#ubuntu-touch 2011-09-30
<cnd> bregma: where do we stand on the dbus stuff?
<bregma> I'm still working on the dispatch, I'm not happy with it
<bregma> (when I get stuck, I wander off and do other things until the solution comes to me)
<cnd> heh
<cnd> do you have an eta?
<bregma> I'm hoping for Monday, but I'm off camping with the cubs this weekend so it might not be until Tuesday
<bregma> or longer if I catch pneumonia
<cnd> ok
<bregma> weather forecast is 4 C and rainy, we're canoeing and camping
<bregma> we're going through a march and it's duck hunting season
<bregma> *marsh*
<cnd> hmmm… that sounds like a recipe for disaster...
<bregma> we will make men and women out of these 7-10-year-olds
<bregma> most of the kids around here know all about hunting and living in the back woods, 'cos that's the common lifestyle
 * bregma cues banjo riff
<cnd> heh
<cnd> bregma, do you hunt?
<bregma> no me
<bregma> it's pretty messy
<bregma> and game taste too gamey
<bregma> birdshot hurts my teeth
<cnd> hmm, sounds like valid arguments to me :)
<cnd> I would add on top that bad things can happen with guns
<bregma> yeah, but around here, you get awfully funny looks if you say things like that
<cnd> that's why I live in the city :)
<cnd> bregma, I'm working on continuations right now, but it's very tricky
<cnd> I have an idea, but I'd like to bounce it off you
<cnd> would you be able to mumble?
<bregma> sure, gimme a minute...
<cnd> bregma: I have some more thoughts
<cnd> mumble?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-24
<WebVisitor-0> Hello there
<WebVisitor-0> Im wondering where I could get some help with dual multitouch monitor set and ubuntu 12.04? :)
<WebVisitor-0> Im wondering where I could get some help with dual multitouch monitor set and ubuntu 12.04? :)
<WebVisitor-0> anyone? :(
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-26
<eric-yorba> Could someone answer a question for me?  I'm trying to get the built-in QML multitouch components to work on my system.
<eric-yorba> I've got an Apple Magic trackpad set up and the basics work (two finger scrolling, etc.) but it seems Qt isn't getting the touch events
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-28
<cr3> if anyone happens to have a touchscreen detected as a multitouch device, would you mind sharing the output of xinput --list --long?
<dandrader> cr3, I have one
<dandrader> cr3, just a sec
<cr3> dandrader: thanks, let me know if you need my email address if it'll make things easier
<dandrader> I can just pastebin it
<cr3> dandrader: that works for me
<dandrader> cr3, that's the relevant bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248302/
<dandrader> but I don't recall if the events when I tested, came from "N-Trig MultiTouch" or "N-Trig Touchscreen"
<cr3> dandrader: probably from "N-Trig MultiTouch" since it's the only one with the XITouchClass class
<dandrader> I always wondered why there are those two virtual devices if my laptop has only one touchscreen (what's the function of each) but I never mustered the energy to investigate the answer
<dandrader> sould be
<cr3> dandrader: I've been wondering what the purpose of the Virtual core pointer device that seems to be a superset of other devices
<dandrader> one thing is that many input devices can control the same, single, mouse pointer on the screen
<dandrader> likewise for keyboard/text input
<dandrader> or maybe that's the whole point
<cr3> dandrader: hm, that's indeed weird about input devices
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-23
<cpatrick08>  I was wondering if I could multirom ubuntu-touch with android and use the new ubuntu-system on Nexus 7 Grouper
<drachensun> I'm trying to run mir and I'm getting this error from the upstart maliit log FATAL: Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntumirclient". Available platforms are
<jondecker76> Can anyone help me, UT on my Nexus 7 has been a nightmare so far and I can't do anything with it now
<jondecker76> I can't even use phablet-flash to update the image.  adb devices always returns a blank list
<jondecker76> lsusb can't even see the Nexus 7 at this point
<jondecker76> is anyone around that can help me out?
<Aprijal> Hello Dazzo
<Aprijal> Good Morning
<Aprijal> :)
<pyaesone> Hello, Just want to know something. In the October's release, there will be Language Support? If yes, when is the deadline for localization?
<pyaesone> Thanks
<timp> pyaesone: I don't know when are the deadlines, but localization is already supported
<timp> pyaesone: ping dpm about the localization deadlines when he is around
<AskUbuntu> How to Compile Uploading File Code in Ubuntu One | http://askubuntu.com/q/348934
<cpatrick08> i ran  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup on nexus 7 grouper, got to the CWM-based Recovery 6.0.2.8 screen with the ubuntu logo and get following error message, CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command autodeploy.zip not found.
<cpatrick08> i ran  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup on nexus 7 grouper, got to the CWM-based Recovery 6.0.2.8 screen with the ubuntu logo and get following error message, CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_Checking for autodeploy.zip command autodeploy.zip not found.
<cpatrick08> i ran  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup on nexus 7 grouper, got to the CWM-based Recovery 6.0.2.8 screen with the ubuntu logo and get following error message, CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_Checking for autodeploy.zip command autodeploy.zip not found.
<cpatrick08> bed ttyl
<HACKshack> semi noob here. just flashed ubuntu touch on samsung fascinate . how do run update in terminal
<dpm> morning lool, it seems I'm still not invited to the "landing task force standup" to discuss the core apps PPA landing this week. Could you guys invite me on the day you want to discuss it? And while at it, add popey to the meeting too? Thanks!
<m33r0> hello
<c4software> Hi
<c4software> i have a little problem on the latest Ubuntu Phone: i'm running "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup" its reboot my phone flash recovery, start extracting image on the phone
<c4software> but i'm stuck in a black screen
<mzanetti> c4software: the script exited?
<mzanetti> the scipt == phablet-flash :)
<c4software> Yep, i wait a lot of time and its end with "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way."
<c4software> on my phone, the system is waiting (i'm look at it with adb shell)
<c4software> And yes i'm already try to wipe data / cache
<c4software> from the recovery
<daker> oSoMoN: 4 MR waiting for you
<oSoMoN> daker: yep, I’ve seen that, I’m currently testing and reviewing them, it’s been a productive week-end it seems :)
<daker> oSoMoN: huh yes
<oSoMoN> daker: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1227055/+merge/186890, I have a tiny nitpick only, but it looks great otherwise
<davmor2> Morning all
<dholbach>  does uninstalling from the dash work for you?
<dholbach>  like tap-and-hold the item in the 'installed apps' list, then click on uninstall
<sergiusens> dpm, dholbach hey, do you guys know who works on the music app?
<dpm> hi sergiusens, yes, popey, mhall119 and I are coordinating the development. Do you need to get in touch with the developers?
<sergiusens> dpm, I re clickified the app and having multiple access issues
<sergiusens> dpm, Ill get to popey as he is probably awake :-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<dholbach> sergiusens, danielholm, vthompson, ahayzen
<popey> ☻
<oSoMoN> daker: all approved, thanks a bunch!
<ogra_> sergiusens, note that the music app has a bunch of other heavy issues ... lool is on them
<ogra_> sergiusens, it cant play any musinc atm
<ogra_> *music
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ lool http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144900/
<sergiusens> also https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.music_0.6_armhf.click
<ogra_> yeah, looks like a mix of loics stuff and other errors
<ogra_> (upstart-app-launch doesnt hand over the url to open a media file properly)
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, I found a hidden dependency on the filemanager stuff which in theory was only used by the filemanager app
<sergiusens> that's why it's arch specific now..
<cjwatson> dholbach: uninstall isn't implemented yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, also note that we are just rolling back the whole session manager stack
<dpm> sergiusens, if you could file bugs for each issue on https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+filebug we can point developers. Re: the nemo plugin, we were using it to display embedded cover art, but it should not be needed after the migration to mediascanner (recently merged). Where did you see it used?
<cjwatson> dholbach: I don't know whether I'll beat the scope team to it :-)  I was having a brief look ...
<ogra_> sergiusens, as it broke maguro
<lool> ogra_: the music app itself is actually ok nowadays, but doens't work with upstart-app-launch due to desktop file parsing issues
<ogra_> sergiusens, the system will behave differently based on which session mgr you have (with or withoug logind/polkit)
<ogra_> lool, aha well then sergiusens shouldnt see such issues :)
<dholbach> cjwatson, ah ok - I was just surprised the button actually opened the app :)
<sergiusens> dpm, file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/0.6/MusicAlbums.qml:23 module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<lool> sergiusens: it's a lot of warnings there
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, but I get no music
<lool> sergiusens: it's hard to tell which ones are new from the change described in that email, and which ones were already there; which ones are by design of the apparmor protection and which aren't
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: hey, I’m looking at QtQuickTest again, and the doc says a C++ harness to run the tests is needed, is that really necessary? Isn’t there a standard test runner available with Qt tools already?
<lool> sergiusens: You get no music when selecting a track from the music app?
<sergiusens> lool I get no tracks even though it says it found three
<lool> sergiusens: tapping a file in unity and this opening the music-app on that file/url is currently broken
<lool> sergiusens: Cannot open media index params at ""/home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner""
<lool> sergiusens: could this be the issue?
<lool> I dont immediately see how it should have worked before
<dpm> sergiusens, is this from trunk? I wonder how this could pass the autopilot tests, the nemo plugin message is an error that prevents running the app, not a warning, right?
<sergiusens> lool, I guess...
<sergiusens> lool, but that is with click
<lool> sergiusens: oh right, it wasn't confined before
<sergiusens> dpm, I'm running confined and as a click app, rules change there
<lool> that's why
<sergiusens> workdit also changes
<sergiusens> workdir
<lool> sergiusens: it's probably a non-trivial effort to move the music app to click; do we really want this for 13.10?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: sure... qmltestrunner
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: yeah, just found it, thanks
<sergiusens> lool, from what I was told on Friday, yes
<daker> oSoMoN: i suspect there will some merge conflicts...
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: it’s weird that the doc doesn’t mention it
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: we use only that in unity8. feel free to copy cmake goodness from there
<lool> would someone be so kind to review https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/qtubuntu/add-vcs-bzr/+merge/186345 (trivial Vcs-Bzr addition)
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: qmltestrunner is new since Qt5 and I'm afraid the doc's are just ported from Qt4 in that area
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: well it’s for the calendar-app that doesn’t have any build system (as it’s pure QML)
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: got it
<lool> sergiusens: what's the requirement?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: ah ok... well, all you need to know is "qmltestrunner -input tst_somefile.qml [-import /path/to/c++/plugins/]"
<oSoMoN> daker: yeah, probably, although my biggest concern right now is that every single autolanding job is failing because of autopilot test failures, so I’ll have to resolve that first
<lool> sergiusens: cause we're going to do some hardcoding for music-app anyway, such as music:// url handling, not being SIGSTOPed by application lifecycle, keeping the device woken up etc.
<daker> oSoMoN: no problem :)
<lool> sergiusens: So IMO it's actually better if we don't have to punch extra holes for all of this in a click package before 13.10
<sergiusens> ogra_, why are we rolling back?
<sergiusens> lool, are apps as click is the req
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4390/
<ogra_> sergiusens, SF segfaults with lightdm on maguro (works flawless on mako)
<dpm> sergiusens, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229123 for the FolderListModel bug with the music app
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229123 in Ubuntu Music App "Replace org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel with mediascanner" [Critical,Triaged]
<sergiusens> dpm thanks
<lool> alecu, ralsina: So apparently 10 days ago there was a regression in unity-scope-click with a commit adding the list of "updated" click packages; Didier reverted this in Ubuntu, but we didn't have commit rights to the upstream branch; then other changes landed in bzr but didn't get into Ubuntu anymore, I had to cherry-pick the DBus rename there so fix the scope in Ubuntu; now could you merge things in Ubuntu back into the main branch?  that is, rever
<dpm> sergiusens, ok, fix for bug 1229123 is on its way
<ubot5> bug 1229123 in Ubuntu Music App "Replace org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel with mediascanner" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229123
<dholbach> lool, is this https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/revert-last-commit/+merge/184784?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: hi, i submitted a MR for the qml bindings for libusermetrics here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/libusermetrics/metrics-qml-bindings/+merge/187001 it is mostly finished but i'm still making sure the packaging is proper. but you can start reviewing I think, and I also wanted jenkins to give a go to the tests
<lool> dholbach: Yes!  :-)
<dholbach> thanks lool
<dholbach> and thanks Mirv for passing on the message
<ralsina> lool: yeah, alecu'll do it as soon as he starts (still 8AM here ;-)
<Mirv> you're welcome
<OrokuSaki> cool.. added sleep 30 in lightdm.conf, and got surface flinger.. =)
<OrokuSaki> Just like ubuntu-touch-session-setup.conf =)
<OrokuSaki> sweet.. this wasthe 21 image
<OrokuSaki> Where is everyone today?
<popey> Hiding from you ㋛
<tsdgeos> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/platform-api/papi.rules.typo/+merge/182354 still needs you guys to tell me where  usr/include/ubuntu/priv/mirserver/ubuntu_application_api_mirserver_priv.h should be installed
<OrokuSaki> mkdir /run/user/32011
<OrokuSaki> that seems to create more directories from unity... but the folder needed to be created
<OrokuSaki> seems like a bug
<OrokuSaki> But unity stays started now
<cwayne_> pete-woods, ping
<pete-woods> cwayne_: hi
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: cool, thanks! I'll start looking at it!
<cwayne_> pete-woods, i tried out your infographic theme from dconf branch, and it seems to work!
<pete-woods> cwayne_: well I'm glad to hear that :)
<cwayne_> pete-woods, :) commented on the MR
<pete-woods> cwayne_: thanks!
<cwayne_> pete-woods, np, let me know if there's anything i can do to help get it merged :)
<asac> ricmm: remind me to chat about the media-player whitelisting
<asac> lool: so where in powerd do you say is special code for the phone-app?
<asac> lool: i really believe the wakelocks are magically acquired by the kernel driver for the modem
<asac> etc.
<asac> so... i think sound might do the same and we can leverage that
<lool> asac: As I said, I think phone is special
<sergiusens> dpm https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229153 in Ubuntu Music App "Project needs to be set for local storage to write to the correct location" [Undecided,New]
<asac> lool: my understanding is that all drivers etc. do wakelocks for themselves
<asac> and powerd will not sleep CPU as long as there are any wakelocks
<asac> .e.g it might just work if we dont stop/suspend the app
<asac> but lets see
 * asac waits for chicken
<lool> asac: that's right, but you can also take locks from userspace
<asac> yeah. but in music case we might not need it as playing the sound alone will keep us awake
<asac> but probably you are right
<asac> lets wait
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<lool> asac: that's one way to do it I guess; probably we want to distinguish between which types of music playbacks prevent from going to sleep
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ping, btw updated my MR to include phablet-config
<sergiusens> cwayne_, yup, saw it last night, thanks!
<lool> asac: http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=460 has some examples
<asac> right. i think that would be too much work
<asac> lets see if we get away without
<asac> (pure driver wakelocks)
<sgirard1991> Hello
<sgirard1991> Is anyone working on (or perhaps already finished) porting to verizon galaxy s3? i know i saw a guy started it in like february but he never did anything since then....
<cwayne_> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> cwayne_: pong
<mhr3> larsu, any ideas about http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145228/ ?
<mhr3> my device's unity8 keeps constantly crashing in there
<UbuntuFan> can i flash rom nexus7v2 by flo on grouper
<cwayne_> zsombi, any update on the UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH bug?
<popey> UbuntuFan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<zsombi> cwayne_: none, I had few hours to work on it today, but there are some more urgent tasks to complete prior to that
<popey> UbuntuFan: specifically "Note: We currently do not support the newer '2013' Nexus 7."
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! I see you are listed as a contributor to autopilot; could you help me with an issue I'm having?
<cwayne_> zsombi, completely understood
<UbuntuFan> <popey>ok thanks
<zsombi> cwayne_ you are subscribed to the bug, so you should get notified when there's something more on that :)
<mzanetti> mardy: if its autopilot-qt
<mardy> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> hit me
<larsu> mhr3: ooh, neat!
<larsu> mhr3: it's news to me. Works on my device unfortunately
<larsu> do you have any idea which setting might be changing?
<mardy> mzanetti: I call launch_test_application, the application starts, but then all tests fail with this error:
<mardy>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 269, in get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<mardy>     raise ProcessSearchError("Search criteria returned no results")
<mhr3> larsu, i just noticed a bunch of dconf: unable to open /run/user/32011/dconf warnings in the log
<mardy> mzanetti: the backtrace goes back to launch_test_application
<mhr3> larsu, suppose it's connected
<mhr3> removed all that, now it starts up fine
<larsu> huh
<mzanetti> mardy: hmm... seems like your autopilot tests setup is messed
<larsu> mhr3: how did you get rid of those warnings?
<mhr3> larsu, rm -rvf /run/user/32011
<mhr3> reboot
<mardy> mzanetti: I initially had testability-qttas-server and testability-qttas installed, then I removed them and installed autopilot-qt5
<mardy> mzanetti: any way to find out what's wrong?
<Chocanto> popey: ping
<mzanetti> mardy: if you manually run your application with -testability, does it print "Loading testability driver" as the first thing?
<larsu> mhr3: weird... so dconf was in a corrupted state?
<larsu> mhr3: let me know if this happens again
<mardy> mzanetti: nope
<popey> Chocanto: pong
<ogra_> larsu, mhr3 note that the 58 and 59 images are busted on maguro (galaxy nexus) ... in case you use that
<mhr3> larsu, k
<mhr3> ogra_, i do, why are they busted?
<mzanetti> mardy: then your application doesn't load the testability driver
<ogra_> mhr3, the lightdm session changes make surfacrflinger crash for whatever reason
<mardy> mzanetti: could it be that for some reason it's not installed? Where is it, in the filesystem?
<mzanetti> mardy: you need to either use QApplication (not QGuiApplication) or load the library yourself. check out for example camera-app's code on how to do that
<mardy> mzanetti: ah, it's QGuiApplication indeed
<Chocanto> popey: Hey how are you ? I saw for adding the file-reading API into the sdk, they said it will be difficult. Do you think it will be possible to add a separate package to the image release for docviewer ?
<mhr3> ogra_, i'm on pending cdimage, don't see any trouble with lightdm nor sirfaceflinger
<ogra_> mhr3, we rolled all of the offending changes back and weill be at the state withtout lightdm with the next upcoming build again
<ogra_> (build 60)
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, thanks
<ogra_> asac, ^^^ intresting
<mzanetti> mardy:
<mzanetti> /usr/lib/libautopilot_driver_qt5.so.1.0
<mzanetti> /usr/lib/libqttestability.so
<popey> Chocanto: can this not be bundled into the doc viewer app click package?
<ogra_> asac, seems maguro works fine with the rw image even with the session changes
<Chocanto> popey: I can always do it... but it will be "dirty"  to mix JS and C++
<popey> Chocanto: other apps have modules bundled in
<asac> ogra_: with what session changes?
<ogra_> asac, with the 59 "cdimage" image
<ogra_> asac, seems maguro doesnt have a prob there
<sergiusens> Chocanto, look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/filemanager-app-click/
<ogra_> asac, which points to an issue with rw/ro differences
<sergiusens> Chocanto, use pull-lp-bin, extract the deb with your module and set QML2_IMPORT_DIR
 * asac *shrugs*
<sergiusens> ogra_, the hard part is rebuilding a r/o image with your additions to test a clean install
<sergiusens> meh, my problem
<Chocanto> sergiusens: OK thank you I will see
<sergiusens> it's already complicated to create a non bastardized livecd-rootfs env
<ogra_> sergiusens, just make it writable and install the bits
<Chocanto> popey: Ok ok, so I will do it, thank you ! :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, thast what i do
<popey> Chocanto: unless dpm can think of a good reason not to
<ogra_> sergiusens, fresh install with --no-backup, make image writable, install the changed packages, test
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'll try to work a bit on rootstock-ng the next weeks .. that should make local builds easy
 * asac grabs some food while we wait for RO image and tests
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, but sometimes you want to see the effects of not having certain packages in the image
<ogra_> right
<asac> we should really look at the approach we take here
<ogra_> asac, rw is done btw ...
<asac> it needs to be super easy to work against RO iamges
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's a corner case, but it is the last test to make sure nothing breaks
<asac> without making them necessarily RW
<ogra_> asac, right
<asac> we should look how android does it
<asac> they have a smart approach from what i know... we could see if we can learn from that
<sergiusens> asac, they make it read/write for system stuff though
<Chocanto> popey: Oh and docviewer is not in a click package, I need to convert it ?
<sergiusens> Chocanto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145304/
<popey> thanks sergiusens
 * asac goes and grabs some food
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Ok thank you, you will make me gain a lot of time ^^
<ogra_> asac, well, as i discussed with cjwatson in the other channel, for the proposed testing we should have a special image build variant that we can tell to us a certain PPA ... to that PPA we copy the packages from proposed we want in our test image ... i suppose that method could also be used with random packages
<ogra_> (just removing is harder since we would have to maintain a fake seed and meta for this)
<ogra_> s/us/use/
<Chocanto> sergiusens: But I still have to create a new package for my new componant
<cwayne_> anyone got time for an MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/timezone/+merge/186953
<sergiusens> Chocanto, yeah, can't get way from that
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Ahah... well let work !
<plars> stgraber: I'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145351/ on maguro with the images from over the weekend, but not on mako
<cwayne_> alecu, hey, so did qr-code 0.3 ever make it into the store?
<plars> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> cwayne_, i'll take care during the day, can you add it to the spreadsheet ?
<cwayne_> ogra_, the 'landing pipeline' one?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> add my name next to it
<cwayne_> ogra_, i don't have write access to it
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<OrokuSaki> My mp3's won't show up in the music-app... =) jk updating
<mardy> mzanetti: that worked, thanks!
<OrokuSaki> @ogra I have this bug.. and I don't know what to do.. it involves delta max and a touchscreen. swipes get mistaken for double touches on certain boots.. like 1 out of 5.. put the ts_srv.c in debug mode, everything seems fine with it
<OrokuSaki> @ogra you know a way to debug that?  or see.. what is going on? =)
<OrokuSaki> I will recompile with the latest systemd-udevd with accept4 patch and see what happens... I am outdated
<OrokuSaki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229153 in Ubuntu Music App "Multiple db access errors" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ricmm: ChickenCutlass: hey
<ChickenCutlass> asac, hi
<asac> ricmm: ChickenCutlass: whitelisting of music-app on platform-api ... is that enough or do we also need to do wakelock magic to prevent phone from going to sleep?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, yes both
 * asac hopes that drivers keep wakelock
<asac> ChickenCutlass: shouldnt music playback on driver level keep the device alive?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, powerd has an api to prevent sleep
<asac> ChickenCutlass: is phone-app calling that too?
<asac> or how are we doing it there?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, no -- rild prevents it
<lool> ChickenCutlass: I think the goal here is to keep music-app playing even if the device idle kicks in; secondary goal is to keep it playing when it's not the foreground app anymore
<lool> ChickenCutlass: IIUC, we'd need two changes, one would be to either patch music-app or pulseaudio to take a powerd lock, and the other would be to whitelist music-app in application lifecycle
<ChickenCutlass> lool, I know
<lool> the pulseaudio approach would seem to be less technical debt than the music-app one
<lool> ChickenCutlass: asac wasn't clear on which actual changes were required; he thought perhaps audio drivers would keep locks for us
<ChickenCutlass> lool, nope they do not
<lool> asac: ^
<ChickenCutlass> lool, I already told him
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! I'm writing autopilot tests for Online Accounts in Ubuntu Touch :-)
<lool> ok, sorry for making you repeat here then  :-)   I also said the same thing  :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: do you know if there's a way to ensure that a ListView delegate is visible?
<kenvandine> humm
<mardy> kenvandine: I mean, scroll down to it, if needed
<kenvandine> mardy, woot on the testing!
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> there is a currentIndex i think
<kenvandine> and setting that scrolls
<cyphermox> davmor2: poke
<kenvandine> i had a hack for doing that at one point
<kenvandine> in friends-app
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, yes! Do you think it's safe to change QML properties from autopilot?
<cwayne_> mterry, ping
<kenvandine> mardy,  positionViewAtIndex
<kenvandine> that's what you want
<mterry> cwayne, hello
<mterry> cwayne_, er, hello :)
<kenvandine> mardy, probably safe
<davmor2> cyphermox: back atcha
<mardy> kenvandine: do you still have that hack?
<cwayne_> mterry, hey, so i tried to run my upstart job to change the welcome screen background, and I get a permission denied error
<davmor2> cyphermox: you should have a nice email off me :)
<kenvandine> it's in bzr history somewhere, but it should be straight forward
<kenvandine> i was doing it because i had trouble making it jump to the top
<kenvandine> just at startup
<mterry> cwayne, one moment
<kenvandine> after the model was ready i callsed positionViewAtIndex
<davmor2> cyphermox: the 3g experiment on the whole worked well with glitches however some more important than others :)
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> cyphermox: I listed it all in the email.  I kept the syslogs however they are huge
<ogra_> mterry, so i guess you saw the bad news by now
<ogra_> (we had to roll back again, surfaceflinger segfaults on maguro with it)
<cyphermox> davmor2: please send syslogs
<ogra_> mterry, did i scare you ?
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, :)  I missed a message maybe
<ogra_> mterry, so i guess you saw the bad news by now
<ogra_> (we had to roll back again, surfaceflinger segfaults on maguro with it)
<ogra_> (from before)
<mterry> ogra_, this is even with lightdm.conf in the right place?
<ogra_> yes
<mterry> ogra_, what about with it in the wrong place?  :)
<ogra_> mterry, well,http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ ... 58: had it in the wrong place, 59: in the right one
<ogra_> for both maguro falls over
<davmor2> cyphermox: hopefully sent
<popey> asac: ogra_ any image we're going to test/release today?
<ogra_> popey, 60 should be there
<davmor2> cyphermox: I just replied to the orginal message so if you don't get it give me a ping and I'll upload it to ubuntu one
<mterry> ogra_, interesting how big a difference the right place made...  seems like an odd result for suddenly having logind work
<popey> ogra_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4411/
<popey> looks double-plus-not-ungood
<ogra_> mterry, well, the 58 tests are a bit blurry, i had to re-add the bashrc hack to actually make the tests not be a no-op
<ogra_> 59 has that bit added back plus a move to the right location for the config
<mterry> ogra_, ah
<ogra_> mterry, i think asac tested both manually and said SF doesnt come up on either
<sergiusens> Mirv, did you take a look at my changes to the qtmultimedia-touch packaging branch?
<sergiusens> Mirv, jhodapp and myself feel good for a greenlight with that
<ogra_> rsalveti, around already ? seems gst/plugins/bad is ready for upload
<ogra_> s/\//\-/
<sergiusens> ogra_, regex too complicated for a monday morning
<sergiusens> ogra_, too many /
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i think its actually one \ to much
<jhodapp> morning
<mterry> ogra_, I remember the first time this was tested, before last week, slowdowns were reported but not crashes... ?
<ogra_> mterry, right
<ogra_> mterry, and i only tested on mako ... bad me
 * sergiusens didn't see crashes when he tested
<ogra_> mterry, if you test yourself make sure you use the readonly images though
<mterry> ogra_, just use s|\|-| or similar  :)
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> mterry, +1
<mterry> ogra_, I only have nexus4 and 7
<mterry> ogra_, OK so what's the next step here?  I would ideally have access to a maguro or someone that does would help debug it?
<ogra_> yeah, i guess that should be the next step
<Mirv> sergiusens: hi, I didn't look at the latest ones, let me see those quickly
<mterry> cwayne, do you have a maguro?
<ogra_> mhr3, also reported to use the latest pending cdimage image (rw) and doesnt see crashes
<cwayne> mterry, i do
<mterry> ogra_, mhr3: fascinating
<ogra_> so it might be a simple missing rw path
<mterry> ogra_, machine specific?  Maybe
 * ogra_ will test that himself later 
<cwayne> mterry, just read some scrollback, i'm happy to help debug
<ogra_> mterry, most likely ... they have different GLES drrivers
<cwayne> especially since we need lightdm :)
<ogra_> cwayne, yeah
<mterry> cwayne, OK.  Let's try remote debugging first :)  I'll pm you
<ogra_> another thing we need to take a close look at with the lightdm changes is if apps need any pkla files ibn place to talk to their dbus backend
<mterry> ogra_, this shouldn't make it any worse.  should make it easier
<ogra_> mterry, if there is such an app, it will fail the testsuite (hopefully)
<mardy> mzanetti: is there a way to change a property from the test code (I want to change a Flickable's "contentY" in order to reveal an item I need to click on)?
<mzanetti> mardy: no
<mhr3> ogra_, mterry, oh btw i had to rm -rvf /run/user/*
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> thats a tmpfs
<mzanetti> mardy: a) you shouldn't change contentY of a flickable programmatically, b) especially not in a test that simulates the user
<ogra_> it should have been wiped after a reboot
<mardy> mzanetti: true. Should I simulate a mouse wheel?
<mhr3> ogra_, hm, yea it was weird, just thought i should mention that
<mzanetti> mardy: yep. there is flick() or something like that
<asac> mterry: right. i only get black screen on build 59 on maguro
<mterry> mhr3, I wonder if you had an underlying directory that was there from old hacks?
<ricmm> asac: landing call still going on?
<mardy> mzanetti: but flick() takes the velocity as parameter, I wonder how reliable that is
<mhr3> mterry, dconf was complaining that it can write there, dunno what/who/when created it
<mhr3> it cant*
<ogra_> asac, did you test 58 too ?
<mzanetti> mardy: no... there is something in autopilot
<ogra_> asac, the question was if it worked on 58 but failed on 59
<mzanetti> mardy: where you give start and end coords and it moves the mouse for you
<mardy> mzanetti: ah, just found it: touch.drag(). Will try that, thanks!
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah.. thats the one
<cwayne> asac, ping
<cyphermox> davmor2: nothing still
<davmor2> cyphermox: right the file probably got block for it's size let me try the link thing now my creds are correct
<cyphermox> davmor2: I think we've properly fixed the original bug from you/popey/rick though, so I'd upload anyway, but at least I can get a head start on the issues you've identified and see if they can be reproduced
<popey> yay
<davmor2> cyphermox: indeed I think these are only issues that have been exposed now that we can connect
<cyphermox> ack
<davmor2> cyphermox: resent using u1 link
<oSoMoN> daker: as you anticipated, there are conflicts when merging your MR into trunk now that one of them has been merged, could you please resolve them?
<Mirv> sergiusens: works for me, the same as before, although I'm not sure if there's a more blessed way for the diverts or not. regardless, please answer the FFe it seems to have an unanswered question about landing schedule: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1227987
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227987 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Qtmultimedia-'touch'" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mardy> Laney: hi! Could you please have a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/testability/+merge/187011
<Mirv> and an archive admin
<Laney> mardy: ok, will do in a bit
<sergiusens> jhodapp, can you take a look at the above^^ ?
<davmor2> cyphermox: did you get that version?
<Laney> ogra_: do you know about making files writable in the ro images? is there a list somewhere?
<ogra_> Laney, in lxc-android-config
<shamaniac> Hi. I'm just about to flash Ubuntu on my "new" Nexus4. I need to be able to tweak the system into enabling reverse tethering...(internet via USB and my computer) Is this possible in the read-only <ubuntu-system>? Or should I rather flash <cdimage-touch>?
<ogra_> Laney,  etc/system-image/writable-files in the code there
<asac> ogra_: 58 was busted
<asac> and 59
<cyphermox> davmor2: not yet
<asac> ogra_: both didnt work... loads of .crash files
<asac> i can try again
<ogra_> asac, both the same way ?
<cyphermox> it'll come... in the meantime I'll go get some coffe
<ogra_> nah, thats enough
<ogra_> asac, there was hope that the config file in the worng place (that the first upload had) would have worked around it
<Laney> ogra_: I want to add /etc/timezone
<Laney> don't know how to test that it's enough though without uploading
<jhodapp> sergiusens, I answered the comment
<davmor2> cyphermox: the 10.6MB file is now a link the 4MB one is still an attachment  so we'll see if u1 link got the figures correct :D
<ogra_> Laney, i think cwayne has an MP for that ... i would be fine with just landing it as it onlz makes two files writable, shouldnt cause anything in tests ... asac ?
<cwayne> ogra_, Laney https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/timezone/+merge/186953
<ogra_> it has zero risk imho
<cwayne> Laney, we'd need /etc/localtime as well
<Laney> yes
<alecu> cwayne: yes, qr-code is 0.3.1 in the store now
<cwayne> alecu, great, thanks
<Mirv> jhodapp: please also answer the archive admin part, ie. contact someone from the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members who promises to do the NEW reviewing of the package
<Laney> cwayne: did you check it makes the dbus call work?
<jhodapp> Mirv, I don't know the answer to that part
<Laney> (how do you test changes there?)
<cwayne> Laney, i have a phablet-config script that sets it, which dbus call are you referring to?
<jhodapp> Mirv, can you explain that some more, I'm not familiar with the process
<Laney> cwayne: org.freedesktop.timedate1.SetTimezone
<Laney> sudo gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.timedate1 -o /org/freedesktop/timedate1 -m org.freedesktop.timedate1.SetTimezone "Europe/London" false
<anders3408> mhall119:  you here :)
<Laney> try that for example
<cwayne> Laney, let me try
<cwayne> Laney, but either way, i think we'll need /etc/localtime writable as well
<Mirv> jhodapp: if the FFe would be approved now, and you'd upload the qtmultimedia-touch, it'd go into the "NEW" queue, visible at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= - someone from the archive admins needs to do the NEW review (and approve the packaging) before it'd go into the archives. so Scott wants to know who will do the review.
<ogra_> Laney, shouldnt that be sudo -u phablet -i ... to test it in the right context ?
<Laney> cwayne: yes
<Laney> ogra_: system bus, doesn't matter
<Laney> phablet user will be able to do it when PK works ..
 * Laney coughs
<tedg> lool, Good morning, Pouvez-vous jouer de la musique française?
<ogra_> Laney, well, not without the proper pkla that allows it
<Laney> already exists
<jhodapp> ogra_, in reference to Mirv's last comment, is that something you can do?
<cwayne> Laney, doesn't seem to do anything
<Laney> what did it say?
<cwayne> Laney, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo -u phablet -i gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.timedate1 -o /org/freedesktop/timedate1 -m org.freedesktop.timedate1.SetTimezone "Europe/London" false
<cwayne> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<ogra_> jhodapp, no, release team needs to do it ... someone like Laney for exmple :)
<Laney> don't listen to ogra :P
<jhodapp> lol
<Laney> BOTH OF YOU!
<ogra_> heh
<anders3408> ogra_:  hey :) i forgot who it was you said i should take my pwrkey issue with ?  :)
 * ogra_ tries to not listen to ogra since 43 years ... but he is always so convincing !
<jhodapp> Laney, is that something you can do and would be willing to do?
<ogra_> anders3408, sforshee
<Laney> do what?
<jhodapp> Laney, look at Mirv's last comment to me
<ogra_> Laney, approving another FFe
<Laney> maybe in a bit
<jhodapp> Laney, or if you can recommend someone else, our landing slot is today
<sergiusens> ogra_, if ogra_ weren't convincing to you, that would be an issue
<anders3408> thanks ogra_:)
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha, yeah
<Laney> I think you should ask ScottK as he had the previous q
<anders3408> !ping sforshee
<sforshee> anders3408: what power key issue?
<jhodapp> Laney, how do I contact him?
<Laney> IRC
<Laney> try #ubuntu-release
<jhodapp> k
<ogra_> sforshee, anders3408 is the porter for the oppo 5 ... he has everything working but the power button
<ogra_> seems powerd doesnt recognize it
<anders3408> the case is im working on getting ubuntu touch working on oppo find5 , and so far its bootable and 3g and wifi is working... i can send a sms or go online, but i cant make call and on and on....
<shamaniac> Have anyone had any success with Reverse tethering? Is there a howto somewhere?
<anders3408> main issues atm is if i reboot the lxc container makes an issue somehow, as ubuntu cant see that /system/bin/* exsist, but  i can see it via adb, so it makes a bootloop and fails to boot.... the other main issue i am having is ubuntu doesnt recognize my pwrkey.. if i opens up terminal and having the keyboard opened, and i press the power key or volume up or down all it does it making a ?  sforshee
<ogra_> shamaniac, not supported yet, but technically possible and not really hard to do if you know which knobs to play with
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: when you say "use <> style includes everywhere" you mean even if the file is from the same dir as the including file ?
<sforshee> anders3408: it seems weird that you'd get a ? when pressing the power key, perhaps the driver is sending the wrong key code
<dholbach> cjwatson, thanks for the feedback on the u-appstore-dev list
<davmor2> cyphermox: did you get the email yet?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: yes, I mean literally everywhere
<shamaniac> thanks ogra. I will play around and see if i can make it... and do more research
<sforshee> anders3408: but then there's layers of android and libhybris stuff before powerd gets the keycode, and I don't know much about what happens there
<anders3408> sforshee: the keylayouts are the same as it is on mako
<sforshee> anders3408: I'm not sure exactly what that means. But if you press the power key and get ? on the console, that really sounds like the wrong key code
<anders3408> sforshee:  this is what i mean : https://bitbucket.org/anders3408/ubuntu_device_oppo_find5/src/c4cd7e98f25f80a947cb17d96da2d7e2f1c3c23c/pmic8xxx_pwrkey.kl?at=ubuntu
<anders3408> oppo find 5 is pretty much a lge mako on very many points :)
<anders3408> *** parts
<sforshee> anders3408: so I'm not really familiar with how android does key mappings, but I assume that means that when the kernel sends keycode 116 (which is KEY_POWER) that the android input stack should generate a power key event?
<anders3408> sforshee:  yep thats correct :)
<sforshee> anders3408: maybe try installing input-utils and seeing what the raw keycode getting sent by the driver is
<anders3408> can that be installed by apt-get install input-utils ? or  :) one hint is , my kernel has no apparmor yet , so i cant use click apps :) they all fails to install :) no perm
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: ok, done. another thing i'm not sure of is this "Don't add extra paths to the CMake include directories in your plug-in". Where do you see that happening in my code ?
<sforshee> anders3408: apt-get install input-utils works, then you need to know which /dev/input/event device generates key events for the power button and run 'input-events devnr', where devnr is the number that comes after event in the file name
<sforshee> anders3408: e.g. for /dev/input/event0 you'd run 'input-events 0'
<sforshee> then press the power button and see what it prints out
<pete-woods> nerchiaro: that's in one of your CMakeLists.txt
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: ^
<anders3408> yes that event0 that find5 uses for pwrkey
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: are you referring to adding ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR} to include_directories ?
<anders3408> that will get me started on the pwrkey issue sforshee thanks :) but next question : why does it fails to find the binaries in the /system/bin 2nd time i tries to bootup ?
<pete-woods> nerocharo: that and the current source dir
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: sorry I keep spelling your name incorrectly :$
<sforshee> anders3408: I wouldn't know, that seems more like ogra_'s department
<pete-woods> I'm terrible at typing in IRC
<ogra_> sforshee, yeah, and i have no idea either :)
<anders3408> ugh thats doenst sounds to well :)
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: you should get a client with nick autocomplete. should help with my annoying italian nickname
<nerochiaro> ;)
<ogra_> pete-woods, type in an editor and copy/paster then
 * ogra_ grins
<pete-woods> :)
<anders3408> it just acts as a permission issue , though it doesnt tell anything about no permissions to use like /system/bin/sh , it just yells out that /system/bin/sh doesnt exsist , which is does as i can see it from adb :9
<anders3408> :)
<lool> tedg: :-)
<sforshee> anders3408: are you checking from within the container?
<lool> tedg: so I haven't tried yet; I have a hard time finding a slot long enough to review the code path from .desktop file down to upstart job
<anders3408> sforshee:  no as i cant enter the container on 2nd bootup
<lool> tedg: but essentially what I told Thomas S is: a) kind of sad we're adding C code and doing parsing there, it seems overall dangerous  b) however good news that we're simplifying the handling by reading APP_* stuff directly  c) /!\ would really benefit from in-code documentation + testsuite to make us all confortable this is safe
<anders3408> if i write android_chroot it says "sh doesnt exsist" . looked in the configs for android_chroot and found that it by default using sh from /system/bin/sh
<sforshee> anders3408: unfortunately I know virtually nothing about containers
<anders3408> but then i can cd into that path and se it exsist
<lool> tedg: I didn't actually see the proper unquoting in the code yet, but as I said only managed to do a couple of reading passes on the diff
<ogra_> anders3408, dont trust android_chroot evar !
<anders3408> ogra_:  uhm ?
<anders3408> :9
<ogra_> anders3408, thats just a ittle convenience script i hacked together, its not bug free ...
<tedg> lool, Yeah, we basically don't have to do the unquote/quote cycle because we're passing them directly in C.
<anders3408> ah :)
<cwayne> Laney, hey sorry i just got derailed by a meeting, what was the plan for timezone?
<daker> oSoMoN: sure
<Laney> cwayne: try it with just plain 'sudo' please
<Laney> i.e. as root
<tedg> lool, But, yes, it needs more tests.  But that should be easier in C as I was struggling with testing the upstart jobs properly.  But the C utilities should be pretty easy.
<cwayne> Laney, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo  gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.timedate1 -o /org/freedesktop/timedate1 -m org.freedesktop.timedate1.SetTimezone "Europe/London" false
<cwayne> [sudo] password for phablet:
<cwayne> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Read-only file system
<cwayne> (According to introspection data, you need to pass 'sb')
<plars> balloons: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-music-app-autopilot/81/console - some new mediaplayer failures
<anders3408> ogra_:  then i should probably check in /proc/{pid}/some/folder/where/android/exsist/system/bin ?
<Laney> cwayne: with the tz files writeable?
<lool> tedg: are you parsing " pairs in C now?  I must have missed this bit
<lool> I need to read the merged code
<cwayne> Laney, yeah, that's with /etc/timezone and /etc/localtime writable
<ogra_> anders3408, no, you shouldnt poke around in that at all ...
<Laney> bah
<cwayne> Laney, i don't suppose it's doing a dpkg-reconfigure tzdata?
<lool> tedg: right, the code seems to be test-friendly
<Laney> no, certainly not
<ogra_> anders3408, if you suspect your container doesnt run, look in /var/log/lxc/
<anders3408> ogra_: it runs, and doenst complains about issues
<mandel> barry, ping
<ogra_> anders3408, then all is fine
<barry> mandel: pong
<balloons> plars, doesn't looke like the build will be stable
<Laney> cwayne: maybe you can kill & run /lib/systemd/systemd-timedated under strace -e trace=open to try and find out where it comes from
<mandel> barry, 'good' news I have tested the cancel signals and it does work
<ogra_> ignore android_chroot (feel free to file a bug, but i guess i'll rather remove it than fix it)
<tedg> lool, No, we're not parsing the "".  I don't think we need to.  We're passing exactly the Exec line with just the "%var" replace.
<tedg> lool, So if an app puts " in there, they get exactly that.
<anders3408> ogra_:  but it isnt :) its not fine at all :) something is going wrong when i tries it
<tedg> lool, But it also means per-param we can have spaces or any other character in there (except '\0')
<plars> balloons: it had the breakages from the previous build reverted, or do you mean something else?
<lool> tedg: you don't want to pass "" on the argv
<lool> tedg: or it will try to open a file named literally "something"
<lool> tedg: desktop file spec says that one should put double-quotes around % escapes IIRC; ie "%f"
<tedg> lool, Sure, and we don't *add* that.  But if an app puts that in their Exec line, they will get what they asked for.
<barry> mandel: interesting.  i wonder if my test failure is really a problem of progress signal granularity?  e.g. download 2 10MB files, how often should we get progress?  i actually switched my test to call .cancel() when the started signal comes in, and that works reliably
<anders3408> ogra_:  gimme a sec and ill reflash :)
<lool> albeit that's not what I see in .desktop here
<anders3408> ogra_:  also usb mount/sdcard fails :)
<ogra_> anders3408, we dont have any support for sdcards in ubuntu yet
<anders3408> oh :)
<balloons> plars, I was hoping to have seen a new stable image, but unless I'm missing something there hasn't been one..
<cwayne> Laney, heh, now its Failed to set timezone: Device or resource busy
<ogra_> caused by the fact that we use nexus devices
<anders3408> it also just a virtual sdcard really :)
<Laney> ¬_¬
<tedg> lool, Ah, I do see that in the spec.  I don't think that GLib is doing that, just relying on the shell.
<balloons> plars, so on the music breakage, I'm not sure what I'm looking at. I know work was going on with those tests, so I'll have to see if anything merged or not
<lool> tedg: That's right, it's relying on a shell process doing it
<cwayne> Laney, it also seems to be opening /etc/adjtime
<lool> tedg: but then we should have the same quoting requirements, yes?
<Laney> cwayne: oh I don't know about this one
<cwayne> Laney, and complaining that /etc/localtime isnt a symlink
<lool> stuff seems to be using %f in .desktop files here, not "%f"
<Laney> cwayne: why isn't it a symlink?
<anders3408> ogra_:  if you/someone from ubuntu team gets a free find 5 will that be able to add official ubuntu support  ?
<lool> same for %u and %U
<ogra_> anders3408, official support would need management approval ...
<Laney> cwayne: Seems adjtime needs to be writeable indeed, though
<cwayne> Laney, i don't know
<tedg> lool, Yeah, I'm thinking that, in general.  Spaces and stuff has been broken for a while :-)
<cwayne> Laney, updating writable paths and rebooting
<cwayne> will let you know
<lool> tedg: I find it's a fairly dangerous situation
<tedg> lool, We're just discovering it because we're using it more.
<lool> because filenames and URLs are typically user provided
<lool> and click .desktop files partly so too
<anders3408> ogra_: just that im damn new to ubuntu touch and not sure if i can manage to get it all up :) but its just pretty damn close atm :9
<tedg> lool, Well, we're reasonably safe because we're guaranteeing that they remain a single command line argument.  The case we're missing is if there's an Exec line that escaped other characters.
<anders3408> ogra_:  damn first bootup also fails now :( it doesnt that some days ago on same zips
<anders3408>  lxc_start - failed to spawn 'android'
<ogra_> right, check the logs i mentioned above
<fginther> elopio, have you been involved in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit failure issue today?
<elopio> fginther: just looking at it.
<fginther> elopio, I'm trying to figure out if things are better now, but still seeing lots of failures
<elopio> definetly not my doing :) I'll flash the phone and try to run the tests there.
<ktz> hello
<ktz> I can't seem to be able to find a history of the releases and a page with current known issues of the rom on Nexus 4
<ktz> is anyone using this on N4?
<cwayne> Laney, same error
<Laney> cwayne: how can I try it?
<ktz> awww found something
<ktz> it's not usable at all as a daily driver
<ktz> any ETA for an usable beta?
<ogra_> ktz, the stable channel should be fully usable as daily driver
<ogra_> what issue did you find
<cwayne> Laney, add the following to /etc/system-image/writable-paths: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145787/
<ktz> ogra_, stuff like 3G connection not working, and it looks like there's some issue on the N4. If the battery gets completely drained it might fail to start at all
<Laney> cwayne: oh, cool, you can just edit that
<Laney> I thought you had to get the package on there
 * Laney is flashing back to ro images, will be a few minutes
<om26er> fginther, I was asked to get that attention as well :)
<ogra_> ktz, 3G works for me ... the latter is a HW issue we cant really do much about it
<om26er> fginther, not really sure what went bad, probably something changed in the "new image"
<fginther> om26er, I heard there was something lightdm related on maguro
<ogra_> ktz, (there is a known issue with NM if you switch a lot between wlan and 3G though, a fix for that should land today i think)
<ktz> ogra_, you mean it might no be possible to fix it ever?
<anders3408> ogra_:  something failed on first bootup :) a reflash and a reboot and its booting :)
<ogra_> ktz, well, we could probably make sure to shut down earlier ... but we cant really fix the hardware
<ktz> it would be cool to have dual boot
<dobey> is ubuntu touch using NM for network handling? or something else?
<ogra_> dobey, NM
<om26er> fginther, I flashed my maguro to today's image as well. trying to install stuff here now just to see if that really happens locally for me as well
<dobey> ogra_: great, thanks
<ogra_> dobey, not nm-applet thugh
<fginther> om26er, some jobs on maguro are passing now, but ubuntu-ui-toolkit hasn't come through yet
<lool> tedg: we're in now
<ktz> ogra_, any brick history on N4?
<fginther> om26er, so far so good on this one: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/1151/console
<dobey> ogra_: right. was just wondering if there was a qt-specific thing being used instead. need to add network detection to a scope, which is written in vala, so hopefully the necessary bits we need for it to work, are already on the image
<ogra_> ktz, brick history ?
<ktz> ogra_, any device bricked?
<tedg> lool, Think we could just parse the exec line with this?  https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-Shell-related-Utilities.html#g-shell-unquote
<anders3408> sforshee: here is what input-events tells :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145812/
<ogra_> dobey, i think you might have to go through  Qt for that ... not sure
<om26er> fginther, people said failures were more on mako
<popey> sergiusens: is there a plan (and resource) to click-ify all the remaining core apps before 1.0?
<anders3408> haha sforshee no matter which /dev/input/eventX i choose it will always point me to event0
<ogra_> popey, if you can convince people to re-write their tests for readonly and click ...
<cjwatson> I thought per last week's call there was explicitly a plan not to clickify anything that wasn't already done
<dobey> ogra_: worst case we'd have to listen to dbus signals directly i guess and re-implement some of what libnm does already
<cwayne> Laney, it looks like it's also trying to open /dev/urandom?
<jdstrand> jasoncwarner: hey, what is "Content Hub - Support for confined apps" on the landing pipeline ask page? asac and I aren't too clear on it. I can say that last week I worked with kenvandine to test it all from an apps perspective and we have apparmor policy groups in the archive now for it
<dobey> but i hope not
<fginther> om26er, the tests aren't passing on x86: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/178/console
<Laney> cwayne: I can't write to that file
<cwayne> Laney, mount -o rw,remount / then write to it, then reboot
<Laney> that works?
<om26er> fginther, that looks rather suspicious probably a configuration problem there, because all the tests are failing
<sforshee> anders3408: that's correct then. Then if powerd isn't getting the events or is getting the wrong key code I have to think the problem is either in the android part or in libhybris.
<ogra_> dobey, well, i dont know if the shell runs under any kind of confinement (or is planned to) ... then you would have to talk to the security team to be allowed to access bits and pieces in the system
<jdstrand> jasoncwarner: so I think all that's left for apps is the qml bits-- which I believe are written, but I don't the status of their landing
<cwayne> Laney, yea
<om26er> fginther, that looks more like a crash
<daker> oSoMoN: i'll fixed them one by one since they all have edits on the same file https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980/+merge/185932
<om26er> fginther, ProcessSearchError: Process exited with exit code: 1
<oSoMoN> daker: yeah, unfortunately it’ll have to be one by one
<anders3408> sforshee:  no logs whatsoever named is writting anything when i press the pwrkey :)
<davmor2> cwayne: why do that, just do touch /userdata/.writable_image and reboot
<om26er> or the "app" didn't appear at all rather i.e. didn't start
<anders3408> libhybris ?  sforshee ?
<cwayne> davmor2, because we're testing making paths writable
<sforshee> anders3408: just to check, maybe try uncommenting POWERD_DEBUG=1 in /etc/init/powerd.conf, restart powerd, and see if it prints anything when you press the power button
<cwayne> so we still want a R/O image, we just want to be able to write to that one file temporarily
<popey> ogra_: que?
<davmor2> cwayne: ah okay
<anders3408> im on  the R/O images
<sforshee> anders3408: you'll be looking for "power button pressed" in /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> popey, the existing tests dont work with click and readonly setups
<sforshee> anders3408: mount -o remount,rw /
<ogra_> popey, we can only turn them into click if the tests are migrated at the same time
<sergiusens> popey, which ones are _all_ the core apps? It
<sergiusens> popey, It's a constant debate btw
<anders3408> sforshee:  cant save the file after edit with nano , i did remount
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it's going back and forth
<popey> sergiusens: the ones listed at CoreApps on the wiki.
<sergiusens> popey, those are already done, they are just not in the image
<popey> sergiusens: after we release, it would be great if devs could update their apps via the store.
<popey> sergiusens: so we can add functionality or fix bugs or whatever
<sergiusens> popey, I know... you don't need to convince me
<popey> Who do I need to convince?
<sergiusens> popey, everyone on the top
<asac> dholbach: hi ... can you coordinated in #ubuntu-ci-eng about core apps sponsoring/uploads? thanks
<sergiusens> popey, you can grab them and test them from here btw http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/?
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> popey, the current app tests are all we have atm ... asac will die if we just drop them all
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i think i addressed all your comments in the MR except one. i can't seem to be able to make QQmlParserStatus work. I'm following everything according to documentation but I'm told the interface doesn't exist by automoc. There might be some big of cmake black magic I'm not aware of to make that work, but I can't find what it is. Branch here, see last commit: lp~amanzi-team/libusermetrics/metrics-qml-parser-st
<nerochiaro> atus
<timppa> Anyone know if there is a bug open on "dialer" when user is busy ubuntu touch does not inform user in any way, call just gets disconnected
<popey> timppa: yes
<anders3408> sforshee:  how do i restart powerd ?
<timppa> ok
<sforshee> anders3408: service powerd restart
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i mean lp:~amanzi-team/libusermetrics/metrics-qml-parser-status
<popey> timppa: bug 1227691
<ubot5> bug 1227691 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Call will be sent to voicemail if the user has an app in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227691
<anders3408> dafuq :O  ? now pwrkey working :D
<anders3408> well almost :) it blanks the display but it doenst power the backligt off :)
<sforshee> anders3408: maybe there's some kind of race on boot up. Perhaps something like powerd comes up before whatever needs to be ready on the android side for powerd to get the input events, so it fails and powerd never gets them. ogra_, is that possible?
<mhall119> lool: ping
<ogra_> sforshee, hmm, i thought we made powerd depends on the android event
<sforshee> ogra_: I'm pretty sure we did
<ogra_> sforshee, that is only issued if the container is up for sure
<lool> mhall119: about to go in a meeting, whatsup?
<anders3408> mhall119:  is my find5 on its way :)
<mhall119> lool: hey, I've been asked to try and get some packages into the Touch seeds, what's the process for that now?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: have you seen the comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/libusermetrics/metrics-qml-bindings/+merge/187001/comments/426462 ?
<anders3408> sforshee: ogra_ here is some lines from syslog
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: no, i'm on the case
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: didn't notice the extra comments
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: :) thanks for being so responsive to the comments
<anders3408> sforshee: ogra_ a dirty fix would be restarting: service powerd restart from an init.d script :9
<anders3408> :)
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: getting this merged or at least close to it is my priority for today :)
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: but i think i will need some help with that problem with the interface i mentioned before
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I'm looking at it now
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: thanks, much appreciated
<lool> mhall119: add a landing ask in spreadsheet for getting the change in, prepare the seed change, if you get greenlight update seeds + update meta   :-)
<oSoMoN> bfiller: I just pushed a change to the contextual-menus branch to give more importance to hyperlinks, it should replicate android’s behaviou
<oSoMoN> r
<anders3408> uhm need to go :) coming back in a few hours :)
<mhall119> lool: can you link me to the spreadsheet?
<mhall119> lool: also, can I have more than one thing being added per task?
<om26er> fginther, I think the version of UIToolkit that fixed autopilot tests is not yet released (?)
<fginther> om26er, but aren't we dealing with UIToolkit test failures?
<fginther> om26er, wouldn't that be using the latest?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks
<fginther> om26er, or are you referring to something else?
<anders3408|afk> ogra_:  sforshee just a quick question : when powering of display by pwrkey , the backlight remains on. is that casued by powerd doesnt get info about backlight ? im unable to find where it can get the backlight values
<anders3408|afk> like chmod 0666 /sys/class/backlight/panel/brightness
<anders3408|afk> sys/class/backlight/panel/brightness  doenst exssit ...
<om26er> fginther, right, I might be confusing things then.
<oSoMoN> bfiller: and regarding the paste option in the address bar, I’ve just tested and I’ve been able to copy a link and paste it into the address bar, I wasn’t seeing the option before because the clipboard was empty
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ok good
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: do i undestand correctly that the instances of MetricManager that I get from getInstance need to be deleted by me ?
<AskUbuntu> Do I need to install Apache and PHP/Java to develop Web Apps in Ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349075
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: yes, I'm just saying you should stuff the thing into a sharedpointer and keep hold of that in a member variable
<lool> mhall119: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<lool> mhall119: add at the bottom, we will add another entry in the first sheet
<lool> mhall119: you can land multiple packags at once if it makes sense to group them
<lool> mhall119: e.g. similar change across many apps
<jdstrand> stgraber: hey, what is the status of bug #1215092?
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<anders3408|afk> need to have a new look at that damn display driver again
<mhall119> lool: thanks
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: ok, sounds good
<bfiller> salem_: regarding the history-service bug you fixed about messages not appearing after you delete a converstation..
<sforshee> anders3408|afk: I'm guessing that you have nothing in /sys/class/backlight and android probably uses something under /sys/class/leds
<bfiller> salem_: does the fix require creating a new history db or should it work with an existing database where a conversation has been deleted?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I think I've found your build problem, you haven't added Qml to your include path
<bfiller> salem_: this could be the issue jono is reporting
<pete-woods> find_package(Qt5Qml REQUIRED)
<pete-woods> include_directories(${Qt5Qml_INCLUDE_DIRS})
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: add that to the top level CMakeLists.txt
<salem_> bfiller, that should work on existing db's too.
<salem_> bfiller, that fix was already released, right?
<bfiller> salem_: I believe so, let me double check
<salem_> bfiller, otherwise that could be the problem
<sforshee> anders3408|afk: if so, lp:~sforshee/powerd/backlight-settings will probably get it working. I don't know when ChickenCutlass and co. plan to merge that or something similar.
<bfiller> salem_: it was released
<cwayne> Laney, oddly enough, doing gdbus introspect --system --dest org.freedesktop.timedate1 --object-path /org/freedesktop/timedate1 gives back 'Europe/London' now
<salem_> bfiller, but, the way he describes the issue sounds like a different one.
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: also, please make sure you have no compiler warnings when you've finished, I'll check for that before approving the MR
<Laney> cwayne: It must have internal state
<mhall119> lool: can I get write access to that spreadsheet please?
<Laney> if you call it again with the same arguments it appears to succeed
<bfiller> salem_: must be
<salem_> bfiller, there is an issue when history-service starts. It's not logging existing telepathy channels. I discussed with boiko already and we will look into that soon.
<cwayne> Laney, but it never sets /etc/timezone
<Laney> correct
<cwayne> or /etc/localtime
<bfiller> salem_: in what case would there be existing channels when it starts?  shouldh history-service be started by upstart perhaps on boot?
<cwayne> Laney, strace also isn't giving me too much info..
<salem_> bfiller, when history-service crashes
<om26er> fginther, so I think the first starting point at fixing the problems of failing tests on touch devices during MRs is to get a stable internet on those devices. most of the times tests fail because internet was not working
<salem_> bfiller, it will be relaunched on incoming messages, but if the telepathy channel for that given number is still active, new messages in that channel wont be logged.
<bfiller> salem_: I see. Do we know why it's crashing in the first place?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: how does the UI/doc freeze impact Touch development? Are we frozen too or can we continue on as before?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, thats a good question, we discussed Friday and I think for the most part we can continue, although we should not be changing much UI now prior to 13.10
<Laney> cwayne: symlink("../usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin", "/etc/.localtime4e49606a750b8c2c") = -1 EROFS (Read-only file system)
<cwayne> ugh
<cwayne> Laney, i wonder if we can use wildcards in writable-paths
<cwayne> my first guess would be no
<Laney> doubt it
<salem_> bfiller, hard to tell. it shouldn't happen, but perhaps his db was in an inconsistent state (just guessing). if that was really the case, we will need to ask more info on how to reproduce the crash.
<cwayne> Laney, also don't understand why that didn't show up for me..
<Laney> cwayne: I suggested -e trace=open
<Laney> did you use that?
<mfisch> mhr3: ping
<cwayne> Laney, yes
<cjwatson> Wildcards> not unless you invent a wildcard mount :-)
<Laney> that'll have filtered it out
<mhr3> mfisch, pong
<cwayne> Laney, well there we go then
<salem_> bfiller, that's why I asked about a previous text from/to the same user. that would probably indicate a crash in the history-service
<mhall119> jfunk: ping
<mfisch> mhr3: we're having some issues with the music and videos scope not starting sometimes
<Laney> anyway, now we know
<Laney> how can we fix this?
<jfunk> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> jfunk: how's the avengers work going?
<mhr3> mfisch, not even the "Music" header shows up?
<mfisch> mhr3: right thats the failure case
<mhr3> mfisch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,Triaged]
<cwayne> Laney, good question.  i asume that .localtime<whatever> is just a temp file.. what if we can get that dbus method to put that file in /tmp instead of /etc
<mfisch> mhr3: any workaround, even a hack that I can use for today?
<cjwatson> cwayne: No, that won't work
<mhr3> mfisch, keep restarting
<mhr3> it's some race
<mfisch> mhr3: can I restart them without a reboot?
<mhr3> you can just kill unity8
<mfisch> mhr3: howabout a sleep call somewhere in an upstart job?
<cjwatson> cwayne: The point of the .localtimeblah file is so that it can be renamed into place (which you can only do if it's on the same filesystem) - and the reason to do it that way is so that there's no window where /etc/localtime is missing
<mhr3> mfisch, it's an internal unity thing
<lool> mhall119: I've pinged asac to give you access
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, just found a smallish issue ... aa-exec doesn't use relative paths
<cjwatson> cwayne: Because there's no other way to overwrite a symlink atomically
<mfisch> mhr3: okay, we have a demo today so if you guys have a fix I'd love to test it
<mhall119> thanks lool
<cwayne> cjwatson, that seems like a problem.. how can we possibly ensure .localtime<blah> is writable?
<mhr3> mfisch, unlikely :(
<mfisch> mhr3: okay, well we consider it critical rather than high, but I'm sure you have lots of those issues
<mhr3> mfisch, i had some luck with changing async to false in DashContent.qml
<sergiusens> jdstrand, so if my Exec line is not qmlscene or something in PATH, I miss out on launching... unless I add ./ in the Exec line, but is that the way to solve this?
<cwayne> cjwatson, can we at least override it to make it .localtime-new or something?
<cjwatson> cwayne,Laney: Short of making all of /etc writeable, which won't fly, the only solution I can think of is to fall back to tolerating /etc/localtime being missing for a short time - so if we get EROFS here, instead unlink() and symlink()
<mhr3> mfisch, it either works or locks up the entire shell...
<cjwatson> cwayne: Missing the point
<jfunk> mhall119, it's a lot to sort through and make use of, but if you mean are we finding bugs, then yes - I'm putting together a report today that attempts to make use of the defects from the avengers
<mhr3> mfisch, so ehm, you can try :)
<mfisch> mhr3: doesn't sound promising, we'll reboot until it works and not reboot again
<mhall119> jfunk: I know we're finding them, I was asking how the process of getting them fixed by Oct 17th was going
<cjwatson> cwayne: No matter what the other filename is it would be on a different fs - or, failing that, you'd end up with the problem of trying to rename a mount
<cjwatson> cwayne: In short, fiddling with the temporary filename isn't going to help you
<cwayne> cjwatson, ok, so how can we fall back to tolerating a missing /etc/localtime?
<cjwatson> I just said
<jfunk> mhall119, it's a little tricky, my plan is to take the ones that look critical and report them to the engineering managers - also to continue to follow them until they are 'fixed commited'
<cjwatson> 16:34 <cwayne> cjwatson, can we at least override it to make it .localtime-new or something?
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> 16:34 <cjwatson> cwayne,Laney: Short of making all of /etc writeable, which won't fly, the only solution I can think of is to fall back to tolerating /etc/localtime being missing for a short time - so if we get EROFS here, instead unlink() and symlink()
<cjwatson> in pseudocode, try: symlink() rename() except EROFS: unlink() symlink()
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the thing doing the launches does a chdir(install_dir). it could also in theory add install_dir to the PATH. you can file a bug against upstart-app-launch and aa-exec-click for this. I'd need to discuss it with my team, but I think that would be fine
<jdstrand> sergiusens: s/aa-exec-click/click-apparmor/
<sergiusens> jdstrand, upstart app launch actually works
<jfunk> mhall119, the development team is working on a few of them already
<cjwatson> I can't think of any better solution within the available VFS interfaces
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's unity8 and launching from .local/share/applications
<Laney> Yeah, me neither, thanks
<jfunk> mhall119, if you have a short list of defects you think are critical I'd be interested to look at it  :)
<Laney> I'll go talk to pitti
<jfunk> mhall119, or if you had something else in mind let me know
<mhall119> jfunk: I only have a long list :)  Do we know what can/will get done before the 17th?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: then that would be against click-apparmor. however, I don't think upstart-app-launch is appending to PATH. if you file the bug, I can investigate
<sergiusens> jdstrand, great thanks
<stgraber> jdstrand: hopefully will be done this week (I'm off today though)
<jfunk> mhall119, that's a broad question, we're hoping to land most of the features that aren't in this week and spend the remaining 2 weeks doing bug fixes
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I just saw a couple of click packages from the store using Exec=./my_app in they're desktops to overcome this btw
<jfunk> that's my understanding anyway
<cwayne> Laney, shall i still add /etc/adjtime to my MR? we'll still need at least timezone and localtime writable still
<Laney> cwayne: yes, that is needed
<mhall119> popey: dpm: the uDraw app has a capital letter in the package name, I think that's preventing it from installing
<jfunk> tho lots of bug fixes are going in daily as well
<cjwatson> cwayne,Laney: Oh, wait, it's worse
<cjwatson> You almost certainly can't unlink a mountpoint
<mhall119> or at least from launching
<cjwatson> Laney: I think we might need to make /etc/localtime a symlink to another symlink within a writeable directory, and do the symlink(); rename() dance within that directory
<cjwatson> That would actually work
<cjwatson> But you'll have to whack-a-mole anything that thinks it knows how to write to /etc/localtime
<jdstrand> sergiusens: they would have to, yes
<mhall119> hmmm, no click-installed apps will launch on my Nexus 7
<jdstrand> sergiusens: actually, click-apparmor can't fix this
<cjwatson> mhall119: Old apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<mhall119> cjwatson: I ran "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup" this morning
<mhall119> an app I can install and run fine on my phone, will install but not run (I get a black screen) on my N7
<cjwatson> mhall119: What version of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu do you have installed?
<cjwatson> mhall119: I'm fairly sure a new image hasn't been promoted since this was fixed
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it has to be the thing doing the launching to append to PATH. aa-exec-click could append '.', but that is quite uncool
<mhall119> cjwatson: 1.0.31
<jdstrand> sergiusens: in other words, by the time aa-exec-click is called, the chdir and the PATH adjustment should have already happened
<cjwatson> mhall119: This was fixed in 1.0.32
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> wonder why my phone is okay
<sergiusens> jdstrand, instead of adding ./ to running I can also setup env from Exec
<sergiusens> jdstrand, unless you reset PATH for security reasons
<sergiusens> jdstrand, so it might as well be a unity8 bug if the launching entity needs to make the adjustments
<sergiusens> sounds reasonable
<jdstrand> sergiusens: we aren't resetting PATH cause the sandbox blocks all those accesses anyway, but setting env in the Exec line feels very wrong
<jdstrand> I think it is a unity8 bug
<mhall119> cjwatson: I'm seeing a bunch of GL errors in unity8.log when trying to run this app on the N7
<sergiusens> jdstrand, might as well be since upstart app gets it right
<jdstrand> mhall119: the bug was grouper specific
<mhall119> cjwatson: is that expected if the problem is apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<mhall119> jdstrand: ah, ok
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I did log the bug here though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/+bug/1229253
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "aa-exec does not work when Exec not in PATH" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> mhall119: it had to do with a device-specific access
<mhall119> jdstrand: cjwatson: so would the fix be in daily-proposed channel for grouper ubuntu-system images?
<cwayne> Laney, updated my MR with adjtime.  In the meantime, if this makes it in then the phablet-config script will at least be able to change user's timezone
<nerochiaro> gusch: hi, when you have some time can you please start having a look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-qml-metrics/+merge/187056 ?
<mhall119> or do I just need to put it down and be patient
<nerochiaro> gusch: it is making the code to send the user metrics simpler by using the new QML bindings (which are in the process of being approved)
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<jdstrand> mhall119: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/current-vs-pending/20130921.changes
<jdstrand> === Upgraded Packages ===
<jdstrand> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu from 1.0.31 to 1.0.33
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<cyphermox> awe_: sergiusens: as I was saying in the standup; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146023/ for review before I upload
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<cjwatson> mhall119: Yes, that's the expected failure
<cjwatson> mhall119: Your phone is OK because this is a grouper-specific problem
 * mhall119 flashes daily-proposed
<mhall119> cjwatson: thanks
<dpm> mhall119, ah, bummer. Any other ones you've noticed don't install/run apart from that, skimbou and ramsamsam reader?
<sergiusens> Saviq, can you see if this is assignable to unity8? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/+bug/1229253
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "aa-exec does not work when Exec not in PATH" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> om26er: I answered your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-ap-activity-view/+merge/187038
<mhall119> dpm: I haven't tried that many
<Saviq> sergiusens, we'll be going through upstart-app-launch very soon anyway
<Saviq> greyback_, ↑↑
<jdstrand> sergiusens: oh
<mhall119> dholbach: doesn't the review script check for upper-case package names?
<dholbach> mhall119, I would need to check the source
<jdstrand> sergiusens: well, that particular bug is going to be blocked by policy
<om26er> oSoMoN, ah, right. I think I saw its usage in Is(Not) and that might have given me the impression there is something IsNot. approving
<sergiusens> Saviq, can we define soon? This year has proven that that term is confusing :-)
<greyback_> sergiusens: within this week
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so there are two things going on in your bug-- it should be using qmlscene and not an executable shell script, and then unity8 can't find notes-app
 * sergiusens took a stance at a joke
<mhall119> ERROR:phablet-flash:local variable 'recovery_path' referenced before assignment
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have a package I could test with? :)
<mhall119> Removing directory /tmp/tmp1UBOk8
<mhall119> that's twice today
<sergiusens> jdstrand, if I don't use a script, how do I set the import dir?
<mhall119> dholbach: uDraw in the click store now
<dholbach> mhall119, ok cool
<jdstrand> sergiusens: -I
<ogra_> sergiusens, this year is the year of the liunux desktop (intel says)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, right
<sergiusens> jdstrand, thanks, I'll make that change
<jdstrand> qmlscene -I .../dir .../....qml
<mhall119> that's a lotta dots
<jdstrand> it is :)
<dholbach> mhall119, I think in the description and in the title it's allowed
<dholbach> (and file names)
<dholbach> mhall119, or do we run into any issues?
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: how about the .desktop file?
<mhall119> it's *technically* allowed according to the XDG spec, but Unity8 won't launch it if it has upper-case characters
<dholbach> mhall119, I think that's OK too, but I'm not 100% sure - is it not executable?
<dholbach> ah ok
<mhr3> larsu, known? -> (process:21289): WARNING **: Unable to get a HUD proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for com.canonical.hud: Timeout was reached
<mhall119> somewhere in unity 8 is gets an all-lowercase version of the .desktop file name and it tries to find the file using that
<mhr3> eh
<mhr3> you don't do hud, do you?
<mhr3> tedg, ^
<mhr3> unity8 startup is blocked for 30seconds on the desktop
<ogra_> mhr3, not only on the desktop :P
<mhr3> "good"
<ogra_> (try to stopwatch the time between google logo going away and unity showing up :) )
<larsu> mhr3: no I don't :) you can try pete-woods as well
<oSoMoN> om26er: FYI, in the testtools doc, they mention a custom IsNot matcher that you can define yourself if you use it a lot: http://testtools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/for-test-authors.html#not
<tedg> Hmm, mhr3, anything in the hud log?  Seems it's failing to start.
<mhr3> tedg, do we have a hud log on the desktop?
<tedg> mhr3, ~/.cache/upstart/hud.log
<om26er> oSoMoN, actually before commenting on your MR I came to the exact page and did see the keyword IsNot :)
<mhr3> tedg, variant builder issues
<oSoMoN> haha
<mhr3> (process:3744): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_builder_add_value: assertion '!GVSB(builder)->expected_type || g_variant_is_of_type (value, GVSB(builder)->expected_type)' failed
<mhr3> etc
<tedg> Uhg.
<mhr3> don't know how old those are though... we should patch the glib logger to add a timestamp :P
<mhr3> desrt ^ :)
<tedg> mhr3, Any chance you want to do a G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals and get a stack trace?
<lool> asac: it's easier here  :-)
<lool> asac: mhall119 wanted to add some asks for some core apps
<lool> asac: could you either give him write access or redirect him?  :-)
 * cwayne needs write access as well
<cwayne> or someone to post an ask for me :)
<mhr3> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146097/
<tedg> mhr3, No, that's a bamf error!  :-)
<mhr3> you wanted fatal criticals :P
<tedg> mhr3, Please crash correctly.
<tedg> I don't have any BAMF errors in my log either...
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine, jdstrand was asking about "content-hub - support for confined apps". Can you walk him through what that is?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/store_for_confined_apps/+merge/186838
<kenvandine> jdstrand, it's that :)
<kenvandine> still waiting for tvoss to review it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, tvoss is out, can anyone else do the review?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, when is he back?  he said he was doing it on friday
<kenvandine> but never commented on it
<kenvandine> i made some changes to the API he had defined, which i really think were needed, so wanted his review
<kenvandine> gusch, could you review that?
<mhr3> tedg, i broke it with trying to get a trace, now it works fine :/
<gusch> kenvandine: ok
<tedg> mhr3, Bummer.
<kenvandine> gusch, thx
<tedg> mhr3, Thanks for trying.
<kenvandine> gusch, i had discussed most of those changes to with tvoss, so he should be fine with them
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that doesn't change the apparmor policy, correct? (istr you saying it would not)
<kenvandine> with the exception of the changes i made to the store class
<kenvandine> jdstrand, nope
<jdstrand> kenvandine: cool
<kenvandine> jdstrand, it's all based on the stuff we talked about last week
<jdstrand> kenvandine: thanks, I'll communicate this to asac too
<kenvandine> thx jdstrand
<dholbach> lool, looks like your fix is in trunk now? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk
<lool> dholbach: it's hte other way around
<lool> dholbach: or actually, which one?
<dholbach> oh, hum
<lool> dholbach: what I uploaded is a cherry-pick from upstream bzr
<lool> dholbach: upstream bzr was missing the merge proposal that you pointed at which is why bzr upstream and ubuntu got out of sync
<lool> also jenkins-ci lacked commit access to fix this
<lool> so now the remaining work is for alecu to commit the revert back (old mp) and check what the remaining delta is, if zero we're back in sync, if not zero we need to prepare an upload to get back in sync
<asac> josepht: meeting? or not coming?
<asac> cjohnston: ^^
<asac> doanac: ^^
<dholbach> lool, sorry
<doanac> asac: i'm having hangout issues. rebooting
<lool> dholbach: sorry for what?  trying to be helpful?
<alecu> lool: I'm about to test the revert with the latest changes in trunk, and will merge it afterwards
<lool> dholbach: you'd better apologize for tring to be helpful!   ;-)
<cwayne> sergiusens, hey, did an MR ever go through enabling --revision on ubuntu-system?
<kenvandine> tedg, any updates on when we might be able to raise existing instances of apps?
<lool> dholbach: no reason to be sorry really  :-)   thanks for your help and pointing at the mp earlier, had forgotten about it
<tedg> kenvandine, Working with greyback_ on that.
<sergiusens> cwayne, it's supposed to be in
<kenvandine> tedg, cool, thx
<cwayne> sergiusens, awesome, i'll check it out, thanks
<kenvandine> gusch, ^^
<cwayne> sergiusens, also im assuming we're waiting on the lxc-android-config MR to go through before adding phablet-config in?
<dholbach> alecu, thanks
<sergiusens> cwayne, we are waiting for a landing of phablet-flash ...
<sergiusens> cwayne, all these landings required retesting if something new comes in
<cjohnston> asac network isnt good enough, if someone can call me in I'll join, otherwise, I'm outta luck
<mhall119> jfunk: FYI, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287 is an avengers bug I just filed, but it is blocking our ability to test some of the Showdown apps on devices
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [Undecided,New]
<olli> actually, Saviq, ping
 * jfunk looks
<jfunk> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> thanks jfunk
<mhall119> asac: ping
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^ that bug is in the SDK components and/or upstream Qt, so it probably requires work from your team to fix
<jfunk> mhall119, can you put concrete steps to reproduce and a screenshot in please?
<olli> ricmm, ping
<jfunk> mhall119, see this wiki page for details - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<mhall119> jfunk: updated with steps
<jfunk> mhall119, thx
<jfunk> no screenshot?
<jfunk>    $ adb shell /system/bin/screencap /data/screenshot.png
<jfunk>    $ adb pull /data/screenshot.png ~/screenshot.png
<jfunk> mhall119, sry, I see you've got one
<mhall119> yeah, already got that, there's just not much to see :)
<dholbach> in the dialer-app, if I dial a number, the green call-button stays a dark green which probably means "can't make calls" - what do I do about it? :)
<asac> cjohnston: ok.. .have fun
<ogra_> mterry, cwayne, did you guys get anywhere with debugging the session bits ?
<Saviq> olli, pong
<bzoltan> bzoltan
<mterry> ogra_, cwayne could not retrieve his machine until lunch.  cwayne any luck?
<mterry> bzoltan, ooh you're around.  I've got a bug I'd like you to look at
<mterry> bzoltan, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-noaudioengine/+merge/185568
<cwayne> mterry, i'm literally about to leave now to get it
<bzoltan> mhall119: i do not know what that app tries to do. Will check
<olli> Saviq, I became the default guilty person for Music/Video experience
<mhall119> bzoltan: thanks, there were 3 apps listed that I think all are affected by the same thing, probably the Canvas component but I'm not sure
<olli> was chatting with thostr_ earlier about missing pieces
<olli> do you have an update for me on previews?
<olli> Saviq, ^
<bzoltan> mhall119: I recall some discussion about the Canvas components in Oakland... zsombi can tell more
<mhall119> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> olli, mzanetti is doing swiping between previews, should be ready early tomorrow
<mzanetti> I hope so, yes...
<cwayne> pete-woods, hey, did you guys come up with a solution for the infographic thing?  i saw there was quite a bit of discussion in the mR
<mzanetti> actually I hope today still... still fighting with an eaten mouse event
<Saviq> olli, as for other previews, we have a movie preview in-review, paulliu is working on some general fixes based on bug #1224555
<cwayne> daw, i have bad timing
<ubot5> bug 1224555 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Previews do not match visual designs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224555
<Saviq> olli, and the last remaining one is music, which we'll get to this week
<Saviq> olli, do you have anything in particular you'd want to know?
<jono> anyone know how I change my time with a read-only image?
<jono> system settings doesnt work and manually changing it via the terminal doesnt work
<tedg> ricmm, Hey, so when an application is serialized and removed from memory, and then restarted.  Does any external process manage the resume, or is that all internal?
<olli> Saviq, can we finish music previews this week for sure?
<cjwatson> jono: cwayne and Laney were working on that earlier today
<cjwatson> jono: I think the current answer is "you don't"
<Laney> Well, I pinged pitti as he's the systemd guy
<tedg> jono, UTC is called "Universal" for a reason.  You don't need to change it.
<Laney> it's that and PK AFAIK
<Saviq> olli, we didn't start it yet, but ok, will put a higher prio on it
<lool> tedg: are you adding tests to the new upstart-app-launch parsing code?
<tedg> lool, Not yet, fixing things from comments from security.
<mhall119> jono: no way to change it that I've found, there should be an avengers bug filed already against system-settings
<alecu> lool: I've tested the branch with the revert manually on my device, and now I'm running the unity8 autopilot suite on it. We are only missing PS Jenkins approval on the branch, but that seems to be taking a while today: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/revert-package-updates/+merge/187059
<jono> ok thanks cjwatson, mhall119
<jono> no thanks to tedg :-)
<mhall119> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1224787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224787 in ubuntu-system-settings "Can't set manual timezone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> jibel: Any progress on reproducing bug 1226595?
<ubot5> bug 1226595 in click (Ubuntu) "click crashed with subprocess.CalledProcessError in check_call(): Command '['dpkg', '--force-not-root', '--force-bad-path', '--instdir', '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.jonobacon.sleepytime/0.1', '--admindir', '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.jonobacon.sleepytime/0.1/.click', '--path-exclude', '*/.click/*', '--log', '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/log', '--no-triggers', '--install', '/home/phablet/.lo
<lool> tedg: ah cool, so you got this reviewed by security team?
<lool> tedg: that's great cause I consdered pulling them in (but thought we should document things first); who did the review?
<tedg> lool, Yeah, we changed from using aa-exec-click to doing it internally, so I thought we should.  Though, we're dropping that code now and going full upstart.
<tedg> lool, I've been talking with jdstrand and mdeslaur about it.
<lool> alecu: why a new mp?  are there code changes over the first one?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I think I can repro that one, but I only saw it in the first place because I was doing improper things (rm's in click's reserved space)
<lool> alecu: could you mark the old one as rejected or smething?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'm happy to investigate even in such cases, as a crash is an inelegant response; just need a recipe
<lool> tedg: Right, i definitely wanted a review on the aa_set_profile() thing or whatever it's called
<tedg> lool, Yeah, I'm removing that now. :-)
<ssweeny> lool, ping
<cjwatson> (hopefully once alecu's uninstall branch lands people should be less tempted to muck about by hand)
<lool> ssweeny: empty ping detected
<alecu> lool: sure, I'm marking the old one as rejected. The old one was never reviewed, and it was missing the latest changes in trunk.
<ssweeny> lool, hey, we have a small fix in ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks. can you please upload it?
<alecu> lool: I made a new one after mergeing with trunk and making sure nothing was broken.
<lool> alecu: note that it wouldn't revert back to the old trunk if you had merged the old mp, it would only have merged the revert commit on top of current trunk
<lool> alecu: so technically you probably just had to top approve the old mp, unless new conflicts came up
<lool> alecu: anyway, too late now
<alecu> lool: right. I also renamed it before pushing because the old name (revert-last-commit) did not make sense any longer
<alecu> ok, the new one has the jenkins approval, so I'm setting it to "Approved" now.
<attente> tmoenicke, hi
<mterry> mzanetti, do you know much about how the OSK is integrated in unity8?
<mzanetti> mterry: not really, no. greyback_ does I think
 * mterry looks at greyback_ hopefully
<lool> alecu_errands: get someone else to review your branch submissions  :-)
<alecu_errands> ack
<nerochiaro> om26er: not really, you should please talk to asac. as i said they never happened on my phone. he told me to look at the status of tests on jenkins and notice how the notes app are often failing randomly. also to keep running them on a loop on my phone until i would get failures
<jibel> cjwatson, no, I cannot reproduce it.
<greyback_> mterry: I do
<mterry> greyback_, hello!  I'm helping Cimi with the first-boot wizard, and it will need the OSK for one part.
<mterry> greyback_, but it's not coming up.  Do I need to do something special to trigger it when a user focuses a text box?
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hi
<cwayne> i got my maguro back, flashing devel-proposed on it now
<mterry> cwayne, awesome
<cwayne> mterry, sorry for the wait, it was kinda shenanigans
<lool> mfisch, ssweeny: Added entry in Landing plan for ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks; it
<lool> mfisch, ssweeny: I'll upload soon
<mfisch> thanks
<lool> mfisch, ssweeny: ISTR we discussed putting this under CI autolanding; would you mind bring that up with Didier in email?  this would make landings much easier, could have reviewers when merging, tests, .debs built out of them etc.
<nerochiaro> om26er: let's talk about it tomorrow when he's around too
<mfisch> lool: okay, I'll bring it up again
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm going off for today anyway
<ssweeny> lool, thanks
<greyback_> mterry: what would you like to know?
<mterry> greyback_, well do I need to do something special to trigger the OSK when a user focuses a text box?
<sergiusens> popey, if you are giving these a test, can you do it like this? http://pad.ubuntu.com/click-move
<om26er> nerochiaro, ack
<lool> ssweeny, mfisch: Uploaded
<ssweeny> lool, awesome, thanks!
<lool> next image is likely tomorrow
<lool> next image build
<popey> sergiusens: sure
<greyback_> mterry: (sorry my wifi breaking down): is the first boot wizard part of unity? This with SF or Mir?
<sergiusens> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<mterry> greyback_, it's not part of unity, a separate executable
<mterry> greyback_, SF or Mir I guess...  Maybe I'll need both instructions
<sergiusens> popey, music app requires the grilo declarative stuff to be installed (among others) if you see any other issue please tell me, the grillo one is already req on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/+merge/186803
<greyback_> mterry: well let's work with SF for now. Check if the maliit-server process is running first (it should be).
<cwayne> lool, i don't suppose you could add an item to the landing plan/asks for me?
<greyback_> mterry: then check, if you tap the text box, does it get a flashing cursor (it should)?
<popey> sergiusens: will do
<mterry> greyback_, ah...  maliit-server isn't starting.  Because it starts on starting unity8 and I'm running this before then
<ogra_> cwayne, devel-ptoposed -> you want to downgrade to the former ubuntu-touch-session package then ... the current devel-proposed image has it all backed oout
<greyback_> mterry: ok. That's related to a recent change of mine, where with unity on mir, I needed the OSK to appear after unity had started
<cwayne> ogra_, agh, should i do just daily then instead?
<cwayne> or just downgrade ubuntu-touch-session
<mterry> greyback_, hmm..  for this specific need of the welcome screen, should I stop maliit after I'm done, if the session needs it to start after unity8?
<ogra_> cwayne, the latter sgould do
<cwayne> ogra_, what version would i need?  i can just apt-get install ubuntu-touch-session=whatever right?
<greyback_> mterry: I guess the maliit-server upstart job needs modifying to start on unity8 or that first-boot wizard
<greyback_> mterry: else need Mir to support clients starting before the server starts
<ogra_> cwayne, should work ... 0.72 is what broke so heavily
<greyback_> sodding wifi
<greyback_> <greyback_> mterry: ok. That's related to a recent change of mine, where with unity on mir, I needed the OSK to appear after unity had started
<greyback_> <greyback_> mterry: I guess the maliit-server upstart job needs modifying to start on unity8 or that first-boot wizard
<greyback_> <greyback_> mterry: else need Mir to support clients starting before the server starts
<greyback_> which is unlikely :)
<cwayne> ogra_, awesome, ill give it a shot, thanks
<asac> ogra_: popey: is 60 good for using?
<ogra_> asac, gimme 20min to download :)
<asac> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^ do you by chance run 60 already ?
<ogra_> (in case thats quicker)
<cwayne> does the maguro generally take WAY longer to install?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> especially with system image
<ogra_> xz uncompressing is highly \cpu bound
<cwayne> ah right, of course
<ogra_> half the cpu power ... half the speed
<davmor2> ogra_: I have 60 on,  I haven't tried it yet what did you want to know?
<popey> asac: ogra_ 60 is good on mako
<mterry> greyback_, sorry, may have missed your reply
<mterry> "greyback_, well, if it starts on first-boot-wizard, will it need to be restarted for unity8?"
<lool> cwayne: best to ask someone in your team with write access and/or ask on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra_> davmor2, calls, sms, speakerphone, mute in calls it what i test in both directions
<cwayne> lool, nobody on my team has write access, but i'll ask in the other channel
 * ogra_ thinks it took more time to get the paperwork for cwayne's fix sorted than to actually create the debdiff 
<greyback_> mterry: now I'm confused. How can an application come up before a mir server has?
<ogra_> cwayne, i'll add it
<greyback_> mterry: (taking the unity-on-mir case)
<mterry> greyback_, well, in SF world, it's easy
<asac> Saviq: hey
<asac> Saviq: so on the unity crash bug, can you please coordinate with thostr and friends (he said pawel is full time on it)
<asac> Saviq: seems they believe that are working on a fix, while you still debate that its unreproducible
<mterry> greyback_, in Mir world, this application will probably just talk to USC directly.  It doesn't have sub clients
<greyback_> mterry: but we'll be switching away from the SF world fairly soon
<davmor2> ogra_: the mute is odd, in that it mutes the sound going to the other phone but reverbs on the ubuntu touch device with the loud speaker enabled
<greyback_> mterry: which means the OSK will need to be a client of the USC also
<mterry> greyback_, ah hmm, didn't know it was implemented like that
<mterry> greyback_, well, could make this guy a server too...
<greyback_> mterry: problem remains that we'll have to stop and restart the OSK when the dominant mir server changes
<greyback_> unless Mir was smart enough to manage that, re-associate an old client with a new server...
<cwayne> ogra_, thanks :)
<ogra_> cwayne, added to "landing asks"
<ogra_> i'll take care for the rest
<cwayne> ogra_, thanks a lot, appreciate it
<greyback_> mterry: with USC, you'll need OSK for ppl to enter passwords, no? Say for tablet?
<cwayne> gah crap, ubuntu-touch-session version 0.72 not found
<ogra_> cwayne, oh, sorry
<ogra_> cwayne, 0.71
<ogra_> 2 was FTBFS ... i forgot about that version jump :)
<ogra_> *72
<asac> mterry: ogra_: any leads/ideas yet on the lightdm thingy?
<ogra_> asac, cwayne just started testing ... mterry doesnt have a device to debug
<asac> ok
<asac> ogra_: there should be a maguro somewhere in the lexington office for mterry
<AskUbuntu> install ubuntu on evertek phones | http://askubuntu.com/q/349179
<asac> ChickenCutlass: ^^ do you know if any maguro might be floating around there?
<asac> maybe someone else has one to lend to mterry?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, I do not know of any extra phones
<asac> ChickenCutlass: noone who could be in the office during days has a maguro?
<asac> :)
<ChickenCutlass> asac, I know bfiller has one.  He could probably borrow for a few hours
<ogra_> just rip one out of the lab, who needs these anyway
<mterry> cwayne, any luck?
<mterry> asac, oh really?
<mterry> well, if we can't solve with cwayne's phone today, I'll hop into the office tomorrow
<anders3408> ogra_:  found correct path for brigness :) /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brigtness , adding that would that infect that when i press pwrkey, it doesnt shuts off the lcd backlight ?
<cwayne> mterry, what is the error im supposed to be seeing?
<mterry> cwayne, well, you need to add my lightdm special sauce
<cwayne> i've got ubuntu-touch-session 0.71
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> mterry, ok, well i have 0.71, now what?
<asac> mterry: thanks... check that bfiller also comes along
<asac> bfiller: in case mterry cannot nail down the maguro lightdm issue today... would you be able to meet him in the office tomorrow? :)
<bfiller> asac, mterry : I do have a galaxy nexus but actively using it
<mterry> cwayne, will pm you details
<davmor2> ogra_: so mute works but not the way you expect.  calls, sms, 3g, web browser, loud speaker all works
<asac> bfiller: well, we have a maguro only issue here
<asac> bfiller: you can survive with a mako or something
<asac> for a day
<bfiller> asac: no I won't be able to meet him in office tomorrow. grab one out of the lab
<bfiller> asac: it's my only phone, if someone has a mako I can swap
<bfiller> need something to test on
<asac> bfiller: i am sure that we could find a mako that you can use for a couple of days, but that doesnt help if you cant be in office at all
<mterry> bfiller, lab ones are available for borrow?
<bfiller> asac: I'm here now and can leave it if there is a mako
<bfiller> at theoffice I mean
<asac> bfiller: is rfowler still around?
<bfiller> mterry: don't know
<ogra_> davmor2, great
<bfiller> rfowler: you around?
<asac> bfiller: you can ask him to borrow you one from the new phones for a couple of days
<ogra_> asac, looks like 60 is good on maguro then
<Nicknamez> hello, for three times I do : "Sudo  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup" And I always get the black screen, it w'ont boot on touch.
<bfiller> asac: will do
<ogra_> Nicknamez, maguro ?
<Nicknamez> channel dev break?
<asac> bfiller: but be sure to give it back next time you are in the office (hoepfully not too long ahead)... we need it to automate the landing again :)
<Nicknamez> yes
<asac> thanks
<cwayne> 59 seemes to work on my maguro..
<ogra_> Nicknamez, the 59 image had issues on that HW, the new 60 image should be fine though (but that is out since a while)
<ogra_> cwayne, 59 ?
<ogra_> how did you get that ?
<Nicknamez> ok great
<cwayne> ogra_, --revision -1
<ogra_> ah, k
<Nicknamez> I'll test the last
<fginther> renato_, bfiller, Please let me know if there are any more address-book-app issues that need to be investigated. I did find one test that failed due to a networking failure. The only remaining failed MP appears to have legitimate test failures.
<renato_> fginther, ok
<renato_> fginther, let me check this
<fginther> renato_, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1213046/+merge/186224
<tmoenicke> attente: pong
<bfiller> attente: just made a comment on your MR. looks fine other than one small thing
<attente> tmoenicke, bfiller, thanks
<renato_> fginther, yes this one depends on a SDK merge, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1213046/+merge/186223
<renato_> fginther, this one is having problems too
<jdstrand> stgraber: hey, what is the status of bug #1215092?
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<asac> ogra_: so do we have tests?
<asac> ogra_: oh...
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> you never read your backlog :P
<ogra_> do you want to release despite more errors ?
<Ganster41> Hmm, phone says cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd' while boot, and then runs android init scripts O_o
<fginther> renato_, that MP just passed CI, can you get it approved now :-)
<renato_> fginther, let me see if any SDK guy can approve it
<bfiller> asac, mterry_ : problem solved. rfowler has a maguro that mterry can borrow tomorrow. mterry_ just find rfowler and he'll hook you up
<mterry_> bfiller, rfowler: thank you so much
<Poz_> hello, does anyone know if either the galaxy ace or the galaxy s vibrant will work for ubuntu touch?
<asac> bfiller: nice
<asac> thx
<drachensun> I'm been trying to install mir on my device with the instructions and I'm getting the following error from maliit Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntumirclient". Available platforms are:
<drachensun> has anyone seen that before?  I'm not sure what to do
<drachensun> the mir-test actually came up on the display, so I think mir might be a solution if I can get it running
<ogra_> drachensun, what device ?
<drachensun> its a new tablet I am porting
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> we have mir in the images ...
<ogra_> if you use something recent
<Nicknamez> On maguro  --revision -1 option works thanks : )
<mterry_> ogra_, uh...  so cwayne tested and /home was mounted ro.  He remounted it as rw, rebooted, and it stayed rw and things worked...  Does that make any sense?
<ogra_> drachensun, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir  && reboot
<ogra_> mterry_, hmm, not really, no
<mterry_> ogra_, didn't think so...
<mterry_> ogra_, what would cause /home to be ro?
<ogra_> mterry_, it should always be ro
<ogra_> not sure why making it rw persists
<mterry_> ogra_, oh, I'm so used to writable images, I didn't realize it's always ro
<ogra_> mterry_, it is ro on purpose, thats fine ... the actual home is in /userdata/user-data/ ... and bind mounted on top of /home
<xnox> sergiusens: well, i was hoping for my branch to be a "no-functional change" I'll catch up from what's in ~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy. Unless we are ready to merge that package split already?!
<cwayne> huh mterry_ maybe its just some race then
<cwayne> and it happened to work that one time
<mterry_> ogra_, well, we were seeing "/dev/mmcblk0p12 on /home type ext4 (ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)"
<ogra_> mterry_, yes, thats how it should be
<mterry_> ok
<drachensun> ogra_ : makes since, I'll try that,  and also so I should just reinstall replacing the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip with one built for mir?
<mterry_> ogra_, ok, we'll dig more
<ogra_> drachensun, if you use a roughly recent one it should have Mir installed ... just not enabled by default
<ogra_> only touching the file enables it
<ogra_> it is like that since about two weeks
<ogra_> no need to install anything external
<drachensun> ok
<drachensun> so mine is probably hosed now since I already tried to follow the guide
<drachensun> alright thanks for the tip, I will give it try
<Saviq> asac, they can (and are fixing) the crash in home scope, no one has been able to reproduce the unity8 one
<asac> Saviq: ok, but they always happen :)
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4411/unity8-autopilot/
<asac> again
<Saviq> asac, can you reproduce locally?
<asac> Saviq: i was able to 100% on friday
<asac> i will try again... dropped the ball
 * asac reboots his now writable fresh install
<mhall119> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> mhall119, yo
<cyphermox> sergiusens: poke, feedback re: patch?
<cyphermox> awe_: ^
<popey> ogra_: 60 is 20130923 right?
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<Saviq> jfunk, ping
<jfunk> Saviq, pong
<ogra_> advantage Saviq
<Saviq> jfunk, hey, I see you started "netwatcher" for the click scope
<Saviq> jfunk, but we'll be solving it across the board - the dash will refresh results on network up
<Saviq> jfunk, for scopes/categories that are marked networked
<jfunk> Saviq, I'm not sure I understand - youre referring to the suggestions?
<Saviq> jfunk, well, I only saw your branch attached to bug #1225388
<ubot5> bug 1225388 in Unity 8 "Scope is blank even after connectivity is restored" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225388
<Saviq> jfunk, whose name (netwatcher) suggested you're building some net... watcher... into the click scope?
<jfunk> Saviq, hmm, all I did was add a tag to the defect, I'm not sure what branch you're referring to
<Saviq> jfunk, right... seems the two mails came together for me, so thought it was yours, sorry - it was actually dobey's!
<Saviq> dobey, re: bug #1225388
<ubot5> bug 1225388 in Unity 8 "Scope is blank even after connectivity is restored" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225388
<dobey> Saviq: yes?
<Saviq> dobey, we'll be solving it across the board with the dash looking for nm connected
<dobey> right
<dobey> this isn't exactly a fix, as it doesn't auto-refresh when network comes on or anything. it's a fix to the scope to standoff a refresh on error, or if a query is made when there is no network
<Saviq> dobey, k, I wonder, though, if it should be built into "every scope for itself"...
<dobey> Saviq: any scope that talks to the network will have to handle errors on its own
<Saviq> dobey, sure, but talking to nm about it...
<asac> popey: ok we decided to keep the unity crasher und close observation, but publish todays image (60) ... wait for ogra and then send a mail
<dobey> Saviq: i don't think every scope should necessarily ahve to reimplement usage of the NM APIs, no.
<Saviq> dobey, we could at least proxy the "network up/down" to the scopes
<Saviq> dobey, so that they don't need to deal with nm directly
<asac> Saviq: one run, two crashes
<asac> still 100% reproducible
<asac> on maguro
<dobey> Saviq: right, the libunity API should definitely provide the necessary signals/properties through the objects which the scopes inherit from
<asac> ls /var/crash/
<asac> _sbin_ureadahead.0.crash
<asac> _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<asac> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_unity-scope-home_unity-scope-home.32011.crash
<asac> Saviq: ^^
<asac> Saviq: nothing but what is in the bug aas repro instruction
<Saviq> asac, k, /me will try to repro, too
<lool> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<popey> asac: kk
<asac> Saviq: you havent?
<asac> Saviq: next time please try first
<dobey> Saviq: so a scope being able to check for self.online for true/false would be great. and being signalled when that state is toggled would also be very useful
<asac> thanks
<Saviq> asac, *again*
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<asac> i didnt touch the device at all
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, actually, care to file a bug against libunity?
<ogra_> popey, done ...
<popey> thanks
<dobey> Saviq: i was going to make it a more complete fix than it currently is, but NM's API in vala makes it incredibly complex to do so, and the way the scope code is currently written isn't terribly great for doing so
<cwayne> mterry, ogra_ so its not just that /home was r/o, i couldnt delete stuff from ~/.cache/upstart cus it said it was r/o
<dobey> Saviq: is that existing bug not enough? you targeted it to libunity 4 days ago :)
<ogra_> cwayne, thats really strange, how are you logged in ?
<Saviq> dobey, it's probably not, 'cause it will get Fix Released when we make the dash refresh results on network up, which is different from the scopes actually knowing whether network is up ;)
<dobey> Saviq: well, straight up refresh on network up might not be such a great idea
<cwayne> ogra_, i was adb shell'd in at the time
<anders3408> ogra_:  even if i chmod 0666 /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness syslog still complains after restarting powerd
<anders3408> powerd[4652]: No backlight devices found
<anders3408> powerd[4652]: Could not read maximum brightness, guessing at dim/bright values
<dobey> Saviq: one's phone could hit "network up" several times simply walking a block down a city street
<ogra_> anders3408, thats sforshee land :)
<anders3408> checked and confirmed that its the corrrect path i have chmodd
<anders3408> sforshee:  ping :)
<sforshee> anders3408: hang on, i'm on the phone
<anders3408> ahh :)
<anders3408> ogra_:  also if not having an usb cable and using pwrkey, display gets totally dark and turns off, but cant turn it on again :)
<sforshee> anders3408: I pointed you at a powerd branch in launchpad that should help you
<sforshee> anders3408: lp:~sforshee/powerd/backlight-settings
<mterry> cwayne, my irc connection is bonkers.  give me 15m to run to a coffee shop
<cwayne> mterry, sure thing
<AskUbuntu> Instalacion Manual | http://askubuntu.com/q/349208
<attente> bfiller, tmoenicke hi, i reverted the changelog issue with the settings schema branch
<Saviq> dobey, well, it's the scopes' responsibility then to say "nah, we've done that 5 mins ago, no point, let's keep the data as is"
<Saviq> dobey, or similar
<bfiller> attente: let me look
<Saviq> dobey, so yeah, we've a plan
<anders3408> sforshee: im not totally sure what to do with https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/backlight-settings :)
<Volsus> hey
<bfiller> attente: approved
<attente> bfiller, thanks!
<bfiller> thank you
<sforshee> anders3408: hmm. I suppose I could build it and give you a deb to try.
<anders3408> sforshee:  i just dont see any changes from now  ?
<sforshee> anders3408: what do you mean. Did you build it and install it?
<anders3408> no i was unsure what i should do with it :)
<sforshee> well if I give you a deb file then you would install it on your device and check that it can control your backlight
<anders3408> sforshee:  ahh thanks :)
<anders3408> but cant turn on display after i used pwrkey  without usb cable :)
<sforshee> the display, or the backlight?
<anders3408> if its connected to pc, and i press pwrkey backlight remains on even if i blanks the display, but if i do it without usb connected, backlight turns off but i cant turn backlight on again so the display is just completly dark even if logs says it turned on :)
<Volsus> I'm wondering just how f'd is development on the Nexus 7?
<sforshee> anders3408: you should be able to poke values into /sys/class/.../brightness via the shell to turn the backlight back on
<anders3408> /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brigtness says 255 :)
<sforshee> but the backlight is off?
<anders3408> yes, screen is totally dark
<anders3408> but sforshee : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6146980/
<jono> Saviq, did you know that update 50 has blank icons on the launcher?
<sforshee> anders3408: I don't see anything there that I suspect would relate to you not being able to turn on your backlight
<mterry> cwayne, ok, back in business.  let's fix this thing
<mterry> cwayne, anything I've missed?
<anders3408> haha a sms woke up display sforshee :)
<jono> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229379 in Unity 8 "Icons not visible on launcher in update 50" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> mterry, that i coildnt write to anything in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<popey> jono: you should be on 60
<jono> popey, oops, must be 60
<sforshee> anders3408: well the driver could be paying attention to screen blanking and leaving the backlight off whenever the screen is off, but then you also say it remains on when powerd blanks the screen so that doesn't make sense
<jono> I am on the latest one
<anders3408> sforshee:  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6147054/
<Volsus> & is there any way for a relative n00b to help with this project in regards to the Nexu 7?
<mterry> cwayne, right.  That's where we were though, I guess
<popey> jono: updated today?
<jono> popey, edited the bug
<jono> tedg, do you own messaging menu?
<mterry> cwayne, for some reason, the rw mount for that didn't happen
<jono> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229381
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229381 in Messaging Menu "Messaging menu does not go blue when getting text/call" [Undecided,New]
<popey> jono: cat /var/log/installer/media-info should show 20130923
<anders3408> if usb cable is connected and powerd blanks the screen the backlight is still on, but if usb is not connected  and powerd blanks display , backlight is off and only turns on when reciving a sms
<anders3408> even if brigthness value says 255
<tedg> jono, You probably want to chat with larsu there.
<jono> larsu, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229381 ?
<jono> thanks tedg
<sforshee> anders3408: seems like there's something funny in the driver. It's probably related to suspend if I had to guess.
<cwayne> mterry, so after another reboot now it's not working again
<cwayne> nope jk
<larsu> tedg, jono: still waiting on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages/+merge/181552
<cwayne> it's just wicked slow
<mterry> cwayne, and just for sanity, your /etc/fstab has a bunch of bindmounts, notably the /home one?
<mterry> cwayne, curious
<anders3408> sforshee:  hmm sounds like it :)
<jono> thanks larsu
<mterry> cwayne, ok, good!  That's the slowdown that was reported before
<anders3408> sforshee:  now i just need to figurer out why powerd needs to be restarted to get pwrkey to work and the brigthness value issue to :)
<jono> man, I just had a fright, I have my old android phone on my desk, I picked it up thinking it was my Ubuntu phone, it seemed dead, plugged it in and it booted android
<mterry> cwayne, does ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log complain about /run/user permission denied problems?
<jono> pants wetted
<sforshee> anders3408: http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/powerd_0.13+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu2_armhf.deb
<jono> thankfully, wrong phone :-)
<sforshee> anders3408: but you may also need a config.xml file for your device in /usr/share/powerd/device_configs
<milko20_> c'è qualcuno On?
<larsu> jono: I'm closing your bug, we're tracking the unity8 issue in bug #1215644
<ubot5> bug 1215644 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Messaging menu does not change icon when a new message appears" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215644
<cwayne> mterry, yea
<jono> larsu, np, thanks
<milko20_> ma una guida in italiano per installare ubuntu su tab (dicra) c'è?
<mterry> cwayne, ok, fascinating.  good.  now you're seeing the same stuff the daily QA runs did
<sforshee> anders3408: the config file is usually found at device/<vendor>/<device>/overlay/frameworks/base/core/res/res/values/config.xml in the android source tree
<mterry> cwayne, does /run/user/32011 exist?  what are the permissions on it and /run/user?
<sforshee> anders3408: you need to copy it to /usr/share/powerd/device_config/config-<device>.xml
<mterry> cwayne, here, let's bring this private to avoid spamming
<jono> sforshee, are you finding an unusual powerd issue where the screen won't turn back on?
<sforshee> jono: there's one issue I know of on mako if you tap the power button quickly. It's some lower-level problem on that device.
<sforshee> jono: I reported it at bug #1208433
<ubot5> bug 1208433 in powerd "mako: powerd hangs after rapid screen on/off" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208433
<sforshee> though in reality it probably shouldn't be a bug against powerd, just not sure what really is the problem
<anders3408> sforshee:  i have a config.xml in that folder :)
<mterry> cwayne, ugh, even here I'm having connection problems
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu Touch be avalible for all Android phones? what version will I need for installation? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349216
<jono> larsu, also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229387 in Messaging Menu "SMSs not appearing in msg menu" [Undecided,New]
<anders3408> sforshee:  that package do work :D
<anders3408> thanks :D
<Saviq> jono, can you do:
<Saviq> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<dobey> Saviq: is there any way for a scope to force the dash ui to update?
<jono> Saviq, done
<Saviq> dobey, it can invalidate its results, at which point the dash will refresh
<jono> Saviq, now what do I need to do?
<dobey> Saviq: ah, how do i do that?
<Saviq> jono, adb shell sudo -u phablet -i initctl restart unity8
<jono> Saviq, ch ch ch check it out...icons!
<jono> Saviq, although it loaded the stock icons, not just the ones I configured on the launcher
<Saviq> jono, yes, I'm afraid this re-set your launcher, should've warned you...
<jono> Saviq, no biggiue
<jono> thanks, man
<Saviq> jono, let me incomplete the bug with the info, in case it happens again
<zzarr> hello hashcode, is it possible to install ubuntu for android?
<dobey> Saviq: in a Unity.SearchScopeBase-derived class?
<Saviq> dobey, not sure, I'm afraid
<Hashcode> zzarr: i imagine yes, but depends on your device :P
<zzarr> I have a motorola droid 4
<Hashcode> Ah in that case no.  Not yet.
<Hashcode> Er wait
<Hashcode> Are you asking about setting up ubuntu on Android? or running Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> heh, fun
<lool> tedg: bah the music-app doesn't work at all here
<Hashcode> ogra_ no CDMA support yet right?
<ogra_> installing a click package a second time makes the progress bar count to 200%
<anders3408> ogra_:  confirmed that lxc-container doesnt mount /system/ partitions correctly :)
<lool> tedg: with URLs
<zzarr> ubuntu on android (when docked)
<anders3408> on 2nd bootup :)
<ogra_> Hashcode,  nope
<tedg> lool, Make sure you don't have the overrides in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<anders3408> ogra_:  as /proc/406/root/system is empty
<Hashcode> zzarr: yes, that's possible.  There is an installer on the Play Store
<lool> tedg: I do have overrides there, why is that?
<lool> ubuntu-touch-session eh
<lool> WTF
<ogra_> anders3408, where does the 406 come from ?
<popey> zzarr: we haven't released ubuntu for android
<zzarr> what is it called?
<anders3408> lxc-start 1379967492.452 ERROR    lxc_conf - No such file or directory - stat(/proc/406/root/dev/lxc/tty2)
<anders3408> same line is comming on first bootup with no issues
<anders3408>       lxc-start 1379962472.606 ERROR    lxc_conf - No such file or directory - stat(/proc/401/root/dev/lxc/tty4)
<ogra_> anders3408, use lxc0info to get the right pid
<ogra_> lxc-info
<Hashcode> popey: I don't think he's referring to the actual product
<lool> tedg: why is this in the touch-session package?!
<zzarr> popey, I know, but is it possible to do it manually
<anders3408> ogra_:  confirmed it the same pid :9
<Hashcode> zzarr: what sort of ubuntu interface were you looking for?
<ogra_> and it tells you it is running ?
<anders3408> yes it does ogra_
<ogra_> and do you see android processes in yout processlist ?
<anders3408> but if i cd to proc/406/root/system/ that folder is empty
<Volsus> where can I learn more about acquiring enough understanding to assist with the development on the Nexus 7?
<anders3408> ogra from top i dont see any android progrecess
<zzarr> one that works like webtop
<Hashcode> zzarr: ah, no that's not out
<Saviq> jono, btw - you should know, or at least will point me at someone who does - what do I do for our team to get notified about new bugs to unity8 and ubuntu/unity8?
<Hashcode> popey: you were right :p
<anders3408> ogra_:  same thing with ps aux
<Saviq> jono, I've subscribed ~unity-ui-team to ubuntu/unity8, but we still seem to get no updates
<lool> tedg: ok, without the overrides the app start, but doesn't play: phablet   2171 35.0  3.6 282792 70072 ?        Ssl  20:26   0:04      \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file=/home/phablet/Music/11 Novembre 1918-58'50''.mp3 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<ogra_> anders3408, well, then the container didnt start at all ... probably there is something in /var/log/lxc/
<lool> the args look correct though
<lool> ^@--file=/home/phablet/Music/11 Novembre 1918-58'50''.mp3^@-
 * lool scratches head
<jono> Saviq, subscribing to the project should give you bugmail
<tedg> lool, Yeah, I was only checking the args, it wasn't playing for me either.
<anders3408> ogra_:  in that folder i have android.log that only points out       lxc-start 1379967492.452 ERROR    lxc_conf - No such file or directory - stat(/proc/406/root/dev/lxc/tty2)
<anders3408>  which it also did on first bootup
<jono> maybe jfunk can help you get set up Saviq
<lool> tedg: ah
<Saviq> jono, do we need a mailing list for the team, or should that go straight to the members?
<lool> tedg: also, I'm getting multiple instances
<jono> Saviq, should go to the members who subscribe to bugmail
<zzarr> every time I dock my phone and it switches to webtop all android apps are restarted, can I prevent that?
<tedg> lool, I don't think the version with the single instance flag is in the image yet.
<lool> ah right, it's not click
<lool> indeed not
<ogra_> anders3408, how about /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log
<ogra_> also check dmesg for weird stuff
<jfunk> Saviq, I curate a list of new avengers defects that are mostly untriaged for the unity8 project (among other projects) would you like me to email them to you?
<anders3408> ogra_:  doesnt exsist
<anders3408> dmesg is all fucked up
<Saviq> jfunk, I'm just worried /me is not looking at new bugmail
<Saviq> jfunk, for unity8 or ubuntu/unity8 - 'cause it doesn't come to me for some reason
<jfunk> Saviq, that's something else, don't know how to help you there
<Saviq> jfunk, k thanks, we'll chase it up tomorrow
<anders3408> ogra_:  what in the world did happend around line 629 ? :O
<ogra_> ?
<anders3408> ogra_:  EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p20): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 28490
<anders3408> EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p20): 18 orphan inodes deleted
<anders3408> EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p20): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<ogra_> it fscks the filesystem it seems
<ogra_> during mount
<ogra_> which looks fine
<zzarr> hashcode do you know how the webtop environment works?
<anders3408> but what about : mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) ?
<Hashcode> zzarr: on 4.1 for the Motorola's webtop is just a different launcher for the HDMI screen
<Hashcode> It's still the same OS running under it
<zzarr> okey, so what I need/want is a launcher that handles both the phonemode and webtop mode without restarting the apps
<zzarr> I'll be back later, I must go now
<anders3408> ogra_:  if i do : lxc-kill --name android and then lxc-start --name android i get this :
<anders3408> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6147300/
<ogra_> anders3408, so something keeps the socket open apparently
<anders3408> ogra_:  not sure but is this usfeull : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6147332/
<anders3408> ogra_:  let me reflash and bootup , then check the same mounts point :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i really dont see anything unusual ..
<cyphermox> asac: OK to run indicators for a desktop-side bugfix, I'll make sure only indicator-bluetooth which is what I'm interested in lands ?
<asac> cyphermox: is indicator-bluetooth on touch images?
<daker> mhall119: anyidea why i am getting this : "module "Ubuntu.Components.Pickers" is not installed"
<daker> mhall119: i am running saucy, the gallery has "Picker" section but it seems it's not installed :(
<cyphermox> asac: trying to figure it out
<cyphermox> asac: not really something in use at all if it's on the image though, it doesn't currently do anything
<kgunn> ricmm: any chance of trying a CM10.2 ?
<asac> cyphermox: it could though crash the world still :)
<asac> we have seen those before
<asac> hehe
<cyphermox> asac: there is little risk, but some risk yes
<cyphermox> asac: when is there ever no risk though ?
<cyphermox> asac: we do have a bluetooth indicator, but it doesn't do anything atm on touch
<ricmm> kgunn: usually the delta is quite huge, we could try it but it wont work, not before release at least
<asac> cyphermox: after testing :) ... install on phone, run unity8 autopilot and one or two key apps after installing your stuff and then you are ready.
<ricmm> kgunn: we can explore it further with rsalveti tomorrow as hes the CM migration guy
<kgunn> ricmm: at least it would prove it to us...
<ricmm> kgunn: what happened with our ideas from friday?
<cyphermox> asac: ack
<asac> cyphermox: is th change staged in trunk?
<kgunn> thank you ricmm
<cyphermox> asac: yeah, it's in trunk
<ricmm> kgunn: I believe we agreed on proving via the 2-layer hack
<asac> cyphermox: so you could take the whole indicators stack even after testing all these together
<cyphermox> mkay. we'll see
<asac> cyphermox: and if you are eager you could also do the app stack after testing all the apps that are under publication :)
<asac> you could do those in one run :)
<asac> if you do, add a landing plan entry at the end
<asac> and ensure you update it until its really in the archive :)
<cyphermox> possibly. perhaps I'll first get it all built in the PPA to help with testing this stuff
<asac> cyphermox: its all built from what i see
<asac> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results thats what built and staged
<asac> cyphermox: talking about pushing apps and indicators like: paste.ubuntu.com/6147374/
<cyphermox> awesome
<mhall119> daker: what version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit do you have?
<cyphermox> asac:  how come you are the one to show me this URL ? :)
<asac> cyphermox: meaning: install all from daily-build against latest image, run all autopilots needed against it (all apps that are under consideration + unity8)
<asac> cyphermox: its a new investion. fresh on the stand :-P
<cyphermox> yeah, I know the drill :)
<asac> invention
<kgunn> ricmm: kdub tried it (sorta) but it didn't resolve the flicker
<cyphermox> rockin'
<daker> mhall119: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme:i386/saucy 0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1 uptodate
<asac> cyphermox: so yeah bookmark the url: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results :)
<kdub> kgunn,  tried what?
<ricmm> kgunn: what do you mean sorta?
<asac> cyphermox: and feel free to land given the above approach all the low hanging fruit stacks :)
<ricmm> kdub:
<lool> stgraber: Heya!  I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1229409 and Steve L agreed that it would match your expertise really well, hope you could take a look  :-)
<asac> hehe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229409 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Should unmount real filesystems once all loop-mounted filesystems are unmounted" [Undecided,New]
<asac> cyphermox: just add landing plan entry and go
<cyphermox> ack
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, that looks up to date, but I don't know when the pickers were added
<cyphermox> It'll wait until later tonight though, I'm just about to pause for dinner/classes and get back online later
<asac> cyphermox: ok... if indicators and apps really pass testing, thats awesome
<asac> cyphermox: oh after testing check /var/crash
<cyphermox> yup
<asac> we had a unity8 crasher slip through because the tests didnt fail
<kgunn> kdub: the relevant bits ported that would be exercised as i understand it
<anders3408> ogra_:  here is from the working one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6147336/
<asac> cyphermox: we expect two crasherse for unity8 ... so thats not a regression
<asac> everything else is
<daker> mhall119: on that version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<asac> cyphermox: those are home_scope... and unity8 itself
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> ttyl
<daker> mhall119: [ Zsombor Egri ]  * Picker component, a tumbler style value selector.
<anders3408> ogra_:  this missing / /system ro,relatime shared:17 - ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p19 ro,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered
<kdub> kgunn, ricmm i tried the 2 layer thing, (which had some kernel panic problems)
<kgunn> kdub ricmm : which lead to no correction
<lool> mhall119: hey, is latest music-app from PPA working for you?
<cyphermox> asac: thanks
<anders3408> so it does mount it all, just not /system
<kdub> kgunn, wait, what led to no corruption :)
<lool> mhall119: the one I got in the latest proposed image seems busted, wont find any file and doens't play when you pass --file=xyz
<anders3408> perhaps the issue exsist in some .sh scripts that normally remounts /system in android +
<anders3408> ?
<kgunn> kdub: read it again
<mhall119> lool: the latest might be trying to use the Grilo plugin I added to the landing spreadsheet
<kdub> kgunn, sorry... dunno why i misread
<mhall119> popey: ^^ can you confirm
<mhall119> lool: I'm currently running stable releases though
<lool> mhall119: so I'm not sure we want grilo as part of our SDK runtime
<mhall119> lool: it's the API the media scanner uses, and the media scanner is part of our platform offering
<mhall119> jhodapp: ^^
<mhall119> right?
<lool> mhall119: but I think we will want music-app to move to ubuntu archive anyway with a click shim wrapping it, or as an unconfined click under a different namespace -- but that's more risky
<mhall119> lool: regardless of what we do for music-app, we need the QML plugin to expose that part of our platform service
<lool> I'm not sure
<jhodapp> mhall119, yes
<anders3408> which in the demsg is this line : EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p19): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro ogra_
<lool> mhall119: I thought apps would be exposing content over content-hub
<lool> mediascanner for me is to pick up files in known locations and expose to scopes
<popey> mhall119: confirm what exactly?
<mhall119> jhodapp: can you comment on media scanner vs. content hub?
<lool> but perhaps it's also meant to be available to apps
<anders3408> i should so much soon add apparmor to the kernel :)
<mhall119> popey: that the music-app is now using the media scanner and grilo api
<jhodapp> mhall119, I don't know anything about content-hub, so I guess I can't comment
<mhall119> jhodapp: is the media scanner and grilo API supposed to be something exposed to all apps?
<mhall119> jdstrand: may as well get you into this conversation too
<jhodapp> mhall119, well it was designed for Ubuntu TV, and that was the intention for that project...but it doesn't have to be the API for Touch
<lool> jdstrand: ^ do we have apparmor for mediscanner
<lool> mhall119: ah  :-)
<popey> mhall119: the code on my device seems to be
<mhall119> lool: looks like music-app switch to the grilo API in rev 118
<jhodapp> mhall119, grilo does make things convenient
<Ganster41> Wow, I running UI on my device!)
<asac> bfiller: calendar plugin for EDS
<Ganster41> But adb still not work O_o
<asac> bfiller: any update to that one (waiting for code right now)
<asac> ChickenCutlass: so ask 34 and 35
<bfiller> asac: let me check, renato_ have updates been merged for calendar plugin for eds?
<asac> those are the two you want to shoot for later this week? all in one shot?
<asac> renato_: ^
<asac> (not my last line... bfiller's ) :)
<jhodapp> mhall119, so what's the issue, we don't want to ship grilo?
<asac> ChickenCutlass: i think row 41 is also on that topic
<ChickenCutlass> asac, yes that code is also done
<asac> ChickenCutlass: can you update all three entries ? just a new commment on the right each with your nick in front
<asac> thanks
<ChickenCutlass> ack
<bfiller> asac: what line in ask is the eds stuff?
<asac> cyphermox: when to get your network-manager landing btw?
<asac> bfiller: 23 :)
<cyphermox> asac: as soon as I get the go from sergiusens and awe_ for the patch review
<jdstrand> lool: regarding mediascanner-- no, I don't even know what that is
<awe_> cyphermox, almost done...
<asac> cyphermox: feels stuck for a while at that stage?
<asac> awe_: ?
<asac> ok
<lool> jdstrand: ok
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I'm sort of stacked right now
<lool> mhall119: I've pinged pmcgowan on this too
<pmcgowan> lool, mhall119 not sure we want that exposed to apps
<bfiller> asac: looks like that was already released, can mark it green
<pmcgowan> lool, expect its used when content enters the system but would need to discuss more
<renato_> bfiller, yes
<renato_> bfiller, and contact service too
<renato_> bfiller, but both was merged already, just waiting the release
<renato_> asac, ^
<bfiller> renato_: eds plugin was released
<mhall119> pmcgowan: well music-app needs it, so we need to provide the plugin with the music app
<bfiller> renato_: look at rev 14 of trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk
<mhall119> either packaged with the music app, or pre-installed on the platform
<lool> mhall119: music-app is a bit special
<lool> mhall119: we can't confine it due to this and for other reasons
<mhall119> if we have apparmor mediation on the grilo interface already, I say we should just include it
<renato_> bfiller, ok then EDS is fine
<bfiller> renato_: but yes address-book-service needs a release, I've marked it so
<mhall119> lool: music-app isn't confined?
<asac> bfiller: ok update the ask and comment which trunks have the code that you need to land for this (from CI)
<asac> thanks
<pmcgowan> lool, although the music app needs access to the resulting metadata
<mhall119> lool: pmcgowan: as far as I know, the Grilo API is already in platform
<mhall119> it's just the QML plugin that isn't
<pmcgowan> mhall119, if music app needs access music service should provide it?
<mhall119> so *currently* any C++ app can use it
<bfiller> asac: done, it's just line 80 we need
<sergiusens> mhall119, it's pulled in by the music-app deb
<pmcgowan> mhall119, seems we need a discussion on where the api lives
<mhall119> sergiusens: doesn't the music scope use it?
<mhall119> or does the music scope use the media scanner's own API?
<sergiusens> mhall119, can't comment on that
<cyphermox> sergiusens: all fine, awe_ was supposed to give me a quick review as well
<asac> bfiller: ok
<Saviq> sergiusens, btw, how does the $HOME backup work, is it copied over from the device or something? or is it a separate partition that's just not touched?
<sergiusens> Saviq, out of band copied
<jono> bfiller, pmcgowan, looks like my messaging bug isn't related to the history - see the bug
<jono> I just tested again and my bug is persistent across reboots
<asac> jdstrand: did you do the landing for ask 65?
<asac> jdstrand: is that in build 60?
<asac> i assume
<bfiller> jono: I think your db is corrupt like pmcgowan's
<jono> bfiller, hmmm
<jono> can I rebuild the DB?
<jono> I guess we need to figure out what is corrupting it
<bfiller> jono: boiko is looking into providing a way to do that
<jono> cool
<jono> also, just filed a gallery bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1229430
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229430 in gallery-app "Share button doesn't show options" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> jono: temp fix is to move your db out of the way and a new one will get created, but you'll loose all your message history
<bfiller> but should allow you to start getting messages from everyone again
<boiko> bfiller: jono: there is an MR to fix the db without having to remove it, as soon as it get some debs produced would you mind testing it?
<jono> bfiller, I will wait to see what you guys recommend
<jono> boiko, of course :-)
<jono> boiko, although I am testing the phone as part of avengers, and thus using the stable images, I would prefer to test without having to compromise using the image others are using, if possible
<lool> mhall119: C/C++ apps would be confined by apparmor not to access mediascanner either
<lool> mhall119: it's not a question of having the QML bindings
<sergiusens> jono, http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/syncing-contacts-from-google-on-latest-touch-images.html
<boiko> jono: well, this will be in the images at some point, I just wanted to confirm it fixes the problem you were having
<jono> sergiusens, nice! :-)
<jono> boiko, sure
<lool> mhall119: we should approve additions of the grilo QML bindings into the image because music-app uses it and will keep using it unconfined anyway
<pmcgowan> jono, that was in m comment, need to delete the file
<bfiller> jono: bug triaged
<jono> I will keep my db and test when it hits the image
<lool> mhall119: but these shouldn't be part of official API
<lool> or runtime
<jono> thanks bfiller
<boiko> jono: maybe you can make a backup copy of the sms database, run the tests, restore the original file and reflash with whatever image you are using to continue testing
<jono> boiko, sounds good
<daker> mhall119: i just reinstalled the package, same thing Picker module missing :(
<daker> mhall119: i am running the latest version which supposed to have the picker
<awe_> cyphermox, just sent you review comments
<jdstrand> I just now used system-image-cli and apport is reported all kinds of errors after reboot
<jdstrand> s/reported/is generating error reports/
<jdstrand> I think there is something wrong with this image
<jdstrand> 'dpkg -l' gives:
<jdstrand> dpkg-query: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<jdstrand> asac, lool: ^
<jdstrand> this is mako
<lool> jdstrand: that is what I mentioned earlier
<lool> jdstrand: I suspect it's a quick reboot after applying it
<lool> jdstrand: did you get this upon upgrade
<lool> jdstrand: Can you please report this against system-image with details of what you were upgrading from / to, whether it was writable_image or whether you had remounted it rw in the past
<jdstrand> lool: sorry I didn't see backscroll. I did 'system-image-cli -vv' from adb shell, it rebooted, here I am
<lool> jdstrand: not backscroll, I mentioned this in our call earlier today
<lool> that I got this error once
<jdstrand> ah that
<jono> who is taking care of audio on the phone?
<jdstrand> I'm not sure what I upgraded from. I don't use writable_image, but I had remounted it rw at one point
<jono> I just got a really weird bug - rebooted the phone while on a call (as it would not hang up) and now no audio plays on the phone at all
<jono> pmcgowan, any idea who I speak to to resolve this sound issue?
<jono> literally no audio from the phone now
<jono> including calls
<pmcgowan> jono, diwic, he is offline now
<jono> damn
<pmcgowan> jono, aboher reboot would clear it?
<jono> pmcgowan, reboots don't fix it
<pmcgowan> hmmm
<pmcgowan> jono, so either volume got muted or hw is off
<jono> pmcgowan, vol is up
<jono> not sure about the hardware
<jono> is there a way I can check to see if the hardware is up?
<pmcgowan> I suspect but dont know, sergiusens you know?
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, might
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, not sure about the audio.
<jono> this is odd
<jono> the phone got into this state because I dialed my voicemail and couldn't hang up the call
<jono> so rebooted
<jono> ok, will file a bug
<jono> pmcgowan, where should I file this bug?
<jono> ubuntu-touch-preview I assume
<pmcgowan> jono, not there anymore
<pmcgowan> jono, thinking
<ChickenCutlass> jono, can you reflash your phone -- just to see if it is something persistent on the filesystem
<jono> ChickenCutlass, will do, will this destroy my user data?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, it should back it up.
<jono> ChickenCutlass, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --wipe ?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, not --wipe
<jono> ok
<jono> doing it now, thanks
<pmcgowan> jono, you are too good at this dogfooding thing
<cwayne> jdstrand, ping
<jono> pmcgowan, lol
<pmcgowan> s/too/no/
<jono> pmcgowan, haha
<jono> fair. :-)
<mhall119> daker: do you have Pickers in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ ?
<daker> mhall119: no
<daker> mhall119: remove the package, then watched that folder then installed the package but nothing there
<daker> removed*
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, maybe it wasn't actually in that version?
<lool> mhall119: can you just add a depend from music-app on the qml bindings you need?
<mhall119> jono: http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/search/?query=model
<mhall119> lool: sure
<lool> mhall119: grilo thing
<jono> mhall119, NICE!
<daker> mhall119: see here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<jono> mhall119, does that search across all APIs?
<jono> e.g. Qt.Quick and Ubuntu.*
<mhall119> jono: yes, it's confined to topic (qml) and version (sdk-1.0), but otherwise will search everything in there
<jono> mhall119, holy balls, that is awesome :-)
<mhall119> well let's not get carried away, it's just search
<mhall119> but it sure is handy :)
<jono> mhall119, it is very cool when hacking
<lool> mhall119: if you had a sec to review https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/unquote-desktop-file/+merge/187115 too  :-)
<zzarr> hashcode, is it hard to manipulate a launcher?
<mhall119> lool: the dependency is already there
<lool> mhall119: searching API docs >> pretty cool, thanks for that  :-)
<lool> mhall119: good, BTW I actually had seen it was already in the image and it didn't fix music-app for me
<lool> but I hadn't checked whether it was already a dependency
<lool> mhall119: (the merge proposal is for something else)
<lool>   upstart-app-launch now correctly handles %f (but will cope with "%f" too ;-).
<lool> ups
<mhall119> ok, so something else wrong with the music-app
<mhall119> lool: can you file a bug report?
<lool> yup
<mhall119> thanks
<lool> hmm there are pending changes in bzr
<lool> should try these first I guess
<olli> mhall119, jono https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229448 this is the music-app powerd bug I mentioned earlier
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229448 in Ubuntu Music App "music app needs to register with powerd for display to blank " [Undecided,New]
<olli> would be great if we could get this resolved by EOW
<jono> thanks olli
<olli> Chicken offered help regarding the API
<jono> mhall119, ^^
<jono> can you take care of this with the music app devs for olli?
<mhall119> olli: offered help to who? one of the music-app developers?
<olli> mhall119, offered me to help the app author
<jono> damn, ChickenCutless was wrong, running phablet-flash destroyed my data
<jono> which means I can't test the messaging bug boiko
<jono> sorry
<mhall119> ok, I'll try and get more info from him tomorrow
<olli> mhall119, thx
<boiko> jono: no problems
 * mhall119 hopes it doesn't require C++ to do this
<boiko> jono: there are very good chances it was the same bug pmcgowan hit, and if that's the case, it is already fixed :)
<jono> boiko, cool, I will ask my wife to text now my db is recreated and see if I get it
<lool> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229453 is the music-app bug confirmed with latest bzr / PPA version
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229453 in Ubuntu Music App "Doesn't lists / open any files anymore" [Undecided,New]
<lool> looks like some broken init, some db not created
<jono> boiko, I see my wife's texts now, so I think that fixed it
<jono> :-)
<boiko> jono: great! :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey
<foxsdaddy67> hello
<lool> stgraber: just saw your reply; FYI, jdstrand had a similar corruption applying an update
<lool> stgraber: I dont know what's causing this, would you know that we're actually unmounting the real FS properly?  the one containing the loopmounted FSEs
<cwayne> jdstrand, hey, i noticed an issue with click packages + apparmor on our customized images
<cwayne> specifically, we have QML themes that live in /custom/usr/share/themes, and the click packages are looking for those and getting denied
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<cwayne> jdstrand, sure thing
<jdstrand> thanks, I'll update the policy
<cwayne> jdstrand, any specific details that would be helpful? or pretty much just what i already said
<jdstrand> cwayne: what you said is fine. it would be nice to see the denial in kern.log. is this blocking anything or can I do the upload tomorrow?
<jdstrand> cwayne: I have to go this second, but will check back in a bit
<AskUbuntu> Will UBUNTU work with RAZR i (motorola XT890) ? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349280
<cwayne> jdstrand, no worries, tomorrow is more than fine :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-24
<kdub> racarr, if you're still around...
<kdub> unity8 keeps hidden clients in a z order beneath the shell surface, right?
<jdstrand> cwayne: cool, thanks-- I need to get it through the gatekeepers anyway :)
<cwayne> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1229471
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229471 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "click apps need read access to /custom/usr/share/themes" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> jdstrand, be sure to let me know if you need anything for that bug :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: yep, thanks!
<varsismaname> hello
<varsismaname> i want install ubuntu touch on my device
<varsismaname> but unfortunatelly the usb not working propertly
<varsismaname> theres a way to install it without usb?
<wilee-nilee> varsismaname, you set the development in android?
<varsismaname> i think i rooted
<varsismaname> when the port was good
<varsismaname> how can i check?
<wilee-nilee> developer usb debugging
<varsismaname> yes i have that
<wilee-nilee> varsismaname, How are you trying to load touch, you realize it is a development right?
<varsismaname> yes
<varsismaname> but it is possible to test it
<varsismaname> as far as i know
<varsismaname> so i want to test it
<wilee-nilee> yes have you read the links in the header on installing?
<wilee-nilee> it will wipe the device
<varsismaname> it is fine
<varsismaname> if it wipes
<varsismaname> the device
<varsismaname> since i have all the data
<wilee-nilee> have you read the links in the header on installing?
<varsismaname> yes
<varsismaname> only via usb can be installed right?
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure to be honest, usb port or a flash?
<varsismaname> ok thanks wilee
<varsismaname> usb
<varsismaname> if is only via usb i will not be able to do it
<varsismaname> since is failing
<wilee-nilee> I think some have used the rom manager not sure
<varsismaname> the electrecity pins are working but the data ports are not
<varsismaname> ok i will check if i can do it using the rom manager
<wilee-nilee> varsismaname, You have a ubuntu setup?
<varsismaname> thanks again
<varsismaname> what do you mean
<varsismaname> ?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is a operating system it is part of this whole thing.
<varsismaname> yes
<varsismaname> i have the images
<wilee-nilee> varsismaname, If you have a ubuntu install you just use the phaboet ppa and the instructions.
<wilee-nilee> phablet*
<varsismaname> ok great info
<varsismaname> thanks
<wilee-nilee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<wilee-nilee> no problem good luck
<varsismaname> phablet ppa with the rom manager ?
<varsismaname> sorry
<varsismaname> i got lost
<varsismaname> dont worry let me read it again. thanks
<stgraber> lool: my assumption was that whatever deals with fs in our shutdown sequence (a sysvinit script?) would go through the mount table and unmount them all sequentially (based on the stacking order), which would mean unmounting all of the android mounts, all the bind mounts and then /userdata which should get you a clean shutdown
<drachensun> ogra_: You are the man, mir came right up that way.  I've got this thing running
<drachensun> I just have to figure out why sensorservice doesn't want to start by itself
<drachensun> but I noticed when mir was installing all those updates and whatever
<drachensun> that sensorservice got fixed somewhere among all that
<drachensun> so I just have to bring that fix in I guess
<zsombi> mardy: ping
<mardy> zsombi: pong
<mardy> zsombi: please tell me you have good news :-)
<zsombi> mardy yes I do :)
<mardy> \o/
<zsombi> mardy but you have to work on your MR a bit as there were some changes made you need to check!
<zsombi> mardy for instance there was a new listener added that you also need to update
<zsombi> mardy so just merge with trunk, update and let me know when you're ready
<mardy> zsombi: ah, I now see, that there is some crash in the tests
<mardy> zsombi: OK, will do
<mardy> zsombi: thanks for the heads up!
<zsombi> mardy: np, good that the 12 days nightmare is over
<OrokuSaki> I am an idiot
<OrokuSaki> a) typo in udev rules... kgs1-2d1 oops.. kgsl-2d1
<OrokuSaki> b) building my system image incorrectl, resulting in.. not all dependencies being built
<OrokuSaki> Resolving stupidity
<OrokuSaki> noob.. that is my excuse... and.. skipping a step in the porting guide =)
<mardy> zsombi: I get one failure because one test with "expectFailure" is passing: XPASS  : qmltestrunner::i18nAPI::test_0_dtr() QCOMPARE(, ) returned TRUE unexpectedly. Loc: [/media/mardy/Data/src/bzr/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1221707/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_plugin_i18n.qml(55)]
<mardy> zsombi: but I don't think that's due to my changes
<zsombi> mardy: that happens because you have some package that got installed, and the localization domains have sthing to do with that. Just comment out that line in the test and run them again. It's npot because of your change
<mardy> zsombi: oh, right
 * zsombi brb
<mardy> zsombi: now it seems to be fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1221707/+merge/184513
<zsombi> mardy: yipeeeeeee, happroved ;)
<OrokuSaki> Anyone... I have an Android.mk that says include $(all-subdir-makefiles) in my device folder, but for some reason, not all the subfolders are getting compiled
<OrokuSaki> none of them are
<OrokuSaki> So I have been taking the missing libs or binaries from.. android.. which is stupid I know
<OrokuSaki> android as in.. the cm10.1 for my device type android.. instead of getting ubuntu touch to compile them...
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ogra_, it seems you ran into a similar issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1229566 - could you resolve it in the end?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229566 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Requested file structure differs from SIM: 6fb7" [Undecided,New]
<lool> stgraber: would you think you could confirm that it is indeed the case?
<lool> stgraber: I don't really know how to prevent this, I'm not the only one who has seen fs corruption like this one (Jamie got it after applying a system-image update for instance), and I'm worried it affects user data
<lool> stgraber: if it's not an unmount thing, I guess we have to introduce some settle delay on shutdown
<dholbach> are awe and cyphermox our ofono experts?
<lool> dholbach: yeah
<lool> dholbach: other people can help there too, there's gustavo, ricardo S etc. IIRC
<lool> Tony would dispatch
<lool> dholbach: would you know what's the best way is to escalate a music-app bug?
<lool> dholbach: music-app isn't working anymore in latest pending images since a couple of days
<dholbach> ah, perfect, I need to find nick names then :-) I ran into bug 1229566 and can't really use the phone
<ubot5> bug 1229566 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Requested file structure differs from SIM: 6fb7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229566
<lool> dholbach: Tony would be best here I think
<dholbach> lool, dpm and popey are in touch with the guys (danielholm, vthompson, ahayzen)
<popey> hey
<popey> music app works here, what did you break lool ? ☻
<lool> popey: hmm it doesn't for me
<lool> popey: is this with proposed image?
<popey> well you said proposed for a couple of days
<popey> 60 is 20130923, which is yesterday's image
<lool> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1229153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229153 in Ubuntu Music App "Multiple db access errors" [High,In progress]
<popey> which is our current published image, and it works
<lool> popey: I think it works for you because you updated with an existing music db
<lool> but now I see my bug got duped, I also see it's been worked on, just not done
<popey> gotcha
<lool> popey: if there's anything we can do to fix this in today's image, that would be awesome
<lool> popey: cause we'd have a first iteration of end-to-end music playback
<popey> well if someone wants to fix that bug we can test and get it merged to trunk
<lool> like pressing music files from music scope would work and stuff  :-)
<popey> I'll speak to Victor
<dpm> as far as I can see, the fix has been submitted, but the merge proposal needs reviewing by someone else
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187123
<popey> ah so it is
<dpm> lool, also, last I heard the music-hub is not ready yet
 * popey tests it
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/music-hub/+spec/music-hub
<dpm> so it might be worth taking this into account for the testing
<lool> (fix makes complete sense to me and is consistent with the error and the small code reading I did)
<popey> hmm
<popey> I can't launch the music app using the aa-exec-click line in the .desktop file
<popey> nothing appears on the phone screen
<popey> and get a white screen on launching app from dash
 * popey reflashes phone
<ogra_> dholbach, it never caused actual issues for me, does that SIM have a PIN ? did you unlock it on the cmdline if thats the case ?
<dholbach> ogra_, it does - and I don't know how to unlock it
<dholbach> ogra_, do we plan to offer a UI element to unlock the SIM?
<ogra_> there is a script in /usr/share/ofono/scripts (or was it /usr/lib ?)
<lool> popey: if you apt-get updated, this might be normal due to inflight changes to the launch stuff
<lool> normal as in it should not have gotten to you but it did  :-)
<dholbach> ogra_, ah, found it - do you know which runes I have to put in there?
<dholbach> it wants a path
<ogra_> dholbach, iirc that was "enter-pin pin1234" (replace with your own indeed) ... we plan to have a UI for this indeed, but i doubt it will be in 1.0 (13.10)
<lool> dholbach: we do plan to have UI for it, albeit I am short of telling you who's providing that
 * ogra_ guesses the same person that did the lock screen
<ogra_> it kind of falls into the same space
<dholbach> woohoo
<monkey> I installed ubuntu-touch on a "nexus 7 3g" w/ phablet-flash, but it doesn't boot (I just get the bootloader w/ the "Google" splash).  Any tips on how to debug ?
<dholbach> ogra_, works
<ogra_> :D
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: good morning. yesterday i addressed the remaining issues on the qml bindings merge request, it would be nice if when you have time you could have a look
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: just looking at it now, I've just run your branch through the code formatter
<pete-woods> and pushed the changes
<dholbach> ogra_, do you think I should close the bug again? seems to have been a red herring
<AskUbuntu> i got stuck at 'waiting for device' while installing ubuntu on galaxy nexus | http://askubuntu.com/q/349392
<ogra_> dholbach, yeah, i think so
<lool> dpm: thanks for landing the small .desktop fix in music-app
<dpm> np ;)
<ogra_> mmm, rad.io is nice
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187123 approved, can you top approve?
<gema> seb128: I have been doing some exploratory testing on ubuntu-system-settings and I need to talk to someone about triaging some bugs, who would be the right person for that?
<seb128> gema, you can talk to me
<seb128> "triaging some bugs"?
<gema> seb128: http://goo.gl/p7iSP2
<lool> does someone know the rune for running CMake tests with dh?
<gema> seb128: I need to get those bugs into the development pipeline somehow
<gema> seb128: whether you want to fix them or postpone them or ditch them
<gema> seb128: but they need to be dealt with
<gema> seb128: I am likely going to keep adding to that list
<seb128> gema, sure, most of those are known issues, some are fixed in trunk ... could you run trunk?
<seb128> since asac made sure things stop landing, the archive version became a lot less useful for testing
<gema> seb128: I could, but I rather verify whenever it lands on the image, could you mark them as dup of whichever bug fixes the issue?
<seb128> gema, it's not a bug, but things are fixed in trunk
<gema> seb128: I think I will be syncing with you with issues daily before raising bugs
<gema> seb128: ok
<gema> seb128: isn't there a state for those?
<seb128> seems like a waste of time/suboptimal way to work
<gema> seb128: obsolete or something?
<lool> well the rune is dh_auto_test, duh
<lool> why doesn't that work
<lool> ah I know
<gema> seb128: agreed, but we've been asked to do exploratory testing on the images
<gema> seb128: I will pass on your concern to our management
<popey> gema: it's pretty straightforward to build and run from trunk directly on the device
<seb128> gema, thanks
<gema> popey: that's not the point
<popey> well, it's a way to confirm whether something is fixed
<gema> popey: if I test trunk I am not testing what I have been asked to test
<popey> which _is_ the point
<gema> popey: and then I have to try again whenever the functionality lands
<popey> I'm not suggesting you test trunk
<gema> popey: I rather try in the product than by installing trunk, given that the target of the testing is the image
<seb128> you should do both then
<seb128> test the image
<popey> exactly what I'm suggesting
<seb128> then test trunk to confirm if it's still an issue
<seb128> then report if it's one
<seb128> or ask asac to restore decent landings :p
<popey> heh
<gema> seb128: I think that's the wrong thing to do, but then, I think this exploratory business is not very well thought through either, anyway not my call
<gema> seb128: so you suggest that I keep verifying my bugs on the dailys until they land or will you mark the ones that you reckon are already fixed somehow so that I have some sense of what's landing?
<seb128> gema, I suggest you test trunk before reporting
<seb128> because the current way is a waste of time and create noise for everyone
<seb128> it's not that useful to test outdated code...
<gema> seb128: ok, can you send an email to ue-leads suggesting that, maybe copy me or something?
<gema> seb128: because that is not what we have been asked to do
<gema> seb128: tell them I got stubborn and you want to change the process or something
<seb128> gema, let me think about it, I'm just back from holidays today and still catching up, I see that asac changed lot of things and that things went from "work smoothly and land daily" to "land once every few weeks if people know who to ping for that to happens"
<gema> seb128: ack
<gema> seb128: keep me posted please, I have been asked to hand over these bugs to dev
<seb128> ok
<seb128> asac, there? ;-)
<seb128> gema, I'm going to try to understand the motivation for the changes before complaining too much, but things seems a giant step backward
<gema> seb128: I couldn't agree more
<lool> dbarth_: do you have news of the webapps tests?
<popey> lool: where is the power stuff ricmm mentioned in his mail documented? to allow the music app guys to supress suspend?
<lool> popey: I'm not done reading email, where is this?
<popey> lool: i saw it on ue-leads just now
<popey> lool: rick's thread
<lool> popey: I think they offered to show sample code, more like interactively on IRC
<dbarth_> lool: 80% of them work fine now that we've found the url leaking issues
<lool> popey: but I dont think we have pointers to docs
<lool> dbarth_: when will testsuites be passing so that we can land this?  :-)
<dbarth_> lool: but i need another update for u1 and gmail which are more tricky to contain
<dbarth_> lool: that's still manual, but i will have automated smoke testing this week
<dbarth_> lool: apps have been re-uploaded last friday though
<dbarth_> lool: if i miss today, when is the next chance to make the swap
<lool> dbarth_: we're releasing as fast as we can, but it's cumbersome to see the delta and not being able to land them
<dbarth_> lool: we could swap and land 4 out of 6
<dbarth_> they will have the new private cookie dbs
<dbarth_> ie, state-of-the-art containment
<lool> dbarth_: cool
<lool> dbarth_: basically the sooner we can have working tests, the faster we can land the web stuff
<lool> dbarth_: just wanted to make sure you were on top of this
<Laney> is there an OTP app for touch yet? :-)
<dholbach> did we get any reports of SMS having been sent twice?
<dholbach> does anyone know which kind of logs would be useful there?
<dpm> lool, popey https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187123 approved
<popey> suhweet!
<dpm> hi mardy, around?
<dpm> does anyone know if Jenkins is down? I've noticed some of the branches for core apps not being reviewed by Jenkins, e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/unquote-desktop-file/+merge/187115
<Laney> dpm: #ubuntu-ci-eng I believe ;-)
<dpm> ok :)
<dholbach> dpm, thanks
<dpm> ;)
<dholbach> dpm, this was a test for bug 1229637
<ubot5> bug 1229637 in messaging-app "SMS sent twice, displayed once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229637
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> I think I got trapped in the word chain game :(
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> left and right swipe do nothing
 * Laney starves
<mardy> dpm: hi! Yes, I got your question from yesterday about EDS
<mardy> dpm: it should work, regardless of the gnome-keyring
<mardy> dpm: because I don't think it uses the keyring, if the accounts have been created in UOA
<lool> dpm: there were various jenkins issues yesterday, but not sure what was done about it, I think fginther was looking into this
<lool> dpm: thanks for happroving that fixed music-app!
<dpm> mardy, cool, thanks for coming back to me. Do you know how we could test it if google calendar accounts are indeed supported?
<dpm> lool, np :) Yeah, I've asked on #ubuntu-ci-eng, and it seems no one was sure what's going on, so we'll wait for fginther to come online
<mandel> lool, ping
<lool> mandel: empty ping detected!
<mandel> lool, I have landed most of the code in ubuntu-download-manager but I'm waiting on the jenkins bot to check the branches for a long time, any idea if there is anything going on?
<popey> mandel: 11:19:40 < dpm> lool, np :) Yeah, I've asked on #ubuntu-ci-eng, and it seems no one was sure what's going on, so we'll wait for  fginther to come online
<mandel> popey, thx for the info!
<popey> np
<dholbach> seb128, is there some kind of ~/.xsession-errors on the device?
<seb128> dholbach, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/*.log
<dholbach> like when I tap on the Facebook icon, it doesn't launch and I'm not quite sure how to find out what's up :)
<mardy> dpm: nope, sorry, I don't know much about EDS myself
<dholbach> perfect, thanks
<seb128> dholbach, yw
<seb128> dholbach, it might be unity8.log for that one (just guessing, I'm unsure)
<dholbach> ah ok, it took ages, now it's opening facebook a couple of times - let's see :)
<ogra_> hmm, so who does the time and date settings ? the UI doesnt fit on my screen
 * ogra_ wonders if thats reported
<Laney> yes, it is known
<ogra_> good
<tinti> popey: hi, is part of ubuntu touch armel and part harmhf
<dholbach> tinti, 'armel' is not being used
<cjwatson> tinti: Yes, the Android parts are armel
<cjwatson> (effectively)
<dholbach> oh
<ogra_> dholbach, it is
 * dholbach just learned something new
<ogra_> (even thought it is awfully ugly)
<cjwatson> dholbach: we cross-build them rather than using the old decommissioned Ubuntu armel architecture
<cjwatson> we'd have had to cross-build even if we still had armel, due to Android libc
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<AskUbuntu> Compiling code that depends on QT4 with QT5 installed | http://askubuntu.com/q/349430
<dholbach> when I unplugged the headset during the call, the call was put on the speaker - which project do I report the bug on? phone-app?
<asac> mhall119: please refer to source packages
<cipri> hi, i have a little question: is there somewhere a list of the packages which are available for ubuntu touch?
<asac> also give info which commits - if any - you expet to land
<ogra_> asac, source packages arent helpful ... we should use binaries
<ogra_> at least on the landing plan
<asac> ogra_: well, without source i cant find the trunk
<asac> etc.
<asac> ogra_: on the landing plan we want both
<asac> but the source in the landing ask at least
<ogra_> asac, so the MP should be in the row
<ogra_> asac, for controlling vs the image .changes, source packages wont tell you if there are all binaries etc
<ogra_> or any missing
<asac> for me line 84 and 85 dont have enough information to think about landing those
<davmor2> ogra_: no image this morning?
<ogra_> asac, 84 had like 5 requests from different people, it landed already from another request
<ogra_> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130923.changes
<ogra_> asac, just wipe it from the asks sheet
<ogra_> asac, 85 is a "nice to have in the seeds" request
<ogra_> so the binary is fine there
<cipri> hi, i have a little question: is there somewhere a list of the packages which are available for ubuntu touch? A package-manager is already on touch? (I'm asking because I want to see if I should already buy an nexus 10)
<popey> cipri: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=* ☻
<popey> cipri: we use click packages on Ubuntu Touch, you install directly from the dash, you don't need to use a package manager as such like USC or Synaptic
<cipri> QT creator has chances  to be available on touch?
<popey> qtcreator won't run on the device, I don't know if we have plans to do that.
<popey> (I doubt it)
<popey> You run qtcreator on a pc connected to the device
<ogra_> for line in $(wget -O - -q https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=*); do echo $line|grep \"com|sed -e 's/^.*\.//' -e s/\"\,$//; done
<ogra_> that will get you a more readable package list :)
<w-flo> my device (with ported ubuntu touch) randomly starts either mtp or adb on boot, but (probably) never both.. is there any way to make it start both? If it decides to start mtp and I "sudo restart android-tools-adbd" from the terminal app, adb works but mtp stops working :(
<ogra_> w-flo, please file a bug against android-tools-adbd ... assign to me, it still has hardcoded setprop calls in the upstart job
<w-flo> ogra_, okay thanks :)
<ogra_> w-flo, it should work if mtp starts after adbd (which is usually the case if your upstart jobs arent messed up)
<ogra_> there is a system job that sets the property ... the server gets started in the session though
<w-flo> hm, I don't mess with the upstart jobs. maybe it's because my device is really slow
<ogra_> might be, theoretically it shoudl just work
<ogra_> it does on the nexuses
<w-flo> seems like adbd comes up first, but dies right before the mtp icon shows up in unity (desktop)
<w-flo> i.e. I can use adb for a few seconds :)
<ogra_> it should respawn then
<ogra_> might be that the setprop disconnects the device for a moment ...
<ogra_> depends on how the android gadget is implemented in your kernel
<w-flo> so adbd is still running, so it respawned or didn't die at all, but "adb shell" just tells me "device not found" :|
<ogra_> i woudl suspect it didnt die at all
<w-flo>  /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions , should that say "mtp" only or something like "mtp,adb"?
<AskUbuntu> how to dual-boot ubuntu-touch with android | http://askubuntu.com/q/349451
<mehow> West coast Classics radio :)
<danielholm> how do I change time timezone on the new ubuntu-system readonly images?
<popey> danielholm: I don't think that's working yet
<cjwatson> it was in progress yesterday so probably isn't working yet no
<danielholm> popey: yeah, I was afraid of that, hehe. But I just wanted to ask if it actally did work somehow
<danielholm> okey. but then it's on its way, then
<danielholm> oh, yay message indicator is back in img 60!
<danielholm> I heard something about that Viber was coming to Ubuntu Touch, correct?
<popey> danielholm: dont think so
<popey> i think someone saw moves to make it work on the desktop
<popey> which is a good sign
<danielholm> Michael Hall: "there is a Viber client in the works.  We've reached out to WhatsApp, but they're not ready yet to produce an Ubuntu Touch client﻿"
<cjwatson> Oh, yes, of course, sergiusens' home directory isn't going to work on snakefruit
<danielholm> yeah, I got it working on mine just now
<tf101YO> Hi All, who has sucessfully got Ubuntu Touch on TF101 ??
<popey> tf101YO: is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<danielholm> tf101YO: take a look here as well: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168473
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I've borged lillypilly:/home/sergiusens/click_ready/click_copy.py into ubuntu-archive's homedir on snakefruit - you'll need to let me know if you need to make changes
<danielholm> tf101YO: you can get Quantal working rather easy. but I actually sold mine because I could not get Saucy working...
<cjwatson> sergiusens: actually, wait, I can use your bzr branch can't I
<tf101YO> hm... Quantal?
<tf101YO> is there guide to get Quantal working?
<danielholm> tf101YO: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168473
<mandel> barry, ping
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ok, the checkout on snakefruit should auto-update from lp:~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready now
<danielholm> pretty much just download the touch-preview image for Quantal, the image from that link to go with that, go into recovery, clean out cache, format data and then flash them files
<barry> mandel: pong
<tf101YO> okay,, thanks mate..
<danielholm> tf101YO: certainly :) good luck
<pkunal-parmar> Hi All, I am trying to run my app on Device,  but I see following error message on console
<pkunal-parmar> [21:24:40] ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 2222: Connection refused
<cjwatson> sudo service ssh start
<ffelgenh> I tested the update functionality right now ... klick on download ... got a install button ... device rebooted ... in system setting i still can see an update ... the whole process was a bit sluggish without feedback to the user ... how can I check if the update was successful? working on a Nexus 4 running software version from the 19th of september
<cjwatson> (on the device)
<pkunal-parmar> using adb shell ?
<cjwatson> wait, port 2222?  where's that coming from I wonder?
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^- do you know?
<ffelgenh> can you tell me which command in the shell to execute?
<cjwatson> ffelgenh: system-image-cli -i
<pkunal-parmar> I am trying to run app from QtCreator (Ctrl + F12)
<popey> pkunal-parmar: have you updated qtcreator recently?
<pkunal-parmar> Not sure, I keep updating ubuntu
<popey> pkunal-parmar: i think jppiiroinen updated the scripts so that shouldn't happen
<ffelgenh> thanks I will try this
<pkunal-parmar> so what should I do?
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm 5037 is used by adb is what i knoe
<cjwatson> ogra_: 2222 is a fairly common alternate port for ssh, but I don't know what would be setting it up
<ogra_> cjwatson, we dont tinker with the ssh config
<popey> cjwatson: the qtcreator scripts does an adb port forward I think
<cjwatson> ah
<ogra_> its the plain package, just with removed keys and an override for upstart
<ogra_> ah, right
<ogra_> that might be it
<cjwatson> Mirv,bzoltan: It'd be a good idea to upgrade click to 0.4.7 in the SDK PPA; 0.4.4 does some extra manifest sanitisation, and 0.4.7 filters out things like .bzr from built packages
<ffelgenh> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<ffelgenh> current build number: 0
<ffelgenh> device name: mako
<ffelgenh> channel: daily
<ffelgenh> last update: Unknown
<ogra_> you dont use a system image
<ogra_> build #0 clearly indicates that
<cjwatson> Right, to use the update functionality you need to have flashed ubuntu-system, not cdimage-touch
<mardy> Laney: reminder :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/testability/+merge/187011
<ogra_> ffelgenh, cdimage images are not able to do OTA updates
<ffelgenh> ok ... I will switch the install procedure
<cjwatson> (you can still upgrade them with apt at least to some extent, but not with the UI on the phone)
<Laney> mardy: thanks, I did forget
<Laney> going to lunch now but after that
<Laney> btw seb128 is back ;-)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: FYI we just implemented a feature to exclude stuff from the packages...
<seb128> Laney, mardy: that one was next on my list (followed by the xdg dirs handling one)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: cool
<Laney> ok, will get to it if you don't after lunch then
<cjwatson> bzoltan: still, should keep the PPA current-ish anyway :)
<seb128> Laney, ok, I'm going to let it to you and review your xdg's dirs one
<bzoltan> cjwatson: and we will update the click in the SDK
<Laney> k
<cjwatson> bzoltan: thanks
<Mirv> cjwatson: noted as well, will be done.
<mardy> seb128, Laney: thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hey, I was actually wanting to move that to some cdimage owned branch (or something similar to cdimage) if possible
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ keep in mind that you will need sso next month to talk to the store api
<popey> yeah, only using that url as a bit of a joke
<cjwatson> sergiusens: sure, you can just change the owner to cdimage if you like and I can change the checkout
<cjwatson> er, to ubuntu-cdimage
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready/+edit)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey
<ogra_> sergiusens, so gst-hybris and qtmultimedia-touch are ready for seeding ... as i understood it wont do any harm if we ship it now ?
<ogra_> (i would like to seed it for the overnext image if its sure it wont break existing stuff)
<OrokuSaki> UT doesn't like my android source...  It's not building all the Android.mk files.. I think its getting hung on a uboot-bootimg.mk file and only building up to that point.. so I removed it from the build to see if it builds more stuff
<OrokuSaki> otherwise to build I have to manually create out/host/linux-x86/bin and then copy mkimage to bin... then I can build.. which.. is.. wrong... or odd.
<OrokuSaki> right? =)
<OrokuSaki> I don' have to do this when building for cm-10.1 with cm-10.1
<OrokuSaki> it just brunches
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/rhdxKrPp line 90 is where it bombs.. right before "we are here"..
<OrokuSaki> you can see its doing something with mkimage
<OrokuSaki> Thought I would show you guys
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you seed it, the mediaplayer breaks
<sergiusens> ogra_, it needs the latest media player... if it's a test build, grab it from ppa:sergiusens/phablet
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i thought it will just use the old stuff
<ogra_> sergiusens, nah, i just thought we could start seeding it in pieces ... then i misunderstood
<OrokuSaki> I have this as my Android.mk file "include $(all-subdir-makefiles)" and it's ignoring that.
<sergiusens> ogra_, from what I understand, seeding just bad wouldn't break anything ... jhodapp ?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, that's correct, you can seed bad (which includes the gstreamer1.0-hybris)
<sergiusens> jhodapp, all we need is mediaplayer now?
<sergiusens> ogra_, the media player inclusion needs to be timed with adding qtmultimedia-touch
<jhodapp> sergiusens, yes, qtmultimedia, qtvideo-node and mediaplayer-app need to be timed
<sergiusens> qtvideo-node, that's the one I was missing
<jhodapp> sergiusens, can you review the list of dependencies that I changed for mediaplayer-app?
<sergiusens> jhodapp, yeah, just create an MR
<jhodapp> k
<lool> mandel: hey, we're in #ubuntu-meeting for the image biweekly if you like
<ogra_> sergiusens, jhodapp mediaplayer-app sint in the archive yet and neither is qtvideo-node
<ogra_> *isnt
<jhodapp> ogra_, interesting...so we've only been putting it in the touch images?
<sergiusens> ogra_, the _latest_ you mean?
<davmor2> cyphermox: did you get the update with the logs in the end?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, morning! Do you have time to discuss lp:~jdstrand/+junk/webbrowser-click ?
<cwayne> jdstrand, ping -- i updated that clickapp bug, the dconf error has nothing to do with clickapps, so it should likely be a separate bug
<jdstrand> cwayne: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: sure. what do you want to discuss?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, is the purpose of this just for unity?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-gst1.0/+merge/187232
<sergiusens> jdstrand, because I see we become tied to OS updates for updates to the browser if we go this path
<mhall119> asac: both source and binary, or just source package?
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, the latest
<ogra_> jhodapp, we dont put it anywhere yet, i dont think we have all merges in atm
<jhodapp> ogra_, what do you mean though, the mediaplayer-app is in the touch image every time
<sergiusens> jhodapp, I don't get 	=== modified file 'po/mediaplayer-app.pot'
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the reason it exists is slighted complicated
<ogra_> jhodapp, isnt that a completely different app ?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, yeah I'm not sure how that file got modified
<sergiusens> jhodapp, can you revert the changes to that file?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, it's only comments though, so I say we should just leave it in the MR
<sergiusens> ogra_, qtvideonode and mediaplayer app are updates to the current ones in the archive
<jdstrand> sergiusens: basically, webbrowser-app right now can't ship as click-- it isn't particularly ready to be shipped that way (though it could be), but more importantly, if it was shipped as click, webapps shipped as click couldn't use it because there isn't a way for one click app to invoke another click app
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> ogra_, those two need to be in sync with adding qtmultimedia-touch into the seeds
<jdstrand> sergiusens: webapps use 'webbrowser-app' as their 'interpreter' instead of qmlscene in the Exec line
<sergiusens> ogra_, shouldn't be a problem since we are manually triggering, right?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i thought the new mediaplayer app was that 5line QML code snippet i saw everywhere when you guys tested :)
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: ping
<ogra_> sergiusens, right
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, hi
<ogra_> sergiusens, we just need to make sure that none of the dashboard tests regress
<jdstrand> sergiusens: but, at the time there was considerable talk about CI and unity needing to be able to do either debs or clicks
<ogra_> sergiusens, as long as thatrs given, we can just merge away
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, I was aware of that, had that discussion last week with ted, david and bill
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: hey, olli_ told me yesterday that the music-app needed to register with powerd, can you give me some more details about what needs to be done and why?
<sergiusens> jdstrand,  was thinking that the uri handler would solve this
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, sure.  we basically want it to use the powerd api so the phone does not go to deep sleep while playing music
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, I told bfiller the API yesterday.  I thought he was going to tell the music app guys
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: and how do we do that?
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: ah, he might be, I didn't know he was in the loop
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the url handler doesn't have a way for anything to declare itself as a handler, let alone a click package declaring itself as a handlr
<jdstrand> that may change
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: is the API something that can be called from QML?
<jdstrand> well, the first bit will change, I don't know about arbitrary apps
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, it is a dbus api.  so I think so
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, I do not really know QML :)
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Could you please review this bugfix? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1223963-trunk/+merge/187214
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: yeah thanks, will let these guys know
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, basically it is just 2 calls
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, ok thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hmmm, well the other option was for the webapps team to use the browser component in the sdk
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so the click package was created in that branch so that CI and unity would see a click package, but webapps would see the deb's binary
<jdstrand> sergiusens: they want to split it out-- but it isn't ready
<jdstrand> (to be split)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, anyways, if this is the chosen path, let's just get this in and remove the desktop file from the browser-app
<OrokuSaki> seems I may have to include folders in build/core/main.mk to get it to see all Android.mk files.... /device/hp/tenderloin.. etc
<bfiller> mhall119: here is the info ChickenCutlass gave me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150085/
<bfiller> mhall119: it's an api on powerd, there is not a qml binding for it but can call it over dbus I believe
<sergiusens> jdstrand, but we need to hide the desktop file or is unity8 going to ignore /usr/share/applications?
<cjwatson> I suppose one approach for click packages that are really quite deep down in the system would be that they could attach to hooks which special-case certain package names
<cjwatson> Not very nice though
<sergiusens> jdstrand, probably not a question for you though :-)
<mhall119> bfiller: is there a way to call DBus from QML?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: but you are right that it ties webbrowser updates to system image updates. this probably isn't actually bad though-- webapps are going to need a stable browser. it does open it up for the browser team to ship a new browser as click though (and webapps would use the system one)
<bfiller> mhall119: I think so yes, oSoMoN or nerochiaro would know specifically
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ping :)
<oSoMoN> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> I'm going to have pinged everybody by the time I'm through
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I assumed that we wouldn't ship the .desktop file-- but that doesn't work fantastically on the desktop
<kenvandine> mardy, sure
<oSoMoN> mhall119: regarding your question, not that I know of
<mhall119> oSoMoN: the music-app is QML, and it needs to all a powerd API which is exposed over DBus
<jdstrand> sergiusens: but yes, both that and whether or not to take what I did are not my decision :)
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: is there a pure-QML way to issue DBus calls?
<mardy> kenvandine: oh, I guess I forgot updating the debian/changelog to mention the bug, right?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'll massive reply to the email bfiller forwarded me.
<kenvandine> mardy, no need, that happens automatically
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: not withing QtQuick. there might be something in ubuntu tho
<mardy> kenvandine: oh, cool
<kenvandine> mardy, as long as the bug and branch are linked
<mardy> kenvandine: yep, they are
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: that’s what I thought, thanks for confirming
<mhall119> bzoltan: Kaleo: zsombi: is there a QML plugin for DBus?
<mzanetti> mhall119: also not in Ubuntu.Components
<zsombi> mhall119: no, there's none
<mzanetti> I think I saw something once... let me dig
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: bfiller: olli_: we need a way for the music-app to call powerd's DBus API from QML, currently we can not, so the functionality desired by end of week isn't going to happen
<zsombi> mzanetti: yes, there are trials
<oSoMoN> mhall119: I just asked the SDK team, and we don’t have anything in the SDK to do that
<mhall119> oSoMoN: thanks
<zsombi> from meego.devel: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.handhelds.meego.devel/10029
<oSoMoN> mhall119: the way forward would be a C++ plugin for the music app
<mhall119> oSoMoN: yeah, we just got rid of a dependency on a C++ plugin
<mzanetti> mhall119: but actually, accessing raw DBus in QML sounds like a really dirty thing to do
<mhall119> mzanetti: agreed, a Powerd specific QML plugin would be better
<mzanetti> mhall119: we have that
<mzanetti> in unity
<zsombi> oSoMoN: we had prototyped something which was calling QML signals/slots or set properties from a DBus call, but that was done last year...
<mhall119> mzanetti: which, raw DBus or powerd plugin?
<mzanetti> mhall119: powerd
<mhall119> mzanetti: is it something apps could use?
<mzanetti> hmm... not sure policy wise. and right now it's in untiy8-private. but I guess it could be moved out of there and packaged up independently
<mzanetti> mhall119: one other question. why would you need powerd access in the music app?
<mhall119> mzanetti: so that the phone doesn't deep sleep while playing music
<mzanetti> mhall119: no... that's not an option
<mhall119> mzanetti: ChickenCutlass requested we do this
<mzanetti> mhall119: the proper way is to drop that whole javascript stuff for playlist handling
<mzanetti> mhall119: and use the QMediaPlaylist
<mzanetti> that one keeps on playing properly
<mhall119> mzanetti: that's not exposed over QML
<mzanetti> mhall119: so?
<mhall119> mzanetti: also, doesn't that require the media player service?
<mzanetti> mhall119: is the requirement to write pure javascript or is the requirement to play music?
<mhall119> I thought we weren't going to have the media player service ready
<mzanetti> mhall119: its nearly ready
<mhall119> if we can use the player service *and* expose QMediaPlaylist to QML, I'd be happy
<asac> mhall119: source would be good... binaries int he comments a plus
<kgunn_> tmoenicke, ping
<olli_> ricmm, ChickenCutlass do you have an eta for the music app whitelist changes to land
<dholbach> when I unplugged the headset during the call, the call was put on the speaker - which project do I report the bug on? phone-app? something more pulseaudio-related? anything else?
<mzanetti> mhall119: even before the music app started I posted a working player that does exactly this on the mailing list...
<sforshee> mhall119, mzanetti: the idea for power management is that apps should never be talking to powerd directly, services should do it in response to what apps are doing
<mzanetti> mhall119: but people apparently wanted to start from scratch because it wasn't javascript only
<ChickenCutlass> olli_, so the MR's will happen soon. As far as landing, that is less predicatable with the landing queue.
<olli_> ChickenCutlass, soon as in today or next couple of days
<ChickenCutlass> today
<mhall119> mzanetti: the Core Apps were intended to be QML only, yes
<olli_> just asking as you said yday it would be yday if I got you right ;)
<olli_> thx ChickenCutlass
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah... and you know my opinion on that...
<mhall119> olli_: see the above conversations about music-app and powerd
<ChickenCutlass> mzanetti, mhall119 so to be clear -- the music service will not make it for 13.10.  So we need the music app to prevent the system from deep sleep while paying music
<ricmm> olli_: ChickenCutlass the MR for platform-api android side is up, its a one liner
<ChickenCutlass> the way to do it is to call the powerd dbus api
<sforshee> ChickenCutlass: is there any other way to do it? I'd hate to see that precedent being established.
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: mzanetti: can I let you guys argue over the virtues of doing it one way vs. another and then tell me what to tell the music-app devs once you've decided?
<ChickenCutlass> sfeole, not in the short term, unless you have any ideas
<sforshee> ChickenCutlass: what about pulseaudio?
<ChickenCutlass> ugh
<fginther> dpm, for the community core apps, we build for precise, quantal, raring and saucy. Is it time to revisit that set of series?
<mhall119> fginther: we still build for quantal?
<fginther> dpm, some projects will not build without a ppa
<fginther> mhall119, yes, the thinking at the time was that since the sdk was supported there, the apps should build there as well
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mzanetti> mhall119: also, the music app won't work when minimized because it is stopped
<mzanetti> regardless of the powerd stuff
<ChickenCutlass> mzanetti, yes it will -- we are whitelisting it
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> what's the requirement for an app to be whitelisted?
<dpm> oh, I've lost all icons on the launcher after installing update 60
<ogra_> yeah, thats the new superflat design :)
<ogra_> apple goes flat, we go one step further
<ogra_> :P
<tmoenicke> kgunn_: pong
<mzanetti> dpm: reset the launcher config
<dpm> mzanetti, how can I do that?
<mzanetti> mhall119: well, anyways... you can find the powerd stuff in lp:unity8 plugins/Powerd
<mzanetti> dpm: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<MacSlow> Does anybody have issues with todays touch-image not booting correctly on a GalaxyNexus?
<MacSlow> yesterdays image... sorry
<mzanetti> dpm: once we have 1.0 we'll start having upgrade paths on config breakages... but at this stage I didn't bother yet.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: flashed yesterday evening. seems fine
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
<kgunn_> tmoenicke, hey i found  it....was looking for your bug list, trying not to flood you with duplicates
<kgunn_> tmoenicke, some folks were thinking mir was causing issues...but i see most of the same issues on surfflinger
<mhall119> mzanetti: ChickenCutlass: so what are we doing for music-app, are we going to go ahead and register it with powerd?
<mzanetti> mhall119: I guess I'm the wrong one to ask
<ricmm> olli_: about the standup, I dont see an invite or link anywhere on my calendar :(
<olli_> ricmm, that's intended for now as I am gathering/reporting input for rick
<tmoenicke> kgunn_: which issues?
<olli_> the mention of time was just for you guys to know what my deadline is ;)
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, yes, I think the music app should call the powerd dbus api.  Until we get the music service in place.
<ricmm> olli_: ok, please read my last email then
<ricmm> so you can correctly forward to rickspencer3
<olli_> ricmm, ok
<ricmm> it has a diagram that explains the chain
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: ok, and the music-app is QML, so how do we call the powerd dbus api?
<olli_> ricmm, awesome!
<mzanetti> ChickenCutlass: I have another music app (well, 2 even). Is there any chance to get them whitelisted too? Or at least one of them?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, I do not know.  bfiller any ideas.
<ChickenCutlass> mzanetti, no
<kgunn_> tmoenicke, sometimes keyboard doesn't show up the first touch...but 2nd touch (even tho text box animations have occured)
<ChickenCutlass> mzanetti, this is temporary
<bfiller> mhall119: write a c++ plugin, don't know any other way
<mhall119> mzanetti: I get the impression that white listing the music core app is the least-bad option and done out of necessity
<mzanetti> ChickenCutlass: yeah... I know... I meant as long as I have no possiblity to add a service
<kgunn_> tmoenicke, seems delete key doesn't work when rotated
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes. I agree
<bfiller> sounds like there is no magic way to do it in qml and we don't have bindings for powerd (nor do we want them)
<tmoenicke> kgunn_: oh, gotta check that
<mhall119> bfiller: ChickenCutlass: does anybody on your team have cycles to make such a plugin for the music app?
<bfiller> mhall119: no
<bfiller> mhall119: should be lots of examples in code though, really shouldn't be that hard
<mhall119> olli_: see above ^^ I'll get the music-app developers the information, but I can't commit to getting it done by end of week
<mhr3> didrocks, ping?
<mhall119> sergiusens: heads-up, the music-app is going to need another C++/QML plugin
<mhall119> bfiller: ChickenCutlass: what powerd API call needs to actually be made?
<didrocks> mhr3: pong
<bfiller> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150085/
<fginther> dpm, popey, can you review this resubmit: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187242
<mhall119> bfiller: so get the SysState of music-app then clear it?
<mhall119> what is music-app-background?
<mhr3> didrocks, hey, not sure if anyone mentioned this to you, but we want to add zeitgeist to the image, but don't want the fts daemon which is part of the zeitgeist-core pkg, so we talked about splitting the pkg into two, where we'd want both on the desktop but only the non-fts one on the phone, was wondering how should the deps be like for it to work properly, should the core pkg recommend the fts one?
<didrocks> mhr3: well, recommends can be installed by default
<didrocks> mhr3: I think just do the split
<didrocks> mhr3: but then, we'll seed for desktop directly the fts package
<didrocks> not sure it's time to do that
<didrocks> as it requires a FFe though
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, just call setsysstate on play
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, and clear on pause or stop
<Laney> ricmm: Do you know if gps/location toggling is supposed to work yet and if not, when it will?
<OrokuSaki> @ogra.. I had to add my device and vendor folder to main.mk to get UT to stop ignoring all my Android.mk files in my subfolders in my device/hp/tenderloin folder
<sergiusens> mhall119, is it already a deb?
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: is setSysState a method
<mhall119> ?
<sergiusens> mhall119, if it is, easy!
<mhall119> I don't see it in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/view/head:/data/com.canonical.powerd.xml
<OrokuSaki> lots of touchpad stuff is in the subfolders.. so I have been stealing it from my cm-10.1 build for my device
<mhall119> sergiusens: it doesn't exist at all yet
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, sorry requestSysState
<niemeyer> Any known tricks when the keyboard refuses to show up?
<OrokuSaki> I am hoping the newly build ts_srv (touchscreen service binary) will be less buggy since it was build in UT...
<mhall119> sergiusens: I just found out we're going to need to make one
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: ah, so requestSysState will set it?
<ChickenCutlass> yes
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> and '1' is the state we want to request?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, yes
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, you then get back a cookie
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, and use that to clear
<mhall119> yummy
<sergiusens> mhall119, doesn't matter where it eventually is (ppa/archive), if it's a deb, I'll be able to easily add it in... I'm using what I proposed to do in the sdk btw
<OrokuSaki> @ogra had to make my build/core/main.mk file look like this.. http://pastebin.com/QxysY0Bh
<mhall119> sergiusens: ok, I'll make sure it gets made into a deb then
<OrokuSaki> the normal cm-10.1 main.mk file seems to be setup differently then UT... that is all I got.
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, hmm, yeah, i think thats what brinch/breakfast woudl usually do
<ogra_> *brunch
<mhr3> didrocks, are there any other options?
<OrokuSaki> but it doesn't.. when I brunch it ignores my /device/hp/tenderloin/Android.mk which tells android to then build all the subfolder Android.mk files
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: what should I use for 'name' when calling requestSysState?
<OrokuSaki> but if I add that to main.mk, then it will build it all
<mhr3> didrocks, the plugin can be disabled by an envvar, but that would require some odd changes as zg is usually dbus-activated, and we'd need to make sure that the envvar is part of the dbus activation environment
<jdstrand> stgraber: hey-- is there any way to know if we are on first boot after a system-image update?
<didrocks> mhr3: can't we just hack something for 13.10?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, music-app-background
<didrocks> mhr3: like checking DESKTOP_SESSION as a patch
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: and where does that name come from?
<mhr3> didrocks, sure, we could do that
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, it is made up
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, can really be anything
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: is it ${appname}-background?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, sure
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<mhr3> didrocks, considering DESKTOP_SESSION is set in the dbus activation env
<didrocks> mhr3: seems to give the least amount of churn to me, wdyt?
<didrocks> mhr3: need testing :)
<mhall119> or do we need to somehow tell dbus/powerd that music-app-background == music-app?
<mhr3> didrocks, i'll try it
<mhr3> thx
<didrocks> thanks mhr3 ;)
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: I'm just unclear how powerd knows what music-app-background is
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, no -- the name is not really used
<mhr3> didrocks, your hacks are lovely :P
<jdstrand> stgraber: basically, I'm thinking about that postinst bug. I have implemented an upstart job for click-apparmor (which it turns out we'd want anyway), and so I will be using that for now for what I need to do
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, it does not
<mhall119> oh
<didrocks> mhr3: always!
<OrokuSaki> Yay.. it build my lib/hw files.. and my ts_srv.. yay!
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, it just keeps the system in that requested state
 * ogra_ votes for "music-app-keep-that-shit-playing"
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: ok
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I like that
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: and what will happen if somebody kills the music app while it's playing?
<ogra_> thats a properly descriptive name :)
<stgraber> jdstrand: there's currently no way of knowing that, that's part of the things I need to solve with the first boot design
<mhall119> will the system be stuck in that state?
<ricmm> Laney: I believe the toggling works
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, powerd should detect that it died and clear the cookie
<ricmm> qtlocation is just unused anywhere
<mhall119> should?
<ricmm> ChickenCutlass: am I right?
<jdstrand> stgraber: so bug #1215092 doesn't have to be fixed for 13.10 once click-apparmor lands. but what I am doing is not ideal (ok, for 13.10, but if there is something better, I'd like to move to it)
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<ChickenCutlass> ricmm, webkit should use it
<ogra_> ricmm, not sure if the indicator uses it
<ricmm> right
<Laney> ricmm: Activating the action from the indicator doesn't change the state and ted blamed the platform API ...
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, should.  If it doesn't -- bug
<sforshee> mhall119: it detects that the client has detached from dbus and clears any requests associated with that client
<mhall119> sforshee: thanks
<ricmm> Laney: tvoss wrote that code, I thought it was working
<jdstrand> stgraber: ok, that's fine. I think you may be able to reduce the priority on this then
<ricmm> Laney: lets wait for him to get online
<Laney> ok
<jdstrand> stgraber: because I have something that is a bit of a hack, but works. I'm leaving the click-apparmor task open in that bug though, so I can work with your implementation when its ready
<stgraber> jdstrand: well, I still plan on at least writing a draft of a spec today, I think I've most of it figured out in my head by now but want to dump it somewhere and have you and a few others review it to see if that'd be sufficient
<jdstrand> stgraber: that's fine, but if there is more pressing stuff for 13.10, please feel free to do it
<jdstrand> stgraber: and we can revisit this later
<stgraber> jdstrand: I think it's currently the most pressing thing I've got for touch (outside of some bugs to look into) and I'd very much like to avoid us getting stuck with SRUs because we lack this facility (even though we're only going to do update images for a few months, so not a huge deal)
<jdstrand> stgraber: ack (your call :)
<tiagoscd> hey folks, I have performed a fresh install from devel-proposed yesterday
<mandel> lool, sorry I missed it, I was out for lunch :-/
<tiagoscd> but get following error when I upgrade the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150290/
<tiagoscd> tried to use "dpkg --configure -a" to fix, but no success -- same problem
<tiagoscd> here all steps I performed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6148586/
<tiagoscd> maguro device
<w-flo> tiagoscd, is there any reason why you're not using the image based upgrade? (I think apt-get upgrade is  not oficially supported, though it might work sometimes)
<MacSlow> Is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150306 expected to happen when using "ubuntu-system" as flash-target? Tried to install some additional packages.
<OrokuSaki> mines always griping about mkinitramfs... probably because boot is not mounted.. and I don't want it to be... scared of what might happen
<OrokuSaki> I think there is a way to configure ubuntu to use uboot?
<OrokuSaki> and create new uImage.Cyanogen uImage files in my boot directory?
<OrokuSaki> guess it doesn't matter much since my systemd patch has to be put in the ramdisk, and... lvm stuff in the touchscript, etc
<tiagoscd> w-flo: I have used upgrade because on wiki have a note telling that individual apps can be updated via apt
<tiagoscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades
<drachensun> hey does anyone know what the fix is to make sensorservice auto start correctly?
<drachensun> I'm having to start it manually from the Android console and I'm trying to fix things to boot without manual help
<drachensun> I found the patch for the 2 second delay, but it is already applied and mine is still not starting
<drachensun> I know one of the fixes works, when I added the mir dist-upgrade, that was fixed
<drachensun> but everything else was broken ;-)
<w-flo> tiagoscd, I'm not sure, but I guess that's out of date. especially when using the read only system images (even when making them read/write images).. they're supposed to be upgraded via system-settings GUI or corresponding CLI tool
<mfisch> lool: I have another update to ubuntu-touch-cust-hooks landing today, I think the autolanding is several days or more away
<drachensun> ok, I'll ask more directly
<drachensun> I have found reference to these patches
<drachensun> system/core/0009-init.rc-sensorservice-should-also-be-under-the-input.patch
<drachensun> system/core/0012-init.rc-moving-sensorservice-to-late_start-to-avoid-.patch
<drachensun> I followed the steps but I can't seem to access them
<gema> seb128: am I supposed to have different images for welcome screen and home screen in today's system settings?
<gema> seb128: been able to actually assign different images to those two
<gema> seb128: I haven't ^
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i just noticed that if you update or increment a value with NaN value then you can't increment it anymore because it will always stay NaN. that's technically correct but quit annoying
<tiagoscd> w-flo: okay, thanks
<drachensun> alright, I found that raw commits on github, that works
<tedg> bfiller, so charles and I were talking about needing to open specific days in the calendar to show events.  We currently use a URL format calendar:///?startdate=%d, do you think the calendar app could support that?
<drachensun> hmmm
<drachensun> well they are already applied
<lool> mfisch: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/cupstream2distro-config/add-ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/+merge/187257
<lool> mfisch: can you please add https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity to the project acl?
<lool> mfisch: basically https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity needs to be able to commit back to your main branch when the package autolands
<sergiusens> doanac, plars can we resync at some time later today?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: that does sound pretty annoying, I'm very much open to a sensible fix for it (with accompanying regression test)
<sergiusens> doanac, plars hmmm, we can use the meeting in an hour
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: perhaps something as simple as just ignoring NaN?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: treating them as zero perhaps is more sensible ?
<cyphermox> davmor2: I did get your logs after all
<plars> sergiusens, doanac: yeah, let's just sync up in an hour
<cwayne> jdstrand, so looking at that dconf thing again, it seems we may need to fix that.  is it ok for libtelepathy to look in /custom/dconf_profile? since it's not a third-party click-app or anything
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: sounds fine to me
<mfisch> lool: working on it
<sergiusens> popey, did you get a chance at a run through for the apps?
<nerochiaro> renato_: boiko: who can i talk to with questions on the messagging app and telephony-service ?
<mfisch> Mirv: I just merged something into ubuntu-touch-cust-hooks, you'll need to update
<renato_> nerochiaro, tiago is working on messaging app
<lool> mfisch: I'll need to be a bit stricter about matching expected packaging format
<davmor2> cyphermox: Yay
<mfisch> lool: ubuntu-unity added to sevilerow team along with Mirv..
<mfisch> lool: what do you mean?
<lool> mfisch: ack
<lool> mfisch: the upstream merger processes require relatively strict packaging templates
<lool> mfisch: I'll send a mp
<mfisch> lool: ok
<salem_> nerochiaro, boiko is probably out for lunch. I can try to help you.
<nerochiaro> salem_: it's ok, tiago is on the case already. but thanks
<nerochiaro> salem_: oh, it's you :D
<tiagoscd> haha
<salem_> nerochiaro, hahah
<nerochiaro> salem_: double nicks confuse me
<nerochiaro> om26er: hello. can you please touch base with sergiusens on the flakey notes-app tests ?
<nerochiaro> salem_: anyway, any idea why it doesn't work ?
<nerochiaro> salem_: it seems like a pretty stright forward signal
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, I will
<om26er> sergiusens, yo
<salem_> nerochiaro, looking at the code now
<nerochiaro> salem_: it kind of worry me that there's a slot with the same name
<sergiusens> om26er, do you have hints yet? I will look at it later today
<om26er> sergiusens, I have not had a chance to look at the failures at all
<om26er> I just came in
<salem_> nerochiaro, did you check if we at least receive this signal from telepathy?
<mhr3> didrocks, seems the envvar propagates fine, do you know what is it set to the touch images?
<didrocks> mhr3: not really sure TBH
<jdstrand> cwayne: the telepathy access is fine, but it needs a new bug (it will be fixed in telepathy-mission-control-5)
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you file that bug? there is another bug in the apparmor profile for that that needs to be fixed
<cwayne> jdstrand, sure, i'll log it :)
<llusato> Hello! I'd like to know if the ubuntu touch calendar app will release repeating events in the lauch version due to 17 October 2013. Many thanks into advance! :-)
<cwayne> jdstrand, against that easyprof package again?
<jdstrand> cwayne: no, telepathy-mission-control-5
<mhr3> didrocks, and do you know of any envvar that's surely different there?
<cwayne> jdstrand, ack, logging now.  just to be sure, the best way to do this is to continue logging bugs as we see issues with apparmor + /custom, right?
<jdstrand> cwayne: are you able to reproduce it?
<didrocks> mhr3: clearly, more a question for ricmm TBH ;) I'm pretty sure that DESKTOP_SESION won't be around
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes please
<nerochiaro> salem_: i have no idea how to do that. i'm just trying hook into some place where i can be sure the message is sent and i can record a metric for the infographics. if i can do that without having to dig into the telepathy stack i'd be an happy man ;)
<cwayne> jdstrand, yeah, i'm not sure what that denial causes to be honest, but it should have access
<jdstrand> cwayne: if in doubt, just file it against apparmor and we'll change the package as needed
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, won't be around is good enough for me
<davmor2> cyphermox: more important was there anything of any use in them :D
<salem_> nerochiaro, hehe ok. I will check the dbus traffic. just a sec.
<cwayne> jdstrand, awesome, thanks a lot for your help
<nerochiaro> salem_: thanks. much appreciated
<mhr3> didrocks, although i'm just pretty sure that i'm just going to break one of our derivatives
<mhr3> let's just hope they don't use zg too much :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: to make sure I have all the accesses fixed, can you add this to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.lib.telepathy:
<jdstrand> /custom/etc/dconf_profile r,
<jdstrand> cwayne: then do: sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy
<jdstrand> cwayne: then tell me if you have an more telepath denials?
<mhr3> didrocks, suppose i need to bother sil about the deb patch?
<didrocks> mhr3: that would be nice ;)
<cwayne> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/1229786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229786 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu) "apparmor profile needs read access to /custom/etc/dconf_profile" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> jdstrand, sure, i'll try that out
<didrocks> mhr3: I confirm that this variable isn't set on touch
<mhr3> didrocks, thx
<llusato> hi is anybody out there?
<bfiller> tedg: you'd need to ask the calendar app guys that question, I"m not sure. mhall119, popey who is the main calendar dev?
<mhall119> pkunal
<tedg> mhall119, What's the best way to track something there?  Bug?
<mhall119> yeah, or work item on their blueprint
<lool> didrocks: lp:~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/inline-packaging
<mhall119> or both
<llusato> pkunal I'd like to know if the ubuntu touch calendar app will release repeating events in the lauch version due to 17 October 2013
<lool> didrocks: I skipped the .bzr-builddep bits (I just debuild -i), is it required?
<lool> didrocks: also didn't set Priority optional since it's Priority extra and in archive already
<didrocks> lool: well, any reason it's extra?
<didrocks> lool: the split mode is mandatory to enable to have multiple upstream tarball generated automatically
<cwayne> mterry, btw dont hesitate to ping with any maguro requests today :)
<didrocks> lool: it enables upstream to just add a patch and have a new tarball generated with bzr bd
<mterry> cwayne, OK.  I've got my own device now, testing myself for now.  Same results as you so far though, so that's good
<didrocks> which is what we use in all our process btw ;)
<lool> didrocks: extra and optional dont' make a big difference
<didrocks> lool: it's just being picky per debian policy
<lool> in Debian the separation is relatively soft
<lool> and in Ubuntu we don't care about the two
<didrocks> lool: so I would like that just for the sake of consistency, we follow it
<didrocks> but I have no strong opinion on it
<lool> didrocks: this will need an archive admin to review the delta then
<lool> didrocks: if you dont care, then let's leave it as is
<didrocks> lool: well, I'm happy to do review the delta ;)
<lool> would it be Priority: required or whatever I'd be worried, but extra vs. optional is really just not interesting to debate  :-)
<lool> didrocks: thanks  :-)
<didrocks> lool: right, but I would like that we have consistency all over the place
<didrocks> and not having 2 different "rules" and then nobody knows what to adopt
<nerochiaro> salem_: found something suspicious ?
<didrocks> anyway, a pity, but that's life, I don't care for it then ;)
<lool> ok, done
<lool> mfisch: will send it for merging then
<lool> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sweet
<lool> mfisch: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/inline-packaging/+merge/187268
<mfisch> lool: give me 3 mins to finish a call
<fginther> oSoMoN, did the error here make any sense to you? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/webbrowser-app-saucy-i386-autolanding/206/console
<llusato> how can I contact the calendar app developers?
<llusato> sorry but I'm not an expert with freenode
<mfisch> lool: why did you drop Homepage?
<fginther> oSoMoN, looks to me like an error while setting up the pbuilder chroot. Don't think I've seen that before
<oSoMoN> fginther: no, it didn’t
<oSoMoN> fginther: me neither
<fginther> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> fginther: but I re-approved and it landed
<lool> mfisch: because it's useless
<tedg> asac, lool, I need a release for a packaging fix.  Who do I ping to get that released?
<mfisch> lool: lol, ok
<lool> mfisch: who's actually going to browse there?
<mfisch> lool: approving
<oSoMoN> llusato: hey, I occasionally help with the calendar app
<lool> mfisch: there's a Vcs-Bzr link for people searching the bzr tree with upstream + packaging
<llusato> hi, I'd like to know if the ubuntu touch calendar app will release repeating events in the lauch version due to 17 October 2013
<mfisch> lool: approved
<llusato> as far as I know the current version does not
<cyphermox> awe_: poke.
<lool> mfisch: do we have permission to automerge?
<mfisch> lool: I added the team you asked for
<awe_> cyphermox, mid-standup
<lool> fginther: can you try running upstream merger on ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?
<cyphermox> awe_: NM patch changes done; should I just upload or do you want another look?
<lool> fginther: should land this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/inline-packaging/+merge/187268
<cwayne> jdstrand, ran that command, no output (which i assume is good?)
<awe_> cyphermox, sure I can re-review... I can do right after stand-up and will turn around much quicker
<lool> mfisch: you need to top approve it == happrove it == set the top field to Approve
<mfisch> lool: Mirv's MP is still pending though
<mrueg> is it supported to run apt-get on ubuntu touch?
<lool> mfisch: "Status"
<mfisch> although you took most of it besides the license
<mrueg> my mobile crashes when doing an apt-get install
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, great. thanks! :)
<lool> mfisch: what MP?
<jdstrand> cwayne: well, by no output-- did you mean that you tried your reproducer and have no denials?
<lool> mfisch: I need an IRC or email heads up on top of Launchpad notification if you want me to review a mp, I'm afraid the mailbox where I pile code reviews can't be parsed anymore, I just use it for searching
<mfisch> lool: it was that one you posted earlier: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/cupstream2distro-config/add-ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/+merge/187257
<mfisch> lool: same here on reviews ;)
<lool> didrocks: mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/cupstream2distro-config/add-ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/+merge/187257 ?
<lool> didrocks: hope this is automerged BTW  ;-)
<didrocks> lool: let me look at the inline packaging first
<fginther> lool, argh, didn't realize it wasn't top approved.
<didrocks> lool: for sake of consistency, would have been cool to add --parallel to debian/rules
<didrocks> ok, merging anyway
<nerochiaro> salem_: also another question: where would be the ideal place to hook into to be notified of messages as they arrive, so that i can update the received message count in the infographic ?
<didrocks> fginther: I didn't top-approve on purpose, the package wasn't ready for daily release
<nerochiaro> salem_: the messaging app seems not ideal since it's not always running.
<mfisch> lool: I'll top approve that one we just discussed
<fginther> didrocks, sorry, I saw your comment
<didrocks> lool: then, FYI the process is that one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<fginther> didrocks, back to needs review
<didrocks> fginther: that's fine now, I won't block on the --parallel
<lool> didrocks: ok thanks
<cwayne> jdstrand, honestly, im not sure what the reproducer is yet
<didrocks> even if we loose consistency
<cwayne> i just mean i did the apparmor_parser
<fginther> lool, I'll get the upstream merge setup regardless
<ogra_> mterry, i saw some minor changes on the session manager branch ... did you get anywhere yet ?
<fginther> didrocks, lool, approved again
<lool> didrocks: I think it's coherent not to have it just like there is no --with autoreconf  :-)
<nerochiaro> salem_: possibly something that's qml-based ;)
<lool> because well there is no build  :-)
<lool> fginther: thanks!
<didrocks> lool: yeah, but I would like to have as few difference as possible
<mterry> ogra_, no.  That was just merging from trunk so far.  I'm currently adding more debugging output to logind to investigate
<ogra_> ok
<mandel> lool, is there a way I can find out what revno of the download manager does the next image have? I have on more bug from barry that I fixed and I need to make sure what bugs are fixed in the image
<cwayne> doanac, sergiusens updated my mr to use the subparsers, much better idea, thanks :)
<cwayne> doanac, sergiusens tested by pushing default and different timezone, seems to work
<lool> mandel: yes, a) look at manifest of the ubuntu bits of that image or look at the package verison on the device
<doanac> cwayne: i'll take a look. thanks
<mandel> lool, thx
<cwayne> doanac, i just applied your patch actually
<lool> mandel: b) check launchpad entry for that source package + version on the source package's page
<lool> mandel: c) changelog has the snapshot revno
<cwayne> so, i assume you'll be +1 on it :P
<mandel> lool, superb, thank you
<jdstrand> cwayne: ok, then I'll upload with just that and feel free to report new denials
<seb128> gema, no, welcome screen image got descoped from v1, we need to hide the widget
<cwayne> jdstrand, awesome, thank you!
<gema> seb128: ok, do you want a bug to hide the widget?
<mfisch> lool: timo added a license for us, once he updates that MP it can be the next autolanded one: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/prep_for_daily_release/+merge/187220
<lool> mfisch: ah cool
<lool> mfisch: oh so Mirv had done the work already, too bad
<mfisch> lool: I need to change my filters so get MP notifications for sevilerow, I had so many I filter them all
<stgraber> barry: can you confirm that I can close bug 1220907?
<ubot5> bug 1220907 in Ubuntu system image "Add support for 'version_detail' in channel.ini" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220907
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> stgraber, hi, would it be possible to get a devel-customized-proposed image?  or is that pushing it :)
<barry> stgraber: it's fixed released in the client
<stgraber> barry: ok and it was on the server side too, so I'll close it
<stgraber> cwayne: depends what you mean by that :)
<stgraber> barry: how high is bug 1221844 on your todo list?
<ubot5> bug 1221844 in Ubuntu system image "Support channel aliases tracking" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221844
<cwayne> stgraber, currently the devel-customized seems to use the latest daily, is there any way we can get that + a customized image using the latest devel-proposed as a base?
<stgraber> barry: we'll need that one for sure before 13.10 or everything will blow up when we change devel and devel-proposed to point to T
<niemeyer> I seem to be misunderstanding something more fundamental about how to run apps in the phone itself..
<stgraber> cwayne: ok, good, yes, that's easy to do. I was vaguely affraid you wanted some way of testing both the new devel-proposed images + customization and have some proposed customization tarballs with manual copy (which owuld have given me a bit of an headache to figure out how to do with less than 6 channels ;))
<niemeyer> Even a trivial QML app such as this:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150580/
<niemeyer> Has no touch interaction at all once I run it in qmlscene on the phone
<salem_> nerochiaro, sorry, I was in a meeting. so, the signal is emitted by telepathy. now I am checking why it's not being emitted by qml.
<stgraber> cwayne: actually, I think devel-proposed-customized would make more sense as a name, would you agree?
<cwayne> stgraber, yes, i'd agree
<barry> stgraber: it's not on my list for 1.6, which will be mostly about d/l service integration.  i'll milestone it for 1.7 and put it at critical
<stgraber> cwayne: (so we may one day have devel-proposed-customized-proposed if you ever come up with a "proposed" customization tarball ;))
<nerochiaro> salem_: thanks
<cwayne> stgraber, my brain hurts :)
<stgraber> barry: sounds good, as long as we have it for 13.10 and can test it before release, I'm fine with that
<nerochiaro> salem_: and regarding the other question, where do you think it would be a good place to catch the incomin messages to update the infographics ?
<stgraber> cwayne: welcome to my world ;)
<barry> stgraber: feel free to triage the existing client bugs.  right now i'm fully focused on lp: #1196991 but once that lands, i'll get in as much else as possible
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1196991 in Ubuntu system image "Support the new download dbus service" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196991
<salem_> nerochiaro, well, you can also send messages from the messaging-menu, so probably messaging-app isn't the best place for any of those cases.
<lool> fginther: so https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/inline-packaging/+merge/187268 doens't seem to be landing, is this some conflict on our side?
<nerochiaro> salem_: is messaging menu a qml component ?
<cwayne> stgraber, :D  so obviously this isn't urgent or anything, but it is something that could be helpful for us
<salem_> nerochiaro, I think so.
<nerochiaro> salem_: know where it lives in lp: ?
<stgraber> cwayne: should be ready in ~5min
<salem_> nerochiaro, I think the only places where we always get incoming/outgoing notifications are the history-service and telepathy-ofono
<stgraber> cwayne: it's just some extra config to get that generated
<cwayne> stgraber, you're my hero.
<nerochiaro> salem_: the messaging menu seems to geti them as well
<fginther> lool, the builder slaves are at capacity, I've up'ed the priority to have it build next
<lool> fginther: ok, because this is new I wasn't sure it was picked up or not; thanks for checking
<mfisch> tedg: is it possible to have a user-level dbus service that listens on the system bus and talks (outbound) on the session?
<stgraber> cwayne: you should be good to go
<cwayne> stgraber, awesome, thanks so much
<stgraber> cwayne: (haven't tried the channel but it published to system-image.u.c so hopefully my code works as expected and all will be fine :))
<cwayne> stgraber, ill try it out now :)
<tedg> mfisch, Sure, but you might just use and upstart job in that case?
<stgraber> sergiusens, plars, cjohnston: can you all confirm you no longer use "daily" or "daily-proposed" anywhere and that I'm fine to remove them now (as I said I'd in that e-mail a little over a week ago)?
<mfisch> tedg: the service would be started by upstart, yes (is that what you meant)?
<tedg> mfisch, I'm saying that upstart jobs can be triggered by events on the system bus if you need them to then do something on teh session bus.
<seb128> gema, (sorry, was in a meeting) ... yes please
<plars> stgraber: I believe we have a branch to fix that, but it wasn't committed yet it seems. Let me check on that
<mfisch> tedg: hmm, so we could emit an upstart signal and start N session jobs, a good idea
<mfisch> ricmm: ^^^ we could have a simple bridge to do this
<sergiusens> stgraber, from phablet-tools PoV, no... I can't vouch for people wanting to use --channel daily-proposed and complain later ;-)
<sergiusens> they'll get the error message
<sergiusens> stgraber, 'stable' is the default for a while
<lool> tedg: hey
<lool> tedg: I can't find where I've filed / sent this, but I did some testing of the kill/stop thing from upstart-app-launch and it doesn't work right
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok, good. I'll consider phablet-flash as good then and wait for plars to confirm that QA no longer uses the old names.
<lool> tedg: I think it fails to stop the running app because it's SIGSTOP-ed
<tedg> lool, Oh, what does it do?
<stgraber> sergiusens: it's really not a big problem for me to maintain those aliases but as the list grows it leads to extra confusion for users browsing the server :)
<tedg> lool, Ah, so we need the wakeup stuff.
<lool> tedg: right
<tedg> lool, That's in progress for today, so probably best to get that landed.
<lool> tedg: eventually it dies though
<tedg> lool, Then worry about the activation cases.
<lool> tedg: so you could stop || true in the mean time
<lool> albeit that's all very slow
<lool> probably some timeouts or slow polling somewhere
<plars> stgraber: it might actually be merged now, just need to double check
<sergiusens> stgraber, users shouldn't browse the server without reading the docs :-)
<ricmm> mfisch: thinking
<awe_> cyphermox, revised patch looks good... although one more question
<cyphermox> sure
<awe_> cyphermox, what does transfer-mode == "allow-none" mean?  I couldn't find any documentation on this anywhere?
<tedg> lool, It's the upstart job killing.  It sends SIGTERM, waits five seconds and gets viscous to those that don't listen.
<awe_> cyphermox, that's for the g_hash_table_lookup() call
<cyphermox> awe_: you mean transfer-non?
<awe_> no
<awe_> "allow-none"
<stgraber> sergiusens: did you just say "users" and "read the docs" in the same sentence? :)
<awe_> see: https://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.36/glib-Hash-Tables.html#g-hash-table-lookup
<plars> lool, sergiusens: image based updates hangout?
<RAOF> awe_: allow-none means “NULL is valid”
<stgraber> plars: do you want me in there too? (I'm back home but just need to go dig my webcam out of my bag ;))
<awe_> OK, but if that's the only annotation, then the default for transfer is "full" correct?
<RAOF> awe_: I *think* the default is no transfer
<awe_> RAOF, hmmm, according the annotation doc, return values always default to "transfer full", unless otherwise annotated.  The issue is whether or not a return value from g_hash_table_lookup() needs to be unref'd
<awe_> https://wiki.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection/Annotations
<RAOF> awe_: Well, it's not a gobject, so you can't unref it.
<awe_> sorry I meant free
<awe_> ;)
<lool> plars: ah sorry
<RAOF> I would be amazed if g_hash_table_find returned a pointer to a copy of the value rather than the value itself.
<RAOF> So, that's either a missing annotation or the default annotation for non-gobjects is different :)
<mhall119> mzanetti: what was the command to reset the Launcher icons?
<RAOF> Particularly because it *can't* return a copy of the data, because it's just got a (void *)
<awe_> RAOF, thanks... again just doing a visual code inspection and I wasn't sure on this one, but wanted to be on the safe side
<mhall119> mzanetti: nvm, found it in the scroll buffer
<mzanetti> quite weird that the launcher icons disappeard tbh... there wasn't any update in the launchers config
<mzanetti> this time, that is
<cwayne> stgraber, new channel worked, thanks!
<cwayne> pete-woods, was there any conclusion on the infographic theming??
<cwayne> s/??/?/
<doanac> sergiusens, plars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1229034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229034 in Autopilot "Failing tests with the 1.3 branch (Sep 23)" [Critical,New]
<mhall119> is it a know issue that I get 2 thumbnails in "Recent apps" for each app that I have open?
<nerochiaro> salem_: so you suggest i hook directly into telepathy-ofono ? doesn't seem the safest place to do something like sending infographics info
<mhall119> and, in fact, it seems that I get 2 of that app running
<sergiusens> mhall119, you have two apps? right?
<sergiusens> mhall119, I'm seeing something like that
<mhall119> sergiusens: yes, I open Google+ once, but have 2 of them rnning
<mhall119> verified 2 separate app processes
<mhall119> odd, when I open Facebook I only get one
<mhall119> but both just call webbrowser-app
<salem_> nerochiaro, well, I personally dont like adding to tp-ofono non telepathy stuff. Perhaps boiko has a better idea
<mrueg> apt-get update crashes my galaxy nexus (cdimage-touch based), any idea why that happens?
<mhall119> huh, now Google+ only opens one
<nerochiaro> salem_: if messaging menu is qml that seems great to me, why wouldn't it be a good place ? it's always running
<Stskeeps> awe_: btw, github.com/rilmodem/ofono ended up being the place?
<boiko> nerochiaro: salem_: what is the problem you guys are trying to solve?
<mhall119> ah, it seems every time I open Google+ from the dash, it starts a new one
<nerochiaro> boiko: where to put the code that sends to infographics a notification when we receive or send an sms
<salem_> boiko, the problem is that messaging-app is not always running.
<stgraber> barry, slangasek, asac, lool: so in case you missed it in the backlog (that channel is rather noisy), we now have an extra channel and an extra alias. saucy-proposed-customized and devel-proposed-customized. That's saucy-proposed + the latest customization tarball from Jenkins.
<boiko> nerochiaro: salem_: I think a telepathy-observer would be the best place, maybe put this in telephony-service-indicator?
<pete-woods> cwayne: I'm going to have to re-do the work, I'll do it tomorrow morning, and it shouldn't take long
<nerochiaro> boiko: that's the messaging indicator ?
<stgraber> barry, slangasek, asac, lool: as those are "proposed" channels, I've set the hidden flag on them so they shouldn't be displayed to the users (not sure if any of our tools actually look at that flag though)
<nerochiaro> boiko: or the one that manages the connection status ?
<cwayne> pete-woods, ok, cool thanks for the update :) let me know if you want me to test any debs tomorrow
<boiko> nerochiaro: that's the piece of code that places items in the messaging-menu and OSD notifications
<barry> stgraber: not yet
<nerochiaro> boiko:  interesting. where does it live in lp ?
<salem_> boiko, is the indicator also currently tracking outgoing messages?
<pete-woods> cwayne: will do, any updates will be pushed as soon as they're ready to that MR (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/color-themes-gconf/+merge/186770) :)
<boiko> nerochiaro: lp:telephony-service
<mhr3> tedg, ping?
<lool> stgraber: combinatory explosion!
<tedg> mhr3, pong, kill shot!
<boiko> salem_: well, it has a signal for that, but probably not used for now
<mhr3> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150797/ ideas?
<salem_> boiko, nerochiaro I think the indicator would be the best place then.
<stgraber> lool: well, I did mention we could at some point get saucy-proposed-customized-proposed, then that'd be a real explosion :)
<stgraber> lool: (saucy-proposed with a proposed customization tarball ;))
<tedg> mhr3, libdbus-dev ?
<cwayne> pete-woods, awesome, ill be sure to watch the branch
<rickspencer3> kgunn hey, my phone is frozen, but I have it connected to my 'puter and top doesn't make it look too busy or anything
<lool> stgraber: yeah but what if I want to customize it with a *second* tarball?
<rickspencer3> what can I do to help debug?
<lool> ;-)
<rickspencer3> frozen = swiping doesn't work, buttons do nother, etc...
<rickspencer3> lool, ^ thoughts?
<nerochiaro> salem_: where do i find that indicator ?
<nerochiaro> boiko: ^
<tedg> mhr3, Sorry, libdbus-1-dev
<kgunn> rickspencer3: are you on mir or surface flinger?
<stgraber> lool: thankfully I don't think we have a length limitation for the channel name ;)
<boiko> nerochiaro: lp:telephony-service
<rickspencer3> kgunn SF
<salem_> nerochiaro, lp:telephony-service
<mhr3> tedg, ii  libdbus-1-dev:amd64                                  1.6.12-0ubuntu5
<nerochiaro> salem_:  boiko: oh, i thought you guys were talkign of two different things, sorry. bit confused.
<rickspencer3> kgunn oh, just noticed a unity crash file in /var/crash that seems about the same time
<boiko> nerochiaro: nope, we were just agreeing that there is the right place :)
<nerochiaro> salem_: boiko: i'll look into that. in the meantime can anyone of you review this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/dialer-app/dialer-app-metrics/+merge/187210
<rickspencer3> 16:17 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<tedg> mhr3, Hmm... no good idea.
<tedg> mhr3, Not sure how to do a "make V=1" in cmake
<rickspencer3> kgunn I'll log a bug and attach the crash file later
<kgunn> Saviq: ^ any good way to unwind that crash ?
<mhr3> tedg, i just know that i knew at some point :)
<kgunn> rickspencer3: unity could mean ui or backend i suppose
<asac> stgraber: thanks for the heads up. thats the tarball produced by achiang etc?
<stgraber> asac: yep
<asac> stgraber: from what i understand there is nothing secret in there
<asac> so we dont necessarily need to hide/protect it
<asac> i will double check...
<nerochiaro> boiko: salem_: you will need at runtime the packages that jenkins built here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/libusermetrics/metrics-qml-bindings/+merge/187001
<rickspencer3> kgunn I suppose if someone inspects that crash file they will see
<nerochiaro> boiko: salem_: if that could be looked at before your EOD it would be really awesome
<rickspencer3> also, I presume whoopsie-daisy will help us out, too ;)
<mhr3> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150823/
<boiko> nerochiaro: just curious, wouldn't that be better fit to live in the telephony-service-indicator too?
<stgraber> asac: it's only hidden in the sense that it won't show up in any user visible list of channels (our standard -proposed channel is hidden too), users need to directly pass --channel=<whatever>-proposed for those to show up
<asac> ic
<asac> stgraber: but we can still find it :)?
<tedg> kgunn, rickspencer3, this is the apport-backtrace script I use: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150825/
<stgraber> asac: daily-customized is visible in the list (since it's based on stable images) and all of them are easy to discoever by looking at the server
<boiko> nerochiaro: I mean, the dialer-app might not be running all the time
<mhall119> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1229827
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229827 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Launching click installed apps from the dash runs multiple instances" [Undecided,New]
<asac> stgraber: ok i see. thats good i think. thanks
<mhall119> if you can confirm
<stgraber> asac: yeah, it's just a hidden: True flag set in the json, anyone is free to ignore it :)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, kgunn we two of those in trunks, but can you send me the .crash file - I'll unpack it and try and see if I can get an interesting trace out of it
<boiko> nerochiaro: and for missed calls the dialer-app might not be running at all
<rickspencer3> Saviq, just email it to you, you mean?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, yeah
<rickspencer3> sure, doing now
<tedg> mhr3, Huh, you got no -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0
<mhr3> indeed
<nerochiaro> boiko: hmm, i did it there as in qml it was much quicker. i think for a first iteration is good enough and can be moved into the indicator later
<mhr3> tedg, clearly upstart is broken :P
<tedg> mhr3, pkg-config --cflags dbus-1
<boiko> nerochiaro: ok then
<nerochiaro> boiko: thanks
<mhr3> tedg, it's there
<tedg> mhr3, I blame cmake, port the project to autotools.
<cwayne> sergiusens, is phablet-demo-setup up to date? it seems it likely wouldn't work on a r/o system
<mhr3> tedg, try for yourself pkg-config --cflags libupstart
<tedg> mhr3, Yeah, that hasn't worked.
<tedg> mhr3, It doesn't set up the depends right.
<mhr3> indeed
<sergiusens> cwayne, it won't and some parts of it would never work there
<mhr3> tedg, do you commit there?
<mhr3> a fix would be nice :)
<rickspencer3> thanks Saviq, sent
<cwayne> alright, figured as much
<mhr3> i can approve.. maybe
<Saviq> rickspencer3, thanks
<tedg> mhr3, No, not really. And their release cycle is really long, so it wasn't a valid fix when I was working on it.
<cwayne> sergiusens, it looks like the pictures and fake conversations could be fixed easily
<tedg> mhr3, The package deps need to be fixed as well.
<cwayne> sergiusens, not sure about the contacts though
<tedg> mhr3, Basically the same issue on the dev packages
<mrueg> any pkg installation on my ubuntu touch device crashes (using apt-get), anyone has the same problem?
<tedg> mhr3, But the CMakeLists.txt has dbus-1 in it.
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah... out of band stuff easily... the lens/scope stuff not so much
<mhr3> tedg, wonder how could it pass all our testing
<mrueg> is there a better way to install new packages?
<mhr3> or what's different on my machine
<tedg> mhr3, I'm guessing your setup is broken :-)
<tedg> mhr3, "rm -rf * ; bzr revert" your unity directory
<tedg> Scorched earth
<mhr3> tedg, no thanks, didn't commit my last changes yet :)
<cwayne> sergiusens, where do contacts live?
<tedg> mhr3, "bzr shelve ; rm -rf * ; bzr revert"
<sergiusens> cwayne, the data? in $HOME/**/evolution
<mterry> ogra_, do you know why /dev/tty0 doesn't exist on the galaxy, but it does on nexus4?
<sergiusens> cwayne, importing them into there is actually easy
<tedg> mhr3, I need to go afk for a bit, ping me if there's something I can do there.
<cwayne> sergiusens, so instead of debs, why not have separate tars, wget them on host, push them over, and unpack them?
<mhr3> tedg, i'll try your scary clean-tree
<cwayne> sergiusens, that could also make it work if the device has no network
<ogra_> mterry, because upstart acts up without having CONFIG_VT enabled on the nexus4
<cwayne> jdstrand, thanks for fixing that so quickly! you're awesome :)
<mhr3> tedg, and if it doesn't work, you get to patch the thing i loose ;)
<tedg> heh
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah... so what's the urgency here? I don't want to redo much and things are moving a lot
<ogra_> mterry, the ttys are just fallout, the kernel config could need some cleanup
<mterry> ogra_, the existence of /dev/tty0 is changing how logind works, in a way that fails with how lightdm tries to set up the surfaceflinger session.  I'm looking at a lightdm-workaround now, but if /dev/tty0 existed, I believe we'd work on the galaxy
<ogra_> mterry, i think on the galaxy it breaks the GLES driver to enable it ... not sure though
<ogra_> you could try :)
<mterry> ogra_, it would involve recompiling the kernel?
 * mterry blanches at that
<cwayne> sergiusens, we're doing a lot of demos, and streamlining getting the demos set up saves us a lot of time and removes a lot of potential for issues
<cwayne> sergiusens, i can certainly look into it, no need for you to get dragged in, just wanted some clarification first :)
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, or asking the kernel team for a test package with that change
<ogra_> mterry, rtg or apw have fast builders :)
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> if you make the image writable installing the kernel deb might just work ... else you can use flash-touch-kernel /path/to/kernel
<jdstrand> cwayne: you're welcome! :)
<OrokuSaki_> IS the browser able to play gstreamer mp4 vids that are now in "Online Videos?"
<cwayne> sergiusens, also any chance of a top-approve here? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-timezone-setup/+merge/186891
<dholbach> is there a way to update the avatar of contacts already?
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah, will do in a bit
<sergiusens> in my pipeline now
<cwayne> sergiusens, awesome, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: hey dude on the setting app, is the storage going off the screen a known bug?
<mrueg> any pkg installation on my ubuntu touch device crashes (using apt-get), anyone has the same problem? is there a better way than apt-get install?
<mhr3> tedg, got the hud issue again
<mhr3> tedg, and it seems that it's happening cause hud-service is running, but it doesn't own the hud dbus name
<awe_> Stskeeps, sorry missed your ping earlier... yes, rilmodem/ofono is the Ubuntu Touch rilmodem code
<Stskeeps> awe_: alrighty, we'll see what we can do
<mhr3> tedg, correction, it's not on the bus at all
<awe_> Stskeeps, ?
<awe_> Stskeeps, as this is our master branch, and we're in feature freeze for 13.10, we're trying to keep changes to a minimum right now
<seb128> davmor2, yes, it's part of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1205297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1205297 in ubuntu-system-settings "storage: should get the disk size of the xdg directories" [High,In progress]
<seb128> davmor2, it's using fake datas and those can go over the disk space
<awe_> Stskeeps, we're also trying still in the midst of getting our current package built from this branch
<Stskeeps> awe_: :nod: i'll see how big our delta to it is for when ff is over
<Stskeeps> we're getting a lot of good productization things into it atm so
<awe_> Stskeeps, it's pretty big, however we may create a Saucy+1 branch which we could use to start staging the merge
<awe_> Stskeeps, we still have some house-keeping to do to get the master branch actually incorporated in our next package upload
<Stskeeps> :nod:
<awe_> Stskeeps, but it's a start.  ;)
<jono> Saviq, not sure if you saw this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1229851
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229851 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Scrolling up and down doesn't work unless I expand a scope" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> oSoMoN, ping
<mterry> ogra_, cwayne: OK, think I figured it out.  LightDM needs to tell logind that we're on either VT 0 or 1 depending on whether /dev/tty0 exists (and thus whether logind thinks we can multi seat or not)
<mterry> patch coming for lightdm
<ogra_> yay
<cwayne> mterry, \o/
<oSoMoN> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> oSoMoN, is there any ETA for setting a homepage on webbrowser-app?
<oSoMoN> cwayne: it’s not on the priority list for 13.10, should it be?
<nerochiaro> boiko: i will fix the nitpick on the telephony app review. in the meantime maybe you want to start having a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/telephony-service/telephony-service-metrics/+merge/187297
<cwayne> oSoMoN, i think it should be
<nerochiaro> boiko: i'm waiting for jenkins to finish building it so i can test it, but at least you can start telling me if the code seems reasonable
<cwayne> oSoMoN, it's a pretty key customization, and right now what we have for it is a hack that's not particularly good
<nerochiaro> salem_:  ^^
<boiko> nerochiaro: yep, I'm helping the calculator app guys testing one critical bug they have, I will be working on this pretty soon
<oSoMoN> cwayne: understood, I’ll see if it can get on the list
<nerochiaro> boiko: thank you
<cwayne> oSoMoN, thanks, i'd think a dconf key would be the easiest route for us
<salem_> nerochiaro, I will also have a look soon
<boiko> nerochiaro: just one small comment, other than that the code looks ok
<salem_> nerochiaro, I added a comment too.
<boiko> salem_: good point, I was forgetting about that one, which makes me think we should move the code that checks for scrollback and delivery report messages to that slot instead of the showNotification() method
<mterry> greyback, heyo!  So I tested the welcome wizard in Mir mode (remember I pinged you the other day about getting OSK working in the welcome wizard).  I now act like a mirserver and such (copied same unity-mir logic from unity8).  But it still doesn't come up.  I see in the output that the Unity-Mir override for OSKController complains about no __oskSurface being set.  Any pointers on how to get further?
<greyback> mterry: check if maliit is opening a surface at all. In your QML, add something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6151088/
<nerochiaro> salem_: looking
<greyback> mterry: this will print whenever a surface is created with Mir. Use that to check maliit's keyboard surface is being created and registered with mir
<mterry> greyback, and maliit-server would be the one creating it?
<greyback> mterry: correct
<mterry> greyback, ok, am working on something else right now, but when I get back to the wizard, will look.  thank you
<greyback> mterry: once you confirm that, you need to ensure that the maliit server's surface is getting a special DepthId. Have a look in lp:unity-mir: src/unity-mir/surfacecontroller for what I do. (Note that I guess the shell's surface based on it's name, which is naughty, something I hope to fix properly)
<greyback> mterry: otherwise the OSK surface may be underneath the u-s-c surface, so not visible
<greyback> mterry: thirdly, the OSKController is in charge of setting the surface's visible true/false. You need to make sure it has __oskSurface set correctly
<Saviq> jono, do you have "Dash plugins" below "More suggestions"/
<Saviq> ?
<jono> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> jono, actually it doesn't matter, should scroll regardles... no, didn't see that
<Saviq> jono, can't say I can reproduce :/
<nerochiaro> salem_: i fixed it in another way, because i wanted to send to the infographics after we display the notification
<nerochiaro> salem_: but now it's sent only on real text messages
<nerochiaro> boiko: fixed your style complaint as well on the other MR
<boiko> nerochiaro: thanks
<boiko> nerochiaro: I will test that soon, is there a way to verify that the data is acually saved properly?
<jono> Saviq, strange
<Saviq> jono, can you reproduce across reboots?
<jono> Saviq, let me try
<lex_> hey ubuntu geeks
<lex_> i have a question and i wonder if someone can help?
<mhall119> lex_: ask
<lex_> i am interested in ubuntu touch, i have a bb playbook
<lex_> can be installed on it since has good hardware
<mhall119> I don't think it runs on a playbook
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the full list of devices and their level of functionality
<jono> Saviq, nope, can't reproduce over reboot
<Saviq> jono, must've gotten into some weird state
<lex_> oh alright
<lex_> it is worth to put it on a samusung galaxy s3\
<nerochiaro> boiko: simplest way is to lock the phone and keep double tapping on the infographic circle until it gets to the message count (or it cycles back to something you already seen, in which case the metric hasn't been sent)
<boiko> nerochiaro: ah ok, very easy then, nice
<nerochiaro> boiko: haven't tested the one about messages yet, but it worked fine for dialer+ofono sim
<boiko> nerochiaro: ok, I will try on the device
<dobey> does anyone know a way to invalid the results of a search from within a Unity.ScopeSearchBase, given it has no clear reference to the scope itself? i tried to cheat by adding it as an argument to the constructor of my ScopeSearchBase class, but calling scope.results_invalidated() doesn't seem to cause the UI to refresh here :(
<Chocanto> mhall119: ping !
<renato_> fginther, could you help me with this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1213046/+merge/186223
<mhall119> Chocanto: pong
<salem_> awe_, just sent you the modified tp-ofono package attached to my reply in that thread.
<awe_> salem_, thanks!
<mterry> ogra_, asac, cwayne: OK.  I have a branch that seems to fix things for me.  I've asked Robert to review/release when he gets up.  I'd appreciate any confirmation of that so while I'm still in the office with the device, I can fix anything now before he reviews it.  Please grab lp:~mterry/lightdm/multi-seat-vt-0 and lp:~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch  (note that you no longer need to add /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf -- its default conf
<mterry> ig is surfaceflinger for now)
<mterry> Uh, this is re: maguro and lightdm
<ogra_> hmm, i'm in the middle of flashing ...
<jdstrand> mardy: hi! is everything in place for online accounts to prompt if an app tries to access it?
<ogra_> and the archive is in beta freeze, not sure how smooth lightdm will land atm
<mterry> ogra_, fair enough.  It's only a change in the Mir side of lightdm, which Robert said he's been treating as not-as-embargoed as the rest of it.  We'll see what he wants to do
<ogra_> mterry, right, we have such a thing just landing for xorg too ...
<fginther> renato_, I'll take a look
<mterry> ogra_, but regardless, testing of fix would be appreciated, if you have time
<ogra_> mterry, i'll try to do a test, but really dont plan to do an all nighter today
<ogra_> (already past 8pm over here)
<mterry> ogra_, ok, no worries
<mterry> ogra_, I didn't consider your timezone  :)
<ogra_> well, i usually work until 11
<ogra_> or 10 at least
<mhall119> sergiusens: is the ubuntu-docviewer-app click packaged?
<mhall119> now that URI handling is enabled on the platform side, we can use that app to display text files, PDFs and images (those not in the gallery specifically)
<Chocanto> mhall119: Just to know about packaging c++ plugin for QML. Is it good to set "Architecture" as "Any" ?
<mhall119> Chocanto: I think C++ packages should be "all", seb128 can you confirm that?
<infinity> mhall119: Where would you get the idea that C++ packages are arch:all?
<infinity> Chocanto: Anything that compiles native code is arch:any (or arch-specific), so that would definitely include C++.  arch:all is for architecture independent stuff, like scripts and data.
<mhall119> infinity: because I always get all and any confused
<Chocanto> same as mhall119
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! No, I think we'll have to postpone it
<Chocanto> ok, thank you infinity ! :)
<mhall119> thanks infinity
<jdstrand> mardy: oh? what happened?
<mhall119> would be nice if we could s/all/indep/
<jdstrand> mardy: what is it blocked on?
<mardy> jdstrand: because of UI issues, mainly: we need to get window reparenting, in order to popup the dialogs on top of the client app
<jdstrand> mardy: hrm, that's too bad. are there bugs on it?
<mardy> jdstrand: I've been bugging some people personally, but there isn't a bug precisely on that. I mentioned the issue on this one, though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1223881
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223881 in unity-mir "Support having multiple surfaces per process" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> mhall119, first time I heard of ubuntu-docviewer-app as a core app, where's the code?
<mardy> jdstrand: tomorrow I'll file a new one just for the window reparenting, and I'll subscribe you as well
<Chocanto> sergiusens: lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<Chocanto> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<jdstrand> mardy: so, I can start bugging people too. can you either file a new bug or make sure an existing one has everything you need in it, then I can start tracking it, etc
<jdstrand> mardy: sounds great. just ping me after. thanks!
<ogra_> mhall119, what woudl do the pdf rendering ? we dont have anything for that in the image afaik
<Chocanto> fginther: ping
<mardy> jdstrand: will do, thanks
<sergiusens> Chocanto, ah, you needed a plugin, right? Is that done?
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Yes, I just need it to be in the PPA, and that's why i'm pinging fginther :)
<mhall119> ogra_: poppler has Qt5 and QML support
<fginther> Chocanto, what's up?
<ogra_> mhall119, we dont have poppler
<mhall119> sergiusens: it's been a core app all along, but because it needed the URI handling in platform to be useable we haven't pushed it into the images yet
<mhall119> ogra_: we can fix that
<ogra_> just saying :)
<ogra_> it wont just be the app alone
<Chocanto> fginther: Hey, how are you ? I need a package to be add in the PPA and in Jenkin, do you think it can be done ? :)
<fginther> Chocanto, it all depends on what package and where :-)
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: the docviewer-app will need to be deb packaged/click shim whatever we're doing for core apps with plugins
<sergiusens> mhall119, Chocanto ogra_ lets avoid adding this as a deb into the image and make it click direct please
<mhall119> sergiusens: what about the poppler stuff?
<sergiusens> if the plugin is built, can happen today
<sergiusens> mhall119, needs to be seeded
<Chocanto> fginther: This package : https://code.launchpad.net/file-qml-plugin
<mhall119> ok, so poppler+plugin seeded in the image, and the docviewer as a click package?
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Yes, i'm working on it !
<mhall119> Chocanto: did the QML plugin not make it into Saucy's archives?
<fginther> Chocanto, sergiusens, what ppa does this need to be in?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Which QML plugin ?
<mhall119> qtdeclarative5-poppler-qml-plugin
<Chocanto> mhall119: It should be in Saucy's archive, I think
<mhall119> I'm not seeing it
<mhall119> I see libpoppler-qt5-1, but not the qml plugin package
<cwayne> mterry, im going to start testing your stuff in like an hour and a half or so, sounds good?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Try qtdeclarative5-poppler1.0
<Chocanto> fginther: The core apps PPA
<fginther> Chocanto, ack
<mterry> cwayne, sure
<mhall119> Chocanto: ah ha!  wrong package name, must be an old one that was only ever in the PPA
<Chocanto> mhall119: It was the old name for the package yes but if I remember popey changed it :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: lool: asac: I've added poppler-qml-plugin to the Landing Pipeline spreadsheet
<mhall119> sergiusens: Chocanto: so now we need to click package ubuntu-docviewer-app and any non-platform plugins it uses
<Chocanto> mhall119: Do I have to wait for the last plugin to be added in the PPA to make it ?
<mhall119> Chocanto: the docviewer also needs the PDF mimetype added to it's .desktop file
<gnexowner> hi all
<gnexowner> am new to ubuntu
<mhall119> Chocanto: the file reader plugin?
<gnexowner> need some help can i pm someone?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes, this one
<Chocanto> mhall119: Oh and yes I need it, I was waiting for it to merge all waiting branches
<mhall119> Chocanto: that I don't know about, sergiusens there's one more C++ plugin used by the docviewer, but I think it can be bundled in the click package
<gnexowner> am trying to manually flashing ubuntu on gnex? do i need to flash all 4 files including recovery and boot for it to work?
<Chocanto> mhall119: And yes for the .desktop file, I will add it when file plugin will be availlable in the PPA
<Nicknoname> hello, is there any link to see changelog between dev release?
<ogra_> Nicknoname, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ does that suffice ??
<gnexowner> saucy preinstalled boot, recovery, system and touch all needed to be flashed?
<sergiusens> mhall119, it can, I asked Chocanto to make it a deb package and then I'll extract it
<popey> ogra_: asac 61 is looking good so far, one gotcha with the music app though..
<ogra_> popey, i dont get an icon change in the messaging indicator on maguro
<Chocanto> sergiusens: But we can't make a click package with the actual version of docviewer
<Nicknoname> yes perfect !
<popey> ogra_: when you get an SMS?
<ogra_> popey, the rest of the indicator seems fine though
<Chocanto> sergiusens: I need to merge the waiting branches to make it work, actually it isn't working
<ogra_> popey, yeah
 * popey tests
<popey> well, in a moment, mine is busy apporting unity 8
<ogra_> heh
<asac> popey: music app is not a new thing, right?
<popey> it plays music when not focussed
<popey> ☻
<mhall119> Chocanto: sergiusens: thanks guys!  I'll leave you to it then
<popey> oh man, I have album art!
<Nicknoname> last question, is there any link to download the proposal latest build?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-24-200016.png
<popey> (none of my tracks have artwork, so the app is doing it)
<mhall119> popey: the app or the mediascanner?
<popey> no idea
<popey> gah, unity8 crash again
<popey> easily triggered by switching apps by pulling in from the right
<mhall119> probably the scanner, I don't think the app is writing meta-data back, and the scope doesn't use the app
<Chocanto> fginther: How things are going ? :)
<popey> wonder where scanner is putting the artwork
<popey>  /home/phablet/.cache/mediascanne looks plausible
<fginther> Chocanto, I'm unable to build a source package from it currently
<fginther> Chocanto, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-dput/3/console
<popey> ok, music app is looping one track, sick of this now ☻
<Chocanto> fginther: Do you think something is bad with the debian configuration ?
<Chocanto> fginther: I had this error one time when I tested the package with pbuilder, but it just desepeared
<popey> ogra_: agreed, my indicator doesn't change colour either
<fginther> Chocanto, I believe it needs to be "3.0 (native)" but I'm still missing something
<fginther> Chocanto, googling
<Chocanto> fginther: Me too ^^
<fginther> Chocanto, found it I think. It builds if you drop the "-1" from the changelog package version
<Chocanto> fginther: Oh... yes, sorry, I fix it right now
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, I just pushed the fix, it should work right now
<fginther> Chocanto, yep, it's being pushed to the PPA
<fginther> Chocanto, now to wait and see if it shows up there :-)
<Chocanto> fginther: Thank you a lot for your help ! Hope it will work ! :)
<fginther> Chocanto, yw
<lool> tedg: Ah I had filed a bug
<lool> tedg: LP #1229468
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1229468 in Upstart Application Launcher "X-Ubuntu-Single-Instance=true doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229468
<lool> tedg: couldn't find it earlier
<tedg> lool, Great, thanks
<timppa> is it a known bug that sometimes the clock on top right is missing when phone is booted
<timppa> ?
<ogra_> timppa, i think that is filed yeah
<rickspencer3> no image promoted today?
<timppa> In latest builds there is also some strange "lag" when phone has been up around a day
<ogra_> rickspencer3, we were late today ... still in testing
<timppa> memory leaks or something?
<timppa> I have not debugged those in any way
<dobey> anyone know why run_async() would be called twice in a Unity.ScopeSearchBase-derived class?
<ogra_> gah
 * ogra_ grumbles needing to use hia U1 account to install click packages now 
<mhr3> dobey, it's called with every search
<fginther> renato_, I think this MP may have broken yours: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-status/+merge/186285
<fginther> renato_, it was merged to trunk just before your MP started to fail
<dobey> mhr3: and how many searches are run on startup?
<dobey> mhr3: i'm seeing it called twice simply from turning my device on and having the system boot up
<mhr3> might as well
<mhr3> it'll be as many times as needed :)
<mhr3> be called*
<dobey> unfortunately that isn't helping me debug the problem of the results not showing up, despite my calling results_invalidated() on the scope
<mhr3> dobey, results_invalidated is not hooked up in unity8
<mhr3> yet
<dobey> is there a timeframe on when it will be? it not being hooked up is making it impossible to verify my fix for a bug :-/
<mhr3> dobey, what bug?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1225388
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225388 in Unity 8 "Scope is blank even after connectivity is restored" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> well, i am trying to fix the scope to deal properly with errors and lack of network, by waiting until network is available to do the search
<mhr3> we were discussing the network stuff earlier today, and said it should be done centrally by unity
<dobey> there is only so much unity itself can do
<dobey> unity can't deal with arbitrary network errors in the scopes
<mhr3> it can know when connection was established
<dobey> it can tell the scope to refresh
<mhr3> and it does know which scopes do internet
<dobey> but the scope needs to be able to be smart and deal with errors
<mhr3> sure
<renato_> fginther, ok I will fix the conflict
<fginther> renato_, good luck
<dobey> mhr3: and as such, i'm trying to do that in the click scope, but beyond verifying that it is getting data from the network once the network does come up, i can't verify that the results are getting to the dash, because of the lack of invalidation handling
<dobey> so if that's going to be fixed soon, that would be very good to know
<mhr3> dobey, i'm working on it, but it's touching too many components, will take a while
<szymon_w> hi! I heard we can test Mir on daily images for Ubuntu Touch now... what needs to be done to turn on Mir on my nexus4 ?
<ogra_> szymon_w, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> szymon_w, to switch back, just remove it
<ogra_> szymon_w, (and a reboot after adding it)
<szymon_w> ogra_, thanks!
<dobey> mhr3: hrmm, ok. should i just assume that it will work, and try to get my branch landed anyway, and once the fix lands in unity8, things should "just work" again?
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<renato_> fginther, the merge was ok, without conflicts
<mhr3> dobey, sounds like reasonable assumption
<ralsina> dobey: wfm
<renato_> fginther, I pushed the changes
<dobey> ok, thanks
<fginther> renato_, the merge is ok. it looks like an incompatible change
<the_architect> hi
<the_architect> I have a question
<the_architect> I've just installed the 'ubuntu-system' devel image to a brand new Nexus 4
<the_architect> what's the best way to get a r/w root?
<renato_> fginther, any test falling? Does not make sense the change are very different
<the_architect> is a simple remount enough or it will screw things up?
<fginther> renato_, the tests fail make check. Are you able to build and run the tests locally after merging trunk?
<popey> the_architect: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> the_architect: do that and you lose the ability to update over the air
<the_architect> thanks
<popey> the_architect: reboot after running that command
<the_architect> of course, I'm just playing around
<popey> cool
<the_architect> it doesn't seem to reply to pings on the wifi interface, is that to be expected?
<the_architect> iptables looks clean
<nik90_> popey: did you get a reply from bzoltan regarding gps?
<popey> nik90_: yes!
<popey> lp:~bzoltan/+junk/SystemInfo
<nik90_> popey: nice!
<popey> not tried it yet myself
<popey> rev #5 should have the location tab in it.
<nik90_> popey: no worries, I will do the testing. thnx!
<popey> he found a probably bug in the underlying guts
<popey> you need a good satellite view, and it takes an _age_ to lock on
<nik90_> popey: ah :)
<nik90_> popey: but looking at the app he is building, it looks quite useful!
<popey> the app is a fork of one made by pmcgowan
<nik90_> bzoltan: thanks a lot for your sample system api app
<popey> i _think_
<popey> feedback welcome!
<nik90_> popey: whoever I got to thank for it
<the_architect> one last thing: is there a working jabber/xmpp app somewhere?
<renato_> fginther, how this get merged?
<pmcgowan> popey, hey I did something good
<fginther> renato_, it passed the build and tests: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/300/
<fginther> renato_, are you unable to build trunk?
<renato_> fginther, and why this is broken now?
<popey> ☻
<renato_> fginther, I never got all sdk tests passing on my machine
<renato_> I do not know why
<renato_> fginther, this test always fails on my machine
<renato_> PASS   : qmltestrunner::i18nAPI::test_0_domain()
<renato_> XPASS  : qmltestrunner::i18nAPI::test_0_dtr() QCOMPARE(, ) returned TRUE unexpectedly.
<renato_>    Loc: [/home/renato/Projects/phablet/sdk/fix-swipe-to-delete/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_plugin_i18n.qml(55)]
<fginther> renato_, I'm afraid that's beyond my expertise. Hopefully the sdk team can help figure this out.
<Chocanto> fginther: ubuntu-docviewer need to pass all tests to be able to merge a new branch ?
<Chocanto> fginther: because the new branch broke all tests, but it's normal...
<Chocanto> fginther: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/461/?
<fginther> Chocanto, shouldn't the tests be fixed theen?
<Chocanto> fginther: I can fix the tests in the same branch but I would have preferated do it in a separated branch
<Chocanto> fginther: If it's possible, if not I will do it in the same branch
<fginther> Chocanto, it needs to be in the same branch. That way tests never get out of sync
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, so.. let's work ! :)
<cwayne> mterry: ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello
<cwayne> mterry: so should i start with a fresh image to test? or can i just use the one i had installed yesterday?
<mterry> cwayne, should be able to reuse it
<cwayne> mterry: awesome. can you give me those branches again?
<zzarr> hello again hashcode
<zzarr> I wounder what has to be done for ubuntu-touch to work with the droid 4?
<mterry> cwayne, sorry, was afk.  one sec
<mterry> cwayne, lp:~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch and lp:~mterry/lightdm/multi-seat-vt-0
<stgraber> jdstrand: would something simple like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151759/ cover your needs?
<mterry> cwayne, just build both, install, and reboot.  no other config changes should be needed
<cwayne> mterry: just branch build install and reboot?
<mterry> (unlike last time)
<cwayne> mterry: awesome
<cwayne> mterry: is the session-manager-touch any different from the one i built yesterday?
<mterry> cwayne, slightly, I merged from trunk.  But not in an appreciable way for your testing
<cwayne> mterry: alright, building now
<cwayne> mterry: once we get this solved, any chance you can help me out with the welcome screen wallpaper business?
<mterry> cwayne, again, it should be fixed by this branch?
<mterry> cwayne, you found that it wasn't?
<cwayne> mterry: yeah, i get a Permission Denied
<mterry> cwayne, wait... doing what?
<cwayne> mterry: doing that dbus-send setBackground or whatever in an upstart job
<mterry> cwayne, do we still need that?  I thought I changed unity8's greeter to fallback to the gsetting value
<cwayne> mterry: you did, which is a good start, but a carrier/oem may want to customize the welcome screen to something different too
<cwayne> if that's the case, we need a mechanism to do it
<mterry> cwayne, OK, fair
<mterry> cwayne, was your dbus-send call running as phablet or root?
<cwayne> mterry: phablet i think.  its an a session upstart job
<mterry> cwayne, yup, that's phablet.  So that should work once this lightdm stuff does.  It will give you permission denied in the meantime because policykit is denying you, based on the fact that logind thinks your session isn't active.  But lightdm whacks logind over the head in these branches
<cwayne> hm ok
<cwayne> ill try it out :)
<mterry> cwayne, I assume your upstart job is written in a way to avoid a race condition?  Seems like that would be a problem unless you did something like "start on starting unity8"
<cwayne> mterry: i think i did start on started dbus and starting unty8
<mterry> cwayne, should work.  Though I think starting unity8 should be sufficient, because it also needs dbus
<cwayne> mterry: i'll try it out once this builds
<jdstrand> stgraber: I think so. it seems like I could drop this into /etc/init/boot-hooks:
<jdstrand> start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version
<jdstrand> script
<jdstrand>     aa-clickhook -f
<jdstrand> end script
<stgraber> yep, or actually replacing the script section by a "exec aa-clickhook -f" which will save you a pointless fork+shell
<jdstrand> yeah, I couldn't remember the syntax otoh, so I did it that way :)
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone getting bad fps playing 720p mp4's?? I can play 480p mp4's with a good framerate... but not 720p
<stgraber> lool, slangasek: can one of you think of something else I should be supporting in the initial implementation of the boot time hooks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151759/ (for bug 1215092)
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<lool> jdstrand: had you filed a bug for the upgrade problem you ran into?  stgraber was asking me for an id earlier
<jdstrand> lool: I did not. I didn't have the information needed for it to be useful
<popey> ogra_: asac mail sent
<mterry> Cimi, did you ever get around to looking at the welcome-wizard language-change work?
<ogra_> popey, thx
<jdstrand> all I could say was "yeah, I flashed a while ago and I remounted rw a few times, installed stuff. I think I remount ro before rebooted, but maybe not"
<jdstrand> I did make a note to keep an eye on it
<lool> stgraber: seems about right
<lool> jdstrand: you can't remount ro (or at least I never managed to)
<jdstrand> lool: oh, I do all the time. only once was I not able to
<Anonynimity> so, in porting ubuntu-touch to a new device, is it REQUIRED that one have CM10.+
<Anonynimity> ?
<lool> stgraber: could you post this on ubuntu-phone@ either before or after landing the first version in case someone has different use case / needs?
<stgraber> jdstrand: ok, missing files are after an upgrade is a bit scary as I just checked and we definitely call a good old "sync" at the end of an upgrade, so corruption or missing files after that point sounds like a kernel bug...
<jdstrand> surely depends on what we are doing-- for me it is installing a new version of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 99% of the time :)
<lool> jdstrand: maybe it's because I use adb, I just try to mount -o remount,ro / and it never works, always tells me busy
<ogra_> Anonynimity, no, but it will make the porting a lot harder
<lool> I tend to dpkg -i something
 * jdstrand too
<lool> bah, I guess I'm doing it wrong
<Anonynimity> alright, and ogra_, will I need to extract my phone's boot.img-kernel file?
<stgraber> lool: remount,ro works fine for me if you do it quickly enough that nothing running noticed / was read-write :) (if any rw fd got opened in between, the remount will fail)
<ogra_> Anonynimity, you need the kernel source
<jdstrand> stgraber: I was missing /var/lib/dpkg/status. that's about all I can say. I don't know how to reproduce
<ogra_> and need to build it
<Anonynimity> where would I find the kernel source ogra_?
<jdstrand> stgraber: (I did have status-old)
<jdstrand> stgraber: when are boot-hooks expected to run?
<ogra_> Anonynimity, you should be able to get it from the phone vendor
<Anonynimity> Huawei does not provide the kernel source.
<jdstrand> stgraber: relative to other jobs that is
<Anonynimity> not to end users
<stgraber> jdstrand: ok, if that ever happens again, don't run any upgrade and ping me so maybe we can figure it out based on logs at that point
<lool> jdstrand: for me this smells like most recent file written to fs (typically after dpkg -i)
<ogra_> Anonynimity, they have to, by law
<Anonynimity> they said "I don't know what you're talking about, but I don't have access to that information" at ogra_
<ogra_> Anonynimity, anyway, without kernel source you wont be able to port
<mfisch> stgraber: can you or ogra review this change to the initramfs tools?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/ubuntu/saucy/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/customization-stamps/+merge/187094
<stgraber> jdstrand: the plan is to emit those events right after mountall says it's done
<Anonynimity> and I can extract that source from my phone ogra_?
<stgraber> jdstrand: (guaranteeing all the bind-mounts are there)
<jdstrand> lool: I have a firewall that I run ro. after upgrading if I can't remount,ro, I use 'sudo lsof / | grep DEL'
<jdstrand> lool: that is almost always the problem on that system
<ogra_> Anonynimity, no, you cant extract source from kernel binaries easily ... yu can report your vendor at http://gpl-violations.org/ though, they have to provide yoou the source
<Anonynimity> not easily, but it can be done ogra_?
<ogra_> Anonynimity, if you know any disassembly experts
<ogra_> (i dont)
<stgraber> mfisch: so does that mean a user essentially can't remove any of your custom content?
<Anonynimity> mmm... okay... scripts?
<stgraber> mfisch: (as it'll be re-appearing every time an update is pushed out)
<OrokuSaki_> @ogra... anyone else with devices having framerate issues with mp4 and gstreamer and 720p? am I a loner??? I swear 3d accel is working..
<jdstrand> stgraber: so, I will have another job that should really be run after that (ie, on every boot). I would just use a 'start on started boot-hooks' in there?
<Anonynimity> perhaps mounting the img-kernel file and copying it?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, our gstreamer stack didnt land yet
<OrokuSaki_> sweet! thanks man!
<cwayne> mterry: which debs do i need to install? just lightdm? or all of them
<mfisch> stgraber: yes that is how it will work as coded
<OrokuSaki_> Nice music-app by the way.. =)
<Anonynimity> perhaps mounting the img-kernel file and copying it? @ogra_
<ogra_> Anonynimity, you need to make changes to the code and re-build it ...
<mfisch> stgraber: we could probably make it more tight by only updating important stuff like upstart jobs
<ogra_> Anonynimity, that wont work without the source code
<mfisch> stgraber: the lack of an updateable customization bundle now is causing non-dev consternation
<OrokuSaki_> I had to change my init.rc and move up sensorservice to run right after surfaceflinger instead of it running right before ubuntu app manager... stuff
<Anonynimity> and the source would be in that .img file ogra?
<mterry> cwayne, lightdm itself should be sufficient, I have a habit of just doing *.deb though
<popey> Anonynimity: no
<popey> Anonynimity: you _need_ to ask the phone vendor, and pressure them to provide it
<ogra_> mfisch, what happens if the user filled up his filesystem with videos and music ?
<cwayne> mterry: i tried *.deb and it had a bunch of dep errors, let me see
<ogra_> mfisch, please add some fallback way that doesnt hang the boot hard
<mterry> cwayne, probably for the -dev
<cwayne> ya
<mterry> cwayne, apt-get install -f to fix those
<mterry> cwayne, else don't worry about them
<stgraber> ogra_: it shouldn't hang the boot, failure in the initrd are ignored (we don't run with -e)
<mterry> don't need the -dev
<ogra_> stgraber, doesnt /init run with -e ?
<mfisch> ogra_: okay I need to think about this more
<stgraber> ogra_: we've had a few images where we were calling chown even though the binary didn't exist, that never caused any problem
 * ogra_ always thought it did
<ogra_> stgraber, ok then ...
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, do you know how a click package can provide a default settings file
<mfisch> I think we could live by banning the addition sample content post-release
<mfisch> the instance i'm thinking of was a new upstart job
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, what do you mean, have an example?
<ogra_> stgraber, it will still break if ~/ is full though
<ogra_> so wont do its duty
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm not against a general || true next to that customize_image call though :)
<mfisch> yeah that would work
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, sure, browser app has default settings at install like homepage
<mfisch> we dont want to make the script fail
<pmcgowan> its in a file or db
<stgraber> ogra_: and yeah, I expect our phone to behave quite badly if /home is full, but the user can do that even without the customization stuff...
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, where would it get installed, how to tell click about it
<ogra_> mfisch, right, but are you willing to live with the fact that your custom stuff doesnt get copied on full homedir ?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, I know jdstrand discussed the proper way for that on the phone lists... click would know nothing about it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, delegated to the app
<mfisch> ogra_: I dont see what the alternative is, besides failing the update
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, let me check the list then
<slangasek> stgraber: so why use upstart jobs for these hooks instead of a run-parts?
<ogra_> stgraber, we should work out some saftey mechanism then for 14.04 :)
<ogra_> mfisch, i dont know either, but its an intresting prob we should aattck for 14.04
<stgraber> slangasek: so that the individual jobs can depend on extra things (start on boot-hooks WHEN=every-boot and started dbus)
<slangasek> stgraber: ok
<cwayne> mterry: \o/
<ssweeny> mfisch, it seems like maybe we shouldn't be messing with HOME for existing accounts?
<slangasek> stgraber: seems fine then
<cwayne> mterry: going on 3 reboots now, seeing video every time
 * ogra_ hugs cwayne 
<ogra_> thanks for testing !
<mterry> cwayne, nice :)  -- you saw video before, but it was really delayed, right?
<ssweeny> mfisch, like make the copy on first boot but once that's been done never do it again
<mterry> mfisch, I saw your blog post promoting pbuilder-scripts  :)
<cwayne> mterry: yes and it was also pretty intermittent
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, I'll prepare a merge proposal introducing that to lxc-android-config and send an e-mail to ubuntu-touch about it then (at lool's request)
<mterry> cwayne, OK.  Well, awesome
<cwayne> ogra_: for all the stuff i ask of you guys, testing is the absolute least i can do :D
<mterry> cwayne, now I want to see if this fixed your dbus-send issue
<ogra_> heh
<cwayne> mterry: regardless, im not seeing a huge delay anyway
<mterry> cwayne, good
<mfisch> ssweeny: I'd buy that
<ssweeny> mfisch, what we really should be doing as far as per-user settings  and content is setting defaults then doing a "factory" set of the phablet user. after that if there are updates to the custom tarball new users will get it but we won't overwrite someone's existing settings
<mfisch> ssweeny: good point, so for our use case we'll just ask demo preppers to remove .customized
<ssweeny> mfisch, agreed
<mfisch> ogra_ & stgraber: okay, so I'm going to drop that, thanks for the ideas for thought
<ssweeny> mfisch, ideally this would all happen before the phablet user is created but i don't know if we can do that.
<ssweeny> we wouldn't even need the .customized flag if that were the case
<stgraber> mfisch: ok. I think if you wanted something more reliable, you'd need to basically put revisions under your /home and iterate through them (lower to highest), copying stuff from that to /home and then save what was the last revision you applied in your stamp file
<stgraber> mfisch: next boot, you check if you've got a directory with an higher revision than what's applied, if you do, you copy those files over and update the stamp
<mfisch> stgraber: could we use the diff that you generate for updates to do something similar?
<stgraber> mfisch: that way, people can remove stuff but you can still add some too
<stgraber> mfisch: and I'd keep an "always" directory containing files that should always be copied over (like your upstart jobs and similar stuff)
<stgraber> mfisch: I'd just use your existing VCS for that, it won't be any better than my diffs. (bzr st -r tag:<previous version>..)
<stgraber> mfisch: any file that gets changed should just be moved to the latest revision, there's no point in keeping older versions around in the tarball
<stgraber> (anyway, just food for thought, it's your stuff, not mine ;))
<mfisch> stgraber: thanks, I'll think about it. I think for now "no updates" is reasonable
<ogra_> ssweeny, the user is created at build time currently
 * mfisch saves this convo
<ogra_> (image build time)
<mfisch> ssweeny: just like N7
<ssweeny> right
<ssweeny> that's why i don't think we can do it
<ssweeny> although i believe we will eventually have some kind of new user setup that will run on first boot. we may be able to use that
<mterry> robert_ancell, hello
<robert_ancell> mterry, hi
<mterry> robert_ancell, sorry for the accidental push  /.\
<robert_ancell> mterry, meh, it happens :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, so what do you think about the chances of uploading it?  Should we wait until post Beta?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, you around?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: yes
<robert_ancell> mterry, I've no opposition to uploading it, just depends on the archive admin current mood. It's a bug fix as I see it
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, was trying to sort out how or if an app can provide a file with the click app install, like default settings
<jdstrand> heh, replied in another window
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Permissions/1.0
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: that tells you all that paths that are available
<mterry> robert_ancell, alright, please try if you have time
<robert_ancell> mterry, will do
<mterry> thanks!
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so when the app starts, there is a chdir to the install directory
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so you can ship a file or sqlite db for settings in the install directory
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, hey, olli said you might have some questions about lightdm & touch?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: you could then copy it over/etc to your writable area if that makes sense for your app
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok then the app is running in the install dir, and relative paths are there
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: you seed it by providing it in your click package
<jdstrand> yes
<pmcgowan> ok simple
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, and as far as I know we did not define a way for apps to get system wide settings?
<pmcgowan> or file access?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: system wide settings-- the decision was there was nothing that apps needed at this time. that was part of the discussion I brought up earlier today with seb128
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, right just catching up once I got thinking about it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so there is no gsettings access allowed now (requires quite a bit of work to do correctly)
<pmcgowan> I think its ok
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: file access is unfortunately a matter of writing a qml extension
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, thinking about customization of app defaults
<pmcgowan> seems to imply customizing the click package
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: but, there are a a couple of workarounds. eg, qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin will actually take a file url
<mterry> cwayne, any word on the dbus-send?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: but I think that is fetch only
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: and the u1db specifies a database in your application directory
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, my app directory being .local/applications/foo?
<pmcgowan> er share
<cwayne> mterry: trying it now
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: it might be possible, without having to go to writing your own extension, to provide an xml file with seeds, access it via qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin, then use LocalStorage (sqlite) or u1db (json) to store it in the app directory thereafter
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: .local/applications/<applicationName> after kalikiana's appname branch hits, yes (where applicationName corresponds to "name" in your click manifest.json)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, and those files via xmllistmodel can be anywhere?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: otoh, I don't know how to use LocalStorage-- at least a couple of the core-apps use it. I want to see weather, but not sure
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: well, the need to be in your install directory ortherwise application confinement will block the read
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, so really the same as copying a file to .local
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell system settings needs lightdm to land so we can have all the settings work. seb128 and Laney have the details. mterry was working on it, but I guess there was a regression on galaxy nexus so it was backed out.
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: yes, but without having to write a C++ extension
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: (to do the copy)
<pmcgowan> I see of course
<mterry> jasoncwarner, we've got a fix for that hopefully landing soon
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, ok, cool. I know of a few issues mterry is working though, just wondering if there was something else I didn't know of that's blocking it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: maybe you could tell LocalStorage to read from the install dir and then write to the writable dir, but I'm thinking probably not via pure QML
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, then there is the problem if user makes settings changes, need to preserve on updates
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell I don't *think* so.
<cwayne> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/welcome-background.log
<cwayne> method return sender=:1.12 -> dest=:1.43 reply_serial=2
<jasoncwarner> mterry that is awesome. you think that will land today or tomorrow?
<cwayne> mterry: ^
<cwayne> mterry: but the screen itself isn't changed.
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, thanks thats helpful
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: well, you only pull in the seed if the settings db doesn't already exist
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so it should all just work since the writable dir where the settings db will live (ie, the one the user modifies) isn't versioned
<mterry> jasoncwarner, robert_ancell hopes to upload the lightdm fix soon.  Then we need to land the ubuntu-touch-session branch that actually does the switch (again)
<mterry> that one may happen tomorrow?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: np
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, wait why does that help
<mterry> cwayne, well.   That log file indicates success at least
<mterry> cwayne, better than before...
<cwayne> progress i suppose
<cwayne> mterry: now i just don't get why it's not actually changed
<mterry> cwayne, I can help debug tomorrow
<cwayne> mterry: alright, cool thanks
 * mterry signs off
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I was responding to your comment on if the user makes settings changes
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: install_dir/seed -> writable_dir/db if writable_dir/db doesn't exist
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: writable_dir/db is used thereafter
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: version 0.1 and version 0.2 of the app will use writable_dir/db
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, probably missing something, but the app would need to maintain compatibility
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: (writable_dir is just the "name" in the click manifest, and not the version)
<pmcgowan> if the defaults or schema changed or whatever
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: oh yes-- I misunderstood
<pmcgowan> ok
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: absolutely. but that is a normal for an app to do
<pmcgowan> right indeed
<jdstrand> s/normal/normal thing/
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: fyi, give this to the 'source' in your model: source: Qt.resolvedUrl("./seeds.xml") for local access
<pmcgowan> right ok
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I haven't specifically tried with the xmllist one, but because you are using Qt.resolvedUrl(), that should handle the local file access
<jdstrand> (I did use Qt.resolvedUrl() for an http url with xmllist, and it worked fine, so I expect a relative one to work
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> I used Qt.resolvedUrl() with a json list model fine
<jdstrand> (on a local url)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, do you agree that customizing app defaults implies a custom app package
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm not sure I understand. what is the specific problem?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, xys oem wants to set its website as the browser homepage
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, maybe sample videos for mediaplayer and video scope is another
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: it could mean a custom package, but it doesn't have to. eg, I can put a rule in the apparmor templates for '/custom/app/seeds/** r,' (made up path)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, and the app could just check there first
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: that would then allow apps to access those files. the apps would have to be adjusted to look there, etc, etc
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: yeah
<pmcgowan> yeah ok
<pmcgowan> may need that at some point
<Truth_Seeker1> hi everyone, I am not a developer but was wondering, how will Ubuntu Touch receive security updates?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: we can do the same with example content-- but I wonder if a click hook might be better for that
<Truth_Seeker1> that is, after the official version is released October 17th?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: either way, there are options to achieve that
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ack
<Truth_Seeker1> How will the officially released version of Ubuntu Touch keep itself up-to-date?
<Anonynimity> okay, if I get the source code from google, can I use that once I build a source for my phone?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: today I already added a couple rules for themes in /custom. I think cwayne might have been thinking about the browser url bit already today
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, good thats what got me started on this
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm heading out for a bit, but if you need anything, holler and I'll read backscroll
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, thanks I am pretty much done
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: cool, have a nice evening :)
<pmcgowan> you too
<Truth_Seeker1> anyone?
<pmcgowan> Truth_Seeker1, there is an update mechanism in place so for some period of time updates will flow for this version, although not that long as its still a work in process
<pmcgowan> Truth_Seeker1, then users would be expected to move to the next development version
<Truth_Seeker1> pmcgowan I mean how will the official version when it is released be updated when future updates come out?  Will it work like Windows Update on my laptop?
<pmcgowan> Truth_Seeker1, the phone will see an update is available and download and install, this mechanism is an image based update as opposed to apt based
<pmcgowan> so a phone in retail will work similar to current handsets but we hope with more frequent updates due to our model
<Truth_Seeker1> I'm a little confused but good that there is an update mechanism in place and hopefully it won't require you to reinstall all of your apps after the update
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: there's two update tools. one which updates the platform, and one which updates apps
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: much like the difference between system updates in android and play store app updates
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: or on ios, system updates and itunes store updates...
<Truth_Seeker1> ok
<popey> much the same mechanism, but ours could be more frequent, incremental ones
<Truth_Seeker1> I don't even own a smartphone yet, but I understand what you're saying
<Truth_Seeker1> I'm thinking about getting a smartphone soon
<Truth_Seeker1> probably not iOS
<kyhwana> Truth_Seeker1: get a nexus phone?
<Truth_Seeker1> I like the idea of being able to take a phone and plug it into a tablet dock to turn it into a tablet (see http://www.migoaltech.com/products.php?CateId=29 )
<Truth_Seeker1> and it seems like Ubuntu Touch is designed to scale form factors more so than any other mobile OS
<Truth_Seeker1> which is why I'm interested in it
<luckydex> Has ubuntu touch decided how it is going to get around the need for proprietary drivers?
<kyhwana> luckydex: they can't, really
<Truth_Seeker1> but those tablet docks only work with the Galaxy S3 and S4, and Canonical isn't developing Ubuntu Touch for those phones, though developers are porting Ubuntu to those phones
<Truth_Seeker1> so if I buy an S3 or S4 and want to put Ubuntu on it, it would have to be a developer-ported version
<Truth_Seeker1> and I see that there are people working to port Ubuntu to the S3
<kyhwana> Truth_Seeker1: and not everything would work properly, etc
<Truth_Seeker1> but my question is will developer-ported versions of Ubuntu Touch receive updates the same way as official versions?
<Truth_Seeker1> After the official version is released, that is?
<Truth_Seeker1> direct from Canonical?
<jono> Saviq, around?
<Saviq> jono, kinda
<jono> Saviq, cool, any idea which LP project the music scope is?
<Saviq> jono, unity-scope-mediascanner
<jono> Saviq, that is the scope as well as media scanner?
<Saviq> jono, that is the scope that uses the media scanner
<jono> thanks
<jono> and that scope is in the images now?
<Chocanto> fginther: Jenkin just tell me : " ubuntu-docviewer-app : Depends: file-qml-plugin but it is not installable" file-qml-plugin is not in the correct PPA ?
<Truth_Seeker1> When the official version of Ubuntu Touch is released on October 17th, and developers port that version to other phones--such as the S3--will developer-ported versions receive future updates the same way as the official version - directly from Canonical?
<fginther> Chocanto, I'll take a look, but I need to go offline for a an hour or two
<Chocanto> fginther: I will be on bed, so take your time ^^
<popey> TheSeven: for the platform parts we make, I believe so, yes
<popey> oops
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: ^^
<Truth_Seeker1> heh
<Truth_Seeker1> popey you said "we".  Are you saying that you work for Canonical?
<popey> i do
<popey> many people here do
<Truth_Seeker1> wow cool
<Truth_Seeker1> what do you mean when you say "for the platform parts we make"?
<popey> well, we don't provide the binary blobs / drivers for sensors, etc
<popey> but a big read-only image, and delta updates afterwards
<popey> I believe the same big read-only image works on any device
 * TheSeven throws some spinach at popey
 * popey throws a dictionary at TheSeven 
<Truth_Seeker1> popey: on my laptop, Dell provides the drivers, and Microsoft provides the OS and all updates to it.  Is that similar to what you're saying?
<popey> kinda
<cwayne> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-timezone-setup/+merge/186891 please :)
<Truth_Seeker1> Popey: cool, it sounds like after the official version of Ubuntu Touch is released in about a month, and some other developer ports it to some other phones like the Galaxy S3 or S4, updates to that port (other than hardware updates and driver updates) will come directly from Canonical?  Is that right?
<popey> updates to core software will
<popey> like unity, apps, indicators
<popey> thats my understanding anyway
<sergiusens> cwayne, I was waiting for the lxc stuff to hit stable
<sergiusens> cwayne, I'll give it a go in rw and happrove
<cwayne> sergiusens: ah, i didn't realize you were waiting on stable, that's reasonable
<sergiusens> cwayne, well it is happroved
<cwayne> sergiusens: thanks
<CecilJr> Hello, I have a question, I use ubuntu as my everyday PC, I love it, I'm excited for ubuntu touch and have a Huawei Ascend y300, but this is not a device on the list, I would like help on flashing it, only if possible.
<Truth_Seeker1> popey when you say "core software" do you mean all parts of the OS that aren't hardware-specific?
<kyhwana> CecilJr: if it's not on the list, it's probably not possible
<CecilJr> Well the ones on the list are ones that have Image's right? so i guess it just dones't have a Image yet. Just wondering.
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: ya
<Truth_Seeker1> popey: just so I make sure that I understand you correctly, "core software" means all parts of the OS that aren't hardware-specific?
<popey> Truth_Seeker1: as I understand it, yeah
<popey> i.e. the bit outside the android container
<Truth_Seeker1> cool
<Truth_Seeker1> I wish I understood all of this programmer speak :-)
<Truth_Seeker1> popey
<popey> me too ☻
<Truth_Seeker1> LOL
<popey> and so to bed
<popey> nice chatting..
<Truth_Seeker1> thanks
<Truth_Seeker1> alright thanks everyone, cya
<Neo31> hello folks
<Neo31> I need some information from someone who's following current ubuntu touch projects!
<Neo31> can someone point me to a good ubuntu touch project using C++ with QML instead of JS with QML ??
<RobbyF> until someone answers it more accurately this may help search: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<RobbyF> lots of talkin the mailing list.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-25
<Neo31> yes RobbyF i wanted advice from someone into the project as we will be making a hackaton in few days and advice/recommendations are very appreciated ;)
<Truth_Seeker1> hi everyone
<Truth_Seeker1> I have a question:
<Truth_Seeker1> how does Ubuntu Touch know when the phone it is running on is connected to an external monitor and to switch to desktop mode?
<kyhwana> magic, I assume
<robert_ancell> Does anyone know if https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/socket-junk/+merge/186415 currently blocking lightdm on Ubuntu touch?
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey
<robert_ancell> mterry, sorry to bug you post eod
<robert_ancell> mterry, short question, is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/socket-junk/+merge/186415 blocking lightdm on touch and is that the last remaining issue?
<Truth_Seeker1> what screen resolutions does Ubuntu Touch support when in desktop mode?
<mterry> robert_ancell, that is unrelated to lightdm on touch, it's just related to lightdm + mir
<robert_ancell> mterry, i.e. unity8 running in u-s-c?
<mterry> robert_ancell, right
<robert_ancell> mterry, which is not a high priority at the moment?
<mterry> robert_ancell, but lightdm on touch will start with surfaceflinger, not blocking.  right, not high priority
<robert_ancell> mterry, so OK if I do the MP but it's not released immediately?
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure
<robert_ancell> mterry, thanks
<cwayne> sergiusens: do we have a standard webserver anywhere for phablet stuff?  i plan to add a --no-network flag to demo-setup to download a tar from somewhere on the host machine, but unsure where to put it
<sampiandres> is ubuntu touch coming for galaxy s4 (i9500)??
<Truth_Seeker1> hey everyone, I was wondering, if I have a phone running Ubuntu Touch connected to an 11.6" external monitor with a resolution of 1920 x 1080, will everything on screen appear too small?
<cwayne> boiko: hey, you guys wouldn't happen to have a history.sqlite that you use to test the history-service that we could use as fake conversations do you?
<drachensun> ok, I'm up on the tablet
<drachensun> looks like the touch screen might have the axes flipped
<drachensun> and or inverted, i think the scale is off too as little gestures in the corner seem to move things pretty far
<drachensun> how is the touch screen loaded and configured?
<plars> stgraber: all the jobs have been regenerated now since landing that change - we shouldn't have any more references to daily-proposed now
<stgraber> plars: cool, I'll kill the daily-* channels tomorrow morning then
<cwayne> is there any way to join a real session from adb shell?
<bzoltan> nik90: Great if that app is useful :) pmcgowan started it and I decided not to create my own similar version, so added the network, storage and location tabs.
<nik90> bzoltan: will qtlocation in your code also work for geoIP as source?
<nik90> bzoltan: I tried it on my desktop and sometimes it found the location coordinates but sometimes it didnt
<bzoltan> nik90: That is what happens
<bzoltan> nik90: I do not know  much about the sources ...
<nik90> bzoltan: you mean you also found that it sometimes found it and other times didnt?
<bzoltan> nik90:  Yes
<bzoltan> nik90:  it is unreliable ... But I tested on phone only
<nik90> bzoltan: currently I used a xml list model to retrieve the current location from geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup directly
<nik90> bzoltan: however dpm asked me to look into using qtlocation
<nik90> bzoltan: still unsure which one to use
<bzoltan> nik90: My objective with that app was simple to see if the qml api works ... I am not the one to debug the backends :)
<nik90> bzoltan: :)
<nik90> dpm: any suggestions what can done ^^
<jibel> with image 20130924, I need to login to U1 to install an app, is it by design or a bug? it is really annoying
<dpm> nik90, tvoss created the Qt Location backend, but I believe he is away for the week. In that case, let's use direct lookup for now, and switch to Qt Location when we know more. Would you mind sending an e-mail to the phone and core apps mailing lists to see if someone else can help with using Qt Location in the meantime?
<nik90> dpm: definitely
<nik90> dpm: as in I will send it asap
 * dpm hugs nik90
<mardy> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1230091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[feature] Window reparenting" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> nik90, we had a discussion last week with the calendar developers about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1226834 - which API/service do you use in clock to retrieve city locations? Do you have any issues with it or would you recommend to use the same for weather?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226834 in Ubuntu Weather App "Identically named cities are indistinguishable in weather-app" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning Saviq. Looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1228345 - is this something you think is related to how unity or the music scope launch the music app? I'm not sure we can fix it in the music app itself
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228345 in Ubuntu Music App "Launching track from dash new instance of app, not re-use of existing one " [Undecided,New]
<DJJeff> I recently installed the latest ubuntu-touch non preview onto my P4WIFI and its just a black screen I am able to adb root adb shell ubuntu_chroot shell just fine
<DJJeff> I piped dmesg into a text file is there anywhere else I could look to solve this issue
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to conect ubuntu phone to the keyboard? | http://askubuntu.com/q/349808
<Saviq> dpm, yeah, it involves work in a few areas, it's being worked on
<hotdogg> hi everyone
<hotdogg> it might be not a new question but will there be a ubuntu-touch version for nokia n9 phones?
<ogra_> hmm, waiting for more than 1min for an answer might have helped
<davmor2> Morning all
<Neo31> mornin davmor2
<AskUbuntu> does the web-brower app need some extra css styling, to style buttons and such | http://askubuntu.com/q/349845
<DJJeff> ogra_ I have been in here for over an hour and still waiting lol
<popey> DJJeff: looks like you're using the old non-flipped image?
<DJJeff> popey, how do I check?
<DJJeff> oh you mean of cyan mod ?
<popey> No, the fact that you mentioned ubuntu_chroot makes me think you're using an old version of the image
<DJJeff> I downloaded both http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<DJJeff> and http://ubuntuone.com/3eqlvC2YW3xO0suhkLvmVi which is cyan mod (2013-07-14)
<DJJeff> ( cm-10.1-20130714-UNOFFICIAL-p4wifi.zip )
<DJJeff> looks like I need to wait for this cm to be updated to work with the newer ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> most likely, yes
<DJJeff> I will output dmesg and pastebin it so MAYBE just MAYBE p4wifi  maintainer (patrickseemann) can see it
<DJJeff> anything else I should pass on besides dmesg output?
<tinti_> popey: ping
<daker> oSoMoN: did you saw http://askubuntu.com/questions/349845/does-the-web-brower-app-need-some-extra-css-styling-to-style-buttons-and-such ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no, reading now
<oSoMoN> daker: huh, can alert boxes be CSS-styled in other browsers?
<daker> oSoMoN: it's about the default css for elements (checkbox, buttons, textinput, etc...) they look different/ugly from the native ones
<popey> tinti_: pong
<popey> DJJeff: sorry, i dont know, not done porting myself
<lool> what's the command to take a screenshot again?
<oSoMoN> daker: the way the question is formulated, I understand it differently
<DJJeff> im not asking about porting, im asking about what log files to look in
<DJJeff> to see how to fix the black screen
<DJJeff> IE ( /var/log/???????? )
<daker> oSoMoN: "As you can see from the image below, the Show alert box, looks differently, then in firefox, IE, chrome."
<tinti_> popey: hi. Will ubuntu traditional ui be developed or it is stopped in flavor of ubuntu touch ui, for tablets?
<daker> oSoMoN: he means that even on the desktop they don't look native like in FF & chrome
<oSoMoN> daker: ah
<popey> tinti_: by 14.10 it'll be the same codebase. convergence!
<tinti_> I mean for tablets will we have in a near future ubuntu desktop + ubuntu touch?
<tinti_> ok, but ubuntu touch more close to an Android rather a Linux desktop right?
<oSoMoN> daker: well that’s kind of on purpose I would say, the browser uses the Ubuntu UITK, so its native dialogs have the default Ubuntu SDK look’n’feel
<daker> oSoMoN: no no look at the buttons on the background
<oSoMoN> daker: I don’t see the point of applying the standard GTK theme to all SDK widgets on desktops
<daker> oSoMoN: do they look native on the phone ?
<popey> tinti_: we use the same UI on phone and tablet
<popey> tinti_: I don't know what you mean "close to an android"
<oSoMoN> daker: no, they don’t look native
<daker> oSoMoN: that's what he is talking about ;)
<oSoMoN> daker: not really clear… but ok. We would need to implement a custom renderer for webkit, that uses the SDK widgets. Not on the roadmap for sure
<daker> oSoMoN: ok :)
<tinti_> I mean compared to the last release, the 13.04 image
<oSoMoN> daker: will you answer the question, or do you want me to do it?
<daker> oSoMoN: just do it
<oSoMoN> daker: ok
<tinti_> popey: this article helps a lot to understand some key points of ubuntu touch
<tinti_> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/ubuntu-touch-next-generation-os-or-just-another-skin/
<popey> tinti_: thats old
<popey> and inaccurate
<tinti_> still the "cyanogenmod chroot valid"
 * tinti_ take more care of what you read
<popey> nope
<popey> we use some android drivers which are confined to an lxc container
<tinti_> hum, is it armel or armhf?
<tinti_> for compatibility with the blobs right? you have a small android subsystem to use as HAL
<popey> armhf
<popey> well, our bits are armhf
<tinti_> ok, but will ubuntu desktop and ubuntu touch ui converge?
<DJJeff> remove java from android and all you have is linux :)
<popey> tinti_: yup
<DJJeff> put ubuntu touch on top and presto a bad ass phone/tablet
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ wishes it would be that easy
<DJJeff> there was a talk at DEFCON 20 about removing java from android
 * tinti_ QML rocks!
<ogra_> well, we only use a really tiny bit of the linux part of android even
<DJJeff> DEF CON 20 Hacking Conference Presentation By John Floren - Hellaphone Replacing the Java in Android
<tinti_> so better get used to the new UI :)
<tinti_> DJJeff: +1
<daker> tinti_: chris doesn't agree https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/382820387748188160 :)
<tinti_> daker: why ...
<daker> tinti_: https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/382802413444268032  https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/382807488493408257
<tinti_> daker: as far as I remember there is no QShortcut too
<tinti_> but I still think it is a nice way to generate a UI
<tinti_> the StateMachine and the Transition system saves a lot of time and logic
<john-mcaleely> does anyone know if the demo-assets-* packages have changed over time?
<john-mcaleely> I'm trying to flash a phone with some history...
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<sourcepackagename>/+publishinghistory
<john-mcaleely> apt-cache madison demo-assets-contacts, for example shows only one version in the repository. Is that expected?
<cjwatson> Published archives typically only contain about one version per series at a time
<cjwatson> But the history is in Launchpad
<john-mcaleely> aha - thank you
<janimo> is there a boot animation/splash feature being worked on ?
<FastCode> I Haven't tested for myself but plymouth may work.
<janimo> FastCode, apparently  not yet used: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00803.html
<janimo> that answers my question even if it's a somewhat old post
<janimo> rsalveti, do you know of any updates ^ ?
<FastCode> It didn't work and my phone got really weird.
<FastCode> removing plymouth gave me 'Writing Boot Image /dev/disk/by-name/boot'
<FastCode> Am I done?
<FastCode> as in dead?
<cjwatson> I would expect that plymouth is still required for its console multiplexing even if its splash screen feature isn't used.
<cjwatson> (That's certainly true on the desktop.)
<JamesTait> Is anyone else running build 61 on a Nexus 4 and unable to check for updates?  I just get the spinner and "Checking for updates..."
<FastCode> yes, plymouth was installed.installing solar and ubuntu-logo themes made no difference
<cjwatson> plymouth is disabled because it hangs the device and nobody's debugged it yet.
<cjwatson> By which I mean, the plymouth splash screen is disabled.  plymouth itself (the console multiplexer) is still in use I believe
<FastCode> If build 61 is for about  a week ago, then yes.I've had this issue.
<janimo> cjwatson, is there a LP bug for that plymouth hang?
<cjwatson> Not sure, ogra_ might know
<JamesTait> Well, that's what /etc/ubuntu-build says anyway. I updated yesterday, not quite sure what time.
<FastCode> I don't have an 'ubuntu-build' what does it mean?
<ogra_> janimo, yeah, there definitely is, but i filed it over a year ago ... for the nexus7 images
 * ogra_ cant find it 
<ogra_> janimo, but plymouth is completely disabled on out images, so that shouldnt be an issue
<JamesTait> FastCode, I'm not sure. Are you using a CDimage build or Image Based Upgrade?
<ogra_> (it cant talk to surfaceflinger and cant talk to Mir either yet i think (i might be wrong on the latter after the Mir sprint)
<FastCode> Me neither, I did phablet-flash, and used apt ever since. what does it make me?
<ogra_> FastCode, system-image-cli -i ....
<davmor2> popey: I'm gonna hunt you down and make you listen to beiber, I only just finished flashing 61 and you go and update to 62 ;)
<ogra_> if that returns a 0 for "current build number" you are on a cdimage image
<FastCode> bulid-number is 0
<ogra_> right
<FastCode> channel: daily
<ogra_> well, thats moot
<mardy> seb128, Laney: got any time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/testability/+merge/187011 ?
<Laney> HAHA, I forgot again
<ogra_> if build number is 0 you are on an unupgradeable cdimage image
<Laney> let me look right now
<mardy> Laney: I guessed :-)
<mardy> Laney: thanks :-)
<JamesTait> Current build number: 61 Channel: devel-proposed
<ogra_> (you can only use apt with that, not the update mechanism)
<ogra_> JamesTait, thats a system-image image
<FastCode> That means I have to reflash if I want to use GUI-based updates?
<ogra_> JamesTait, you need to update the a new channel name though
<ogra_> hmm, or not
<JamesTait> I switched to the system-image method last week, I think. Last update, yesterday at 17:17.
<ogra_> well, there should be 62 and 63 images
<JamesTait> ogra_, I'm unable to check for updates at the moment, I just get the spinner.
<FastCode> This is getting very confusing for me, do I lose anything if I use apt?
<davmor2> popey: 62 hmmm my box just downloaded 63
 * FastCode loves command line
<Laney> mardy: I can't tell if that's right or not
<Laney> what does it do?
<ogra_> davmor2, i tested 62 (and now run 63) ... dont worry :)
<ogra_> FastCode, on what device are you ?
<FastCode> nexus 4
<ogra_> FastCode, well, then you do ...
<mardy> Laney: you can test it this way: if you start "system-settings -testability" without the patch, and then run "autopilot vis", autopilot won't be able to inspect the system settings app
<mardy> Laney: if you run the same commands with the patch applied, then within "autopilot vis" you'll be able to navigate the system settings UI
<mardy> Laney: it's a hack I copied from the camera-app
<FastCode> what?
<ogra_> FastCode, supported devices work best with the system-image ... we also dont test the cdimage images anymore, these are largely for porters
<ogra_> (since we cant offer system-image images for them yet)
<mardy> Laney: it's needed because while QApplication properly loads the module, QGuiApplication doesn't
<Laney> Is that a bug?
<mardy> Laney: good question
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! Do you know if there's a Qt bug about ^ ?
<ogra_> FastCode, if you want to do local builds of stuff etc the cdimage image might be better though, but yoou should test yoour stuff against the rreadonly system-image
<mzanetti> mardy: I don't think there is... But I can fix it in Qt propose a merge
<Laney> nice
<mzanetti> mardy: altough I'm not sure if its even a bug or it is wanted this way
<mardy> mzanetti: that would be excellent
<Laney> Well, it'd be good to investigate and fix it there if possible
<Laney> in the meantime I'll approve this
<mardy> mzanetti: you could ask to the ML first
<FastCode> I get it now, If I go with cdimage then I'm on my own and my applications may not work as intended on other systems.not as bad as it first looked like.
<mzanetti> true
<mardy> Laney: thanks
<mzanetti> ok. will do
<mardy> mzanetti: and thanks :-)
<ogra_> FastCode, thats an appropriate summary
<FastCode> ogra_: thanks for the explanations.
<jdstrand> mardy: thanks
<ogra_> FastCode, you also have to stick to apt for upgrades, the updater wont work (neither gui nor cmdline)
<JamesTait> Hm, something's failing to download, it seems; the signatures, I think.
<JamesTait> blacklist.tar.xz.asc is taking a while, then eventually says "No blacklist found"
<FastCode> that's ok with me, I didn't even know system settings had update functionality until a few days ago.
<FastCode> another question, what is with partition 22(mmcblk0p22)
<FastCode> ?
<FastCode> It seems to be mounted on /dev which is really weird.
<FastCode> 512 MB wasted
<FastCode> http://paste.debian.net/45977/
<JamesTait> Then channels.json.asc is also taking a while and ultimately timing out.  I get a backtrace. :(  I wonder if it's my dodgy network
<gema> seb128: is the battery screen on system settings supposed to work?
<seb128> gema, yes
<gema> seb128: ok
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> it doesn't for you?
<gema> seb128: I've managed to get the wifi togle from system settings and the network indicator out of sync
<gema> seb128: I am going to restart and retrace my steps
<seb128> yes, the wifi toggle is not updated
<gema> see if I can reproduce
<gema> seb128: ok, so that's known
<seb128> that's a known lack of feature
<seb128> yes
<gema> and the brightness not changing the actual britghness?
<seb128> that's fixed in trunk
<gema> ack
<seb128> you should ask asac for an update to land
<popey> its really had to slide the battery gauge up/down
<popey> well, left/right
<popey> as you do so, if you deviate from the centre line, the page scrolls and you lose control of the slider
<popey> toolkit issue?
<FastCode> what is the state of keyboard going nuts when opening the indicator sliders?It really hurts when working with terminal.
<FastCode> is it even a reported bug?
<ogra_> does it happen on the readonly image ?
<ogra_> :)
<gema> seb128: also the battery charge level seems to be 100% on the system settings but the indicator shows 78%
<Mirv> cjwatson: regarding click backports, I'm finding a new delta that it requires libglib2.0-dev >= 2.34 that's not in precise. I wonder if it'd work with 2.32?
<FastCode> ogra_: are you talking to me? It was like this from day one on cdimage
<gema> seb128: and when you unplug the device, last full charge shows as N/A
<ogra_> FastCode, right, just wanted to point out that bugs on cdimage might not be on system image
<gema> the settings for sleep when idle don't stick either
<FastCode> I didn't have this issue like 3 month ago, It happened this time I flashed.
<gema> ok, so I have a fully non-functional battery screen :D
<ogra_> FastCode, and we dont really focus on cdimage bugs unless they also affect system-image
<gema> seb128: will wait for new version
<asac> seb128: is the fix for background selection in?
<FastCode> you're really getting me to reflash</scratches head>
<cjwatson> Mirv: Hm, I'll have added that because of a particular API I was using, let me check
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok
<lool> didrocks: so it seems to me that if I press download a third time while it's downloading, I dont get to see the "reboot to install" button in system-settings OS updates
<lool> didrocks: if you could confirm this when you next see it, that would be nice
<lool> didrocks: I can file it as a bug in doubt
<lool> i think I saw it twice
<lool> I can see how it might happen is the previous button press was synchronously blocked on a handler
<lool> hmm maybe that goes away with d/l service, not sure
<cjwatson> Mirv: So, it was for g_spawn_check_exit_status, which I can't easily drop; but actually I arranged things a while back so that the entire PackageKit plugin isn't built on precise
<cjwatson> Mirv: I suggest you just drop the libglib2.0-dev, libjson-glib-dev, and libpackagekit-glib2-dev build-deps entirely for the backport
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, sounds good, I'll do that and test
<seb128> gema, was the device ever fully charged?
<gema> seb128: yes, many times
<seb128> asac, yes
<seb128> gema, could be an upower issue then, we get the datas from it
<gema> seb128: but I will charge it fully again just to make sure
<lool> dbarth_: so unity-webapps-qml is in as the whole stack was run, but without its testsuite
<lool> dbarth_: FYI, https://code.launchpad.net/~zaspire/address-book-service/GaleraManagerEngine_implement_saveContact_few_methods/+merge/181438 is "missing commit message" but it also misses a human review of course
<gema> seb128: ack, btw, whenever you get into the set date and time screen with the pickers , theres no way back, you have to kill the app
<gema> seb128: the lower edge bar doesn't come up again
<lool> dbarth_: also, you link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/+bug/1227427 but that bug is Invalid?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227427 in address-book-service "Mobile Spec Suite crashes: Symbol lookup error in libqtcontacts" [Undecided,New]
<lool> dbarth_: and the branch isn't linked to it
<seb128> gema, that's fixed in trunk, ask to asac to let the fixes in so you can confirm it works ;-)
<gema> asac: man, release all the fixes
<gema> asac: you are slowing us down!
<dbarth_> lool: checking
<asac> gema: you can sneak test from daily-build and help us grow confidence in those changes
<asac> thats alwayus helpful
<asac> the binaries are all there
<gema> asac: last time I checked that wasn't my job anymore ;)
<asac> and ready to install on top of a phone boot
<asac> depends
<dbarth_> lool: the bug is invalid for cordova, the issue is in the service
<gema> asac: anyway, plenty of other things to do, just be aware that we are eagerly waiting for that !
<asac> right, but we have an open system
<asac> you can see whats coming, so if you see something coming it very likely will be there soon
<dbarth_> lool: as for the review, the mp is there for a while; we've asked for a review already
<gema> asac: what do you mean we can see what's coming, where do I look for that?
<asac> gema: here is the stuff that is staged and ready for publishing to archive/image in case we can validate that it doesnt regress the image
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
 * gema looking
<asac> in optimisitic case those things will come
<gema> asac: ack, that's useful, thanks
<asac> and you can take sneak previews pretty easily
<dbarth_> lool: i'll ask bill for an urgent review in a few
<gema> seb128: ok, so the time pickers are also landing
<dbarth_> lool: while we're at it, apps have all been re-verified yesterday; sergio should be able to pre-install them today
<seb128> gema, right
<gema> seb128, asac: thanks!
<karni> mhr3: Hey man o/ Is there a way to add a new scope from QML? Even directly from DashMusic.qml? I want to overrideResults() anyway, so I wonder if there's a quicker way than writing a dummy scope in cpp
<karni> mhr3: Why the question - it's hard to hardcode a view within ScopeListView (under the header, but above other scopes). So I might need to take the fake scope route.
<mhr3> karni, if you just want a new scope that doesn't do anything but provides categories that can all be done with a simple .scope file, no cpp needed
<cwayne> doanac: sergiusens: i should have an MR for you guys soon to make phablet-demo-setup work on r/o images :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, great
<mhr3> karni, so just look in /usr/share/unity/scopes/ and just do cp music.scope foo.scope
<sergiusens> cwayne, btw, did you see pitti's comment on the timezone MR?
<popey> ogra_: can you confirm (or not) bug 1230247
<cwayne> sergiusens: hm, no i didn't, let me check it out
<mhr3> karni, or just edit the .scope file right away
<mhr3> up to you
<karni> mhr3: perfect! thank you :)
<karni> exactly what I needed
<davmor2> popey: you killed the bug bot
<mhr3> karni, you need to `pkill -f unity-scope-home` to the changes to be picked up
<karni> mhr3: great!
<ogra_> sergiusens, cwayne, note that pitts change requires systemd changes, so it will be most likely stuck in proposed until the beta freeze is lifted
<cwayne> ogra_: ACK
<cwayne> although his way is much better than mine, heh
<ogra_> cwayne, sergiusens https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227520 for background
 * cwayne never thought changing a timezone would ever be so damn complicated
<Mirv> cjwatson: could the configure.ac in click somehow be updated to auto-detect precise and disable needed parts? it seems it'll need manual changing as well to drop dependencies.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227520 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [High,Fix committed]
<lool> dbarth_: cool
<cjwatson> Mirv: No need, debian/rules already takes care of that.
<cjwatson> Mirv: See debian/packagekit-check
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, I'm just seeing some error about PKPLUGIN https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151432678/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.click_0.4.8~precise1~test2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergiusens> ogra_, sort of goes against asac's target of having all of /etc writable
<anders3408|afk> hello ogra_ :) can you take a quick look at my init.find5.rc file, i am not sure if the way find5 mounts system is correct for ubuntu : https://bitbucket.org/anders3408/ubuntu_device_oppo_find5/src/cacb1b4e927b7f567909cb1a1113fdeeef793fb3/configs/init.find5.rc?at=ubuntu#cl-21
<asac> sergiusens: my target?
<asac> :)
<anders3408|afk> then a few lines later : #    mount_all ./fstab.find5
<cjwatson> Mirv: Ah, I suspect this will work if you insert an explicit build-dep on pkg-config so that autoreconf can expand that properly
 * asac tries to remember
<sergiusens> asac, you made a comment in Oakland about that ;-)
<asac> oakland?
<cjwatson> Mirv: click ought to have such a build-dep, so that's partially my fault
<asac> sergiusens: i think i made a comment on that i believe the config system we traditionally use
<asac> munges package defaults and system defaults in one place
<sergiusens> asac, yeah, you said anything that is not meant to be changed should go into /usr/share and anything that is meant to be dynamic in /etc
<asac> which makes it a bit hard to transition nicely without having user interaction dealing with conflicts
<asac> right
<rickspencer3> popey, do I gather from the change log for 61 that there is a bunch of new SDK stuff in it?
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, seems to build locally in chroot when pkg-config is installed, so probably good now.
<cjwatson> Mirv: OK, I'll add that build-dep to trunk for clarity
<sergiusens> cjwatson, back to the arch thing.... for arch specific, would you prefer that we do arch specific but leave the arch field unassigned?
<popey> rickspencer3: we're on 62 now ..
<rickspencer3> ooops!
<popey> but yeah, lots of changes
<rickspencer3> so we are :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'm still thinking about what's best - leave it as it is for now
<rickspencer3> popey, but 61 had a bunch of qtdeclarative stuff
<Mirv> today new ui-toolkit went into saucy archives, so it'll included in the next build
<sergiusens> cjwatson, ack
<Mirv> so I think the next one after 63 which already built
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'm pretty clear that a package's architecture should be in its metadata somewhere
<cjwatson> architecture(s)
<lool> rickspencer3: this is diff from ubuntu=20130923 to ubuntu=20130924 which corresponds to image 60 to 61 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130924.changes
<rickspencer3> thanks lool
<lool> rickspencer3: are you on 62 yet?
<rickspencer3> lool, yes
<rickspencer3> I update immediately whenever I receive popey's avengers mail :)
<popey> ☻
<rickspencer3> Avengers, unite!
<lool> rickspencer3: so opening music files works for me from home and music scope on 62 (only home scope for thostr and for me in 61)
<olli> Saviq, kgunn_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1230091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230091 in unity-mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[feature] Window reparenting" [High,New]
<lool> popey: did you find some logs for your issue?
<rickspencer3> lool, well, I opened a music file (with a space!) from the music scope
<rickspencer3> it opened the music app, but didn't bring it to the front
<rickspencer3> but I can't actually hear the music!
<rickspencer3> which is, you know, not cool
 * rickspencer3 tries home scope
<rickspencer3> lool, same deal with home scope
<lool> didn't bring it to front: hmm, currently it should still open a *copy* of the music-app, and then this should be in front and play
<lool> rickspencer3: are you using system-image or apt to update?
<ogra_> did the database fix for the music -app already make it in ?
<rickspencer3> system-image of course
<rickspencer3> I am an avenger
<rickspencer3> :)
<lool> hmpf
<cjohnston> 4
<cjohnston> grr
<lool> ogra_: yes
<rickspencer3> lool, I'm a bit concerned that I can't actually hear the music
<lool> rickspencer3: is that mako?
<rickspencer3> yes
<lool> rickspencer3: and is that a mp3?
<rickspencer3> yes
<lool> rickspencer3: and is your volume >> 0?  :-)
<rickspencer3> yes
<cjohnston> I hear lool asking "is the device turned on?"   hehehe
<Saviq> olli, thanks, will keep an eye on it
<lool> cjohnston: :-)
<rickspencer3> lool, is it working for you?
<Saviq> greyback, can you please have a look at bug #1230091 and update, where applicable?
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[feature] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<davmor2> popey: goto the home lens, type in adele, find skyfall, click on the amazon link, does it randomly open settings and then forward you to amazon?
<greyback> Saviq: looking
<lool> rickspencer3: Yes, I've just posted it to G+ just for you
<mfisch> stgraber: meeting?
<lool> rickspencer3: but a recent music-app bug lead me to read the startup code and I wonder whether it might be an issue with older settings
<lool> rickspencer3: https://plus.google.com/109334143378931299553/posts/QpfrBumCbp2
<cjohnston> lool: just curious, have you seen the music app test results from today?
<lool> cjohnston: no, I hope they are good
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4439/music-app-autopilot/
<cjohnston> lool: ^
<popey> davmor2: "randomly open settings" I think is a common problem, it's opening the last app you had open
<lool> rickspencer3: ah!  just hit the no audio bug
<davmor2> popey: I had no apps open
<davmor2> popey: this is the first thing I touched :)
<popey> odd
<popey> davmor2: goes directly to music app for me, but doesn't play
<popey> and it launches multiple music apps, which I filed a bug for already
<lool> to be precise, it seems to play, but muted
<lool> (here at lesat)
<popey> not here
<popey> "No songs queued" at the bottom
<ogra_> cant have enough music :)
<FastCode> There is a graphics bug in browser that i think is worth mentioning
<FastCode> It only happened because my connection was laggy
<FastCode> I Had Terminal Open, put it in the background, Opened the browser
<FastCode> the ubuntu page showed up but there was a problem
<FastCode> Images hadn't loaded completely and i could see the terminal through them
<demirbas> merhaba
<FastCode> I even scrolled to bottom of page and this behavior  didn't change
<FastCode> Halo
<FastCode> مرحبا
<demirbas> one x için ubntu touch varmı?
<FastCode> and I'm not an arab
<FastCode> english please
<popey> bug 1229905 lool
<ubot5> bug 1229905 in Ubuntu Music App "Launch song from dash doesn't play the song" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229905
<demirbas> oke :) I am from Turkey .. For one x kurabilirmiyiz touch ubuntu?
<lool> popey: do you know of another place I can play sounds?  I tried opening a mp3 in the browser, but it plays muted
<mterry> asac, ogra_, cwayne: lightdm landed last night.  The session-manager-touch branch could be landed again.  Third times the charm..  :)
<popey> animal farm app
<FastCode> Ohh, ic. I don't understand turkish well. and I'm guessing you're asking if ubuntu touch works on htc one x.
<popey> or jono's sleeptime app
<ogra_> mterry, it only landed in proposed
<ogra_> mterry, desktop beta freeze
<ogra_> lool, rad.io always works for me
<mterry> ogra_, sure.  we could land session-manager-touch in proposed too
<mterry> Though I guess that doesn't buy the images much
<demirbas> Where and how to download and install? I could not find so I researched ... I looked at xda.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> demirbas: ^^
<asac> mterry: ok that needs thorough testing :)
<asac> thanks
<ogra_> mterry, we could but then if there comes someything i want to land before in the session stuff which doesnt depend on a blocked package we would be blocked
<ogra_> mterry, merging and uploading is the smallest part :)
<mterry> ogra_, fair
<demirbas> I think there's one missing for x or beklemelimiyim kurmalımıyım now little more than just the idea:?
<mterry> asac, agreed.  I tested it on maguro and mako yesterday.  cwayne tested on maguro.  Please test more
<ogra_> mterry, making sure all tests still pass after polkit is on is more important
<FastCode> demirbas: AFAIK these are the only supported devices: http://paste.debian.net/46009/
<FastCode> I may be wrong.
<mterry> ogra_, can we do that without putting the session-manager-touch bits in the image?
<demirbas> thnk
<ogra_> mterry, no, for testing you would have to install a deb built with your changes indeed
<demirbas> but I do not want it enough data yet: (
<mterry> ogra_, I could emulate the daily image tests on my device?
<demirbas> There are no data
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, by using phablet-test-run
<cwayne> boiko: morning
<FastCode> demirbas: what do you mean, There are no data? there are 20 phone/tablet model numbers that ubuntu touch works on
<boiko> cwayne: morning!
<FastCode> boiko: It'n night here but good morning anyway.
<boiko> FastCode: :)
<barry> mandel: ping
<boiko> cwayne: so, did the import tool work?
<FastCode> oh, that was a reply.
<cwayne> boiko: nope, I couldn't get it to do anything
<boiko> cwayne: ok, so you probably don't have the old telepathy logger history
<boiko> cwayne: let me give you a prepopulated db
<demirbas> sorry for my english is bad. I would say that one x does not have a satisfactory  for the device. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cwayne> boiko: that'd be amazing!  is it just the same stuff that was in demo-assets?
<oSoMoN> cwayne: hey, I have a branch that allows customizing the homepage (read-only settings stored in ~/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf), if you wanna have a look it’s there: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qsettings/+merge/187353
<boiko> cwayne: nope, it has lots of random messages I was sending/receiving on the desktop to try it out :)
<cwayne> boiko: as long as you don't mind those being used as demo content that works for me :)
<cwayne> oSoMoN: i'll try it out, thanks!
<cwayne> oSoMoN: did you notice it seemed to fail autolanding?
<oSoMoN> cwayne: yeah, twice, some tests seem to be flaky (the failures are unrelated to this MR)
<FastCode> demirbas: I'm really sorry, I don't understand much of what you say.what do you mean by "satisfactory"?
<cwayne> oSoMoN: ah, alright
<lool> popey, ogra_: Rad.io doens't work for me; does it work for you guys?
<lool> it worked for me once in the past
<ogra_> lool, havent tried today, but it definitely worked on yesterdays image (if i find a station that actually provides the right playlists)
<popey> lool: yes, search for 977, choose .977 The 90's Channel
 * ogra_ installs it
<popey> get loud music
<cwayne> oSoMoN: so theoretically when would this land in the image?
<anders3408|afk> ogra_:  about my reboot issue, when i reboot lxc-container doesnt mount the system partitions correctly somehow, what if i make an init.d script that runs in the android parts that remounts all partitions on bootup will that work or ?
<oSoMoN> cwayne: it should be merged today in trunk, and if everything goes well there will be a new release tomorrow, so at the latest in Friday’s image, possibly earlier with a bit of luck
<cwayne> oSoMoN: wondeful, thanks so much :)
<cwayne> wonderful even
<oSoMoN> cwayne: you’re welcome, it turned out to be quick to implement so I JFDI :)
<cwayne> oSoMoN: i love it
<davmor2> popey: lool: do you have that track on you devices if so pick something else that was just an example :)
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: hey, is there a bug report to track the fact that the return key on the OSK doesn’t validate the current form in the browser?
<seb128> how do I tell what version of the image is on my device?
<mhall119> does anybody know if SDK apps automatically use the system proxy settings?
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100568396676405064966/posts/WrfB21vK1x5
<popey> davmor2: dunno what you're referring to
<anders3408> mhall119:  just to be sure , you havent send me an email yet ?  :)
<lool> popey: it doens't play for me either
<mhall119> anders3408: ok, I'm putting the box on my desk, right in front of me, so I don't forget it :)
<lool> and the French radios used to work
 * lool reboots
<popey> anders3408: he lies, he doesn't have a desk!
<mhall119> ok, it's a kitchen table, the point is I work here
<popey> ☻
<anders3408> mhall119:  it was just to confirm you didnt send the mail to a wrong person :)
<popey> Don't make a cake with it!
<popey> mhall119: I can give you anders3408 address, he's lodging with me :þ
<jibel> seb128, system-image-cli -i on the device
<anders3408> popey:  what ? :)
<popey> kidding
<anders3408> popey:  you working on ubuntu touch ?
<mhall119> popey: nice try
<lool> popey: rebooted, and it worked -- couldn't pause though -- and music-app worked again...
<anders3408> popey:  he has my adress :)
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<ogra_> lool, just fyi i'm listening to radio with rad.io
<ogra_> on maguro ... where even the volume buttons work :)
<lool> ogra_: and how does music-app work for you?
<lool> ogra_: clicking a song from the music-scope or home-scope for instnace
<ogra_> i dont have mp3's around ... let me try coying one of the alsa test wavs into Music
<anders3408> ugh.... /system/bin exsist, but /proc/{pid}/root/system/ is empty.....
<popey> anders3408: i do
<lool> ogra_: just grab one
<pitti> hello
<lool> ogra_: http://samplemedia.linaro.org/Audio/
<pitti> does anyone know how dialer-app/telephony-service/telepathy-ofono actually initiates a call?
<pitti> it apparently does not happen via ofono's Dial() D-BUS method
<pitti> but I grepped all three projects and can't figure out how it actually happens
<ogra_> lool, Front_Center.wav plays fine
<ChickenCutlass> pitti, awe certainly knows the stack
<pitti> ofono only sends out signals, no methods are invoked on it at all
<ogra_> seemingly in an endless loop though
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: right, but he's not online, so I was hoping someone else would know as well
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> ah, pause workss :)
<anders3408> haha :) just made a symlink to /system /proc/415/root/ and then tried to run android-chroot which uses sh from the lxc container , it gave kinda funny output : chroot: failed to run command 'sh': Too many levels of symbolic links
<gema> pitti: maybe boiko can help?
<pitti> boiko: hello
<seb128> ogra_, can the new system images still be downloaded the old way (e.g rsync/adb push/adb reboot recovery)?
<boiko> pitti: the one that does create the call is the telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> seb128, sadly not :(
<ogra_> at least i didnt dig up a manual way yet
<seb128> ogra_, ok, so I've to use the phablet tool?
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, thats best ...
<pitti> boiko: and how does it do that?
<seb128> ogra_, hum, k, thanks
<ogra_> sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed -d maguro --no-backu
<ogra_> +p
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> thats what i use here for testing
<boiko> pitti: salem_ implemented this, maybe he can give you more details
<ogra_> (-d mako for the N4 indeed)
<pitti> boiko: thanks
<lool> ogra_: in music-app?  cool
<boiko> pitti: I'm checking the code in the mean time
<ogra_> lool, yeah, so wav definitely works
<pitti> salem_: how does telepathy-ofono initiate a call? It doesn't seem to call ofono's Dial() method (which appears to be the standard API for that)
<davmor2> ogra_: saucy-proposed?  devel-propose surely ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, nah, boring, i prefer it saucy
<mamenyaka> hi! can someone enlighten me about backporting apparmor?
<ogra_> (davthey are the same, one is an alias)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah so is daily-proposed :D
<ogra_> mamenyaka, jjohansen surely can lend you a hand if he finds time ... there should also be links to the patches in the porting wikipage
<ogra_> davmor2, thats going away though
<anders3408> ogra_:  can you explain me this : /proc/{pid}/root is a symlink to /  , but /proc/{pid}/root/system is empty but /system/ is not empty.... why does the symlink not work 2nd time i bootup
<boiko> pitti: so it uses ofono-qt, and calls the dial method there
<pitti> boiko: ah, I wasn't aware of ofono-qt, thanks (yay, a sixth layer in the stack :) )
<ogra_> anders3408, no, stop using android_chroot, it doesnt do what you think it does (and i'll remove it before release)
<davmor2> ogra_: you guys just don't want the same command use two days in a row do you
<boiko> pitti: :)
<ogra_> anders3408, something in your android must be wrong wrt /system mounting (or probably unmounting ? so there is some entry in mtab or some such which makes it not mount)
<anders3408> ogra_:  im not using android_chroot , im just looking  in the folders where the lxc-conatiner mounts the android parts
<gema> boiko: you guys are working on making the call stop if the app gets killed, right?
<ogra_> davmor2, we dont want to restrict sergiusens creativitiy in inventing new options for phablet-tools :)
<boiko> gema: nope, the call should not be killed when the app gets killed
<gema> boiko: or on a way to make the user able to hang up somehow
<mzanetti> mardy: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,66513
<gema> boiko: so how do I hang up a call when the app goes away?
<boiko> gema: well, yes and no :/
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you, I have a 3.4 kernel for sony and a kernel 3.0 for samsung, any suggestions on git checkout <backport kernel>?
<gema> boiko: I am tired of having to switch off my phone to end calls
<mandel> barry, pong
<gema> boiko: it seems a bit cumbersome
<boiko> gema: design has planned for an indicator to show there is a call and to make it possible for the user to go back to the call, but that (as designed) won't be ready for 13.10
<salem_> pitti, sorry, I will read the backlog, just a sec
<boiko> gema: you don't need to switch off the phone, just launch the dialer-app again and hangup the call
<gema> boiko: ok, will try that next time
<boiko> gema: we are discussing alternatives to that, but no conclusion yet
<gema> boiko: this should have a huge release note , btw
<gema> boiko: in flashing lights x)
<boiko> gema: but there will probably be something to go back to the call
<gema> boiko: ack
<pitti> boiko, salem_: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154648/ is what happens to/with ofono when I do a call; i. e. just signals, no method calls
<ogra_> mamenyaka, not beyond whats on the porting wiki, sorry
<boiko> pitti: let me check what ofono-qt does internally
<mamenyaka> ogra_, okay, I understand
<pitti> boiko: OfonoVoiceCallManager::dial does call Dial()
<boiko> pitti: yep
<pitti> boiko: just curious that I don't see that in dbus-monitor
<mamenyaka> ogra_, last thing: any info on why suspend/resume isn't working?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, there should be links for the different kernel versions
<sergiusens> davmor2, ogra_ that's a backend change and stgraber sent an email 2 weeks ago for the channel name change
<anders3408> ogra_:  i have a init.qcom.post_fs.sh script that remounts system partition on bootup... can it be that which conflicting something ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we're just joking :)
<salem_> pitti, yep, it isn't shown in dbus-monitor for some reason. I dont know why to be honest. but I am pretty sure it calls Dial()
<ogra_> anders3408, yeah, try to make it a no-op for a start ... see what happens
<anders3408> no-op ?
<FastCode> no operation
<tyhicks> pitti: do you have an apparmor denial in /var/log/syslog? there's a chance that apparmor dbus mediation could be blocking the message from dbus-monitor
<sergiusens> ogra_, after the blockade is lifted I am coming up with new options though ;-)
<anders3408> ogra_:  but thats a part of starting the modem ...
<jdstrand> bfiller: are you responsible for the camera-app?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i hoped so ! :)
<ogra_> anders3408, so commment only the mount bits
<bfiller> jdstrand: my team is yes
<jdstrand> bfiller: so, audio has an out of process daemon that everything goes through (puselaudio), does the camera?
<anders3408> it should mount /system as -rw now by default, and i have commented those remount parts out. lets see how it goes
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! Do you know if there are working ubuntu-keyboard AP tests already, or it's still in progress for now?
<jdstrand> bfiller: perhaps that is a question for ChickenCutlass...
<cjwatson> Mirv,didrocks: the process listing from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5048682 is https://pastebin.canonical.com/98017/
<cjwatson> Mirv,didrocks: if that's enough to diagnose the problem, I suggest cancelling the build
<pitti> tyhicks: ah, that would explain why I don't even see them with "sudo dbus-monitor"?
<pitti> tyhicks: no, I don't
<bfiller> jdstrand: not sure, gusch may know
<pitti> tyhicks: nor apparmor denials in sudo dmesg
<tyhicks> pitti: hrm... you should definitely get a denial in the syslog if it is due to dbus mediation
<bfiller> sil2100: as of rev 43 the autopilot tests should be working, talk to veebers about how to run them
<bfiller> sil2100: you need to stop unity8 and stop maliit-server then run maliit-server -testability
<sil2100> veebers: ping
<tyhicks> pitti: since there's no denial, I don't think apparmor is blocking the message
<cwayne> sergiusens: no rush obviously, but heres an MR for you guys :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/demo-setup-fixed/+merge/187523
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, thanks :)
<sil2100> I'll try that
<pitti> tyhicks: yeah, I tried with /e/i/a teardown, and still no methods there
<gusch> jdstrand bfiller not sure, but camera uses the android media-server for all audio/video (and that does not use pulseaudio)
<boiko> pitti: tried here, I don't see the method call either
<sil2100> bfiller: hah! Seem to be working! At least things are 'happening' now, thanks
<ogra_> xnox, so i'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/+merge/186803 ... these removals from the touch seed dont look right (and i know a bunch of apps which will break without these bits)
<pitti> boiko: ok, thanks for the heads-up; so Dial() method should be used, I just don't see it
<pitti> that helps
<jdstrand> gusch: but we aren't going to rely on binder forever for camera, correct?
<jdstrand> gusch: I thought the plan was for 14.04 to not use binder for camera
<davmor2> tedg: should the messaging indicator change when there is a message arrived?
<gusch> jdstrand: for details of that, you should ask jhodapp|afk
<tedg> davmor2, Yes, I think we're waiting on a unity branch to land there.
<ogra_> gusch, i think rsalveti made some changes to the camera service when pulse landed
<davmor2> tedg: ah great thanks for the info :)
 * jdstrand steps into a meeting
<xnox> cjwatson: ogra_: do note that ubuntu-touch meta package becomes dependant on ubuntu-sdk-libs meta package, or maybe that dependency should be declared in the lifebuild instead. That branch should be viewed together with debian/control changes in the ubuntu-touch-meta package, see https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-touch-meta/xnox/+merge/186802
<davmor2> jdstrand: then spends 10 minutes trying to wipe the meeting of the bottom of his shoe
<xnox> ogra_: plus I need to catch up on the recent seed changes ( i think i am a couple of revisions behind)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we had and still have a lot of them currently
<ogra_> xooh, yeah, that looks fine then
<xnox> ogra_: at the moment ubuntu-touch & ubuntu-sdk are disconnect, now i'm bringing in guarantees that runtimes match across sdk & actual touch images =)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, for 13.10 we'll still be using the camera-service, goal for 14.04 is to just use the HAL directly
<ogra_> xonyeah, i was just missing that last commit
<ogra_> xnox, ^^
<cwayne> mterry: any idea on our welcome screen issue?
<cwayne> sergiusens: updated the mr to use fileutils, also it seems that the CI failed from some bzr error
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah, glitch... it will retried with your new commit
<cwayne> sergiusens: ack, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is changing gsettings's com.canonical.powerd activity-timeout supposed to change the time before the device screen power off?
<anders3408> ogra_:  i have a modded powerd.deb i need to use , its made by sforshee, that enables support for backlight from leds folder instead... but how can i add that so people doesnt need to install it manually ? if i let it push to /data , and in a init.d script runs dpkg -i /data/powerd.deb on bootup will that do ?
<anders3408> sounds not like a good ide btw :)
<mterry> <mterry> cwayne, right...  what does this say: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:org.freedesktop.Accounts.User string:BackgroundFile
<mterry> <mterry> cwayne, also, I was thinking, for future proofing, you may want to use /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User$UID in your script
<cwayne> mterry: ah, that's a good idea
<sforshee> seb128: yes, in theory. But it doesn't work in the read-only images because the new setting can't be written.
<sergiusens> doanac, hey, wrt to your aa-click rule for phablet-config, should I wait for autopilot to land?
<sforshee> anders3408: I've proposed a merge for those changes, but no one has reviewed and approved them
<mamenyaka> ogra_, when trying to git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-saucy.git, I get remote: error: refs/heads/master-next does not point to a valid object!
<anders3408> ahh :) i hope it will be approved :)
<doanac> sergiusens: i forgot i had an MP out for that :)
<doanac> sergiusens: I suppose we should, just so we don't give someone the wrong impression
<jdstrand> rsalveti: does "HAL directly" direct access to devices? I'm asking because that is somewhat problematic for enumerating those devices, but we have a plan for that in lxc-android-config for shipping apparmor policy snippets. But more importantly, we will need to be able to give a contextual runtime prompt for recording (like we want o with online accounts)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: and I'm not sure how that would work with direct hardware access
<seb128> sforshee, what new setting?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: eg "Foo wants to access the camera. y|n", then cache the result appropriately
<doanac> sergiusens: i did just discover a dumb bug I caused last week in phablet-test-run: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-collect-error/+merge/187531
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, need to think more about that one, as we don't want more than one user using it at the same time as well
<seb128> sforshee, oh, I see, we write to the phablet user settings and powerd runs as root :/
<jdstrand> rsalveti: might also want a visual notification when recording in the background so users know they are being recorded
<rsalveti> jdstrand: it would probably be better to bring the service itself, so we can protect it
<rsalveti> right
<sforshee> seb128: yeah, I think gsettings wasn't the right way to go for that
<rsalveti> will think a bit more about the camera architecture and let you know
<seb128> sforshee, what would be the right way?
<sforshee> seb128: unity is supposed to handle the timeout, but I don't think that's going to land this cycle
<seb128> sforshee, so basically that option is not going to work this cycle?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I tend to agree. if there is some performance benefit to giving an app direct access, the service could pass an fd and that would work via apparmor delegation. if you want to go that route-- would want to talk to jjohansen
<rsalveti> right, sure
<rsalveti> thanks
<sforshee> seb128: I don't know. I guess there could be a dbus api for the setting, but powerd has nowhere to "remember" it so it would need to be set each boot
<jdstrand> rsalveti: do you mind if I create a bug on this? if that is ok, against what package/project
<sforshee> seb128: but then that api will have to go away when unity if finally handling the timeout
<sforshee> seb128: maybe ricmm can better say what might actually land this cycle
<seb128> sforshee, ok... is there a bug handling the fact that unity is going to take over that setting?
<seb128> ricmm, hey
<seb128> sforshee, thanks
<rsalveti> jdstrand: please open it against https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images for now, and assign it to me
<jdstrand> rsalveti: awesome, thanks! :)
<mamenyaka> anyone? error when trying to clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-saucy.git
<ricmm> seb128: sup
<seb128> ricmm, do you know when is unity8 going to take over the "turn off/lock screen after <idle time>"?
<ricmm> seb128: theres no bug, unity will take over but its not scheduled yet
<seb128> ricmm, ok, let me open a bug about that
<ricmm> Saviq: ^
<seb128> ricmm, Saviq, sforshee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1230345
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230345 in Unity 8 "Unity8 should control the display "lock after idle" (with a way to configure the delay)" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> lool, Did you notice my comments on the fdo-application branch?  Does that address your concerns?
<lool> looking
<lool> tedg: I dont understand the dbus design of this I'm afraid, mind reexplaining this to me?  I was indeed expecting we'd add have a confinment update to allow app id com.xyz.foo to listen on that dbus name
<seb128> hum
<lool> tedg: indeed I see now that the code uses org.freedesktop.Application (headdesk), but I don't see how just using the app name is unique?
<seb128> stgraber, pitti, ogra_: charge history is buggy on the device because upower can't write to /var/lib/upower ... is that a lxc-android-config tweak (e.g adding the directory there)?
<ogra_> seb128, perferably the single files
<stgraber> ogra_: the names are random and the directory is empty by default, so in that case, the whole directory needs to be made writable
<ogra_> adding a whole dir a) makes the whole dir writable and b) slows down the boot even more
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, thanks
<ogra_> seb128, yeah
<tedg> lool, It's not unique, as we're not using a bus name.  We're always sending to the unique name on the bus.
<ogra_> (to lxc-android-config)
<tedg> lool, app name is only used for the object path.
<tedg> lool, We don't want confined apps to register names because then apps can determine what other apps are running.
<stgraber> seb128: so you want "/var/lib/upower auto persistent none none" in writable-paths (lxc-android-config)
<lool> tedg: well we could firewall them with apparmor
<seb128> stgraber, ok, I'm going to mp that, thanks
<lool> tedg: I mean protect access to listing the bus
<tedg> lool, Not really, because they need to be able to request all the names on the bus to get to the services.  So we'd have to add support for sending a different list depending on who asks.
<lool> tedg: hmm why do they need to request all names?
<lool> tedg: also, I did read the part about generating the object path wrong
<tedg> lool, Hmm, I guess they don't *need* to as the could always ask if a name had an owner, but we'd have to verify every lib handled that correctly.
<lool> tedg: but it still feels wrong that this is declarative
<lool> tedg: could we actually express the object path thing in apparmor?
<lool> tedg: maybe that's enough
<seb128> stgraber, is there a vcs for lxc-android-config ?
<lool> tedg: that is, don't allow Open on anything else than the object path that corresponds to your app id on org.freedesktop.Application
<tedg> lool, The path?  Why would we need to express the object path in app armor?
<ogra_> seb128, no
<tedg> lool, The app is exporting that, so there's no limitation on unconfined stuff talking to confined stuff.
<ogra_> seb128, use UDD and assign to me, i have other stuff in there
<lool> tedg: right, but I want to stop a confined app from pretending to be another app
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<lool> tedg: if we can stop other apps from connecting there, that would be enough
<anders3408> ogra_: can you review sforshee changes to powerd ? :)
<tedg> lool, They could all have an app "foo", right?  Why is that an issue?
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure, please go for cancelling
<tedg> lool, If it's just an object path on their connection
<cjwatson> didrocks: I think you should be able to do it
<lool> tedg: can we go a quick hangout?  I'm sure either I don't explain myself right or I don't understand you right
<tedg> lool, K
<lool> Pff and G+ wont load
<stgraber> seb128: ubuntu:lxc-android-config
<lool> tedg: see calendar
<seb128> stgraber, ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/revision/103
<didrocks> cjwatson: indeed, done
<ogra_> seb128, thx
<seb128> gema, ^ that's the fix for the last charge = n/a but you mentioned earlier
<mterry> cwayne, so what was the output of the dbus-send command?
<ogra_> xnox, w-flo ported to a yaffs device i think, that might probably help you
<ogra_> (he doesnt seem to be around atm)
<cwayne> mterry: ah sorry, i was reflashing, i'd need to reinstall your lightdm right? or is it in today's daily-proposed?
<mterry> cwayne, it's only in saucy-proposed, so probably not
<mterry> cwayne, but you can download from saucy-proposed instead of building yourself
<cwayne> mterry: would i need just lightdm or also ubuntu-touch-session?
<mterry> cwayne, both
<mterry> cwayne, but you have to build u-t-s
<anders3408> ogra_: firstboot : EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p19): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: noauto_da_alloc but 2nd boot : EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p19): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro what is causing the diff ?
<cwayne> mterry: cool beans, branch?
<Laney> mmm beans
<cwayne> aw man now i want beans
<cwayne> scratch that, i want a burrito
<Laney> is it true
<Laney> that ...
<anders3408> first bootup shows that its init.find.rc that mounts /system but 2nd bootup it looks like init.find5.rc doesnt mount /system becasue it already mounted ...
 * Laney creates suspense for a boring question
<ogra_> anders3408, hmm, looks like the first one uses some android options
<Laney> is it true that the nexus 7 runs loads slower when it's not on power?
<Laney> building stuff seems to take forever when it's not plugged in
<anders3408> yes ogra_ its from the ramdisk from the android part, but 2nd bootup it mounts from /etc/fstab/ which somehow fails
<mterry> cwayne, lp:~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch
<mterry> cwayne, sorry for delay, am shaving while chatting  :)
<cwayne> ah i already have that branch
<cwayne> mterry: lol
<ElectroPug> Hello hello?
<anders3408> oh darm.... i see the issue now ogra_
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi, bug #1230366
<ubot5> bug 1230366 in touch-preview-images "Please provide Ubuntu camera service that integrates with trust-store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230366
<ElectroPug> Anyone can help me?
<ElectroPug> Hello? :D
<iBelieve> ElectroPug, if you have a question, just ask it
<rsalveti> jdstrand: thanks
 * cjwatson finally gets https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ updating again (used to be click-package.readthedocs.org, and I had to fix readthedocs.org not to crash on bzr branches with tags ...)
<ElectroPug> oh alright, well on our device (hTC one S c2) somebody managed to compile Ubuntu touch, the problem is that the screen doesn't work because of some chroot issue, the developer says that he can't get chroot access. Does anyone know how he could accomplish that?
<ElectroPug> The system works according to him it's just the screen
<lool> tedg: which channel you said?
<anders3408> ogra_:  is it var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh that is responsible for mounting partitions in lxc-container correct ? and can i make some device specific changes in the lxc-container stuff  ?
<cwayne> sergiusens: sorry to be annoying, but this would be super-helpful for our team right now: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/demo-setup-fixed/+merge/187523
<anders3408> like how it should mount or something ?
<tedg> lool, I usually start at #ubuntu-security because I can remember it, but it redirects to #ubuntu-hardened
<lool> right
<tedg> lool, I do find it rather ironic that the security channel does a redirection
<sergiusens> cwayne, done
<cwayne> sergiusens: thank you sir
 * cwayne adds 1 to the countless beers he owes sergiusens
<sergiusens> np
<mhr3> tedg, upstart app launch sends an event directly to zeitgeist, right? we don't need the datahub to pick up the gvfs signal?
<ElectroPug> well on our device (hTC one S c2) somebody managed to compile Ubuntu touch, the problem is that the screen doesn't work because of some chroot issue, the developer says that he can't get chroot access. Does anyone know how he could accomplish that?
<ElectroPug> System boots but screen doesn't work
<tedg> mhr3, For start/stop, yes
<mfisch> dpm: ping
<tedg> mhr3, And I don't think there'll be a gvfs signal after the upstart-app-launch stuff lands.
<gema> seb128: excellent thanks!
<thostr_> ricmm: seems we actually do need a SF solution as we'll have SF on maguro
<thostr_> ricmm: can you directly discuss this with didrocks/asac?
<ogra_> thostr_, just make the Mir guys fix maguro ;)
<didrocks> ricmm: in a meeting, happy to discuss and have the details about it just afterwards
<thostr_> ogra_: also a solution. point is we need A SOLUTION right now
<ogra_> yeah
<thostr_> ricmm, didrocks: please discuss this
<xnox> ogra_: what's the quickest way to modify the touch script? or shall automate unpackging, updating, repacking with abootimg?
<ricmm> thostr_: discuss what?
<ricmm> thostr_: URL on SF ?
<thostr_> ricmm: yes
<thostr_> ricmm: that we need a SF solution in addition to mir code
<ricmm> what exactly do I need to get from didrocks/asac for this?
<thostr_> ricmm: basically what you described before as throwaway code
<ogra_> xnox, for fiddling with it in emu ?
<ricmm> thostr_: ah, none of that is related to them if thats what you are thinking
<xnox> ogra_: yeah.
<ricmm> its non-existant code right now, it would require developing the same solution over in the android app manager (SF)
<ElectroPug_> well on our device (hTC one S c2) somebody managed to compile Ubuntu touch, the problem is that the screen doesn't work because of some chroot issue, the developer says that he can't get chroot access. Does anyone know how he could accomplish that?
<thostr_> ricmm: correct. that's why you said you prefer not to do that and instead focus on the mir solution
<thostr_> ricmm: so, now it seem we need a solution working with mir and one for SF
<thostr_> ricmm: or do I get that wrong?
<ricmm> thostr_: who said that we will ship nexus with SF ?
<thostr_> ricmm: didrocks/asac that's why I said you should talk to them
<lool> tedg: :-)
<xnox> ogra_: my interractive shell is about to become adding statements to the touch script and rebooting.
<tedg> loicm, Hey, do you have a link to your qtubuntu plugin so I can play with it some?
<loicm> tedg: you mean the stuff I'm doing or the current qtubuntu branch?
<tedg> loicm, The stuff you're doing
<tedg> loicm, For the URL passing.
<cwayne> sergiusens: how often does phablet-tools get released?
<sergiusens> cwayne, as often as it's added to the release list
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you add a phablet-tools release request?
<loicm> tedg: so there's nothing to play with yet, I only got a hackish standalone Qt DBus based app and a custom build of fdo-application-open.c to test that the communication works
<ogra_> sergiusens, sure ... after the meeting i'm currently in
<loicm> tedg: but I still have to add support for a custom type for the platform_data arg "a{sv}"
<loicm> tegdg and the communication works btw
<loicm> tedg: then exposing all that as a library + qml binding is easy
<loicm> tedg: I4ll ping you when it will be ready to play with
<sergiusens> ogra_, great
<sergiusens> ogra_, also, if you get the seeds in, give me a ping please
<ogra_> sergiusens, will do
<tedg> loicm, Great, thanks!
<mfisch> lool / loicm: can you make the morning (for me) sync meeting tomorrow? I have a few topics to cover
<cwayne> doanac: ping
<doanac> cwayne: hey
<ogra_> xnox, did you update the seee merge already ?
<cwayne> doanac: hey, were you the one working on the customization test suite CI stuff?
<ogra_> *seed
<cwayne> i.e. getting it run automatically
<doanac> cwayne: yes. i have a branch that can do it
<doanac> cwayne: was waiting to here if it had been approved to add to our daily smoke results
<slangasek> didrocks: I've added system-image to the "ask" spreadsheet now; AFAIU there are ubuntu-system-settings changes that go with this but don't have to land at the same time, is that your understanding too?
<cwayne> doanac: who's that waiting for? asac?
<doanac> cwayne: yes. i think there was supposed to be a discussion with him
<didrocks> slangasek: I'm unsure about I. I don't know of any change on ubuntu-system-settings for the update panel. barry: any hint?
<slangasek> didrocks: barry's afk at the moment, which is why I asked you :)
<didrocks> slangasek: FYI, we have the latest system-settings already
<drachensun> any one know of any issues with the touch screen that would keep it from working?
<sergiusens> cwayne, since we landed the tz data stuff new landings to phablet-tools are blocked
<didrocks> (apart from rev 379 which is about testing)
 * didrocks looks at proposed MP
<slangasek> didrocks: does that already have the support for download progress etc.?
<didrocks> slangasek: for more than a month yeah ;)
<salem_> jdstrand, ping
<cwayne> sergiusens: agh, ok
<slangasek> didrocks: ok, so we just need to land the system-image side, got it ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, you didnt use it yet ?
<jdstrand> salem_: yes?
<didrocks> slangasek: right, just send me the signal! :)
<slangasek> ogra_: download *progress*
<sergiusens> cwayne, we need to either revert that or something... did you already talk to stgraber?
<ogra_> slangasek, oooh !
 * ogra_ wants !!!
<sergiusens> cwayne, you can also request landings for our broken process on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<slangasek> didrocks: the dbus signal? :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, pitti is the one who wants it to work differently, not stgraber
<didrocks> slangasek: yeah, updateProgress(int) ;)
<xnox> ogra_: no, no seed update. will look at it later tonight, i need to leave for volleyball on time.
<slangasek> ok :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<sergiusens> ogra_, I didn't name names ;-)
<didrocks> slangasek: so, ok, is it ready to launch now? we have images for barry or you to tests if needed
<didrocks> (I guess in the proposed channel)
<ogra_> sergiusens, so seed change will wait until tomorrow
<salem_> jdstrand, hi, I am reading a bug you reported: 1226844, and my question is what is the problem of allowing in apparmor access to org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.GetProperties ?
<slangasek> didrocks: he's running through some final testing AIUI
<ogra_> sergiusens, we changed to much since the MP was made :(
<slangasek> didrocks: there's a non-user-affecting bug in the download-manager that makes the testsuite run very slowly
<salem_> jdstrand, it contains no private information
<didrocks> slangasek: ok, can you please update as soon as the test finish? we can publish it tomorrow
<salem_> jdstrand, also, I think you forgot to attach the qml example file.
<slangasek> didrocks: "please update" - the spreadsheet?  or upload to -proposed?
<cwayne> sergiusens: i guess we can revert it, or could we have it push those files to /etc/writable/[timezone,localtime] instead?
<didrocks> slangasek: if it's tested, update to proposed tonight is fine (just not tomorrow morning, we'll try to have one slot for a big change alone)
<ogra_> cwayne, no, since thats still in discussion between pitti and stgraber
<slangasek> didrocks: ok
<cwayne> ugh
<slangasek> didrocks: though, the whole point of -proposed is to let devs upload straight there, and you guys can decide when to let things through to the images...
<cwayne> who'd have thought something as simple as changing a timezone would be such a PITA
<ogra_> cwayne, i didnt revert your three files yet ... but the whole thing will likely change again so the question is if it makes sense for you to land what you have right now
<sergiusens> cwayne now you know why I am not pushing changes in so quickly
<cwayne> sergiusens: yeah, fair enough :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, I say we push
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok
<cwayne> sergiusens: ogra_: i'm happy for us to revert the changes if it helps get other (not-quite-as-broken) stuff in
<sergiusens> ogra_, if it's reverted, cwayne will have a fix ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i thought
<didrocks> slangasek: well, we had a long discussion about it, but it needs more discussion I guess ;)
<cwayne> :P
<jdstrand> salem_: I'll need to regenerate that qml and apparmor profile.
<slangasek> didrocks: how come?
<ogra_> sergiusens, cwayne btw ... are we by chance talking about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+13.10.20130925.1-0ubuntu1?
<ogra_> seems that landed
<didrocks> slangasek: let's discuss when I won't have 100 pings (and with asac and all other guys) please ;)
<didrocks> slangasek: added your slot for upload
<slangasek> ok
<didrocks> slangasek: so feel free to test with the ui and upload
<sergiusens> ogra_, cwayne yes we are
<didrocks> slangasek: the UI works with the mock for a month without changing the code, so it should be ready
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> so much about the spreadsheet :P
<sergiusens> ogra_, cwayne then the request is just to land phablet-demo-setup fixes for read only images
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_, not sure who triggered, but whatever
<cwayne> lol
<ogra_> looks like Mirv did on lool request
<ogra_> at least thats what the spreadsheet says
<ogra_> well, saves us one :)
 * ogra_ likes that 
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Hey ! the docviewer is ready to be click packaged, but I don't fully understand the script you just gave me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145304/). The target path must be the path of the current docviewer source code ?
<jdstrand> salem_: but that interface actually does expose more information than the app needs. all the app really wants to now is 'am I online'-- that shouldn't give the app the serial number of the device
<jdstrand> s/now/know/
<jdstrand> salem_: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.Modem.GetProperties
<jdstrand> or the revision, etc
<jdstrand> oh, that was the wrong dbus command
<sergiusens> Chocanto, I don't understand your question
<sergiusens> Chocanto, just tell me where the deb module lives and remind me where the source was
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think that needs a few seed changes first
<salem_> jdstrand, I see. that's not good indeed
<jdstrand> salem_: right, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.GetProperties gives away the carrier, contry code, cellid, etc,
<Chocanto> sergiusens: The deb modules are on the ubuntu-core-apps PPA
<ogra_> sergiusens, or going along with it at least
<Chocanto> sergiusens: If I understand your question
<sergiusens> ogra_, ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, for the doc viewer? oh, for poppler
<anders3408> ogra_:  im trying to get some more debug information from the lxc-container , and i have editted lxc-android-config.conf and lxc-instance.conf, added  -l DEBUG to the 2 lines that contains lxc-start , but i dont see any new loggings ....
<ogra_> sergiusens, docviewer need the pdf plugin and stuff
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> anders3408, logcat might be more informative
<Chocanto> ogra_: Yes, it needs two modules
<didrocks> ogra_: do you mind including robru in the phablet-tools and other landing like that?
<sergiusens> Chocanto, what's the DEBs name in the ubuntu-core-apps PPA?
<ogra_> didrocks, you mean on the spreadsheet ?
<Chocanto> sergiusens: qtdeclarative5-poppler-qml-plugin and file-qml-plugin
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, spreadsheet + publishing stuff
<sergiusens> Chocanto, both of those are in that PPA?
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Yes, both
<lool> stgraber: are you interested in a phone not starting after an apt-get install + shutdown -r now
<didrocks> ricmm: do you have time now to discuss?
<lool> stgraber: if yes I have one
<ogra_> didrocks, publishing stuff ? (i have no control over phablet-tools i think)
<lool> stgraber: it's stuck with blackscreen (I installed test packages, but shouldn't affect boot)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, just sync with him to get phablet-tools landed on dailies
<lool> stgraber: I see sensorservice using a lot of CPU
<stgraber> lool: can you still get into adb?
<lool> stgraber: yes
<lool> apt-get install foo
<ogra_> didrocks, pahblet-tools doesnt land on images ;)
<lool> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but aren't you the one adding it to the landing plan?
<ogra_> didrocks, but thanks, will ping him for a buiold
<ogra_> didrocks, i am ...
<ricmm> didrocks: I do
<didrocks> ogra_: that's why I pinged you, just if you want that early, ping him, it's an easy one! ;)
<stgraber> lool: ok, so pretty clear sign of fs corruption... the annoying part is that it's almost impossible to debug since any log that may be useful will also be missing
<ogra_> didrocks, definitely, and thanks !
<didrocks> ricmm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8e573ae15f745c78a78ac5ab65bed5ecb3b73118?hl=fr
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks to you!
<stgraber> lool: I guess I'll have to go through the init scripts to see if anything in there bypasses the standard shutdown sequence and if not, what's preventing a clean unmount of all partitions
<lool> stgraber: Ok; thanks
<didrocks> ricmmmmmmmm ;)
<stgraber> lool: in theory, the container should first be killed, then all bind mounts and android partition unmounted, leaving only / and /userdata, after that / should be remounted ro, same goes for /userdata and then the system should reboot
<stgraber> lool: /userdata won't be unmountable since / is coming from it and / can't ever be unmounted
<lool> stgraber: maybe we will see some warnings that it's not happening on the console on shutdown
<anders3408> ogra_:  the thing is /system is mounted correctly , but lxc.rootfs/system doesnt mount correctly and i cant trace it to why
<stgraber> lool: the clean fix for that is slangasek's repartitioning work which will split / and /userdata to two separate partitions
<lool> right
<ogra_> anders3408, because lxc/rootfs is not what you think
<stgraber> lool: yeah, if only we could see the console, because we sure won't have the logs...
<lool> stgraber: I gave a heads up to Steve about this issue, but I don't think we can land this in the next couple of weeks
<ogra_> anders3408, thats just the place to unpack the initrd, nothing gets moounted there
<stgraber> lool: no and it won't fix the issue on grouper and the ports
<lool> rue
<lool> true
<stgraber> lool: one way around this would be to have a shutdown job running before the reboot which attemps to remount / ro, /userdata ro and ends with a sync call
<ogra_> stgraber, reboot into recovery without powering off and you have the console output in /proc/last_kmsg
<stgraber> ogra_: that'd be useful if sysvinit was logging on there
<ogra_> it gets kept in the ramconsole as long as power is there
<salem_> jdstrand, I am going through the network manager api and I am able to get through dbus if the active connection is wifi or gsm for example.
<slangasek> stgraber: right... we need to try to solve it for all devices, just not the "good" ones that don't need loopback
<ogra_> stgraber, we should make it log there on touch ;)
<lool> mfisch: I could do half an hour later, but not at the current time
<stgraber> slangasek: do you happen to know anything about unmountfs and how it's supposed to behave when / depends on another mount? My hope would be that it'd try to force / read-only, do the same with any outstanding mount, then call sync. But we appear to have evidence that it doesn't
<lool> mfisch: did you see the package autolanded BTW?
<anders3408> ogra_:  so where does the lxc-contanter starts those init.find5.rc scripts from ?
<jdstrand> salem_: ok, I attached the files needed to reproduce
<salem_> jdstrand, just wondering if we couldn't use that somehow. I wanted to avoid changing ofono-qt as we are not upstream.
<jdstrand> salem_: well, so the network manager api isn't any better. if gives up all kinds of things
<lool> mfisch: so essentially your changes will go into archive when we publish the "misc" stack of packages; we will see if any change needs publishing, but if you need something you need to give Landing team a heads up; this is all taken from trunk, so upstream merger is your friend for this part (top approving mp to get them landed etc.)
<jdstrand> salem_: what is interesting is that the libs can figure out if they are online without network manager on a desktop system or on the nexus 7
<ogra_> anders3408, the content of /rootfs gets copied to the proc space you already know ... then ./init gets executed ... thats all lxc does, eveything else that happens on container boot is then handlled by androids init
<jdstrand> salem_: (ie, when ofono isn't around)
<jdstrand> salem_: even without the denied access to network manager. it just pokes around in /proc and /sys and handles the NM denial fine
<salem_> jdstrand, you mean reading direct from /proc and /sys?
<salem_> jdstrand, ah ok
<jdstrand> salem_: yes. but, doing the same thing on the nexus 4 (ie, ofono is in the mix), all of a sudden /proc and /sys aren't enough, and an error is displayed
<anders3408> but in /rootfs the system folder is empty, and also is the folder in /proc , so the android init will fail when ever it should use any files from /system, but from / then /system folder is as it should be
<jdstrand> salem_: I just now verified this. nexus 7: works. nexus 4: doesn't work
<ogra_> anders3408, androids init is the one caring for the mounting too
<mfisch> lool: okay, I'll move the meeting
<karni> mhr3: Any idea why would MusicFilterGrid.qml never show more than 3 items from the model? (and if that's how it works, what's the trick to add that tick and make it unwind its content? :) )
<sergiusens> Chocanto, can you see if this works for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-docviewer-app/wrapper--/+merge/187571
<mterry> Cimi, poke!  If you haven't started with the dynamic-language change for the welcome wizard, I have time to look at it
<cwayne> mterry: pinagling
<mterry> cwayne, hello!
<mterry> cwayne, sorry I was offline, had to head to starbucks again
<cwayne> mterry: so, i did that dbus-send you told me to do, and it returns the right value, but the welcome screen background is still unchanged
<cwayne> mterry: no worries! i had plenty of people to bother while you were gone :P
<slangasek> stgraber: by 'umountfs' you mean the init script?  If it tried to force / read-only, it would certainly fail
<mterry> cwayne, hmmm...  So that means bug in unity8 itself
<mterry> cwayne, it was working last time I tested it
<sergiusens> mhall119, as well for you https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-docviewer-app/wrapper--/+merge/187571
<karni> mhr3: well.. I think expandable: true might do the trick, but I've upset my phone with multiple unity8 shell replaces, I have to reboot it ;)
<cwayne> mterry: last time i tested it, i was able to at least do it manually with that dbus-send, but i couldnt from upstart
<cwayne> now i can run it from upstart, but it changes nothing
<sergiusens> mhall119, that is a better option than doing the wrapper script
<cwayne> mterry: but hey,t he good news is this counts as further testing of the ubuntu-touch-session package right? :P
<mterry> cwayne, last time you tested it, you could see background change, right?
<mterry> cwayne, :)
<cwayne> mterry: right
<cwayne> last time as in a couple weeks ago, pre lightdm
<mterry> cwayne, ok, good.  That's confirmation that we used to work.  lightdm shouldn't affect our ability to read the value
<salem_> jdstrand, ok, reading the code now I see that this issue isn't ofono-qt related, as the qofonowrapper.cpp in qtdeclarative5-systeminfo-plugin handles all the ofono dbus communication internally.
<mterry> robru, bzoltan: any word on that qtaudioengine issue?
<jdstrand> salem_: cool, feel free to reassign-- I took my best guess :)
<cwayne> mterry: so who can we bug to fix this then?
<mterry> cwayne, me.......
<stgraber> slangasek: right, the init script
<jdstrand> salem_: I guess it needs to do its error handling similar to how it does error handling with NM
<cwayne> mterry: PING I FOUND A BUG
 * mterry quits
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> mterry: this is all cus of that time you didn't invite me to your birthday party.
<mterry> cwayne, guh!
<mterry> I had no idea of the cost!
<salem_> jdstrand, hehe ok, np. I will discuss this issue with the other networking guys. thanks for the report.
<slangasek> stgraber: so yeah, I don't think the umountfs script is that clever... the code predates /proc/mountinfo ;)
<mterry> cwayne, what is severity of this problem for ya?
<anders3408> ogra_:  does lxc-android-boot.conf runs before or after the container is started ?
<ogra_> anders3408, before i think ... but it doesnt do much after first boot
<cwayne> mterry: it's not SUPER-URGENT but it'd be good to have I think
<mterry> greyback, heyo!  About OSK in welcome-wizard...  So I added the print() that you suggested to the surface manager, and I never see it print anything
<mterry> greyback, so looks like maliit-server isn't creating the surface or we aren't noticing
<mterry> greyback, I tried delaying the start of maliit-server, but no luck
<anders3408> ogra_:  i just wanted to try and add these lines somewhere before it starts the container but after the /proc/pid/root is made
<anders3408> containerpid="$(lxc-info -n android|grep pid|sed 's/^pid:.* //')"
<anders3408>     cp -r /system/* /proc/$containerpid/root/system/
<mterry> greyback, is maliit-server hardcoded to only talk to unity8 or some such similar thing?
<ogra_> anders3408, that wont work
<stgraber> slangasek: so I think the easiest way to fix touch is to ship an extra umountdata init script which does the same as umountroot but for /userdata
<ogra_> anders3408, find out whats wrong with your android
<ogra_> instead of adding hacks on the ubuntu side
<stgraber> slangasek: I'll do some tests here, but I'm pretty confident that umountfs should take care of all fs except / and /userdata, umountroot should take care of / and we just need something to remount /userdata ro before the reboot to make sure everything is flushed to flash
<jdstrand> salem_: np, thanks for looking at it
<anders3408> i simply cant see what should be wrong in the android side....
<cwayne> salem_: have you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1230420
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230420 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "When sending a message to a new phone number, the number is inserted at the beginning of the message" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> anders3408, so read the logs
<slangasek> stgraber: ok.
<ogra_> anders3408, logcat should have errors that help you to track down the issue
<anders3408> those just say that the android init cant find /system/bin/* just as its not correctly mounted in the lxc-container
<salem_> cwayne, ouch, never seen this. let me test
<anders3408> logcat just says sensorservice and surfaceflinger are not started, and they are not started becasue android init fails to find sh and sensorservice and all those in system/bin/*
<anders3408> because under /proc/pid/root/system/ its empty
<slangasek> stgraber: so... trying to update from build 56 to build 62, I'm consistently getting timeouts.  "Upgrade path is 57:60:61:62"
<salem_> cwayne, I am unable to reproduce it
<salem_> cwayne, which phone?
<bzoltan> mterry: sorry, shame on me, but no ... let's ping Mirv tomorrow morning and check with him
<slangasek> stgraber: is it just timing out because it takes longer than n minutes to download it all?
<cwayne> salem_: mako, latest devel-proposed
<cwayne> salem_: happens to me every time
<salem_> cwayne, ok, will install
<stgraber> slangasek: that'd be a question for barry
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> barry: ^^ why am I timing out?
<ogra_> anders3408, you only look at the fallout, there mst be mount errors and the like
<slangasek> barry: am I hitting the 10m dbus limit?  and does the download-manager migration fix this?
<anders3408> ogra_: in syslog +
<anders3408> ?
<ogra_> in logcat
<ogra_> syslog is ubuntu
<barry> it's possible!  maybe you can bump up the logging and tail the log file.
<anders3408> logcat nope
<ogra_> you want to debug the android side
<barry> slangasek: ^^  and if so crank up the timeout
<slangasek> barry: oh, there's a logfile?  where?
<barry> slangasek: /var/log/system-image/client.log
<barry> but i think it only logs at debug level by default
<slangasek> barry: so how do I turn up the logging?
<anders3408> ogra_:  logcat only contains 2 diffrent lines...
<anders3408> I/ServiceManager( 1177): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<anders3408> I/ServiceManager( 1257): Waiting for service sensorservice...
<barry> (until s-i 1.6)
<slangasek> I was trying to debug by calling system-image-dbus -v by hand
<barry> slangasek: /etc/system-image/client.ini
<ogra_> anders3408, well, there should be a lot more
<greyback> mterry: sorry, was on call
<anders3408> there isint
<barry> slangasek: you can also system-image-cli --dbus
<ogra_> anders3408, well, init starting prints a ton of stuff
<greyback> mterry: hard-coded to unity8, certainly not
<anders3408> but dmesg fails big time
<ogra_> including some cyanogenmod ascii art
<slangasek> barry: so if I *am* hitting that timeout, does that get resolved with download-manager?
<greyback> mterry: check maliit's output, it should print a "creating surface..." message
<anders3408> ogra_:  thats only if android is really started, and it doesnt as all android services is not starting at all becasue of the mount thing
<ogra_> anders3408, if init wouldnt have started the services wouldnt try to start
<ogra_> how are you getting your logcat ?
<barry> slangasek: maybe ;).  i think u-d-m is faster overall for downloading than the built-in downloader, but if the bottleneck is network or server, then no, it won't help.  we could probably crank the timeout to 1h or so by default
<barry> slangasek: oh
<anders3408> ogra : i do ./system/bin/logcat
<ogra_> try with -d
<anders3408> ogra_:  see this is all : http://logcat.scheffsblend.com/view?id=407001
<ogra_> also try the different buffers
<barry> slangasek: heh, it looks like the default timeout might be 1m
<barry> slangasek: if that's the case, edit [system]timeout value in client.ini
<ogra_> anders3408, yeah, do it right after boot, logcat uses a ringbuffer ... so the actual boot messages seem to have been lost since the other stuff already printed to much
<barry> (i'm changing it in my dev branch right now ;)
<ogra_> anders3408, add something like "/system/bin/logcat -d >/var/log/foo.log" to /etc/rc.local
<ogra_> that should get you a dump right after boot
<anders3408> ogra_:  the log you just saw was directly after boot
<dobey> does anyone else have a dock for their nexus 7?
<ogra_> anders3408, thats definitely not init output
<anders3408> ogra_:  /system/bin/logcat -d > /var/log/logcat.log from rc.local points out the same lines only as i showd you :)
<anders3408> ogra_:  all the android parts is not started up at all
<slangasek> barry: well, it's clearly not reasonable to expect the downloads to finish in a minute... or even 10.  Why would we want the dbus service to time out at all while a download is in progress?
<ogra_> well, it wouldnt print that stuff if itr wasnt
<anders3408> phones just sits on the boot logo
<anders3408> first bootup shows all the lines it should just like it was a normal aosp rom that booted up
<anders3408> ogra_:  try and see the dmesg.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155437/
<anders3408> so yes ,  a part of android is booting up or else no dmesg, but all the services that android's init starts fails
<salem_> cwayne, just tested here and couldn't reproduce. is it easy for you to record a screencast?
<Tassadar> ogra_: hi, do you plan to switch to cm 10.2 for ubuntu touch base?
<cwayne> salem_: not sure, is there a documented way to do it on the phone?
<ogra_> Tassadar, ask rsalveti :)
<salem_> cwayne, I dont know :)
<barry> slangasek: i think it was a failsafe so the process wouldn't hang around forever.  i don't particularly like the timeout, but i guess it makes some sense.
<barry> slangasek: so let's s/m/h/ :)
<cwayne> salem_: last i checked there wasnt :/
<Tassadar> rsalveti: do you plan to switch to cm10.2 base? I'm asking because I _think_ flo's binary blobs need 4.3 :/
<salem_> cwayne, what about record a video using another phone?
<cwayne> salem_: that i could probably try :)
<anders3408> ogra_:  if you see line 635 and 638 and 647 , system and data and cache is mounted corrctly, but already in line 679 things starts to break when it trying to start things up
<mterry> cwayne, ok...  for myself, it seems to work
<salem_> cwayne, cool thanks. this bug sounds critical to me. but neither me or boiko could reproduce it.
<cwayne> mterry: on a maguro?
<mterry> cwayne, I added "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freede
<mterry> sktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile string:
<mterry> /usr/share/unity8/graphics/tablet_background.jpg" to unity8.conf right before we call unity
<dobey> nevermind about the dock question
<mterry> ick, that formatted bad
<mterry> cwayne, uh, no on mako
<mterry> cwayne, you are saying this is maguro specific?
<cwayne> with the newest touch-session and lightdm?
<cwayne> mterry: im not sure if it is, ive only tested maguro so far
<mterry> cwayne, hm.  this is on mako with latest lightdm/touch-session
<cwayne> mterry: could you try it with my upstart job and see if that works?
<mterry> cwayne, sure, pastebin me?
<ogra_> anders3408, 635 is inside the initrd
<cwayne> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155484/
<cwayne> mterry: note youll need a picture as /custom/usr/share/backgrounds/welcome.png
<ogra_> anders3408, 640 - 642 are more intresting, this is your containers init
<mterry> cwayne, k
<cwayne> salem_: i'll have to get it for you after my dr's appt
<mterry> cwayne, is it at least picking up the background on a reboot?
<anders3408> ogra_:  here is the diff between the mouting from dmesg on first bootup and 2nd bootup : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155493/
<cwayne> mterry: no
<salem_> cwayne, no problem
<mterry> cwayne, fascinating
<cwayne> mterry: ?
<anders3408> ogra_: 640 - 642, the service qcamer thing is just a duplicated line in that file, and the setprop is something i was testing for simcard, not related to the mouting :)
<mterry> cwayne, fascinating that it doesn't pick it up on reboot either.  Which means it's not just a problem with notification of change but reading in the first place
<mterry> cwayne, so it worked for me, with your job (well, I changed url of /custom/* but same idea)
<cwayne> mterry: i wonder if it is a maguro thing then, or if i'm just missing something (entirely possible)
<mterry> cwayne, I don't know why it would be maguro-specific, but I've learned not to trust my assumptions about what is device-specific
<cwayne> mterry: lol, i'd wager that I probably am missing something on my maguro
<cwayne> mterry: which image are you on?
<mterry> cwayne, it's clearly being set in AS, which means that policykit and all that goodness is working.  So lightdm side is covered.  unity8 just can't ask for the file from AS for some reason
<mterry> cwayne, how do I find that out?
<mterry> cwayne, I may have apt-get upgraded at some point too
<mterry> cwayne, something from last week I think
<cwayne> mterry: cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<cwayne> mterry: ah, i did mine on the latest devel-proposed
<cwayne> maybe that has something to do wit it
<mterry> cwayne, 57
<cwayne> with*
<cwayne> either way, i'll try it on my mako later when im back from my dr's appt
<mterry> cwayne, I don't want to wipe this guy yet, I'm in middle of other stuff
<mterry> cwayne, I'd be curious about your mako experience
<cwayne> mterry: no worries at all, wouldn't expect you to drop everything and wipe a device for this :)
<cwayne> i'll shoot you a ping when i get to test it on a mako
<mterry> k
<ogra_> anders3408, what happens if yu comment /system in fstab, did you try that yet ?
<cwayne> mterry: if it works on my mako i may not really care anyway AFAIK none of the customization stuff has been very heavily tested on maguro
<cwayne> mterry: also, so locale stuff should be good to go now,r ight?
<mterry> cwayne, in theory.  Also, I'm working now on the welcome wizard which asks the user for their language
<anders3408> ogra_: fstab.find5 is not being called from init.find5.rc at all
<mterry> If that's relevant to you
<anders3408> all is mounted from init.find5.rc
<ogra_> anders3408, on the ubuntu side i mean
<anders3408> ogra_:  same thing happens if i look in dmesg
<stgraber> slangasek, lool: so we appear to have a few problems on touch currently. At the time umountfs is called we still have open write fds to /var/log and /var/lib, if the device is writable, we also have a few more fds open.
<anders3408> ogra_:  also lxc-conatiner fails to start if i do that
<stgraber> slangasek, lool: upower and rsyslog are the main problem, followed by upstart with adbd (fixable with a console none in the job file)
<stgraber> once I get rid of all of those, umountfs unmounts pretty much everything, umountroot remounts / read-only and I can remount /userdata read-only too
<anders3408> ogra_:  wait a sec, ill reflash :)
<ogra_> anders3408, well, then start by adding sleeps to the lxc-android-config upstart job ... right before lxc-start
<ogra_> reflashing will just get you a working system again
<anders3408> ogra_: adding waits to lxc-android-config.conf ? or pre-start.sh ?
<ogra_> to the upstart job
<anders3408> ehh ?
<anders3408> and which file would that be ?
<ogra_> upstart jobs live in /etc/init
<slangasek> stgraber: rsyslog is certainly meant to be shut down before then; is this not happening?
<anders3408> ogra_:  so that would be /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf ??
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> add something like:
<ogra_> pre-start script
<ogra_>     sleep 5
<ogra_> end script
<ogra_> and then reboot and see if that changes anything
<ogra_> (will indeed make the boot 5 sec slower)
<anders3408> and add it just after the post-start script ?
<anders3408> haha :)
<ogra_> yeah, just below the end script
<stgraber> slangasek: it sure isn't, that's what I get after running S20sendsigs stop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155595/
<slangasek> stgraber: sendsigs has nothing to do with it, rsyslog is an upstart job
<slangasek> and is 'stop on runlevel [06]'
<anders3408> ogra_:  is it possible that you can look at sforshee changes in powerd and possible approve it ? :) i need it for find5 brigtness
<stgraber> slangasek: gah, yeah, good point, need to rework my test a bit to get a more realistic view of the last second of the system
<anders3408> ogra_:  sadly it didnt do anything diffrently
<slangasek> barry: so, this timeout is something other than the dbus service timeout... the UI is returning a "timed out" / "retry" while the dbus service is still running
<anders3408> ogra_: when is lxc-instance.conf being used  ?
<barry> slangasek: any clues in the log file?
<slangasek> barry: hadn't adjusted the log level.  and does ubuntu-system-settings log there?
<barry> slangasek: nope, just s-i
<slangasek> ok
<lool> stgraber: \o/  awesome, thanks a lot for looking into this
<stgraber> slangasek: so, just to confirm I'm not going mad, reboot is supposed to be the equivalent to telinit 6, which is supposed to emit the matching runlevel event in upstart which in turns will trigger /etc/init.d/rc, right?
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm asking because I noticed that at least lxc-android-config has a broken post-stop that should make our devices take >1min to reboot, and well, they don't which leads me to believe that this never gets executed. I also added some debugging to /etc/rc6.d/ and it doesn't appear to run (I'm logging to the kernel ring buffer but never see those messages post-boot in last_kmsg)
<slangasek> stgraber: post-stop or pre-stop?  The version I see here only has the pre-stop
<slangasek> stgraber: but yes, I can't think of any relevant differences between 'telinit 6' and 'reboot'
<stgraber> slangasek: oh yeah, pre-stop, anyway that lxc-stop is going to take a minute to run, so clearly it's not running on reboot
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<slangasek> why would it take a minute?
<stgraber> because it's waiting for a clean shutdown from android
<stgraber> which won't happen as android doesn't know to cleanly shutdown (in response to SIGPWR)
<stgraber> instead it should be lxc-stop -n android -k
<stgraber> to send a sigterm+sigkill to all the processes
<slangasek> hmm, strange
<slangasek> ok then
<slangasek> stgraber: but I have certainly run 'stop lxc-android-config' here and watched the container shut down
<karni> Hey guys. Any idea why would a DashPreview not want to close itself? I see there have been on changes to DashPreview.qml for a while, so perhaps I'm doing something wrong.
<stgraber> slangasek: gah, the more I look at those upstart script the more issues I find...
<slangasek> stgraber: well, currently I get this gem:
<slangasek> # status lxc-android-config
<slangasek> lxc-android-config stop/post-start, (post-start) process 497
<slangasek> the post-start script is hanging in the 'initctl emit android', and I can't see why
<popey> hmm, my phone is eating cpu on   102 root     -51   0     0    0    0 D  26.1  0.0   0:18.50 irq/330-wcd9xxx
<stgraber> slangasek: right, I found the reason for that one
<popey> wossat?
<stgraber> slangasek: it's the new mtp stuff
<slangasek> stgraber: really? mtp-server-bootup is 'start/running'
<stgraber> slangasek: do "stop mtp-server-bootup" and that'll get lxc-android-config into start/running
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, it's start/running but without a pid, so it's blocking the initctl from lxc-android-config
<slangasek> oh, but it's 'task'
<slangasek> stgraber: it probably needs to not be 'task'
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, actually it may be fine as a task if it would do its job and not get stuck somewhere half way through its script :)
<stgraber> it's not spawning any long lasting process in theory
<stgraber> unless something depends on that android_usb-device-changed and gets stuck there (as it's a blocking initctl call)
<slangasek> stgraber: 'task' would imply that it would immediately run the post-stop script
<stgraber> slangasek: oh yeah, good point, so definitely shouldn't be a task, though I'm a bit confused as to why it's not running the post-stop immediately at the moment then :)
<slangasek> stgraber: right, so dropping the 'task' unblocks the 'emit android'... which means that now, lxc-android-config is stopping instead
<slangasek> someone has done something very bad to the handling of the container
<rsalveti> Tassadar: ogra_: not until 13.10 is released
<rsalveti> we're just working on bugfixing at this point
<stgraber> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155757/ that's my suggestion for lxc-android-config
<slangasek> stgraber: any idea what's killing the container?
<stgraber> slangasek: also, look at the exec line of the mtp.conf job ;)
<slangasek> stgraber: I think the 'initctl emit android' should probably be 'nowait'
<slangasek> stgraber: I don't have an 'exec' line in this version
<slangasek> maybe if I could update the phone I would
<stgraber> exec /usr/bin/mtp-server &
<slangasek> I don't have that here
<slangasek> oh, that's in the user session
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> yeah
<Tassadar> rsalveti: okay, thanks, so I guess I'll have to wait (or update it myself). flo throws errors about proprietary .so libraries not having certain symbols, so I guess there is nothing else to do with it
<stgraber> expect fork + backgrounding in the exec line is pretty fun, I think I'll fix that while I'm at it :)
<slangasek> stgraber: are you sure android init needs that -k?  Because I know I've seen the container shut down quickly and cleanly in the past
<stgraber> slangasek: lxc-stop in the past was defaulting to -k
<slangasek> ah
<stgraber> slangasek: or rather, we had lxc-shutdown, lxc-halt and lxc-stop all doing different things, we merged those in 1.0
<slangasek> stgraber: eh, why are you changing it to a post-stop?  that's got to be wrong
<rsalveti> Tassadar: you could try rebasing our patches on top of cm 10.2, but that might not be that trivial
<Tassadar> exactly)
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, actually, why am I keeping the lxc-stop at all, upstart will send a SIGKILL anyway won't it?
<stgraber> so long as upstart tracks the pid properly, it'll kill lxc-start which will make the whole tree die properly, no need for lxc-stop at all
<slangasek> stgraber: upstart sending SIGKILL is certainly not graceful
<slangasek> stgraber: what does lxc-start do when killed with SIGTERM?  That's the more important question
<stgraber> slangasek: forwards it to the container's pid 1 which usually ignores it
<slangasek> stgraber: then how is that an appropriate shutdown?  Doesn't something need to kill init and clean up the container behind?
<slangasek> I'm assuming that lxc-stop does some clean-up
<slangasek> stgraber: anyway, are you seeing this same issue with lxc-android going into stop/post-start?  because that's a VERY serious problem
<stgraber> slangasek: lxc-stop doesn't really do any cleanup, it just sends SIGPWR to PID1 in the container and after x seconds sends it SIGKILL, that kills all the processes, empties the namespaces which in turn gets destroyed by the kernel
<slangasek> and needs to be fixed before we can realistically change any of the rest of this
<stgraber> slangasek: yep, I do
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, so SIGKILL to lxc-stop would have the same effect - in which case I think we do want to use lxc-stop -n android -k in the pre-stop, so that we don't have to wait for upstart to send SIGKILL on its own
<stgraber> slangasek: anyway, I guess we can keep the lxc-stop in pre-stop for now (but using -k) so that it's easy to change if we ever support clean shutdown within android, I'll update my diff accordingly
<stgraber> ok, I'll do that then
<slangasek> stgraber: ok
<powerstar> hello
<slangasek> but again, we have a serious problem with lxc-android-config being 'stop/post-start' on boot
<slangasek> the blocked event is the only thing keeping the container from shutting down!
<slangasek> stgraber: is lxc-start forking?
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155797/ should do the trick for LXC, then we need http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155801/ which should fix mtp and unblock lxc-android-config
<powerstar> i'm trying to install ubuntu n a spare nexus 4.. its downloaded the image but its not able to boot into the recovery image
<stgraber> slangasek: not unless you pass it -d
<powerstar> it gets stuck at the blank screen
<slangasek> stgraber: and at what point does it fork if you pass it -d?  Should we be using -d + expect fork?
<stgraber> slangasek: I believe it does it after it's done parsing the config, so -d + expect fork may be fine, I just have to check whether we fork or double fork
<slangasek> stgraber: appears to be a double fork (proper daemonize)
<stgraber> ok, so I can remove the console none switch to expect daemon and use -d
<slangasek> stgraber: ok.  also, 'pre-stop script lxc-stop -n android -k end script' is written 'pre-stop exec lxc-stop -n android -k' :)
<stgraber> ok, let's see what happens on my device with those changes
<slangasek> stgraber: why do you want 'console none', anyway?  the android container should also be shut down before we try to remount /
<stgraber> slangasek: doh, can't use expect daemon
<slangasek> oh?
<stgraber> lxc spawns a monitoring daemon at startup time and upstart picks up that one instead of the main lxc-start
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then drop the -d, the post-start script polls anyway
<stgraber> so I'll drop -d and re-add console none (unless we want to spam /var/log/syslog with /dev/console output from android)
<slangasek> you mean /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log, surely?
<stgraber> yeah, that one
<slangasek> anyway, if the reason to kill it is because it's too spammy, then yeah
<slangasek> makes sense to me
<stgraber> yep, that was the only reason to put a console none in there
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> fwiw, there are some interesting errors in my log when running without -d
<slangasek> maybe we want to make sure we know what those are before silencing
<stgraber> alright, so the only odd one left is: ofono start/pre-start, process 633
<slangasek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155830/
<slangasek> ofono is start/running for me here
<stgraber> slangasek: most relevant stuff would probably also be in /var/log/lxc/android.log
<stgraber> slangasek: you're testing on mako, right?
<slangasek> yes
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm testing on grouper at the moment here
<slangasek> confirmed, the log is a duplicate
<stgraber> which doesn't have a modem
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> anyway, made the lxc changes locally here and it looks solid
<stgraber> the ofono job is sane too, it just waits in pre-start for a while, then exits cleanly
<stgraber> so that's lxc-android-config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155848/
<stgraber> and mtp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155850/
<slangasek> yes, looks right to me
<stgraber> hmm, mtp-server isn't running here with those changes...
<stgraber> oh, I see, apparently you need to unlock the screen for it to start? anyway, I have it running now
<stgraber> that still doesn't tell me why my rc6.d scripts don't get run, but I'll get MP for those two packages sent out before I dig any further...
<stgraber> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/upstart-fixes/+merge/187589 and https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/mtp/upstart-fixes/+merge/187587
<stgraber> ogra_: let me know when I get those uploaded to the archive (I can commit to the first but can't to the latter which seems wrong to me since I'm a coredev...)
<cwayne> mterry: installing mako now
<stgraber> slangasek: any clue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155893/
<slangasek> stgraber: did you have a clean shutdown last time?
<stgraber> slangasek: it really looks to me like something else is making the device reboot (that or /dev/kmsg magically stops working when in the middle of a reboot)
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> dunno
<stgraber> slangasek: the script I wrote to know whether I'd get a clean shutdown doesn't get run, so I don't know ;)
<slangasek> well, no idea, sorry
<ogra_> stgraber, why console none ? the output in the log is pretty helpful for debugging
<ogra_> specifically for ports
<stgraber> ogra_: because the output is already in /var/log/lxc/android.log and as I'm dropping -d, you'll now get every single message printed to /dev/console in the upstart log (which can then get pretty big and use persistent space)
<ogra_> ok
<stgraber> if something goes wrong, I'd expect porters to just use adb shell and run lxc-start -n android -l debug -o /tmp/debug so they can really see what's going on, but I doubt it's a good thing to do by default :)
<ogra_> true ... but its something that should be on the Porting wikipage ;)
<anders3408> stgraber: i just tried and added -l debug -o /tmp/debug to the lxc-android-config.conf where it runs lxc-start but it gives me absolut nothing in /tmp regarding lxc no new debug file or anything :)
<stgraber> anders3408: where exactly did you add that to the exec line?
<stgraber> anders3408: can you paste me the resulting exec line?
<anders3408> added exec lxc-start -n android -d -- /init -l debug -o /tmp/debug to /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf
<anders3408> and i have issues getting it to bootup 2nd time, looks like the lxc-container fails to mount /system
<lool> balloons: heya!  would you think you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/singleton/+merge/187583 ?
<anders3408> stgraber: /system is mounted , but /proc/containerpid/root/system is empty
<balloons> lool, heh, big merge :-) sure
<lool> balloons: (or perhaps redirect me to usic-app developers)
<lool> balloons: ;-)
<stgraber> anders3408: right, you added that at the wrong place, that's why it doesn't work :)
<anders3408> but its only system that fails, as the rest in containerpid/root is fine
<stgraber> anders3408: exec lxc-start -n android -l debug -o /tmp/debug -d -- /init
<lool> balloons: I dont really know who to ping, I tend to ping Alan Pope or David Planella
<lool> balloons: thanks a lot
<anders3408> thanks :D ill try
<balloons> lool, you are approved.
<stgraber> ogra_: could it be that last_kmsg is just completely useless on grouper? :)
<balloons> lool, I normally end up talking to the music folks via email as I never find them on irc
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm writing stuff to /dev/kmsg, reboot and can't find it in /proc/last_kmsg
<lool> balloons: you didn't top approve it
<lool> balloons: but I can mail them
<lool> balloons: can you msg-ed me a list?
<lool> */msg-me a list
<stgraber> can someone tell Jenkins it's wrong wrt https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/mtp/upstart-fixes/+merge/187587
<mterry> cwayne, sorry, I'm back.  Any luck with mako?
<stgraber> sergiusens, lool, plars: just a quick heads up, the daily and daily-proposed channels have now been removed from system-image.u.c
<slangasek> barry: here's my client.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6155968/
<cwayne> mterry: no dice here
<slangasek> barry: so what's going on here, and how to I fix it?
<cwayne> mterry: although now sometimes it shows up as just black
<cwayne> so thats cool
<slangasek> barry: and why is a traceback about a TCP timeout showing up in the client log?
<anders3408> stgraber: lxc_start - '/init' started with pid '426' but then it says : lxc_start - invalid pid for SIGCHLD
<mterry> cwayne, heh
<stgraber> anders3408: yep, that one can be ignored
<jono> bfiller, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1231126 on the plan to fix?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231126 in webbrowser-app "When rotated to landscape the toolbar doesn't come out on the bottom" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> cwayne, well...  it's good that it's not device-specific
<barry> slangasek: great question.  i wonder if it's a server or network problem?
<barry> slangasek: it's trying to read 4k bytes and getting a low-level socket timeout
<cwayne> mterry: i suppose so :)
<bfiller> jono: not sure, needs the shell guys to support changing edge gestures depending on orientation
<anders3408> stgraber:  see : INFO     lxc_conf - looking at .25 18 179:19 / /system ro,noatime,nodiratime - ext4 /dev/mmcblk0p19 ro,data=ordered
<anders3408>  that looks fine, but still /proc/containerpid/root/system is empty ? :(
<bfiller> jono: i.e. a bottom swipe is being interpreted as right edge swipe in landscape mode
<jono> bfiller, gotcha
<bfiller> jono: that should really be a dupe of another bug that I can find on unity8
<jono> so this is dependent on unity8 fixes?
<bfiller> yes
<jono> ok cool
<jono> Saviq, ^
<mterry> cwayne, maybe you are using a newer unity8 than me.  Next time I flash, I will retest
<cwayne> mterry: cool beans, thanks
<stgraber> anders3408: do you have something in /android/system outside the container?
<anders3408> ehh ? i dont have a folder named /android ?
<anders3408> if you mean from root /android/
<slangasek> barry: I have no problems with my network reliability; I can reach the server and download individual files from it.  I suppose the switch to download-manager may make it more robust...
<stgraber> slangasek: ah, you're in standard flipped, hmm, let me check, I haven't use that in months
<slangasek> barry: and I guess I'll bite the bullet and reflash to get updated to that version :P
<slangasek> stgraber: what do you mean, "standard flipped"?
<barry> slangasek: it'll definitely change the behavior :)
<stgraber> slangasek: I mean "old flipped" :)
<slangasek> stgraber: what's "old" about it?
<stgraber> pre-system-image
<slangasek> stgraber: absolutely not
<barry> slangasek: i'm going to try upgrading my own n4 to see what it does
<slangasek> where do you get the impression that this is pre-system-image?
<stgraber> slangasek: because I didn't mean to talk to you, my fingers just typed s<tab> by reflex instead of a<tab> :)
<anders3408> ehh stgraber : saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip is that the old flipped ?
<slangasek> stgraber: oh, haha
<barry> slangasek: what channel are you on?
<slangasek> barry: "the default"?
<stgraber> anders3408: yep, that's old flipped which indeed doesn't have /android and directly mounts the partitions from Android
<slangasek> barry: it says "channel: devel"
<anders3408> so im using the wrong prebuilts ? :O
<stgraber> anders3408: depends, what device is that?
<barry> slangasek: k
<anders3408> oppo find 5, very simlar to lge mako device
<stgraber> so no, you're using the right thing on that device since we only have system-image for mako,grouper,maguro and manta
<stgraber> but unfortunately you're talking to the system-image guy who hasn't been using one of those images since mid-May so I doubt I'll be able to help you very much there :(
<stgraber> (well, I'm working on getting system-image to play nice with ports, so once that's done, I should be able to help people since it'll be a setup I know about)
<anders3408> ugh :( sounds like no one can....
<barry> slangasek: well, i went from build 4->62 np, but i guess i was running old enough that whatever problem you were seeing i missed
<stgraber> anders3408: if the container appears to start but /system isn't mounted, that's probably because android couldn't find your system partition, now that can be a broken fstab, broken ueventd, ...
<anders3408> stgraber:  the thing is , on first bootup it boots fine, no issues at all , but on 2nd bootup , i see /system mounted correctly but /proc/containerpid/root/system is all empty , also is /var/lib/lxc/android/system
<slangasek> barry: well, I had different issues with the older versions and had to manually update to this version of system-image with apt to be able to update at all...
<stgraber> anders3408: and by bootup, do you mean rebooting the whole device or just the lxc container?
<anders3408> rebooting the whole device :)
<slangasek> barry: so how do things look with the download-manager testing?
<stgraber> anders3408: and what do you have to do to get it to work again?
<anders3408> wipe all , and reflash is the only way to get it bootup again
<stgraber> anders3408: and when you reflash, do you also have to reflash the original system partition or just the ubuntu bits?
<anders3408> everything , i reflash the compiled zip , then the prebuilt then a zip with the device specific conf and rules in
<anders3408> all i am missing atm is adding the audio parts , so calling will work, and adding apparmor to the kernel, other than that, its going fine, having 3g and wifi to work, camera and music
<stgraber> anders3408: could you pastebin /proc/<pid of something in the container>/mounts on one of those times where /system is empty?
<barry> slangasek: i'm still seeing some weird things with the d/l service in my dbus tests.  it's very hard to debug because there's currently no logging in the u-d-m so when i'm not getting a signal i expect, i'm not sure why.  mandel did say he was going to add some syslogging to help with this (and the slow tear down problems), so that will be useful.  as it is, all of my tests pass except the tests of s-i's dbus api (though some of those
<barry> do pass)
<ogra_> stgraber, depends if grouper actually powers off on reboot, kmsg/last_kmsg should persist as long as the ram is powered , but probably the grouper kernel misses the ram console option or some such
<anders3408> stgraber:  just a sec :)
<tedg> mhall119, Is there someone I can get to ack that they're okay with this URL format from calendar app?  bug 1231136
<ubot5> bug 1231136 in URL Dispatcher "Calendar needs to be invocable with a URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231136
<anders3408> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156029/
<lool> stgraber: ok thanks
<anders3408> there you have from 1st bootup and 2.nd bootup
<tedg> lool, So I'm having second thoughts on using the full triplet for the object path.
<tedg> lool, The reason being that if you have something like GEdit, and you wanted to make a click package, even thought it is "org.gnome" the app wouldn't do that.
<tedg> lool, But it would be wired to use application name already.
<stgraber> anders3408: can you try "mount /dev/mmcblk0p19 /mnt" outside the container?
<stgraber> anders3408: to check whether the partition is still mountable at all
<anders3408> stgraber:  mount: /dev/mmcblk0p19 already mounted or /mnt busy  mount: according to mtab, /dev/mmcblk0p19 is mounted on /system
<mhall119> tedg: kunal is usually the one to go to for calendar, but I know he has some help now
<mhall119> popey: who's working on calendar these days?
<lool> tedg: we could patch it to support both
<tedg> lool, ?  How?  Send two messages?
<lool> tedg: doesn't fdo encourage all apps to move to namespace + app name anyway?
<dobey> jono: for bug #1226183, does "not displayed" mean that "More Suggestions" shows up, but is empty?
<ubot5> bug 1226183 in Unity Click Scope "More Suggestions not displayed with mobile data connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226183
<lool> tedg: have two objects?
<stgraber> anders3408: so what happens if you umount /system and then start the container?
<lool> tedg: also, imagine a desktop with gedit.deb installed a gedit.click, what happens when you want to tell gedit to open an url?
<lool> s/a/and/
<tedg> lool, Kinda, I mean, the namespace/app might not align.  They're encouraging the desktop file name to match that.  But we're using that as the app name.
<tedg> lool, So is an app id it could end up as: org.gnome_org.gnome.gedit_123
<lool> tedg: 123?
<tedg> lool, version
<anders3408> stgraber:  just tried and outcommited /system in /etc/fstab , and then the container started, but still some issues like E/linker  ( 1927): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found so it ends up rebooting after some time
<slangasek> barry: are the failing s-i dbus api tests bugs in system-image?  in u-d-m?  We're kind of at the end of our rope here
<lool> tedg: I didn't want the version in there, sorry should have been clearer in the mp
<lool> tedg: and I thought _ would be split away
<tedg> lool, So you're just thinking /pkg/app ?
<lool> tedg: /parts/of/the/name/space/AppName
<stgraber> anders3408: right, so you're basically in a race between Ubuntu and Android mounting /system with the first boot case changing the timing enough to make it boot
<lool> com/ubuntu/stock-ticker-mobile
<lool> com/ubuntu/dropping-letters
<jono> dobey, yes, I think so
<jono> dobey, although I think some times it didn't show the section
<anders3408> yes that sounds correct :) stgraber
<lool> tedg: there are other conflicts between the two anyway, like lower case vs. mixed case
<lool> Gedit vs. gedit
<tedg> lool, Perhaps we can just check to see if the pkg is the first part of the app, and ignore in that case.  So if org.gnome is there twice, we don't put it there twice.
<stgraber> anders3408: that was one of my concerns with the flipped model which I addressed in the system images by having Ubuntu always mount everything in /android and then have lxc bind-mount those into the container (and disabling android's mount management code)
<mfisch> ssweeny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1231140
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231140 in touch-preview-images "wifi password box clears when you check "show password", type something, then uncheck it" [Undecided,New]
<lool> tedg: I dont understand the thing coming in twice
<tedg> lool, True, and that's what is nice about just matching the desktop file.  It's known by everyone clearly.
<tedg> lool, Case and all.
<tedg> lool, If we do /pkg/app then app could have a namespace in it.
<stgraber> anders3408: so the good news is that your device will likely just work once there's documentation for how to setup a ports system-image server, the bad news is that this probably won't happen for another couple of weeks, so until then your best hope is to add a bunch of sleeps at random places and see if that helps...
<anders3408> stgraber:  ugh.... so i cant do anything about it :(
<tedg> lool, pkg = "org.gnome" ; app = "org.gnome.gedit"
<dobey> jono: ok, thanks.
<lool> tedg: I dont get it, if we take sudoku out of com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3.desktop it's not distinguishable from sudo from net.launchpad.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3.desktop
<lool> tedg: why would we ever get pkg = "org.gnome" ; app = "org.gnome.gedit"
<tedg> lool, That's not an issue, we don't care if they export the same object name.
<stgraber> anders3408: maybe ogra_ can comment on what exactly is the done on first boot which isn't on subsequent ones which may help you figure out where to add a delay
<anders3408> stgraber:  where should i add some sleeps ? right now it looks like if i can get android to mount /system first then ubuntu mounting /system after that , looks like a win win, just like it does on first bootup :)
<lool> concretely with "legacy" / .deb we have non-namespaced names, and they might be namespaced, and with click we have namedspaced
<lool> tedg: it's an issue because we're matching the name
<tedg> lool, Because FD.o is encouraging apps to change their desktop files to include namespace.  So it'd be "org.gnome.gedit.desktop"
<tedg> lool, We're not matching the name.
<lool> tedg: so that's fine, and then it will be org/gnome/gedit
<tedg> lool, We're just sending a message to that object on the bus.
<lool> I fail to see the difference
<lool> we're going to send the message to all sudokus on the bus
<tedg> If two apps both export /sudoku and /sudoku it doesn't matter.
<tedg> No, we're not.
<lool> well there's just the pid check
<tedg> "just" ?
<tedg> We're sending it to only a single unique name.
<lool> tedg: I don't find "sudoku" unique enough
<tedg> There's no chance that it'll get to more than one connection there.
<lool> well you're saying we're stopping at the first one
<lool> it might still be the wrong one  :-)
<tedg> I don't see anyway it could be the wrong one.
<lool> tedg: also, you want to implement a non-namespaced object path when FDO pushes for namespaced object path?
<tedg> It pushes for it to match the name of the desktop file.  And for the desktop file to be namespaced.
<tedg> The result is a namespaced path, but they're independent.
<lool> yes, and so we happen to have namespaces
<anders3408> ogra_: do you have some ideas on what stgraber said ? :)
<lool> and you don't want to use them  :-)
<tedg> Because I want to use the desktop file name.
<tedg> Which could or could not be namespaced.
<lool> the desktop file name is com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3.desktop and is namespaced!  :-)
<lool> tedg: I think we should use the app_id/desktop filename but strip the version and transform not only . but also _ in /
<lool> it guarantees uniqueness, and it matches the way we identify the application on the system
<tedg> I think if we're going to do that we should use the DBus name
<lool> but I can pull in an independent expert, my wife, and convince here to vote for my option
<lool> *her
<tedg> We've got the name that we're getting from nih_dbus_path() elsewhere.
<tedg> (hud, etc.)
<tedg> And just do /$(DBUS_NAME)
<mhall119> anders3408: tracking number should be in your inbox
<mhall119> anders3408: once again, fantastic work you did on the port
<anders3408> mhall119:  nice :D
<anders3408> thanks  mhall119 :)
<mhall119> I know many Find 5 owners will be looking forward to continued improvements to it to :)
<lool> tedg: ok, I'm happy to check how this looks like, but it will have to be tomorrow
<anders3408> stgraber:  what if i add noauto,users, to the fstab file, where it mounts system, then in lxc-android-config.conf after it has run lxc-start, let it mount /system ?
<lool> tedg: the other thing we could think about is whether it's something we can easily change or not
<lool> if it's only done in qtubuntu, then certainly, but if individual apps do it, it's bad
<lool> gtg
<lool> super tired
<tedg> Non-SDK apps would do it themselves.
<tedg> But SDK apps would just be using QtUbuntu.
<rsalveti> jdstrand: guess you forgot to attach the example qml/profile files at bug 1226844
<ubot5> bug 1226844 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu Saucy) "QtSystemInfo fails when using ofono and there are DBus denials to ofono" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226844
<tedg> It'd be nice if we could keep GApplication working.
<rsalveti> you did attach the click package, but I'd prefer using the qml one to reproduce the issue
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I did, but later attached a click package with instructions
<rsalveti> right, let me give the click a try then
<jdstrand> rsalveti: see comment #2
<lool> fginther: not sure you saw https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/mtp/upstart-fixes/+merge/187587 failed upstream merging due to bazaar connection issue?
<tedg> lool, So I'll use nih_dbus_path() for now and we'll go from there?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: as we connect to 3g with nm anyway, I believe we just need to fix the ofono related error
<jdstrand> cool
<lool> tedg: I'll read on that tomorrow; write me some pointers to it and I'll check it out tomorrow
<lool> updating last things I had to do before bed and going off
<tedg> 'night lool
<tedg> mhall119, popey, so I'm happy to take other options as a URL format there, we just need something that we can start coding to on the other sides.
<tedg> mhall119, popey, It seems relatively arbitrary as I couldn't find any other prior art.
<mhall119> tedg: what is the url meant to do?
<tedg> mhall119, Click on an appointment in datetime and open the calendar to the right view.
<anders3408> stgraber:  ^
<kgunn> ricmm: just getting ducks in a row to land kdub's flicker fix, need to bump so name again
<kgunn> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/platform-api/bump-mir-dep12/+merge/187603
<mhall119> tedg: http://iphonedevwiki.net/index.php/NSURL has calshow:// for urls to specific events already in the calendar
<mhall119> though it's not public
<kgunn> ricmm: didrocks said these build dep bumps should be top approved first before mir...altho, i suppose they need to be done in quick succession
<ricmm> kgunn: I'll approve it now, if thats ok
<kgunn> ricmm: i won't top approve until we've got mir on trunk ready w/ a bump
<kgunn> cool
<ricmm> kgunn: let didier do the top approving, as he usually does the succession
<kgunn> ricmm: thanks (i'll quote you :)
<fginther> lool, no, I did not see the https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/mtp/upstart-fixes/+merge/187587 failure, will restart
<lool> stgraber: 6
<lool> stgraber: ^
<tedg> mhall119, Yeah, but that was private and seems it was deprecated in iOS5
<mhall119> ok
<tedg> mhall119, So, no "useful prior art" :-)
<mhall119> tedg: something that points to a specific event would be better, I think, than just pointing to a time
<tedg> mhall119, Why?  Is there an event view?
<mhall119> tedg: I was close, it was "prior useful art" :)
<mhall119> tedg: there is, yes
<mhall119> and a better one being worked on currently as well
<tedg> charles, Is there an event ID we could use? ^
<tedg> Something from EDS that is unique
<charles> tedg, yes, see e_cal_component_gen_uid()
<charles> that's the unique ID that the calendar uses
<tedg> charles, Would it make sense to do a "calendar:///?eventId=$(foo)" ?
<tedg> It'd be nice for calendar (on desktop) to be able to click on a day.
<tedg> But it seems for events that'd imply the start/end time.
<charles> ted, right. in addition to startdate and enddate, calendar takes a handful of other arguments
<charles> source-uid, comp-uid, comp-rid
<tedg> charles, K, that works for me.
<tedg> charles, Add the useful ones to the bug?
<charles> tedg, sure
<charles> looking through the code right now to make sure one doesn't require the other two
<tedg> charles, Think you forgot to bzr add the vapi for the indicator-sound branch.
<charles> teg, right you are
<charles> ...chasing the comp-uid, comp-rid handler from evolution to libecal, where it's turning into a dbus call, still digging :)
<jono> bfiller, hey, any idea who is working  on the gmail web app?
<jono> noticed a bug where links are not loaded in the external browser
<bfiller> jono: the gmail webapp would be alex-abreu, I'm working on getting a good user-agent string so it renders nicely
<jono> thanks bfiller
<jono> bfiller, any idea where the gmail web app lives on LP?
<jono> so I can file a bug
<bfiller> jono: good question, just file it under browser for now and I'll make sure it gets to the right person
<jono> thanks bfiller
<jono> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1231156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231156 in webbrowser-app "GMail Web App: links don't open up in system web browser" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> jono: thanks
<stgraber> fginther, lool: failed again: https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/mtp/upstart-fixes/+merge/187587
<stgraber> meant, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mtp-saucy-i386-autolanding/5/console
<stgraber> in the middle of the auto-landing this time...
<fginther> stgraber, argh! These network failures will be the death of me. Will retry for now (an attempt at a fix is in the works)
<popey> jono: how many contacts do you have on your phone?
<jono> popey, about 88
<popey> ok go to them and scroll to the bottom
<popey> time it
<popey> on iphone it takes ~7 swipes to get from A to Z, on Touch it takes 7 swipes to get from A-G
 * popey discovers you can tap the letter to do it quicker
<cwayne> mterry: so is the u-touch-session in the landing plan?
<mterry> cwayne, oh, I guess I should re-do it.  It is a twice-graduate, I figured it was still on the radar
<ogra_> cwayne, lightdm is stuck in proposed until the beta freeze gets lifted
<ogra_> earliest is tomorrow evening i guess
<rsalveti> jdstrand: did you test your example click app after disabling ofono?
<mterry> cwayne, looks like it got updated yeah.  thanks ogra_(?)
<rsalveti> even after I disable ofono, it still gives me status unknown
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I tested on grouper vs mako
<mterry> cwayne, I still could use confirmation that it fixes the daily tests.  If you have free testing time...
<jdstrand> rsalveti: you want me to disable ofono on mako now?
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, i keep an eye on this one
<rsalveti> jdstrand: please, just stop ofono and give it a try
<rsalveti> argh, something might be wrong locally, even the qml directly failed now
<cwayne> mterry: how can i help?  i've never really touched/seen the daily tests
<cwayne> but i've got devices, am happy to help get stuff in :)
<rsalveti> hm, stopped ofono, restarted nm, and still showing status unknown even when opening the qml file directly
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I stopped ofono and now it gave an error
<jdstrand> (both confined and unconfined)
<mterry> cwayne, ogra_ tells me you have to use phablet-test-run
<jdstrand> I noticed telepathy-ofono was running, so killed it too, no difference
<mterry> cwayne, but I don't know the details
<mterry> cwayne, this is to reproduce the same tests that the daily image tests do
<rsalveti> yeah, we might have another bug around as well
<jdstrand> rsalveti: restarted network-manager, same thing
<rsalveti> jdstrand: works fine if you start ofono again, unconfined at least
<rsalveti> I forced isOfonoAvailable to return false, and also gives me that error
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yeah, I can confirm that (unconfined)
<rsalveti> thanks for confirming it, will investigate a bit further
<jdstrand> rsalveti: thanks. I tried uninstalled libofono-qt1 too, but that didn't help
<jdstrand> uninstalling*
<loicm> tedg: hey, gonna link to nih-dbus and use nih_dbus_path() too to get the object path
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-26
<mfisch> stgraber: can we get rsync access to cdimage so we can setup a mirror w/o wgetting everything?
<stgraber> mfisch: cdimage already has public rsync access, but why do you want/need to mirror cdimage?
<mfisch> stgraber: we want to save off N images once we get something more stable to make it easier to recreate demo images
<mfisch> for example if the 0918 image was stable and we wanted to use it, its going to be deleted tomorrow
<stgraber> mfisch: so is that cdimage you want to rsync or system-image?
<mfisch> good question
<mfisch> can we get away with only mirroring system image?
<stgraber> if what you're after is a copy of the files needed to deploy a device on a specific version, then yes
<stgraber> to do that, I'd suggest writing a simple python script which takes the channel name, device and version, goes and look at the index on system-image and grabs the files associated to that image (you only need to grab the files from the full image as deltas won't be useful to you)
<mfisch> looks like from pool that system image is still cleared after 7 days?
<Anonynimity> hello
<Anonynimity> so, I went to flash my huawei fusion 2 using phablet, and phablet -d grouper worked to flash the images, the problem I had was: I couldn't reboot into recovery, nor could I copy the zip files over, because after phablet did what ever it did, my phone decided to hang at the logo screen
<Anonynimity> can anyone tell me what happened?
<stgraber> mfisch: that's a per-channel setting, we're keeping 20 saucy-proposed images, 10 saucy and 15 saucy-customized
<brutuz> anyone has tested saucy for tablet?
<DJJeff> im trying to
<DJJeff> not getting much help or support from this IRC channel :(
<AskUbuntu> Minecraft Pocket edition on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350175
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> Will UbuntuTouch are running on the Nexus 5 device? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350199
<DJJeff> here is my DMESG from Ubuntu Touch "TRYING" to run on my GT 10.1 Tablet p4wifi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157767/
<lool> fginther, balloons: So https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/singleton has been happroved for the whole night and isn't merged; would you mind checking what's holding it up?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: ping
<asac> stgraber: hi ... how can we block/remove something that went to a release channel?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi there
<gema> seb128: who is supposed to take care for the system settings app not to open more than once?
<gema> seb128: I can open several instances with the battery indicator
<gema> seb128: i.e. who owns that problem
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: hi! did you have a chance to look at the list view issues with category reordering?
<tsdgeos> not yet
<tsdgeos> been looking at other bugs we have with the currently checked in code
<tsdgeos> sorry
<seb128> gema, it's bug #1227111
<ubot5> bug 1227111 in ubuntu-system-settings "Two system settings instances can be open at the same time" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227111
<Laney> (see the reporter)
<seb128> gema, ted owns the problem
<gema> seb128: that's a different indicator, ok, makes sense, thanks
<gema> it's even released :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: k, thanks, no worries
<booner> hey guys i have a question when i install ubuntu 13.10 how is explained on the XDA site, Here = http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2324683 i get following problems on my Nexus 4. No settings in my OS, no programs and no enable of apps.. Does anyone know my prob?
<dbarth_> lool: quick question about the test suite for cordova
<dbarth_> lool: we have a series of failures due to unsupported backends for this cycle
<dbarth_> lool: can you land with test failures, or should we turn some off in the standard test suite? what would you recommend?
<xnox> dbarth_: in cordova speak - what is "backends" and what is/isn't supported?
<dbarth_> xnox: qt apis, which themselves call into system servcices, like gstreamer
<xnox> dbarth_: hm, ideally one would not disable any parts of the test-suite, but track that it does not regress. E.g. mark failing tests as "Expected Failure", such that we can notice when they start passing. Or otherwise compare the test-results with previous, to make sure it's not regressing but only improving.
<xnox> dbarth_: that's just general advice from me.
<dbarth_> xnox: right, i'd rather not put failures under the carpet, but if we talk about an automated test suite, and red/green lights it becomes binary
<xnox> ogra_: seed branch proposals are refreshed. sergiusens - please propose seed changes separate from my reorg branch, i only include stuff that is already in lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy
<xnox> dbarth_: most of the unit-test frameworks support: Pass, Fail, XFail, XPass, Unknown status, such that one can mark certain individual failing tests to not fail the overall test-suite run.
<ogra_> xnox, thanks, will get that done later today
<dbarth_> xnox: good point, i'll check if the cordova one allows that
<seb128> gusch, hey
<seb128> gusch, seems like the content-hub update from yesterday (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/0.0+13.10.20130925-0ubuntu1) made the background selection not work anymore on touch, do you know what's going on?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> cool
<seb128> Laney, gusch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1231368 also
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231368 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Can't select a background anymore since the 2013-09-25 update" [High,New]
<gusch> seb128: didn't ken do an MR for settings?
<gusch> seb128: the settings need to set the store now
<seb128> gusch, we got that in: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/372
<seb128> gusch, but that's not enough it seems
<seb128> gusch, it still doesn't work
<gusch> what's happening?
<seb128> gusch, it doesn't send an image back
<seb128> e.g you get the gallery, can pick, get send back to the panel
<gusch> you mean it's black?
<seb128> but the image is not updated in the background panel
<gusch> seb128: ^
<seb128> no
<seb128> it doesn't change
<seb128> the content is not updated with the new image you pick
<seb128> the old one stays in place
<gusch> seb128: not good - ok - I'll have a look
<gusch> a bit later
<seb128> gusch, thanks, should I assign the bug to you?
<gusch> seb128: yep
<seb128> gusch, the service log has http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158183/
<seb128> gusch, not sure if that's useful
<rickspencer3> oooh, 48 megs of updates!
<rickspencer3> does any one else love image based updates?
<cjwatson> mhall119,Mirv: Between you, you added qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin to the touch/sdk seeds.  However, the qml-friends source package no longer builds qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin, instead building qtdeclarative5-friends0.2, and as a result qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin is scheduled for deletion.
<cjwatson> mhall119,Mirv: However, this doesn't seem to be quite a trivial change, because qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 ships .../qml/Friends.0.2/libFriends.so rather than .../qml/Friends/libFriends.so.
<cjwatson> mhall119,Mirv: Could you resolve this?
<rickspencer3> popey or gema or someone else from QA -
<popey> wassup?
<rickspencer3> when I try to run the click updater app it just disappears
<rickspencer3> does it work for anyone else?
<popey> it starts, spins for a while...
<rickspencer3> popey or gema or someone else from QA - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1231389
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231389 in Ubuntu "Click updater app does not run" [Undecided,New]
<popey> then dies
<rickspencer3> popey, ok, well I guess we can confirm the bug :)
<popey> but on my other freshly flashed phone it starts and says "No updates found"
<rickspencer3> it's not exactly a regression
<rickspencer3> :)
<cjwatson> Well, it kind of is, I had the click updater app working for me on Tuesday
<cjwatson> (I was making sure I didn't break it with click 0.4.8)
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, ah, for me on Tuesday it just always said there were not updates
<rickspencer3> anyway ...
<cjwatson> I manually faked the existence of an older package
<davmor2> Morning all
 * popey updates the bug
<cjwatson> It was a bit shonky - something between it and the download service got confused and ended up attempting to install a file consisting of the real click package appended to itself
<rickspencer3> popey, here's something else weird ... the apps that I personally wrote are not launching
<cjwatson> But I wasn't at all convinced that wasn't because of my strange hack to downgrade the package :)
<rickspencer3> trying not to take it personally here, but all the other apps launch :)
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, :)
<popey> rickspencer3: which app?
<rickspencer3> popey, Franglish and Fate Dice
<rickspencer3> those are my two apps
<rickspencer3> with not so wide universal appeal
<rickspencer3> :)
<popey> yeah, both fail to start here too
<rickspencer3> hold it, some other apps aren't launching for me either
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, Dogfight won't launch
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, any suggestions for debug data to help with that bug report?
<cjwatson> /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log  is usually helpful
 * popey wishes /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log had timestamps
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1231393
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231393 in Unity Click Scope "Some apps won't launch on Image 65" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> wow, that is quite a long file :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, doing a merge proposal against seeds. the apps depend already on the 0.2.
<cjwatson> Mirv: Hm, OK, how come they work now?
<cjwatson> Since presumably qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 isn't installed ...
<Mirv> cjwatson: well the apps depend on the 0.2 plugin package directly. I'm not sure why the seeds even would need to specify friends QML plugin if there are no other users besides the friends app.
<cjwatson> Oh, because they're .debs
<cjwatson> So they'll pull it in by dependencies
<cjwatson> The seeds would need to specify it to support the friends app being translated to a click package later, presumably
<Mirv> right
<cjwatson> So yeah, s/qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin/qtdeclarative5-friends0.2/ should do it
<Mirv> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.move-to-friends0.2-qml-plugin/+merge/187733
<mamenyaka> guys! can someone tell me how do I found out which partition is the boot partition? I want to make a dump of it
<cjwatson> Mirv: approved - perhaps you can coordinate a landing :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: (happy to help with the upload once permitted)
<rickspencer3> hey popey here's another one maybe you can see if you can repro?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1231397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231397 in address-book-app "contacts fails when adding an email address to contacts" [Undecided,New]
<popey> sure
<popey> rickspencer3: can't reproduce, near instant for me
<popey> rickspencer3: also, how many contacts do you have on your device?
<rickspencer3> popey, I have about 6 or 7 I guess
<rickspencer3> popey, aah, actually, when I killed and reran the cntacts app, the email address were saved there after all
<popey> hmm
<popey> i have ~350 contacts
<popey> and it's painful getting from the top to the bottom
<rickspencer3> I just removed a jabber account
<popey> this seems to be a toolkit issue
<rickspencer3> that I accidentally added
<rickspencer3> got the same error
<popey> as soon as you have a lot of anything, like apps or music or anything that is a big list, it takes an age to scroll
<mamenyaka> found it in recovery.fstab, thank you!
<Mirv> cjwatson: I will coordinate by pointing out this to ogra :) ogra: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.move-to-friends0.2-qml-plugin/+merge/187733 wants in so that the old plugin can be cleaned away.
<rickspencer3> popey, can I ask you to try adding a jabber account with an email address?
<ogra_> Mirv, will take care, i have to merge xnox' seed reworking first
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks!
<popey> rickspencer3: sure
<popey> rickspencer3: what format?
<rickspencer3> thanks popey
<popey> user@jabber.org - like that?
<rickspencer3> popey, well, I think what happened was I accidentally put the email address int hat field
<rickspencer3> so, yeah
<rickspencer3> I had first.last@gmail.com
<popey> rickspencer3: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-26-124343.png
<xnox> ogra_: next up, i'll have a udev question. kernel is seeing the mtd device and it's partitions, yet udev (?!) is not creating /dev/mdtblock0p* devices for me =(
<popey> i get that after I hit save
<ogra_> xnox, well, add a rule for that then :)
<rickspencer3> popey, I'm not sure what I'm looking at there
<popey> the contact details are gone
<ogra_> not sure udev has anything for mtd devices
<rickspencer3> oops
<popey> its blanked the user
<rickspencer3> popey, I think we need someone from QA to investigate and figure out exactly what is buggy, I guess
<rickspencer3> popey, and sorry :/
<popey> np
<popey> it was only like... my DOCTOR!
<rickspencer3> well, mine was my METH DEALER
<popey> You win.
<rickspencer3> :)
 * popey files a bug
<rickspencer3> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1231397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231397 in address-book-app "contacts fails when adding an email address to contacts" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> maybe just edit that one?
<popey> rickspencer3: try editing a contact and add an email address which you know is already on another contact pls?
<popey> (note: you may lose the contact)
<rickspencer3> popey, I don;t have such a contact
<rickspencer3> popey, I think we might want to just hand the problem over to QA
<popey> ok
<rickspencer3> so they can systematically describe the issue
<rickspencer3> popey, so, my phone screen is off, looking at top, unity8 is taking up around 50% of CPU core :/
<rickspencer3> any idea how I can check what is doing that?
 * popey filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1231407
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231407 in address-book-app "Contact wiped after editing" [Undecided,New]
<popey>  1689 phablet   20   0  346m 118m  66m S  20.8  6.3   1:15.94 unity8
<rickspencer3> I tried ps  -aux
<popey> same here
<popey> it dies off rapidly though
<rickspencer3> popey, I wonder if it's related to our editing of the contacts?
<popey> down to 0.3%
<rickspencer3> popey, not for me
<rickspencer3> it's just coasting
 * rickspencer3 warms bread on phone
<popey> did you manually lock teh phone?
<popey> or did it auto-switch off?
<popey>  1689 phablet   20   0  346m 118m  66m S   0.0  6.3   1:16.10 unity8
<popey> after locking
<rickspencer3> popey, dunno
<cjwatson> shm_open() failed: Permission denied
<cjwatson> wonder if that has anything to do with rickspencer3's problem
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: It's not by any chance apps that require the keyboard?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, no
<rickspencer3> no keyboard on any of them, in fact
<rickspencer3> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231411
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231411 in Unity 8 "unity8 takes up about 50% of a CPU core when phone is blanked" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> oh, I saw stuff about maliit in the trace
<cjwatson> fate dice launches if I use upstart-app-launch to do it
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, well, at least the world won't be deprived of fate dice, that's good
<cjwatson> so maybe a dash problem?
<rickspencer3> I'll call the UN and let them know
<cjwatson> heh.  just trying to narrow it down ...
<rickspencer3> sorry, it's till quite early here
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, no, I appreciate it, I was just making fun of my own app
<rickspencer3> :)
<popey> rickspencer3: what other apps have you got running? adb shell and "ps aux | grep qmlscene" ?
<cjwatson> A preinstalled click app (Dropping Letters) works fine though ...
<rickspencer3> popey, tasks and torch
<rickspencer3> I added the output to the bug report
<popey> k
<rickspencer3> popey, messaging also
<rickspencer3> popey, I closed all apps and still get the effect, btw
<popey> ah ok
<lool> BTW we're reverting the keyboard in an upcoming image build because we suspect it's breaking some tests
<lool> (notes app)
<jibel> rickspencer3, that's bug 1219871, cking did some investigation and now its needs attention from someone knowing unity8 to go further
<ubot5> bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219871
<jibel> hey unity8 people ^
<jibel> kgunn_, ^^
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: I have a suspicion, testing a possible fix (but it may well not work and I'll need to defer to somebody who actually has a clue about this layer)
<rickspencer3> thanks cjwatson
<rickspencer3> hi jibel
<jibel> Hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> jibel, ah, ok
<rickspencer3> jibel, fwiw, I rebooted my phone and before I run any apps, the CPU utilization is gone
<jibel> rickspencer3, yes, I did the same experience but didn't find any way to reproduce it reliably
<rickspencer3> nasty
<rickspencer3> these are the worst bugs
<jibel> it sometimes goes to 60/70% when phone is blanked and the device becomes very hot
<rickspencer3> jibel, is there someone who can take a look at the contacts app for us?
<cking> jibel, that specific issue was filed weeks ago and is reproduceable every time
<rickspencer3> you can see that popey and I had some weird issues
<jibel> cking, yes it is reproduceable but I didn't find specific steps, did you?
<cking> jibel, if we're talking about bug 1219871 it's reproduceable every time one blanks the screen
<ubot5> bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219871
<jibel> cking, not immediately after boot for me, I have to do something with the phone first, like using an app and closing it
<cking> jibel, ok, I hadn't picked that nuance up
<jibel> rickspencer3, sure, I'll find a QA person to take care of it
<lool> So I could launch Franglish manually with: aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.franglish_Franglish_0.4 -- qmlscene  Franglish.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<lool> (last arg doens't matter)
<lool> click-scope is completely empty; seems buggy due to other reasons
<lool> I don't know why it's not launching from dash
<Mirv> jhodapp|afk: FYI I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1231418 that shows up in desktop jenkins testing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231418 in mediaplayer-app "TestPlayerWithVideo.test_time_display_behavior seems to fail consistently" [Critical,New]
<lool> Unable to activate  "com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.franglish_franglish_
<lool> 0.4.desktop
<lool> hmm
<lool> cjwatson, rickspencer3: Ok, that's another mixed case issue
<lool> cjwatson: It must be lower case, right?
<lool> cjwatson: it's trying to open the lowercase name, but the .desktop filename is uppercase
<lool> probably r50
<cjwatson> lool: I had *just* got there
<lool> yeah, it's certainly in r50
<cjwatson> And it's not unity-scope-click's fault, it's sending the right thing over dbus
<lool> cjwatson: really?
<cjwatson> r50 is just the trigger
<cjwatson> 1421  12:20:27.913029 recvmsg(22, {msg_name(0)=NULL, msg_iov(1)=[{"\10\1g\0\t(sua{sv})\0\0\5\1u\0\312\0\0\0\6\1s\0\4\0\0\0:1.6\0\0\0\0\7\1s\0\5\0\0\0:1.26\0\0\0R\0\0\0application://com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.fatedice_FateDice_1.2.desktop\0\0\0\0\0\0g\0\0\0\10\0\0\0goto-uri\0\1s\0R\0\0\0application://com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.fatedice_FateDice_1.2.desktop\0", 255}], msg_controllen=0, ...
<cjwatson> ... msg_flags=MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC}, MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = 255
<lool> application://com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.fatedice_FateDice_1.2.desktop
<lool> that's mixed case
<lool> hmm
<lool> then it's either url-dispatcher
<lool> or upstart-app-launch
<lool> there were recent changes to both
<cjwatson> You sure it isn't in libunity or similar?
<lool> could be
<cjwatson> that's where ActivationResponse lives which is the dbus object the scope is talking to
<lool> oh actually sorry, I recall now that unity still can't open with upstart-app-launch
<lool> so it's indeed certainly unity mangling it wrong
<lool> I guess that's probably also why we miss the icons sometimes
<lool> hopefully
<cjwatson> this code is so twisty
 * cjwatson resorts to Laney's codesearch
<lool> cjwatson: Note that the case folding rules in Nameprep, which QUrl conforms to, require host names to always be converted to lower case, regardless of the Qt::FormattingOptions used.
<alecu> lool: is this error happening for some apps or for all apps?
<lool> cjwatson: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qurl.html
<lool> alecu: apps with uppercase letters presumably
<alecu> ack
<lool> cjwatson: I suspect applications://xyz is considered hostname part...
<cjwatson> Perhaps we should be using :/// ?
<cjwatson> Don't know
<cjwatson> But that's certainly suggestive
<lool> cjwatson: possibly, but the quick fix is to use strings
<lool> applications:// seems coded in a bunch of places
<lool> would also be solved by using url-dispatcher
<lool> bah it has to be QUrl because we're calling into QDesktopServices
<alecu> lool: perhaps it might make sense to use "application:appid.desktop" ? without the "//" ?
<Chocanto> RIP jenkins...
<lool> alecu: I fear it wouldn't be a valid URL and QUrl would explode
<lool> but we could do application://click/xyZ.desktop
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Hey ! I'm sorry I had to quit yesterday, did you see for the click package ?
<lool> or application:///xyZ.desktop as Colin suggested
<sergiusens> Chocanto, sorry, stumbled upon other issues after I made that MR against your code, I'll pick it up again today
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Ok :) I saw you removed the wrapper, we don't need it ? To launch the docviewer from the console ?
<alecu> lool: yes, only with "//" QUrl is lowercasing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6158572/
<Cimi> someone told me (I forgot) how to check if the simcard is present on a device… any help?
<sergiusens> Chocanto, probably, but I wanted to isolate the hardcoded paths
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Ok, thank you ! So, what have to be done to finish this package ? I can help you maybe ?
<sergiusens> Chocanto, and when it's a click, you won't have it in PATH anyways ... you can add it back if you want, but please leave the desktop as it is
<sergiusens> Chocanto, I just need to add it into ci and give it a spin ... hmmm
<lool> alecu: looking at the code, applications:/// should just work
<Chocanto> sergiusens: No, no, I will not add it back, it's better like this !
<drachlaptop> hey, I'm still trying to debug this touch screen input thing, I can't figure out whats wrong on in unity with the touch input.  I turned on the debugging in the kernel and it all looks fine from the kernel side.
<lool> alecu: could you switch to that?
<drachlaptop> how can I debug the values in unity to see how it is interpreting them?
<drachlaptop> I tried to debug libmir
<sergiusens> Chocanto, ok, I'll get back to you in a couple
<drachlaptop> but the build seems to be dependent on an Android NDK install on device, is that right?
<Chocanto> sergiusens: Ok, thank you
<alecu> lool: sure
<drachlaptop> and it seems like the only way to debug libmir is to rebuild it with debugging on
<drachlaptop> is there another way?
<alecu> lool: here's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/workaround-1231393
<alecu> lool: lp is timeouting when I propose it for mergeing :/
<lool> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/unity-scope-click/lp-1231393/+merge/187766
<lool> alecu: I've added comments, but we also ought to add tests
<stgraber> asac: there's currently no command line tool to do that but I can do it fairly easily, obviously anyone who got the update won't be rolled back and any channel based on the saucy channel (like -customized) will also have to be rolled back (which is slightly more tricky to do than devel since they have bits coming from multiple places)
<asac> stgraber: right. its an emergency thing. we want such a tool
<Saviq> lool, what would // vs. /// change?
<asac> stgraber: just pull the trigger
<asac> stgraber: btw, i dont see why we wouldnt be able to downgrade users
<asac> stgraber: isnt that just a ref json that we can change the parts to?
<lool> alecu: building here, let me know how your testing goes
<lool> Saviq: QUrl lowercases the hostname part, can't configure it not to do that
<lool> Saviq: the .desktop file might contain uppercase letters in the Click name
<Saviq> lool, ah, that's about the case things
<lool> yes
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<lool> I'll send a mail to ubuntu-phone@ to warn other folks maintaining modules with application:// URLs
<lool> once I confirm the fix
<alecu> lool: +1 to your branch (though lp is still struggling to update the diff). I'm about to test it on the desktop together with lp:unity8
<lool> alecu: Ok; finishing a build here; FYI I get warnings while building the scope
<lool> unused vars
<greyback> Saviq: noted
<stgraber> asac: "just pull the trigger" on what? do you need anything removed now?
<asac> stgraber: no... we want a tool that we can do that without you
<asac> :)
<Saviq> tedg, you might want to note the application:// vs :/// above ↑↑
<asac> stgraber: like this morning
<asac> stgraber: we have since recovered
<alecu> lool: yes, most of those are unused dbus fields. I've got to find a way to mark those as ignored
<asac> but it was scary that we couldnt remove what was accidentially released
<lool> alecu: fix worked here
<Saviq> tedg, feels like we should generally discard the hostname part
<lool> alecu: do you need .debs?
<tedg> Saviq, What?
<tedg> Saviq, I don't think I have the full scrollback.
<Saviq> tedg, QUrl lowercases hostname part
<Saviq> tedg, so application://SomeApp/ fails
<Saviq> and it kinda makes sense...
<tedg> Uhm, not really...
<lool> alecu: if you're happy with the change, please top approve them to allow upstream merger to merge this once it does a pass on it
<tedg> What does it do for UTF8 domain names?
<lool> tedg: this is actually to support IDN domain names
<Saviq> tedg, it kinda does, hostname part is case-insensitive after al
<Saviq> l
<lool> albeit there's a typo in the RFC number in the QUrl doc
<tedg> How does it handle file:// urls ?
<drachensun> ogra_: any thoughts on how to debug the touch input?  Everything looks good from the kernel, but I can't figure out how to see what unity/mir is doing with it and why it doesn't like it
<seb128> gusch, so, any news on the content hub regression?
<gusch> seb128: not yet
<gusch> seb128: will start looking at it in a few minutes ...
<seb128> gusch, when do you plan to do that? that regression is in the current touch image :/
<seb128> gusch, thanks
<cjwatson> tedg: For file:// URLs the hostname part is always empty, since the filename always starts with /
<Saviq> tedg, don't file:// urls have three / ?
<cjwatson> (unless you use file://usr/share/doc/blah in which case you are wrong :-) )
<lool> Saviq: they do because they are absolute
<Saviq> lool, yeah, exactly - with empty hostname part
<tedg> Hmm, so we need application://$(app_id) to be application:///$(app_id) ?
<lool> Saviq: would you want to add a safety to unity8 too?
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<cjwatson> IDN domain names are presumably mashed into punycode so who cares about the lower-casing
<Saviq> tedg, and all other $(custom)://, too
<tedg> mhr3, zg thoughts? ^
<lool> Saviq: that is, you could massage the qstring you get before creating a Qurl, and you could also make sure that you generate applications:/// URLs all the time
<cjwatson> IDN domain names> urgh, sorry, Personal PIN Number syndrome
<Saviq> lool, not really, I'd rather make sure everyone else does it right :P
<mandel> barry, ping
<alecu> lool: how did you test the fix? I'm not able to start any app when running lp:unity8 on my desktop
<lool> Saviq: then perhaps you want to raise an error if you get a mixed-case hostname part  :-)
<lool> Saviq: I know, feels ugly
<Saviq> lool, yeah, url-dispatcher might
<Saviq> lool, i.e. Qt.openUrlExternally()
<lool> Saviq: I guess we're soon dropping this anyway to use url-dispatcher/upstart-app-launch anyway?
<lool> alecu: on a phone
<Saviq> lool, that's not "dropping" it, it's "picking it up"
<tedg> Wait, url-dispatcher does use application:///
<alecu> lool: great
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, click scope is being fixed
<Saviq> tedg, but then url-dispatcher should not support application:// probably
<Saviq> i.e. return error or something
<tedg> But you're saying we should switch settings://
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<tedg> Saviq, We report a bug on you if you send an invalid URL :-)
<Saviq> tedg, let's1
<Saviq> !
<lool> alecu: I can't top approve the mp, would you mind please doing so
<lool> alecu: Status drop down at the topc
<lool> *top
<lool> alecu: but "Approved" there
<lool> alecu: if you like, you can move to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-update-manager/+bug/1231389 next  :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231389 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "Click updater app does not run" [Critical,In progress]
<lool> alecu: it seems to be when there's any update to an installed click, it crashes or something
 * alecu looks
<alecu> lool: I'll give gatox a hand with that bug
<gatox> lool, yes, i'm looking at that bug right now
<barry> mandel: pong
<lool> dbarth_: cordova >> xfail is indeed the right way to go; thanks for fixing the testsuite so that it passes (with known failures)
<lool> dbarth_: also, would you happen to know where it stands on the desktop?
<lool> dbarth_: IIUC, some webapp testsuites arne't run anymore
<mhr3> tedg, zg uses application://[app_id_as_per_menu_spec.desktop] it's valid to do applications:///full/path/to/desktop/file.desktop
<cjwatson> so applications:///foo.desktop would technically mean the file at /foo.desktop ?
<mhr3> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> in which case it sounds like we should use applications://click/foo.desktop or applications://localhost/foo.desktop or something
<cjwatson> or make it a URN rather than a URL and use applications:foo.desktop
<mhr3> the "s" was typo, just "application:..."
<dbarth_> lool: cordova on the desktop, or webapps on the desktop?
<dbarth_> tedg: hi, for the application:/// url, what is the right way to reference click packages, without the version number?
<lool> dbarth_: I'm not sure which one it was, Didier told me some testsuite wasn't there anymore
<lool> dbarth_: which used to be run on the desktop
<dbarth_> currently the home scope refs twitter and facebook as /usr/share/applications, and that should be fixed
<lool> and used to pass
<dbarth_> lool: will check with him then and get back to you
<tedg> dbarth_, We don't have a way today, I've got a branch in progress there, but it's not landed :-/
<dbarth_> tedg: ah ok
<lool> tedg: hehe, /me grins on removal of version numbers  ;-)  unrelated, I know...
<dbarth_> i'll keep an eye on it
<lool> tedg: we could have namespaces like applications://click/xyz
<mhr3> let's loose the "s" first before something hardcodes it somewhere
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<mhr3> the worst part is that i started it by doing a typo :P
<tedg> lool, My thought is that we'd be expanding a URL format that we dont' really control.  ZG coined that one and uses it.
<lool> tedg: well launch-click:// then or whatever
<tedg> lool, For the wildcard branch that I have I'm using appid://
<lool> tedg: would you know whether we intend to handle application:// URLs in both unity 8 and url-dispatcher?  or just URL dispatcher?
<tedg> lool, I'm not 100% sure, that'd be a Saviq or greyback question.
<Saviq> lool, we'll go through url dispatcher
<Saviq> lool, no internal handling of things
<tedg> lool, I don't think that URL dispatcher needs to be involved, just Upstart App Launch, but if it makes it easier for them that's fine.
<Saviq> tedg, lool, not like it really matters
<mhr3> Saviq, who handles single instance apps?
<Saviq> mhr3, upstart
<tedg> Saviq, No, it doesn't.  Only thing that matters is using the upstart app launch to ensure confinement, etc.
<Saviq> mhr3, and https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/use-upstart-app-launch2/+merge/187769
<Saviq> tedg, well, ok, but from upstart we'll know if it's launched or not
<Saviq> mhr3, so app manager then ↑↑
<mhr3> Saviq, i just want to make sure that shell can be do animations asap
<tedg> Saviq, Yup, or (hopefully today) it failed.
<lool> tedg, Saviq: I guess there are two cases; one is like the click-scope displays an app you've installed and it wants to open it, it could openUrl(application:///) or it could upstart_app_launch_start(), but then there's also the case of giving to unity 8 a list of things to display and letting unity 8 handle what happens when user presses, and that's definitely some URL that unity8 will open
<Saviq> mhr3, animations?
<lool> now whether unity8 knows it's an app URL and calls upstart-app-launch or uses openUrl, I dont know
<mhr3> Saviq, ehm, transitions?
<lool> I'd personally prefer everyone to use the same method for launching stuff
<mhr3> make the ui feel responsive :P
<Saviq> mhr3, between?
<Saviq> mhr3, where are we missing transitions now?
<mhr3> between clicking something and seeing that an app is launched / brought to front
<jibel> how do I disable suspend on the phone? (apart from touching the screen every few seconds)
<tedg> lool, Well no matter what everyone is using upstart_app_launch_start(), it's just who parses the URL.
<xnox> ogra_: i'm in initramfs, yet it's a RO filesystem.... mkdir: can't create directory '/root/userdata': Read-only file system
 * xnox is puzzled
<Saviq> lool, yeah, application:/// would be a special case we might push to upstart directly
<cwayne> beuno: ping
<tedg> bfiller, Not sure if this effects any of your apps, but can you circulate to ensure?  (and add tasks as needed)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1231444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231444 in URL Dispatcher "Use /// to remove hostname element" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> lool, others are going through url dispatcher
<beuno> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> beuno: heya, should i upgrade my qtcreator/click and rebuild uwoot before it gets published?
<beuno> cwayne, at your discretion, I approved it as-is
<lool> tedg: thinking about this, I think it's not a good idea to have half of the cases using upstart_app_launch and the other half application://
<mhr3> tedg, is url-dispatcher broken again? i can't get local videos to launch
<lool> let's just arrange for all the click-scope stuff to be openUrl() or generating URL to pass to Unity 8?
<mhr3> or maybe mediaplayer-app is
<Saviq> mhr3, we already have transitions for apps coming into focus
<cwayne> beuno: ah thanks, i think i'll leave it for next update then, shouldn't be all that far away :P
<Saviq> mhr3, if there's a case where we don't - please file a bug
<tedg> mhr3, I wouldn't think so... it hasn't really changed.
<lool> mhr3: is tht one time out of two, or all the time?
<lool> tedg: upstart-app-launch was updated
<lool> hmm I don't have videos
<Saviq> lool, yeah, *everywhere* needs to use application:///
 * lool hugs Saviq 
<mhr3> lool, all the time
<Saviq> lool, the only difference is unity8 might take over and upstart directly instead of going through url dispatcher
<lool> mhr3: we're about to replace the whole multimedia stack anyway  ;-)
<lool> mhr3: let me try to repo
<mhr3> Saviq, tell that to clicking on a music result :)
<mhr3> 5 seconds of nothing and then music shows up
<Saviq> mhr3, bug, please
 * tedg files a bug that Saviq should make QML faster
<tedg> :-)
 * Saviq responds tedg should get a faster phone
<tedg> I already have the fastest phone Canonical will buy me!  ;-)
<mhr3> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231458
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231458 in Unity 8 "No visual feedback when opening music / videos" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> This settings change is going to suck.
<Saviq> mhr3, thank you
<dholbach> what can I do to debug if the whole UI freezes?
<mhr3> adb reboot :)
<dholbach> I was hoping to be able to debug this issue
<dholbach> I can still "adb shell" into it
<mhr3> ah, missed the "to debug"
<ogra_> xnox, err, you dont try to make system-image run, do you ? i doubt that will work (and i wont be able to help much), i would start with a normal flipped container
<jdstrand> pete-woods: hey-- I wanted to look at infographic and for apparmor policy groups. are there packages somewhere I can test? Ideally I would be able to update the infographic via qml. alternatively, having a test program to exercise the infographic dbus api
<jdstrand> pete-woods: I guess that would actually be account service
<xnox> ogra_: aka "Old flipped model" in the script/touch ?
 * xnox goes to compile a better kernel *sigh*
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I believe the qml api is in the usermetrics project
<ogra_> xnox, right, start from that, once you have that one running, we'll try to move on
<seb128> tedg, Laney, didrocks, tedg, mpt, settings' meeting in less than 10 minutes (just as a reminder, dunno if you had one while I was on vac?)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks
<ogra_> mterry, so it seems all the app tests fail with lightdm enabled :(
<tedg> seb128, We did, but it was mostly spent crying over your absence :-)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: I'd also like to understand the DBus api
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> mterry, unity8 seems to pass though ... i suspect it has to do with polkit and logind (which both werent properly used before)
<mterry> ogra_, yay...  :(
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I had another meeting for multimedia
<mterry> ogra_, what do test fails look like?
<ogra_> phablet-test-run will print FAILED in the output
<Saviq> ricmm, rsalveti, any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/powerd/support-mir-toggled/+merge/187238 still doesn't build?
<ogra_> (and the amount of failures from actually running tests)
<mterry> ogra_, that's it?  Is there a more verbose output you can pastebin?
<ogra_> there is, but i didnt log anything yet ... i wanted to re-flash my device but with the last phablet-tools update i cant anymore :/
<ogra_> (to re-test from scratch and be sure i have a clean env)
<ogra_> i havent heard back from any mako testers yet
<seb128> sil2100, ^ btw, we have a weekly settings meeting (starting in 3 min), if you want to join (google hangout)
<cwayne> salem_: boiko: anyone able to reproduce my messaging-app bug yet?
<ogra_> mterry, and afaik asac was testing on maguro too, probably he had better results
<boiko> cwayne: nope, but it is very likely to be a OSK bug, not a messaging-app one
<cwayne> ogra_: mterry: i can test on mako in a couple hours if that helps
<salem_> cwayne, I did partially. looks related to osk.
<cwayne> boiko: ah, makes sense
<cwayne> salem_: alright cool, so i'm not crazy, it does happen to someone else :P
<sil2100> o>
<salem_> cwayne, hehe
<sil2100> seb128: joining in! I was on the last one btw.
<sil2100> seb128: could you guys give me the hangout link?
<rsalveti> Saviq: it needs latest hybris, which is still in proposed
<Saviq> rsalveti, right, thanks
<stgraber> asac: so I've been thinking about this for an extra 30min or so and I think I now how we should be handling pulling an image and reverting one (two different processes).
<pete-woods> djstrand: hi, there are some docs here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/
<stgraber> asac: pulling an image should be done using the phased-percentage attribute, setting it to 0 so nobody else will get the image (similar to what we do for SRUs, you can set it to 20 and 20% of our users will get the update)
<seb128> mardy, coming?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: there are also recently added QML bindings for it
<stgraber> asac: reverting an image is slightly more tricky due to the requirement of version match between saucy and saucy-proposed, so to revert, you need to copy the old image from saucy-proposed TO saucy-proposed so it gets a new version number (higher version than saucy), then release it to saucy which will generate the diffs required for a downgrade
<seb128> mpt, coming to the settings meeting?
<stgraber> asac: I'll do some tests for the revert here and if that works, I'll document it on the wiki. For phased-percentage, that feature has been in the spec for a couple of months but hasn't been implemented yet on the client side, I'll make sure barry bumps the priority on that so we have it by release (ideally earlier than that)
<cwayne> pete-woods: would you want me to try out the new infographic theme changes? or are there still fixes coming in? (it seems to have failed CI, but i'm not convinced that isn't just jenkins bein' jenkins)
<pete-woods> cwayne: I've just fixed the failure on ARM (I think)
<pete-woods> cwayne: the themes work by putting a file in place now, and the dconf setting is just the name of the file
<cwayne> pete-woods: where does the file live?
<pete-woods> cwayne: see the default theme in /usr/share/libusermetrics/themes/default.xml
<circlez> I am looking at installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 5
<circlez> I am looking at installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4*
<cwayne> pete-woods: ah great, so if we have a custom one we can just change that dconf key to point at our theme?
<circlez> Looking at the url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install , I see the term "phablet" a lot
<circlez> Is this okay for nexus 4?
<pete-woods> cwayne: that's the idea, yes :)
<popey> circlez: phablet just means "phones + tablets"
<cwayne> pete-woods: that's awesome!  thanks so much, that's *exactly* what we need :D
<popey> circlez: so yes.
<circlez> popey: Thank you
<dholbach> jibel, I have a situation very close to bug 1224716 right now - who'd be somebody to help investigate this?  (I didn't reboot yet, can still connect)
<ubot5> bug 1224716 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity locked up." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224716
<dholbach> popey, ^ did this bug happen to you again?
<popey> dholbach: not recently
<cwayne> anyone know of a tool to get notifications when a bzr branch is changed?
<dholbach> popey, I was just trying to close a couple of apps - I can still power on and power off the screen but that's it
<lool> mhr3: I tried putting H264, MPEG4 and VP8 videos in Videos/ over MTP, and I get only 2 broken thumbnails and none of them opens
<dholbach> balloons, maybe too... do you know who could help debug 1224716?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, do we have a policy for http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158864/ ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that is precisely what I was talking to pete-woods about
<jdstrand> sergiusens: no, I need to know more about the api
<sergiusens> jdstrand, lucky me on timing then :-)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I have a camera app as click if you want
<cwayne> zsombi: ping
<mhr3> lool, cool, same for me
<zsombi> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> zsombi: heya, just wondering if there's any progress on the themes bug?  (the UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH one)
<mhr3> lool, also, if num_of_items_in_dash != num_of_uploaded it means there's no codecs for those
<cwayne> zsombi: also i dont remember, but was part of that bug changing the theme.ini to be a dconf key instead?
<mhr3> lool, unless something else is broken :)
<zsombi> cwayne: slow progress, however I managed to get the 3-path theme import!
<zsombi> cwayne: this is the first time I hear this
<cwayne> zsombi: :D  slow progress is still progress!
<cwayne> zsombi: ok, i couldn't remember if it had been discussed before or not
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so that camera app as click uses user metrics, then the infographic picks up what is put into user metrics?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ^
<zsombi> cwayne: slow as I am distracted by loads of other hot-important stuff :/
<attente> tmoenicke, ping
<cwayne> zsombi: although to be honest, i think it would make more sense as a dconf key..
<cwayne> zsombi: i completely understand, 100%
<dholbach> kgunn: do you know who could help me debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1224716? (I have this happening on maguro right now)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224716 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity locked up." [Medium,Incomplete]
<Saviq> wow, mtp actually works! better than with android...
<zsombi> cwayne: well, we use QSettings, and that so far uses that format...
<pete-woods> jdstrand: that's correct, there is a system service that the apps talk to, it keeps its data in /var/lib/usermetrics/, then the greeter talks to it also, for presenting the data
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, from a _using_ api PoV you just feed it data
<zsombi> cewayne: but we can move that part to dconf once we have everything else working properly
<cwayne> zsombi: awesome, i think that'd be very helpful for us :)
<zsombi> cwayne: so the plan is to habvethe env-var will be UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT
<mhall119> cjwatson: I'm not sure what the correct resolution is for the friends qml plugin
<zsombi> ehh, enter pressed
<asac> bfiller: so who can help on getting the notes-app test fixed?
<zsombi> cwayne: so the plan is to have UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH to accept multiple paths
<asac> would really like to work on this because it seems to get worse
<cwayne> zsombi: that's perfect
<mhall119> it seems kind of late in the cycle to have packages change like that
<asac> popey: so bfiller says that we were just lucky with the downgrade of ubuntu-keyboard and notes app
<zsombi> cwayne: but the theme.ini will also have the path field
<popey> ok
<asac> popey: not sure if you are willing to rerun a few more times to really see that it wasnt pure luck :)
<zsombi> cwayne: I just need 1 silent day to finish it
<cwayne> silent days are hard to come by :)
<zsombi> cwayne: dunno when that day will come :(
<sergiusens> jdstrand, if you want to play around: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/click_packages/com.ubuntu.camera_2.9.1_armhf.click
<popey> asac: ok
<bfiller> asac: I will work on it myself, could use omer if he's around
<asac> bfiller: cant find him :/
<asac> his work hours are odd
<popey> asac: I have upgraded to 66 already though
<asac> but this would be so helpful
<cwayne> zsombi: but that's awesome, thank you for the update.  we do have a workaround now, but it would be good to have the *real* fix :)
<popey> will have to downgrade to 65 to test
<asac> popey: no thats fine
<asac> the keyboard is still out
<asac> popey: so for you the notes_app tests should now succeed always on mako :)
<asac> popey: and if that is the case maybe upgrade keyboard and see if it starts failing again
<popey> ok, lets see
<zsombi> cwayne: I'll let you know when I'm ready for testing, so you guys can check it
<pmcgowan> seb128, my upgrades keep failing at the install step, is there a command line I can run to just do the install and not download again?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: the system service is com.canonical.UserMetrics? is that all that apps need to talk to?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yep
<pmcgowan> or didrocks? ^^
<pete-woods> (to both questions)
<popey> pmcgowan: system-image-cli -u
<popey> i think
<cwayne> zsombi: sure thing, i'll be happy to help test
<sergiusens> jdstrand, keep in mind it will crash since it can't write to usermetrics (had same issue when the r/o image hadn't allowed writes to the destination)
<ogra_> popey, i dont think you need -u
<sergiusens> bfiller, is that something that is being tracked? would be good to log a bug for the apps
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, I plan to write policy to not make it crash :)
<kgunn> dholbach: do you have something in /var/crash on the device which matches the approximate time ?
<popey> oh, -u is for specifying a release
<sergiusens> bfiller, if they fail to write usermetrics they crash
<seb128> barry, ^ pmcgowan's question
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ok, so I'm looking at the usermetrics dbus api in d-feet
<ogra_> pmcgowan, system-image-cli -v ... that will at least give you some output
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, would be good to also fix the apps so they don't crash :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes, thought that is not my concern ;)
<jdstrand> s/thought/though/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, that always works, the UI never does
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it fails when it reboots, right?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, no, it downloads, I push install, and it immediately says failed to apply
<ogra_> pmcgowan, works here ... just have to be patient and not click the button to often
<ogra_> (since there is zero feedback atm)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: so, please, log a bug for barry in the daemon, he should send a fail signal to the ui
<jdstrand> pete-woods: is the api designed to be resistant to attack? ie, can appA add metrics for appB?
<didrocks> ogra_: another bug in the daemon ;)
<didrocks> (fix coming AFAIK)
<pmcgowan> didrocks, can I run a command now with the files that are in .tmp
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I don't really know the CLI side TBH
<ogra_> didrocks, is it, i thought progressbar support was missing from the UI
<pete-woods> jdstrand: in an unreleased version, yes (should be released imminently)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: also, there is (another) issue that I didn't file a bug yet, but if you downloaded an image, normally, the daemon shouldn't redownload it
<didrocks> barry: is this one known btw? ^
<jdstrand> pete-woods: how are you achieving that?
<dholbach> kgunn: no, unfortunately not
<didrocks> barry: as we only send the "check" signal, not "checking from 0 and force a new download"
<pmcgowan> didrocks, I assume that will get fixed with download service integration
<barry> didrocks, pmcgowan in a meeting, sec
<dholbach> kgunn: unity8 and surfaceflinger are still running
<didrocks> ogra_: it's not, the progress bar UI is there for more than a month
 * didrocks tired to repeat that :p
<pete-woods> jdstrand: looking up the app's apparmor policy and user, then tying data set ownership to those
<didrocks> ogra_: just the daemon doesn't send any signals
<ogra_> ah
<jdstrand> pete-woods: did you talk to tyhicks or someone else on the security team about this?
<kgunn> dholbach: do you know what your last few steps were in terms of interaction before freezing?
<sergiusens> boiko, when you have a minute, can you take a stance at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/camera-app/click/+merge/187800 ?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: (I'm trying not to waste people's time :)
<dholbach> kgunn: closing some apps
<pete-woods> jdstrand: it was actually tvoss's advice
<dholbach> kgunn: it's stuck before the transition of rearranging the remaining apps on the screen
<kgunn> dholbach: so is it repeatable ?...e.g. is it the same particular apps? or doesn't matter ?
<boiko> sergiusens: yes, I don't know much about click packages yet, but I can look at that
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ok, he is up on it, so that's fine
<dholbach> kgunn: it's the first time this happens to me and it's still stuck - I haven't restarted the device yet
<kgunn> dholbach: see if you can elecit it again....
<jdstrand> pete-woods: do you have packages I could use to test with sergiusens' camera app? that way I can play with it and seewhat it is doing, and ask questons later
<dholbach> kgunn: so restart it?
<kgunn> dholbach: not sure there'd be much debug to go on if nothing has written out...
<kgunn> dholbach: at least check the var/crash anyway
<kgunn> see if some component wrote out
<pete-woods> jdstrand: as in packages that have the security stuff in? you'd have to build from source atm
<sergiusens> boiko, just make sure it looks good, had to do not so nice stuff in the code with it's autodetect stuff which I would have preferred to have avoided btw
<dholbach> kgunn: no there's only crashes of the last two days, none of today
<jdstrand> pete-woods: can you point me at what I need to do that?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: (ie, the relevant branches)
<pete-woods> jdstrand: https://launchpad.net/libusermetrics is the project, it should be pretty easy to bzr bd in it
<kgunn> dholbach: yeah, the most useful thing is reproducibility
<sergiusens> boiko, without any sec policy, just imagine doing what's in the README.click, cd-ing into the install dir and running from there... that's mostly it ;-)
<kgunn> dholbach: if you can tinker and come up with steps to repro reliably that's useful
<pete-woods> jdstrand: it's just trunk
<boiko> sergiusens: ok
<dholbach> kgunn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158949/ is the last it wrote into unity8.log if that's of any use
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ok-- so if I build that on a recent system-image/saucy, then use that camera app, that is all I need to write apparmor policy for apps to use uermetrics
<bfiller> sergiusens: what bug?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: basically, if you want to see them "in action" you can also run unity8
<dholbach> kgunn: and since it froze (1h30m ago) no more entries to the file
<jdstrand> pete-woods: yep, cool. thanks. I'll play with it (though I have a meeting coming up). I'll circle back if I have questions and/or have you review the apparmor policy
<sergiusens> bfiller, so I don't think there is a bug yet, but if for whatever reason the app can't write a metric it crashes
<pete-woods> jdstrand: okay, cool :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: so dholbach got a freeze of unity8, no crash...SF/unity8 still up and running...but frozen, was closing apps in the dash...this is the only relevant output
<kgunn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158949/
<sergiusens> bfiller, might be an uncatched 'std::logic_error'
<kgunn> tsdgeos: is it known ?
<tsdgeos> that debug output is "unrelated"
<tsdgeos> i.e. you always get that
<barry> pmcgowan: please do the following: edit /etc/system-image/client.ini and change the loglevel to info.  then run system-image-cli -v and watch /var/log/system-image/client.log for details
<tsdgeos> dholbach: do you still have it there? can you gdb in and print the stack trace of the threads?
<dholbach> tsdgeos, bug 1224716 is the bug popey filed, I don't think it has any more information
<ubot5> bug 1224716 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity locked up." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224716
<pmcgowan> barry, I have just changed the log level
<dholbach> tsdgeos, yes, I still have it there - what do I have to do to get debug symbols on there?
<pmcgowan> barry, whenever I run system-image-cli it works fine
<cjwatson> mhall119: it's OK, Mirv is handling it; we established that the 0.2 variant is already in images.  FWIW *some* kind of change is non-negotiable; we do *not* release Ubuntu with binaries in the archive that aren't built by any source package in the archive, for multiple reasons
<pmcgowan> barry, but not from the UI which seems to use a different code path
<pmcgowan> as the UI has a download step then an install step
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you help dholbach get the debug symbols? i forgot the url you pasted yesterday
<tsdgeos> with the debug packages
<mhall119> cjwatson: so apps that import Friends 0.1 will be broken?
<barry> pmcgowan: interesting.  you can still tail the log file while the ui is running.  it might give you some additional info
<dholbach> tsdgeos, do I need to enable developer mode for this?
<Saviq> dholbach, just apport-bug the .crash file
<cjwatson> mhall119: according to Mirv there aren't any
<dholbach> Saviq, it hasn't crashed yet
<tsdgeos> dholbach: hmmm maybe
<dholbach> Saviq, it's stuck
<cjwatson> mhall119: but if there are, we need a current source package in the archive that actually builds Friends 0.1
<pmcgowan> barry, yeah I want to try from the UI again
<mhall119> cjwatson: not in the archives perhaps, but I know of at least one in the click store, because it's mine
<dholbach> tsdgeos, can I go back to "non-developer mode" afterwards? :)
<tsdgeos> dholbach: try gdbing and printing the stack traces, maybe we get something semi-useful? (don't think so)
<Saviq> dholbach, ok let's see
<pmcgowan> barry, I do see python exceptions in the log
<mdeslaur> is the update button in system settings expected to work? I just clicked it and nothing's happening...
<tsdgeos> oh, you can even gdb in since you probably can't install gdb?
<cjwatson> mhall119: well, the answer is either to make sure everything's upgraded, or to bring back a source package that builds Friends 0.1 - the current state isn't something we can release with
<dholbach> tsdgeos, I was asked to "just run stable" on this and report issues :)
<Saviq> dholbach, log as phablet into the device
<dholbach> tsdgeos, I can gsb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gdb is there fortunately
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<cjwatson> mhall119: but I don't see how it's in our interests to ship multiple versions if this is fixable in the current app collection
<mhall119> cjwatson: agreed, I don't want to bring back 0.1 of Friends
<mdeslaur> oh wait, it just changed to "install and restart"
<barry> pmcgowan: can you pastebin those or send me the log file?
<Saviq> dholbach, $ gcore `pidof unity8`
<mdeslaur> wow, lack of a visual clue is pretty distracting
<tsdgeos> dholbach: so yeah try to gdb in and see if
<tsdgeos> thread apply all bt
<mhall119> I just hope that we don't make a habit of changing available versions this close to a release
<tsdgeos> gives something that is not all ???
<Saviq> dholbach, should result in a core.BLAH file
<tmoenicke> attente: pong
<dholbach> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158980/
<Saviq> dholbach, yeah, not terribly useful
<tsdgeos> yeah not so great :D
<pmcgowan> barry, emailed an example
<Saviq> dholbach, gcore $(pidof unity8)
<attente> tmoenicke, hi
<cjwatson> mhall119: the change was actually made at the end of August ... i.e. that's when qml-friends stopped building the old version
<Saviq> dholbach, should drop a core.BLAH file in current dir
<dholbach> Saviq, yep, on it
<cwayne> pete-woods: passed CI, will download the debs and try 'em out now :)
<cjwatson> mhall119: it's just that not enough people are paying attention to the NBS list
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though i'm going to vote on the "gets stuck" bug i commented yesterday that seemed to be because of the scene graph deadlocks
<tsdgeos> can't find the bug atm
<Saviq> dholbach, keep it, then $ kill -SIGSEGV $(pidof unity8)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but maybe we can get a better trace
<Saviq> dholbach, or something
<Saviq> erm
<attente> tmoenicke, just wondering about the spell checking settings
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or something
<tsdgeos> ah, this one
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227242 in Unity 8 "Shell locks up" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> asac: 60% pass. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158926/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158952/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158961/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158971/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158988/
<Saviq> dholbach, that should ultimately result in a /var/crash/ file for unity8
<Saviq> dholbach, apport-bug it please and we'll take it from there
<tsdgeos> kgunn: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227242
<pete-woods> cwayne: :D
<attente> tmoenicke, also, how is the maliit conf-file to gsettings migration going?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not likely to backport easily, is it :/
<tsdgeos> well we can copy the whole commit and pray :D
<tsdgeos> it's like huge
<tsdgeos> let me see
<pmcgowan> tsdgeos, oh no!
<cwayne> pete-woods: so com.canonical.UserMetrics theme be a path?
<asac> popey: what test is that?
<cwayne> the default is just 'default', i hope it's not just looking into that one path..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 5K lines
<tsdgeos> not "that many"
<barry> pmcgowan: those look like network problems: "name or service not known" low level socket issues
<asac> popey: ok so you get 1 out of two runs gives you all OK ... thats without the keyboard?
<dholbach> Saviq, tsdgeos: so I have the (220M) core file on my laptop now, I restarted (SIGSEGV) unity8, now it's stuck on a different screen again
<barry> pmcgowan: otoh, those are in the built-in downloader so this stuff *will* change with the download service
<tsdgeos> pmcgowan: well, it was bound to happen, i have a unit test that fails because of that, so we were bound to find it live
<pmcgowan> barry, seems I get the files fine though
<barry> pmcgowan: odd that you only get this with the ui
<pete-woods> cwayne: it's just the file name, it was recommended to me to restrict the path the themes could be installed in
<barry> pmcgowan: it's possible you're only getting some of the files, not all of them, e.g. in /tmp.  unless they all get downloaded they won't be moved to the recovery partition
<Saviq> dholbach, do you have a .crash file in /var/crash?
<cwayne> pete-woods: can we have somewhere in /custom be added to that list of accepted paths?
<Saviq> dholbach, otherwise, gzip the core file and put it somewhere for us please
<cwayne> pete-woods: like, /custom/usr/share/themes (which already exists
<cwayne> )
<dholbach> Saviq, nope, unfortunately not
<dholbach> Saviq, will do
<pmcgowan> tsdgeos, we would prefer a more surgical fix, but I understand
 * Saviq wonders if we can do crash reports from readonly...
<dholbach> Saviq, will the new unity8.log we of any use (restarted and got stuck immediately again)?
<pete-woods> cwayne: what should the exact path be? /custom/usr/share/themes/<something>/ ?
<Saviq> dholbach, nah
<dholbach> ok
<cwayne> pete-woods: lets do /custom/usr/share/themes/libusermetrics/
<cwayne> pete-woods: unless you have any objections of course :)
<pete-woods> cwayne: sounds good to me!
<dholbach> Saviq, tsdgeos: so once it's uploaded, my job is to reboot and try to find a reliable way of reproducing? :)
<Saviq> dholbach, yeah :)
<dholbach> understood - I'll give you the URL to the core file once it's up
<popey> asac: thats stock 66
<popey> asac: need to try again with kb downgraded
<asac> popey: stock 66 has the keyboard downgraded :)
<popey> 0.99.trunk.phablet2+13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> pete-woods: fyi, when I installed usermetricsservice, it outputs:
<asac> popey: you need to down-upgrade it :)
<jdstrand> method return sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> dest=:1.286 reply_serial=2
<jdstrand>    uint32 1
<popey> thats what's installed.. that's downgraded?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: guessing some debugging is enabled (fyi only)
<asac> popey: we uploaded the old version with a newer version in changelog
<popey> ok, well let me know if there's any more tests you need
<pmcgowan> lool, barry of course I turned on all the logging and it worked perfectly
<popey> ok
<asac> popey: try to downgrade to the keyboard from 65 again
<pmcgowan> I wonder if thats no a coincidence
<asac> thats the NEW keyboard that we backed out
<asac> the 65 keyboard was supposed to break notes-app 100% of times
<popey> k
<lool> pmcgowan: we're going to pretend we believe you
 * pmcgowan shakes fist
<pmcgowan> asac, where did 66 go?
<popey> 66 isnt live
<barry> pmcgowan: of course ;)  coincidence?  there are *no* coincidences! :)  the fact that you ping my nick probably affected the vortex of a butterfly in china
<asac> pmcgowan: what do you mean?
<asac> its not yet promoted for sure, but i see its under testing in dashboarx... so i believe its in devel-proposed channel
<dholbach> Saviq, tsdgeos: chinstrap:~dholbach/core.6928.xz
<pmcgowan> I saw it a minute ago
<popey> pmcgowan: 66 is saucy-proposed...
<asac> pmcgowan: where are you looking :) i look here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<pmcgowan> popey, right
<popey> pmcgowan: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ i still see it there..
<pmcgowan> I updated an hour ago and it tried to go to 66, now it went to 65
<pmcgowan> let me check again when it reboots
<popey> what command did you use?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yeah, the debian maintainer script outputs that when it starts the service, I should really redirect it to /dev/null
<Saviq> dholbach, at least it compresses well :)
<popey> you can't use daily-proposed anymore, you have to use saucy-proposed pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> popey, UI
<asac> thostr_: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4454/unity8-autopilot/ still has a crash on home-scope
<asac> thostr_: is that the one that will be fixed by the media-app?
<cjwatson> alecu: Hmm, your unity-scope-click uninstall code doesn't check whether the package is removable
<pmcgowan> but I am on proposed
<popey> oh
<asac> psivaa: plars: can you poke 66 a bit?
<tmoenicke> attente: we have a MR, it should be ready soon
<psivaa> asac: already doing it
<asac> psivaa: plars: or better give me and didrocks access/credentials to help you
<psivaa> :)
<asac> right
<cjwatson> alecu: (Though admittedly at the moment all packages are removable, but that won't necessarily be the case for all carrier-installed packages in future, say)
<asac> psivaa: plars: for sure give didrocks access please
<plars> asac: psivaa is already on it
<asac> he needs to be able to get images out in case both of you are off
<plars> didrocks: do you have an account there already?
<asac> plars: i am sure he doesnt
<asac> noone knows about anything wrt to accounts on anything
<didrocks> not sure where is "there" ;)
<plars> didrocks: just make an account on 10.97.0.1 and let us know, we can give you access
<didrocks> so likely not :p
<asac> exactly. noone knows anything :)
<didrocks> ah, on that one, I have one
<thostr_> asac: our crash fix from last week still hasn't landed
<cjwatson> alecu: You ought to check for removable=1 in the PackageKit ID returned by various interfaces, or for "_removable": 1 in "click list --manifest"
<asac> thostr_: which ask is that?
<asac> thostr_: i thougth we took home-scope pretty recently
<didrocks> plars: so I have an account on 10.97.0.1
<didrocks> asac: we took, but before the fix
<thostr_> asac: line 82 of the ask
<didrocks> so I asked thostr_ to test for us now
<didrocks> what we dealt today
<attente> tmoenicke, great, thanks
<asac> ok added "crashers" to the subject
<pmcgowan> popey, ignore me I got 66, it gave me three update files
<lool> barry: Hey, system-image seems to be not too far in the list of things to land; where is it at right now in terms of completeness/readyness to land?
<alecu> cjwatson: yes, I'm aware of the _removable=0, I've not gotten around to working on that just yet, sorry. I plan to finish that during next week.
<lool> barry: also, would you want the packaging branch picked up by autolanding
<plars> didrocks: looks like you are already set up to be able to do anything you need
<popey> kk
<didrocks> thostr_: just poke us once you finish your testing and we will published (it will be stuck in proposed for now)
<cjwatson> alecu: cool, thanks
<alecu> thank you for reminding me about it :-)
<didrocks> plars: so, what should/can do? I'm totally out of context :p
<cjwatson> alecu: you can probably just mangle /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/list.py to test it :-)
<thostr_> didrocks: I'll.
<alecu> cjwatson: great
<plars> didrocks: easiest place to start is http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/
<plars> didrocks: then look at just the touch_ro jobs
<plars> didrocks: from under those, you can see all the jobs that get run for mako/maguro
<didrocks> plars: this is to rerun the tests for dashboard, right?
<plars> didrocks: they will run in order for the most part, unless you rerun one in the middle
<plars> didrocks: don't just rerun the master job, unless the whole install fails for some reason and you want to retry everything
<didrocks> plars: ok, so normally, you run the first one
<didrocks> install-and-boot
<didrocks> and everything is running afterwards
<plars> didrocks: no
<didrocks> ah, the master one then?
<plars> didrocks: if you want to run everything, rerun the -master job for that device
<plars> right
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> looks good, thanks plars
 * didrocks just need to remember the view
<plars> didrocks: they do locking, so you don't have to worry about it stomping on another job if you trigger one to rerun while others are in progress
<jibel> dholbach, sorry was otp, when this happens to me it is usually because unity8 crashed, if it is the case you should have a crash file in /var/crash. I wrote instruction here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Retracing_a_crash_on_phone to report it with apport
<pete-woods> bfiller, jdstrand, sergiusens: if this is something one of you are interested in, there's an MR here to make the camera-app robust against the metrics service being killed / blocked (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/robust-metrics/+merge/187811)
<didrocks> plars: yeah, I'm seeing that you append a bunch of jobs already
<barry> lool: i still want to try to work out the last few kinks with mandel on the u-d-m.  i still feel like we're really close, but i know we're running out of time
<sergiusens> pete-woods, +1
<bfiller> pete-woods: the camera-app was converted to use the QML api only
<bfiller> pete-woods: not sure if you have trunk
<pete-woods> bfiller: okay, I thought I just pulled from trunk
<bfiller> pete-woods: hmmn, maybe MR didn't merge, let me check
<sergiusens> there are no merge conflicts though
<mandel> lool, barry the last bug is just the one realted to the speed of the tests, is that correct?
<barry> mandel: i think so
<barry> mandel: but that will matter when we go to build the package
<bfiller> pete-woods: looks like it failed (: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-qml-metrics/+merge/187056
<bfiller> jenkins problem again
<pete-woods> bfiller: the tests for the camera app are pretty flaky, they fail like 50% of the time
<dholbach> jibel, it hadn't crashed yet, but tsdgeos and Saviq helped me get a core for where it currently stood
<dholbach> jibel, thanks for the link
<mandel> barry, indeed
<mandel> :q:q
<bfiller> sergiusens: can you file a bug for apps crashing when they don't have write access to metrices please? and does pete-woods know about the issue?
<bfiller> pete-woods: I resubmitted camera to jenkins hopefully it will build
<Saviq> dholbach, yeah, same lockup as the bug tsdgeos mentioned
<sergiusens> bfiller, that's the MR he just posted about ;-)
<sergiusens> bfiller, I'll log a bug in case it stalls though
<Saviq> jibel, do you know if .crash files get created fine on read-only images?
<bfiller> sergiusens: so will telephony-service have the same issue?
<pete-woods> bfiller: sergiusens: I'm going to patch the QML API to handle the same thing - looks like it has the same problem
<bfiller> sergiusens: as it's writing data to infomatrics too
<sergiusens> bfiller, I think all apps would
<bfiller> sergiusens: but it's not an app, it's a service
<dbarth_> sergiusens: hey, may i ask about the webapps again for today?
<dbarth_> we'd like the new options we're using to get some field testing time before the release is sealed
<sergiusens> bfiller, well if it's compiled code and raises an exception and you don't catch it, it will crash, not sure how that works in qml though. I can research if you want, but pete-woods says he's fixing at the source above (qml api)
<pete-woods> sergiusens: bfiller: QML dies, there's no generic exception handler it seems (stupid me assumed there was) - I'm patching the QML API now
<lool> barry: right, as you note we're running out of time, so if there's something we can do to land 99% of it while remaining safe, that's welcome, but it's a critical piece of infrastructure so take your time to be safe, but we have no time, but be safe  :-)
<bfiller> sergiusens, pete-woods : it's not qml api in this case. and telephony-service should be priveledged so assuming it doesn't have the problem? https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/metrics/+merge/187611
<sergiusens> bfiller, I would try/catch around the metrics api as in the MR pete-woods had above
<pete-woods> bfiller: it still makes sense to try/catch the exceptions, you never know
<circlez> Hello
<circlez> I recented installed ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4.  What is the default root password?
<bfiller> attente: gush is working on hooking up gsettings support in ubuntu-keyboard.
<cwayne> circlez: phablet
<bfiller> attente: based on your schema file, it's unclear what we can actually make work in the timeframe but the api should stay the same
<bfiller> attente: we may have to hide some settings if we can't make them work in time
<attente> bfiller, thanks, that's no problem
<bfiller> boiko: can you add some try/catch to the metric code in telephony-service, similar to what pete-woods did in this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/robust-metrics/+merge/187811
<bfiller> boiko: sounds like there are some potential crash/permission situations that we want to make sure we handle
<attente> bfiller, is there a way we can also converge on some interface for spell checking as well?
<circlez> thank you
<jibel> Saviq, they are, /var/crash is mounted rw
<bfiller> attente: isn't there a key for that already?
<attente> bfiller, not that i'm aware of
<boiko> bfiller: yep, sure
<attente> bfiller, you mean it should be alongside the ubuntu-keyboard settings schema?
<doanac> balloons: are things coming along with the common launcher logic for autopilot tests?
<bfiller> attente: yes, I'd say just add a spell_checking (or something) to the schema
<balloons> doanac, I was just pinging Leo to find out if everything is ready :-)
<attente> bfiller, ok, will do
<bfiller> attente: for sure we won't have that hooked up for 13.10 but you can at least code to that
<bfiller> eventually it will be supported
<attente> bfiller, ok, thanks for updating me
<bfiller> attente: np
<Saviq> dholbach, so, if you get the lockup again, try $ kill -SIGSEGV $(pidof unity8) again
<Saviq> dholbach, should get you a .crash in /var/crash
<dholbach> Saviq, gotcha
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  I've flashed my mako to run phablet-test-run and installed latest lightdm/ubuntu-touch-session.    What are the testsuites I need to run to reproduce daily tests?
<ogra_> mterry, i usually start with unity8 and then a few random app tests
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  If those happen to work, is there a meta one  for everything?
<ogra_> mterry, unity8 seems to be just fine though so i think you can skip that one try gallery-app and webbrowser-app for example
<ogra_> no, there isnt
<popey> asac: same proportion of fails with downgraded kb. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159051/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159058/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159111/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159125/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159149/
<ogra_> mterry, i run soomething like: sudo phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app
<mterry> ogra_, looks like it needs to be in writable_image mode too?
<ogra_> making sure to have phablet-tools up to date helps :)
<mterry> why sudo?
<ogra_> mterry, right
<ogra_> sudo ? just bad habits :)
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> you shouldnt need it
<ogra_> right so i do a fresh flash with --no-backup to make sure i get the exact same the utah setup runs
<ogra_> then make it writable, reboot and run the above command
<asac> popey: so its just bad flakiness?
<asac> in both cases?
<alkisg> Hi guys, I just got a nexus 4 and I'm wondering about the current state of ubuntu touch, e.g. if I install it, would I be able to use it as my one and only mobile phone, or is it too early/unstable yet?
<popey> asac: I'd say so
<ogra_> asac, well, looking at the dashboard
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> alkisg, !!!!
<mterry> ogra_, I keep having adb disconnect.  Do you see that?
<asac> bfiller: any idea about notes?
<ogra_> welcome !
<alkisg> Also, can it be dual booted with Android? And finally, it doesn't yet support x11 apps (over xmir) like libreoffice, right/
<asac> L)
<alkisg> ?
<alkisg> Hey ogra_ !
<ogra_> asac, notes has issues on 66 too on mako
<bfiller> asac: yes oSoMoN and I are looking at it
<asac> ogra_: yeah. but less failyres :)
<cwayne> pete-woods: btw, does the libusermetrics stuff have to be added to the landing plan as well?
<bfiller> asac: we think it has the same timing issues with hiding/shwoing keyboard that webbrowser-app used to have
<dholbach> Saviq, tsdgeos: I'll make 1224716 a dup of 1227242
<dholbach> the latter seems to have some more information
<pete-woods> cwayne: yes, I'm doing that for several reasons now :)
<bfiller> asac: looking at applying the same changes to the tests as we have there
<cwayne> pete-woods: awesome :)
<asac> bfiller: nice!
<cwayne> pete-woods: btw did the qml bindings land?  im really excited to try those out
<pete-woods> cwayne: just thinking about that dir, btw, should it not be /custom/usr/share/libusermetrics/themes? I'm kinda assuming it's supposed to look like an overlay to the regular fs
<bfiller> asac: in the meantime can you guys unrevert the ubuntu-keyboard changes?
<pete-woods> cwayne: they've landed, yes
<Chocanto> sergiusens: I just make a little change on the .desktop file. The path of the file to open must be put before ubuntu-docviewer.qml. It's not logic, but it's how qmlscene and the Arguments seems to work
<asac> bfiller: we will reland it if popey gives us a hard yes, its not a regression :)
<asac> bfiller: but would like to pick up the notes-app fix as well :)
<cwayne> pete-woods: that works if you want to do that, i only suggested the other way since /custom/usr/share/themes already exists
<asac> bfiller: or at leasat hear good news that this is going
<bfiller> asac: yup
<cwayne> pete-woods: but if you think the other way is better, i can get behind that
<popey> bfiller: i did notice that the keyboard flickers sometimes during the tests
<popey> bfiller: like it's rapidly appearing/disappearing repeatedly during a test
<cwayne> mfisch: any objections to that ^
<sergiusens> Chocanto, fine by me
<mfisch> cwayne: no objections, we tried to make /custom look like the rest of the fs although it's not an overlay
<cyphermox> awe_: so, 1230218, and?
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> pete-woods: your dir structure works for me :)
<psivaa> asac: ogra_ fyi notes app tests passed finally with 66, mako results yet to be published
<asac> psivaa: :)
<awe_> cyphermox, one sec...
<ogra_> asac, but seeing that i think we cant really blame the kbd
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_: So I've decided to drop android on this galaxy nexus tonight and test out the 3g on android so I can confirm if it is hardware or software issues for the disconnects,  I'll let you know tomorrow how I get.
<asac> ogra_: yeah. lets see if oSoMoN cmoes along with a fix
<asac> seems they know that pattern so we can have the tests fixed
<pete-woods> cwayne: I've pushed an updated branch to search the /custom path too, now
<cwayne> pete-woods: awesome!  i'll try it out as soon as i get some debs, and I'll comment on the MR
<cwayne> pete-woods: thanks so much for this :)
<pete-woods> cwayne: thanks!
<pete-woods> cwayne: tis my job to make the features you need! :)
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> pete-woods: should i pbuild it, or just wait for jenkins and grab the debs there do you think
<awe_> pmcgowan, do you have the bug # for the disable/enable mobile data bug you created?
<pete-woods> cwayne: I don't know which would be quicker
<cwayne> pete-woods: ill kick off a pbuild, and my desktop can race jenkins, it'll be fun
<pmcgowan> awe_, this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-server/+bug/1200322
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200322 in Indicator server "3g is not turned off when you move the switch to the off position" [Critical,In progress]
<mterry> ogra_, gallery-app passed, but only after I manually swiped the greeter away
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! I just saw your comment for the merge, thank you ! The music-app use "--file=%f" to set the file to open, for the docviewer I used the "defaultArgument". As I could see, QmlScene revert arguments and *.qml.
<ogra_> mterry, oops, sorry, i forgot to tell you, you need to manually unlock before starting the tests
<mterry> ogra_, OK, cool.  glad that's normal
<mterry> well, you know what I mean
<ogra_> yep
<Chocanto> Chocanto: By default, QtCreator launch docviewer also with this method
<ogra_> weird, i finally got my device to flash again ... will test again after the next meeting
<mterry> ogra_, camera-app also good
<awe_> pmcgowan, no... there was another bug where you could disable mobile data, but never re-enable it.  That one looks like something new; and probably makes it harder to reproduce the first bug
<ogra_> mterry, mako or maguro ?
<mterry> ogra_, mako
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i'll do maguro then
<mterry> ogra_, I don't have maguro.  Would love to hear about it
<ogra_> yep, i only tested maguro up to now
<Chocanto> * dpm
<dpm> hi Chocanto
<Chocanto> dpm: Hey. Sorry, my last two messages here was for you
<davmor2> pmcgowan, awe_: I didn't think you could do that from the indicator any more any way, looks like for mobile you have to use the setting app now
<dpm> Chocanto, no worries. I was just wondering if you could have used http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-arguments.html instead
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thats true but bug could still be there
<awe_> davmor2, yea... that bug should be Invalid; ,mind updating it?
<Chocanto> dpm: You mean use Argument and not defaultArgument ?
<awe_> pmcgowan, no because it was an indicator bug, not a NM bug
<pmcgowan> ok
<awe_> pmcgowan, that said... I thought the other bug was related to the settings toggle for mobile data
<Chocanto> dpm: In my head, the path is a required argument
<awe_> searching for bugs is a royal pita now
<pmcgowan> awe_, there was no settings toggle then
<pmcgowan> not sure
 * awe_ wises there was a touch tag
<awe_> pmcgowan, I'll keep looking
<awe_> I read the bug yesterday, mentioned it to cyphermox today, and forgot to bookmark the damn bug
<awe_> grrr
<dpm> Chocanto, ah, gotcha. I was just confused about the order of arguments, as it seems for the other apps we pass the argument after the qml file instead of after qmlscene
<Chocanto> dpm: Yes but for the other apps you passed the arguments with a prefix like "path" for music-app
<davmor2> awe_: is it the one that you sent in the email to me ?
<awe_> cyphermox, pmcgowan: bug #1220450
<ubot5> bug 1220450 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cellular allows data to be turned off but not back on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220450
<pmcgowan> awe_, ah you beat me
<awe_> davmor2, probably...  just found it though
<awe_> ;D
<dpm> Chocanto, right, named arguments
<davmor2> awe_:  bug #1211808
<ubot5> bug 1211808 in ubuntu-system-settings "Carrier selection doesn't provide feedback for registration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211808
<davmor2> awe_: this one even bug #1220450
<ubot5> bug 1220450 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cellular allows data to be turned off but not back on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220450
<Chocanto> dpm: I would better like to pass the argument after the name of the apps, but apparently the Arguments API only allow me to do this if I use a named arguments
<Chocanto> dpm: Or maybe it's me who don't use correctly the Arguments API
<dpm> Chocanto, I'm not an expert on the Arguments API, but perhaps Kaleo or someone else from the SDK team can help
<Chocanto> dpm: Ok, I will investigate. Right now it's working, but I will search a way to do like other apps
<dpm> ok, thanks Chocanto
<awe_> cyphermox, I will follow up on the other bug via an email response to davmor2.
<awe_> brb
<seb128> awe_, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1211804 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1211804 in ubuntu-system-settings "Cell data technology preference doesn't change" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<ricmm> sergiusens: do you know if doing a CWM backup -> install ubuntu -> flash backup will work?
<ricmm> to restore my android
<seb128> rsalveti, awe_: the question there is "can we use ofono to set data mode to 2G only" (seems we only do data on/off atm)
<ricmm> I want to tackle whatever weirdness is salveti seeing in mir
<ogra_> ricmm, just buy rsalveti new glasses ?
<ricmm> sure
<gusch> seb128: good news - I found the bug
<ricmm> being serious here!
<seb128> gusch, \o/
<ogra_> as always !
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> gusch, how easy is it to fix?
<gusch> seb128: it's gallery closing too fast - not enough time left to copy the data
<gusch> seb128: well - let me check
<seb128> gusch, so a gallery bug? shouldn't it keep running until the copy is done?
<drachensun> touch screen idc
<drachensun> thats what didn't make into the cm build
<drachensun> was a very quick fix once I knew what that was
<gusch> seb128: well - it's the hub doing the cpoing I think - and it's doing it asynchnronously - it shouldn't do that
<gusch> seb128: well - on the other hand it's ok
<gusch> seb128: but gallery shoudn't need to close itself
<mfisch> mterry: I hear you're working on OOBE?
<mterry> mfisch, yeah
<cking> which package do I file bugs against for ubuntuappmanager?
<balloons> doanac, I'm getting those annoying dbus wire protocol errors again on my phone, so I can't verify it works
 * balloons reflashes
<mfisch> mterry: will it allow a user to pick language/locale?
<mterry> mfisch, yes
<mfisch> mterry: I'm especially curious about locale-gen, will it get run?
<mterry> mfisch, well, so far just language
<mfisch> mterry: or will we ship with more locales?
<mterry> mfisch, wasn't planning to do anything more than just show the same system-settings language option before first shell experience (in a pretty way)
<mfisch> mterry: I haven't tried that in forever, wonder if it works
 * mterry hopes so
<seb128> mterry, do you call our settings non pretty?
<mterry> seb128, hah, no, didn't mean that  :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> seb128, your settings are the prettiest settings in the ball
<seb128> mterry, but please don't redo work, just import our qml
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mterry, well, plan was to have ootb to be part of the system-settings source
<mterry> seb128, yeah, it's actually currently implemented as a patch against system-settings
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, great
<mterry> seb128, you can see work-in-progress in lp:~unity-team/system-settings/welcome-wizard
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, once the beta freeze gets lifted, i think there will be a bunch of things that relate to an android rebuild which will automatically land then ...
<seb128> mterry, I didn't know you were working on that, but since there was probably handing over there, so all good
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<mfisch> seb128 & mterry: changing the language doesn't seem to stick
<seb128> mfisch, no, it's not going to work until mterry's fix to have lightdm used and proper logind registration land
<seb128> mfisch, polkit isn't working on the touch image atm
<seb128> which is getting closer
<mfisch> seb128: so even when that lands, dont we need to generate locales?
<seb128> we got that to work today by manually installing some of the updates (and doing some pkla fixes)
<awe_> seb128, no, I thought I'd commented on that bug?
<ogra_> mfisch, for testing, install these two packages http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lightdm/
<ogra_> (and reboot)
<seb128> awe_, do you confuse it with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1211801 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1211801 in ubuntu-system-settings "Call roaming preference can't be changed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> mfisch, I don't think we have a plan for locales/langpacks ... well not sure
<seb128> lool mentioned that some weeks ago
<seb128> we can't install langpacks since the image is ro
<ogra_> seb128, well we hardcode them in /etc/anvironment :)
<seb128> I doubt that's going to be resolved for v1
<ogra_> *env...
<mfisch> seb128: right, so what do you get when you switch languages?
<seb128> ogra_, do we install all langpacks?
<ogra_> seb128, nope, not a single one
<seb128> mfisch, ~/.pam_environment written with your correct locale
<seb128> mfisch, which would make translations used if they are installed
<mfisch> seb128: I was going to use dbus to set it, but that may work too
<seb128> mfisch, that's what we do on the desktop
<ogra_> using the lightdm setup i can actually select german and get the settings app immediately in german :)
<seb128> mfisch, well, we call through accountsservice's helpers to do the job
<ogra_> (nothing else though)
<mfisch> seb128: right
<mfisch> seb128: we want a way to boot the device by default in (for example) Chinese
<seb128> ogra_, what's the point of having language selection if we don't have the langpacks?
<mfisch> does Ubuntu always start up in English when you're installing?
<ogra_> seb128, dont ask me
<seb128> mfisch, Ubuntu iso/ubiquity start on a list of languages
<ogra_> mfisch, yes, it shows a language selection screen in english
<mfisch> seb128: we've been able to make a reasonable approx of a Chinese image by changing /etc/environment,  /etc/default/locale, and running locale-gen
<mfisch> ogra_: interesting
<ogra_> but with your lang written natively in the list
<seb128> mfisch, you are not going to be able to run locale-gen on the ro image I guess?
<ogra_> should be possible making the right stuff writable
<seb128> mfisch, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Ubiquity_installer.png/300px-Ubiquity_installer.png
<mfisch> seb128: well we do it as a hack now
<seb128> mfisch, imho the solution there would be to have the chinese langpack on the image
<lool> seb128, mfisch: The high-level plan was to create new langpacks with all touch strings, and install them all by default
<mfisch> I assume that if you buy a droid phone in Japan the OOBE does not start in English
<lool> seb128, mfisch: But we are out of people to do that
<dpm> seb128, on your langpacks question, at least for core apps we're shipping all translations in the packages atm
<mfisch> lool: let me put this on the agenda for tomorrow
<seb128> dpm, but we don't for e.g unity or indicators
<seb128> dpm, since those are Ubuntu packages and they get stripped on build
<dpm> seb128, do they get stripped for unity8 too?
<seb128> I didn't check, but I guess
<dpm> they didn't when I last tested it a few months ago for the mobile asia expo demo, but things might have changed
<lool> seb128, dpm: dpkg -L unity8|grep local has strings
<lool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.0K Sep 24 14:50 /usr/share/locale/is/LC_MESSAGES/unity8.mo
<seb128> lool, dpm: even if unity8 has them, indicators don't, since they are used by desktop
<seb128> we can't assume that everything on the touch image is going to be unstripped
<seb128> so that's not a proper way to resolve that issue
<seb128> imho we need to do what lool said
<seb128> install touch langpacks on the image
<seb128> create&install
<dpm> sounds good to me, although I don't know the work involved
<seb128> awe_, ok, from your comment I guess that we should turn the selector to a "data on/off switch" then
<seb128> awe_, thanks
<awe_> yes please
<awe_> yw
 * awe_ hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs awe_ back
<mhall119> seb128: are you still working on the system-settings app?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> seb128: any ETA on when I'll be able to manually change my timezone?  I've been stuck on UTC ever since switcing to ubuntu-system images
<tkamppeter> Hi, I have a mobile print client design concept from OpenPrinting and a volunteer who could do work on that. Would be great for Ubuntu Touch (2?).
<cwayne> mhall119: phablet-config timezone
<lool> mhall119: I think there is a phablet-tools for that, but not sure it works
<ogra_> mhall119, thats a ping/pong game between stgraber and pitti atm over the right solution
<cwayne> i think it works right now, but won't soon..
<seb128> mhall119, that's being worked, we need lightdm to land, and some fixes from pitti and slangasek/stgraber
<mhall119> ogra_: ah, ok, I bet that's a fun conversation to watch :)
<tkamppeter> I could send a design demo of the print client to anyone interested.
<ogra_> mhall119, bug 1227520
<ubot5> bug 1227520 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227520
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I think the blocker is the initrd work which I'll try to look at later today
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, so you two found a consensus ?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: see tkamppeter's comments above, not sure who's the right person in the phablet team for printing
<ogra_> awesome !
<mfisch> dpm: sorry I missed the end of that, but are all the translations in place or are we still missing some?
<mhall119> cwayne: well.....phablet-config timezone blanked my screen :(
<cwayne> mhall119: it should reboot it
<stgraber> ogra_: yes, we'll have a new "synced" mode in writable-paths that'll let you mark a directory writable and get any new file copied to writable storage, with the downside that the user won't ever be able to remove one of those since they'd just get copied over again on next boot
<cwayne> all it does is push 2 files and reboot
<dpm> mfisch, let me forward you the translations overview I sent to pmcgowan a couple of weeks ago
<stgraber> ogra_: so we first need to have that supported in the initrd, then we can use that new mode for /etc/writable, then pitti can land all the stuff that uses that
<mhall119> cwayne: why reboot?
<cwayne> mhall119: so that it takes effect, it's kinda hacky atm to be honest
<mhall119> ok
<gusch> bfiller seb128 this fixes todays background select, and sets gallery to single select mode https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-hono-picker-select-type-fix-content-store-transfer/+merge/187843
<mhall119> yay, localtime!
<ogra_> stgraber, for android uploads please coordinate with rsalveti, i know the android package is being held backl for a bunch of other landings
<mhall119> thanks cwayne
<cwayne> mhall119: i just pushed that in so that we can at least get localtime :) i was sick of being 4 hours off
<mhall119> cwayne: me too :)
<stgraber> ogra_: well, that should just be a no change rebuild of the existing one, no need to land a new version
<mfisch> dpm: thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^ gusch has a fix for the picker, changing in gallery ... do you want to undo the reverts?
<awe_> cyphermox, so the first bug was pasted above ( disable/re-enable mobile data fails )
<ogra_> stgraber, oh right, it doesnt automatically pull from git
<stgraber> ogra_: right
<awe_> cyphermox, the 2nd bug is one of the problems davmor2 ran into ( 3g disconnects sometimes and never re-connects )
<awe_> cyphermox, don't think he's reported that bug yet... however I did find bug #391729
<ubot5> bug 391729 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband (3G/GRPS) does not auto-reconnect" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391729
<awe_> cyphermox, I ran into the same problem yesterday... where I went across town, and when I returned NM thought mobile data was up, but the data call had dropped
<didrocks> seb128: it's already building, let's get that in first
<awe_> cyphermox, would you prefer is davmor2 opened a new bug for that problem ( if he hasn't already )
<davmor2> awe_: Nope I didn't report it yet I was hanging off reporting it till I had try the same hardware on android
<didrocks> seb128: do you have some time to run some tests for us?
<seb128> didrocks, sort of, I'm not lacking on stuff to do, but I can help a bit yes
<awe_> cyphermox, and finally from rickspencer3, just saw this one this morning: bug #1225393
<ubot5> bug 1225393 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Phone does not reliably switch to cellular data" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225393
<drachensun> whenever I try to open a second application I see a line about 2/3rds of the way over and a white space beyond
<awe_> might be something that wasn't considered when the "make wi-fi take priority over 3g" task was done
<rickspencer3> awe_, is that with the new fix?
<drachensun> if I try to drag the edge over, I see the item in the main window, semi transparent in the other 1/3 of the window as well
<awe_> rickspencer3, is what with the new fix?
<drachensun> is that a known issue someone knows how to fix?
<rickspencer3> that it is flawless for you?
<mhr3> ChickenCutlass, would you know about the webbrowser and videos within?
<awe_> it was flawless with Android
<awe_> ;(
<rickspencer3> sorry awe_ if you were reading over my shoulder my question would have made sense?
<rickspencer3> ah
<awe_> JB4.3 on maguro
<rickspencer3> awe_, gotcha
<awe_> just wanted to confirm that it worked there first
<rickspencer3> awe_, I that cyphermox had a fix for it?
<awe_> I don't *think* so
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, robru doesn't have a device, if you can coordinate with him to run the media ones, it would be great
<ChickenCutlass> mhr3, do you mean playing videos in the browser.  If so -- we are working on it
<awe_> he's been working on making the initial bringup of mobile data reliable
<rickspencer3> awe_, oh, ok
<ChickenCutlass> mhr3, tracking down a crash
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: i think that should be fixed actually
<mhr3> ChickenCutlass, doesn't really crash here, just doesn't play anything
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, in 65?
<mhr3> which i guess might mean something crashes :)
<ChickenCutlass> mhr3, right -- because playbin is crashing
<cyphermox> it's really not just bringup, but there is some more issues with the switching in some cases
<seb128> didrocks, he pinged me on #ubuntu-desktop
<rickspencer3> I can't test atm because I got a new SIM that I need to get clipped to micro size later today
<didrocks> perfect, thanks!
<mhr3> ChickenCutlass, cool, so mp4s will be playable in the end?
<ChickenCutlass> mhr3, that is the hope :)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: the fix will land once we're past beta freeze, or if nm gets unblocked from proposed
<mhr3> ChickenCutlass, great, thx for info
<ChickenCutlass> np
<ogra_> mhr3, we wouldnt refuse tests and patches from other teams indeed :)
<ogra_> (to speed that up)
<mhr3> ogra_, what a coincidence we have the same policy :)
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> mmm, does changing the background from system-settins stop working in build 65?
<rickspencer3> thanks cyphermox
<ogra_> mhall119, yes
<ogra_> mhall119, well 66 ... 65 should be fine
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> ogra_: I just got 65 on my N4 and it doesn't work
<ogra_> (and 67 will probably be fine again)
<mfisch> stgraber: victorp said that he could not install the customized image on grouper, victorp what was the error message?
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm not running daily-proposed on my N4, and I upgraded it to 65 about an hour ago, it's definitely broken on that build
<ogra_> mhall119, well, it will definitely be fixed soon, see above
<ogra_> mhall119, we have no autopilot tests for the settings app yet
<ogra_> so such things can slip through until we have it
<mhall119> balloons: ^^
<balloons> are there open bugs for settings app tests? if not let's open some
<ogra_> mhall119, not to mention that 90% of the settings cant work until we have the lightdm session
<mhall119> balloons: you should setup an IRC highlight on the phrase "no autopilot tests"
<balloons> :-p
<mhall119> ogra_: why is that?
<ogra_> mhall119, settings app uses ligind and policykit ... which are just worked around but not set up in the current images, lightdm makes boith of them work
<cwayne> pete-woods: CI failed :/
<ogra_> *logind
<pete-woods> cwayne: that has to be a jenkins hiccup, the error is crazy, the service has never not started before
<mfisch> stgraber: nm, it was a misspelling
<mhall119> ogra_: ah, ok
<mhall119> ogra_: any ETA on what that will land?
<cwayne> pete-woods: ah, can we trigger a rebuild?  my pbuild segfaulted :/
<ogra_> mhall119, sadly lightdm is not an easy switch :(
<pete-woods> cwayne: done
<cwayne> pete-woods: oh, cool
<mhall119> ogra_: will it be part of our initial release on the 17th?
<ogra_> mhall119, it is in the landing queue since two weeks and was landed twice
<ogra_> and was reverted twice
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> what about mir by default, will that be in by the 17th?
<ogra_> we're just in the middle of doing all tests for the third landing
<ogra_> no idea
<xnox> ogra_: what's the best way for me to get an ext4 image of ubuntu-touch , ubuntu chroot ? at the moment unziping the .zip onto the loopmounted ext4 image feels backwards to me.
<ogra_> mhall119, Mir is definitely unusable on maguro as it is atm
<ogra_> mhall119, and we cant really support two display servers
<xnox> ogra_: i guess i can untar tarball =/
<ogra_> xnox, grab the tarball :) we publish it on cdimage
<xnox> ogra_: gotcha ;-)
<pete-woods> cwayne: where did the segfault happen in pbuild? I usually use bzr bd to build from the branch, btw
<loicm> tedg, ricmm: lp:~loic.molinari/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-uri-handler
<loicm> tedg, ricmm: qmake && make to build
<cwayne> pete-woods: hm not sure closed out that terminal, will try again
<loicm> tedg, ricmm: "APP_ID=com.ubuntu.Foo qmlscene tests/resources/urihandler/UriHandlerTest.qml" to test for instance
 * cking tries again, which package do I file bugs against for ubuntuappmanager?
<loicm> tedg, ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~loic.molinari/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-uri-handler/+merge/187854
<loicm> tedg, ricmm: after discussing with the SDK guys, we agreed it made sense to have that in the toolkit
<xnox> ogra_: + ls -la /root/sbin/init
<xnox> -rwxr-xr-x    1    190720 /root/sbin/init
<xnox> ogra_: yet
<xnox> + ls -la /root/sbin/init
<xnox> -rwxr-xr-x    1    190720 /root/sbin/init
<xnox> + exec run-init /root /sbin/init
<xnox> run-init: /sbin/init: Permission denied
<xnox> ogra_: ^ *sigh*
<cipri> hi. Does somebody run ubuntu touch on Nexus 10 ? Does it support all the hardware of nexus 10? Because ubuntu touch was announced for 17 october, and I would like to know, if it will work on nexus 10, if I buy one.
<mhr3> didrocks, hey, freezes over, can we approve the unity branch?
<ogra_> xnox, armhf vs armel stuff ?
<ogra_> sounds a bit like
<xnox> ogra_: how do I check what kernel did I boot?
<ogra_> uname ?
<xnox> doh! =)
<xnox> ogra_: Linux (none) 3.4.0-g6dff53c-dirty #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 13 14:53:24 BST 2013 armv7l GNU/Linux
<xnox> ogra_: hm?! that's v7 armel?!
<ogra_> well, it wouldnt be the kernel, kernel vs usersapce can happily be out of sync ... float wise
<ogra_> i was more thinking of qemu here
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> wait !
<didrocks> mhr3: can we do that tomorrow?
<didrocks> coordinating it
<ogra_> dod you unpack the tarball with --numeric-owner ?
<ogra_> *did
 * xnox feel like i'll be back to the drawing board with rtg w.r.t. kernel config.
<xnox> ogra_: yeah.
<ogra_> hmm k
<mhr3> didrocks, sure, just asking
<ogra_> -rwxr-xr-x    1    190720 /root/sbin/init
<ogra_> the 1 looks strange
<xnox> $ busybox ls -la /sbin/init
<xnox> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        257608 Aug 28 18:26 /sbin/init
<xnox> on normal machine.
<ogra_> right
<xnox> no idea that that "1" means.
<ogra_> yeah, looks stramge ... as i said :)
<ogra_> i would have blamed busybox ... buit your test above kind of trashes that
<xnox> ogra_: i guess i'll work on getting qemud into initramfs and getting adb out of the emulator then. So no init for me for today.
<mfisch> dpm: after installing the langpack and building the locales (and changing /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale), I dont have translated indicators
<mfisch> I wonder if I installed all the lang support I needed
<dpm> mfisch, I'll have to check tomorrow morning how the translations for indicators work on the phone, or perhaps Saviq has got some hints on this if he's still around
<mfisch> dpm: tomorrow is fine, I'm already under enough work for today
<dpm> mfisch, I think if you can see at least some apps translated, and you don't need an input method for the keyboard, that should give you some indication already. When I was testing translations a while ago I basically just set the env variables and ran locale-gen
<dpm> Not the full translated experience, but pretty good already
<mfisch> dpm: I have a translated lock screen, not much else
<Saviq> dpm, they all need to come from the backends translated
<Saviq> mfisch, ↑
<Saviq> dpm, mfisch https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1223635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223635 in Unity 8 "Move Title to Backend" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> dpm, mfisch there's a merge request for unity8 waiting to enable that
<timppa> Does someone know when the timezone issues will be fixed? For example Europe/Helsinki tz is wrong by 3hrs
<timppa> with ro images this cannot be fixed from terminal
<mfisch> timppa: there's a way to fix it now that cwayne added
<timppa> mfisch: ok, is there a guide or can you shed some light to me? :)
<cipri> Bluetooth seems not to be working on touch on nexus 10.  Is it going to work on october 17, on the release of ubuntu touch?
<cwayne> timppa: with today's devel-proposed, you can run phablet-config timezone on your host and it'll push the correct timezone
<dpm> Saviq, thanks. So I guess we need to make sure that translatable messages are up to date in e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-network - do I get that right ?
<timppa> cwayne: thanks! I'll try that
<cwayne> timppa: the  real fix is ongoing, should land hopefully soonish
<cwayne> timppa: make sure you have the latest phablet-tools installed :)
<timppa> awesome!
<timppa> I've been updating them daily :)
<cwayne> timppa: good stuff!
<timppa> Ubuntu touch is the good stuff! :)
<dpm> mfisch, so it seems that some of the indicators will even need to be set up for translations first: https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-location
<mfisch> dpm: ok, I think havign them translated is important (and visible)
<timppa> ¨btw, is the GPS already working as it should?
<cjwatson> xnox,ogra_: the "1" is the link count, no?
<ogra_> well, it should still show the owner and group
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh, slightly different ls options/behaviour, ok
<cjwatson> not that it matters for execution of something that's mode 0755
<ogra_> right
<attente> bfiller, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-keyboard/spell-checking-settings/+merge/187832
<timppa> One other thing that bugs me is that volume is 100% after every reboot, is there going to be a fix on that soon?
<attente> i didn't realize that the schema was removed in a newer commit...
<cwayne> timppa: i sure hope so, not sure though
<timppa> I hope that too
<ogra_> cjwatson, its an emulated mtd device in a self knitted qemu vm :)  most likely an issue on the device level (or with the yaffs it uses)
<cwayne> cjwatson: is there an easy way to use python3-click as a module to test that a click package is installed?  like could i do 'import click; apps = click.list()' or something?
<bfiller> attente: that is going to get back added in, it should not have been removed
<attente> bfiller, great, thanks!
<timppa> cwayne: is it possible to configure 24hr clock? It's still 12hr clock...
<cwayne> timppa: not sure.. is it at least the right time?
<timppa> yes, now it's in correct time
<ogra_> timppa, on the RW image with the right locale settings (and after locale-gen for my own language) i got 24h
<ogra_> and the proper date format too
<ogra_> so technically it is possible ... :)
<ogra_> might need more rw paths set up to actually set it
<victorp> mfisch, it was a typo I think
<mfisch> victorp: yep
<timppa> ogra_: ok, I just don't want language to be Finnish, just dateformat to change
<fginther> oSoMoN, any idea what causes these: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/353/testReport/junit/webbrowser_app.tests.test_history/TestHistorySuggestions/test_select_suggestion_with_mouse_/
<timppa> Um, and I filed a bug a while ago when I tested Finnish locale the "spacebar" button was missing on the keyboard...
<fginther> oSoMoN, this shows up in a lot of webbrowser tests
<oSoMoN> fginther: yeah, I explained it in bug #1231492
<ubot5> bug 1231492 in webbrowser-app "All webbrowser-app tests failing with new autopilot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231492
<oSoMoN> fginther: usually when it happens for one test, it happens for the entire test suite, because there’s a leftover test process that blocks the port for the test server
<fginther> oSoMoN, does it require a failing test first?
<cgoldberg> oSoMoN, regarding bug #1231492  https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1231492  ... I just commented on it.  If you agree, want me to do an MP with the proposed change?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231492 in webbrowser-app "All webbrowser-app tests failing with new autopilot" [High,New]
<fginther> oSoMoN, sounds like it does
<fginther> oSoMoN, just wondering if something might be hanging around from one MP run to the next.
<oSoMoN> cgoldberg: thanks for the detailed explanation, if you don’t mind submitting a MR that’d be great
<cgoldberg> oSoMoN, will do.. I'll have it done in a few mins :)
<einspark> Hey!!
<einspark> I have a note 2 and i want to install ubuntu on it.. I Would like to know some places where i could learn to mod kernels
<einspark> any body has any idea?
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, hi
<pmcgowan> hey tkamppeter
<robru> can somebody tell me what the heck content-hub does? where would i see it in action on the phone?
<ogra_> robru, i would guess it provides content :)
<pmcgowan> robru, one app can request content from another, the working example (although broke in latest build) is
<ogra_> to something
<pmcgowan> system background image from gallery
<robru> pmcgowan, yes, i need to test that the brokennes has been reverted, not sure how. so what, go into system settings and change the wallpaper then?
<pmcgowan> yes
<robru> pmcgowan, great, thanks
<pmcgowan> m\np
<cwayne> anyone on the unity team have time for a ridiculously simple MR? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/unity-scope-home/rename-to-home/+merge/187862
<davmor2> cwayne: time this close to release never ;)
<cwayne> davmor2: lol
<cwayne> Saviq: hey, just a heads up that https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/color-themes-gconf/+merge/186770 has been updated considerably since the last review :)
<jjohansen> mamenyaka: this wiki has the basics for porting apparmor to another kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<mterry> greyback, I'm back to looking at maliit in the welcome wizard under Mir.  I'm seeing a crash in I guess a thread of maliit-server that says "operation not permitted".  Do you know of a likely culprit?
<greyback> mterry: usually that's the appManager rejecting the surface's connection. It is hard-coded to allow "maliit-server" pass through though. You get a "rejected" message in .cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<mterry> greyback, in this case, it's ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log.  No.  I don't see a message
<greyback> mterry: you're using unity-mir in that ubuntu-system-settings-wizard? In that case, are you importing Ubuntu.Application in the QML? If not, there's no appManager (as it is in the qml plugin), so all connections are rejected.
<greyback> mterry: no that's wrong, all connections are accepted
<mterry> greyback, I'm using unity-mir, but not importing Ubuntu.Application
<greyback> mterry: in unity-mir, in src/unity-mir/sessionauthorizer.cpp, check what's happening there. Mir calls connection_is_allowed, and should allow client connection if it returns true
<mterry> greyback, ok, that will take me a few moments
<mterry> greyback, if I understood you correctly, you no longer think I need to import Ubuntu.Application?
<greyback> mterry: You'll need it in the OSKController, but that's probably all
<mterry> greyback, that's in Unity.Application
<mterry> greyback, is that what you meant?  I import Unity.Application
<greyback> mterry: You'll need Unity.Application so that the OSK hides & shows.
<mterry> greyback, is that different than Ubuntu.Application?
<greyback> mterry: yes. Ubuntu.Application is deprecated
<greyback> sorry for confusing you, I do mix them up
<mterry> greyback, I see unity-mir making DLOG calls.  do you happen to know how to enable that?
<asac> om26er: :) you think the notes-app tests are hard to fix?
<circlez_> Hi.  When I try to use apt-get in ubuntu touch it tells me that /var/lib/dpkg is not locking.  Is there anyway to use apt-get in ubuntu touch?
<om26er> asac, I am trying to work on them. they have definitely a different root cause than anything I ever fixed ;)
<greyback> mterry: use "qmake CONFIG+=debug" - you can compile and install it manually (make && make install works)
<asac> om26er: kk
<robru> plars, seb128: can we discuss more here?
<plars> yep
<seb128> hey
<robru> seb128, so plars says u-s-s version 0.1+13.10.20130926.3-0ubuntu1
<plars> ubuntu-system-settings:
<plars>   Installed: 0.1+13.10.20130926.3-0ubuntu1
<plars> content-hub:
<plars>   Installed: 0.0+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> plars, what do you do and what happens exactly?
<plars> seb well, there are no images to select, so I took a picture first
<seb128> right, adding an image assumes you have one in the gallery
<plars> seb128: then I go to settings->wallpaper and press the homescreen (one on the right)
<plars> it takes me to gallery, and I select the pic I took and tap "pick"
<plars> then I exit out - no change in the background of the home screen afaict
<ogra_> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159893/
<ogra_> maguro testing with lightdm
<mterry> ogra_, OK, will test those on my mako
<seb128> plars, :-(
<seb128> robru, plars: I don't know, just discard the revert I guess, we can try those again tomorrow
<seb128> robru, did you try that as well and get the same results?
<seb128> plars, you rebooted the device after installing the updates right?
<robru> seb128, i can't try it because i don't have an n4
<ogra_> mterry, compare your results with http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4453/ ... whats broken there isnt your fault :) ... also make sure to do the unity8 test last
<seb128> robru, that can be tried on a n7
<ogra_> mterry, else the app tests can fail
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox: So with android on the device now the first thing I notice is the signal strength is kind sucky in comparison to the galaxy S3.  S3 full strength maguro 2 bars max.
<robru> seb128, oh, ok. lool told me the n7 was useless for testing. will try it shortly.
<seb128> robru, there is nothing device specific in that code
<seb128> lool, stop saying that
<robru> lol @ lool
<seb128> the n7 is perfectly fine for non hardware specific code
<mterry> ogra_, well wait.
<seb128> lool, discouraging people to test is not helping us :/
<mterry> ogra_, the failures you see are on that smokeng report
<mterry> ogra_, so that seems like we're good?
<ogra_> mterry, right, that paste is perfect
<mterry> ogra_, ah, few
<ogra_> mterry, cant get better :D
<robru> plars ok great, I think that's all i need you for then. thanks again
<mterry> ogra_, I thought you were showing me a bad result  :)
<mterry> ogra_, that's on maguro?
<ogra_> mterry, if mako shows something similar we're finally good to go
<ogra_> mterry, right, maguro
<plars> robru, seb128: let me know if there's another pass needed, or if there's something different you want me to try
<mterry> ogra_, ah, OK.  So you do need more tests.  Will do
<seb128> plars, did you reboot the device before testing?
<robru> plars, ok
<seb128> plars, or assure that the running services were stopped/replaced by the updated ones?
<plars> seb128: yes, I rebooted
<seb128> weird
<seb128> well, I can't confirm that it's still buggy
<seb128> I guess it needs testing from others
<seb128> that's going to be for another day
<plars> seb128: the images it shows me in "background" don't seem to match the actual background images either... for welcome screen it has some gears, and a snail for the home screen
<plars> seb128: if I click one, select a picture, and tap 'pick', it doesn't change the thumbnail either
<seb128> plars, yeah, seems it's still not working, dunno why, you would need gusch
<cipri> hi again. One question i have: Ubuntu touch runs Mir  or still SurfaceFlinger?
<nik90> cipri: I think by default it runs surfaceFlinger still, but the switch to mir should happen soon
<cwayne> cipri: AFAIK it can run mir, but for now its still SF
<cipri> nik90: soon means, before the release of version 1.0 on 17 october?
<nik90> cipri: I am not sure
<olli> sergiusens, ping
<nik90> cipri: although I heard that you can run mir by running a simple command in the home folder. (no idea how)
<nik90> cipri: that's how close we are
<sergiusens> olli, pong
<olli> we are working on getting mir on by default before 1.0
<beuno> xnox, hey, could you take down your webapps now that David uploaded them?
<olli> sergiusens, I am flashing a n4 and it seems stuck at "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes" for >>10min now
<ogra_> i had that too today
<sergiusens> olli, did the device boot though?
<ogra_> olli, press power :)
<xnox> beuno: not until the default image has transitioned to David's
<olli> didn't come back
<ogra_> its likely already showing the tour
<xnox> beuno: in here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> oh, mine was done and just waiting foor input
<sergiusens> olli, ogra_ the please wait just checks if unity8 is running
<xnox> beuno: i don't want to break the image builds =)
<sergiusens> beuno, I need to swap first
<ogra_> sergiusens, which it was ... but powerd had show off the screen already (first boot takes way to long)
<ogra_> not sure if that affects anything
<ogra_> s/show/shot/
<alecu> sergiusens: ping
<alecu> sergiusens: dobey has found duplicated items in the app store, like this:
<alecu> 13:15 < dobey> net.launchpad.click-webapps.ubuntuone;2;all;local:click
<alecu> 13:15 < dobey> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-ubuntuone;1.0.3;all;local:click
<cipri> and a browser is already ported to touch? chromium?
<beuno> xnox, sergiusens, ah, thanks
<ogra_> cipri, its a webkit based browser written from scratch
<sforshee> ogra_: I had suggested to ricmm that there should be a way for powerd to know that the shell was ready so it wouldn't start trying to turn off the display or suspend too early
<sergiusens> beuno, yeah, we all found those :-) Would be good to have the publisher on the client to know which one I want :-)
<sergiusens> alecu, ^^
<beuno> :)
<ogra_> sforshee, well, we should just start working on booting in less than 2h
<ogra_> :P
<cipri> ogra_:  porting chromium was to hard to port?  The Sync of chrome is something that I would miss.
<sergiusens> olli, are you on stable or devel?
<ogra_> cipri, there is no Qt port of chromium yet
<ogra_> cipri, porting it would be a lot of work
<sforshee> ogra_: well if it takes longer than 60s after the device starts it will probably never complete because the phone will be suspended ;-)
<olli> sergiusens, pushing the power button helped
<ogra_> sforshee, yeah, first boot takes more like 3min
<sergiusens> olli, was it off?
<olli> apparently
<sergiusens> olli, as in powered down or just suspended?
 * ogra_ wants to get to 1min boots in 14.04 
<olli> sergiusens, seems like it didn't come back (i.e. didn't reboot)
<sergiusens> ogra_, let's go back to unflipped then ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<sergiusens> olli, that's something stgraber might be interested in then
<sergiusens> olli, as the rebooting is in the upgrader logic
<ogra_> well, i expect us to have proper partitions by 14.04 ... that should make everything better
<ogra_> unless slangasek droppe that plan
<ogra_> *dropped
<olli> sergiusens, it was a clean flash from android, no upgrade
<ogra_> the loop mounted images arent as bad as i feared when we discussed them though
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we should boot in 10 secs or less
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> pmcgowan, android takes 2min on my mako
<pmcgowan> well 60 secs is ridiculous
<ogra_> but realistic
<pmcgowan> we can do far better and have
<pmcgowan> no tats terrible
<mterry> ogra_, are notes_app tests unreliable?
<pmcgowan> what the heck could take 60 secs
<ogra_> thats faster than any other phone OS
<sergiusens> olli, that's goog indo, but when I say upgrader logic, it's the ubuntu_commands stuff he worked on for the system upgrader
<sergiusens> name can be confusing :-)
<ogra_> mterry, a bit, yeah, i usually run them a few times if they fail to badly
<slangasek> ogra_: not dropped
<ogra_> tought so :)
<pmcgowan> mterry, the guys are working hard to fix them
<mterry> ogra_, I'm seeing 1 to 3 failures occasionally.  But other apps all seem fine
<sergiusens> mterry, people are working on those
<mterry> sergiusens, pmcgowan: cool
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, ignorable
<ogra_> it would pass eventially
<ogra_> *eventually
<ogra_> if you run the test over and over
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, don't even try
<ogra_> heh
 * sergiusens is against re-tries
 * ogra_ saw it passing a few times during the day 
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, 60 seconds is really not acceptable for boot
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, why so long?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, thats twice as fast as android on the same HW, i would call that acceptable for sure
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, no way acceptable -- it used to be fast.
<ogra_> CHi would love 20sec or 30 but i dont think thats realistic
<pmcgowan> can we do something like bootchart to understand?
<ogra_> its used to be fast to bring up pictures of apps
<ogra_> i could do that even faster, yeah
<pmcgowan> we have had ubunut booting on arm in well under 30 secs for some time
<ogra_> buty that has nothing to do with todays reality
<pmcgowan> seems at leat with nexus 4 we would do it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I would love to see a bootchart.
<ChickenCutlass> I would bet there are a bunch of stuff we could fix
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png
<pmcgowan> I never timed it but seems we were around 30 secs most  of the summer
<ogra_> thats pre system-image though
<pmcgowan> well, what does that mean?
<pmcgowan> loop mounts
<pmcgowan> someone needs to explain loop mounts to me, I thought that was temporary
<pmcgowan> is it even part of the issue?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, one issue is that android never leaves initrd
<ogra_> while we switch filesystems systems twice during a boot
<ogra_> -systems
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, apparmor parser is killing us
<pmcgowan> ogra_, am I reading this right apparmor_parser takes a lot of cpu?
<ogra_> if you look at that bootchart you see that there is a gap of 5s
<pmcgowan> then hud service
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, in that run it was, this bootchart caused a bunch of fixes :)
<jdstrand> fyi
<ogra_> that gap is the time we spend in initrd
<jjohansen> ChickenCutlass: yes it can if its rebuilding policy, that is why there is a precompiled cache
<lool> sometimes I see sensorservice use a lot of CPU during boot on N4
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, it was fixed a day later thanks to jdstrand :)
<jdstrand> there is now a click-apparmor upstart job that regenerates the policy IFF system policy is updated after system-image updates
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, don't tease us, give s the good run!
<jdstrand> I actually made a number of improvements to make it faster when it does run, and to only run when it has too
<jdstrand> s/too/to/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it takes some time to prepare a bootchart generation, i simply havent found that time :)
<pmcgowan> ok but seems 30 secs is achievable with those improvements
<ogra_> pmcgowan, also it was a moot point to do that until we have the actual session working (which we still do not have)
<pmcgowan> yeah I fear that will slow it down more
<ogra_> well, i'd be happy with 60 ... if we can squeeze 30 out so be it
<ogra_> but i doubt we will be able to have the time for that work
<pmcgowan> well, I'm not happy with 60
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we can tackle a bit later
<ogra_> so hire more people :)
<cwayne> mterry: ping
<mterry> cwayne, hi
 * ogra_ was planning to work on bootspeed in 14.04 but i fear i'll be busy elsewhere 
<ogra_> we all work for two atm
<cwayne> mterry: so i tried your lightdm + u-t-s on today's image on a mako, and my welcome-screen job worked like a charm :)
<cyphermox> awe_: in my testing it seems like when I set the ConnectionManager powered to false, then setting it back to true it just sits around doing nothing
<ogra_> cwayne, yay
<mterry> cwayne, oh good!
<mterry> cwayne, wonder why it was busted before
<cwayne> and it turns out we *do* want a slightly different welcome screen bg than shell bg, so it's good I pestered you early :D
<cwayne> mterry: no idea why it was busted before.  the best i can do is 'because reasons'
<mterry> cwayne, I *hate* reasons, always messing things up
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> mterry: so btw where are we on lightdm + u-t-s?  i saw tests passed on maguro?
<mterry> cwayne, yeah, I'm testing mako right now
<mterry> cwayne, seems fine
<cwayne> awesome
<cwayne> mterry: yeah, unless you've changed anything in the last day or so im using the same pacakges, and it seems to work fine here as well
<ogra_> so it does !
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> u-t-s 75 and lightdm1.7.16-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> well, 76 theoretically :)
<cwayne> well, yeah, i built it from mterry's branch the other day
<mterry> ogra_, I'm  not seeing the calendar app failure.  But I guess that's a bonus rather than a problem
<ogra_> yeah, its kind of in the same realm as notes app
<ogra_> but not as flaky
<cwayne> mterry: ogra_: do you guys need me to run through any tests or anything, or are we good?
<ogra_> i think we are good once mterry is done with his run
<cyphermox> awe_: here's the debug info from ofono for what I'm seeing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6160104/
<cwayne> ogra_: :D that's awesome news
<cyphermox> the modem disable part seems to work fine-ish, except ofono reports (from what I read anyway) that it fails to disconnect the context ... though I guess that's not a huge issue
<mterry> ogra_, running last test now: unity8
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> dont forget you need -n
<cwayne> anyone around who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/color-themes-gconf/+merge/186770
<cyphermox> awe_: then my uneducated guess says the point where I run nmcli nm wwan on again is around Sep 26 19:35:58 ; at the point at which ofono tries to set ril back to attached state
<mterry> ogra_, oh god, thanks.  I forgot
 * mterry restarts
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, I'm also seeing lots of adb resets...  is that common (I saw this before running tests)
<awe_>  cyphermox, can you give me some context?  Which bug are we dealing with, the Wi-Fi is on and doesn't failover to 3G; or the 3G disconnects, and doesn't re-connect?
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> there is definitely one if mtp gets enabled
<awe_> I asked you earlier if you wanted a new bug for the 3g ! re-connecting
<ogra_> but there shouldnt be more
<awe_> or whether we use the existing bug #391729?
<ubot5> bug 391729 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband (3G/GRPS) does not auto-reconnect" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391729
<cyphermox> awe_: this is for bug 1220450 -- just turning cell data off and on again
<ubot5> bug 1220450 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cellular allows data to be turned off but not back on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220450
<cyphermox> awe_: yeah, always a new bug
<cyphermox> well, actually
<cyphermox> just reuse 391729
<awe_> ok
<awe_> davmor2, you still on? ^^
<cyphermox> but I suspect as soon as we figure out what'up with 1220450 then we'd be fixing 391729 from the side.
<cyphermox> is there a way I can easily reproduce that connection drop to test that I fixed the issue?
<awe_> how are those related?
<davmor2> awe no but I am via 3g on adroid ish
<awe_> also do you already have a fix?
<awe_> both davmor2 and I were running with  your latests patches
<cyphermox> well, NM should be able to just reconnect to the ofono contexts if the connectionmanager state changes
<awe_> davmor2, just wanted to let you know that cyphermox decided we should just the existing bug for 3g re-connect
<cyphermox> which it should, assuming there really was a drop in the connection
<awe_> right, I would assume it would attempt to re-activate the context
<cyphermox> otherwise, it's that the provider switches IP somehow, and we'll need to handle that
<awe_> ( there's no such concept as autostart in ofono )
<cyphermox> I think it probably would already be handled properly, with minimal changes
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, hey there -- any more info
<cyphermox> awe_: ofono doesn't need it
<awe_> in my case, the data call had completely dropped, and wasn't re-started
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<cyphermox> NM just watches the connectionManager state and tries to activate a context as soon as you 're Attached && Powered, in theory
<cyphermox> awe_: but did ConnectionManager show a change in Attached?
<cyphermox> :)
<awe_> cyphermox, not sure
<davmor2> awe_ cyphermox sounds good I'll keep digging here and see if I have any issues on android then swap back to ubuntu tomorrow morning
<awe_> cyphermox, I'll either come up with a test package that logs exactly what we want, or a background script that we can run on the phone
<ogra_> xnox, still around ? i think the metapackage needs an update too, it doesnt seem to generate any of the -dev stuff
<awe_> davmor2, sounds good
<cyphermox> awe_: ok, I managed to reproduce the issue artificially, I htink
<awe_> cyphermox, davmor2, fyi I'm off tomorrow
<cyphermox> yup
<awe_> cyphermox, OK... although I'd like to understand the ofono side of the things better
<cyphermox> awe_: I'm talking about the re-connect now
<davmor2> right I'm gonnavgo now
<awe_> I'm not sure what happens with the attached state when the data call drops
<cyphermox> awe_: please look into the pastebin I sent you... that's outside my knowledge of ofono :)
<cyphermox> awe_: I think it might not always change
<cyphermox> but the context might be de-activated
<awe_> it may not, but I can't really tell from the log
<awe_> that's why I want to build a test deb that perhaps davmor2 can play with tomorrow
<cyphermox> I can manually de-activate the context and NM doesn't notice... that's my fail
<mterry> ogra_, looks good
<awe_> cyphermox, OK
<awe_> well that's a good place to start!
<awe_> ;)
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> won't fix the Mobile Data off / on change though
<awe_> yea... so what's weird there, is that I was able to use dbus-send to toggle it directly via NM
<awe_> and things worked find
<awe_> s/find/fine/
<cyphermox> awe_: assuming I wanted to hack at this in gril myself, is there some doc about RIL you built up with your work somewhere?
<awe_> ah...
<awe_> don't go there, you'll be corrupted for life
<awe_> gril is the very lowest level
<cyphermox> awe_: if you toggle WwanEnabled in NM; it will not work. NM stays at WwanEnabled = false
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: reading backlog
<cyphermox> awe_: well, we need to fix this ;)
<awe_> and is just concerned with socket UI, callbacks, ...
<cyphermox> awe_: and you'd be off tomorrow, so what code can I look at then?
<awe_> cyphermox, you've got at least one bug to fix...  let's figure out what's really going on first
<awe_> that said, if you think we need ofono coverage tomorrow
<cyphermox> awe_: this one I should be able to fix in about five minutes
<awe_> then I'd prefer to have abeato take a look as he's ramping up on the ofono/rilmodem code for PES
<cyphermox> awe_: I don't think we need "coverage", just curious if I can hack at it myself to save time
<awe_> you can, but as I mentioned... we don't have all the facts yet
<cyphermox> what facts are you looking for?
<awe_> does 'Attached' drop or not
<awe_> my guess though is that if you fix the !re-connect when the context drops, that we've nailed 90% of the problem
<awe_> basically if either goes false
<awe_> Attached
<awe_> or the call drops
<awe_> game over
<cyphermox> but that's just the automatic reconnection
<cyphermox> we have two bugs to deal with here
<awe_> there's actually thre
<awe_> e
<awe_> 1) enable/disable mobile data failed on re-enable
<awe_> 2) auto-reconnect fails
<awe_> 3) if wifi connection drops, system doesn't fail-over to mobile data
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: getting a bug to get all the details in it
<cyphermox> ack.
<rsalveti> and yeah, we can improve our boot speed, but we have some other stuff to fix first :-)
<cyphermox> 3) I think is well fixed by my patch in proposed.
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, cool.
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, yes, I know
<awe_> cyphermox, nack
<cyphermox> 2) I can fix now, a relatively simple issue in the context signals
<awe_> actually hold on
<awe_> let me try that here
<awe_> I tried something else earlier
<cyphermox> 1) ril_gprs_set_attached  stuff, see the pastebin I copied earlier
<cyphermox> awe_: you'll want to make sure you have NM -0ubuntu21
<awe_> I do
<cyphermox> ok
<awe_> I was wrong, I didn't reproduce that bug yet
<cyphermox> ok
<awe_> I'll work on reproducing both and will update the bugs
<awe_> I'll do that now
<cyphermox> ah, hold on
<cyphermox> what bug number is that though?
<awe_> not sure what you mean about gprs_set_attached though.  I looked at the pastebin, but maybe not close enough.  Was 'Attached' going toggling?
<awe_> 1) enable/disable mobile data ( bug #1220450 )
<ubot5> bug 1220450 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cellular allows data to be turned off but not back on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220450
<awe_> 2) mobile data not re-connecting ( bug #391729 )
<ubot5> bug 391729 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband (3G/GRPS) does not auto-reconnect" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391729
<cyphermox> awe_: the org.ofono.ConnectionManager Attached property was not being toggled, but Powered was.
<cyphermox> ack on both the above bugs
<awe_> 3) phone not switching from wifi to cellular data ( bug #1225393 )
<ubot5> bug 1225393 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Phone does not reliably switch to cellular data" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225393
<cyphermox> ah, right
<cyphermox> so yeah, the third one I think is reliably fixed by the patch in... the archive now I guess
<awe_> cyphermox, ok for the disable/re-enable bug, you're saying Attached doesn't bounce, but Powered does
<cyphermox> right
<awe_> ok, I'll check
<cyphermox> I'll double-check that quickly to make sure, but I can't change Attached even if I wanted to
<cyphermox> according to doc it's read-only
<awe_> again, I think I should be able to reproduce 1 & 3; the disconnect one I'm not sure about, but sounds like you have a handle on it
<awe_> I'm on for another 3 hours or so; should be able to get you some good data
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> the disconnect one should be fine -- if Attached changed, then we'd either have things working or hit the enable/disable bug (1)
<cyphermox> but if the context itself drops or changes, then yeah
<cyphermox> I haven't seen one instance of this happening here though
<cyphermox> awe_: did davmor2 provide a before and after output of list-contexts by any chance? that would give me all the info I need, I think
<awe_> no, I think not
<drachensun> I got ubuntu touch running on my tablet, here is a demo vid if anyone is interested http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypqjfOYiyCk
<awe_> that said, it definitely happened to me yesterday, so I'll update the bug
<awe_> essentially, NM thought the connection was still active, but list-contexts showed the Settings as {}
<awe_> I didn't grab before/after logs of this though
<cyphermox> awe_: ok. like I said, the above is likely all we really need -- if the IP changes, then we're in trouble, and if the state of the context changes, we won't see it in the log but I can still cover for that case easily
<cyphermox> OH
<awe_> that said, I think I know how I can reproduce the bug
<awe_> deep stone basement, doubt I have signal
<cyphermox> yeah, if settings just go blank..
<drachensun> Its an A31 allwinner processor, I think that is a first
<cyphermox> drachensun: fun. have you added your work on the wiki as a work in progress or something?
<awe_> cyphermox, I think that's what happens, however there are probably some ConnectionManager properties that change too
<cyphermox> awe_: well I can track that one anyway and just drop the connect if the settings go blank
<awe_> k
<cyphermox> that way it won't help if Attached doesn't change, but at least you'll be properly shown as disconnected
<drachensun> cyphermox: I didn't realize that was publicly editable, sure I can add it
<cyphermox> the rest, handling settings change while nothing else changes is going to be a little more tricky, but I'll start now
<cyphermox> drachensun: check the wiki, everything should be clearly listed, as the process on updating and all
<awe_> cyphermox, I'll look into all of these and update the bugs accordingly
<cyphermox> you will still need an account
<cyphermox> awe_: thanks
<cyphermox> awe_: I'll do some testing of my own now, going to do a quick drive around to see
<awe_> ok
<awe_> brb
<ogra_> xnox, ah, found the branch, nevermind
<mterry> ogra_, what's the next step?
<ogra_> mterry, nothing for you ...
<mterry> ogra_, sounds good  :)
<mterry> I can do nothing
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i'll make sure it lands after tomorrows landing team meeting (in 12h)
<ogra_> then it will be in the next image
<cwayne> ogra_: mterry: you guys are awesome.
<ogra_> cwayne, well, we wouldnt be without testers like you :)
<mterry> ogra_, sorry for the previous mixups with landing.  I should have gone into office and grabbed maguro earlier
<ogra_> mterry, well, i should have tested on maguro first place
<ogra_> not your fault ... and we learned for the process :)
<AskUbuntu> Can someone help me get Ubuntu touch on my Huawei Ascend y300? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350506
<cwayne> fginther: ping
<ogra_> stgraber, we need to add more comments and description to the touch script ... porters often try yo find a system.img file on disk because they miss that its for something different
<ogra_> (the initrd touch script that is)
<stgraber> ogra_: doesn't it say something like "loop mounted flipped mode" right before my code and then "old flipped model" right before yours?
<stgraber> ogra_: I think the issue is that we need more people to actually read the comments, not more comments :)
<ogra_> stgraber, it does, but they still often dont get the code path right
<mfisch> fginther: we have another stuck sevilerow build
<mfisch> fginther: seems to happen randomly every few weeks
<Cimi> awe_, did you tell me how to detect the sim card?
<Cimi> or was someone else :\
<awe_> Cimi, how so?  using the ofono dbus API?
<Cimi> dunno :)
<awe_> the info you need should be available via ofono's SimManager interface
<Cimi> awe_, I want to have a boolean sim card present or not :)
<Cimi> don't care of the rest
<Cimi> simplest possible
<awe_> take a look at the properties associated with the SimManager
<awe_> there's a prop called 'Present'
<awe_> ;)
<awe_> for quick ref, use the list-modems ofono script
<awe_> /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<awe_> it's a boolean with a value of 0 or 1
<awe_> does that work for you Cimi?
<Cimi> awe_, I'll have a look tomorrow morning
<Cimi> it's like 11pm here :)
<Cimi> but I needed an input for start working indeed tomorrow morning
<awe_> ok Cimi; I'm off tomorrow, so if you have any questions tomorrow, ping rsalveti
<awe_> should be pretty straight fwd
<greenut> hey anyone can help me how to get around with command adb shell - permission denied? please check at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
<RobbyF> might need to sudo / root
<greenut> im using ubuntu
<greenut> sudo? its not for macs? can it be used in ubuntu. sorry for that lame qq. :)
<greenut> so sudo .adb shell?
<cwayne> it looks like you're using a non-rooted phone
<cwayne> 2.2/2.3? damn
<greenut> im rooting it
<greenut> 2.3.4. lol
<greenut> not working when i try: sudo adb shell
<greenut> damn i wanna kill myself
<sergiusens> greenut, are you doing adb shell whilst in an adb shell?
<greenut> hey anyone can help me how to get around with command adb shell - permission denied? please check at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
 * sergiusens feels ignored
<greenut> sergiusens: yes because im following instructions at http://pastebin.com/1BMv4sFX
 * ogra_ hugs sergiusens 
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, I have some design demo of a printing dialog for Touch. Should I send it to you?
<sergiusens> greenut, I'm not sure you can adb shell while in a shell
<sergiusens> well, there is no purpose in that at least
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, or can you tell me who is the right one for that in the Touch team?
<greenut> sergiusens: sorry the instructions are in there http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=4pY738C5
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, sure you can send to me, is anyone from design looking at it with you?
<greenut> that what im doing there
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, I have sent it also to design guys, including Oren Horev
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, ok
<sergiusens> greenut, it does say  "Let it do it's thing, until it kicks you out of shell, then re-enter shell"
<sergiusens> greenut, from your paste it doesn't seem you were kicked out
<greenut> hmmmm it went to $
<sergiusens> greenut, so either ecit yourself and reenter as it says
<greenut> its out of shell?
<greenut> ohhh okay
<sergiusens> greenut, or that thing you ran didn't work
<greenut> so how to be out of shell?
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, you have mail now. The demo is still Qt4-based as it is already older. The aauthor is willing to work on it if it will get used.
<sergiusens> greenut, exit
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, I see ok
<greenut> i did wait until it go to $
<greenut> oh ok
<greenut> then just go to adb shell again?
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, is it in use anywhere now?
<greenut> okay
<sergiusens> greenut, looks like you are skipping instructions...
<greenut> im going close this terminal
<greenut> it will kick out of shell?
<sergiusens> greenut, as in, the 'what to expect'
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, I have already started on the backend (cups-filters, cups, ...), so in the 14.04 time frame we could have a working printing stack in Touch.
<greenut> then start again or im missing something?
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, from your description the UI sounds a bit rough
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, no, it is not used yet.
<sergiusens> greenut, ok, so you were kicked out of the shell after running that command?
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, be nice if the author used the SDK
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, yes, it will give some first impression, all these floating windoes should get put together to tabs or any other form of multi-page dialog.
<sergiusens> greenut, my assumption was that you weren't when I asked you
<sergiusens> greenut, if you were, then do this, adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server; adb shell
<greenut> hmmm sorry im so slow on that thing. but i hear you. im going do it.
<greenut> okay
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, we should have printing in Touch, as iOS has it, too. We could base it on open standards, as IPP Everywhere.
<greenut> i wasnt kicked. it just stayed on that where u can see in pastebin
<greenut> will execute that command u mentioned
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, alright, let me also check on requirements with product management, see what they are hearing
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, I have subscribed you to the Blueprint now.
<pmcgowan> vg
<greenut> hey sergiusens: it doesnt let me execute. its denied on that too.
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, two Blueprints
<greenut> im using ubuntu live cd
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, as soon as you give me the OK from product management I will ask the author to port it to Qt5 and to join the windows to a multi-page dialog element.
<sergiusens> greenut, what is denied? in the shell you are currently in can you run 'cat /etc/issue' ?
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, ok fine, and ideally to the SDK QML not just qt5
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, OK.
<greenut> omg i want throw this mac
<greenut> will explode that thing!
<greenut> sergiusens: i opened another terminal. not working either.
<greenut> still permissions denied too.
<sergiusens> greenut, so what you are telling me is that when in an ubuntu shell, you run adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server it fails?
<sergiusens> greenut, are you in a VM?
<greenut> nope. im using live cd booted via efind
<greenut> trying to root my phone with that command
<greenut> now i messed up my terminal. because that mouse is nuts. everything sucks here. lol
<greenut> ok im going redo everything again.
<greenut> starting from 0 following instructions again.
<greenut> ok now im on ./zergRush
<greenut> sergiusens: ok now im on ./zergRush
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hey, I just modified click_copy so it pulls in the new webapps
<greenut> sergiusens: im waiting until it kick out
<greenut> still on $
<greenut> thats mean im out of shell?
<greenut> sergiusens: pls check it http://pastebin.com/58pAHUfe
<greenut> how to know if im out of shell or not? accordingly the instructions here :  pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=4pY738C5
<sergiusens> greenut, well there are two shells
<sergiusens> greenut, the ubuntu one and the android one
<greenut> oh yeah?
<sergiusens> greenut, when your promt looks like ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ you are on ubuntu
<sergiusens> greenut, when it looks like $ you are on android
<greenut> ohhhh really?
<sergiusens> greenut, from the looks of it, you weren't kicked out
<greenut> hmm
<sergiusens> greenut, so I'd talk to whoever sent you those instructions
<greenut> what i need to do... it looks like it supossed to kick me out
<greenut> but its not
<greenut> ok
<fginther> mfisch, looking
<greenut> im waiting his reply... he gave me that instructions.
<fginther> cwayne, pong
<mfisch> fginther: I just killed the job. It seems to get stuck collecting up the artifacts
<cwayne> fginther: hey, can you rebuild this guy: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-home-ci/?
<cwayne> it failed for some network error i think
<fginther> cwayne, done
<fginther> mfisch, I know what's causing that (it's an issue with the slave node connection). I'll try to get it fixed tonight when things are quieter
<mfisch> fginther: okay cool, thanks
<karni> This is interesting. Even when Wi-Fi is off, we still show the list of nearby networks. Off, but not really ;)
<mterry> mfisch, btw, it looks like Feature work like the welcome wizard may be post-13.10 (which means the language selector likely won't land for 13.10).  You sounded interested in that?
<mfisch> mterry: yes, I'm interested. We needed more than just the wizard anyway though. It's on the table for me to discuss with loic tomorrow.
<achiang> mterry: will it land for 13.10.1?
<ssweeny> will there be a 13.10.1? i thought point releases were for LTSs
<achiang> ssweeny: i am fairly certain there will be a 13.10.1
<ssweeny> alright
<sergiusens> mhall119, popey you'll need the latest images https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/docviewer-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/
<mhall119> sergiusens: for what?
<AskUbuntu> How do I go about porting Ubuntu Touch to xyz device? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350558
<sergiusens> mhall119, oh, for docviewer as click (which has qtdeclarative5-poppler seeded)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> sergiusens: shouldn't the %f go *after* the ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml -I ./plugins
<mhall119> in the .desktop file
<mhall119> sergiusens: ** (process:11282): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'file:///home/phablet/fix-launcher.txt':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'file:///home/phablet/fix-launcher.txt' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<mhall119> is what I get trying to open a text file from filemanager
<mhall119> shouldn't the open in the docviewer?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-27
<sergiusens> mhall119, answer to one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/revision/22
<sergiusens> mhall119, answer to 2. uri-handler and ted
<sergiusens> mhall119, it's a hard coded list in his code today
<mhall119> ah, so it doesn't use the .desktop file's MimeType
<sergiusens> mhall119, nope, in the future a click hook would register the handler, but it's not done yet
<sergiusens> mhall119, here it is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.13.10/view/head:/service/dispatcher.c#L139
<cyphermox> charles: poke.
<charles> cyphermox, 2 minutes
<charles> cyphermox: I'm about to MP a patch to show when bluetooth discovery is active
<charles> cyphermox: which might help in testing
<charles> cyphermox: I'm just now reviewing it before commit + push
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> brb
<charles> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/show-when-bluetooth-is-scanning/+merge/187960
<charles> cyphermox: if you test with that, the settings panel will give you a visual cue on when it thinks discovery mode is on
<karni> unity8's run_on_device --setup now fails, problem around libblkid1 package, is this a known issue? https://pastebin.canonical.com/98112/
<charles> cyphermox, I'm going to get dinner and drive home
<charles> cyphermox, back in ~45
<cyphermox> ok
<karni> I've pinged lamont, who is the package mainter. In any case, this is pretty bad as you can easily test unity8 on the device. I need to EOD now, g'night folks!
<karni> *can't
<karni> Clearly, I'm tired ;)
<karni> apt-get build-dep unity8 results in "dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 12927 package 'libblkid1'"
 * karni EODs
<karni> dpkg --clear-avail is the remedy
<karni> unless it ends with.. Bus error (core dumped)hahahaa. What a day :)
<cyphermox> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161088/
<cyphermox> I see the discovery, that' s cool
<cyphermox> but no luck with the actual pairing
<charles> cyphermox: back
<charles> cyphermox, interesting!
<charles> cyphermox: you're building from source?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> from your tree
<charles> cyphermox, try adding this line and re-run:
<charles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161118/
<cyphermox> building.
<cyphermox> charles: where should I see that debug message?
<charles> on the console, if you run system-settings from a shell
<charles> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> hrm.. it wasn' t showing
<cyphermox> hold on
<cyphermox> can' t keep it running, it just stops and doesn' t respond to touch
<charles> wtf
<charles> cyphermox, I can tailor the reject message for each method in the agent s.t. the log like you pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161088/ will show us which method is triggering the rejection
<charles> cyphermox: one mo
<cyphermox> ugh, I can't even run bluez-simple-agent as I normally could
<charles> cyphermox: here's the new diff, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161201/
<charles> cyphermox, :(
<RobbyF> isn't there a friendly way of running ubuntu touch on desktop?
<RobbyF> unity next or something
<charles> cyphermox, any luck?
<cyphermox> building, but this will help
<cyphermox> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161259/
<charles> cyphermox, now we're cooking
<charles> that's very useful
<charles> cyphermox, are you going to be around for awhile? I'll cook up another revision
<charles> otherwise we can resume this tomorrow morning
<charles> also, do you have an amazon link for your make / model?
<cyphermox> charles: sure
<charles> yours is poking the Agent in a way I wasn't able to test with the two headsets I've got here
<charles> so that's great to find one that can exercise that code path
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> it' s expecting a pin that' s for sure
<charles> does your headset use a default pin, such as 0000 or 1234?
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> 0000
<charles> cyphermox: it doesn't feel right passing along untested code, but... lp:~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-pin
<cyphermox> think of it as I am testing it for you ;)
<cyphermox> seemed to work for a second... but now I get the same errors again
<cyphermox> rebooting to try this again
<charles> cyphermox: same errors in the bluetooth log?
<charles> do you mean, same agent errors? or same problem with bluetooth on the device, outside of settings?
<cyphermox> charles: yeah, same errors throughout
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161383/
<charles> cyphermox: you're sure this paste is from the bluetooth-pin branch, right?
<cyphermox> I merged it in
<cyphermox> ah, wait a second
<cyphermox> I failed, I think
<charles> it's like the agent is getting a device request before the adapter knows about the device
<charles> ah, ok
<charles> good :D
<Gee19> hola
<Gee19> quick question, can I still use my phone for calls after installing ubuntu touch?
<Gee19> Found it in the FAQ for anyone wondering. https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<cyphermox> charles: your pair button doesn' t work :)
<charles> lol, js not qt
<charles> cyphermox: good news, no recompile needed, it's a qml-only change
<charles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161435/
<charles> (I hope)
<pitti> Laney, ogra_: so it seems we have all pieces together in bug 1227520 now
<ubot5> bug 1227520 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227520
<cyphermox> charles: it helps, but it doesn' t work
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:16:53 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  294.352907] l2cap_sock_connect: failed -115
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:16:53 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[1776]: No agent available for request type 0
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:16:53 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[1776]: PIN code negative reply: Operation not permitted
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:16:53 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[1776]: Connection refused (111)
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:16:58 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[1776]: Discovery session 0x40146088 with :1.54 activated
<cyphermox> starting to think there may be a hardware issue there.
<cyphermox> trying on the maguro now for a change
<charles> that's AUTH_TYPE_PINCODE in bluez
<charles> cyphermox, I'll be back in ~10 minutes to check in, and then I need to call it a night
<charles> cyphermox: if you try the maguro, let me know how it goes
<charles> also, please pm me the make & model for the headset that's triggering the new code
<cyphermox> charles: not any more help... maguro fails as much
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:32:41 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[678]: No agent available for request type 0
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:32:41 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[678]: PIN code negative reply: Operation not permitted
<cyphermox> Sep 27 04:32:41 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[678]: Connection refused (111)
<cyphermox> the headset in a Sennheiser MM200. It' s not longer available anywhere that I know, in case you were trying to find one ;)
<charles> cyphermox: oh my, that's expensive
<charles> cyphermox: $80 used on amazon
<charles> cyphermox: let's cycle through a couple more tests tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> sure
<charles> I'll be back in 9 hrs
<cyphermox> I' ll try to figure out what' s up with the bluez scripts to see if I can compare what happens\
<cyphermox> yeah... I' ll go to bed as well
<charles> cyphermox: but the pin dialog is popping up & prompting for input on both headsets?
<cyphermox> yeah for both mako and maguro
<charles> ok. so maybe we've just got a malformed reply somehow
<cyphermox> and the Pair button does work, just fails to pair with teh errors above
<charles> ok, that narrows it down
<charles> we'll take up there again in the morning :)
<cyphermox> ok!
<charles> cyphermox: thanks very much for doing this testing
<charles> night
<skaman> hi guys, anyone know if there's any plan in canonical to support Nexus 7 3G 32GB? it stopped working after ubuntu touch was 'flipped'
<ogra_> pitti, awesome, i'll take care to get it in
<pitti> ogra_: thanks; please let me know if/when I should upload
<pitti> ogra_: und -- guten Morgen!
<mohammmad> hi everyone
<ogra_> pitti, moin moin :)
<mohammmad> can anyone guide me about Installing Ubunti in tab 2 p3100
<mohammmad> can anyone guide me about Installing Ubunti in tab 2 p3100]
<mohammmad> hello
<mohammmad> hello
<mohammmad> hello
<mohammmad> hello
<pitti> ogra_: actually, now that saucy is frozen,  if you want I can upload them right now, and you can accept them from +unapproved at a  convenient time
<ogra_> pitti, i think touch isnt blocked
<popey> mohammmad: hello
<popey> mohammmad: is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<pitti> ogra_: whole saucy is frozen
<mohammmad> yes it is
<ogra_> pitti, we have a landing team meeting in 30min, i'll bring it up there, you should be fine to upload afterwards
<mohammmad> but i dont how i can do it in right way
<pitti> ogra_: ok; cjwatson wanted some fix in udev-udeb, I'll get that in by then (doesn't affect touch)
<ogra_> pitti, touch packages are handled like universe packages by the release team, they just get approved
<mohammmad> is it as rom to flash
<pitti> ah, ok
<mohammmad> or not
<mohammmad> may you help me pitti
<ogra_> pitti, since we gatekeep commits and uploads already (every slightly bigger sized commit needs to be verified against autopilot runs), adding another block in britney didnt seem appropriate
<popey> mohammmad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100 has instructions
<popey> mohammmad: linked from the page you were just on
<mohammmad> thank's let me see
<mohammmad> popey in instruction #2 tell me to download one of the image. can you tell me which image file should be download? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<mohammmad> are you there?
<popey> mohammmad: patience dude!
<popey> mohammmad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<cjwatson> cwayne: The Python interface to click isn't stable, and in particular I expect to rewrite in C at some point (after 13.10).  You should probably use "click list" or "click list --manifest".
<mohammmad> ok bro thanks a lot
<popey> np
<seb128> ogra_, pitti: hey, I'm not sure, but from glancing on -release yesterday evening, stgraber got a bot that autoaccept touch packages uploads
<seb128> so those are virtually unfrozen
<pitti> seb128: ah, good to know
<cjwatson> sergiusens: click_copy - right, it got autodeployed.  Do you still plan to move that to ~ubuntu-cdimage at some point?
<ogra_> seb128, yeah
<cjwatson> achiang: 13.10.1> I don't think anyone's told the release team that.  Or do you just mean for touch?
<ogra_> seb128, makes no sense to have two places blocking packages (though i'D prefer britney to the spreadsheet)
<seb128> ogra_, right, same...
<cjwatson> pitti: sorry, I didn't get to that yesterday - shall I work up a patch?
<pitti> cjwatson: referring to udev-udeb? I'm currently at it (rather simple, and Debian has it fixed already)
<popey> Mirv / bzoltan is the sdk a bit buggered at the moment? It's not updating nicely here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161910/
<mohammmad> does anyone khonw about the best custom rom with 2 boot for tab 2 p3100
<ogra_> popey, that looks like xnox' seed change :/
<popey> i can fix it locally of course, just wondering how many others will get this
<xnox> popey: i'm confused how you are installing it. Can I see the full apt-get run?
<popey> not any more
<popey> it was a dist-upgrade
<xnox> popey: anything in /var/log/apt* ?
<robjh> Does the touch interface work like a normal desktop environment? ie, could you run full unity on a tablet's screen and essentially use it as a netbook? or use the touch UI on a touch sensitive laptop running full ubuntu?
<popey> xnox: i ended up having to remove the old u1db package (and ubuntu-sdk & libs and -dev) and then reinstall
<AskUbuntu> Can someone help me port a gameboy emulator to ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350663
<xnox> popey: let me see if I can reproduce it here locally.
<popey> xnox: I may well have had a u1db package from testing some time back
<xnox> popey: it looks like you are mixing quantal ppa ? dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0_0.1.5+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<xnox>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/U1db/libU1DBPlugin.so', which is also in package libu1db-qt5-1 0.1.4bzr89quantal0
<popey> xnox: possibly. ignore me for now then ☻
<cjwatson> pitti: OK, cool
<cjwatson> thanks
<xnox> ogra_: popey: qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 in ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers raring version is higher than version in ubuntu saucy. which is bad.
<xnox> (unless intended to be that way)
<ogra_> xnox, in the archive ?
<popey> no, in a ppa
<ogra_> phew
<xnox> ogra_: ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily/raring >> archive/ubuntu
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: which is very odd.
<popey> so i wonder if we should remove that package now it's in the archive
<popey> that package pre-dates it being in the archive by some way
<ogra_> yeah, drop it
<popey> k
<ogra_> popey, are there other libs in the archive ?
<xnox> popey: they all should be on saucy now? (coreapps project)?
<popey> yeah, although someone somewhere maybe testing on raring
 * ogra_ senses that we had your package installed on all images yet, since we pull directly from that PPA 
<popey> well that's unpleasant
<popey> we need to stop jenkins publishing to that. I'll grab fginther when he awakens
<Laney> pitti: sorry missed that - good stuff! are you taking care of uploading or need some help there?
<xnox> ogra_: popey: so in archive/saucy qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 depends on libu1db-qt5-3 and is installable.
<pitti> Laney: I'm waiting for ogra's "go ahead"
<ogra_> (if it is also in the saucy pocket)
<Mirv> popey: it updated fine for me, but there was a sdk meta package update on saucy last night
<Mirv> ...as discussed
<ogra_> popey, there is a 67 :)
<popey> huzzah
 * popey flashes
<ogra_> pitti, so didrocks has to nod off the timezone change for us to move on, he is the gatekeeper atm ... its sadly a big change that needs a bunch of coordination in different places
<ogra_> pitti, line 83 in "Landing Plan" on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0 if you want to monitor progress
<pitti> ogra_: wow, this requires more signoffs than a heart surgery these days :)
<ogra_> pitti, yeah :/
<Laney> we are agile
<pitti> so much for ~core-dev superpowers :)
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-27-101626.png seen that before? Messed up popup?
<ogra_> popey, nope, but that might explain the random failures we see with the notes-app tests .... asac ^^^^
<asac> maybe
<ogra_> ah, finally ...
 * popey files https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1231880 anyway
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231880 in notes-app "Copy/paste popup compressed into one line" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ sees 67 on the dashboard 
<popey> Ooh ooh!
<ogra_> popey, tell bfiller about the bug, iirc his team looks into fixing the flaky tests
<popey> k
<karlo_> does ubuntu hawe gsm support for gsm?
<popey> gsm support for gsm?
<popey> It supports GSM, yes.
<popey> ogra_: the welcome screen is now hooked up to sms, phone calls and photos too!
<karlo_> can i make calls with ubuntu on my galaxy s3?
<lool> dbarth_: I've put cordova stuff in the meta for next image build (not in #67 though)
<ogra_> popey, cool !
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices karlo_ check that list
<ogra_> lool, the sheet still says 69
<karlo_> how can i flash it on phone?
<popey> karlo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<karlo_> cool thanks
<karlo_> so it is the same method as flashing android
<cwayne> pete-woods: saw the merge went in, great stuff!
<pete-woods> cwayne: :)
<cwayne> now i just need to actually figure out a color theme :P
<pete-woods> cwayne: well I'm a programmer so can't help you with that sort of thing (apparently) ;)
<lool> ogra_: hadn't put anything, but it's uploaded
<cwayne> pete-woods: lol i know right?  i know like 8 colors, so this is gonna be interesting
<popey> ogra_: 67 seems pretty good to me. But will wait to confirm any automated tests before giving final nod
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<ogra_> the changelog is huge this time
<popey> \o/
<cwayne> makes sense according to the landing plan
<popey> lemme know if you want anything confirming
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ waits for maguro to finish flashing ... 
<victorp> oSoMoN, ping
<Laney> ogra_: bug #1227530 is seeded on touch
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1227530 could not be found
<Laney> bug #1227630
<ubot5> bug 1227630 in grilo (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync grilo 0.2.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227630
 * ogra_ wonders if ramsamsam reader will ever start to work
<oSoMoN> victorp: pong
<jibel> ogra_, upstart job mtp-server-bootup.conf should preserve existing properties and prepend mtp if it is not already here, right?
<jibel> I think current version resets any existing property
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, it shouldnt, which one ?=
<jibel> ogra_, in mtp 0.0.1+13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# getprop sys.usb.config
<ogra_> mtp,adb
<ogra_> jibel, i meant which property :)
<jibel> ogra_, yes but if you have sys.usb.config = XXX,YYY,adb this job sets mtp,adb
<ogra_> right, XXX and YYY need to be defined :)
<ogra_> jibel, and there are mutually exclusive options you cant set together
<ogra_> (rndis and mtp for example dont seem to be supported)
<ogra_> jibel, feel free to submit an MP for XXX and/or YYY suppport
<jibel> ogra_, okay, only adb is supported with mpt?
<ogra_> they need to go into the pre-start scripts case statement
<jibel> mtp sorry
<mpt> I love adb
<mpt> but supporting it is going too far
<ogra_> well, in the init.rc files i never saw mtp set at the same time as rndis ... which makes me think they are exclusive
<ogra_> feel free to try what happens :)
<ogra_> (with setprop)
<Laney> so can I sync grilo or does it need to go through the fun mill?
<ogra_> Laney, get approval from core app people (mhall119 or popey) and didrocks
<Laney> it's not my sync
<Laney> sponsoring it for ricotz
<ogra_> Laney, also askinng in #ubuntu-ci-eng might be faster than having someone proxy the request from here
<Laney> I'm already in 60 channels
<xnox> ogra_: so specifying cortex-a8 CPU makes things better, but somehow I now get "RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0."
<ogra_> hmm, got a full dmesg ?
<davmor2> Morning all
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162177/
<xnox> ogra_: i wonder to unpack ramdisk onto MMC card / ext2 and boot it that way?!
 * xnox goes to repack initramfs.
<duflu> Hey what's the latest trick for turning off surfaceflinger startup?
<popey> touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<popey> isnt it?
 * duflu tries
<janimo> is there a bzr branch corresponding to the packaged libhybris (that is not the import of the upstream github repo) ?
<lool> janimo: lp:libhybris/ubuntu apparently
<janimo> lool, thanks
<janimo> lool, that is the repo of packaging though, not one with both upstream and debian/ which could be use instead of the source package
<xnox> janimo: lp:ubuntu/libhybris the auto-import from the ubuntu archive ?!
<ogra_> xnox, other way round
<ogra_> lp:libhybris/ubuntu is the branch carrying the changes against upstream
<ogra_> janimo, iirc "bzr bd" should get you the upstream source pulled in
<janimo> ogra_, actually I want the full package contents as a bzr repo
<janimo> what xnox linked too seems to be it
<ogra_> thats the UDD branch after upload
<janimo> ogra_, I wanted to see if there's a way of getting it all with a single bzr branch (and subsequent bzr pulls)
<janimo> with no other command, so disregarding it is a package at all
<ogra_> well, its in CI i think and completely using bzr bd
<ogra_> (so to get a "trunk" package you need to use the above branch ... if the UDD one doesnt differ i doubt it matters though)
<daker> popey: can you test something for me ?
<popey> sure think daker
<daker> popey: open this http://bit.ly/197vAN8 on the webbrowser, try to type something on the email input
<daker> popey: see if the keyboard is a normal keyboard
<daker> popey: i just want to see if the keyboard change based on the input type(HTML5 inputs: tel, email, url)
<popey> daker: on a call at the moment, but will do when i get off
<daker> tyt
<davmor2> popey: on the phone open search on the home scope,  type in abba, wait for it to display results, open one that is on U1, it opens the browser login, then play the preview, do you see the popup for proceed anyway on every track and does the progress bar under the track move at all?
<mandel> barry, ping
<davmor2> ogra_: mtp transfers do you have a bigish folder 150+ meg with more than one folder inside it.  I an Adele directory with 4 subdirectories in .ubuntuone that I'm trying to transfer and it diesn't seem to like it.  I'll see if I have something similar is there a useful log anywhere I can grab though?
<popey> davmor2: i get a crash in the browser and unity when I do that
<ogra_> davmor2, look in ~/.cache/upstart/ file a bug and assign to cyphermox ...
<davmor2> ogra_: man cyphermox is gonna love me if I keep breaking all his stuff :)
<cwayne_> pete-woods, hey, any idea when libusermetrics will land? i didnt see it on the spreadsheet
<pete-woods> cwayne: I'm waiting to try and land it for some security stuff I'm dealing with with the security team
<pete-woods> cwayne: that shouldn't take too long, though
<cwayne_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> cwayne_, pong
<cwayne_> pete-woods, makes perfect sense, thanks
<cwayne_> Saviq, hey, i was wondering if we have any update on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sevilerow/+bug/1229144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,In progress]
<cwayne_> Saviq, that bug is a huge blocker for demos
<Saviq> cwayne_, it's a Qt bug we've a potential fix for, waiting to hear back from Qt guys
<cwayne_> Saviq, ok, are these guys generally responsive?  if not, is it something that we can carry the fix for if we absolutely have to?
<Saviq> cwayne_, yeah, we should know early next week
<Saviq> cwayne_, they're at a conference now
<Saviq> cwayne_, and if we get no response by then, we'll distro-patch ourselves anyway
<cwayne_> Saviq, great, that's exactly what i needed :) thanks!
<Saviq> cwayne_, cheers
<robotfuel> does anyone know who I can ping to triage ubuntu-ui-toolkit bugs?
<cwayne_> robotfuel, maybe zsombi or bzoltan
<lised> ok so will Touch be installed on older android devices? I'd so much like to get rid of android on my Galaxy tab and alcatel mobile
<zsombi> robofuel: I might help on that :)
<zsombi> robotfuel: ^
<zsombi> robotfuel: though I'll be 4 pretty short time available today...
<robotfuel> zsombi: I have 2 new bugs 1231939 1231936
<ubot5> bug 1231939 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "selecting an element in itemSelector rapidly shows disabled text for selected element on touch devices." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231939
<zsombi> robotfuel bug 1231939 is assigned to nic-doffay
<ubot5> bug 1231939 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "selecting an element in itemSelector rapidly shows disabled text for selected element on touch devices." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231939
<zsombi> bug 1231936
<ubot5> bug 1231936 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "selecting the same item in an itemSelector 2 times on a touch device causes selected text drop out of view" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231936
<AskUbuntu> by when should i expect a ubuntu tv ,phones and tablets in india? | http://askubuntu.com/q/350719
<zsombi> robotfuel: seems the second one goes to him too...
<robotfuel> zsombi: thanks!
<lool> Is someone in particular looking after /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/upstart-app-launch/zg-report-app
<lool> or zeitgeist stuff at large
 * lool uploads a crash report
<seb128> lool, mhr3
<seb128> if anyone
<seb128> if he doesn't, then nobody I would say
<mhr3> ted is
<Julinux> Alguém ai sabe como faço para install ubuntu touch em um p3110 wifi
<Julinux> tentei seguindo os passos do xdadevelopers mas não foi
<pitti> cyphermox: hey Mathieu, how are you?
<pitti> cyphermox: I get NM crashes when I run ofono with the phonesim emulator; is it possible somehow to tell NM to ignore its ofono plugin, to work around that for the time being? (just for my tests, not in general of course)
<Julinux> Alguém ai sabe como faço para install ubuntu touch em um p3110 wifi
<Julinux> tentei seguindo os passos do xdadevelopers mas não foi
<gatox> sil2100, ping... hi, i wanted to ask you if jenkins was running the tests for clickmanager-plugin and click-update-manager, because i thought that was running, but someone told me yesterday that jenkins was only checking the build is correct.... and i wanted to know if i need to write the debian/tests/control file to support that or something
<sil2100> gatox: hi! You mean integration autopilot tests now, right?
<cwayne_> is there any documentation for the QML bindings to libusermetrics?
<decibyte> Trying to flash a Nexus 4, i get this message. Anyone know how to fix that? "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way."
<gatox> sil2100, yes..... autopilot and qmltestrunner for click-update-manager...... and the tests.pro for clickmanager-plugin
<sil2100> gatox: tests.pro I guess should be ran during build already, since those are dealt by debhelper - but as for autopilot integration testing we'll have to add those to be ran in our daily-release process
<sil2100> gatox: I'll take care of that
<gatox> sil2100, awesome, thanks
<gatox> sil2100, let me know if i can be of any help
<Julinux> Anyone out there know how do I install ubuntu on a touch P3110 wifi
<Julinux> I tried following the steps but was not xdadevelopers
<davmor2> ogra_: on saucy the mtp copy issue goes away, apparently there were a lot of improvement in the new version,  however your pet peave of 3 windows appearing if you reboot the phone is back
<ogra_> oh i havent tried that yet
<cwayne_> davmor2, i'd say its more like 1000 windows
<cwayne_> at least thats what it feels like
<ogra_> yeah, we need to solve that differently, but i doubt the proper fix will make it to 13.10
<ogra_> rsalveti, so in the light of the mtp annoyances we get due to user jobs being out of sync with system jobs i think we should plan a dbus service for 14.04 that allows the user to adjust properties (in a limited way)
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey, can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/empty-image-source-cache/+merge/188026 ?
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, ping
<rickspencer3> hey popey so, in 67 ... if your run a couple of click apps, can you get back to the dash?
<popey> rickspencer3: yup
<popey> rickspencer3: any in particular?
<rickspencer3> popey, well, sometimes I get this effect where one of my apps just keeps popping to the front
<rickspencer3> I drag out the launcher and click the dash button
<rickspencer3> dash shows, then the app comes back to the top
<popey> not seen that
<rickspencer3> if I try enough times it finally starts working
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> is there a bug # for click app installation breaking if you navigate away while it's in progress?
<rickspencer3> oops, crashed unity it looks like
<cwayne_> Laney, hey, so it sounds like the timezone fix is almost ready to land?
<Laney> cwayne_: yes, pitti has been working on it and it should go in today
<Laney> Note that we still need lightdm / ubuntu-touch-session
<pitti> just waiting on the "go"
<Laney> AFAIK anyway
<pitti> it seems landing stuff is rather hard these days
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: pong
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/0.76
<seb128> Laney, those started landing it seems
<Laney> seb128: nice
<seb128> with some luck we are getting there today
<Laney> oh, lightdm was already in proposed wasn't it?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> could be today then
<Laney> :O!
<seb128> Laney, did you get the pkla seeded?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> excellent
<ogra_> seb128, yup :)
<ogra_> seb128, and the lightdm session
<seb128> ogra_, did you resolve the issue with the app autopilot tests? what was it?
<ogra_> running app tests after the unity test breaks the world
<rickspencer3> I take it the regression in content hub was not fixed?
<ogra_> if you run the app tests first and unity8 last all is fine
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, hey, whats the format of the settings file to set browser homepage that you just landed?
<davmor2> popey: music play is working funnily,  it plays if another app is in front of it but stops if the screen blanks however every now and again it will play about a seconds worth and then go quite again
<seb128> rickspencer3, the fix was uploaded but it's virtually impossible to get fixes through with the new workflow :/
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think that might be a bit of an overstatement
<seb128> well, that's how most of us feels like
<rickspencer3> seb128, when was the fix uploaded?
<seb128> yesterday afternoon
<seb128> but robru didn't test it correctly so it got blocked
<seb128> well, even wrongly reverted
<Julinux> Anyone out there know how do I install ubuntu on a touch P3110 wifi
<Julinux> I tried following the steps but was not xdadevelopers
<seb128> there are some many steps and people involved, it's impossible to follow up and see how to get things through
<seb128> if you are not part of the secret cabal having calls to decide what happens to uploads from others at least
<Julinux> Anyone out there know how do I install ubuntu on a touch P3110 wifi
<Julinux> I tried following the steps but was not xdadevelopers
<popey> Julinux: is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ? and the link should take you to a page with instructions if it is
<Julinux> 've Followed these steps but it did not work.
<Julinux> popey, 've Followed these steps but it did not work.
<popey> Julinux: sorry, can't help. You might be better off explaining in detail what happened at askubuntu.com
<Julinux> All be there
<Julinux> thanks
<AskUbuntu> phablet-flash: Installation is taking too long | http://askubuntu.com/q/350738
<cyphermox> ogra_: any idea if there is a simple way to fix music-app which seems to not be finding any files atm?
<ogra_> cyphermox, i think there is a mediascanner fix in flight
 * ogra_ needs to check the spreadsheet
<cyphermox> there was a mediascanner upload fifteen hours ago to the archive
<ogra_> cjwatson, landing no. 50
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> cyphermox,
<cyphermox> *sigh* it' s the latest upload alright
<cyphermox> that' s what seems to have actually broke my music-app to not show files. before it was just not playing them
 * cyphermox reverts
<cyphermox> ogra_: thanks, I figured it out
<cyphermox> seems like maybe my mediascanner was confused with its cache directory -- I deleted that, killed mediascanner-service and now thigns look good
<ogra_> ah, great
<cyphermox> bbl, going to the Montreal office
<om26er> oSoMoN, approved. I looked into that part of the code. I experimented a bit with the image cacher here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/notes-app/dama/revision/193 that didn't work out
<om26er> ofcourse that was just based on my zero-to-none knowledge of Qt
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: (sorry I was out for lunch) simply put the following line in ~/.config/webbrowser-app/settings.conf: "homepage = http://example.org"
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: ini file style
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks, checking your experiments now
<oSoMoN> om26er: retrying the download shouldn’t be needed
<om26er> oSoMoN, well, I added alot of delays after the imageserver was started that didn;t work either. my conclusion was its a problem in the app for which I reported that bug
<oSoMoN> om26er: yup, I think the conclusion is right
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<oSoMoN> om26er: once the fix is merged (and fingers crossed it actually fixes the issue), can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/standard-emulators/+merge/187865 ?
<dednick> MacSlow: hi
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, so i don't need like a [General] section or anything?
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: no
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, great, just tested it out, seems it's in today's image
<cwayne_> oSoMoN, thanks!  (and sorry there's a likely chance it ends up getting changed as soon as the settings api lands :P )
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: yup, it is
<oSoMoN> cwayne_: afaiu, the settings api won’t land any time soon
<oSoMoN> om26er: and while we are discussing reviews, would you have a moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/more-robust-test-server/+merge/188019 ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, sure, I think I have better command over the socket server now after yesterday's 6hour long failed attempts :p
<ogra_> hmm, intresting, under Mir the gallery app doesnt come up if i want to select a background from the system-settings
<daubers> Question: I'm currently waiting for phablet-flash to finish and my phone screen now has a question about "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot" with lots of no options and a yes option
<daubers> do I wait for this to go away or do something?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I see dead people^w music files, I did have to reboot the phone for them to show up though
<popey> daubers: is it a Galaxy Nexus?
<daubers> popey: Indeed
<popey> hmm, ogra_ do you know? ^^
<seb128> is the video player supposed to work on grouper?
<ogra_> seb128, no
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<daubers> popey: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166921&page=35 suggests hitting "go back"
<mhall119> Laney: only 60 channels?
<popey> daubers: interesting, i dont have a gnex so haven't seen this before..
<mhall119> Laney: did you still need help with qtgrilo?
<ogra_> popey, hmm, no, no idea, never seen that
<mhall119> ogra_: video used to work on grouper, just not audio
<ogra_> mhall119, tablets are completely out of focus since a month or so ... if it works it is a matter of luck
<ogra_> mhall119, also note that video playback doesnt work anywhere atm ... until the new multimedia stack lands
<ogra_> (that might or might not make grouper work ... if it doesnt, this isnt a priority for 13.10)
<ogra_> (at least thats how i understood it)
<ogra_> daubers, can you pastebin the whole terminal output of your phablet-flash run ?
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> Hi. I tried to install OpenSSH as suggested here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes), but I get the error "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/". Have you any ideas how to solve this?
<popey> NewUbuntuTouchUs: the filesystem is read only now
<popey> I'll update that page
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> popey: Do you mean by read-only that I cannot write anything to the file system?
<popey> NewUbuntuTouchUs: no, root filesystem is initially read-only
<popey> NewUbuntuTouchUs: you can make it RW, but you lose the ability to do OTA updates
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> popey: What would I lose with OTA updates exactly?
<ogra_> fast upgrades
<ogra_> 10x faster than apt ...
<popey> you'd have to re-flash the phone or use apt to update it
<ogra_> also apt has its limits on the ro images when made rw
<ogra_> it will break eventually
<mhall119> NewUbuntuTouchUs: you just have to choose between image-based updates and package-based updates
<daubers> ogra_: Will rerun it in a bit! Hitting "Go Back" did indeed work out ok in the end
<mhall119> depending on what you flash, you get one or the other
<ogra_> daubers, ah, good
<popey> ogra_: is cdimage-touch going away?
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> With updates you are referring to the improvements of this Touch system from the current time point to a future time point? That is, you are not referring to the software packages compiled for arm that are currently available?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> apt-dpkg is dsiabled by defaulz
<ogra_> *default
<ogra_> ubuntu touch uses .click packages for apps and is otherwise readonly
<Laney> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo/+bug/1227630
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227630 in grilo (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync grilo 0.2.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> However, I have interest to play with the currently available software for ARM. Does this mean that for me it is better to use APT and lose OTA updates?
<pitti> ogra_, Laney: so, timedate stuff on Monday?
<cwayne_> pitti, so how would we change it from CLI once that lands?  is there a dbus call we can do or something?
<cwayne_> phablet-config timezone i think is still useful to have as a tool (at least for our team, we have to change timezone based on where the demo is)
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> If APT is disabled by default, how can I enable it?
<pitti> cwayne_: you can use CLI (timedatectl) or call it on D-BUS
<Laney> cwayne_: timedatectl has a set-time sub command
<Laney> or d-bus
<cjwatson> NewUbuntuTouchUs: touch /userdata/.writable_image
<cjwatson> (and reboot)
<Laney> pitti: I was kind of hoping for a devel image today
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> cjwatson: I have already tried that. It gives: "touch: cannot touch ‘/userdata/.writable_image’: Permission denied"
<pitti> Laney: well, apparently it's blocked on some loong process..
<cjwatson> NewUbuntuTouchUs: as root
<pitti> Laney: our landing queue gdocs seems to be like 100 items (yay velocity..)
<Laney> pitti: I thought it was flowing through that
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> cjwatson: Is it the same command but just adding "sudo" into the beginning?
<cjwatson> NewUbuntuTouchUs: yes, if you're the phablet user
<Laney> pitti: Oh, landing plan:83 says "needs didrocks approval"
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> cjwatson: Oh, that did it indeed
<pitti> Laney: but I really don't feel like uploading 4 critical packages and then leaving for the weekend
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> cjwatson: I'll reboot and see what happens
<ogra_> pitti, depends on multimedia, testing your stuff is horridly complicated since we need a locally rebuilt android etc
<ahayzen> Hi all, i'm having an issue with Jenkins saying my merge needs fixing and i don't understand why. Can anyone help? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1229905/+merge/188049
<pitti> ogra_: a rebuilt android? how's that?
<Laney> might be best to leave it then
<pitti> ogra_: did we need that for the previous livecd-rootfs changes?
<ogra_> pitti, rule is to get your phone in the same state the commit would get you ...
<ogra_> pitti, anmd then run the autopilot suite for the phone
<ogra_> pitti, i'll try to hack the changes in manually without android rebuild, but that will still take a lot of time
<pitti> well, ok; I just tested that by running the modified scripts on a writable image
<ogra_> (android carries the initrd)
<pitti> ogra_: but I still don't understand why ... oh
<didrocks> Laney: please go ahead for tha tone
<didrocks> that*
<pitti> ogra_: that's for stgraber's initramfs changes
<ogra_> pitti, asac wants stuff tested before it lands
<pitti> ogra_: it seems that should land first, and is independent of the other changes
<ogra_> pitti, the phone autopilot tests are the holy grail no commit must break them
<pitti> the introduction of the new "sycned" mode, I mean
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i was considering to split it into two commits ... but that will delay the timezone part i guess
<pitti> ogra_: that's fine; there's no need to make this a single big transaction
<ogra_> anyway, the next image we build is suppposed to clear up the queue for just the multimedia stuff ... if that doesnt land we can try the timezone bits
<pitti> ogra_: initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch plus android rebuild is the prerequisite and one block
<ogra_> (there are still bugs to resolved in MM)
<pitti> and once that's landed, we can upload the other three
<ogra_> pitti, right
<ogra_> pont is that we cant build an image while thats only half done
<pitti> ok, so Monday it is then, I guess
<ogra_> (android/initrd)
<pitti> ogra_: sure, understood
<pitti> was just asking, as I can't stay around much longer today
<ogra_> yeah, then i'd say monday
<ogra_> if i work on the weekend i'll try to get testing done for it
<pitti> but I have nothing to do for the initramfs/android parts anyway
<ogra_> right
<cwayne_> ogra_, if you get me some instructions i'm happy to help test this weekend
<ogra_> cwayne_, well, that involves repacking the initrd creating a new boot.img etc ...
<nick124> any progress flo ubuntu touch??
<pitti> cwayne_: ah, so instead of updating phablet-config you'd consider to just using timedatectl?
<pitti> cwayne_: ("timedatectl set-timezone Europe/Berlin" or something such)
<cwayne_> pitti, i'd probably just update phablet-config to call that over adb shell
<pitti> cwayne_: or that
<ogra_> cwayne_, but if you feel brave, bug 1227520 has the bits and pieces
<ubot5> bug 1227520 in android (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227520
<cwayne_> ogra_, im feeling rather stupid^H^H^H^H^H^H brave, i'll give it a shot :P
<cwayne_> pitti, i know that sounds kinda unnecessary, but making it easy to stage phones for demos is quite useful
<cwayne_> telling a marketer to run 'phablet-config timezone' is a lot easier than telling them to adb shell in :P
<pitti> cwayne_: sure
<stgraber> ogra_: it should be safe to land initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch, android and lxc-android-config since none of those actually touch the rootfs (well, lxc-android-config does but its only read from initrd)
<stgraber> ogra_: so those can't possibly affect autopilot. Then get pitti's changes tested under autopilot.
<ogra_> stgraber, right, dont tell me, i just obey to the rules
<ogra_> i dont make them
<stgraber> sure, have fun then :)
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, I've got a random question -- could we not make /etc/skel writable and put all our customization bits in there instead of having the initrd copy it over?
<stgraber> cwayne_: if nothing was shipping in /etc/skel by default, yes, sadly that's not the case and you really don't want to deal with syncing changes from the rootfs
<stgraber> cwayne_: also, skell only gets used at user creation time
<stgraber> cwayne_: and since the user is currently created at the same time as the image, your customizations would only apply to any user created after that
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah, i was worried about that
<cwayne_> stgraber, thanks for the info :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: so did you file a bug about mtp after all? :)
<cyphermox> charles: still want to do bluetooth debugging?
<davmor2> cyphermox: nope it looks like it might be an issue with raring on the desktop.  Which as support ends soon meant I start throwing stuff at the phone from saucy and that seems fine, pitti pointed out there were a lot of improvements to the mtp gvfs backend between two releases and that might be the fix
<cyphermox> yes, there has
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh do you do bluetooth too.....Muhahahaha I really do break all your hard work ;)  I just got a bluetooth headset to try out bluetooth :D
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> I have mine and it breaks charles' code :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the user/system job conflicts for mtp?
<charles> cyphermox: in a meeting right now, we can resume testing afterwards :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: mines just not detected
<cyphermox> davmor2: does hciconfig list something on your phone?
<ogra_> rsalveti, if the property (and thus the gadget) is still up and the mtp-server goes down, gvfs on the hos freaks out and spills errors the property needs to be unset when the server goes away without delay, but that doesnt work atm since we do the property handling in a system upstzart job and the server in a session one
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, so in theory everything should happen in the user session, right? otherwise it's hard to coordinate the shutdown in there
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but the user doesnt necessarily have access to the properties
<oSoMoN> gusch: do you still need a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-hono-picker-select-type-fix-content-store-transfer/+merge/187843 now, or is it wip?
<ogra_> or permissions
<ogra_> so i think we should attach it to dbus
<toco> hey, i've a question: what is about ubuntu touch and samsung galaxy i9100 is it under construction or not?
<ogra_> then we can call property changes from session scripts
<rsalveti> hm, that's kind of scary
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162973
<rsalveti> we don't want the user to be able to change properties afaik
<mfisch> loicm: meeting?
<ogra_> rsalveti, for some we want to ... and dbus with polkit gives us an instrument to steer the permissions
<loicm> mfisch: you mean lool I guess?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<dobey> qmltestrunner: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<dobey> anyone at all know what would be missing to cause that ^^^?
<tedg> lool, Why don't we want media player in the dash?
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats 14.04 material anyway, we can look into other solutions as well indeed :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah :-)
<toco> Do you know some thing about Ubuntu touch for Galaxy S2 i9100 ?
<ogra_> tedg, isnt that re3dundant ?
<tedg> lool, It seems like that's just going to cause confusion for users "how do I get back to that icon"
<ogra_> toco, did you contact the porter ?
<mfisch> loicm: yeah sorry
<tedg> ogra_, ?
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: ping
<gusch> oSoMoN: consider it as wip
<ogra_> tedg, tapping the music thats alredy shown in my home lems will start the mediaplayer ... adding it seüparately to the apps on the home lens feels redundant
<toco> #exit
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, so if you need a review later, please ping me again, for now I’ll remove it from my list
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, hi
<cyphermox> davmor2: sudo start bluetooth
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: hey so the phablet only access to device is needed for 13.10 or no ?
<cyphermox> davmor2: for some reason bluetooth is disabled / bluez died
<tedg> ogra_, That's fine as long as the icon in the launcher is your music, not the music player.  Though, we're talking about media player, not music player.
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: or what's the story...
<cyphermox> davmor2: from there you should have UP in hciconfig output, and the discovery might work
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - but I have to leave soon, so no MR for you today ;)
<ogra_> tedg, well the same applies there imho
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, I don't think I quite understand.
<ogra_> tedg, your video will also be on the video lens
<oSoMoN> gusch: oh well, I have enough on my plate for a Friday afternoon anyway, so I’ll thank you for that
<charles> cyphermox: when you run system-settings, are you doing it from a terminal s.t. you could see debugging output from system-settings' bluetooth plugin?
<charles> cyphermox: if so, I'm going to litter some extra output in here for testing
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: sorry, pat thot you'd know about it...basically the question of root vs phablet access to the device
<tedg> ogra_, Sure, and as long as we maintain that its "the video" all the way through, that could make sense.  But if we ever show an icon, then we need a way to get back to that icon.
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, oh right.  our goal was to make adb run as phablet and not root
<tedg> ogra_, And I'm okay with not allowing it in the recent results, but that's still different than NoDisplay.
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, and to turn off adb by default
<ogra_> tedg, i think we should have the players in the application lens indeed ... but our "we are fully focused on your content" dogma sounds to me like we should let the content rule and not the apps here
<davmor2> cyphermox: start says already running so I did restart, now it say UP RUNNING PSCAN
<davmor2> cyphermox: still no headset
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: oh...ok....hmm...i'm not savvy enough to know if that impacts us (i wouldn't think so...but i miss things sometimes)
<cyphermox> davmor2: it may take a while before the scan starts, make sure your headset stays dicoverable
<tmoenicke> attente: ping
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, I don't think so -- should not impact you guys.
<kgunn> mterry was asking me wrt adding unity-system-compositor
<kgunn> mterry: ^
<attente> tmoenicke, pong
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do
<tmoenicke> attente: I have to do this in order to get it working for the osk:  glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<tmoenicke> attente: how could this be done automatically with the debian package?
<oSoMoN> gusch: before you leave, can you take this very trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/remove-useless-lambdas/+merge/188070
<attente> tmoenicke, there's a glib trigger every time dpkg installs a file in the schemas directory, from what i understand
<tedg> ogra_, That might be nice, but mediaplayer is the *only* app we're doing it with today :-)  So unless we're going to fix everything else, I think we should make media player consistent :-)
<ogra_> well, just my opinion, indeed i have no say in anything here anyway :)
<attente> tmoenicke, i guess in short it's magic
<tmoenicke> attente: ok, i will try it out
<tmoenicke> thx
<davmor2> cyphermox: by the way did you get my email ref android and 3g on this maguro? was it of any use?
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, btw, how "rollback safe" is the copy-image setup ? the stable channel is now at 67, what will happen if i copy ... say 58 in place, will it cope ?
<ogra_> stgraber, we had one issue where we would have liked to roll back to a different proposed version this week, and i wasnt sure what would happen
<ogra_> (so i didnt do it)
<stgraber> ogra_: it'll let you do it but devices won't use it as they won't update to an older vresion
<stgraber> ogra_: I discussed this with asac and need to my rollback plan before I get people to do it :)
<oSoMoN> om26er: would it be possible to capture a video of the failure you’re still seeing in the notes-app tests? If I can visualize what’s going on, it might be much easier to fix
<om26er> not today, i only have Ubuntu phones and it does not support video recording.
<om26er> oSoMoN, ^
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, good to know, i'll refrain from doing such experiments then
<ogra_> :)
<oSoMoN> om26er: ok, no worries
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: and enjoy the week-end
<charles> cyphermox: I've pushed new code to lp:~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-pin/ that should get us further along
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx - you too
<charles> cyphermox: ping me when you have time to use your headsets as test cases :)
<stgraber> ogra_: the plan is basically to do a copy-image of the image you want from saucy-proposed to saucy-proposed, thereby giving it a newer version number, then copy that one over to saucy
<cyphermox> charles: whenever; do I need to rebuild something?
<stgraber> ogra_: that way, you end up with an old image having a version number higher than your current one, diffs will be generated and people will upgrade to it as expected
<davmor2> cyphermox: how long is a while?
<charles> cyphermox: yes, there are changes to both the qml and c++ code
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, k
<stgraber> ogra_: but I need to make sure the tools do that properly and that all the generated diffs look good before I tell people to do that when we need a revert
<ogra_> stgraber, right
<loicm> tedg: hey, does the string returned by nih_dbus_path need to be freed?
<loicm> tedg: it crashes with free(), although it return a char* not a const char*, which is misleading
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> This is most likely SSH related, but I tried to access my Nexus 7 by typing: "adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22; ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888". However, I received: "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". What was it again that I should do to overcome this?
<loicm> tedg: maybe there's a dedicated free func
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, you most likely want ssh running for this
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> ogra_: It's not running 'automatically' even though OpenSSH is installed?
<cyphermox> charles: code?
<cjwatson> loicm: nih_free
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, not on touch
<tedg> loicm, Yeah, that's also fixed in my branch
<charles> cyphermox: yes?
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> ogra_: OK. Do  you remember how to start it? Should I just type "sshd" or something?
<cyphermox> charles: do you have a link for me?
<loicm> cjohnston: thanks :)
<loicm> tedg: alright
<cjwatson> loicm: and char * is correct, it's allocated
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, echo "" >/etc/init/ssh.override
<loicm> cjwatson: sure
<popey> NewUbuntuTouchUs: adb shell, start ssh
<charles> cyphermox: yes, you'll need to pull the updates from the bluetooth-pin branch and rebuild
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, on next reboot it will start
<ogra_> popey, that wont persist though
<popey> true
<ogra_> emptying the .override will though :)
<davmor2> ohhhh new data sets in the welcome screen infographics
<lool> tedg: I dont know why we dont want mediaplayer-app in the dash, perhaps bfiller or design team know
<lool> bfiller: so video activation from dash isn't working anymore; tedg's code detects that the .desktop has "NoDisplay=true" and refuses to open the app in this case; tedg is asking why it has NoDisplay=true
<bfiller> lool: hmn, that was working no?
<lool> bfiller: yes
<cyphermox> charles: ok building now
<cyphermox> charles: you included the qml change for Pair?
<bfiller> lool: what has changed? I think NoDisplay=true was so it wouldn't show up in the dash because we don't want peopel launching it without an url
<bfiller> lool: as it will come up blank if not started with a url
<bfiller> i..e it doesn't have a way in the app to select videos, they must be passed in
<bfiller> tedg: ^^^^
<lool> bfiller: tedg and you need to agree on whether we support opening URLs when the .desktop files has NoDisplay=true
<lool> I really don't care either way
<lool> I just care to know which way to land the right fix  :-)
<bfiller> tedg: why wouldn't we support it?
<tedg> bfiller, Well upstart-app-launch doesn't support launching things that aren't user apps.
<tedg> bfiller, I'm worried that you'll end up showing an icon in the launcher that no one can get to.
<tedg> bfiller, Which seems like bad UI.
<bfiller> tedg: huh?
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> ogra_: SSH started to work after "start ssh" on ADB shell, but it doesn't start automatically when the device is rebooted. However, I doubt that this will be a problem, but I wonder if I did something wrong. I got the impression that it was supposed to start automatically
<bfiller> tedg: it's just an app, but we need a way to prevent it from being launched directly in the dash without an url. how can that be done without Nodisplay=true?
<tedg> bfiller, Let me ask differently, why on no-url doesn't it just pop up a content hub browser for videos?
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, no, we cant install debs on readonly images, remember ? so we ship ssh ... but we dont want it to start on every phone, so we had to make this comrpomise ... it is preinstalled but off
<bfiller> tedg: it probably will do that in the future, but that doesn't exist yet
<cyphermox> ahhh, so happy with my tea purchase yesterday. 30$ for 100g, but it's amazing quality jasmine tea :)
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> ogra_: (It seems that my last comment was misleading. I meant to say that for me it should not make any harm that SSH does not start automatically)
<cyphermox> davmor2: ^ so no amount of breakage from you will make this day a bad day
<cyphermox> :)
<tedg> bfiller, Do you guys want mediaplayer to be single instance then?  It seems like it'd be reasonable to swap between two videos...
<lool> ralsina, dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1232071 (just a heads up)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232071 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Please login to your U1 account: Close button doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> tedg: yes single instance, think we already made that change
<bfiller> tedg: at least I recall the MR, let me check
<davmor2> cyphermox: That sounds like a challenge you sure you wanna go there on a friday ;)
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> davmor2: fridays is for fixin'
<bfiller> tedg: yup, that's in there already
<dobey> lool: that's a dupe
<ralsina> lool: yes, the close button is a unity bug, the scope doesn't refresh
<ralsina> lool: agreed on the link, we'll add it
<tedg> bfiller, But is that right?  I mean, it doesn't seem like you'd want only one mediaplayer if it's 1:1 with video files on your system.
<davmor2> cyphermox: You're a brave man, some might say foolish, but I'll with brave ;)
<mhall119> apparmor_parser is taking up a lot of my CPU time after instaling 67 and rebooting
<cyphermox> haha a bit of both
<charles> cyphermox: not sure I understand your question about changing the qml for the pair?
<ogra_> NewUbuntuTouchUs, all our focus is on readonly images, you simply inherit the setup from them on the rw ones
<charles> cyphermox: the ProvidePinCodeDialog.qml file changed
<cyphermox> the last change to the qml file to fix the Pair button
<bfiller> tedg: think it's right, playing more than one video at a time doesn't make a lot of sense
<bfiller> at least for now it's right
<jdstrand> mhall119: that is to be expected. 2nd reboot won't
 * davmor2 pulls Mjölnir out of the cupboard and starts tapping cyphermox code with it, this won't take a minute I promise :D
<mhall119> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> mhall119: there is a click-apparmor job to update click package apparmor policy if apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changed and if the package's apparmor profile is affected be the change
<cyphermox> davmor2: the what what now?
<dobey> lool, ralsina: and the "add a link to system-settings" bug is #1231517
<jdstrand> mhall119: which is pretty much everything since the templates have been updated
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: setting background still doesn't work in build 67
<tedg> bfiller, So I don't see any way around for the time we have left just allowing NoDisplay.  But I do think it's a bug that we should discuss with design.  It seems confusing that we can have an app show up, that then you can't find again.
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mj%C3%B6lnir
<mhall119> jdstrand: as long as it's only after installing a new version
<ogra_> mhall119, the fix still didnt land
<ralsina> dobey: awesome, I'll affect click-scope as well
<dobey> that is the click scope :)
<ralsina> argh, I meant lool: I will affect click-update-manager as well
<bfiller> tedg: it was working earlier in the week, what changed? was getting launched from scope
 * ralsina is crosswired today
<dobey> heh
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<tedg> bfiller, Not sure.  It's been that way... forever...
<jdstrand> mhall119: the job runs everytime, but it will only hit the parser in the circumstances I just mentioned
<tedg> mhall119, Howdy
<jdstrand> mhall119: so in the normal case it is fast. you'll see-- second boot will be *awesome*
<bfiller> tedg: if I get rid of NoDisplay then it will start working again?
<tedg> bfiller, I believe so.  I haven't verified that, responding to lool's bug.
<bfiller> lool: can you verify that removing the NoDisplay from mediaplayer will make it launchable from scope?
<lool> bfiller: it does
<lool> bfiller: I did test that earlier today
<jdstrand> mhall119: note, this won't happen after every system update either-- only those where policy changed in a way that requires a particular app's policy to be updated
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay I give in it's not detecting this headset, my laptop picked it up no issues so the headset is good
<cyphermox> ok
<bfiller> lool: thanks, I'll do an MR to remvoe it then
<cyphermox> davmor2: file a bug against bluez, provide the output of hciconfig, and /var/log/syslog
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> Can I somehow use the keybaord of my workstation to type on a device with Ubuntu Touch?
<jdstrand> mhall119: so if I uploaded an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu update for the "contacts" policy group-- if you have 100 click apps installed and 1 uses the contacts policy group, only the one will be regenerated
<mhall119> tedg: hey, I'm told the phone's URI handling relies on a hard-coded list you maintain somewhere
<tedg> mhall119, top secret hard coded list.
<mhall119> jdstrand: thanks, good to know
<mhall119> tedg: I need to get the docviewer added to that list
<tedg> mhall119, Do you have a security letter?
<mhall119> I can forge one, what does it need to say?
<jdstrand> mhall119: thing is, click-apparmor 1.0.10 is the first to have the upstart job, and we've had several updates to the templates during the dev cycle, so everything is being regenerated most probably
<tedg> mhall119, MR to lp:url-dispatcher, just add it to the big array.
<tedg> mhall119, And then update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> Do you know if it's possible to install OpenJDK on a device with Ubuntu Touch?
<tedg> mhall119, In general, you can put what ever you want there.  I'd recommend being more specific than less if you know about the format.
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> The command: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-lib", gave me errors
<mhall119> tedg: ok, I'll look at the code and probably ping you later
<davmor2> pmcgowan: this made me surprisingly happy http://ubuntuone.com/7SGDsJ9eaOWTxPjGfxaLPp  http://ubuntuone.com/0JotsAynUJHoIRcu5mC518  http://ubuntuone.com/4gqYL9T7IOdBUI7zKDNxUm  http://ubuntuone.com/4cTR3tvMTTriwQik3cfxGj  http://ubuntuone.com/1SalFLU1sRpVRgQTzSLPWb
<pmcgowan> davmor2, oh cool, didnt know that landed
<pmcgowan> although seems the two times should match ;(
<tedg> lool, So assuming ricmm is able to test things working together, and that works, are you happy with this MR?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/fdo-application-open/+merge/186887
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the 0 minutes spent in calls threw me then I realised I probably was on for a minute :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: oh indeed out by a minute I think that is an issue when you let the phone sleep then wake it almost immediately it knocks the time out slightly, it's like the welcome page doesn't update because it isn't asleep long enough
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the only issue is you can't always reproduce it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah its just kinda funny, I should make a bug on it
<davmor2> seb128: in settings the time, I add my city, it shows up as "Wolverhampton, GB" I click on it and nothing happens is this bit implemented fully yet?  I don't want to write a bug if it isn't meant to work yet :)
<seb128> davmor2, the backend is waiting on lightdm and other bits to land, that's happening today
<seb128> (you like number 6 to ask today)
<Laney> monday now
<davmor2> seb128: Sorry dude.
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> the "lack of feedback" is a design issue
<davmor2> Laney: Monday now, is that for the fix to land?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> well, it should show the line you click on as selected
<seb128> but that's not very obvious
<seb128> you might want to talk to mpt about it/file a bug
<Laney> hmm?
<Laney> I don't think he means that; it won't give you any feedback at all as the tz isn't actually changing
<Laney> you can't see the designed effect until it works
<cyphermox> charles: omg omg omg it's paired!
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: http://ubuntuone.com/2Jpl2P72xzAYmcX58zUDtY this is what I see, if I tap Wolverhampton, GB nothing happens.  That's the bit that does nothing currently
<Laney> correct
<seb128> davmor2,
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227520 in android (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, well, I think the "designed effect" is not very obvious that something happened either (from testing on my desktop)
<seb128> Laney, but maybe that's only me
<Laney> not sure, but anyway that's not what you get when it doesn't work at all
<seb128> right, nothing get colored on the device atm
<seb128> because no tz gets selected to match the list
<davmor2> seb128: cool so a couple of fixes need to land.  I'm assuming when it works it just goes back to the main page and changes to BST or UTC+1 and the time changes right?
<charles> cyphermox: woot!
<cyphermox> charles: however, nothing plays
<cyphermox> Sep 27 15:44:25 ubuntu-phablet pulseaudio[988]: [bluetooth] module-bluetooth-device.c: Failed to acquire transport /org/bluez/1360/hci0/dev_00_16_FE_D6_F8_84/fd0
<davmor2> cyphermox: I don't believe you I think you are over tea'd
<seb128> davmor2, it doesn't back to the mainpage, it applies the change and highlight the locations in the list, that correspond to the tz you selected
<seb128> davmor2, so you can click on another one if you miss clicked
<seb128> davmor2, then you can go back with the usually action bar
<charles> cyphermox: woot!
<davmor2> seb128: oh okay, that's a little odd in behaviour.  Everything else jumps back to the main page, like accounts etc so I expected this to be the same
<cyphermox> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163242/
<davmor2> by main page I mean the first page you encounter in that section
<seb128> davmor2, right, that's why I said I find it a bit weird as well
<seb128> davmor2, but that behaviour is a design issue, so talk to mpt if you feel strongly about it
<mpt> davmor2, seb128: It's quite possible I've underspecified success feedback across System Settings, so please report bugs if anything feels weird.
<seb128> mpt, ok
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, hey there...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, question about the OptionSelectorDelegate...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, how can I update the icon of and already displayed item?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, and why does it not automatically scale down too big icons?
<NewUbuntuTouchUs> (Have to quit for this day. Thanks for answers)
<lool> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/fdo-application-open/+merge/186887 >> except for the app version
<lool> tedg: I certainly don't think it should be there; have commented as such in the mp
<lool> tedg: otherwise, I guess ok; does not look beautiful in terms of dbus namings, but I can live with this convention
<lool> tedg: please don't top approve it until the other changes are ready to go in though
<tedg> lool, I'm worried that we could never add apparmor support if we need it then.  That's the dbus name that they have for HUD and other services.
<tedg> DBus path to be more correct
<lool> tedg: it seems so wrong to say "I want gedit_1.2 to open this link"
<tedg> lool, Yes, ricmm is bringing all the branches together and making sure they meld.
<tedg> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913  :-)
<tedg> lool, If you scroll to the tests you can see examples
<tedg> lool, line ~490
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, hey
<nic-doffay> already displayed item?
<nic-doffay> Not sure I understand that one.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, well... the problem I have is that the icon isn't known at the time of the definition (initial binding) of the OptionSelectorDelegate...
<davmor2> seb128, mpt: bug it is then, shall I write it or are you already doing so seb128 ?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, so it needs to update the icon in the delegate onCompleted() function
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, that doesn't seem to work
<seb128> davmor2, I'm not doing it, so please do
<davmor2> no worries
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I wonder if that's me overlooking something or OptionSelectorDelegate just not allowing this later update to the icon
<nic-doffay> MacSlow looking at it again I'll get back to you now...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I've problems with the correct size too... the icon seems to be bigger than the itemHeight
<davmor2> seb128: package is it ubuntu-system-settings?
<seb128> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, it's eod for me now... so no rush... I might even opt to switch back to a custom delegate...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I'd do that tbh
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I at least know that  a custom delegate works too... so that probably will give me a bit more freedom
<cyphermox> charles: let me know if you need more info
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, have you talked about the print dialog with the product management?
<charles> cyphermox: that's something we should look at, but I'm not sure it's part of the won't pair / won't connect bug
<charles> cyphermox: ie, not a settings issue
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, sorry no not yet
<pmcgowan> will let you know
<charles> cyphermox: so I think I'm going to get this MP ready for the pairing/connecting and then we'll keep digging
<jdstrand> mardy: hey, fyi, bug #1232097
<ubot5> bug 1232097 in accounts-qml-module (Ubuntu Saucy) "accounts-qml-module requires read/write access to accounts.db" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232097
<skaman> hi guys... anyone know the status of ubuntu touch on nexus 7 3g (asus 32gb version)? after ubuntu touch being 'flipped' it stopped working .. doesn't boot anymore :(
<lool> tedg: app-id-url >> how badly do we need this?  there are tests, but it's still quite a bit of new code
<lool> tedg: in any case, I think you should sync with cjwatson on how to get manifests; I'm not sure it's ok to poke at the click directory of the app to get the manifest; there's a click command to dump all manifests, maybe there's one just for one manifest
<tedg> lool, We needed it when everything was going to be click packages, because things like datetime needed to show the clock, but since everything is a legacy app now, I don't think it's as important.  It's a branch I started a while ago.
<cyphermox> charles: I have no idea what it could be if not settings... pairing manually does work properly at least for a2dp
<cyphermox> charles: though it seems in this instance you're actually pairing for hsp
<lool> tedg: Ok; if we don't need, let's keep it for post-13.10
<lool> tedg: we're cranking down the number of things we're pushing in
<davmor2> seb128, mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1232114  hope that makes sense
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Adding timezone behviour is odd" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> lool, Hmm, the other person that was asking was dbarth_.  dbarth_ do you need a non-versioned way to launch apps?
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<dbarth_> tedg: hi
<cjwatson> lool,tedg: I would say it's not OK to poke at the click directory; using "click list --manifest" should be OK for now, just a bit slower than it needs to be, and I can add something that gets the manifest for just one package
<lool> cjwatson: right
<dbarth_> tedg: need, well, i'd like to have that to help with testing yes
<skaman> here they speack about the issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/328414/ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-3g-autodeploy-zip-not-found ... but seem there's no solution for now
<bfiller> tedg, lool : https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/mediaplayer-app/remove-no-display/+merge/188092
<cjwatson> (Or possibly using the relevant PackageKit D-Bus interfaces if those tell you what you need; that uses "click list --manifest" behind the scenes)
<tedg> cjwatson, We're doing it in URL dispatcher as well :-)  Though, I'd kinda prefer to just wait for the libclick and fix all that then.
<cjwatson> tedg: Yeah, I can understand that, though you definitely won't get that for 13.10
<lool> bfiller: happroved
<charles> cyphermox, right.
<tedg> cjwatson, Sure, so for 13.10 would you be okay with us finding the manifest?
<charles> cyphermox: for example if you're just wanting to play music through your headset to test
<tedg> dbarth_, Hmm, okay.  That's probably not enough for me to convince lool to land it for 13.10 :-)  We can land after?
<tedg> bfiller, Thanks!
<cjwatson> tedg: I'd actually prefer to just add an interface for you to get the manifest for a single package.  I've been meaning to do that anyway and it's not hard
<cjwatson> tedg: Assuming that you can tolerate a fork/exec for this
<charles> cyphermox: so if you do that on the desktop & connect a headset there, you also have to go into sound settings and tell it to direct to the headset
<cjwatson> (for now)
<dbarth_> tedg: sure, not a hard dependency for us
<charles> do we want to auto-redirect everything when we make that connection? it's not clear to me that we do
<dbarth_> tedg: which branch can i look into meanwhile?
<tedg> cjwatson, We're already doing that to get the package directory.
<tedg> dbarth_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913
<cjwatson> tedg: Is that "so yes, it's OK" or "so we've already blown our time budget"? :-)
<dbarth_> ok,thanks tedg
<tedg> cjwatson, Basically :-)
<cjwatson> tedg: OK.  I won't get to it today - would you mind filing a bug to remind me and I'll do it early next week?
<tedg> cjwatson, Yup, will do.  I'll add tasks for me as well.
<cjwatson> Ta
<cyphermox> charles: well, yes and no. The device is there from the start, just not the pulse default
<cyphermox> charles: but it's also likely not paired with the same profile
<popey> cjwatson: is there some magic to installing click packages on a 13.10 desktop which differs from on-device installing? Both pkcon and click install barf for me (in interesting and different ways)
<popey> should I expect them to work?
<popey> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163425/ is what I get fom click install
<davmor2> cyphermox: good news for a change dude, I've been connected to 3g most of the day no disconnects,  IP address has changed a couple of times mind, but I don't care I could still connect :)
<cyphermox> ah?
<cjwatson> popey: not remotely supported right now
<cyphermox> does ip addr show the same as the address if you go to ipchicken, for example?
<popey> balls
<cjwatson> popey: pkcon is not expected to work yet.  as for that click install log, hm, that ought to work, smells like a package-specific bug
<cjwatson> popey: file me a bug with a pointer to the package in question and I'll take a look
<popey> cjwatson: against what?
<cjwatson> popey: click
<popey> lp:click?
<cjwatson> (the package in Ubuntu)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hey, did you see my ping from yesterday wrt to click_copy?
<popey> oh okay
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm using whatismyip.com.  I had the same issue on android it changed a load on there
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click
<popey> thanks
<cjwatson> popey: (by "not remotely supported", though, I mean that even after you install it, launching probably isn't hooked up properly
<cyphermox> davmor2: alright
<ogra_> cjwatson, next image will have fill polkit support btw
<cjwatson> sergiusens: 09:14 <cjwatson> sergiusens: click_copy - right, it got autodeployed.  Do you still plan to move that to ~ubuntu-cdimage at some point?
<popey> i dont mind running qmlscene or somesuch
<cjwatson> ogra_: cool
<ogra_> *full
<cyphermox> nice
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes, that was my next question, the common team to get this under
 * ogra_ looks forward to remove some hacks next week regarding polkit
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'll move it during the weekend or early next week
<sergiusens> cjwatson, thanks a bunch
 * sergiusens goes back to day off
<lool> tedg: so dobey just added click removal feature to click scope, and we would like to implement stopping the running apps
<tedg> lool, Why?
<lool> tedg: would you have any clue on how to best do this?  is this with running apps scope?
<lool> tedg: it's bad from an user experience point of view
<tedg> lool, I believe cjwatson added support for keeping them around until they're stopped naturally.
<lool> you still get the app in the running list and you still get it sliding to the right
<tedg> Oh, I see.
<tedg> Not upgrade, but actually removing it.
<cjwatson> so actually I was meaning to talk with you about that, that's only if upstart-app-launch-tools is installed
<cjwatson> same thing applies to removal
<cjwatson> can we seed upstart-app-launch-tools?
<lool> we can
<lool> but not sure this works in all cases
<tedg> lool, So I'd suggest that dobey use libupstart-app-launch and use the stop function.
<ogra_> sure, after a week of paperwork :)
<lool> are all apps launched with upstart-app-launch nowadays?
 * dobey did no such thing
<tedg> lool, Not yet
<tedg> lool, Today-ish.
<cjwatson> but even so, it still kind of makes sense to kill the app entirely rather than just having it suspended after you remove something
<lool> tedg: currently it asks click to remove it, it sounds like we'd want some hook to stop the app
<cjwatson> dobey: "that dobey use" => subjunctive, "that dobey should use"
<dobey> cjwatson: i didn't implement the functionality of uninstall :)
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, that was alecu
<tedg> lool, I'd say you want to ask click to remove it and then stop it.  That way there's no race on shutting it down.
<lool> dobey: how do you launch apps?
<dobey> lool: afaik, the dash does launching of apps
<dobey> lool: wasn't that what you fixed yesterday?
<lool> dobey: I think the scope has an "open
<dobey> the applications:// thing?
<lool> " button too
<dobey> lool: i think it just calls the unity action thing with NOT_HANDLED, and the application:// uri
<lool> dobey: indeed applicaiton: url is what this button uses
<lool> so that's kind of asymetric
<lool> we can open but not unopen
<lool> I guess click hook would make more sense then
<lool> dobey: BTW sorry for pulling you in on this
<lool> alecu: ^ might interest you a bit  :-)
<dobey> it's ok
<lool> cjwatson: since there's a click hook using upstart-all-launch-tools, is it ok if I move this to the click package?
<lool> cjwatson: I'll add a meta task for the seeding
<lool> alecu: this is about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1232130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232130 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling an app doesn't stop it" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> lool: Eh, what hook now?
<cjwatson> lool: I thought upstart-app-launch had its own hook, and I prefer that to live there
<cjwatson> lool: click has a hook system so we don't have to put stuff in click :)
<lool> cjwatson: Ok; I didn't know where the hook lived
<cjwatson> lool: oh, do you mean move the bug report to the click package?
<lool> yeah
<cjwatson> I'm kind of confused, I'm mostly firefighting something else right now
<lool> will move to upstart-app-launch
<cjwatson> Do something plausible and I'll fix it up if necessary later :)
<lool> tedg: could you take a look at the upstart-app-launch part of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1232130 ? not critically urgent, just a nice bug fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232130 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling an app doesn't stop it" [Undecided,New]
<lool> tedg: when that's ready, will seed upstart-app-launch-tools in (albeit right now the hook doesn't seem to require that?)
<tedg> lool, I'm confused, what do you want to happen in upstart-app-launch there/
<tedg> ?
<lool> tedg: updating the hook to stop apps when clicks get removed
<tedg> lool, Oh, you think the desktop hook should do that?
<lool> tedg: there's a /usr/share/click/hooks/upstart-app-launch-desktop.hook one
<lool> tedg: So I thought we'd get another one nearby
<tedg> Yeah, okay.  I see now.
<lool> I'm fried, going off; by folks!
<lool> *bye
<tedg> 'night lool!
<lool> dinner first  ;-)
<lool> but wont stay up long
<alecu> lool: ping
<alecu> lool: so, I should change the scope to use upstart-app-launch-tools to launch the apps?
<alecu> lool: last week the scope was still launching the apps itself, and with a recent branch I made the scope delegate the launching to the dash
<lool> alecu: I think not
<lool> alecu: application:// will go unity -> url-dispatcher -> upstart-app-launch
<alecu> lool: ah, so, should the upstart-app-launch change be in the dash instead?
<lool> alecu: you should worry to keep the click scope code as simple and focused on what it needs to do as possible, and I think moving to applications:// helped with that
<lool> alecu: it's just that noone does the stop right now; tedg will add a hook to do this
<alecu> lool: ok, great. Perhaps I misread the backlog then.
<m-b-o> balloons: meep meep
<balloons> m-b-o, aloha
<m-b-o> hey, I'm wondering if there will be any changes to the localstorage path in click packages?
<m-b-o> if, than the tests will terribly fail
<balloons> m-b-o, not to my knowledge, but I know weather does some db things most apps don't do
<m-b-o> ballons: okay, we will see soon I guess?
<balloons> m-b-o, indeed we shall
<balloons> :-)
<Strauch> Hi out there, just flashed a version of Ubuntu TOuch on my Galaxy Nexus band like to gove the dev process a little tryout. On StackOverflow I found out, that I have to install the ssh server on the phone, but how?
<w-flo> Strauch, AFAIK, recent images come with sshd preinstalled but disabled.. there's some magic dot-file you can create so it starts on boot, but I don't remember the file name, and I'm not sure it's documented anywhere. Maybe check /etc/init/whatever-sshd-is.override
<w-flo> uhh, race condition..
<davmor2> cyphermox: right dude, this weekend I will be mostly on 3g, is there anything you need me to log if things play up so I can get them copied somewhere?
<davmor2> m-b-o: is the correct reply to meep meep, I'm ringing acme?
<m-b-o> davmor2: hehe, could be
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you do anything wrt adbd running as phablet already ? i know you started some work there and it came up in a call today
<pstolowski> heyas, I'm not able to flash with --channel daily-proposed today (error on retrieving daily-proposed/maguro/index.json); anything changed there?
<cwayne_> pstolowski, it's devel-proposed now
<pstolowski> cwayne_: ah, thanks!
<cwayne_> pstolowski, np!
<cyphermox> davmor2: well, anything that fails, but then I'll just need /var/log/syslog; I can manage pretty well with just that
<cyphermox> davmor2: I can possibly get you a package to test the auto-reconnection before EOD
<Nithin_> hello
<davmor2> cyphermox: mail it to me my end of day is 20 minutes or so :)  do you need the 2 list infos from ofono too?
<davmor2> cyphermox: contexts and modems is it?
<Nithin_> i would like to know if when ubuntu touch is available for my phone
<Nithin_> mine is a low end fone motorola defy plus
<ogra_> Nithin_, check if there is an entry for it on the porting wiki
<ogra_> !ports | Nithin_
<ubot5> Nithin_: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> !porting | Nithin_
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah, that would help too
<ogra_> geez, whats up with the bot ?
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok so expect a mail from me with the details -- if you don't get one it's because I failed to test succesfully on my own device
<ogra_> hmm, probably its just my brain
<davmor2> cyphermox:  no worries :)
<ogra_> !devices | Nithin_
<ubot5> Nithin_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Nithin_> thank you
<ogra_> sorry for the noise :)
<Nithin_> ok i have samsung galaxy s
<ejat> hi .. i cant change my timezone ..
<ejat> can look up my location but im unable to select the location
<Nithin_> i can flash that with ubuntu touch does all the features work ? or is it just a preview
<davmor2> Nithin_: I don't think samsung galaxy s is supported nless there is a port, on the ports page it will tell you what works and what doesn't
<Nithin_> thanks again
<ejat> anyone?
<cwayne_> ejat, that's going to be fixed monday
<cwayne_> ejat, for now, running phablet-config timezone from your laptop with your phone plugged in should work
<ejat> cwayne_, thanks alot its work ..
<ejat> :)
<cwayne_> ejat, no problem :)
<ejat> where can i check the current bugs ?
<mfisch> ejat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/
<ejat> i just flash the device a few hours ago ..
<mfisch> did something change about how launcher favorites are set?
<ejat> so at least i didnt ask more questions if there is inside the bugs list
<mfisch> cwayne: I see this key which I dont remember from before: com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorite-migration ''
<mfisch> cwayne: I wonder if it uses a different mechanism now
<cwayne_> mfisch, maybe it's done in AccountService
<cwayne_> in fact i think it is
<pmcgowan> mfisch, ejat there are actually a lot more bugs spread over a lot of projects
<cwayne_> i think AS gets the default from dconf
<pmcgowan> ejat, dont worry about asking here
<mfisch> cwayne: do you know what call it is?
<mfisch> I dont remember seeing that from introspection yesterday
<cwayne_> mzanetti, hey, doesnt the launcher use AccountService now?  and it just gets its defaults from gsettings?
<mfisch> there's certainly no obvious call for launchers/faves
<ejat> pmcgowan, noted ..
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yeah, it does
<mfisch> how does one unpin a fave?
<cwayne_> or pin one for that matter
<mfisch> I removed it from the launcher, apparently, but it's still there. Let me reboot unity
<cwayne_> mzanetti, ^
<mfisch> cwayne: long press on the app icon
<cwayne_> yeah
<mzanetti> mfisch: is the application still running?
<mfisch> yeah
<cwayne_> im curious to know programatically though, curious as to what AS does
<mzanetti> yep. can't remove running apps
<mfisch> okay it's gone now (restarted unity)
<cyphermox> mzanetti: so, did you file a bug for me after all ? :)
<mzanetti> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> cool
<mzanetti> cyphermox: let me know if I should do something to test
<mfisch> mzanetti: do you know where in A/S that the favorites are set?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: I guess such stuff can be complex to reproduce
<cyphermox> mzanetti: heh. it's networking. most issues are hard to reproduce so I'm getting used to it :)
<mzanetti> mfisch: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items
<mfisch> oh cool you can set arbitrary props
<mzanetti> cyphermox: still, let me know if I can help
<mfisch> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> mfisch: use this to reset AS and make it reload defaults from dconf:
<mzanetti> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<ejat> ive tried to add new feed .. eg. ubuntu planet ... after i tick the search result .. what next?
<cwayne_> mzanetti, is it possible to change the order of sub-scopes?  like make Online Videos show up at the top of the videos scope?
<lool> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/clear-cache/+merge/188141 just to see the diff and see test results
<lool> ralsina: there is an addition of the "" hash_proto there
<lool> not sure this one line change is enough to get this working, and would be good to have tests on this
 * lool redisappears
<mzanetti> cwayne_: for sure. but I don't know how.
<cwayne_> mzanetti, any idea who might? mhr3 perhaps?
<mzanetti> cwayne_: yes. very likely
 * mhr3 is on train with very flaky connection, might not get your msg
<lool> ralsina: looks like this was broken in r138
<ralsina> lool: that actually adds "" as a known algo
<lool> ralsina: yes
<lool> ralsina: I dont know whether it's enough, but it seems to be needed and you can see this code was changed in r138
<ralsina> could be
<mhr3> cwayne_, the order is preserved from the scope category definition, see /usr/share/unity/scopes/video.scope
<ejat> after install apps ... cant uninstall ?
<cwayne_> mhr3, oh, it just takes the order from there?
<ejat> pkon error
<mhr3> cwayne_, yes
<cwayne_> mhr3, that's simple enough, thank you sir!
<lool> ralsina: and it seems the expectation is no hash
<cwayne_> lool, ping, is there any chance you can give me write access to the landing asks spreadsheet?
<lool> cwayne_: sorry that's an asac or didrocks thing
<ralsina> lool: right, which for image updates sounds fishy
<cwayne_> damn, thanks anyway lool
<lool> ralsina: we do our own hashing with crypto
<ejat> gmail touch app can install even got installed 1st flashing device?
<cwayne_> cjwatson, what would the application:// url for a clickapp be?  would it be for example qr-code.desktop, or com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code_0.3
<ejat> tried to uninstall then failed
<ejat> pkon remove error
<cwayne_> cjwatson, for context, we're adding a clickapp to the launcher favorites dconf key
<ralsina> lool: ok, so it could be an easy fix, I'll get gatox checking that
<lool> ralsina: lp:~barry/ubuntu-system-image/lp1196991 is a recent branch from barry, so I suspect it's where he prepares updated s-i, and it has this snipped in systemimage/download.py: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6164012/
<lool> ralsina: best to confirm this with gator and barry, but wanted to give you a head start
<ralsina> lool: cool, thx
<alecu> cjwatson: it's application://xxx.desktop, where xxx is packagename_appid_version
<alecu> sorry, cwayne_ ^
<barry> gatox, ralsina, lool let's talk about u-d-m
<alecu> cwayne_: and, it needs three slashes, so:
<lool> barry: hey!
<alecu> application:///xxx.desktop
<dobey> alecu: i don't think that one would make it into the defaults! :)
<lool> barry: so IIUC you have a regression since r138 of ubuntu-download-manager in 0.2+13.10.20130926.2-0ubuntu1
<lool> barry: your code passes '' to a download gup
<lool> group
<alecu> cwayne_: for examples, look in ~/.local/share/applications/  for the .desktops that are created when you install apps.
<lool> barry: does it expect md5 hashing or no hashing?
<cwayne_> alecu, so it would be application:///com..ubuntu.developer.alecu_qr-code_0.3.desktop?
<barry> lool: right because we verify hashes at a higher level.  we don't need udm to verify hashes and in fact often don't have them.  so previously we'd decided that empty strings means "don't do hash verification".  the regression was that it now validates the hash algo but doesn't accept ''
<barry> to mean no hashing
<alecu> cwayne_: yes, but with only one dot after com :-)
<barry> lool, gatox this is fixed in mandel's branch that i'm using for all my other integration tests
<barry> lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/clear-cache
<ralsina> barry, gatox: we *could* just land that branch
<ralsina> it's a risk, but it only touches things only barry is using...
<cwayne_> alecu, :P thanks for the help
<alecu> cwayne_: I can see that differing version numbers will be annoying for the launcher, though.
<gatox> ralsina, is that branch proposed for review
<gatox> ?
<lool> barry: this branch has other changes, do you think it's good to go?
<lool> gatox: I proposed it
<lool> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/clear-cache/+merge/188141
<lool> but not mandel
<ralsina> the main worry there is the calls to clearAccessCache can break stuff
<lool> barry: the delta of mandel's branch is a bit larger, includes logging and cache handling and other stuff
<barry> lool: i think mandel wanted to clean some stuff up, and tbh, i don't know for sure that it doesn't affect click, but this branch is working *great* for me
<lool> barry: do you know about the cache handling changes?
<ralsina> lool: those are to speed up tests but I don't think they are properly isolated yet
<barry> lool: yes.  there's a bug in qt that causes the cache to keep the server active for 120 seconds, which causes my test shutdowns to lag horribly
<barry> lool: my test suite runs in about 10 minutes with this fix.  about 3h without
<gatox> ralsina, lool barry i would say +1 on that branch, it's just cleaning up stuff and improving the logger.... and it adds the  << "" that fix barry bug
<cwayne_> alecu, yeah, also using the .desktop name from .local/share/applications doesn't seem to work here
<ralsina> gatox: AND cleaning up the access cache which we don't want if there's an ongoing download
<barry> ralsina: but i think it only does that if -stoppable is given
<barry> which is only for my test suite
<gatox> ralsina, i can do a quick branch adding the  << "" if you want and avoid those problems
<lool> gatox: +1 on the mp?
<ralsina> barry: if --stoppable already in the branch, I'd +1
<gatox> lool, checking with ralsina
<lool> gatox: do you know how to test the download manager?
<gatox> lool, run the tests? or test it irl?
<barry> yeah (but it's single dash 'cause that's apparently how qt rolls or something ;)
<ralsina> lool: there's unit tests, we'd have to build it with this branch and test it IRL with the click scope and the update manager
<lool> ralsina: So IIUC, we don't want to land system-image with new download manager without tests and we can't enable the tests at build time or autopkgtests if they take 3 hours
<lool> ralsina: I would personally prefer the smaller change of adding "", but it seems this branch also has the required testsuite speed fixes
<lool> gatox: both  :-)
<barry> and that's 3h on a speedy amd64 desktop :)
<ralsina> barry: that's the system-update tests? Whoa :-)
<gatox> lool, you can do make check for the tests and there is also a python script to IRL testing...
<ralsina> I am checking that everything is hidden behind -stoppable
<ralsina> with that, I'll +1
<barry> ralsina: yep.  fortunately with the fixes its 10m, so yay!
<lool> gatox: not that I want to do it
<lool> gatox: but I'd like someone to do it  :-)
<lool> before we take it
<lool> gatox, ralsina: If you guys could arrange to test this and land it in trunk, we could push it to an image late tonight or over the week-end
<ralsina> lool: yes, let's do IRL testing, it's just too risky
<lool> it's why I care that we get the system updates autotested in our image testing before we release new images; this kind of bug freaks me out that people can't update  :-)   I guess they can still phablet-flash
<barry> lool, ralsina, gatox that would be great.  my plan is to have my integration branch ready for monday morning.  then if udm is published by then, i can do upgrade testing with my branch on my real device and if that looks good, upload the new s-i on monday
<ralsina> barry: mandel starts like 5 hours before you
<ralsina> barry: he could doublecheck and land this before your EOD
<ralsina> sorry SOD
<barry> ralsina: true, but will it get published for armhf by then?
<ralsina> well, worst case it would be in the same image as your code
<lool> I was thinking a bit the same earlier, but wasn't sure; I kind of feel safer about having it in images earlier
<cwayne_> alecu, is there an AS call to pin something to the launcher?  doing it from dconf doesn't quite seem to work..
<lool> it's a regression for software not yet in the image, but that we're trying to land monday
<ralsina> ok, so we'll try to merge it today if we can get enough testing for confidence
<ralsina> plus surely those 3 hour tests are no fun in landing :-)
<lool> ralsina: what I care to land it in image is that it doesn't regress click
<lool> ralsina: mandel can confirm the system-image bits were indeed ok to land monday
<ralsina> lool: that's the IRL we are about to do. Checking with click and click-update
<lool> cool
<tedg> mhall119, I remembered I have this branch that adds the calendar URL, pretty much shows what you need: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/calendar-url/+merge/188146
<barry> ralsina, lool thanks guys!
<lool> barry: have a good week-end
<barry> lool: thanks!  hug your kids :)
<lool> I'll squeeze him
<mhall119> thanks tedg, hadn't had a chance to work on it yet though
<mhall119> tedg: am I missing something?  I don't see tests/dispatcher-test.cc in trunk
<mhall119> ah, nvm, I see it needs lp:~ted/url-dispatcher/testability too
<mhall119> tedg: can I build this on my laptop?
<Sam_> Hi All. Just a quick question  - Will development of the Ubuntu OS be carried out for the HTC Desire (Bravo) and if so is there a time scale?
<tedg> mhall119, Yes
<tedg> mhall119, bzr bd
<tedg> mhall119, Or "cmake . && make"
<tedg> mhall119, Hopefully charles will review that testing branch soon so it gets in trunk <hint, hint>  ;-)
 * tedg isn't subtle
<mhall119>  /w 78
<charles> mmm, unit tests
<charles> tedg, if you're in a reciprocating kind of mood, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings
<bfiller> mhall119: what's the trick to install apps from the apps scope? I keep getting Error Log onto your Ubuntu One account
<tedg> charles, Sure
<mhall119> bfiller: have you logged into your U1 account?
<mhall119> bfiller: that's something new, btw
<bfiller> mhall119: no I haven't
<mhall119> davmor2: I think my son has a future in QA, he's breaking this connect4 game
<karni> Hey guys :) Anyone knows what would cause that error in Unity plugin? (unity8/plugins/Ubuntu/.. sort of plugin)
<karni> file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/DashMusic.qml:21:1: module "Ubuntu.Demo" is not installed
<karni> It works when I use the run_on_device, but when I build a deb and install it, it says my plugin, Ubuntu.Demo is not installed
<mhall119> bfiller: seems logging into your U1 account makes installing work again
<alecu> cwayne_: the scope is not pinning things to the launcher yet. What do you mean by "AS call to pin" ?
<cwayne_> alecu, like, some gdbus call to accountservice to add it
<bfiller> mhall119: yup, working now. thanks
<alecu> cwayne_: ah, I don't know. And I don't understand why accountservice has to do with it!
<cwayne_> alecu, it seems to handle launcher items now
<cwayne_> no worries, i'll figure it out somehow!
<alecu> cwayne_: I'm taking a look too, because I need it for a further branch
<alecu> cwayne_: it seems to be done in plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend/launcherbackend.cpp in lp:unity8
<alecu> cwayne_: and you are right, it's definitely using AccountServices
<alecu>         m_accounts->setUserProperty(m_user, "com.canonical.unity.AccountsService", "launcher-items", QVariant::fromValue(items));
<alecu> I wonder if there's a simpler way to use this from the scope, because I don't want to repeat all of the code in launcherbackend.cpp in Vala :P
<alecu> hmm... and this code will need the adding of the third slash to "application:///" uris
<cwayne_> alecu, yeah, i expected that
<cwayne_> alecu, so what we're trying to do is have the dconf defaults that it pulls from include a click app
<cwayne_> it's proving to be much more difficult than anticipated
<mfisch> cwayne: do you know where the settings migration code is?
<alecu> cwayne_: I expect another problem: this code is assuming that no other piece of code touches the value stored in AccountsServices
<alecu> cwayne_: while the dash is running, that is.
<alecu> cwayne_: in my case, I need to pin apps from the click app preview while the dash is running
<alecu> so, I definitely can't use AS directly
<alecu> I'll need to let the dash know when the user pins or unpins apps from the preview.
<cwayne_> oof
<cwayne_> alecu, sounds fun :P
<alecu> indeed
<mhall119> holy grouper!  My N7 has audio now!?!
<ogra_> danm
 * ogra_ makes a note to break it again
<ogra_> thats wasnt planned !
<ogra_> *that
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> ogra_: don't make me come over there
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> tedg: does the url dispatcher go by the order of things in the file and stop when it hits the first match?
<tedg> mhall119, Uhm, kinda.  It does application:/// first.
<tedg> mhall119, But the order shouldn't matter, it's only alphabetical.
<tedg> mhall119, I make no promises there.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, short term there should be 1-1 matchup
<mhall119> pmcgowan: what do you mean?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, there wont be more than one target for a url
<pmcgowan> or am i missing your question
<mhall119> pmcgowan: well it's possible to have a URL match more than one regex
<pmcgowan> mhall119, example?
<mhall119> /home/phablet/Videos/misplaced_file.pdf
<tedg> mhall119, That's a job for content-hub, not url dispatcher.
<tedg> mhall119, We'll kill all the file:/// URLs shortly after 13.10.
<tedg> mhall119, They were just a work around.
<mhall119> tedg: why would it be a job for content-hub?
<tedg> mhall119, Because content hub can do content type matching.
<tedg> mhall119, Also, confined apps won't be able to read anything in ~/Videos anyway.
<mhall119> tedg: that depends on their confinement doesn't it?
<mhall119> tedg: I was going to add URL handing for files that the ubuntu-docviewer-app can open
<tedg> mhall119, So wouldn't those be files in it's own directory?
<tedg> mhall119, That's what mediaplayer-app and musicplayer-app are doing.
<tedg> Oh, I think it's music-app
<mhall119> yeah, those use $HOME/Videos/ and $HOME/Music/ respectively
<tedg> Yes, and they have special access to allow reading those directories.
<mhall119> tedg: so my use-case is I download a PDF file from the webbrowser, the webbrowser should be able to launch the docviewer-app to show it to me
 * mhall119 is ignoring for now the use-cases around using the filemanager app
<mandel> barry, ping
<tedg> mhall119, Yes, so it'll need content hub to cross the application boundries.
<mhall119> tedg: which means I have to download the PDF in the browser, then go open the docviewer, then have it open the content-hub, then find the file I downloaded 3 steps ago?
<tedg> mhall119, I haven't followed content-hub recently, but last time I was in the conversation there was a push mode as well.  For instance, you could use it for printing.
<pmcgowan> tedg, I think this is a url handler case
<mhall119> hmm, I'llhave to look into that then, who's responsible for content-hub?
<tedg> pmcgowan, url-handler only does the strings, it doesn't reach into sandboxes.
<tedg> mhall119, kenvandine
<pmcgowan> true
<pmcgowan> so unless the docviewer could take an http url
<mhall119> it can take a file:/// url
<pmcgowan> it would be an export then, but that seems awkward
<mhall119> the docviewer would work the same way the music-app does
<tedg> mhall119, The problem is the the url browser would have would be file:///home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.developer_webbrowser_1.2.3/myfile.pdf
<mhall119> url-handler doesn't have to "reach it", it just has to call the app with the file as a parameter
<mhall119> "reach in"
<mhall119> tedg: yes, the docviewer would need a more liberal security policy
<tedg> mhall119, Read everything on disk?  :-)
<pmcgowan> maybe we allow read access to the downloads folder to specific apps, but that sounds dicey
<mhall119> tedg: everything under $HOME
<tedg> That's why we have the content hub specifically.  We should use it :-)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, it does make sense in that nothing else on the system can deal with a .pdf or .doc
<tedg> pmcgowan, But that's not really true, if you install libreoffice or inkscape on your tablet, they'll both want those as well.
<tedg> PDFMod also.  That's one of my favorites :-)
<jdstrand> yes-- why wouldn't docviewer use content-hub? would just need a content provider that gives a file view
<jdstrand> or something more elegant
<jdstrand> gallery for Documents
<pmcgowan> tedg, then it seems you turn off app confinement
<pmcgowan> root your phone and party on
<jdstrand> inkscape and libreoffice are debs right now-- they aren't confined
<tedg> pmcgowan, I don't want to root my phone!  That sounds scary.  We don't have that kind of relationship.
<tedg> pmcgowan, The goals were that we could provide Gtk/Qt file browser backends to use content hub as well.
<tedg> pmcgowan, So then those apps would with the same kind of system.
<jdstrand> to clickify things like that, we need to come up with something that they can use under confinement. there are several ideas-- inluding LD_PRELOAD tricks to use an out of process file picker (eg, the content hub)
 * jdstrand is with tedg :)
<tedg> It's clear, if you disagree, you disagree with ALL of Texas now!
<tedg> ;-)
<jdstrand> \o/
<kgunn> ChickenCutlass: ping
<ChickenCutlass> kgunn, hi
<stgraber> slangasek, mfisch, lool, jdstrand: boot time hooks: https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/boot-hooks/+merge/188172
<stgraber> it's extremely simple yet works great here (just tested with a bunch of jobs depending on various things and did an upgrade to make sure new-version works as expected)
<cipri> hi. Is there a wish-list  of packages / applications  for ubuntu touch?  I would like to have TeXLive on ubuntu touch (on nexus 10 ) . so that I can use it for writing my LaTeX documents.
<slangasek> stgraber: looks straightforward.  We are assuming /userdata is never wiped?
<slangasek> cipri: that's not the sort of thing we would include in the ubuntu touch images.  I suppose someone could package TeXLive as an app in the app store, but I'm not sure what that would even look like...
<stgraber> slangasek: correct, you'd need a full factory reset for that file to go away in which case I don't think re-running new-version should be an issue
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> should we pre-populate it at phone flash time?
<slangasek> mandel: I see that https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/allow-empty-hash had another rev pushed to it after the jenkins review... is this in need of a resubmit?
<stgraber> slangasek: not sure, it may actually make sense for most hooks to run on first boot too (thinking of apparmor profile generation for one), so having it trigger with OLD_VERSION=0 NEW_VERSION=<current> should be fine
<mandel> slangasek, yes, and we are talking about the semantics of it, but I would merge it
<cipri> slangasek, I was thinking that the ubuntu on ARM, are also aiming to be as productive as the normal versions. This was not the commercial of ubuntu touch?
<slangasek> stgraber: ok.
<cipri> having a full-pc in your phone, was this not the idea of Shuttleworth  in the promotional videos?
<slangasek> cipri: convergence is a longer-term goal.  Initial releases targeting the phone are focused on the requirements for the phone market.  As an end-user, you do have the option of making your OS install read-write by touching /userdata/.writable_image and using apt to manage the packages.
<slangasek> mandel: "would" merge it?  so, is there still something outstanding before it gets merged?
<mandel> slangasek, failing test
<slangasek> oh, hmm
<mandel> slangasek, exactly, but I've just got it fixed :)
<slangasek> ok then :)
<mandel> slangasek, I pushed the fix, waiting for jenkins to pick it up, and helping barry with the last fix
<slangasek> mandel: sweet!
<ejat> what format video that ubuntu touch can play ?
<ejat> is it base on the video folder ?
<ejat> what video format supported in touch ?
<barry> slangasek, mandel latest branch passes all my tests
<slangasek> barry: huzzah
<barry> slangasek: *and* in 853s
<barry> so a little slower, but that's expected, and still totally within reason
<hmrubin> Her
<hmrubin> Hey
<slangasek> barry: oh, excellent
<hmrubin> Quick question
<mandel> slangasek, is slower that the other branch because it does not break the code in a 1000 diff places, told barry the reason :)
<mandel> slangasek, FYI => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/count-ref-cache-management/+merge/188170
<barry> slangasek: and that's without any unexpected test skips (i still have a few for reasons unrelated to this integration work)
<hmrubin> When the online website says nexus 7 does that mean the original one too
<Tassadar> that _only_ means the original one
<barry> slangasek: i think at this point, mandel can go ahead and land this work, and i am going to start working on cleaning up and prepping a merge of s-i
<hmrubin> Wait so it isn't the 2013 version it's the 2012
<hmrubin> I have the 2012
<slangasek> hmrubin: yes, the reference device for this was the 2012 (codename grouper)
<hmrubin> OK and is that still in developer stage
<hmrubin> Cause i wanna dual boot
<slangasek> barry, mandel: ok, great.  Once udm lands in the archive, I'll be sure to do a live test on my phone of s-i :)
<slangasek> hmrubin: see the link in the topic for status: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo
<slangasek> hmrubin: but we don't support dual-booting
<barry> slangasek: my branch is up-to-date, though i still have a few things to clean up, but it'll be a good live test
<slangasek> barry: so you didn't take lp:~vorlon/ubuntu-system-image/lp1196991/ ?
<mandel> slangasek, barry I'm off to bed then, is kinda late here, I have told a couple of people to take a look at the branch, if there are any needs fixing I'll take care in the morning
<barry> slangasek: nope, sorry, never got to it ;)
<barry> mandel: thanks very much for staying up for us!
<slangasek> barry: it still applies and afaics is still correct per se
<barry> slangasek: cool.  i'll put it on the merge list
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-28
<hmrubin> How hard is it to install on nexus 7 and is it fully functioning
<hmrubin> Hi
<hmrubin> Hey
<XDS2010_> http://pastebin.com/ARYj4yRE    My response to: http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-edge-thank-you
<e-jat> I already enable cellular data .. But not working .. Im using n4
<e-jat> Already choose 2g/3g/4g
<AskUbuntu> Troubles with Nexus 4 Ubuntu touch - Ubuntu 13.10 connection | http://askubuntu.com/q/351067
<ejat> hi .. how to i check my data connection .. not function .. N4
<ejat> can anyone help ?
<ejat> ?
<hich-em> ping _salem
<sweb> is anybody install ubuntu touch on Peak+ (Geeksphone) [Firefox OS based smartphone] ? is it supported by ubuntu touch or not
<sweb> ?
<sweb> http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/8-peak.html
<sweb> CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 8225 1.2Ghz x2.UMTS 850/1900/2100 (3G HSPA). 
<sweb> GSM 850/900/1800/1900 (2G EDGE).Screen 4.3" qHD IPS Multitouch.Camera 8 MP (back) + 2 MP (front).4 GB (ROM) and 1 GB (RAM).MicroSD, Wifi N, Bluetooth 2.1 EDR, Radio FM, Light & Prox. Sensor, G-Sensor, Compass, GPS, MicroUSB, Flash (camera).Battery 1800 mAh.
<ahayzen> timppa, Hi, are you Tim Peeters?
<ricmm> ogra_:ping
<ricmm> ogra_: 27.1 seems to be misbehaving
<ricmm> rootfs seems to be failing to install correctly, expands too fast
<ricmm> clearly only for me, as reports work fine
<ricmm> :(
<ogra_> ricmm, yeah, works here too
<ricmm> yup
<ejat> my data network not working in n4 .. anyone can help me ?
<AskUbuntu> Cloud vs Local Sync | http://askubuntu.com/q/351202
<samir> hi...have got google nexus i9250...pls confirm the release date for stable ubuntu vversion for the same????
<samir> hi...have got google nexus i9250...pls confirm the release date for stable ubuntu vversion for the same????
<samir> anybody????
<ejat> elo .. im having the same problem with http://askubuntu.com/questions/318451/error-setting-3g-connection-on-ubuntu-touch
<ejat> elo...
<scaru> Hey guys, I was just wondering: Does Ubuntu Touch function like it did in the Ubuntu Edge videos (in that you can switch between Android and Ubuntu by tapping an icon) or is it like installing a custom rom on an Android (only one can be installed at a time)?
<popey> scaru: ubuntu touch doesn't run android
<scaru> Ok, so its a one or the other kind of deal?
<D4rkSilver> scaru: afaik yes
<scaru> Ok, thanks.
<Wilson18> Hi guys, any news for when Ubuntu Touch will be available for the HTC One?
<danielbeck_> Hi ogra_. Daker said me, that there is a problem with my application "RamSamSam Reader". It apparently does not work on Ubuntu Touch. Can you give me more information on this?
<maxking> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu-touch on my micromax canvas hd phone.
<maxking> Can anyone tell me which of the 4 in grouper/maguro/mako/manta images for recovery should I use?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-29
<fraanz> can someone help me install Ubuntu touch on a galaxy tab 2?
<fraanz> Please?
<OrokuSaki> <~~~ Triple booting Android 10.1, Ubuntu Touch, WebOS, and Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop.. on my HP Touchpad. =)
<OrokuSaki> created 3 new lvm partitions called ut-system, ut-data, ut-cache.. changed my sources.. ramdisk, updater-scripts in the .zip files and my fstab.
<OrokuSaki> I am not using update-fstab program in UT.
<OrokuSaki> Sweet.
<OrokuSaki> CyanogenMod guys were interested to hear the touchscreen doesn't always work 100%.. they said other then putting ts_srv in debugging (which I did) it may be an Ubuntu Touch issue
<OrokuSaki> some boots it does, some boots the liftoff of the finger is not correctly detected as a swipe, and though your finger is still on the screen, UT thinks the finger has lifted...
<OrokuSaki> Will keep looking I guess...
<eer> Hi
<eer> Quick question from a newbie: Is Ubuntu Touch 100% open source?
<Noskcaj> eer, Not all the packages you get get on it, but the core part should be
<eer> When will Ubuntu Touch be available approximately? I want to get rid of Android ASAP, as I don't trust it.
<eer> Never mind. Found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#When_will_Ubuntu_Touch_be_available.3F
<WebbyIT> Hi guys, is phablet-flash working for Nexus 7 tilapia?
<Pythonisto> hello
<Pythonisto> is Ubuntu Touch going to support Sony Xperia U ?
<hansg01> hi, just a simple question how can one contribute to the mobile os?
<Pythonisto> is Ubuntu Touch going to support Sony Xperia U ?
<Pythonisto> is Ubuntu Touch going to support Sony Xperia U ?
<popey> WebbyIT: should do, AIUI tilapia is the 3g grouper?
<popey> hansg01: sure.
<WebbyIT> popey, no, it's not supported unfortunately :/
<WebbyIT> popey, http://askubuntu.com/questions/335946/nexus-7-3g-2012-problem-with-ubuntu-touch
<popey> ah excellent
<WebbyIT> popey, where have I to open a bug for wireless settings?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<WebbyIT> popey, the bug is only on Ubuntu Touch, not on Ubuntu
<WebbyIT> popey, if there are more than one AP with same name Ubuntu Touch lists all, on PC they are grouped
<Laney> indicator-network
<popey> WebbyIT: ubuntu touch is ubuntu
<WebbyIT> popey, ok ok :)
<Laney> it's got a different indicator to the one you have on your desktop
<popey> WebbyIT: i have two access points with the same name and I am sure I see them grouped on touch
<popey> true dat
<WebbyIT> popey, mhhh I'm going to do update67, I'll try after that
<DJJeff> still waiting to see if anyone knows how to fix a black screen
<DJJeff> I am able to adb shell and even ssh in using adb forward tcp:5555 tcp:22
<DJJeff> I went back to ubuntu-touch preview and was able to see the login screen
<DJJeff> but after apt-get update apt-get upgrade reboot
<DJJeff> just a black screen
<DJJeff> really bugging me now cause samsung wont provide me with stock android firmware cause they are gay
<DJJeff> and samsung kies is broken in korean
<DJJeff> as seen here: http://puu.sh/4CpeF.png
<DJJeff> luckly I know how to WIRESHARK and samsung laughs at me: http://puu.sh/4CavN.png
<OrokuSaki_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426924 Dual Booting Android and UT since I have LVM's =)
<OrokuSaki_> well.. triple booting if you include webos.. and quad if you include ubuntu desktop running gnome
<AskUbuntu> Will my Ubuntu Touch be compatible with Samsung Galaxy Ace? | http://askubuntu.com/q/351477
<ejat> anyone having 3g problem on nexus 4?
<samuele> Hallo
<user82> will the 17th release have a 3g config gui? or automatic 3g configuration
<popey> user82: it already does
<user82> popey, good to know
<ejat> popey, http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html can be use in current ubuntu-system images?
<ejat> its read-only right?
<ejat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/318451/error-setting-3g-connection-on-ubuntu-touch
<ejat> do we need to manual configure for 3g conn ?
<popey> no
<ejat> ive tried .. :(
<ejat> in saucy-proposed
<ejat> data n sms working fine ..
<ejat> only data ...
<ejat> opss voice n sms ok
<popey> what device?
<ejat> N4
<popey> works here
<ejat> how to debug ?
<ejat> or i should try with other ISP / telco ?
<popey> i don't know
<ejat> it should be ok with any telco band right ?
<popey> should be, unless there's some missing data in our phone stack
<popey> which network are you on?
<ejat> DiGi
<ejat> in malaysia ..
<ejat> Network manager should have in the list already
<ejat> since working fine if using desktop
<tick> Hi everyone, Do you know if the autonomy on Nexus 4 is better on ubuntu than the Stock rom ?
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ejat> popey, btw .. how to sync the google contact
<ejat> need to make the device enable RW ?
<popey> no
<popey> ejat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DailyDriver
<popey> syncevolution should already be installed
<ejat> adb shell , can see the syncevo already install .. then exe the cmd with credential ?
<popey> yes
<ejat> ok popey .. ill try ...
<ejat> phablet-network-setup: command not found
<ejat> channel n pending is using different images?
<popey> its phablet-network now
<ejat> if my desktop doesnt have the wifi connection ? its wont work ?
<tick> Ubuntu is stable enough for everyday usage ? Because it looks cool and I want to try it on my N4 :p
<tinti> tick: I would say only if you have patience :)
<popey> ejat: you can set up the connection from the network indicator directly on the device
<ejat> already tick 2g/3g/4g
<tick> ok thx
<ejat> popey, emailclient not opening ..
<ejat> already tick 2g/3g/4g ... but not connected
<ejat> ?
<ejat> popey, as for video .. what format file currently touch support?
<tick> Can I import contacts from a SIM save ? (.vcf)
<ejat> email client apps working?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Black Screen Samsung Tab 10.1 (p4wifi) GT-P7510 | http://askubuntu.com/q/351537
<popey> ejat: we should remove the email client.
<ejat> owh ..
<ejat> its still WIP ?
<popey> Not for this relase, no.
<ejat> owh ..
<ejat> so no mail client for this release  ...
<ejat> popey, how about the document viewer?
<tick> My installation is stuck at "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." since 5 minutes, Is this normal ?
<tick> Done !
<foriamroot> question if anyone is around
<popey> !ask | foriamroot
<ubot5> foriamroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<foriamroot> meh
<popey> well if you're not going to ask I'll wander off and bath my kids
<foriamroot> sounds like a plan
<foriamroot> answered the question myself just took some digging
<cwayne> foriamroot: what was the question?  maybe your answer could help someone else with the same question :)
<foriamroot> apn
<foriamroot> how to edit the apn
<foriamroot> am reflashing to see if it worked
<foriamroot> when the official release of buntu comes out on the 17 will I be able to "upgrade" to it with a locked boot loader or must i unlock the bootloader again to flash it?
<popey> foriamroot: you'll need to unlock
<foriamroot> hmmmm
<foriamroot> that wipes the device on stock, how abouts on buntu
<foriamroot> would it be the same?
<foriamroot> i would like to be able to relock the bootloader and flash the stock recovery after installing ubuntu to prevent the booting of malicious kernels
<wilee-nilee> foriamroot, Can you show any evidence of "malicious kernels"
<foriamroot> only in a lab currently
<foriamroot> however, they will one day exist
<wilee-nilee> That's tinfoil hat stuff
<foriamroot> no its not
<wilee-nilee> all this stuff comes from repos that are well maintained
<foriamroot> this stuff does
<foriamroot> i.e. the official kernel
<foriamroot> my concern is more along the lines of security
<popey> foriamroot: I've not tried re-locking the device tbh
<popey> interesting exercise.
<cwayne> foriamroot: once ubuntu ships on actual OEM devices, i'm sure theyll require a locked bootloader
<cwayne> (hopefully with the ability to unlock)
<foriamroot> you can relock it after flashing buntu just cant update without unlocking
<foriamroot> i like having a locked bootloader and a recovery which requires buntu sigs
<foriamroot> similar to a stock recovery
<wilee-nilee> I doubt ubuntu is going to have a locked bootloader stock, you can do it already, this is linux you have to do some things yourself.
<foriamroot> what do you mean
<foriamroot> does syncevolution still work by the way?
<foriamroot> or is there another way?
<foriamroot> wilee-nilee: could you elaborate on your comment?
<ejat> foriamroot: syncevolution is working fine ..
<foriamroot> thanks
<ejat> just tested and sync my 1000++ contact :)
<foriamroot> so mines should be a cake walk lol
<foriamroot> like 153 or so
<ejat> i need to do 50 by 50 ..
<foriamroot> i read
<ejat> sigh ..
<foriamroot> some were commenting that it stopped working ~4 months agpo
<ejat> but at least its work
<foriamroot> ago* hence the question
<foriamroot> automate via shell script
<ejat> after done that .. i just having that tought
<ejat> lol
<foriamroot> lol
<foriamroot> i always try to automate everything
<lenios> that's not yet user friendly if you need a shell script to do it
<foriamroot> you don't *need* one
<ejat> +1 lenios
<ejat> waiting for bug 1195398
<ubot5> bug 1195398 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[dialer-app] Is not possible to execute costumer service numbers like *144#" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195398
<ejat> to be fix …
 * ejat and wondering my data not working .. dont know either my telco prob or the touch … but when i load in android .. its just work fine using the same sim card 
<foriamroot> just did an upgrade and got this: dpkg: warning: version 'touch' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<foriamroot> looks like syncevolution doesn't work with passwords that contain '!' ?
<popey> foriamroot: can you pastebin the entire output?
<popey> (of the dpkg error)
<foriamroot> one sec
<foriamroot> just couldn't find /config-`uname -r`
<foriamroot> on update-initramfs
<foriamroot> ill try to duplicate as i have already closed that connection
<foriamroot> not in the dpkg log and unable to duplicate. Trying to roll back to upgrade again to duplicate
<foriamroot> popey: http://pastebin.com/jHEaQ61G
<foriamroot> best i can do
<popey> foriamroot: hmmm
<foriamroot> whats up?
<foriamroot> rebooted and everything appears to be working
<foriamroot> i manually ran update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r` afterwards
<foriamroot> out for now. you can pm me / notice me if you need any other diags run
<foriamroot> will do when i get home
 * cwayne wonders if build 69 went out with all the multimedia bits
<AmEv> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot a "blank screen" problem? Toshbia Thrive.
<phablet> what would the display variable be for running applications via terminal?
<phablet> as in DISPLAY=0.0
<phablet> or what would the reccomended way be to run say firefox
<popey> you can't
<popey> there's no X on the phone
<phablet> so no way to set display
<phablet> how about renaming browser and linking firefox
<AmEv> Nope, if one wants Firefox on Ubuntu Touch, someone's gotta port it.
<phablet> its already in the repos
<AmEv> Hmmmmm...
<phablet> but no launcher for it
<AmEv> Can't tell, because I can't get the GUI up and running for it.
<phablet> i know
<phablet> my issue as well
<phablet> crashes when run via terminal
<phablet> thought about renaming browser ans symlink firefox to test
<AmEv> That is, I can't get Ubuntu GUI itself running....
<phablet> why not
<phablet> what device? yoi built or downloaded
<AmEv> Well, what popey said: FF uses X to get the interface, whereas UbuTouch uses something else. Hence, why I said someone would have to port it.
<AmEv> Anyway, all I'm getting is a black screen.
<AmEv> An aquaintance. Toshiba Thrive.
<phablet> try to reflash armhd?
<phablet> armhf*
<AmEv> FRESH flash, too.
<phablet> hmmm
<AmEv> I have ADB shell, though.
<AmEv> Can run ubuntu_chroot and get in fine, there.
<AmEv> Just, no GUI.
<phablet> what errors if any
<AmEv> Uhhhh...
<AmEv> Just a sec.
<phablet> its mir or some such i think
<phablet> or xmir possibly i cant recall
<AmEv> Let me get a pastebin dmesg link...
<AmEv> mir and xmir bring up command not found.
<phablet> thats the window syste m ala x
<phablet> not the cpmmands to run
<AmEv> *headdesk*
<AmEv> Dmesg log: http://pastebin.com/BrnfL6pK
<phablet> now how can i open it tis the question
<phablet> on cell buntu touch terminal irssi
<phablet> gist of it any significant error?
<AmEv> "cat /var/log/error.log" brings up an empty file.
<phablet> i cant open the pastebin link. any significant errors in dmesg
<AmEv> Oh.
<AmEv> It keeps on repeating this every few seconds:
<AmEv> [   22.163153] init: Handling started event [   22.165884] init: ofono main process (445) terminated with status 1 [   22.165983] init: ofono main process ended, respawning [   22.166228] init: ofono state changed from running to stopping [   22.166495] init: Handling stopping event [   22.166865] init: ofono state changed from stopping to killed [   22.167062] init: ofono state changed from killed to post-stop [   22.167239] init
<phablet> ofono os telephone not needed
<phablet> 3g etc
<AmEv> One thing, at least.
<phablet> which thrive model
<AmEv> Sometimes, it's ubuntu-session, other times, it's startpar-bridge
<AmEv> 16GB non-3g.
<phablet> the system works so ubuntu is installed. the armel and armhf are the gui to my understanding
<phablet> check to mke sure those installed
<phablet> ignore ofono
<AmEv> uname -aLinux ubuntu-phablet 2.6.39.4-Balthazar-V1.01-g543587a #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 19  11:10:48 MST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<AmEv> I thought that the armel/armhf was part of the way the app was built? I could be wrong...
<phablet> its not
<phablet> sysyem is no gui
<phablet> flash armel then armhf
<phablet> any ideas on my firefox guys
<phablet> no computer as im walking through meijer
<AmEv> Well, I flashed the ROM, then the Ubuntu files... Is that what you were talking about?
<phablet> which ubunti files
<AmEv> The Ubuntu rootfs updater.
<popey> AmEv: if you have ubuntu_chroot then it's a very old non-flipped image
<phablet> theres boot system armel armhf
<phablet> plus recovery which is meh
<AmEv> Hmmmm.....
<AmEv> Looks like I'm gonna be needing to download some stuff tonight...
<phablet> i think armhf is the gui
<popey> wat?
<popey> armhf is an architecture like x86 and amd64
<phablet> the touch-armhf zip
<AmEv> Let me get into TWRP...
<phablet> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<phablet> does it work with the older system though
<AmEv> I have two .zips: sauscy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip, Ubuntu-Touch-tostab03-20130519.zip.
<phablet> flash tost first then armhf
<AmEv> Both are latest I could find; got the saucy today.
<AmEv> Flashing.
<AmEv> ...That could be bad if taken out of context....
<phablet> but your kernel is older. mines 3 something
<AmEv> Still.
<phablet> its 5 somewhere
<AmEv> Hmm.... Still a black screen.
<phablet> i think you are on an older system
<AmEv> Is it because the fact that the other .zip was built on May 19th?
<phablet> yes
<phablet> i think anyway
<phablet> but who the hell am i
<AmEv> Well, there goes 4 hours of my time.... haha
<phablet> we all been there
<phablet> except alan
<phablet> he was born at a vt100
<phablet> jus sayin
<AskUbuntu> Retrieving the proprietary blobs from Android for Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/351654
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-22
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-RTM-Officially-Released-Screenshot-Tour-459170.shtml
<lotuspsychje> here some news
<lotuspsychje> can i update devel version to rtm?
<lotuspsychje> or will devel version get all stability as rtm?
<duflu> lotuspsychje: If you have the option then devel will continue to get more enhancements for longer (as part of the Ubuntu 14.10 cycle)
<lotuspsychje> duflu: i have the devel version on n7 right now
<lotuspsychje> duflu: would i stay on devel or change to rtm?
<duflu> lotuspsychje: We're seeing visible improvements regularly so if you want to continue with that then stay on devel. "rtm" will of course not change as much. That doesn't mean it's any more stable, but could become so.
<lotuspsychje> duflu: well im reading rtm version has been improved on touch interaction
<lotuspsychje> my devel version still little laggy
<lotuspsychje> so i was curious about if rtm updates also come fro devel verion?
<lotuspsychje> and will rtm have its own updates seperate?
<duflu> lotuspsychje: For minimum lag, stay on devel. Otherwise you won't get any of the latest improvements.
<lotuspsychje> okay tnx for info
<lotuspsychje> you guys doing a great job!
<duflu> lotuspsychje: But if stability concerns you, then certainly choose a more stable channel
<duflu> lotuspsychje: Which N7? flo? (2013 model)
<lotuspsychje> i wanna get updates
<lotuspsychje> yes nexus7 wifi 2013
<duflu> lotuspsychje: OK, that should still get the latest code. The original N7 model will not.
<lotuspsychje> duflu: you know what happens with the new 'set phone back to factory settings'?
<lotuspsychje> will that reset ubuntu devel to original state?
<duflu> lotuspsychje: Sorry, I'm not familiar with that option
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> maybe ill try to clean out oldest stuff
<lotuspsychje> duflu: just reset my nexus to ubuntu devel default
<lotuspsychje> looking just nice
<shuduo> when i try to flash rtm/14.09 channel image to my flo, i get the error 'Failed to locate latest image information'. can anyone cofirm if it's expected? thx!
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Elephant Appreciation Day! :-D
<mardy> cjwatson, mvo: when a click package gets removed, does ~/.config/<package>/ get removed?
<mardy> oops, I meant s/config/cache/, of course
<mvo> mardy: there is a open bug about this, hold on a sec
<mvo> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1358294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358294 in click (Ubuntu) "App .config not removed when app uninstalled" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> mardy: and lp:~mvo/click/lp1358294-config-removal that implements it
<mvo> mardy: why do you ask?
<mardy> mvo: the webapp-container is currently storing its data (such as browser cookies) under ~/.local/share/, which IMHO is wrong
<mardy> mvo: I think it should use ~/.cache for cookies and temporary data
<mvo> mardy: right
<mardy> mvo: if click clears ~/.cache when a webapp gets uninstalled, that would one very strong reason to use this dir
<mardy> oSoMoN: hi! Do you agree? (from ~10 lines above ^)
<mardy> mvo: anyway, I understand that there is consensus at least to delete ~/.cache and ~/.config, so maybe you should land your branch? :-)
<oSoMoN> mardy, that sounds reasonable to me
<mardy> oSoMoN: do you what me to change how "dataLocation" is exported by the Ubuntu.Web module, or only change it in webapp-container?
<oSoMoN> mardy: we probably need to export an additional "cacheLocation" property, as dataLocation is used in other places
<mardy> oSoMoN: OK, so I'll add cacheLocation in Ubuntu.Web, and then use that in the webapp container
<oSoMoN> mardy, sounds like a plan, thanks!
<mardy> oSoMoN: or actually, I should probably change the dataPath in UbuntuWebContext to be cacheLocation, I guess
<oSoMoN> mardy, probably, indeed
<chrisc> on a nexus 4 top in cyanogenmod shows 4 cpus but with ubuntu it only shows 2 cpus
<chrisc> actually it only shows 1
<chrisc> cat /proc/cpuinfo # shows 4 on both
<vitimiti> hi
<bufan1228> hi
<bufan1228> hello
<chrisc> oh, that's off, top sometimes shows 1 cpu, sometimes 2 cpus and soemtimes 4, i guess this is a feature not a bug :-)
<chrisc> s/off/odd/
<dbarth_> ogra_: hey; we are missing a package in the seed
<dbarth_> ogra_: signon-apparmor-extension
<dbarth_> i guess it takes an MR against ubuntu-seeds, right?
<ogra_> dbarth_, yup
<cwayne> jdstrand: i guess starting on click-system-hooks still isn't early enough :(
<dbarth_> ogra_: ok
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do you remember how setting metadata when taking a picture was done ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: uh... no... I don't think I've ever done that
<jdstrand> cwayne: what are you talking about?
<cwayne> jdstrand: cache's still aren't being properly copied over from /custom on first boot
<jdstrand> cwayne: that seem odd. did krillin get the new kernel?
<cwayne> jdstrand: not that i know of
<nerochiaro> bfiller:  do you know who's responsible for the android camera code ? no matter how I set the correct datetime metadata in qtubuntu before capture, it always gets overwritten with the UTC version when capturing
<jdstrand> cwayne: is this on the rtm branch or something else?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: so i need to ask someone who is more familiar with that code to see what i am missing
<cwayne> jdstrand: rtm
<jdstrand> cwayne: this is an upgrade or a first boot?
<cwayne> jdstrand: first boot
<jdstrand> cwayne: and you're sure the .features files, apparmor and appparmor-easyprof-ubuntu all match?
<dholbach> dbarth_, alex-abreu: can you help shuduo? in #ubuntu-app-devel he just asked the following:
<dholbach> <shuduo> dholbach: hi, i have a web app has published to app store and be updated with using webapp-container instead of webbrowser-app as your comment. but i just found the server side detects the webapp-container is a mobile version browser but it serves desktop version only. do you have any advice how to deal with it? I can't see how to set UA to webapp-container. thanks
<jdstrand> file*
<cwayne> jdstrand: as far as I know yes
<dbarth_> dholbach: joining
<jdstrand> cwayne: can copy your current one aside as a backup and regenerate a new one, verifying apparmor is 2.8.96~2652-0ubuntu3, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is 1.2.22 and the features file matches?
<jdstrand> cwayne: so after verifying that, I think I may know what is happening
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: if you check out gallery-app from trunk, can you build it out of the box in qtcreator now ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: i'm trying but it seems to fail on the po files
<cwayne> jdstrand: verifying it locally then need to do the same on jenkins
<cwayne> maybe the jenkins utopic pbuilder is out of date
<cwayne> jdstrand: how do i tell that the features file matches?
<jdstrand> cwayne: look at /etc/apparmor.d/cache/.features on a booted system
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah ok, so those match
<jdstrand> cwayne: so everything matches?
<cwayne> jdstrand: still running a local build to be sure, then need to run on jenkins
<cwayne> but the features file at least does
<cwayne> jdstrand: i've got 2.8.96~2652-0ubuntu4 of apparmor installed
<cwayne> and 1.2.25 of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> yeah, that's wrong
<jdstrand> the rtm branch as different versions
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin_: nevermind, for some reason intltool wasn't installed in the chroot and cmake wasn't telling me about it
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah, shit... im doing all this from within a pbuilder, i wonder if we have rtm pbuilders...
<mpt> System Settings is taking forever (about two minutes so far) to launch. Is there any way I can collect useful data to report a bug?
<Wellark> MacSlow: now that saviq is on holiday
<MacSlow> Wellark, hey there
<Wellark> we need to schedule the sessions for Unity Dialogs and Unity Notifications
<Wellark> will I do it or do you want the honor?
<Wellark> these are the "burn snap decisions with fire"
<cwayne> jdstrand: theoretically I could just force a pbuilder to install those versions by giving it a sources.list i guess, right?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: rsalveti or jhodapp would be best to ask
<bfiller> nerochiaro: maybe that is intentional behavior to always store the timestamp in UTC
<bfiller> nerochiaro: but seems like it's UTC + 2 which would not be correct
<bfiller> nerochiaro: maybe it's the gallery-app that needs to change to convert the UTC timestamp to local time before adding to the event timeline
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'm on UTC+2 and the timestamps recorded by camera are two hours behind, so that seems correct from my perspective
<bfiller> nerochiaro: try taking a photo on Android or another camera and see if it stores with UTC timestamp
<nerochiaro> bfiller: good idea
<bfiller> nerochiaro: it probably does make sense, otherwises apps would need to know what TZ the encoding was done in and convert to local time
<nerochiaro> bfiller: which would not be possible since the EXIF standard doesn't have any official provision for storing timezone tags or timezones in the timestamps
<bfiller> nerochiaro: right ok
<bfiller> nerochiaro: so instead lets fix gallery to convert timestamp from UTC to local time
<nerochiaro> bfiller: but i just tried and android saves the picture with the local time in the metadata
<bfiller> nerochiaro: hmnn
<bfiller> nerochiaro: is there any indication in the metadata what tz it used?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: no, because as i said EXIF have no notion of time zones, it's not part of the standard tags.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: no custom tags used?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: a non standard tag for storing timezone information exists, but we are not using it, and it is now widely used in general
<nerochiaro> er, not widely used
<mpt> …30 minutes later, System Settings is still trying to launch
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i guess if I manage to write that I might as well fix the date to be in local time
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I would say lets leave the TZ in UTC and in gallery-app do the conversion. It will at least be correct for pictures taken with our camera
<bfiller> nerochiaro: don't want to get into non-standard tags, etc
<jdstrand> cwayne: I'm not a pbuilder expert (I use sbuild). you should be able adjust it fro ubuntu-rtm. there may be a facility to allow installing applications in it. you may want to talk to dholbach-- I think he is quite adept with pbuilder
<nerochiaro> bfiller: what about fixing it to be in local time, so we don't have to do any conversion and all apps can use it, and if I can't figure out how to do that by asking fix gallery ?
<cwayne> jdstrand: i think i've got it (at least locally) I was able to force installation of the correct versions of apparmor/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<cwayne> jdstrand: so im going to build it on jenkins, then try an install from there and keep my fingers crossed :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks for your confidence, but in the last 4 years I haven't had to use anything but pbuilder-dist {create,update,build} :)
<matv1> Regarding adb access to my device: Am I correct in understanding that adb push pull is now restricted to /home?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: let me check what iphone does
<jdstrand> heh
<bfiller> nerochiaro: iphone does the same thing, stores the local time. So yes I guess that is the correct thing to do then to fix it such that local tz being stored in the metadata
<nerochiaro> bfiller: it won't be storing the tz in the metadata. it will write in the metadata the local time without any tz information
<nerochiaro> bfiller: which is what android and i suppose ios do as well
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes
<bfiller> nerochiaro: lets do that
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: jhodapp: does any of you know how to tell android what to put in the DateTimeOriginal and DateTimeDigitized EXIF tags when taking a picture ? I'm trying using AalMetaDataWriterControl::writeMetadata in qtubuntu-camera but it doesn't seem to respect what I set there
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, let me check the other side of that function call to see what it's doing
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: there is no other side, as far as i can see it just stores the metadata in an hash
<cwayne> blargh,  apparmor : Depends: libapparmor-perl but it is not going to be installed
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: and i was assuming that android would pick that up when asked to capture
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you looked at the Android side?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: no, i've never looked into hybris. the function i thought would pick up the metadata is android_camera_take_snapshot
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, that's what I mean by the other side, let's look to see what Android does with the metadata
<Wellark> MacSlow: so, how do you want to do this?
<Wellark> I have like 20 sessions to file
<MacSlow> Wellark, ?
<Wellark> I don't mind filing the notifications and dialogs as well
<MacSlow> Wellark, some context please :)
<Wellark> MacSlow: it's in the backlog! :)
<Wellark> MacSlow: from my "ping"
<Wellark> MacSlow: you replied 15:54 < MacSlow> Wellark, hey there
<MacSlow> Wellark, saw it... bugs got the better of me again in between :)
<MacSlow> Wellark, I can only do a "why snap-decisions must burn in hell"
<Wellark> MacSlow: I can enter them both
<Wellark> MacSlow: if that's easier
<Wellark> so it's a session of Unity Dialogs and Notifications
<Wellark> where we look into how we implement proper dialogs and purify notifications
<MacSlow> Wellark, I'll hardly find time to work up a proposal for "unity dialogs" considering all the stuff I still have to fix/land
<Wellark> MacSlow: np. we have it covered
<Wellark> and the plan is to discuss them in washington
<Wellark> so no preparations needed
<MacSlow> Wellark, if you've a session in mind for that I gladly help out (and/or do the talk with you)
<Wellark> MacSlow: ok. great!
<MacSlow> Wellark, just put it anywhere and I'll be there
<Wellark> MacSlow: ack. :)
<MacSlow> Wellark, so far I'm only there to work :)
<Wellark> MacSlow: lucky you
<Wellark> MacSlow: I'm pretty sure I'm just leading a meeting after meeting
<Wellark> as I said I have a list of around 20 right now
<Wellark> to fix all the "lessons learned" from the past two years
<Wellark> snap decisions being just one of them :)
<Wellark> or let's say
<Wellark> "to fix all the lessons learned that have made my life miserable" :)
<MacSlow> Wellark, add "and MacSlow's" :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: there was a perl transition after we branched from rtm
<jdstrand> ie, utopic has perl 5.20, rtm does not
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> consistency
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, I don't see the function AalMetaDataWriterControl::writeMetadata in the qtubuntu-camera source
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, do you mean setMetaData()?
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah, just curious why it worked on my local pbuilder, but not on jenkins.. trying now to explicitly install libapparmor-perl, will see how that goes...
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes, sorry, setMetadata
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah, that only sets orientation for our implementation if you look at the source
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you'd need to implement setting timestamp if you want it to be changeable
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: well, ok, in the metadata class i can add a member like there is for the orientation, but who will pick that up ?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hybris ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, what do you want to do exactly with the timestamp?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: setting them to the current local time. android saves UTC time by default
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, what is the timestamp used for though?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ordering the pictures in gallery
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, so this is for the EXIF data?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, I would guess that there is a way to set this on the Android side...I'm not sure if we have the hybris code in place or not but my guess is we do have it by using the same code as setting the orientation
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, I think you'd just need to find the right key name for the timestamp metadata
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok. what is the branch of hybris that i should use ? i tried lp:libhybris but it does not seem to be the same as what is used by qtubuntu-camera trunk
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, it's in our git repo...let me get you a link
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, take a look online here: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/ubuntu/libhybris.git;a=tree;h=refs/heads/master;hb=refs/heads/master
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: can i build that code on the device ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you can build the code that's in the hybris directory on the device
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, the other code is part of the Android tree, so it must be built locally
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you can get the entire tree by doing "phablet-dev-bootstrap"
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, i'm giving it a shot in a few minutes. i'll poke you if i have problems
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok awesome, good luck
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i assume once i rebuild the lib i can just overwrite the system one with it and it will work
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes indeed
<bfiller> jamesh_:  thanks for the comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1369652
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369652 in gallery-app "Can't open photos from My Pictures scope" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bfiller> jamesh_: do you know who is working on integrating the My Photos scope with the mediascanner?
<cwayne> bfiller: it's kyleN
<jamesh_> bfiller: The scope already uses mediascanner: it just isn't being maintained as part of the same source tree as the other mediascanner-using scopes
<bfiller> cwayne: thansk
<kyleN> bfiller, I wrote it and it is an open question as to whether it will be integrated with mediascanner
<bfiller> kyleN: trying to figure out what is needed to make it use photo:// urls that we adding into the gallery-app
<bfiller> kyleN: seems like it should work like all the other scopes
<bfiller> I mean in terms of integrating with mediascanner
<kyleN> yes, it should use the same url (photos://... or whatever) for certain. currently is uses a file:// url
<cwayne> kyleN: huh? since when is that an open question
<jamesh> bfiller: It's really just the scope that needs to make sure its action button uses a photo:// URI
<kyleN> photo:// that is
<jamesh> bfiller: mediascanner itself only deals with files and doesn't know about these URI schemes
<bfiller> jamesh: got it, ok
<bfiller> jamesh: so I should probably remove that bug task for mediascanner then?
<nik90> charles: ping
<charles> nik90: pong
<charles> :)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: hey, so usermetrics hasn't been working for a while. I am guessing it is because the /var/lib/usermetrics directory and its contents are owned by 'messagebus'
<jdstrand> pete-woods: this may be related to bug #1363129
<ubot5> bug 1363129 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "No more syslog update after the 21st of August" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363129
<jdstrand> pete-woods: in that rsyslog stopped working around the same time because /var/log/syslog was owned by usermetrics
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, it's possible bug 1359022 and bug 1372502 are related
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<ubot5> bug 1372502 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "usermetrics stopped working some time ago due to wrong group for files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372502
<jdstrand> ogra_: meh
<ogra_> o is so close to p :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: sorry, it is possible bug 1363129 and bug 1372502 are related
<ubot5> bug 1363129 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "No more syslog update after the 21st of August" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363129
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats a duplicate
<jdstrand> ogra_: I am not being clear
<ogra_> but i know what you want to tell :)
<ogra_> the UIDs change underneath
<jdstrand> ogra_: the rsyslog bug is because /var/log/syslog was owned by usermetrics. usermetrics not working is because /var/lib/usermetrics/* is owned by messagebus
<jdstrand> yes
<nik90> ogra_: in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/ I notice that 52 is the latest rtm image. But on mako, I have image 49 from rtm/devel-proposed which seems to be the latest. What's going on here?
 * nik90 hopes there is a different image number based on the device it is produced for
<nik90> isn't*
<vitimiti> hi
<ogra_> jdstrand, sorry, took me a while to find it, duplicated properly now
<ogra_> nik90, stop judging images by the image number :) they are no expected to be in sync anymore
<nik90> ogra_: how do I then find the image changelogs at your website if not with the image number?
<nik90> ogra_: I am trying to find where a regression started appearing (alarms not working anymore)
<ogra_> nik90, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch ... take a look at the "build number" column
<nik90> ok
<ogra_> you see three bits separated by columnns ...
<ogra_> the second is the rootfs
<ogra_> the changelogs for non rtm are all based on mako builds
<ogra_> the rtm ones are based on krillin builds
<nik90> hmm the link is not opening for me
<ogra_> the only safe way to compare two images is by the rootfs
<nik90> ok
<ogra_> well, a version string looks like:  48:20140921:20140919.1
<ogra_> this would be rtm image 48 for mako ... it uses the 20140921 rootfs from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/ and the device tarball from the 20140919.1 build
<ogra_> nik90, and you are right, looks like the testing dashboard is down ...
<pete-woods> jdstrand: that sounds plausible, I hadn't realised that libusermetrics had stopped working, though
<ogra_> pete-woods, bug 1332538
<ubot5> bug 1332538 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332538
<ogra_> stgraber, whats the status on that one btw ? we need it before thu.
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm working fulltime on non-phone stuff
<stgraber> slangasek: ^
<ogra_> hmm, thats pretty bad
<ogra_> it seems to bite us more often recently
<stgraber> let's see if I can come up with a prototype in a couple of minutes
<jdstrand> note, this isn't a new bug for me, just newly reported. I've lived with it for a little while
<slangasek> stgraber: this is a pretty important fix; if you can take care of it quickly that would be appreciated
<stgraber> slangasek: I'm not very familiar with live-build, so trying to figure out how to get a hook executed right after debootstrap and before anything else
<slangasek> hmm, I can't say I know either
<ogra_> stgraber, why do you have to do it at that early point ?
<ogra_> touch has hoos for "after build, before tarball is produced"
<ogra_> shipped in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> *hooks as well
<ogra_> wouldnt that be sufficient ?
<stgraber> no
<stgraber> the idea is to create all the users and groups in the right order before the packages are installed
<stgraber> that way we guarantee their uids/gids. We also compare that list of initial users and groups with what we have at the end, if that differs, we fail the build.
<tedg> nik90, Looks like clock icon broke: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/bf60f656677183c4c5f4b017d94a3cb690c0ea7b
<nik90> tedg: I do not have permission to see the data
<tedg> nik90, Hmm, okay. It's just a UAL error saying it can't find the icon in the click package.
<tedg> nik90, clock 3.1.109
<nik90> tedg: hmm I did see that warning in the click-reviewers tool, but when I installed the click the icon appeared fine
<tedg> mpt, I've got a couple "bad url" errors because the app is not installed that they're trying to switch to.
<tedg> mpt, I think as we discuss dialogs for url-dispatcher on conflicts, perhaps we should add one to install apps as well. Or go to the click scope with a search.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I now have a precommit hook that runs the pep/flake test. Sorry that it took me months to get here. :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, no worries
<cwayne> jdstrand: so I made sure to have the right versions of apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, but it still seems to be compiling on first boot :/
<popey> tedg: mzanetti do you know if we have a bug filed / tracked for the fact that if an app (for example browser) is suspended by lifecycle then you can't restart it from another app (for example clicking a link in an ebook reader).
<jdstrand> cwayne: when the system boots, does the custom tarball rely on the click system hooks to be run or are they already in place?
<tedg> popey, That should work, url-dispatcher should resume it.
<mzanetti> popey: not that I'm aware of
 * mzanetti tries
<tedg> popey, Well, it sends a focus event to unity8
<mzanetti> popey: have an easy test case handy?
<cwayne> jdstrand: well when it first boots, the caches are in /custom, and then we copy them to /var/cache/apparmor before system hooks are run
<popey> its easy to reproduce, just open browser, then open something else with links in it
<cwayne> jdstrand: do we need system hooks for anything else?
<popey> twitter, beru (ebook with urls in it)
 * mzanetti generates a qr code with url in it
<popey> then scroll through twitter for a while, wait for browser to get killed/suspended, and then click a link in twitter
<tedg> Hmm, if that's broken I'm going to have a hard time with this URL Dispatcher landing, that's part of it's acceptance tests :-)
<popey> oh, also, is there a bug for the low-quality screenshots you see when an app is suspended?
<popey> hah
<popey> soz
<jjohansen> cwayne: are you making sure to preserve the time stamps, otherwise copy order is important
<mzanetti> ah... hmm.. then its not suspended, but stopped
<mzanetti> tedg: ^
<greyback_> popey: I don't think so. It was a deliberate choice, but design may disapprove
<jjohansen> the compiled profile must be newer than the profile and all its includes
<popey> greyback_: looks pretty awful, blurry.
<jdstrand> cwayne: the apparmor hook will look at the symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks. it will then see if there is a profile for it in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles. if not, it will generate one
<cwayne> jdstrand: and will then recompile because the profile is newer?
<greyback_> popey: we did it to save memory, and see if anyone really noticed. You're the first to comment ;)
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<jdstrand> cwayne: that is probably what is happening-- the click apparmor hook is generating the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles new, and then apparmor_parser is called and sees the timestamp is newer
<jdstrand> that was a detail I forgot to consider initially
<jdstrand> so, you'll need to ship both the cache file and the profile
<jdstrand> cwayne: does that make sense?
<jdstrand> let me check something
<stgraber> ogra_: what are those system and radio users and why are they regular users with a login shell and a >1000 uid/gid?
<ogra_> stgraber, they can be /bin/false (i never noticed they have a shell)
<cwayne> jdstrand: yeah, so i'd have to alter the upstart job to cp -nu the profiles into /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<ogra_> stgraber, they are driver or daemon users that the binary bits need to exist to work right
<jdstrand> cwayne: actually, that is likely not enough. there are 3 pieces
<jdstrand> cwayne: there is the click security manifest in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks, there is the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles and there is the cache file in /var/cache/apparmor
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, and do the uid/gid of those matter? because based on what you're seeing, they really ought to be system users with a < 1000 uid/gid
<jdstrand> if the click manifest is newer than the apparmor profile, the profile will be regenerated and so will the cache
<jdstrand> if the profile is newer thatn the manifest, but also newer than the cache, the cache will be recompiled
<cwayne> jdstrand: so i should copy manifest, then profile, then cache?
<mzanetti> popey: yeah... confirmed... doesn't work when the browser is stopped
<jdstrand> so, you need to have the mtime of the file in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks < the mtime of the file in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles < the mtime of the file in /var/cache/apparmor
<ogra_> stgraber, yes, UID and GID are as essential as the name
<cwayne> jdstrand: man, this has ended up being a lot more complicated than just copying one dir from /custom :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes that is the idea, however, you need to make sure the security manifest file gets handled correctly-- it is a symlink
<ogra_> stgraber, UID and GID are hardcoded in android all over the place (there is a header file that acts as /etc/password)
<ogra_> so we need to use the right numbers and names
<jdstrand> cwayne: I think you should verify with cjwatson the best method for dealing with the symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks. I think the click database is actually the filesystem contents, so as long as they end up as symlinks, it should be ok
<cwayne> cjwatson: ^
<jdstrand> cjwatson: (you can read backscroll approximately to 6 minutes back for context
<jdstrand> cwayne: note: for the file in /va/lib/apparmor/clicks, I am talking about the mtime of the symlink itself, not the mtime of the file it points at
<popey> mzanetti: yay, need a bug filing?
<mzanetti> popey: please
<popey> unity8?
<mzanetti> popey: qtmir I think
<popey> k
<mzanetti> popey: note: suspended == sleeping (ctrl+z)
<mzanetti> popey: stopped == process ended, just fake screenshot in spread
<popey> ok
<popey> mzanetti: lolz, already filed it 2 weeks ago ㋛ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1368101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368101 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Suspended apps don't restart when launched from another app" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> popey: interesting...
<mzanetti> I really thought we wouldn't do so bad with at least looking at bugs
<mzanetti> popey: sorry for that
<popey> no problem
<stgraber> ogra_: so we want http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404456/ right after debootstrap and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404457/ at the end of the build
<stgraber> that obviously expects proper behaviour from all the preinst/postinst scripts which is that they shouldn't fail if their user and group already exists
<stgraber> that should ensure ordering and successfuly detect any uid/gid change coming from either the base system or from added/changed packages
<ogra_> stgraber, what is lxc-andsmasq (and why do we have it on the phone) :)
<ogra_> uuh
<ogra_> and why do we have www-daat
<ogra_> *data
<ogra_> stgraber, the code looks fine to me
<robotfuel> jgdx: ping https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1371810 who can I ask to triage this bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371810 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system settings hangs with white screen or crashes on check for updates " [Critical,Confirmed]
<jgdx> robotfuel, gatox would be my best guess
<pmcgowan> jgdx, robotfuel I can look at that, kenvandine just rewrote a pile of relevant code
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, does that happen with other multi-level panels do you know? and do you have to visit the OS page first?
<pmcgowan> there was a similar bug triggere by OS page a while ago that seemed to disappear
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: yes I have to visit the os page first.
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, ok so that bug is not gone completely, it used to happen 100% of the time
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: it doesn't happen every time, it's racy. some times it happens the 1st time some times I have to do it 3 times before it hangs or crashes.
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, ok
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, can you add the build and device info to that bug, unable to reproduce it yet anywhere
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: done, leo was able to reproduce on rtm image #1
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, ok, may be tricky to find
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: I found that late friday, I am in the middle of an update and will try with todays image.
<stgraber> ogra_: lxc-dnsmasq comes with lxc, that's the user used to run lxc's dnsmasq server when it's used (it's not on the phone)
<ogra_> sh
<stgraber> ogra_: www-data is now part of the base groups that you get after a debootstrap
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> oh, really ?
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> crazy decision
<stgraber> I guess that was simpler than have a dozen web servers all try to create/remove it, possibly with disastreous effects :)
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: the crash is still there in today's image version_detail: ubuntu=20140922,device=20140919-1b3e670,custom=1411084873,version=54
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so after lunch I'll try to figure out how to get live-build to run that code
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, thats rtmproposed on a krillin?
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: I had to re-try 5 times to get the crash, I actually have a crash file now, which I was not getting on friday. I'll upload that to the bug.
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, might be more to reproducing it
<robotfuel> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> robotfuel, ok, I tried 10 times on both devices no luck
<kenvandine> robotfuel, the log you posted to the bug has a bunch of alarming warnings related to incomingCallSound
<kenvandine> robotfuel, PlaybackStatusChanged signals, unable to set incomingCallSound warning then looks like it checks for whoopsie
<kenvandine> robotfuel, maybe the white screen is really related to failures in the media playback sample, just delayed?
<robotfuel> kenvandine: I don't think so that was stuff I tried first but couldn't get the app to crash.
<robotfuel> kenvandine: I uploaded a new log file with today's crash reproduction just now.
<kenvandine> robotfuel, pmcgowan: i've reproduced it, but not easily
<kenvandine> you have to hit back very quickly, before the page finishes
<pmcgowan> hmmm
<kenvandine> i'm guessing it's the call to system-image-dbus to get the info
<kenvandine> if it hasn't completed and you back out
<kenvandine> and go in again
<kenvandine> i don't think it's directly related to anything in the update panel
<kenvandine> just racy when calling s-i-d to get the OS info
<kenvandine> like maybe you back out and go back in, it gets the async results
<kenvandine> then gets them again
<kenvandine> hard to get debugging info though...
<pmcgowan> did it crash going into updates or os
<kenvandine> i got it to crash without ever going into updates
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> just back and forth in OS
<pmcgowan> yep
<kenvandine> but the about plugin uses the updates plugin to call s-i-d
<kenvandine> just to call information() to get the OS info
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i reproduced it on utopic-proposed too
<kenvandine> no crash files for me though
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, whats next? seems it may not be as critical if its this hard to repro
<kenvandine> we should definately fix it, but maybe high instead of critical
<kenvandine> it seems you have to really try to reproduce it
<pmcgowan> I sure cant get it
<kenvandine> you have to move very quickly :)
<kenvandine> it might be easy to fix though, looking
<pmcgowan> sounds like a challenge
<pmcgowan> maye if we can tell a request s outstanding
<pmcgowan> or somehow ignore the first one
<pmcgowan> mterry, is this waiting on you for a fix or just needs review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/flickable-passwd-page/+merge/235117
<taiebot> Hey all getting a bug on unity8 on r250 with the login to youtube button in the video scope and the youtube scope. After the account window opening if i cancel the creation of the account unity8 uses 100% cpu and hangs.
<cwayne> jdstrand: this + updates to the tarball seems to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405146/
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, robotfuel: i might have a fix, but I need to wait for debs to actually test
<mterry> pmcgowan, waiting for review
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll get that reviewed
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm working on a big wizard ui refresh, fixing the password screen finally
<mterry> fyi
<kenvandine> woot
<pmcgowan> mterry, are you taking out the **** on the PIN entry screen?
<mterry> pmcgowan, wasn't planning to for the systems settings screen, but will for the wizard
<jdstrand> cwayne: sorry, was in a meeting
<elopio> charles: ping. Do you have the number for the orientation lock bug? I see it mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-display
<jdstrand> cwayne: nice!
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you adjust the if to be:
<jdstrand> cwayne: actually, nm
<jdstrand> cwayne: I was thinking it might be nice to check for the existence of /custom/lib/apparmor/profiles and /custom/lib/apparmor/clicks
<greyback_> taiebot: hey, I can't find a bug about that. Please report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<greyback_> thanks very much :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: rather than just /custom/lib/apparmor. I guess if your tools make sure those exists, than it is fine
<elopio> seb128 or jgdx: you may know about that. The orientation lock doesn't seem to work. Is there a bug for it?
<cwayne> jdstrand: i can certainly add those in to be extra robust
<elopio> or maybe ubuntu-qa ^
<seb128> elopio, yes, unity8 doesn't implement it yet
<pmcgowan> mterry, its kinda odd, as that generally indicates chars already entered
<pmcgowan> very non-std ui
<seb128> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1288332
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1288332 in QtMir "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [High,In progress]
<mterry> pmcgowan, that was there when I got there!  :)  I haven't seen a visual design for that 'change password' screen ever
<cwayne> jdstrand: so btw to emulate first-boot as much as i could, i removed all related files from /var/lib/apparmor/profiles, /var/lib/apparmor/clicks,/var/cache/apparmor/, and then rm -rf'd /custom and applied a new tarball
<greyback_> elopio: code is in silo to fix orientation lock
<cwayne> jdstrand: do you think that's sufficient?
<elopio> thanks seb128, greyback_. On the display indicator test plan it says there's a command to do it and make the indicator appear, but that doesn't seem to work either.
<elopio> greyback_: does your fix make the indicator appear?
<greyback_> elopio: test plan a bit premature, the backend code for it is not there yet (silo will add)
<greyback_> elopio: no, I've not made the indicator
<pmcgowan> mterry, let me dig one up, I think its a suability issue
<elopio> greyback_: ok, it seems we should just not run that test plan yet.
<pmcgowan> mterry, kenvandine  the design shows it blank, who added those ****?
<pmcgowan> mterry, kenvandine  we should also plan to support the new solution for echoing just the latest entry
<mterry> pmcgowan, yeah... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone doesn't have any chars
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think that's a toolkit bug
<kenvandine> we just set the mask
<mterry> kenvandine, the * chars?  naw
<kenvandine> iirc
<mterry> kenvandine, I think that's on us
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, kindof, it need a fix in qtubuntu to use what qt provides
<pmcgowan> but I think you may need to set the delay desired
<taiebot> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1372611
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372611 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 hangs at 100% CPU when cancelling the youtube account creation on the video and youtube scope " [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> taiebot: many thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, mterry its this bug, see comment 12 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237614
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1237614 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[sdk] Implement PasswordEchoOnEdit for the wifi passphrase textfield" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, but the field should not start with * in it
<kenvandine> at least in LockSecurity.qml we just set inputMask on TextField
<kenvandine> no *
<kenvandine> inputMask: 9999
<kenvandine> seems to give you the ****
<kenvandine> because it's a password
<kenvandine> but the mask shouldn't actually populate it, afaik
<kenvandine> but mterry probably knows best, i just copied his code for that :)
<taiebot> greyback: where do you report scopes bug? In the video scope clicking on the bottom left video launches the log in to Youtube account
<mterry> kenvandine, no I didn't invent that inputMask code -- that was before my time
<mterry> kenvandine, can we not do something besides inputMask?  Can't we just cap the field at 4 characters and tell it to not show the chars?
<jdstrand> cwayne: it does sound like it yes. I am not super-familiar with first boot, however, I did not consider that the click security manifests would not be present
<jdstrand> cwayne: this accounts for all of that. there is nothing more involved with click apparmor policy cache than those 3 directories
<cwayne> jdstrand: great, i think we may finally have it then :)
<kenvandine> mterry, the inputMask doesn't just limit the length, it's for validation
<mterry> kenvandine, but I thought InputFields had another way to do that
<kenvandine> so 0-9
<kenvandine> oh... maybe :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I think we can set validator: IntValidator{bottom: 0; top: 9999;} or something like that
<mterry> kenvandine, I'd have to dig through the options
<cwayne> jdstrand: would you care to comment on the MP?  i added checks for those dirs btw
<cwayne> https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/more-apparmor-copy/+merge/235519
<kenvandine> mterry, either way, i wouldn't expect seeing the inputMask should make it display the echo characters
<kenvandine> s/seeing/setting/
<kenvandine> probably easy to work around with our own validator
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm yah.  I'm looking at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qlineedit.html#inputMask-prop (which is what qml ends up setting), and it doesn't mention the chars being visible
<mterry> just seems like a shortcut to doing our own validating
<stgraber> slangasek, ogra_: live-build is such a mess...
<jikote> Hello guys
<jikote> I really need a ubuntu-phone
<jikote> It seems we will be able to buy one really late so... I'm considering to buy a jiayu to install ubuntu
<jikote> is this possible?
<mhall119> jiayu?
<popey> WHOOOOOO!?
<mhall119> !devices > jikote
<ubot5> jikote, please see my private message
<mhall119> bah, I can never remember which goes to PM
<mhall119> !devices | jikote
<ubot5> jikote: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jikote> Thank you
<jikote> It not appears there
<jikote> so... Is not possible?
<popey> someone would need to port it
<jikote> popey: is it difficult?
<mhall119> jikote: it depends on whether or not you know how to port Android
<mhall119> for somebody who's made a Cyanogenmod port it shouldn't be too difficult
<jikote> oops...
<jikote> And tell me, do you know when will be BQ and Meizu devices available?
<popey> no
<popey> that's up to them
<jikote> Do you guys have ubuntu on your phones?
<popey> yes
<jdstrand> cwayne: commented
<stgraber> slangasek, ogra_: does either of you know how to do an image build using a PPA so I can attempt to build a test touch image using a PPA with a custom live-build and livecd-rootfs (I had to patch live-build to add a hook point...)
<pmcgowan> mterry, while you are in there, need some feedback on the finish the wizrd button
<mterry> pmcgowan, k..
<pindonga> hi jdstrand dholbach approved this, but it looks like it needs to be manually merged?
<cwayne> jdstrand: thanks, pushed an update
<pindonga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/frameworks-from-api/+merge/235029
<ogra_> stgraber, no, i kno wthat colin did it once and that it is technically possible now ... but i have no idea how
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, same thing here, I know it's possible but I have no idea how and I'd rather not break both live-build and livecd-rootfs in the archive :)
<ogra_> stgraber, dont patch live build :) your changes need to go into livecd-rootfs ...
<jdstrand> pindonga: committed. thanks!
<pindonga> ty
<slangasek> stgraber: mmm no, I don't know how the ppa builds work... I think you have to configure that when setting up a livefs build in launchpad?
<stgraber> ogra_: I had to introduce a new live-build hook type
<ogra_> ouch
<stgraber> yeah...
<jdstrand> cwayne: one inline comment
<cwayne> jdstrand: i wanted to keep the shortcircuit just to bail out and not do 3 unnecessary if's if those dirs didn't exist
<popey> bfiller: who owns this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-polld/+bug/1365206 - the wording makes my skin itch whenever I see a notification! ☻
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365206 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "Odd wording in email notifictaions" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> cwayne: that's fine. fixing the whitespace would be nice
<popey> I made a patch, but I think it needs some i18n magic?
<jdstrand> popey: fyi, I tried your forecast webapp over the weekend. it is pretty nice
<jdstrand> popey: I also noticed and apparmor denial with the location service. did location work right for you?
<cwayne> jdstrand: fixed and pushed :)
<popey> jdstrand: it shows my home town, so I guess location must have worked somehow
<stgraber> ogra_, slangasek: ok, so I've posted the two patches in the bug report. Now what do you want me to do? upload those and hope for the best (I estimate the chance of a touch build failure around 80% with 75% of that not being my fault but random packages not liking what I'm doing to them) or wait for cjwatson to tell us how to do a test build using a PPA?
<jdstrand> popey: cool. it didn't here, but I adjusted apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.25 for it, so now it will work for me :)
<popey> ooh yes, i see lots of denials
<popey> haha
<popey> do I need to modify anything?
<ogra_> stgraber, how long is colin out ?
<jdstrand> popey: the denials that are there now I think is cause it wants 'audio'
<stgraber> ogra_: he should be back tomorrow I think
<popey> ok
<jdstrand> popey: (other than the one location one I mentioned)
<jdstrand> cwayne: done. thanks!
<ogra_> stgraber, then lets wait i'd say ... as long as we get it in before thu all is fine i think ...
<ogra_> slangasek, ?
<jdstrand> cwayne: thrid times the charm? :)
<popey> wonder why it wants audio
<jdstrand> third*
<cwayne> jdstrand: thanks for all the help (i really think this one will work :P)
<cwayne> ha, yeah :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, your test case and our further discussion I think finally got everything needed
<stgraber> ogra_: getting the change before thursday should be reasonably easy (assuming I can get someone to follow-up on any crazy train stuff that needs to happen as I've got other things to do), what I'm worried about is all the potential packages that will need fixing as a result of this
<stgraber> if all maintainer scripts were properly written, we wouldn't have any problem, but I somehow suspect that's not the case and we'll see a bunch of them blowing up
<ogra_> stgraber, i doubt the train makes sense at all here ... many eyes and if possible a test build
<ogra_> (hmm, i dont even know if rtm uses an rtm live-build/livecd-rootfs)
<stgraber> live-build at least is identical everywhere since trusty
<stgraber> live-cdrootfs in rtm appears to be two uploads behind
<ogra_> right, but the builders upgrade their livecd-rootfs before the build starts
<bfiller> popey: not sure
<ogra_> and i dont know from which repo that comes for rtm
<ogra_> another thing that only colin knows i guess (or perhaps IS)
<stgraber> would be easy to check if we had the build logs
<stgraber> but I'm not finding the ubuntu-rtm livefs build logs at the usual place
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/
<stgraber> that's the non-rtm one though?
<ogra_> and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<stgraber> ah, there we go
<stgraber> ogra_: it's pulling from the derived archive, so that confirms rtm is running with an old livecd-rootfs then
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not sure how we will have to solve that
<stgraber> ogra_: anyway, I'll get back to doing the work I'm supposed to do now. If you can catch cjwatson tomorrow morning, ask him if he can trigger a touch build with ppa:stgraber/experimental added to it. I've got the updated live-build and livecd-rootfs in there.
<jikote> popey: what mobile phone do you have?
<ogra_> stgraber, willl do, and thanks !
<stgraber> if by some kind of miracle nothing blows up, then feel free to copy over to the archive
<popey> jikote: nexus 4
<jikote> popey: thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, did your branch for the OS panel crash work
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think so
<tedg> charles, Trying to figure out this non-split-greeter stuff for sound.
<tedg> charles, We have one player action that has the track info. (makes sense)
<tedg> charles, but the problem becomes how to split it out
<tedg> charles, Which do you think is less ugly: handling it at the UI level or making a player action for greeter/non-greeter?
<doneill> does Mir work on the Mali400 with GLES2 acceleration?
<tedg> doneill, Folks in #ubuntu-mir would probably know better
<kenvandine> robotfuel, can you try my branch and see if you can still reproduce that crash?
<kenvandine> robotfuel, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6320/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<kenvandine> robotfuel, i'm pretty sure that should fix it
<swordfish> Hello everyone. Tonight I've updated the qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin and the emulator, but it it not detected. Qt creator keeps telling me that the device is booting (no matter how many time I refresh it) and adb devices shows it as offline. Do you have any idea? (I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with the ubuntu-sdk ppa)
<robotfuel> kenvandine: trying your branch now
<bodegam> hi all, i just cloned messaging-app..   got "Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Versit" with". i cant see any qt5 versit dev package.. any help?
<dobey> bodegam: apt-get build-dep messaging-app doesn't work?
<bodegam> hi dobey, no
<bodegam> for playing with ubuntu-touch rtm apps, ubuntu 14.10 is mandatory?
<dobey> bodegam: yes, the in-development version is 14.10
<bodegam> ah ok.. not sure if it's better to wait beta for update or not..
<dobey> bodegam: you can run it in a vm, lxc container, or chroot
<dobey> or just wait if you want
<dobey> anyway, time for me to go
<bodegam> ok, and bye bye
<bodegam> thk you
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-23
<charles> tedg, I think both options are pretty ugly :)
<charles> tedg, how would creating two actions work?
<charles> if they both have to hold the track info state, they'll need to stay in sync
<charles> that's probably less work / less wart than doing it at the gui level
<Nothing_Much> Is the WellsFargo app on Ubuntu official? :D
<slangasek> ogra_, stgraber: sorry, missed those highlights earlier... yes, I think waiting until Colin is available tomorrow to help is a better choice
<slangasek> ogra_, stgraber: (which I think is de facto what you're already doing, given the time of my reply ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: yep
<stgraber> slangasek: I've got a ppa ready and ogra_ will coordinate with cjwatson to get a test image produced tomorrow morning
<slangasek> sounds good
<tedg> charles, Yeah, pondering the same thing.
<tedg> charles, Hopefully we can split the greeter and go back to the good solution at some point.
<jiechic> I compile the ubuntu touch for my phone (LG P990),but i see fastboot didn't work for my phone.In the past,my phone was flash by nvflash ,hao can't i flash ubuntu-touch rom by nvflash,and flash ubuntu rootfs
<ahoneybun> popey, the Nexus Status page should reflect the missing APN settings as that relates to Mobile Data
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> new RTM article: http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/Ubuntu-Touch-Review-459511.shtml
<lotuspsychje> paultbeck: hi
<eexp> hi, how to take a screenshot, i use nexus 5. phablet-screenshot and mirfbdump all fails.
<popey> how do they fail?
<eexp> phablet-screenshot says, can not found device. i had used -s switch.
<taiebot> HI devel proposed is broken black screen on start up and i cannot log in adb shell
<taiebot> After this morning update
<taiebot> dmesg
<popey> eexp: so "adb devices" shows it or not?
<eexp> mirfbdump this script not support nexus 5, and i modify the script. but the result png show mess.
<eexp> adb devices show it.
<eexp> i allow debug function.
<eexp> and -s i sure i use correct serial number. for i copy it from dmesg
<eexp> perhaps i use multirom. so mirfbdump fails?
<popey> when my phone reboots I'll try it here
<popey> unfortunately my nexus 4 has been sat at the "installing update..." screen for 10 mins which worries me
<taiebot> popey: devel-proposed seems broken trying to access adb to reflash to a more stable channel but cannot as adb requires to give the password. Is my phone completely useless?
<popey> the password is your phone passcode
<popey> trying to debug it now
<taiebot> yeah but but i am keep getting Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
 * popey pokes ogra_ ^
<popey> 2014/09/23 08:13:28 Error while querying free space for : no such file or directory
<popey> uhoh
<taiebot> Ok got it via recovery mode. Flashing again ... pffu :P that was worrying that i could not gain access to adb when my phone was completely broken
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Restless Legs Awareness Day! :-D
<seb128> mpt, hey, do you know if we have design recommendation on the "order of actions/buttons" for the phone ui? like validation/ack of changes on the right
<mpt> seb128, I understood that it’s affirmative on the right when horizontal, and on the top when vertical
<mpt> But I don’t think we have that written down anywhere
<seb128> mpt, thanks, so gallery in import mode seems wrong? the header has "check - cross" on the top right, e.g the validation is on the left
<seb128> I just keep hitting the wrong one because I'm used to have the validation on the right
<seb128> that's a valid bug report?
<mpt> seb128, what’s “import mode”?
<seb128> mpt, go to settings->backgroud, click "add image"
<mpt> seb128, oh, yes, that is wrong
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, btw I opened bug #1372822 as well
<ubot5> bug 1372822 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Import mode not obvious to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372822
<seb128> the control in the header made the validation really non obvious
<seb128> especially if you scroll down the list of photos and the header gets out of the screen
<seb128> you get let out without any control to validate your selection
<mpt> seb128, agreed … This is a problem on iOS too <https://twitter.com/lukew/status/468432888162037760>
<seb128> mpt, right, I bet that iOS keep the control visible on screen when scrolling at least though? ;-)
<mpt> yes
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> guys i'm getting
<tsdgeos> 2014/09/23 10:49:10 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<tsdgeos> 2014/09/23 10:50:22 Failed to enter Recovery
<tsdgeos> when trying to flash my nexus4
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> now the screen says "Download mode Do not unplug the device until the process is complete"
<tsdgeos> that's new :D
<mandel> Elleo, are you around?
<mandel> Elleo, shall we try and test the branch I made for udm?
<Elleo> mandel: okay :)
<mandel> Elleo, here is the MR
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/deflate/+merge/235551
<mandel> Elleo, there is a deb there, if you look at the qml binding you now have  a Metadata object that you can use to set diff metadata
<Elleo> okay, looks good
<mandel> Elleo, so, something like Metadata { deflate:true } would do the trick
<mandel> Elleo, it will return the path in the finished signal already deflated
<Elleo> the path to individual items, or to the directory its deflated in?
<mandel> Elleo, the dir
<tsdgeos> so i'm not the only one having boot problems with image 252
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ↑ any idea if it's known to be broken ?
<Elleo> okay, I'll get content hub to walk through the dir and create content items for things when deflate is set
<ogra_> tsdgeos, known, seems lightdm cant start (havent debugged further yet)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: can one use --revision=251 to get image 251?
<ogra_> indeed
<tsdgeos> ok, will try to get that, tx
<ogra_> cjwatson, hey for bug 1332538 ...stgraber developed  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404456/ for right after debootstrap and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404457/ at the end of the build ... neither stgraber nor slangasek nor me were sure how to test that and agreed that i should ping you with it today ...
<ubot5> bug 1332538 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332538
<ogra_> cjwatson, seems stgraber has a PPA ready we could use for a test build but neither of us knew exactly how to do that
<ogra_> <stgraber> ogra_: anyway, I'll get back to doing the work I'm supposed to do now. If you can catch cjwatson tomorrow morning, ask him if he can trigger a touch build with ppa:stgraber/experimental added to it. I've got the updated live-build and livecd-rootfs in there.
<Bharat_> hi
<Bharat_> is there anyone who can help me install ubuntu touch on xperia z ultra
<mandel> Elleo, any luck?
<Elleo> mandel: just compiling a modified version of content hub now
<mandel> Elleo, awesome, I saw that the reply headers had everything as we expect it from the server side so everything should work
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool, will let you know as soon as I have something working
<cjwatson> cwayne,jdstrand: you should definitely check the mtime of the symlink, not the mtime of what it points to, because otherwise things go wrong in the event of a symlink needing to be adjusted due to say a package reverting to the version in a lower database layer.  if I'm understanding your question correctly ...
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> ARGH ! ARGH! ARGH !
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches$ adb shell ls -lh /var/log|grep -c usermetrics
<ogra_> 18
<ogra_> so that is why 252 doesnt boot then :P
<cjwatson> stgraber: for one-off tests: must be a devirt PPA; then you can run a build with EXTRA_PPAS=owner/name in the cdimage environment
<ogra_> perfect example of the bug stgraber has the fix for
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I suggest doing it with DEBUG=1 so that it doesn't publish anywhere and then you can just look at the log or whatever.  not doing this right now since this is probably better done when you're at the wheel to inspect the results immediately
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh, just catching up - is it enough for you to just look at the build log after the build and confirm that it's doing the right thing, or do you need to inspect image contents?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, we just want to be sure the build doesnt fall over on any maintainer scripts that do evil things with user credentials
<cjwatson> stgraber's PPA is a virtualised one, so we're going to need to copy that to a devirt PPA
 * cjwatson creates one for himself
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/devirt2/+packages in preparation
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<seb128> who worked on click for scopes?
<seb128> is the format of the "scope" key used in the hook defined somewhere?
<seb128>         "_directory": "/usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube",
<seb128>                 "scope": "youtube"
<seb128> $ ls /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube/youtube/*.ini
<seb128> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube/youtube/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube.ini
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's not very handy
<seb128> would be nicer if the scope value was the filename like it is for desktop entries
<Elleo> mandel: looks like you aren't registering Metadata as a QML type
<Elleo> mandel: should just need something like "qmlRegisterType<Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Metadata>(uri, 0, 1, "Metadata");" in backend.cpp
<mandel> Elleo, oh! I completely forgot about that, give me a sec
<cjwatson> ogra_: I guess you just started a build for something else?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, rtm
<ogra_> oh, did i step on your toes ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: the requested test is for RTM too, right?
<cjwatson> ogra_: well, not particularly, I can just wait, hit a lock
<mandel> Elleo, changes pushed
<ogra_> yeah, but i delayed the result :)
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<ogra_> cjwatson, eventually rtm too, yeah
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh, in the first instance I'm supposed to test this for utopic?
<Elleo> mandel: okay, thanks :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, as you like, we need to fix both in the end
<cjwatson> ok, running for utopic in parallel
<ogra_> cool :)
<cjwatson> ogra_,stgraber: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/7522 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/7523
<cjwatson> image output won't go anywhere particularly interesting
<ogra_> right, we just need to know if a) lifecd-rootfs/live-build still cope ... and b) if there are any offending maintainer scripts
<seb128> cjwatson, hey, do you know about scope/click/hook (the question I asked a bit earlier) or who worked on that?
<cjwatson> seb128: don't know about it myself, can't think who worked on it - look for the file under /usr/share/click/hooks/ and track that down via revision control?
<seb128> cjwatson, do you know what project is shipping those? or where there is a vcs?
<cjwatson> seb128: should be findable pretty easily with dpkg -S?
<cjwatson> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/click/hooks/scope.hook
<cjwatson> libunity-scopes3:amd64: /usr/share/click/hooks/scope.hook
<cjwatson> so that's unity-scopes-api, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/debian/libunity-scopes3.scope.click-hook
<cjwatson> seb128: that points to mhr3
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks, I was looking at  /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube/
<seb128> cjwatson, yeah, I feared it would
<seb128> who is the new mhr3? ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, ^?
<cjwatson> stgraber: looks like you haven't installed lb_chroot_early_hooks or something.  Happy debugging :)
<ogra_> oh man
<pete-woods> seb128: hi! I don't quite understand the question. the scope hook is owned by unity-scopes-api, yes
<seb128> pete-woods, see this channel log from 10:32 utc
<seb128> pete-woods, do you know who decided of the format of the hook-scope and of the filename/layout?
<pete-woods> seb128: ah, the hook points at a "scope" directory. i.e. a dir with a .so and a .ini in it
<seb128> pete-woods, and if it's documented somewhere
<seb128> pete-woods, the "desktop" hook uses e.g 'desktop": "com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator.desktop"'
<seb128> pete-woods, that makes easier to write a parser, I'm not even sure how to reconstruct the .ini name in the scope case
<pete-woods> seb128: it's documented in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/
<seb128> pete-woods, could be have "scope: youtube/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube.ini" rather than "scope: youtube"?
<pete-woods> seb128: but it's the directory that represents a scope, not just an ini file, there's also a NAME-settings.ini file
<seb128> pete-woods, do you know how I can compute "scopename"? is that the "name" of the hook?
<seb128>         "name": "com.canonical.scopes.bbc",
<pete-woods> seb128: yes, it's PACKAGENAME_SCOPENAME_VERSION.ini
<seb128> pete-woods, those infos don't seem to be available in "click list --manifest"?
<seb128> pete-woods, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409925/
<seb128> how do I find that the .ini is "com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube.ini"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409931/
<seb128> rather
<pete-woods> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409933/
<pete-woods> I think that's correct
<seb128> pete-woods, no version?
<pete-woods> seb128: yes, sorry, I was wrong about that (just looked at the youtube scope)
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<pete-woods> :)
<seb128> I wonder if I'm just not going to do a "list *.ini in the dir, pick the first one"
<seb128> pete-woods, btw that's for bug #1368920
<ubot5> bug 1368920 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Icons for scopes are not displayed in the storage list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368920
<seb128> getting the icon to display in the installed apps list
<seb128> (that shouldn't be that difficult :/)
<Laney> still more problems there?
<seb128> Laney, "there"?
<Laney> with finding icons
<seb128> Laney, well, they defined a new file/format for scopes
<seb128> some .ini using DisplayName instead of Name=
<Laney> go figure
<seb128> Laney, so the parser needs to be updated, which I'm doing
<Laney> seems unfortunate
<Laney> but cool
<seb128> yeah
<ahayzen> rsalveti, ping
<Elleo> mandel: the deflate property is read-only: Q_PROPERTY(bool deflate READ deflate NOTIFY deflateChanged) <-- needs 'WRITE setDeflate' as well
<mandel> Elleo, did I make such a stupid mistake?? I'm so embarrassed
<Elleo> mandel: no worries, easy thing to do :)
<mandel> Elleo, done
<Elleo> mandel: thanks :)
<mandel> Elleo, I even had the set methods there..
<mandel> rev 344
<Elleo> :)
<gcollura> sorry guys, what's the phablet's password? it used to be phablet, but the device keeps refusing it
<popey> 0000
<ogra_> whatever you set
<popey> or that
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> 0000 only in the emulator
<ogra_> on devices there is no pw set by default unless you did set one in the UI or during u-d-f
<gcollura> interesting, thanks :)
<nerochiaro> does anyone know what the error messages that keep getting printed in the log of applications mean ? like this: libust[13740/13764]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: popey ^
<ogra_> nerochiaro, i think ubuntu-app-launch uses lttng ... talk to ted
<mterry> ogra_, we can't boot?  :(  anything related to me?
<ogra_> mterry, lol, no
<ogra_> at least i doubt it
<ogra_> related to anything on http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes i guess
<ogra_> or to an android rebuild that came in with the same iamge
<ogra_> we see u-s-c die
<ogra_> (and lightdm respawn forever)
<nerochiaro> tedg: do you know what the error messages in the log of apps are about ? like this libust[13740/13764]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<mterry> hrm
<nerochiaro> tedg: there is a continuous stream of them. besides being very annoying i also worry about the overhead
<ogra_> nerochiaro, yeah, we need to definitely quieten that before final release
<nerochiaro> ogra_: agree. and potentially by fixing whatever is causing them
<ogra_> that too
<joachimvda> Hi, can I ask some user questions here?
<joachimvda> I have installed Ubuntu-for-devices on my nexus4 over the weekend
<joachimvda> But I have some problems. How can I install extra apps? The store doesn't seem to show an install button.
<popey> joachimvda: login to ubuntu one in system settings -> accounts
<davmor2> joachimvda: click on the app you want to install, it then gives you the overview page, there is an install button then.  If you don't have an account setup it will then point you at how to set one up
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hey, on bug #1342858, do you need more info from me? I was thinking about manually cleaning up but won't if you'd prefer not
<ubot5> bug 1342858 in click (Ubuntu) "old click packages are not always cleaned out" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342858
<cjwatson> jdstrand: We have a fix queued for our next upload; I was rather hoping I could ask you to test that once it's ready to land
<jdstrand> sure, that's fine
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Probably this week
<jdstrand> I'll be patient
<Elleo> mandel: getting an "Unexpected object assignment" error when setting the metadata property, this is enough to reproduce it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8410573/
<Elleo> mandel: alternatively creating the Metadata object separately and passing its id results in: "Unable to assign Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Metadata to [unknown property type]"
<Elleo> mandel: its not something I've bumped into before, can't see anything obvious in your property creation that should cause issues
<mterry> seb128, I'm not seeing the same Mir error when running the wizard
<joachimvda> popey: I am logged into Ubuntu one - I think
<joachimvda> I can now only see one account in the accounts configuration and am not able to add other accounts or verify that the login worked
<joachimvda> davmor2: I never saw an install or setup button
<nik90> ogra_: erm, I get mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed when trying to flash phone
<davmor2> joachimvda: so if you goto the Ubuntu Store, click in the search icon and type in dekko then click on the icon that appears, it should take you to the about app page that is the one that should have the install button on
<davmor2> nik90: current image is broken anyway
<nik90> davmor2: well I upgraded to r251 and now it doesnt boot
<joachimvda> I am on 243
<davmor2> joachimvda: yeh the store still works the same way.
<davmor2> nik90: 252 surely is the broken one
<nik90> davmor2: I was on 250, and told it to update the phone. So I guess it went to 252 or whatever was latest on devel-proposed. So it could be that
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> did anyone even test 251 ?
<davmor2> nik90: do devel-proposed --revision=251 --bootstrap  but you'll need to drop the phone into bootloader first
<gcollura> ogra_, I'm on 251
<davmor2> ogra_: yes I did 251 worked here
<ogra_> gcollura, on mako (N4) ?
<gcollura> everything is fine
<ogra_> ok
<gcollura> yep
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> better dont upgrade ;)
<joachimvda> davmor2: I see the app details page but no additional buttons there
<davmor2> joachimvda: can you phone the phone into your pc keep it on that page, open a terminal on the pc and do phablet-screenshot dekko.png and then put the image on web somewhere please
<nik90> davmor2: is it possible to boot into bootloader with adb?
<nik90> nvr mind I just tried adb reboot bootloader
<davmor2> nik90: otherwise on mako you can hold vol-up + vol-down + power to get into bootloader :)
<nik90> ah ok
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi, I've been digging in the hybris source for a while looking for a place where to set timestamp metadata, but it appears that it's not a kind of metadata that the underlying layer supports. android will always do whatever it wants when creating the EXIF tags for the timestamps. so i'm thinking of using exiv2 or some other library to change the EXIF tags as soon as i receive the jpeg data buffer
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: does it seem reasonable ?
<davmor2> nik90: you sorted now dude?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: or adding exiv2 as a dependency of qtubuntu-camera isn't such a great idea ?
<nik90> davmor2: no idea..it got stuck at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410792/
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, exiv2 being a binary, right? so you'd use it to modify the jpeg file itself?
<nik90> davmor2: I think I am going to stick with devel from now on..
<davmor2> nik90: hahaha
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: it's both a library and a binary. i'd use the library
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: and use it to modify the jpeg in the buffer i receive before saving it to disk
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ah ok cool, I don't have a problem with you using that library
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, if it works and is reliable and there really isn't a way to do that on the Android side, then I'm all for it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, one other idea would be to use gstreamer to do it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, because then I could move that into the media-hub service once I move all of the rest of the camera functionality there
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: well, there isn't a way to do that as far as i can see. the real question i have is why our android layer returns the timestamp as UTC in the exif tags, while other phones i see save their jpeg with local time in the exif tags
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you mean other phones that also use the same Android code, right?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: good point. no. just other android phones
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, that's what I mean though...they should be using the same Android side code, so that means there is a way to do this on the Android side
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: there might be a way, but i haven't found it in more than half a day of digging
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok...it's also possible that the Android phones are doing that at an application level too
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i thought about it but seems unlikely. in any case i don't have the android sources, so i can't see what android really does between when we ask it to shoot a picture and when it callbacks with the jpeg data buffer
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, so you simply want to be able to set the timestamp data format that gets written to the jpeg file as part of the EXIF data...right?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yes, the two timestamps DateOriginal and DateDigitized
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, I can dig a bit in between my long running video tests
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i think in the meantime i will go ahead and see if i can change the exif using exiv2. i trust exiv2 more than gst when it comes to this job, it seems with gst i would have a lot more overhead
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, sure, that's fine with me
<nerochiaro> and exiv2 does one job and does it well, where gst... well, we know
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, shouldn't be much code
<nerochiaro> agree
<jhodapp> yes, gotta love gst
<nerochiaro> :)
<mandel> Elleo, ok, looking
<Elleo> mandel: thanks
<mandel> Elleo, got it (I think)
<Elleo> ah, cool
<lool> Hi folks, does anyone have boot issues on nexus devices lately?
<Elleo> lool: there was a post on the mailinglist about a problem with image 252
<lool> thanks
<Elleo> lool: I'm not sure what the details were, but sounded like boot was failing for some people with that image
<Elleo> lool: so can probably be avoided by just reflashing with 251
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks for running the test, looking at it now
<Kebabfish> my boot is failing too, and I need some help to reinstall ubuntu on my nexus 7 (2013). Is this the right channel to get help?
<Kebabfish> used the devel - channel (v251 or 252)
<seb128> artmello, hey
<seb128> artmello, you are working on gallery right?
<seb128> artmello, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/+activereviews  has quite some changes "ready to land" since july which didn't land yet, do you know why?
<stgraber> cjwatson: doh, executable bit :)
<lool> Elleo: ack, thanks
<mandel> Elleo, looks like QML + namespaces in property are a problem, the qml compiler is utter crap
<vitimiti> hi
<Elleo> mandel: odd, will be interested to see your fix for that so I know for future reference
<ahayzen> cyphermox, ping
<mandel> Elleo, Qt QMetaObject system expect string types. and "Foo::Bar" != "Bar", so the QPROPERTY macro needs the exact same "string" used in the qregister call
<mandel> Elleo, while cpp does not care
<cyphermox> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> cyphermox, I have a question/issue with bluetooth are you best to talk to?
<cyphermox> maybe
<ahayzen> hehe
<cyphermox> shoot, I'll try to help :)
<ahayzen> cyphermox, I've been playing about with a bluetooth speaker testing the music-app. I've been playing music for the past 2hr 30mins or so and suddenly the music stopped. The speaker said that nothing was connected and when I went to system-settings nothing appeared when it scanned, I had to restart my device to get connected again.
<ahayzen> cyphermox, This is a log around the time, note "Sep 23 14:48:55 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[2120]: HCI dev 0 down" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8410966/
<ahayzen> cyphermox, i can provide more logs if that helps...i just don't know which ones to look in ;)
<cyphermox> ahayzen: do you have more logs before that?
<ahayzen> cyphermox, yep i'll go back a few more minutes...
<cyphermox> it looks like maybe the driver crashed
<mhall119> hey guys, how does a community contributor submit a new keyboard layout? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TuranMahmudov/posts/WyxwS7Z5n7y
<ahayzen> cyphermox, thats a further 10mins back http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411103/
<Elleo> mandel: ah, interesting
<ahayzen> doesn't seem to be much going on before
<mandel> Elleo, fix pushed
<Elleo> mandel: thanks
<mandel> Elleo, the qml compiler is utter crap hehe
<ahayzen> cyphermox, and thats a grep bluetooth of syslog for today http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411114/
<cyphermox> ahayzen: actually, it would be more helpful if it wasn't just bluetooth
<Elleo> mandel: did you double check with security about this approach? since udm is unconfined whilst doing the actual extracting?
<mandel> Elleo, no, but the trusted helper will be unconfined too, right?
<ahayzen> cyphermox, which time period do you want?
<cyphermox> just a few minutes earlier
<ahayzen> cyphermox, note it was around 14:18:55 that it died
<cyphermox> than what was already in your log before
<mandel> Elleo, also, we are using the default behavior of qnetwork.. if it is a problem.. well we have a split in every app using it
<ahayzen> cyphermox, this was 10mins before http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8411103/
<cyphermox> there's a hit of something happening on wifi, that's related
<mandel> Elleo, I'll check nevertheless
<ahayzen> cyphermox, ok i'll take it back a bit further...
<Elleo> mandel: not sure, jdstrand's comment talks about having a confined helper on the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1365993
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365993 in webbrowser-app "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,In progress]
<Elleo> mandel: not entirely sure how that would work
<cyphermox> ahayzen: that's good
<cyphermox> ahayzen: I have everything needed
<ahayzen> cyphermox, cool
<mandel> Elleo, yep, I saw his comment, I wrote something in the bug late at nigh (with lots of typos :-/ )
 * ahayzen wonders what happened to his WiFi
<Elleo> mandel: ah, didn't spot the new comment
<ahayzen> cyphermox, let me know if u need any other logs/info
<Elleo> mandel: I'd have thought as long as the qt stuff can be trusted not to write anything outside of the specified directory there shouldn't be any issue
<Elleo> mandel: but I'm probably not aware of every possible security issue
<mandel> Elleo, same here, I'll ping them and will have a chat, having said that, we are doing the same with the click scope (in the sense that we trust udm)
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool
<fundies> http://paste2.org/bP65n63x
<fundies> how i fix?
<mandel> ogra_, you might know fundies problem
<fundies> i tried clean cache and rm -rf /cache/*
<fundies> no help
<ogra_> fundies, looks liek adb isnt running on your device ?
<fundies> i can adb shell
<mandel> Elleo, I have tested the code you wrote in the pastebin, I run it with qmlscene and everything is ok
<fundies> ogra_, List of devices attached
<fundies> 01d134ac8e87d7e6	device
<mandel> Elleo, please let me know if you can confirm it is fixed
<ogra_> fundies, adb reboot recovery ...
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool, just waiting for jenkins to finish rebuilding and then will give it a go
<ogra_> fundies, then try again (and use the --device option for ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> )
<fundies> ogra_, seems to be downloading
<fundies> at 30kbs :'(
<fundies> I can use wifi hotspot with stable image right? I just need some sort of bash script?
<mpt> kenvandine, I just tried installing silo 1 using “citrain device-upgrade 1” and I got an error: “need the remote password (-r) for package operations”
<mpt> -r is not mentioned in “citrain -h”
<gcollura> is it better to use ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed or devel-proposed?
<ogra_> rtm gets a lot more QA
<ogra_> but is also slightly behind
<gcollura> ok thanks ogra_
<mpt> Hmm, I installed a system update and now my phone won’t start up
<ogra_> mpt, yes, known and just being fixed
<kenvandine> ugh... bit by image 252
<kenvandine> mpt,  you have to re-flash specifying revision=251
<ogra_> or wait 2-3h
<mpt> mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/devel
<ogra_> fix just got uploaded ... once it got promoted into the archive we'll build a new image
<ogra_> mpt, reboot to recovery and try from there
<mpt> https://source.android.com/source/building-devices.html#booting-into-fastboot-mode
<mpt> …Pressing and holding Volume Down, then pressing and holding power, makes it restart but still gives only a black screen
<Elleo> mandel: just tested and the zip doesn't appear to get unzipped, I'm wondering if deflate actually works on things like that or if its purely aimed at gzipped resources (e.g. webservers serving css, html, etc. gzipped)
<mpt> (Hurrah, cyphermox fixed it)
<mpt> 2014/09/23 16:37:57 Failed to locate image 251
<ogra_> weird, i just installed it here
<ogra_> must be your broken network over there :P
<mpt> ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel --revision=251 # Is that correct?
<ogra_> yes
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> devel-proposed ?
<ogra_> if you are in recovery you want --device too
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> devel-proposed
<kenvandine> mpt, and you don't need wipe
<ogra_> unless you want :)
<mpt> “Device --wipe not found on server” 🙈
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> --device=mako
<mpt> Thanks :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, hi, could you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-connect-is-not-dialog-fix-1366006/+merge/234842 ?
<davmor2> mpt: --wipe at the end normally,  ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel --revision=25 --wipe
<Damian_> Anyone got a tut for nexus 5 install?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, thankyou
<mpt> jgdx, got a screenshot? :-)
<jgdx> mpt, right!
<jgdx> mpt, http://imgur.com/a/GFrEt#0
<stgraber> cjwatson: took a bit longer than it should have to fix that issue, I also had to rebase the livecd-rootfs change, anyway, new packages are in ppa:stgraber/experimental as I'm still waiting for webops to set me up with a devirt ppa...
<jgdx> mpt, there are multiple bugs filed against the Dialog element, in case you're wondering why the spacing is weird.
<mpt> jgdx, that was my first question. :-) Excellent work otherwise!
<jgdx> mpt, awesome! Debs here if you wanna test it: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6313/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<cjwatson> stgraber: ok, copied to my PPA
<mpt> jgdx, is the odd outline of the OptionSelector one of those bugs?
<jgdx> mpt, it's the same through all of uss I think. Not sure how that got introduced or how it is fixed.
<cjwatson> stgraber: when they show up as fully built and published on https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/devirt2/+packages, feel free to run "DEBUG=1 EXTRA_PPAS=cjwatson/devirt2 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live" as cdimage@nusakan to try again
<fundies> ogra_, http://paste2.org/VmcYCEdV it failed
<mpt> jgdx, where else does ubuntu-system-settings use a collapsed OptionSelector?
<jgdx> mpt, was looking for the same, but look at any selector
<mpt> jgdx, oh, true
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, will do
<mpt> JMulholland, I reported bug 1373011
<ubot5> bug 1373011 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App icons appear slowly in Dash on first use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373011
<ogra_> mpt, "on first use" ?
<ogra_> thts surely all the time if you just scroll around a bit
<jgdx> has the pass phrase dialog changed to a text field?
<mpt> ogra_, true. :-) Fixed.
<JMulholland> thanks for the heads up MPT!
<ogra_> :)
<elopio> dobey: following our previous discussion about testing with non-production servers, pitti pointed to this: http://cwrap.org/
<elopio> looks really good. I'll play a little to see what we can improve from our current approach.
 * genii squints
<genii> Oh, cwrap, not crap
<mandel> Elleo, should work like that, let me debug
<mandel> Elleo, do you have the header form the reply?
<stgraber> doh, forgot about the timestamp in /etc/shadow... will have to work around that one a bit...
<stgraber> cjwatson: new copy of livecd-rootfs, can you copy it to your ppa?
<dobey> elopio: that would be helpful, yes. i was actually thinking of starting a similar project a while back, but never got around to it
<Elleo> mandel: sorry, got distracted by a different bug; here are the headers I get from a transaction via chrome for the file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8412245/
<Elleo> mandel: or do you want the specific headers udm was sent? if so are they logged somewhere by default?
<popey> dbarth_: jdstrand latest facebook webapp got automagically bounced by the store... security_policy_groups_webapp (webapp-facebook.json):
<popey> found unusual policy groups: accounts, contentexchangesource, push-notification-client
<popey> I've overridden this in the past, are we okay continuing to override?
<jdstrand> I think I should change accounts now that webapps cn more easily use accounts
<jdstrand> popey: can you give me either the click or the full output of click-run-checks?
<jdstrand> what is the deal with content_exchange_source? is it normal for a web app to be a content-hub source?
<popey> sure
<dbarth_> popey: yes, those didn't change
<popey> actually i cant
<popey> beuno: we have a workflow issue here. store bounced a click (facebook webapp) so now I can't get to the new click version in the store, the url is hidden from me
<jdstrand> dbarth_: can you comment on my content_exchange_source question?
<dbarth_> jdstrand: it is; it means you can upload photos to facebook
<dbarth_> it's been there for a bit now
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/90/ is the link - i can see the published version 1.0.20 but not 1.0.21
<jdstrand> popey, dbarth_: fyi, I adjusted the review tools to not flag accounts there
<beuno> pindonga, ^
<jdstrand> dbarth_: upload to facebook. shouldn't it just need content_exchange and not content_exchange_source?
<pindonga> beuno, popey right
<jdstrand> _source should be used if the user is interacting with facebook to do the pushing to somewhere
<popey> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> kenvandine: can you confirm that ^
<pindonga> beuno, popey I guess we'll want to display download urls for both the latest approved and the latest uploaded files?
<gatox> seb128, can i have a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/display-errors/+merge/235037
<popey> pindonga: yeah.
<pindonga> popey, ack, will work on that fix now...
<popey> thanks
<kenvandine> jdstrand, dbarth_: i should just need content_exchange
<kenvandine> s/i/it
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like we've got a webops vanguard again so I should have a devirt ppa of my own pretty soon
<jdstrand> kenvandine: thanks
<dbarth_> jdstrand: well, not the way content hub works afaik: alexabreu can you reply to this one ^^?
 * jdstrand encourages kenvandine to listen to alexabreu's explanation
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i don't even recall why we have content_exchange_source :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: content_exchange_source is the source of the echange and content_exchange is the target
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but why do they need to be different?
<kenvandine> from a policy pov
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so, the camera would have content_exchange_source if it wanted to be able to share with facebook, which would have content_exchange
<alexabreu> kenvandine, jdstrand dbarth_ it shouldn't use source ... only content_Exchange
<alexabreu> unless something changed
<alexabreu> kenvandine, right?
<kenvandine> that makes more sense
<kenvandine> yes
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I can't recall the specific conversation that supported splitting them. I recall it happened and that I executed it
<kenvandine> jdstrand, understand :)
<alexabreu> kenvandine, jdstrand dbarth_ I could MR an update, and test if things are still ok w/o the _source
<jdstrand> and it's been there for a while now :)
<kenvandine> i'm sure i was involved :)
<alexabreu> right
<jdstrand> kenvandine: most probably
<jdstrand> alexabreu: can you point me at the trunk branch so I can see the security policy?
<jdstrand> the last one is push-notification-client
<dbarth_> for a while yes
<dbarth_> i will push a corrected version without the _source
<jdstrand> cause that needs discussion
<dbarth_> which is used by account-polld
<alexabreu> jdstrand, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps-team/webapps-core/trunk/files/head:/webapp-facebook/
<jdstrand> dbarth_, alexabreu: why does facebook-webapp need push-notification-client when facebook-webapp-helper exists?
<jdstrand> I ask because push-helpers use push-notification-client, and as such, the push-notification-client has an explcit deny to access the Mir clipboard dbus interface
<jdstrand> in other words, including that in the webapp-facebook security policy means that the webapp will be denied access to the mir clipboard
 * jdstrand notes this is future breakage-- mir hasn't moved the clipboard to a dbus interface yet, but it is coming soon
<dbarth_> jdstrand: meanwhile, i have a branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic.add-signon-apparmor/+merge/235685
<dbarth_> jdstrand: if i was to drop the policy_group, would the push-client still be able to deliver PNs to our helper ?
<jdstrand> dbarth_: that branch has a lot of conflicts
<jdstrand> dbarth_: as it was explained to me, webapp-facebook-helper should have it, webapp-facebook should not. they can communicate with each other via some other means. tedg, can you comment? (see scrollback for ~~10 minutes)
<jdstrand> dbarth_: also, that may be better reviewed by a member of the release team
<jdstrand> though, maybe once the conflicts are all sorted out, I could read it better
<popey> beuno: pindonga also, I got a mail saying the facebook app was published, which is a lie, it was rejected.
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, do you knwo if that switch to the PPA was a permanent thing cilon did ? seems we didnt get a build for the last triggered image https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/ shows the last build failed
<ogra_> *colin
<stgraber> ogra_: it's a temporary override given on the command line, so it shouldn't
<ogra_> stgraber, well, did you build one or two images ?
<jdstrand> dbarth_: maybe the easiest thing is install the click, adjust /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/..._webapp-facebook_....json to remove the policy group (be careful to remove the comma on the previous line!), run sudo aa-clickhook -f, and see if it works
<stgraber> ogra_: two so far, third is on its way
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> iso tracker also says re-building
<stgraber> well, they all failed obviously
<ogra_> canceling that doesnt work either it seems
 * ogra_ resorts to nusakan then
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> seems i got a stale lockfile there
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^ doesnt look like we can get a new image quickly or easily :(
<pindonga> popey, that's odd.. will check
<cjwatson> stgraber: ok, the package doesn't seem to be in your PPA any more so I assume that's being sorted
<cjwatson> ogra_: it was not permanent
<ogra_> cjwatson, ok ... well, it seems they share a lock file or some such
<cjwatson> ogra_: yes, I expect so
<cjwatson> ogra_: there's an image build running from a shell owned by stgraber, started eight minutes ago, which is presumably why your build attempt failed
<ogra_> for-project just slapped me in the face with a traceback :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, but yours did too ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: can't fix this now, just wait for stgraber's build to finish
<ogra_> ok
<dbarth_> jdstrand: this one is better: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic.add-signon-apparmor/+merge/235693
<jdstrand> dbarth_: approved and merged
<popey> pindonga: want me to forward the mail to you or anything?
<pindonga> nah, I'll check the whole flow in local/staging
<pindonga> the app *is* published, but the upload was rejected
<dbarth_> jdstrand: thank you
<pindonga> with that I can figure out the rest
<pindonga> :)
<pindonga> popey, so, as you can see automatic rejects on already published apps are now working :) (for the demo)
<pindonga> but a few quirks still need to be ironed out
<popey> lolz
<dbarth_> jdstrand: sorry i have missed the last 10 minutes; did tedg confirm it was fine to remove the other policy_group for the webapp?
<jdstrand> dbarth_: he did not
<jdstrand> dbarth_: though I said this:
<jdstrand> 13:08 < jdstrand> dbarth_: maybe the easiest thing is install the click, adjust /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/..._webapp-facebook_....json to remove the policy group (be careful to remove the comma on the previous line!), run sudo aa-clickhook -f, and see if it works
<jdstrand> ie, adjust the webapp security policy (not the helper policy) and see how it goes
<dbarth_> jdstrand: right, agreed
<dbarth_> and yes, i won't touch the helper policy, which is the one now obviously requiring the permission
<dbarth_> sorry if that takes a bit to settle down
<stgraber> ogra_: making some progress, it failed because of an unexpected change to gshadow, suspecting a false positive though
<tedg> jdstrand, dbarth_, back
<tedg> So I'm not sure what push helper gives access to.
<tedg> The helper should, generally have the same permissions as the app modulo it shouldn't have networking.
<tedg> So it should be able to set and clear notifications the same as the app.
<tedg> Chipaca would probably know more of the history though.
<tedg> I imagine that's only for the clear dbus command today, and the app should be able to do that as well.
<dbarth_> right now the helper has only the push notification permission
<dbarth_> so i guess that's fine
<dbarth_> i was lacking proper network access this hour, but will test in a bit
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll be running another test build in about 20min
<hacker> hi guys, i just updated today my ubuntu touch proposed-dev channel and my phone isn't booting anymore
<stgraber> (which will fail too, but with debugging this time around so I can know what was added to /etc/gshadow during image build)
<stgraber> (the hooks now print diffs on stderr so that'll make it much simpler to figure out what happened)
<hacker> it stuck while booting
<hacker> I have a Nexus 4
<hacker> after booting I get a black screen and then nothing
<hacker> it gives a blink every few seconds
<hacker> when I hook it to my Ubuntu 14.04, I receive this message: Unable to open MTP device '[usb:003,027]'
<hacker> nothing seems to work
<Hendrik_> I use a dualboot on my mako device....i updated to version 252 but im not able to boot anymore...can somebody help me?
<hacker> seems i have the same problem as Hendrik_
<hacker> Could anyone help?
<Hendrik_> Do you also use dualboot?
<Hendrik_> Everything worked fine until Version 252
<davmor2> Hendrik_, hacker: plug your phone into a pc, run ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-propose --revision=251, if that fails put it into the bootloader and then flasf with the previous command and add --bootstrap
<davmor2> Hendrik_, hacker: please note bootstrap will wipe everthing
<Hendrik_> Is there an official Description of this Problem? is this a problem just with dualboot?
<Hendrik_> davmor, thanks but this is not really a solution....also i use a dualboot so wiping everything and flashing an older version would be not really good :)
<davmor2> Hendrik_: ah in that case on daul boot just revert to the image before or devel rather than devel-proposed.  It looks like some packages were no longer required so were removed unfortunately there was a dep that got removed that was required.
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so the failure is currently caused by phablet getting added to gshadow but not to group or to anything else, doesn't make a lot of sense to me...
<stgraber> ogra_: nevermind, that's because the adduser hook is wrong, I'll fix that, that should do the trick
<Hendrik_> so there is no official statement?
<ogra_> stgraber, phablet needs to be in extrausers only
<ogra_> not in any of the system files
<charles> ToyKeeper, ping
<charles> ToyKeeper, I'm not able to reproduce the bug you were seeing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1248973
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1248973 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "The location and gps check box don't stay checked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stgraber> ogra_: right, which is the problem, currently it's not
<stgraber> ogra_: your extrausers trick is incomplete, phablet was still ending up in /etc/gshadow triggering the test I've got in my new code
<ogra_> nsswitch not set up properly ?
<stgraber> I've now fixed your hook so that it also handles gshadow which should fix the failure
<ogra_> mterry, ^^
 * ogra_ must admit he never noticed pahblet in gshadow
<mterry> stgraber, ogra_: ah yes, me neither.  Thanks, stgraber
<stgraber> hopefully this will be the last test image and I can upload those packages to the archive proper in a bit
<ogra_> stgraber, was inbetween an utopic image built ?
<stgraber> ogra_: I guess, it didn't complete about any existing lock anyway
<ogra_> this is slighly urgent since people out there currenly get an unbootable one
<stgraber> *complain
<charles> davmor2, ToyKeeper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1248973/comments/11
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1248973 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "The location and gps check box don't stay checked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> charles, i think thats long gone
<ToyKeeper> charles: What ogra_ said.  I think that was re-fixed again quite a while ago.
<charles> ogra_, ToyKeeper, I think so too. Just wanted to get a sanity check before closing the ticket
<charles> ogra_, ToyKeeper, thanks
<ToyKeeper> charles: Sorry, I got moved from image testing to silo testing so I haven't had much chance to revisit and update old bugs.
<stgraber> ogra_: looks like the build succeeded (well, is about to)
<ogra_> stgraber, cool ... i start to get pinged by people :)
<Chipaca> tedg: jdstrand: what's going on?
<ogra_> (CI fails and stuff, we need the new image soon)
<hacker> davmor2: it worked thanks a lot!
<Chipaca> tedg: jdstrand: (I saw tedg's mention above, but can't find the context he's talking in)
<tedg> Chipaca, dbarth was looking at different apparmor permissions for FB.
<Chipaca> tedg: the webapp?
<tedg> Chipaca, Seems that there is a different one for the push-helper and he was trying to figure out the differences.
<Chipaca> ah. push helper should have just the push helper one, nothing else (anything else will fail validation afaik)
<ahayzen> tedg, ping
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, I'm done with my tests, I'll upload the two packages to the archive proper now
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> i'll run a build then
 * ogra_ guesses the isotracker is still stuck 
<tedg> ahayzen, Howdy
<ogra_> yeah, it is ...
 * ogra_ starts a manual build 
<ahayzen> tedg, Hi, we've been seeing failures in music-app mocking since #244 and have been trying to figure out what has broken it. ogra_ just noticed that that was when cgroups was reenabled, is it possible that this has broken our CI?
<ahayzen> tedg, bug 1370800 is tracking it
<ubot5> bug 1370800 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Autopilot tests are failing to mock home when run on the device" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370800
<stgraber> ogra_: uploaded. You'll probably want to copy those over to rtm at some point.
<tedg> ahayzen, Seems unlikely, but how are you adjusting which music library to use?
<ogra_> stgraber, right, we need to clearify that first ... rtm is more versions behind
<ahayzen> tedg, we patch the mediascanner2 database
<ahayzen> tedg, its pretty hacky and needs to be improved...however *something* broke it in 244 and we didn't change or ms2 or autopilot so we have been tryig to figure out what
<ogra_> tedg, sorry, your change was sticking out in the changelog :)  http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/244.changes
<tedg> Heh, yeah.
<ogra_> though looking again it could also be thumbnailer
<tedg> ahayzen, I can't think of a way that the cgroups merge would effect that, as it should just be the mediascanner dbus interface.
<ahayzen> tedg, and the other thing is that it works on the desktop (utopic) this issue is only on device
<tedg> ahayzen, Are you running under UAL on the desktop?
<ahayzen> erm.... balloons does autopilot3 run <tests> use UAL on desktop?
<balloons> ahayzen, nope
<balloons> it's specific to click and the phone
<ahayzen> hmm ok
<tedg> Hmm, not really.
<tedg> So it's using xdg-open or something like that?
<balloons> on the desktop? I mean sure we could use ubuntu-app-launch, but you are probably launching with qmlscene directly
<balloons> either local or if installed, a binary perhaps, direct launch
<tedg> balloons, Is there a way to force it to try?
<tedg> ahayzen, One thing you could try is to grab a 243 image and then upgrade UAL and see if that breaks it?
<ahayzen> tedg, sounds like a plan
<ahayzen> tedg, thanks i'll try that tonight/tomorrow
<tedg> ahayzen, Cool, hope it's not UAL :-)
<balloons> tedg, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.testcase.html is what you have available. So ahayzen I imagine you could try using launch_upstart_application on the desktop instead of launch_test_application
<ahayzen> tedg, :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ah i see...i'll try it see what explodes
<balloons> tedg, I know you and elopio had some discussions about ual in regards to reminders
<sashko1974> Hey! can i install ubuntu touch on a samsung galaxy s2 and Phone and sms works?
<balloons> do you know who worked on the unsigned click support?
<balloons> ahh, I see it was mvo
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: hey, is there a way to get the browser's cut/copy/paste as well as "copy image"/"save image" popovers from the Ubuntu.Web component?
<ahayzen> balloons, i think it works with launch_upstart_application ... but i'll try flashing back to 243 and then updating manually tomorrow
<ahoneybun> anyone know how get set APN settings
<bfiller> tedg: ping
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> do you have tmobile>
<ahoneybun> do you have tmobile mhall119
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-24
<TwoCubed> Anybody know how to install Ubuntu Touch on a Samsung Galaxy Fascinate?
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: morning!
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: ive tested the reset function to factory settings on channel=devel
<lotuspsychje> working nicely and smooth
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: great!  :)  I think I tried it out a month ago and it worked pretty well.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: are you gonna try rtm or stick to devel?
<nhaines> I'm sticking with devel.  There's no reason for me to try RTM until... well  :)  Until it's actually RTM.  I'm mostly just doing promoted images anyway.
<nhaines> I'm on a Nexus 5 anyway.
<lotuspsychje> devel will have stability of rtm also no?
<charles> nik90: awake? :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> hi dholbach.
<nhaines> This Ubuntu phone thing is starting to look pretty good.  :)
<dholbach> it is :-D
<nhaines> I ran it on my N5 on Saturday during the LUG meeting.  A lot of people were pretty interested.  And I may give a presentation at a local Android user group in November.  :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> where did the calendar app go?
<seb128> it's not in the dash anymore since the update to rtm58 on krillin
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Punctuation Day! :-D
<mandel> Elleo, morning! do you have an example of the download you are trying to deflate, else I'll be testing with a random zip
<Elleo> mandel: I'm testing with a 7digital album download (which you'd need to purchase) but I expect any zip would give the same results
<mandel> Elleo, I'll test with the python download then :)
<mandel> Elleo, will post my results in a few mins
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, do you know what code displays the error page in the click-scope (like if you try to install a click without having an u1 account configured)
<Elleo> mandel: I'm thinking it probably only applies that are reported as being encoded as deflate/gzip/zip/etc by the server, rather than downloads with zip mimetypes
<mandel> Elleo, correct, but what I could see in the bug report is that the header from 7digital are correctly set to do so
<Elleo> mandel: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_compression
<pete-woods> seb128: I think it's a preview, with an arrangement of widgets to make that screen up
<seb128> pete-woods, ok, my issue is that the error label doesn't wrap and it's too long to fit on screen in french, what component should I open the bug against?
<pete-woods> seb128: if the issue is that the bold part doesn't wrap, perhaps unity8?
<Elleo> mandel: are you sure? https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1365993/comments/4 <-- shows the transfer encoding as "Chunked" rather than "zip" or similar
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365993 in webbrowser-app "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> pete-woods, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/unity.jpg
<Elleo> mandel: it just has the content-type as application/zip which I don't think is enough to be treated as a deflatable thing
<seb128> pete-woods, screenshots are easier I guess ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, the "subtitle" line
<mandel> Elleo, true, application/zip is not enough
<Elleo> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8412245/ <-- and those are the headers I got, which are pretty similar
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i've been told you might know how does the android layer decide what is the local timezone when calling the localtime() from libc. it does not seem to think it's the same timezone that ubuntu thinks it is
<mandel> Elleo, will test with other file, in the case in which we do not have the correct header we will call the trusted helper.. I don't see other possible way
<Elleo> mandel: okay
<pete-woods> seb128: yes. okay, that might be intentional. we'd need to see what the unity8 guys say about that widget. I'm a relative latecomer to scopes, so don't really know the designs
<mandel> Elleo, is kinda ugly if you ask me, but doable I suppose
<mandel> Elleo, the other way is for you to pass the posdownload command with the unzip
<seb128> pete-woods, so bug against unity8?
<pete-woods> seb128: I think that's a starting point. then if u8 guys say no, need to go to unity-scope-click, and try there?
<seb128> pete-woods, well, it really depends who renders the ui, the string comes from unity-scope-click/libclickscope/click/preview.cpp:411
<seb128> but that only seems to return the text
<seb128> not sure where the rendering is done
<Elleo> mandel: sending a command to execute some string from the browser sounds like something security might get rather worried about to me
<pete-woods> seb128: well the rendering is certainly happening in unity8. my point it just that it may be argued that the subtitle widget is behaving according to spec. so the click scope guys will need to use a different widget
<mandel> Elleo, yes, I'll deal with the use of the trusted helper and be done with it or unzip myself
<pete-woods> hence my suggestion to try reporting u8 bug first, and seeing what is said
<seb128> pete-woods, that makes sense, going to do that, thanks!
<Elleo> mandel: okay, thanks
<mandel> Elleo, I dont see the diff between the trusted helper and udm, I'll talk with jdstart about it and you will have a fix this afternoon
<Elleo> mandel: okay cool
<mandel> Elleo, udm is getting huge hehe
<Elleo> heh
<seb128> pete-woods, ok, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1373315
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373315 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "click scope errors don't always fit on screen" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> seb128: hopefully the response will be positive :)
<seb128> yeah, let's see
<nerochiaro> ogra_: ping
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: do you know how the android layer decides what is the local timezone when calling the localtime() from libc. it does not seem to think it's the same timezone that ubuntu thinks it is
<ogra_> nerochiaro, why would that matter ?
<ogra_> (it gets it from bionic i guess)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: because when we ask android to take a picture it will save in the EXIF tags a timestamp that is different from the current time on the phone
<ogra_> bah
<nerochiaro> ogra_: well i have a bug assigned asking to fix that, and either we keep the tz info in android the same as in ubuntu, or i have to fix the exif tag before saving the jpeg to disk
<ogra_> right
<nerochiaro> ogra_: not a big problem but if there's an easy solution in android i'll take that
<nerochiaro> ogra_: if not, i already have a branch that does the exif fixing
<ogra_> well, seems we shuld be able to just set the persist.sys.timezone property to a proper TZ value
<ogra_> the question is if the naming of bionic is the same here ... if not it will be tricky
<ogra_> (for the timezone names i mean)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: right, any pointers on how to check that ?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo lxc-console -t0 -nandroid
<ogra_> [sudo] password for phablet:
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> root@mako:/ # date
<ogra_> Wed Sep 24 10:51:11 GMT 2014
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> root@mako:/ # setprop persist.sys.timezone Europe/Berlin
<ogra_> root@mako:/ # date
<ogra_> Wed Sep 24 12:52:15 CEST 2014
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> seems it uses the same notation
<ogra_> (but to verify 100% one would likely need to check the source of bionic or so
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> nerochiaro, probably copy the above into your bug ;)
<ogra_> pitti, do you think it would be possible to make timedated set that property alongside setting the timezone ?
<ogra_> (assuming this it what sets it)
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you please have a look at this .desktop i18n MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/inline-desktop-i18n/+merge/235785
<ogra_> nerochiaro, oh, and https://gist.github.com/arpit/1035596
<pitti> ogra_: oh, first time I hear about it; what is using that property? Why can't we just use /etc/timezone?
<pitti> ogra_: yes, I guess it can be put into timedated (we already have that hideous hack to support /etc/writable), but NB that this is by far not the only way to set/change the time zone
<ogra_> pitti, we use bionic inside the android container and libc outside ... seems bionic need the property above set ... the camera service runs completely inside the container
<ogra_> pitti, i would like to wait for rsalveti's feedback, though, he usually has a better overview of the container stuff ...
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when you modified apps to be more compatible with qtcreator did you also do that for notes ?
<mardy> mpt: hi! There is the case of some account providers (U1 and facebook) for which we should limit to 1 the number of accounts created
<mardy> mpt: from the system settings, that is easy: I just grey out the option to click on that provider, when there is already one account configured
<mardy> mpt: but when the request comes from an app, there is at least one case in which I need your decision:
<mardy> mpt: if the app has already one account authorized, and it requests a new one, what should happen?
<mardy> mpt: I guess we need to show a dialog with an error message
<mpt> mardy, I don’t see how that could work. If I used my Facebook account in an app, but then I told the app to forget about it, and then later I used it again … To Online Accounts that would look like the app is trying to use a second account, when it isn’t
<mpt> Why does Online Accounts need to do anything special for that case at all? It’s up to the app to make sure it isn’t trying to use multiple Facebook accounts.
<dbarth> mardy: what is the UI presented in the application in that scenario?
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: have the bug in hands?
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1371390
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371390 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "pictures taken with camera have wrong timestamp" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> rsalveti, i suspect a wrong tz in the contaainer can have other issues too (timestamps on radio packaets etc)
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: ogra_: yeah, this is a problem because we abstract the camera by using the camera-service
<dbarth> mpt: we  need to reflect the terms of the service at the system level; if an app wants to use another FB account, it can do so on its own
<rsalveti> and not only the HAL
<rsalveti> so indeed, not something I can fix on the hybris side
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, seems it luckily isnt to hard to set (with a simple property) and the TZ naming in bionic seems to match the libc one
<rsalveti> so the workaround in qtubuntu-camera looks good, but ideally it'd also be good to set the right timezone inside the container as ogra_ suggested
<dbarth> mpt: just not the system one
<ogra_> so we could just have timedated set the property alongside
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that would already help
<ogra_> nerochiaro, add a timedated task then i guess
<dbarth> mpt: i guess, irrespective of the terms & criteria discussion, we're looking for a solution for accounts which need to be unique, like U1
<ogra_> (systemd source package afaik)
<mardy> mpt: so, the goal is to have at most one facebook account configured in System Settings
<nerochiaro> ogra_: rsalveti: so you suggest for now fixing the EXIF and later on removing that fix once we set the right tz in the container ?
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: right
<ogra_> really ? why not just fix the TZ and be done ?
<mardy> mpt: we do know which accounts an app is using, because that information is in the System Settings (that list of enabled apps per each account)
<mpt> dbarth, mardy, that’s fine. App X says to Online Accounts, “Hey I need to use a Facebook account.” OA puts up the prompt asking you if it’s ok for X to use it. You accept, and OA gives X what it needs. Sometime later, X says to OA, “Hey I need to use a Facebook account.” OA gives X what it needs, because you already granted permission earlier.
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, if we can get someone to fix the TZ, even better
<rsalveti> but I don't mind having the change in qtubuntu-camera if that helps unblocking a critical bug already
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure how hard it will be to make timedated depend on the property service ... that will need some clever checks
<ogra_> since it need to operate without as well
<rsalveti> right
<mardy> mpt: not really: when the app starts up later on, if it needs just 1 facebook account, it won't talk to OA, because it already has one
<ogra_> the setprop call itself should eb a one liner
<ogra_> *be
<rsalveti> yeah, ideally just checking if setprop is available, if so, run the one liner
<ogra_> right
<mpt> mardy, this is in the case I described where you told the app to forget about the Facebook account, or it forgot because of a bug, or whatever
<mardy> mpt: when the app starts up, it enumerates the accounts which are available to it; it doesn't (or shouldn't) store this information anywhere
<ogra_> lol
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: ogra_: what project is timedated in LP ?
<ogra_> apt-get source systemd ... the amount of patches that applies on unpack exceeds my terminal scrollback buffer !
<dbarth> ogra_: help; where can i enable debugging for a device not showing up in adb devices?
<mardy> mpt: once you have authorized an app to use an account, that app will see that account, until you go and disable the app from the System settings (or you delete the account)
<dbarth> i have adb enabled on the phone, according to google-gadget-service
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, is the UI session running ? and is the password *not* identical with the user name ?
<dbarth> they are different yes
<dbarth> unity8 is running if that's what you mean
<ogra_> yeah ... well, adbd looks for lightdm ...
<ogra_> do you see adbd in the processlist in the termianl app ?
<mpt> mardy, sure. So for an account type where you can have only one, the OA prompt will be just “Allow”/“Don’t Allow”, without the “Add Another…” button. Do we need to change anything other than that?
<mardy> mpt: this is fine in case the app hasn't been authorized to use that account before, but we need something more for the case where the app requests another account of the same type
<mardy> mpt: indeed, the app should not do that
<mardy> mpt: but maybe the app does not know that this account type is limited to one account
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, changing systemd is no fun
<mardy> mpt: we might even decide to change this in the future (maybe one day we'll decide to limit twitter to one account, for example)
<ogra_> timedated.c looks ppretty straight forward though ...
<mardy> mpt: so yes, I think it's a bit of a corner case
<mardy> mpt: we can silently fail, maybe. That is, in that case we always return "declined" to the app, without actually showing any UI
<nerochiaro> ogra_: where do i get that ?
<mpt> mardy, I was thinking that OA would always return "accepted", giving the account that the app has already been granted access to, on the grounds that the app has forgotten about it during runtime
<mpt> (probably)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, apt-get source systemd
<ogra_> nerochiaro, then src/timedate/timedated.c
<mpt> mardy, but I guess if the app hasn’t forgotten, and is expecting to handle multiple accounts when it can’t, that would be a problem
<ogra_> nerochiaro, i guess adding some snippet to write_data_timezone() should be the way to go
<mpt> mardy, so yeah, always returning “declined” makes sense
<mardy> mpt: OK, thanks
<nerochiaro> ogra_: whoa, the list of patches is mind boggling indeed
<ogra_> yeah, entertaining :)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: rsalveti: to be perfectly honest i'm a bit scared to put my hands down there in systemd. i'd rather have the patch to qtubuntu-camera in for now and leave that to someone who knows what they are doing at that system stuff better than I do
<mpt> mardy, specification updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts?action=diff&rev2=21&rev1=20>
<ogra_> nerochiaro, well, all you need to do is to check if the setprop binary exists in $PATH ... and if it does call "setprop persist.sys.timezone" pointing to the new tz
<ogra_> nerochiaro, and pitti will surely happily review a patch from you
<mardy> mpt: excellent, thanks!
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i'm having an headache just trying to get that stuff compiled, but ok, i'll give it a shot. where does the project live in lp ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, i dont know, ask pitti
<nerochiaro> pitti: ^
<ogra_> but i guess a debdiff will be simplest
<ogra_> hmm, when did the reboot option come back ?
<seb128> ogra_, where? I don't have it on rtm 59
<ogra_> seb128, on my utopic device
<seb128> oh, hum
<ogra_> which still runs 251
<ogra_> will soon be in rtm too i guess
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140918.3-0ubuntu1
<seb128>   * Re-add restart button for power menu. (LP: 1358197) (LP: #1358197)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358197 in Ubuntu UX "Power off dialog box no longer shows restart" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358197
<seb128> ogra_, it's in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006
<ogra_> sweet !
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/notes-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233892
<Laney> seb128: could you install and test a bit glib from rtm silo #15 please?
<seb128> Laney, sure
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> did you get any feedback from qa on it yet?
<Laney> I think QA don't want to test it ...
<Laney> they like to have a plan
<seb128> k
<seb128> let me install it on my killin, reboot and use it for a bit
<Laney> ty
<Laney> lunch, brb
<boldi> Hi all! I have a quick question. When I clicking the camera icon at Messaging App, a new dialog popup and says No app installed or similar. What app is that? So were are can find this string?
<boldi> it is also in the address-book-app
<boldi> screenshot: http://oi59.tinypic.com/15zqvew.jpg
<boldi> Can somebody help?
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<ogra_> blake_r, i think thats the content-hub
<seb128> shrug, unity8 is hanging on the sudoku start screen
<seb128> can't swipe from any edge or anything
<ogra_> seb128, starts fine here
<seb128> oh, back, I guess it segfaulted
<seb128> with apport blocking it for a minute
<ogra_> yeah, check for crashes
<boldi> ogra_: Yes, that is it :) Thanks
<seb128> right
<seb128> bah, I wish design would make the "unlock dialpad" screen use the lock-screen image, rather than the purple default one
 * seb128 wonders if he can hack that up locally easily
<ogra_> seb128, oh, gimme the patch if you find a way !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i bet simply replacing the default image would do though ...
<ogra_> (til the next OTA)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it's just that I don't get what they are thinking
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> you get like 3 images
<seb128> lock, unlock dialpad, dash
<seb128> which unlock dialpad is the purple image which you might really dislike
 * ogra_ would also love if it would immediately lock 
<ogra_> buut only after a few seconds
<seb128> it wouldn't hurt to use the lockscreen one, maybe with renforced constrast to see the number or something
<ogra_> yeah
<mpt> Chipaca, hi, is/was there a bug report about getting rid of the notification bubbles for system updates?
<jgdx> mpt, hi, can you change the reset launcher spec[1] to work with a reboot action, which is required?
<mpt> jgdx, yes, is the bug assigned to me?
<moooooop> Hi guys. I do have a question regarding the list of supported devices etc
<jgdx> mpt, no, and I don't have perms to assign it to you
<mpt> jgdx, what’s the bug number?
<moooooop> I noticed for example Xperia Z is on the list of supported devices, however the "mobile modem" seems not to be working. Is that statement linked to official/legal issues and can be bypassed by coding your own call software?
<moooooop> Is it a taboo question? Googled it wrong?
<plars> if anyone who likes to look at phablet-tools has a moment, I would appreciate a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/phablet-tools/network-no-sudo/+merge/235689
<plars> ogra_: someone told me you already had something in progress for phablet-tools landing but I don't see it, so maybe it made it through already?
 * mpt crashes indicator-network by opening it
<mpt> jgdx, I’m looking at your fix to bug 1364366…
<ubot5> bug 1364366 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi networks in System Settings lack strength or authentication icons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364366
<mpt> jgdx, I’m really impressed at how the fix was just one line, but somehow the appearance in System Settings is so different from in the indicator menu :-)
<jgdx> mpt, yeah, it was an impressive fix
<jgdx> mpt, right, there's difference. But AFAIK it's very hard/impossible to make the separation between the currently active Wi-Fi network and other inactive ones.
<mpt> jgdx, oh, I’m not referring to that, but to the icons being four times larger, the padlocks being a different color, and the padlocks being a different position
<jgdx> mpt, right, I sped ahead. So if you move the padlocks, they are going to be besides the checkbox?
<mpt> How is that even possible if it’s just reusing the indicator code?
<Laney> It uses the data from the indicator but lays it out itself
<mpt> Ahh, ok
<mpt> Worst of both worlds :-)
<jgdx> to a point
<seb128> we should use unity-settings-components
<jgdx> *from a point
<jgdx> seb128, if you write the backend, I'll happily do the FE
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that's not a backend
<moooooop> Hi people, I do have a question prior to buying a phone from the compatibility list, anyone cares to provide me guidance?
<seb128> it's replacing custom qml by shared components
<seb128> no?
<cwayne> moooooop: the only really supported phone atm is nexus 4
<moooooop> I noticed on the "compatibility list" that for some phone * is okay, however "wireless modem" is greyed out. Is there any way to bypass that through custom software?
<moooooop> Like what they did on the pi phone etc?
<moooooop> thank you cwayne
<mpt> jgdx, anyway, sorry to gripe. I was just dealing with a bug report about the white padlocks and wondered why that icon existed
<jgdx> seb128, oh
<cwayne> moooooop: there's a community build for the nexus 5 that works quite well also, but not officially supported
<moooooop> I guess i dont mind for the support, thank you
<moooooop> official that is ;)
<jgdx> seb128, where can read about this magic?
<jgdx> seb128, right, but using shared components fixes not all issues with the wifi list
<seb128> jgdx, I didn't say it would, but it would be less custom code
<seb128> jgdx, dunno if it's documented, ted might know, he did work on that back then iirc
<moooooop> cwayne: thanks a lot.
<tedg> ahayzen, Were you able to confirm whether UAL caused the issue?
<ahayzen> tedg, literally reflashing back to #243 at the moment!
<tedg> ahayzen, Hah, cool.
<ahayzen> tedg, when it flashes back what is the best way to upgrade just the UAL packages?
<tedg> ahayzen, apt-get install ubuntu-app-launch libubuntu-app-launch2
<ahayzen> tedg, cool thanks
<tedg> ahayzen, You'll have to reboot so that unity will reload the lib.
<ahayzen> ok cool
<mpt> kenvandine, hi, after I recovered from the black-screen system update, I went back to following your instructions, and realized that I don’t know how to *add* a silo
<mpt> kenvandine, citrain device-upgrade upgrades everything, right? Whereas I just want to install specific packages
<kenvandine> mpt, it could pull in some other updates as well
<kenvandine> but that's not usually much
<kenvandine> you could just add the ppa and apt-get install
<ogra_> plars, yeah, yesterday
<ogra_> plars, land away :)
<kenvandine> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings-wizard ubuntu-system-settings libsystemsettings1
<kenvandine> mpt ^^
 * tedg still can't get used to the sudo password for phablet not being phablet
<mpt> kenvandine, I need to add the silo before I do any of those things, right?
<kenvandine> mpt, yes
<kenvandine> you can always just use add-apt-repository on the device if you like
<mpt> kenvandine, so, how do I do that?
<kenvandine> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001
<davmor2> kenvandine: only if you are not on rtm
<kenvandine> then apt-get update
<kenvandine> davmor2 yes :)
<tedg> mpt, phablet-config writable-image
<kenvandine> mpt, unfortunately... there is now a newer version in the archive... so you need to specify the version :)
<kenvandine> apt-get install {ubuntu-system-settings-wizard,ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=0.3+14.10.20140923.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> mpt, oh so many steps :)
<mpt> Thanks tedg
 * mpt tries not to wonder why phablet-config pings launchpad.net
<mpt> kenvandine, sorry, a newer version of what?
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you have an issue about the issue I described on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/flickable-passwd-page/+merge/235117 ?
<kenvandine> system-settings
<kenvandine> just landed in utopic-proposed
<tedg> mpt, It's the most reliable server on the Internet. :-)
<mterry> seb128, no I couldn't reproduce
<mterry> seb128, thought I mentioned that on IRC, sorry
<seb128> mterry, you might have and I might have missing it
<mterry> kenvandine, I have a few USS branches I'd love you review if you have time today
<kenvandine> mterry, planning to :)
 * mterry hugs kenvandine
<mpt> kenvandine, “E: Version '0.3+14.10.20140923.1-0ubuntu1' for 'ubuntu-system-settings-wizard' was not found” (etc)
<davmor2> mpt: sudo apt-get update after you added the ppa
<mpt> thanks davmor2 :-)
<ahayzen> tedg, ...ok so flashed back to #243...ran ap test worked fine.... updated ubuntu-app-launch libubuntu-app-launch2 .. restarted... reran ap tests and mocking is broken!
<tedg> ahayzen, Uhg, okay. Do you know which module is getting an error?
<ahayzen> tedg, i have seen no errors that is why we were stumped what was causing it....but maybe now we know UAL is causing it we can dig a bit easier
<ahayzen> tedg, does UAL have a log somewhere?
<tedg> ahayzen, Well, the problem is that it's not a thing itself, it's more a way to use upstart. So it doesn't have its own log.
<ahayzen> :/
<barry> kenvandine: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1370586/comments/2 ?  i'd like to take a crack at this soon
<tedg> ahayzen, So can you walk me through how the test works?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370586 in Ubuntu system image "Add synchronous method to determine if there are known updates" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> ahayzen, You setup the media-scanner, start the app? Do you set anything? (env vars, etc)
<ahayzen> tedg, erm i can try :) ... yeah we do
<ahayzen> tedg, the magic happens in here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/__init__.py
<ahayzen> tedg, so for a click env... we build a fakeenv fixture
<ahayzen> set that as HOME
<kenvandine> barry, commented!
<ahayzen> tedg, then go and copy the music.... live patch the ms2 db
<tedg> ahayzen, So then who knows what $HOME is?
<ahayzen> tedg, and then launch the app via ap's launch_click_package()
<barry> kenvandine: thanks.  my big question is what to do in the "we-don't-know" case.  should the target_build_number key just be missing?  should it return a non-number like "none", or should it return a nonsense number like -1 (or 0?).  my initial preference would be to omit the key, but i don't know how much trouble the different options would cause the client
<tedg> ahayzen, Do you restart Unity in the new $HOME?
<kenvandine> barry, i think i'd prefer -1
<ahayzen> tedg, no ... this is where part of reason we are patching the db but we're looking to improve that
<barry> kenvandine: thanks, i will copy and paste that into the comments
<ahayzen> tedg, i think only python and the app itself are affected by the new HOME?
<ahayzen> tedg, balloons probably has more knowledge of how it all works ;)
<tedg> I'm a little disturbed that you're trying to replace $HOME for half the world, without telling the other half.
<ahayzen> heh
<tedg> Honestly, shocked it worked before :-)
<ogra_> $HOME is where the heart is though
<ogra_> :)
<ahayzen> it works well :) until ms2 change their db schema
<tedg> ogra_, Yes, the problem with that with two $HOME's for your heart, well, that never works out well ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, that might have some circulation issues
<ahayzen> :)
<popey> mv ♥ $HOME
<tedg> So my guess is that the environment variables aren't getting set correctly.
<tedg> They changed slight in the new UAL as part of the performance optimizations.
<ahayzen> tedg, this is where it is set currently http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/__init__.py#L162
<ahayzen> tedg, yeah so then it is seeing the wrong db cache?
<tedg> ahayzen, So I think what probably needs to happen is that also needs to call a "setenv()" to set it for the test process as well.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> this will only affect things started by upstart otherwise
<ahayzen> tedg, ok i'll try that and report back
<tedg> ahayzen, Cool, thanks!
<tedg> Just for lurkers, basically we changed that a bunch of the environment variables are built into one big structure in libual.
<tedg> So that way we don't have to do it in the job.
<ahayzen> ah ok
<tedg> That got us under the time limit.
<tedg> So that environment processing would be in the test, as it's the libual user in this case.
<ogra_> we have a time limit ?
<tedg> ogra_, I was given a budget.
<tedg> 100ms for UAL stuff.
<mpt> kenvandine, ok, now I’m trying to “sudo nano /etc/system-image/channel.ini”, but after I change the version number, it won’t save
<ogra_> ah
<ahayzen> tedg, do you mean $ initctl set-env ? or a different way just to check
<ogra_> mpt, in "adb shell" or phablet-shell ?
<ichigo-roku> @find noein 15
<tedg> ahayzen, I mean what ever the python equiv of "setenv" is. I'm guessing system.setenv('HOME', tempdir) ?
<ichigo-roku> sorry wrong channel
<ogra_> mpt, note that adb doesnt use termcap ... which means control chars wont work properly in some cases
<ahayzen> tedg, oh so >> os.environ["HOME"] = tmpdir
<ogra_> mpt, use phablet-shell for that it works around that issue
<kenvandine> ogra_, ah.. thx :)
<tedg> ahayzen, Sure! :-)
<ahayzen> \o/ i'll try that
<tedg> ahayzen, Just make sure it's not only for Python, as the C lib needs to see it as well.
<tedg> ahayzen, Not sure if that sets the actual environment or just the Python copy.
<ahayzen> hmm
 * balloons is listening
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<ahayzen> balloons, any comments/pointers?
<ogra_> kenvandine, oh, btw, i kind of stepped on your  toes with a u-s-s landing that went into utopic ... if you do the next rtm landing, can you make sure https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/system-settings-fix-devmode-page-refresh/+merge/235778 doesnt get forgotten ?
<mpt> ogra_, phablet-shell says “ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host”
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> are you up to date with phablet-tools ?
<mpt> phablet-tools | 1.1+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<tedg> mpt, Did you turn on developer mode on your device?
<mpt> tedg, yes
<mpt> adb shell works fine, right up to the point where nano prompts me for a filename to save the file to, and the Enter key doesn’t do anything
<balloons> ahayzen, well I'm trying to catch up with what tedg was saying. We do some mocking via fixtures in python to set things like home and the xdg dirs, etc. We don't change $HOME for the world. So what else needs to know about the new $HOME? We used to setup an env, and then pass it to upstart to launch. Is that not enough?
<balloons> if something else needs to run under our faked $HOME, typically we've resorted to restarting the service ourselves with the new $HOME, then cleaning up at the end by restarting it again with the real $HOME
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: with bill we decided to go ahead with the EXIF fix for now, then follow ogra's advice and have systemd set persist.sys.timezone so that android uses the right tz directly. so if you could please review the MR today that would be great
<tedg> balloons, Well you are changing it for the world, you're changing it for all Upstart jobs that start after your tests start running.
<tedg> balloons, So if something was to restart, it would pick up the new home.
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, sounds good...I'll get to it as soon as possible...so crazy around here today :)
<tedg> balloons, I'd argue that, in general, that's dangerous.
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: thank you
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, np
<tedg> balloons, But in this case I think the issue is that the test itself doesn't know about the changed variables in its own environment.
<tedg> balloons, So when it runs libual that library doesn't know which ones to use, so it sets up the application incorrectly.
<ahayzen> balloons, tedg, for whtever reason when i set HOME via os.environ the music-app sits at the loading thing and times out
<tedg> ahayzen, Anything in the music app's log file?
<ahayzen> tedg, this is the log when i ran under adt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8418700/
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll leave you to continuing to hack on it.. I'l try and catch up with you in a hour or so
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe thanks :)
<ahayzen> tedg, i don't think there is anything in the music-app log as it didn't get that far?
<tedg> Yeah, it can't find the application now.
<ahayzen> tedg, it was just at the black screen with the app and spinning circles
<ahayzen> ....and it still is there...
<ahayzen> tedg, yeah and if i close it and run manually from the dash it works so doing os.environ["HOME"] = temp_dir seems to totally break it!
<tedg> We're going to have to move the click DB to the correct directory.
<ahayzen> tedg, click db? as in the mediascanner db?
<tedg> ahayzen, Is the music player you're testing a click app?
<ahayzen> tedg, yep
<tedg> ahayzen, So it's not getting detected as one…
<ahayzen> tedg, where does it say that?
<ahayzen> tedg, "Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.636'" ?
<tedg> ahayzen, libual is saying that it can't find the key file for it. Which means that it's falling back to legacy app mode.
<ahayzen> tedg, hmm i guess because of the $HOME setting?
<tedg> Probably
<ahayzen> ...as the app actually launched earlier with the latest UAL just it had the wrong ms2 db
<jgdx> seb128, thanks for the review. Addressed comment.
<tedg> ahayzen, So you need to set UBUNTU_APP_LAUNCH_LINK_FARM to be $(originalhome)/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop
<huan> hi, how can I copy a file to my emulator instance with adb push? I got a permission denied error
<jgdx> also manged to misspell "files" as "failes", but it actually works well in that context
<ahayzen> tedg, ok ... via os.environ ?
<tedg> ahayzen, Yes
<ahayzen> tedg, cool i'll try that...
<ogra_> huan, adb runs as the "phablet" user, yu can only push to places where that user has write permissions
<ogra_> huan, push to /home/phablet ro /tmp ... then you can use sudo to copy to the place you want to have it
<huan> ogra: ok, so how could I copy a file to my emulator instance? :D
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<ogra_> s&ro/or/
<huan> ogra: thank, I'll try that
<ahayzen> tedg, OMG!
<ahayzen> tedg, you sir are a genius! ... "16:19:22.065 INFO testresult:44 - OK: music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_reads_music_library(with touch)"
<huan> ogra: It works, thanks for the solution :)
<ogra_> np :)
<tedg> ahayzen, Great!
<ahayzen> tedg, i should only need to do this for click tests right?
 * ahayzen is trying to tidy up things
<tedg> ahayzen, Uhm, not sure. I'd do it anywhere you change the HOME variable.
<tedg> ahayzen, Or more correctly, when you use libUAL.
<ahayzen> tedg, ok i'll leave it....
<tedg> ahayzen, For the next work I'd recommend adding a way to restart media scanner with a different db. i.e. a MEDIA_SCANNER_DB variable to just adjust that instead of trying to move all of HOME.
<ahayzen> tedg, yep we are investigating that at the moment...i heard rumours of a ms2 helper for autopilot
<tedg> Cool. The HOME variable is always going to be fragile.
<ahayzen> tedg, does this look good from your point of view? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-mocking-fixes/+merge/235821
<tedg> ahayzen, Yup
<ahayzen> tedg, cool thanks :)
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, you able to try the above mp ^^? as hopefully this will get CI passing again
<sil2100> boiko: hey! Remember when I poked you about dialer-app test failures in ubuntu-rtm smoketesting? Is there anything we can do about those?
<ahayzen> tedg, thanks for your help with this :)
<ogra_> sil2100, we could just doi the same as with calendar to fix them ;)
<boiko> sil2100: hmm, are there new failures? cause salem_ and I have submitted fixes for the failures :/
<sil2100> boiko: oh? Do you know if those got into RTM?
<sil2100> Ah
<boiko> sil2100: they did
<boiko> sil2100: do you have recent failures there? if so, can I check the logs to see what's going on?
<sil2100> boiko: wait, most probably I got this wrong, I see those are gone ;) Thanks!
 * sil2100 is not sure what he was looking at before
<boiko> sil2100: you were looking at the past :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, laptop froze, I though it was an unity segfault/apport blocking it but it didn't come back and did hang for good after vt switch
<seb128> kenvandine, did I miss anything?
<jhodapp> sil2100, just wanted to make sure that you saw that the video issues are all fixed so you can take that out of the daily email
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, from what davmor2 mentioned those are no longer happening, so \o/
<jhodapp> perfect
<jhodapp> sil2100, so happy to have that fixed, I'm depressed when video isn't working right
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jhodapp> np
<davmor2> jhodapp: I should of known it was all your fault ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, guilty
<huan> Why can't I add contacts to address book in emulator. Is it normal?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: trivial MR https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/fix-add-tab-label-width/+merge/235828
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, commented
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the only other way to do it is to create a custom item. Personally I would suggest not using tool buttons but putting anohter normal button like the "done" button at the left. standard tool buttons are too limited, i had a convo with zsombi about this and can't really do much
<nerochiaro> or just keep the icon and remove the text. "+" is pretty universally understood as "add" anyway
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not my call, that’s for design to decide, but I don’t imagine it’s hard to write a custom toolbar button component that does what we need to implement the current design, is it?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't know, probably not hard
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so that's what you want me to do ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes please, at this point I don’t want us to revisit the design, I’d rather fix the bug and move on to more important things
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<tedg> balloons, So do we have other test suites that work like the media player one that could be similarly broken?
<ahayzen> tedg, elopio mentioned something about reminders
<ahayzen> i thought all of the apps used fixtures....but i'm probably wrong
<balloons> tedg, ahayzen, there is certainly some other apps that could have similar problems. I saw you had success, but haven't been able to follow along. Let's see here.
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the resultant code change https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-mocking-fixes/+merge/235821
<ahayzen> balloons, i've tested myself on my utopic VM and on utopic device #243+UAL and #254 .. would like someone else to confirm on device though
<balloons> ahayzen, so those changes overlay the actual environment.. do you intend to clean them up and restore them after?
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm good point
<balloons> also, you set the $HOME env after you setup a fixture to set $HOME to temp_dir.. that's a bit odd
<ahayzen> balloons, yep that seemed to fix it..
<ahayzen> balloons, well break it until we put the extra UBUNTU_APP_LAUNCH_LINK_FARM in
<ahayzen> balloons, how does the fixture set that env var?
<ahayzen> balloons, as it must be different to doing os.environ if that has fixed the issue?
<kenvandine> mterry, can you merge trunk into your here-comment branch and fix the conflicts?
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm trying to build it in the silo, but conflicts in the pot file
<seb128> you people stop including pot updated in your merge request!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: see if it's better now. Basically we were already using a custom component anyway, so i just fixed it to make it take as much space as the text needs
<ahayzen> balloons, how should i cleanup those vars? use addCleanup() or tearDown or something?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll check in a moment
<balloons> ahayzen, the fixture only sets it for our parent process and any children
<ahayzen> balloons, ah that is probably why os.environ works then
<balloons> ahayzen, sure, but are we able to instead launch the needed child process that requires $HOME
<ahayzen> balloons, erm.... tedg i assume ^^ would be UAL ?
<ahayzen> is it a service that we would need to restart?
<balloons> elopio, if you haven't been following along, ^^ ahayzen and tedg worked out fixing music app, and ahayzen proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-mocking-fixes/+merge/235821. The discussion was around how $HOME, and our patching of it only affecting our processes is causing failures
<elopio> balloons: I saw it. I'm not sure how it will play when we set the initctl HOME, but it's worth a try.
<elopio> worst case scenario, we will get a temp home for desktop executions, which is a win.
<ahayzen> everyone wants to set HOME! lol
<balloons> elopio, so you are ok with just setting $HOME itself directly, then restoring it via cleanup when the test completes
<elopio> balloons: I didn't get that.
<elopio> that's what we are doing everywhere. The problem comes when we launch the app with upstart, that it will listen to the initctl var instead of the $HOME env var.
<balloons> ahayzen, go ahead and do the addcleanup() on your mp to restore the env vars you are setting
<ahayzen> balloons, ok :) now i've got to remember how to use it
<balloons> ahayzen, with those changes I guess I'm happy if it works
<balloons> it's worth the experiment so to speak
<ahayzen> balloons, cool gimme a sec just testing the cleanups
<ahayzen> balloons, something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-mocking-fixes/+merge/235821
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah, give me a moment
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<mterry> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> mterry, thx!
<nerochiaro> bfiller: regarding the failing tests: cycle flash in video mode works for me. the zoom slider test fails because it executes a pinch gesture to show the slider, but for some reason the slider doesn't appear. might be a change in the autopilot pinch() code ? and the last one, test_take_picture, fails because the picture directory was ~/Pictures/camera and now is ~/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera
<nerochiaro> bfiller: the fix for the picture taking test is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/fix-tests/+merge/235838
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok, weird that pictures directory failing now, that change has been in there for at least a month
<nerochiaro> bfiller: that is strange. i don't see anyway it could not fail if the dir isn't there
<nerochiaro> bfiller: it calls os.listdir which AFAIK always fails on non-existing paths
<nerochiaro> bfiller: who's an autopilot wrangler that can tell me if anything changed in the pinch implementation ?
<kenvandine> mterry, i have your flickable_passwd_page branch in my current landing, i'll get all your others in my next landing (hopefully later today)
<mterry> kenvandine, the very latest one probably can't land yet (needs some unity8 changes).  This would be the wizard-refresh-take-6 branch
<kenvandine> ah... ok
<mterry> kenvandine, but can certainly be reviewed if you have the time, just not landed
<kenvandine> mterry, i was just looking at that
<kenvandine> it's big :)
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I kept shaving yaks
<kenvandine> hehe
<bfiller> nerochiaro: elopio might be able to tell you if the pinch gesture changed
<elopio> nerochiaro: is that related to the camera?
<nerochiaro> elopio: yes
<elopio> nerochiaro: om26er started working on it, but then they took him for manual testing.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/lp1366825_fix_zoom/+merge/233725
<elopio> nerochiaro: he can tell you what's missing for his branch to land.
<om26er> elopio, nerochiaro so the problem seems to be with the icons model. The test clicks the wrong icon due to the relevant property being on the 'location' icon
<om26er> i.e. we are selecting the icon with a 'settingsProperty' but due to a problem somewhere the 'videoFlashMode property is given to the 'location' icon.
<om26er> so the test fails.
<nerochiaro> om26er: that test is actually the only one of the three that works on my mako
<om26er> nerochiaro, it doesn't fail all the time,. you have to retry multiple times
<nerochiaro> om26er: argh, ok. so what's missing from your branch ? it seems to fix all the 3 tests
<om26er> nerochiaro, it does fix other tests, except for one.
<nerochiaro> om26er: which one ?
<om26er> so that failure is a bug that's outside autopilot.
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/543/testReport/junit/camera_app.tests.test_flash/TestCameraFlash/test_cycle_video_flash_with_touch_/
<om26er> camera_app.tests.test_flash.TestCameraFlash.test_cycle_video_flash
<nerochiaro> om26er: i see
<taiebot> Congrats guys i am enjoying devel-proposed r.254. Just a question the new keyboard i see is it final design? Something feels wrong about it.
<om26er> taiebot, the background color
<taiebot> om26er: Is it final design? the font also looks out of shape. It just does not feel integrated with the rest of the phone. i love the spacing i can finally compete with fast typer on this keyboard.
<om26er> taiebot, I really hope not, the colors definitely need tweaking. The spacing did indeed make life easier.
<taiebot> om26er: does this need a bug report?
<om26er> taiebot, yes, I believe, report a bug for ubuntu-keyboard
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1373549
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373549 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "New keyboard design looks weird" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> ping artmello_: on the debian/rules of the gallery app there is a statement that makes the QML tests fail at build time
<elopio> export QT_QPA_PLATFORM = minimal
<elopio> artmello_: do you know why is it there?
<artmello_> elopio: hey, let me check
<artmello_> elopio: it is there for a long time, 2012
<artmello_> elopio: did something change recently to make it fails?
<elopio> artmello_: yes, I don't know who is the one bzr blame points to.
<elopio> artmello_: oh, no, this is the simple QML test I'm adding
<alecu> kgunn: mzanetti: hi! what's missing to have rtm silo 6 landed? just the QA signoff?
<elopio> artmello_: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/gallery-app/qmltests1/+merge/235390
<elopio> with that minimal set, it fails with a message saying something about opengl.
<kgunn> alecu: yes!
<alecu> kgunn: great!
<elopio> which makes sense. But I don't know if the build statement is there for a good reason. I don't see it on the other apps.
<artmello_> elopio: I am not sure why it is there and I think guenter is not around anymore for us to ask
<artmello_> elopio: well, I can propose an MR removing that and we see the result
<elopio> artmello_: or you can review my MP, I think it's ready. I removed it there.
<artmello_> elopio: sure! I am finishing the url scheme support for gallery. I will review it then
<elopio> artmello_: thanks. I'm not in a hurry, so don't worry if you have critical things to do before.
<elopio> I'll look for a core dev to check the debian bits in the mean time.
<elopio> balloons: how did you get to remove the screen from your mako? I've been heating it with a hair drier for like 30 minutes and it's just as stuck as before.
<elopio> ah, it's coming off, finally.
<balloons> elopio, :-) Screen replacement fun sounds like
<taiebot> Waouh just read that the latest update of ios 8.0.1 breaks Touch ID and cell service and me who was thinking that it was only happening on the devel-proposed channel :-D
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else's camera app freeze on launching, then reset and eventually launch....i see this in the syslog ubuntu-phablet kernel: [11563.678588] type=1400 audit(1411589411.008:1552): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" profile="com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.387" name="/run/user/32011/" pid=28341 comm="camera-app" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<jjohansen> ahayzen: yes I have seen that reject and reported it
<popey> [ 6380.076196] (0)[6557:camera-app]type=1400 audit(1411589620.370:208): apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" profile="com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.387" name="/run/user/32011/" pid=6557 comm="camera-app" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> yup!
<taiebot> ahayzen works here on r.254
<popey> I see it on krillin 59
<jjohansen> popey: yeah I noticed it on manta, but not mako. It seems to be device specific
<jjohansen> ahayzen: ^
<jdstrand> that is a known bug
<jdstrand> it chould not be the cause of the camera freeze
 * jdstrand gets bug
<jdstrand> bug 1359831
<ubot5> bug 1359831 in camera-app "Apps incorrectly perform a chmod on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359831
<jdstrand> ahayzen, popey, jjohansen ^
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yep
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ah ok
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah the whole of unity like froze as it happened
<jjohansen> sorry you are faster at digging out the bug than me
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yes, this bug is almost certainly unrelated
<ahayzen> ok weird
<jdstrand> ahayzen: you may have an apport process running in the background
<jdstrand> I reported seeing crashes like this earlier today
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ah i have a _usr_share_click_preinstalled_com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.387_camera-app.32011.crash
<ahayzen> jdstrand, that was probably it then
 * jdstrand also notes he can use his camera just fine with that denial
<jdstrand> ahayzen: there you go. now, it *could* be that bug, but I doubt it since it has been around for a month and no one else reported it as the cause of the crash
 * ahayzen also wonders if the issue where you switch you front facing and then back to rear facing that the controls disappear has been reported...
 * jdstrand also notes the denial is legitmate-- apps should not be able to do a chmod on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
 * ahayzen checks
<jdstrand> s/apps/click store confined apps/
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah probably a crash for another reason
<ahayzen> hmm can't see one for switch front/rear... time to report a bug!
<ahayzen> jdstrand, that crash log should automatically be pushed up right? so i don't need to report it?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: it should yes. if you want to do it manually, you can do: sudo /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all
<ahayzen> jdstrand, cool if it doesn't go up i'll push it
<jdstrand> (I don't think the sudo is needed if the crash file is owned by you)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, awwwww :( ERROR: processing /var/crash/_usr_share_click_preinstalled_com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.387_camera-app.32011.crash: Invalid core dump: BFD: Warning: /tmp/apport_core_fdtm02s6 is truncated: expected core file size >= 191430656, found: 3211264.
 * ahayzen clears up /var/crash and makes it crash again
<jdstrand> ahayzen: I wonder if your filesystem is full
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ah it may be the location  service crashing as well that is causing bad things
<jdstrand> plausible
<ahayzen> jdstrand, oh yeah and that ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8420655/
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i think i have "4% left"
<jdstrand> it is amazong how many mounts we have
<ahayzen> but i did clear a load of crash logs before ^^ so it was probably even wrose
<ahayzen> yeah
<Drew_Neilson> question: if I had a Nexus 4 and downloaded and installed the Ubuntu Touch RTM version, would I be able to plug in a monitor, keyboard, and mouse and use it as a full desktop Ubuntu PC?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: actually, that df looks ok
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah i had a *lot* of crash logs
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> I wonder why they weren't submitted
<ahayzen> jdstrand, my /home is full of music for testing :) hehe
<ahayzen> jdstrand, most were... other than the corrupted ones
<jdstrand> ahayzen: mine too! :)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, right that location one has been submitted so hopefully it is that
<jdstrand> ahayzen: oh ha, I am at 93% on /home too :)
<jdstrand> funny
<ahayzen> lol
<Drew_Neilson> anyone?
<spikeb> Drew_Neilson, dont think so, not yet.
<Drew_Neilson> I'm not a developer
<ahayzen> jdstrand, system-settings reckons i have 1.2 GB of "other files" ... i wonder what those are...
<popey> Drew_Neilson: no, you can't do that yet.
<Drew_Neilson> popey what remains to be done before that is possible?
<jdstrand> aiui, /home is actually shared with other stuff. tbh, I can't keep it all straight
<popey> Drew_Neilson: lots of work.
<Drew_Neilson> what, specifically?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, well if it is not audio/video/pictures/apps/"used by ubuntu"...then what is it? logs and crash files?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: I'm not about to list it all.
<popey> Drew_Neilson: suffice to say there's lots to do.
<Drew_Neilson> has Canonical said how long before this is possible?
<popey> target is 16.04
<popey> the next LTS release
<Drew_Neilson> wow, seriously?
<Drew_Neilson> I'm kinda surprised, that's a while off
<spikeb> they have a lot of work to do :)
<popey> :D
<popey> indeed.
<popey> I'd like it by next tuesday, but what can you do?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: if you look at 'mount' output, that tells you what the kernel sees. you can see that /home is on /dev/mmcblk0p23, and there are a lot of other mounts that are shared by that device
<popey> Computers eh? Lazy things.
<spikeb> i'd like it by last april!
<spikeb> ;)
<popey> You want the moon on a stick!
<spikeb> i need to get a supported device
<popey> should be able to get one of those soon enough ☻
<spikeb> hoping that by the time i am in the market for one, i can get it pre-installed :)
<spikeb> if not, i'll get a nexus
<ahayzen> jdstrand, oh yeah there is a lot of mounts!
<popey> not long now
<nith1210> Dual boot on nexus 5 works well; atleast it has for me for two days.
<jdstrand> yeah
<Drew_Neilson> sorry, I don't have a smartphone and I was just hoping I could go online, buy a Nexus 4/5, plug in a monitor, keyboard, and mouse, and use it like a PC... if that's not coming until April of 2016, then I guess I'd better buy an Android or an iPhone... Google's Project Ara is another interest of mine
<gcollura> I need to have on some devices some fake data to show off, does phablet-demo-setup still work? I've tried to run it, but it gets stuck after downloading the data from the server..
<taiebot> nith1210: what is performance of nexus 5 compared to nexus 4 ? What is average launch time of an app on nexus 5 on Nexus 4 is approx 3-6sec. have you tried some webbrowser test like peacekeeper? on Nexus 4 i reach 555
<Drew_Neilson> their modular phone project, which is rumored to come out in January of next year
<spikeb> i have an unsupported tablet (2012 nexus 7)
<spikeb> it sucks :)
<popey> Drew_Neilson: can you plug a monitor, keyboard and mouse and use an iphone or android phone then?
<nith1210> taiebot: Launch time is pretty long, that sounds about right. I've not done any webbrowser tests but I'll run peacekeeper right now and let you know.
<Drew_Neilson> If we're talking about iPhone and Android, I assume no
<popey> so i fail to see how thats a factor then?
<popey> you can't do that on any phone, so why is it the decider on whether you'd get an ubuntu phone or not?
<Drew_Neilson> Cause it's a game changer for the PC industry
<chrisc> a nexus 5 has hdmi out with an adaptor and supports bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<Drew_Neilson> I don't *need* it, but it's awesome
<popey> the slimport, right?
<chrisc> yeah
<spikeb> i think 16.04 will be a watershed moment :)
<chrisc> works ok with a tv and cm
<spikeb> hmm, multirom doesn't have any utopic builds for my device, wonder if they're broken or something
<Drew_Neilson> whoops, didn't mean to reenter my previous comment
<taiebot> nith1210: Thanks. So launch time could be improved for every form factor even nexus 4. I am hoping to see some great improvement for app start up time. Some apps have shown great improvement like pathwind which now opens in <3sec but normal app like dialer or messages are painfully slow.
<Drew_Neilson> chrisc but if Ubuntu-Touch isn't yet optimized yet for connecting an external monitor, then everything on screen will be giant, right?
<Drew_Neilson> popey please correct me if I am wrong, but if Ubuntu Touch won't support external monitors and input devices until 16.04, then if someone is running Ubuntu on a Nexus 4 or 5 and they connect it to an external monitor, everything will be blown up way larger than it should be, right?
<popey> no, it probably wont work at all
 * spikeb orders a nexus 4
<Drew_Neilson> popey I'm asking because ChrisC just pointed out that the Nexus 5 has an HDMI output via an adapter
<popey> having a port doens't mean the software supports it
<nith1210> taiebot: Peacekeeper result: 753
<Drew_Neilson> ah, so you're saying that connecting an external monitor simply will do nothing, nothing will appear on the external screen, right?
<nith1210> taiebot: also, I disabled the screen sleep so the screen was on the entire time (just in case it affects the results).
<popey> not tried it, but most likely, yes
<nith1210> taiebot: I'm happy to run any other tests you'd like.
<Drew_Neilson> maybe I'll search online to see if anyone has tried it and written what happened
<Drew_Neilson> 'cause even if it does work, but each icon is five feet tall, that's not good
<popey> Drew_Neilson: we haven't worked on that at all, it won't work ☻
<taiebot> nith1210: it is better than nexus 4 but not way better i get 565 for Nexus 4. Anyway might not be a really good way to assess performance but if multiple phone comes up with UT it will be hard choice to decide which one to go for.
<nith1210> Also worth noting, the youtube scope doesn't work on the nexus 5
<nith1210> (for me)
<vitimiti> hi
<Drew_Neilson> popey I guess then that the Meizu MX4 Ubuntu edition won't have HDMI out (or MHL out, etc)?
<taiebot> I think there is already work going on on some BQ phone but i have not heard of any specs http://design.canonical.com/2014/09/canonical-and-ubuntu-at-dconstruct/
<beuno> I don't think we'll be able to provide any of that information
<popey> Drew_Neilson: no idea.
<beuno> things are in motion
<beuno> you'll see  :)
<Drew_Neilson> beuno were you responding to my question or to someone else?
<beuno> Drew_Neilson, to yours  :)
<beuno> about specs and such
<Drew_Neilson> Beuno: popey told me that Ubuntu Touch does not yet support external monitors, which was why I wondered whether the MX4 Ubuntu edition will have HDMI/MHL output
 * beuno nods
<beuno> Drew_Neilson, some devices may ship with features that are enabled later
<beuno> I'm not saying it's the case here
<beuno> but they might
<Drew_Neilson> so the device might have the HDMI or MHL port but the port will be non-functional?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: as I said, we haven't worked on that yet/
<Drew_Neilson> popey beuno right, so I assume that the port will be non-functional, or they will remove the port for the Ubuntu edition
 * popey shrugs
<Drew_Neilson> ok thanks for the info popey and beuno
<popey> np
<zesterer> Hello. I own a Motorola Moto G. I recently heard of a third-party version of Ubuntu Touch that runs on it. Has anyone tried Ubuntu Touch on a Moto G?
<zesterer> It's my primary phone, so I'm scared of putting something still in development on it. Can it take calls, send texts, take pictures and browse the web? Because I don't need all that much more than that.
<greyback> zesterer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_ports.2C_but_w.2BAC8-o_system-image_server is the list of unofficial ports. Unfortunately I don't see your phone there
<greyback> oh no, it's there further down
<zesterer> greyback, This was the topic I found. I've just not dared to try it yet :D http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/development/ubuntu-touch-utopic-ubuntu-touch-falcon-t2820359
<zesterer> I'd really love to though, since Ubuntu Touch looks much nicer and smoother to Android than me.
<greyback> well fortune favours the brave:) I can't see any info on how many phone features are working however
<zesterer> greyback, Yeah, that's what worries me... I hope it'll eventually be officially supported on my phone.
<zesterer> If there's no info, I'm not gonna risk it. Bricking thing thing would not be good at all.
<zesterer> *this
<zesterer> So nobody has any experience with the Moto G at all on here?
<greyback> you could try mailing the ubuntu-phone mailing list (ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net)
<zesterer> greyback, Ok, thanks for the info :-)
<greyback> welcome
<zesterer> If nobody else knows anything else, I guess I'll be off then. Sleep beckons. Thanks very much greyback for helping :-)
<greyback> nighty night :)
<notreadyforprime> hello.
<notreadyforprime> trying to install rtm on nexus 4.  does not work.  stuck on spinning ubuntu logo.
<notreadyforprime> installed using 14.04 x64
<notreadyforprime> any ideas?
<notreadyforprime> hard reboot, only ends up with "Google" and unlock icon on scren
<notreadyforprime> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-25
<liuxg> does anyone know how to fix the orientation in QML application. I want to have the landscape orientation for a game.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<MoPac> Anyone know if the ARChon hack in Chrome to run native Android apps would work in Touch?
<dholbach> good morning
<joachimvda> I am correct in assuming that the current devel build (243) should be the same as the RTM?
<joachimvda> I have seen screenshots of RTM which contains buttons and title which I don't see in my RTM build.
<RAOF> I don't think the current devel build is the same as the RTM build, but I haven't been following particularly closely.
<sil2100> joachimvda: RTM and utopic (devel) might not be completely in sync, so some package can still be in the review queue
<sil2100> joachimvda: so there might be differences
<sil2100> joachimvda: its due to the requirement that ubuntu-rtm only has that which is well tested, so sometimes QA sign-off can take some time
<nhaines> I was trying to figure out what changed about the keyboard lately.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Psychotherapy Day! :-D
<touch1> apologies, sure you've heard this question 100 times, but is the FAQ accurate in predicting Touch devices in October 2014?
<touch1> On a dumb-phone following a breakage of my n900 :( and trying to figure if it's worth the wait.
<tsdgeos> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/addi18ntr/+merge/235922
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks, can you get the pot update out of the mp though please?
<tsdgeos> seb128: out?
<tsdgeos> why?
<seb128> tsdgeos, yes, don't update it
<seb128> tsdgeos, because we have like 3 mps changing strings in the queue and if they all update the pot we get conflicts and need to rebease each of those
<tsdgeos> seb128: ok
<seb128> easier to just commit a "update the pot" manually when things land
<seb128> thanks
<tsdgeos> seb128: if you're going to remember ;)
<seb128> don't worry
<seb128> we do those updates like three time a week atm
<tsdgeos> anyway, removed
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> urg, ctrl-r on irc
<tsdgeos> seb128: there's also
<tsdgeos> ./share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/about/PageComponent.qml:                        text: ""
<tsdgeos> ./share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/about/PageComponent.qml:                text: "IMEI"
<tsdgeos> which i decided were find without the i18n.tr
<seb128> tsdgeos, right, those have been excluded on purpose
<touch1> i'll rephrase: where is the best place for the latest info on usable/workable touch devices? (if not here!)
<gcollura> Can anyone help me with phablet-demo-setup? Is this tool supposed to work?
<gcollura> I need some fake data on some devices
<popey> gcollura: i dont thnk it's been updated forever
<gcollura> popey, oh :(
<gcollura> I'll see if I can update it to make it work again
<gcollura> ogra_, are you currently working on bug 1373779?
<ubot5> bug 1373779 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-demo-setup does not complete" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373779
<ogra_> gcollura, no i have some other critical bugs to work on first, but it is on my todo
<gcollura> ogra_, ok, since I need this tools for tomorrow, I'll see what I can do, just wanted to make sure we are not stepping on each other feet
<gcollura> thanks anyway :)
<ogra_> i'll try to come up with something tonight (no promises though)
<vitimiti> hi
<gcollura> ogra_, since phablet is the default account we don't need to run 'su -c phablet -c ...' which requires password, right?
<ogra_> you shoould never run su anyway :)
<ogra_> but no, not needed anymore
<gcollura> ogra_, ok I found how to fix everything I guess :)
<ogra_> gcollura, iirc there is an "adb root" call in that script, remove it ... it will not work and cause havoc
<gcollura> yeah, that and a "su - phablet" in the script
<ogra_> right, but iirc it also tries to install deb packages
<gcollura> nope
<ogra_> and that needs some bigger changes
<ogra_> oh
<gcollura> this script just pushes some tgz to the device and extract them
<chrisc> btw bash on ubuntu-touch appear to have a vunerable bash on it
<chrisc> env X="() { :;} ; echo busted" `which bash` -c "echo completed"
<chrisc> busted
<ogra_> chrisc, on the very latest image ?
<gcollura> chrisc, ubuntu desktop trusty does too
<gcollura> updated today
<chrisc> ogra_: no it's a image from a few days ago, with a rw root and apt-get update run on it
<ogra_> chrisc, well ...
<chrisc> well i neeeded screen so i could have more than one terminal session!
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/bash/4.3-9ubuntu2
<ogra_> seems it didnt come out of utopic-proposed yet
<ogra_> i know it is in the rtm images though
<ogra_> (utopic is more of a developer playground since we have rtm ... which is the only QAed image we have now)
<[mbm]> echo get{{e,}{g,u}id,groups}"(){return 0;}"|gcc -shared -x c - -o /tmp/root.so;LD_PRELOAD=/tmp/root.so bash
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/60.changes
<ogra_> rtm #60 and above have the fixed bash
<chrisc> ogra_: what is rtm? sorry i only installed ubuntu on a nexus 5 this week...
<ogra_> our "release to manufacturer" image ... that is what will be the default image on the preinstalled devices
<ogra_> read: our default release ... it is its own distro ... utopic is only used as staging upload area currently
<chrisc> ogra_: thanks, so i'd be better off switching to that?
<ogra_> depends what you want ... the latest and greatest (but also all the bugs) is utopic ... the solid and tested stuff is in rtm
<chrisc> rtm sounds good, can i switch to that via editing apt sources.list or do i have to use adb to install a new image?
<ogra_> you have to flash a new image ... as i said, it is a completely different distro
<ogra_> different archive server, different distro name (ubuntu-rtm ... vs ubuntu)
<chrisc> ogra_: thanks
<gcollura> ogra_, rebooting the device isn't really required, should I leave it or remove it?
<gcollura> ogra_, I fixed the script btw
<ogra_> gcollura, drop it
<ogra_> (and send me a patch or perge proposal or so, i can merge that in ... )
<gcollura> ogra_, done
<chrisc> ogra_: to install rtm I just s/devel/ubuntu-rtm/ when I run ubuntu-device-flash?
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels |grep rtm
<ogra_> see what options are there ...
<chrisc> thanks :-)
<ogra_> (not sure what Tassadar imports or if he even offers rtm for N5)
<Tassadar> I do
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> ^^
<gcollura> ogra_, I removed the chown commands
<ogra_> gcollura, did you test without them too ? :)
<gcollura> which were not necessary anymore
<gcollura> yep
<ogra_> just to make sure
<ogra_> cool !
<gcollura> ogra_, it would be nice to have some sample music too :) the problem is where to find it
<ogra_> well, at some free music library online i guess
<popey> gcollura: i use these guys music "Intercontinental Music Lab" - cc licensd https://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/343348/intercontinental-music-lab
<popey> loads of it, artwork in there too
<gcollura> popey, oh nice :)
<ogra_> popey, well, could we just tar it up somewhere ? (iirc cwayne has a tarball with all demo content in bzr)
 * popey uploads
<gcollura> ogra_, here http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/phablet-tools
<cwayne> oh man when did i do that
<gcollura> lol
<popey> in the past
<ogra_> when you were fat
<ogra_> :)
<gcollura> 25 sep 2013 cwayne
<cwayne> ogra_: lol it's funny cus it's true
<ogra_> i know, i read G+ ;)
<cwayne> :P
<gcollura> if cwayne uploads some music there I can update the script easily :)
<cwayne> but yeah, once i saw that email today i added fix demo-setup to my 'id like to do this if i have time' list
<cwayne> gcollura: i had some somewhere (from jamendo) let me take a lookie
<gcollura> ok :)
<lool> ev: heya
<lool> ev: whoopsie's unique id changes across reboots on rtm; I believe this is what the whoopsie version fixes in utopic
<lool> ev: are you pushing that through to rtm?
<lool> ev: possibly you want to close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1339916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339916 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "SystemIdentifier can change between reboots" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> gcollura: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/IntercontinentalMusicLab.tgz some music for you
<gcollura> popey, oh nice thank you :)
<popey> np
<Hightower_> o/
<Hightower_> Anyone got touch on a galaxy s4?
<ogra_> !devices | Hightower_
<ubot5> Hightower_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Hightower_> That's not what I asked
<ogra_> though i'm pretty sure most of these images are outdated
<Hightower_> I asked if anyone here had it :)
<dbarth> ogra_: hi; i've noticed that dungeon fury doesn't want to start anymore on my slightly hacked #42
<dbarth> ogra_: you aware of a change in the game?
<ogra_> dbarth, i have to look into my webapps ... might be that providers changed their javascript checks nnoticing i access the games directly etc
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> ogra_: i've seen it dumps a lot of javascript debug code
<dbarth> in the logs
<dbarth> i'll hope it's not a regression in our stack, but let me know when you have the time to check
<ogra_> dbarth, most likely after i fixed all my critical bugs :)
 * ogra_ has three or four left
<ybon> humm, I've tried to install the last image from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 but now the phone wont boot, and if I try to install back to devel, it indeed complains about adb not available (given that the phone hasn't boot), any way to move forward?
<ogra_> ybon, what device ?
<ybon> ogra_: nexus4
<mvo> cjwatson: would you (or someone else) mind if I seed some qt5 libs explicitly to sdk-libs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425519/ - this is part of the work to identify automatically if a click needs to ship libs that are not part of a framework
<ogra_> ybon, just boot into recovery and flash from there
<ogra_> note that you need the --device option when in recovery
<ybon> how do you boot in recovery? :)
<ybon> http://www.android.gs/how-to-enter-google-nexus-4-recovery-mode/ :)
<ybon> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, take a peak at [1] when you have the chance? :) Thanks [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-connect-is-not-dialog-fix-1366006/+merge/234842
<tedg> pitti, Can I get you to update this branch to trunk? The upstart version changed: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-app-launch/upstart-dep/+merge/233172
<ybon> meeeeh, it wont even boot after reinstalling #243 from devel :(
<popey> ybon: you sure it's not just taking a long time to boot?
<popey> for me, apparmor_parser takes a long time (minutes)
<ybon> seems like it's on "Evilgle" screen since a long time now
<ybon> but let me wait a bit more in case :)
<jdstrand> you can adb shell/phablet-shell and use top to see if apparmor_parser is running
<ybon> I don't see it
<ybon> I see systemd thing
<ybon> panic/adbd
<ybon>  /init
<cjwatson> mvo_: seems reasonable to me
<ogra_> ybon, popey, 243 (mako) was the one with screwed graphics driver
<ogra_> iirc
<ybon> oh
<popey> oh
<ogra_> :)
<ybon> I thoughts I was on it before installing krilling
<ogra_> use something newer
<ybon> let me try another one :)
<ogra_> i'm not 100% sure it was that version, but i think it was
<ybon> let's try stable channel
<ogra_> uh, stable is ages old
<ogra_> use devel if anything
<ybon> ok
<ybon> I'm checking the email from Lukasz now, and he talks about #243 as last promoted one
<ybon> so I think I was on this image this morning
<ybon> I mean since last week, so
<ybon> without problem
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> ybon, right, the broken one was 252
<ybon> ok
<ybon> so let's try reinstalling #243 again (done that somes minutes ago, but, who knows)
<mterry> kenvandine, ok, the unity8 branches that my USS ui refresh branch needed have been approved -- not landed, but approved
<ybon> meeeeeh, stil no luck :(
<ybon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425912/ <= dmesg, does that ring a bell to someone by chance?
<ybon> http://i.imgur.com/mXtfVsX.png <= top
<ybon> cat: can't open '/var/log/syslog': No such file or directory
<ybon> weird
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, are you still seeing bug #1243128 ?
<ubot5> bug 1243128 in webbrowser-app "webapps labeling misbehaves on the phone if you have multiple of them open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243128
<ogra_> oSoMoN, long gone
<oSoMoN> ogra_, cool, I’ll mark it fixed then, thanks
<oSoMoN> kgunn_, is bug #1311966 still valid?
<ubot5> bug 1311966 in webbrowser-app "[nonblockswap] grooveshark play stops on screen off but starts when touched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311966
<kgunn_> oSoMoN: gimme a sec
<oSoMoN> sure
<ev> lool: not convinced it's fixed yet. I'll chase.
<mhall119> ralsina_: ping
<ralsina_> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> ralsina_: are these going to be in a -doc package that I can keep up to date?
<ralsina_> mhall119: I have not planned for that, but they could?
<mhall119> ralsina_: actually, not these, but API docs for PushClient
<ralsina_> mhall119: I could put the QML docs somewhere in the qtdeclarative-push-client package or a related doc package
<mhall119> bzoltan1: Kaleo: do we have packages for qt-organizer, qt-feedback and qt-sensors API docs?
<mhall119> ralsina_: thanks, the API website is going to be pulling all of it's content from packages soon
<ralsina_> ahhh cool
<mhall119> kenvandine: I also need package with QML API docs for Online Accounts, do we have one?
<kenvandine> mhall119, qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client-doc
<kenvandine> accounts-qml-module-doc
<kenvandine> mhall119, ^^
<bzoltan1> mhall119: no, there is no doc package from the qtpim module
<mhall119> kenvandine: which one?
<kenvandine> probably the later
<mhall119> bzoltan1: can we build one?
<kenvandine> two different apis
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I need to check the source packges what they offer
<mhall119> kenvandine: which one provides http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts/
<lool> ev: I tested on utopic + mako, and id was stable across reboots there
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'm pretty sure that's accounts-qml-module-doc
<lool> ev: HERE folks tested on krillin + rtm and it changed on each boot
<ev> lool: ooh, that's encouraging
<ev> that's slightly less so :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: thanks
<ev> oh, but expected
<ev> right
<kenvandine> np
<lool> ev: yes, rtm has the old version
<ev> bdmurray: can you arrange an upload to rtm?
<ev> if not, let me know and I'll take care of it
<chrisc> hi, the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file didn't get updated when i flashed by phone with the rtm version, is this to e expected?
<lool> ev, bdmurray: thanks
<chrisc> s/e/be/
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  the sensors module has a doc package, but it is empty
<chrisc> s/by/my/
<bzoltan1> mhall119: all in all, many of the qt packages need to be fixed to provide doc and examples
<bdmurray> ev: upload the current version of whoopsie to rtm?
<ev> ja
<ybon> popey, ogra_, jdstrand: any suggestion by chance, out of trying to reinstall again and again? :s
<gcollura> what's the command to spawn notification on the device?
<gcollura> like notify-send
<mhall119> do we have a list of languages and keyboards available on our phones currently?
<mhall119> popey: pmcgowan: ^^ ?
<Elleo> mhall119: for keyboards its: arabic, chinese (pinyin), czech, danish, dutch, english, finnish, french, german, hebrew, hungarian, italian, polish, portuguese, russian, serbian, spanish and swedish
<Elleo> mhall119: with community members working on a japanese keyboard, a scottish gaelic keyboard and an azerbaijani keyboard
<mhall119> Elleo: someone on G+ is interested in a Persian keyboard, where can I point to them to?
<chrisc> the rtm repos don't have screen in them?
<popey> Elleo: do you know about the bug where the keyboard remembers passwords - like in the facebook sign in page?
<Elleo> mhall119: there aren't any docs for creating keyboards yet (I plan to write some post-RTM though) for now the best thing to look at would probably be the recently accepted serbian MR, which'll show everything that was changed/added for that: https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/ubuntu-keyboard/serbian-layout
<Elleo> popey: iirc bfiller looked at that and it's because if you enter the password incorrectly a few times facebook gives you a plaintext field to enter your password in instead of a password field
<popey> yeah, but i think it autocorrects your password triggering the issue
<Elleo> popey: it shouldn't do any autocorrects when its a password field
<Elleo> popey: if that's happening could you file a bug for it?
<popey> yeah, not seen it recently but willcooke just did
<popey> will ask him to
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<willcooke> popey, Elleo - yeah, it already exists
<ahayzen_> Hi, Any one have any ideas what i have done to my device to make it launch facebook instead of music when i use music:// or album:// url dispatcher protocols?
<Elleo> willcooke: do you have a link to it? don't think I've come across that one filed against the keyboard, and a quick scan doesn't show it against webapps-core or webbrowser-app
<willcooke> hrm - I spoke to jdstrand about it, let me see if I can find it
<Elleo> thanks
<willcooke> actually, mterry you might know about this ^^^ (OSK remembering passwords)
<chrisc> is there a repository i can add to rtm to get things like screen?
<chrisc> and mosh...
<jdstrand> yeah, I couldn't find it either, but I know it was reported
<jdstrand> willcooke, Elleo: I think I was thinking of bug #1361732
<ubot5> bug 1361732 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "predictive keyboard pastes text across focus changes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361732
<chrisc> crap, i might switch back to the devel version at least that has the shell tools i need in the repos
<jdstrand> willcooke, Elleo: so maybe filing a new bug is the way to go
<jdstrand> bfiller: do you handle ubuntu-keyboard bugs, or is that someone else?
<JMulholland> Hi all, I’m trying to get one of my reference devices working again after a recent system update killed it, anyone got a moment to help/advise in PM?
<bfiller> jdstrand: I triage them, Elleo is the lead on the keyboard
<gcollura> what's the "notify-send" equivalent for ubuntu touch?
<jdstrand> ah, ok. willcooke and Elleo are already talking so I'll but out
<jdstrand> bfiller: thanks
<ogra_> gcollura, i think Chipaca might know
<ogra_> i think that needs to be tied to an actual application though
<willcooke> thx jdstrand
<Chipaca> gcollura: what're you trying to do?
<willcooke> Elleo, you want me to open a new one then?
<Elleo> willcooke: yes please, that'd be great, thanks :)
<willcooke> Elleo, can you tell me which project to file it against?  (I'm not sure if this is an OSK thing, a security thing, or what_
<willcooke> )
<Elleo> willcooke: file against ubuntu-keyboard for now, and I'll investigate it, it might be an oxide thing (if the password field isn't getting the right qt hints set on it), but I can figure that out :)
<mhall119> sil2100: will utopic/devel channel get a promotion now that rtm has one?
<willcooke> Elleo, will do, thanks a lot
<Elleo> willcooke: no problem :)
<gcollura> Chipaca, nothing in particular, I want to write a script that generates some notification to show off the potential of the notification system
<Chipaca> gcollura: what is the notifications system?
<gcollura> sorry, notification center
<ogra_> push service ;)
<gcollura> yep that one
<ogra_> that is way more complicated than notify-send
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> and because you say script, you're probably thinking of the emerging "postal" service
<ogra_> you will need an app ... and an actual server to handle the messages
<Chipaca> and not push itself
<willcooke> Elleo, erm, well this is embarrassing - now it won't do it. :)  Give me some time to work out what happened and I'll report it then
<Elleo> willcooke: okay :)
<Elleo> willcooke: I seem to remember some discussion about facebook in the past, where if you entered the facebook password wrong a number of times facebook switched to giving your a plain text field instead of a password field so you could see what you were entering, I don't suppose it could be that could it?
<gcollura> ogra_, I can write a small app if necessary
<gcollura> instead of a script
<Chipaca> gcollura: this might be useful, although it isn't targeted at app devs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<Elleo> (not sure there's much we can do in those cases, since as far as the keyboard knows its not a password any more)
<joc> i'm having trouble bootstrapping a Nex7(deb) from the tasemnice repo - is there a channel/rev that is known to work?
 * gcollura clicks
<Chipaca> mhall119: have we published the more app dev friendly push docs?
<mhall119> Chipaca: ralsina_ just sent me some today
<Chipaca> mhall119: ah ok
<Chipaca> gcollura: you can use a script if you're comfortable using gdbus-send (or a dbus client of your liking)
<mhall119> Chipaca: I still need API docs though
<Chipaca> gcollura: and assuming you run the script via adb
<gcollura> Chipaca, ok
<Chipaca> gcollura: gdbus call -e -d com.ubuntu.Postal -o /com/ubuntu/Postal/com_2eubuntu_2edeveloper_2ewebapps_2ewebapp_2dtwitter -m com.ubuntu.Postal.Post com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter "'"'{"notification": {"sound": true}}'"'"
<Chipaca> gcollura: that'll play a little ding sound
<gcollura> yep it does :)
<sil2100> mhall119: no, sadly
<Chipaca> (pay no attention to the crazy quadruple quotes, that are there just to make the quoting of the json sane)
<sil2100> mhall119: as per my e-mail the utopic (devel) channel has a tricky situation right now and before the fix for the media-hub/dbus-cpp issue lands there was no possibility for that
<Chipaca> gcollura: ok, that, and the link above, should let you play to your heart's content
<gcollura> Chipaca, thanks for the help. I have everything I needed :)
 * Chipaca goes back to bed
<mhall119> Chipaca: ralsina_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Chipaca> gcollura: ^ what mhall119 just said, fwiw
<gcollura> Chipaca, mhall119 thank you all :)
<willcooke> Elleo, ok, sussed what's going on:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1374039
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374039 in ubuntu-keyboard "OSK auto corrects password input in Facebook webapp" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> willcooke: okay, I'll take a look, thanks
<ralsina_> mhall119: I am not sure what you mean by AI docs
<ralsina_> mhall119: API docs
<ralsina_> mhall119: as in autogenerated from the API? We don't have those
<ralsina_> mhall119: but the whole API is documented in the ones you got
<willcooke> Elleo, ignore it - I'm a moron
<Elleo> willcooke: oh?
<willcooke> well, actually... hrm
<willcooke> yes - I am a moron
<Elleo> willcooke: what was actually going on then? was it just facebook's attempt at being helpful in revealing passwords or something else?
<willcooke> Elleo, yes - exactly, but it raises another question...
<willcooke> so it clearly says at the top of the page, your password will be shown in clear text
<willcooke> however, if you password was, let's say, erm.. "brainz"
<willcooke> then auto correct would change it for you to "brains"
<willcooke> so I can't easily type in my not-a-real-word password
<willcooke> I /think/
<Elleo> willcooke: the keyboard will always show your real input as the first entry in the word ribbon, so autocorrect can be overriden (but that also adds it to the dictionary)
<popey> yeah, i don't want "Ilovezwillz" added to my dictionary.
<Elleo> willcooke: I'm not sure there's much we can do about it though, since facebook is just saying "here's a normal text field", not "here's a text field, please disable autocorrection"
<willcooke> Elleo, yeah you're right
<Elleo> willcooke: unless the webapps folks can inject something via a userscript
 * willcooke closes the bug again
<popey> I dont believe we should add random words you typed once to a dictionary
<willcooke> meh - that sounds hacky
<willcooke> :)
<Elleo> popey: at the moment we only add them if you explicitly select them from the word ribbon, we could potentially make it so you have to have added them that way more than once though
<popey> but you _have_ to select them
<popey> because they're "not words"
<willcooke> ah, yes - good point
<Elleo> yeah
<popey> if my password is "fundge" and it offers "fudge" then I _have_ to tap "fundge" to make it use it, and then boom, its in the dictionary.
<popey> (also, it adds a space which is infuriating)
<Elleo> popey: yeah, but adding a count before it gets added to the dictionary would just mean the problem occurs after you've logged in $x times
<popey> I'm not suggesting adding a count
<popey> I'm suggesting not adding words to a dictionary unless you want to.
<popey> Do we have an easy way to manage the contents of the dictionary?
<popey> I mean, if it gets added, would be at least good if you can remove it
<popey> if you say "vim ~/.foo/dictionary" I will laugh ☻
<Elleo> popey: nope, there's design for it in system settings, but nothing implemented there yet as far as I'm aware
<popey> k
<willcooke> perhaps this does require a webapp shim then.
<willcooke> The HTML field type still seems to be password
<Elleo> willcooke: really? then it might be fixable with some changes in oxide
<Elleo> willcooke: if it sends the keyboard the password hint based on the type rather than on it being obfuscated or not
<Elleo> although I didn't realise you could have html password fields that were unobfuscated
 * willcooke really should check before he says thigns
<willcooke> and spells things
<willcooke> anyway, the data type is password on m.facebook.com from Chromium on the desktop
<dobey> this is why i just turn off autocorrect
<willcooke> and it doesnt say anything about showing your password in clear on the desktop
<dobey> and auto-insert-spaces-when-i-type-a-period
<willcooke> so perhaps they are doing UA sniffing and something special for mobile phones
<chrisc> hi, i want to install screen, mosh, mutt and fetchmail on rtm, as i did on utopic, is there a repo i can add to enable this?
<chrisc> and is there a better place to ask this question?
<Elleo> willcooke: quite possibly
<willcooke> alex_abreu, any thoughts on this password stuff?  Basically: Facebook is un-hiding the password if you type it wrong first time on phones, and then because it's not a bona fide password field the OSK is remembering the password
<alex_abreu> willcooke, what's the bug #?
<willcooke> alex_abreu, there isn't one atm (I close my original one because it was junk)
<willcooke> alex_abreu, also - I'm sure it's a real bug atm
<alex_abreu> willcooke, at the osk level (I have to go through the logs)
<alex_abreu> ?
<willcooke> alex_abreu, Let me get my thoughts straight and I'll drop you a line...
<alex_abreu> willcooke, ok
<chrisc> i asked my question here https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09967.html
<mterry> willcooke, yeah I remember the issue, but what did you want to know (sorry for late reply)
<willcooke> mterry, no worries - all sorted
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> well, it's not fixed, but the problem has grown to something new and exciting
<willcooke> :)
<mterry> willcooke, heh
<kenvandine> mterry, moving here...
<kenvandine> this is for bug 1373462
<ubot5> bug 1373462 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[background] Preview/Background is black for some images" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373462
<kenvandine> if the image size is too big, you can't even rely on the Image.status for anything
<kenvandine> the status never changes
<kenvandine> mterry, it was easy to work around in system-settings
<mterry> kenvandine, why doesn't status ever change?
<kenvandine> i think this is really a bug in the qpa or something
<kenvandine> it never even starts loading it
<kenvandine> afaict
<kenvandine> i assume it needs to allocate to much memory
<kenvandine> so restricting it with sourceSize works around it
<kenvandine> mterry, i'd expect we'd get an error status at least... but nothing!
<kenvandine> which is why the greeter doesn't fall back to the default
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm...  do we set a timer and wait?  what was the workaround in USS?
<kenvandine> just setting sourceSize
<kenvandine> in the preview
<kenvandine> but the greeter relies on multiple levels of loaders it looks like :)
 * kenvandine is lost in that shell code
 * kenvandine might never find his way back home 
<kenvandine> :-D
<mterry> kenvandine, I know.  Shell -> Greeter -> GreeterContent
<mterry> kenvandine, set sourceSize to what though?  Some smallish amount to reduce memory cost?
<mterry> screen size?
<kenvandine> screen size
<kenvandine> well, i set it to widht and height
<kenvandine> of the image
<mterry> kenvandine, I feel like that should be a default maximum for sourceSize...
<kenvandine> in some cases
<kenvandine> imaging you change the width/height after it's loaded
<kenvandine> it would need to recreate the original
<kenvandine> if sourceSize is larger, it can scale faster
<mterry> kenvandine, pfft too reasonable
<kenvandine> but... you have to consider memory usage :)
<kenvandine> mterry, do you think you can figure out how to deal with this in the shell?
<kenvandine> or should i keep digging?
<mterry> kenvandine, I'm a bit busy with something else today but I can probably figure it out faster, sure.  How urgent is it?
<kenvandine> it really annoys me that we don't get status
<kenvandine> the bug is marked critical :)
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> in reality you only hit it if you set the background from the camera on krillin
<kenvandine> or some other really large image
<kenvandine> so not super likely to bite someone today
<kenvandine> although it bit QA of course :)
<kenvandine> love how QA is always doing their job :-p
<kenvandine> i'm looking at you brendand!
<kenvandine> :-D
<mterry> kenvandine, well if you want to assign to me and leave a comment explaining what to do (sounds like just set sourceSize = width/height, right?)  that should be as simple as adjusting the Image in GreeterContent
<kenvandine> thanks, will do
 * mterry goes afk for a sec
<kenvandine> that was my thought, but then i saw that it starts out at 0
<kenvandine> and does some magic
<seb128> does anyone here know a way with QSettings (or another qt api) to query the localized value of a .desktop key?
<seb128> .value("Name") from qsettings returns the Name= not the Name[locale]= variant
<seb128> but the api doesn't seem to have a localized version
<mterry> kenvandine, what's the bug number?
<kenvandine> mterry, bug 1373462
<ubot5> bug 1373462 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] Preview/Background is black for some images" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373462
<mterry> kenvandine, so we can't know the image file's size until after we load it, which we never finish.  So I'm guessing we should just use screen size as an upper bound?
<kenvandine> mterry, makes sense for this case
<brendand> kenvandine, in order for it to block release it has to be critical
<kenvandine> brendand, ah... ok :)
<kenvandine> brendand, i proposed a branch for settings, mterry is fixing it in unity8
<mterry> kenvandine, I can't seem to find out what happens if sourceSize is larger than the source image.  Looks like we still reserve that much memory
<kenvandine> mterry, i think that's correct
<mterry> kenvandine, I guess that's better than the alternative, ah well
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't really like to workaround in settings, can't we just fix Image{} do to that by default?
<kenvandine> not sure Image needs to be fixed
<kenvandine> it just allocates the memory
<kenvandine> although i'd argue it should at least error if it can't
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> and wth, the phone doesn't have enough memory to load a 1Mb jpeg?
<seb128> is that 1970?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> i'm sure it's more complicated than that :)
<kenvandine> and likely something limiting it in the qpa
<seb128> well, those phones should be able to open a 2048x image
<kenvandine> i'd guess
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is what we should sort out and fix
<seb128> if we swipe the dust under the carpet nobody is going to fix the issue and it's going to bite us again in other code
<kenvandine> app developers should have a pretty good idea of when they are dealing with large images
<kenvandine> and probably would want to set sourceSize anyway
<kenvandine> if they aren't trying to display it at that size
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, ok, it still feels like an easy trap to fall into but alright
<kenvandine> seb128, agreed... and not obvious
<kenvandine> since there is no error
<seb128> right
<seb128> having at least a warning would be nice
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, if I am seeing a bug with SD cards, what project should I log it on?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: it depends what the problem is
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: how are things broken?
<rickspencer3> so, I put a video on the sd card
<rickspencer3> 1. it doesn't show up in the scope (I assume this is media player)
<cyphermox> ah
<rickspencer3> 2. it doesn't play when I launch it from the file manager app
<cyphermox> content-hub perhaps
<cyphermox> jhodapp: do you know? ^
<rickspencer3> 3. if I try to use the file manager app to copy and paste it to the device's Video folder, the UI says it is copying, but it doesn't actually appear there
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, it's already a known bug that's filed
<rickspencer3>  cyphermox so, I copied it over by putting the sd card into my laptop, then putting it into the phone
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, is #3 known, that's the one I want to file
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, that part I'm not sure about...so that's over MTP?
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, no
<rickspencer3> I ejected the SD card, put it into my SD card reader and plugged it into my laptop
<rickspencer3> then ejected it from my laptop and put it into my krillin
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, oh, you're copying from the SD Card to ~/Videos/
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, yes, after I plug it into my phone, I try to copy it from the sd card to ~/Videos so that I can play it
<rickspencer3> this worked for a different file a couple of weeks ago, but I used mpt to copy that file to the sd card
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, what are the permissions of the file on the sdcard?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, you should get in on this conversation ^
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, it doesn't say in the properties dialog in the file manager
 * rickspencer3 tries phablet shell
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> I just realized that I don't have an mtp connection, but I can phablet shell
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> jhodapp:
<rickspencer3> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 580362039 Sep 25 09:54 Rick and Morty S01E10 Close Rick-counters of the Rick Kind (1280x720) [Phr0stY].mkv
<rickspencer3> total legit file I will point out
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, looks ok to me, I'm not sure where to file this bug...hoping sergiusens can answer your question for this
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, ok, I'm trying cp instead
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, yeah that'd be interesting if any different
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, so I see the file in the file manager, but ...
<rickspencer3> cp: error reading ‘Rick and Morty S01E10 Close Rick-counters of the Rick Kind (1280x720) [Phr0stY].mkv’: Input/output error
<rickspencer3> cp: failed to extend ‘/home/phablet/Videos/Rick and Morty S01E10 Close Rick-counters of the Rick Kind (1280x720) [Phr0stY].mkv’: Input/output error
<rickspencer3> and it won't play
 * rickspencer3 tries rebooting 
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, seems like it might haven't copied to the sd card properly
<rickspencer3> yeah, let me see if it works after a reboot, I have had this happen before a few months ago (newly copied media wouldn't play until I rebooted)
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, here's something to try...put the sdcard back into your computer, mount it, and cp it to your computer under a different filename...see if that works
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, you mean use adb pull?
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, no, put it into the sdcard reader you have
<rickspencer3> oh hassle
<rickspencer3> :)
<jhodapp> hehe
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, fwiw, I used mtp to copy about 5,000 songs onto this sd card, and that works
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, that's good!
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, ah, so I can't play it from the sd card plugged into my laptop
<rickspencer3> so, I guess something went wrong, but that would be nautilus on my desktop, I suppose
 * rickspencer3 retries
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, yes exactly what I suspected
<jhodapp> rickspencer3, corrupted file
<rickspencer3> jhodapp, well, something is crazy going on
<rickspencer3> my laptop is now mounting the sd card as a read only file system
<pressy4pie> is this where i should ask questions about porting ubuntu-touch?
<lool> bdmurray: that's right (whoopsie in rtm)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which partitions do we want to look at to measure disk available and used, we are fixing the storage info in settings
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1370525
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1370525 not found
<pmcgowan> oops
<seb128> pmcgowan, we don't want a device specific description if possible, currently we walk through available devices/partition and add the numbers
<pmcgowan> seb128, are you thinking specific mount points?
<pmcgowan> seb128, also not sure where to get the real available memory as reproted in dmesg which is for example 7.28GB
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, what is wrong in the current report?
<pmcgowan> seb128, the number is overstated, like on krillin it says 7.7GB and we dont actually have access to that
<seb128> pmcgowan, how much do we have access to?
<seb128> pmcgowan, /dev/mmcblk0p6 is 2.4G, 7 is 4.1G, msdc is 690M
<pmcgowan> seb128, there's two interesting numbers, total availableon the SSD for system and user, which is 7.24, then user available which will be around 4.1GB
<seb128> pmcgowan, how do you define "user available"?
<pmcgowan> the SSD reserves 10% for wear leveling nad doesnt expose to us
<pmcgowan> right thats the question, I think its that /home partition
<pmcgowan> which also incldues some system logs and such
<seb128> /dev/mmcblk0p7                               4.1G  217M  3.6G   6% /home
<seb128> so it would be 3.6G in this casE?
<seb128> pmcgowan, if we do that the number don't add as they should/the design is incoherent
<seb128> pmcgowan, like "space_used + free_space != total_space"
<seb128> because you are saying we shouldn't count the free space on /
<seb128> which means we don't know how to draw the bars
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes I think so 3.6 , we are changing the partition sizes a bit so it will end up as 4.1 our of 4.4 or like that
<pmcgowan> seb128, if its not available to the user I wouldnt count it as free?
<pmcgowan> hmm
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, where would it count?
<pmcgowan> it is available for updates, and if someone goes into developer more
<seb128> pmcgowan, that's our design, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-storage.png
<pmcgowan> can we show system space used and free, user space used and free
<pmcgowan> looking
<seb128> pmcgowan, we don't have "free space for user" and "free space for system"
<seb128> the design can change though
<pmcgowan> seb128, thats what we have though, so maybe we should show it, what d you think
<seb128> I've no strong opinion
<pmcgowan> that would be myvote
<pmcgowan> its how things lay out
<seb128> we could do "user space available" which would be /home free space
<pmcgowan> yep
<seb128> and have a "others" category
 * kenvandine would prefer that
<seb128> to compensate the uncomputed space
<kenvandine> the user space is what really matters
<seb128> kenvandine, well then the bar doesn't make sense
<seb128> kenvandine, the total of the category don't match the disk space
<kenvandine> it does if the total is just total of user space
<seb128> categories
<pmcgowan> others or I think system is ok
<seb128> kenvandine, so you don't want the "used by ubuntu"?
<kenvandine> what good does it do me?
<kenvandine> i can't use that space :)
<seb128> you buy a 16G device in the store
<seb128> unpack it
<pmcgowan> develoeprs can but they can go command line
<seb128> and settings show you device does 11G
<seb128> and users go "WTH"
 * kenvandine looks at android
<kenvandine> looking at a 16G moto g
<kenvandine> it says total space 12.92GB
<pmcgowan> we also dont wnat them thinking we use a full 3.9GB when the SSD withholds 800MB from us
<kenvandine> doesn't even try to tell me what the OS uses
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fine with that, it's just not our design
<seb128> can we get the design updated?
<kenvandine> then it breaks it down to Apps, Pictures/Videos, Audio, Downloads, Cached data, and Misc
<pmcgowan> you are suggesting we say Total storage 4.1GB and thats it
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm saying that's what android does :)
<seb128> win8 shows the system space
<seb128> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vJe_ozXhXa0/UXcRTDYCVEI/AAAAAAAAAGY/ZDasItMrW28/s1600/storgae.png
<popey> kenvandine: is it just me or is the battery icon in settings messed up? http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-25-205933.png
<seb128> popey, ratio is not good
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, would it be of interest to show System total 3.9, System free 500MB
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm fine with showing it, but what good does that info do for the user?
<kenvandine> they can't free it or put anything there
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, just devs can
 * pmcgowan cannels ogra_ 
<pmcgowan> channels
<kenvandine> yes it helps with the total, so it matches what the specs of the devices says
<kenvandine> :)
<popey> seb128: need me to file a bug?
<kenvandine> i'm just thinking users are used to seeing that number be less than the device total
<seb128> popey, no
<pmcgowan> we could go back to mpt
<popey> ok ☻
<seb128> popey, we have enough bugs
<seb128> no mroe
<popey> lolz
<kenvandine> popey, there is already a related bug... but not the same
<pmcgowan> popey, that icon probably being replaced anyway
<seb128> we are also getting new icons
<kenvandine> the icon will change
<seb128> I was waiting for that before looking at it
<pmcgowan> seb128, so fr now, why not stick tiwh the design and just get the right numbers
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i just think it would be much easier for us to get reliable information to display if we are just dealing with the user data
<popey> super stuff
<kenvandine> instead of trying to calculate systems tuff
<pmcgowan> total 7.2, used by ubuntu 3.9, free 4.1, etc
<seb128> pmcgowan, what would be the right number? if we limite "free space" to the /home then the number don't match and we need another category "lost space"
<popey> rickspencer3: fwiw I just copied a load of videos to my sd card over mtp and they videos don't show up ☹
<kenvandine> we could make it easy...
<kenvandine> user data being /home and accurate
<kenvandine> and the rest being used by ubuntu
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> without figuring out it's usage
<rickspencer3> popey, right, so videos from the sd card never worked for me
<pmcgowan> as long as we get the right total available
<seb128> so "used by ubuntu" would be like 5G
<kenvandine> so total - userdata == ubuntu
<rickspencer3> popey, so I used file manager to copy them to ~/Videos
<seb128> I though pmcgowan didn't want to make we think we use more than we do?
<pmcgowan> seb128, 7.2 - 4.1
<kenvandine> but that makes us feel bloated
<rickspencer3> popey, but now my sd card is acting squirly
<popey> aah,
<popey> i have a policy of not removing them
<popey> saves sanity
<seb128> pmcgowan, kenvandine; sorry, was making up the number, but yeah it makes look like we are using more than we do
<pmcgowan> seb128, it will be 3.9 with final layout
<seb128> well, anyway I'm fine doing that tweak
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> my vote would be to just ignore the used by ubuntu part and just make that total the total available to the user
<pmcgowan> but we have the design, lets just make it correct
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fine doing that but I want the design updated
<rickspencer3> popey, I logged a bug against the "videos don't work from sd cards issue"
<kenvandine> seems users should be used to that from android and devices always have fine print saying the usable space is less
<pmcgowan> yes we are actually doing better than android as far as i know
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan: I'm going to try to ping mpt tomorrow about that
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, indeed... assuming we can reliably do that
<kenvandine> if design is fine with changing it, we could make it much easier to ensure we're accurate
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, seb128 ok but I was suggesting use the design we have with correct numbers
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, also... the design doesn't take into account removable media at all
<pmcgowan> thats another bug for another day
<kenvandine> on android that is split out
<kenvandine> for each device
<mhall119> balloons: so I'm leaving on a week long trip tomorrow and I want to re-flash my phone before I leave, should I go with the RTM channel or utopic/devel channel for my Nexus 4?
<kenvandine> which makes sense
<seb128> pmcgowan, kenvandine: right, let's start by doing a small tweak to make the free space = user one and report the diff on the "used by ubuntu" category
<seb128> then we can discuss a design update
<pmcgowan> +1
<seb128> and adapt to that later
<kenvandine> seb128, fine with me :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> I'm going to do that tomorrow
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> hopefully that isn't too nasty :)
<balloons> mhall119, mmm.. choices, choices.
<pmcgowan> seb128, can we also show its 7.2 not .7.8?
<balloons> mhall119, I suppose I would just avoid updating for the week and then flash whatever you wish :-) RTM has the focus atm
<seb128> pmcgowan, I'm unsure where the difference come from but I'm going to look at it
<seb128> pmcgowan, we basically iterate through available disks (listed by qtsystems) and add their size
<balloons> since you'll be offgrid, it's no time to find new bugs
<pmcgowan> seb128, ok, this bug is where I got that info https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1363156
<ogra_> kenvandine, all writavble system bits are in userdata
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1363156 not found
<pmcgowan> seb128, must have double counted some virtual disk then
<seb128> pmcgowan, it's possible yes
<kenvandine> i'm having trouble seeing how it'll add up to 8G :)
<pmcgowan> it does
<kenvandine> just looking at the devices i see as mounted and checking their sizes
<mhall119> balloons: I want to flash before I leave because I'm still having weird issues that nobody else is
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you will get more than 8Gb that way probably
<seb128> kenvandine, we filter on
<seb128>             if ((type === StorageInfo.InternalDrive ||
<seb128>                 type === StorageInfo.RemovableDrive ||
<seb128>                 type === StorageInfo.UnknownDrive)
<kenvandine> there  are lots of dupes
<seb128> and have an "uniq" to count disks only once
<seb128> anyway that's just a bug, going to look at it tomorrow as well
<Wellark> is there a bug filed already that the "lock security" screen in the welcoming wizard does not explain what "Swipe" means..
<Wellark> why is it not called "None"
<Wellark> no explanation needed
<pmcgowan> thanks seb128 !
<seb128> yw!
<Wellark> pmcgowan: fyi!
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1361114
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Greeter] Says "Enter your PIN" when i have no PIN (there's not even a SIM card on the phone)" [High,Triaged]
<Wellark> pmcgowan: btw, do you have any info on that "Swipe" term I ranted about above?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, where rant?
<Wellark> just couple of lines up
<Wellark> pmcgowan: "is there a bug.."
<pmcgowan> Wellark, yu mean the pin code thing?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: yep.
<pmcgowan> I dont see any talk of swipe
<Wellark> pmcgowan: to separate issues
<pmcgowan> I think thats been reconrimed by design to be PIN Code
<Wellark> so first I was asking about the swipe
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan: opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1374134 for design/mpt
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374134 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "The storage design lacks specifics on the categories" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> pmcgowan: and then I pointed out to you that the wizard still talks about pincode
<Wellark> not related to each other
<pmcgowan> Wellark, sorry I dont see the swipe reference
<pmcgowan> oh looking back
<Wellark> pmcgowan: for me, I would assiciate "Swipe" to those (patented?) android swipe codes, and not to "anyone can use your phone"
<pmcgowan> Wellark, if the point is swipe != none, I get that
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> I don thtinkt here is a bug on it
<Wellark> pmcgowan: do you know if there is a bug for it?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, seb128, do we have a bug open about the fact that none of the media on the SD card is counted as media ?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: ok, I will file one
<pmcgowan> ok
<seb128> ogra_, I don't think so
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ditto
<ogra_> i.e. i have 34G of music on mine ...
<seb128> ogra_, external storages are not in the design atm
<ogra_> system-settings show me 4.1k Music
<Wellark> pmcgowan: but please update the milestone on that bug I posted
<seb128> ogra_, right, design doesn't include external storage
<Wellark> as it was previously marked as Invalid for system-settings
<Wellark> but nobody remembered the wizard :)
<ogra_> (why does it show me these 4.1k ? it should only could actual media files)
<seb128> ogra_, should we merge them? have another bar for the sdcard?
<seb128> ogra_, because we do a "du" on ~/Music
<mhall119> balloons: is the recent RTM promotion stable for mako?
<seb128> ogra_, and linux fs do that
<kenvandine> Wellark, mterry has a branch that changes the term used in the wizard, for pin code
<pmcgowan> Wellark, sorry the Pin code bug? its just marked triage but seeminly will go wont fix
<ogra_> heh, thats up to design ... but if we show music or videos separately listed and none of either is actually counted, thats weird
<seb128> ogra_, the directory entry on the fs takes those 4k
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what does it do?
<ogra_> seb128, right ... why do we could that
<seb128> ogra_, they are counted for me
<seb128> I copied music to ~/Music over mtp and it's counted
<ogra_> but i dont have any music in the music dir
<seb128> well, that's what we count atm
<ogra_> all my music is on the SD
<balloons> mhall119, I'm still on devel-proposed on mako
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, Renames PIN code back to passcode
<ogra_> which is counted as "space used by ubuntu"
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, offs
<seb128> ogra_, right, as said external storage is not part of our current design
<mhall119> balloons: so is that a "no"?
<balloons> mhall119, I will say devel gets less focus overall, but rtm isn't focused on mako
<seb128> ogra_, that part is a bug
<mhall119> balloons: yeah, that's why I'm not sure which to use
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, they decided to change that back shortly after the rename landed :)
<ogra_> seb128, probably just having the SD shown separate and only show the fill state would be good for now
<balloons> mhall119, I think either is fine. So after you return, which do you want to track?
<seb128> ogra_, sounds like a feature request, not up to me to accept new features
<ogra_> that at least indicates that i dont need to look at music/videos etc
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is that stated n the bug report? I cant find it
<Wellark> kenvandine, pmcgowan: the final resolution from design was to change "PIN code" to "Passcode"
<pmcgowan> Wellark, congrats
<ogra_> seb128, well, showing it as used by ubuntu isnt a bug ?
<balloons> mhall119, I guess if I had to choose, I would go RTM
<kenvandine> i18n.tr("Unlock by simply swiping to the left")
<seb128> ogra_, that is a bug as I just said
<kenvandine> Wellark, ^^
<kenvandine> in his branch
<ogra_> seb128, so how do you solve that ?
<seb128> ogra_, but the fact that it's not including in ~/Music is not
<kenvandine> so it looks like it explains more at least
<ogra_> what category do you put the SD in ?
<seb128> ogra_, by making it filter out external devices in our computation
<seb128> none
<Wellark> pmcgowan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=51&rev1=50
<seb128> we act like if it didn't exist
<mhall119> balloons: ok, if everything goes wrong I'll blame you
<ogra_> you hide it completely ?
<seb128> yes
<ogra_> hmm
<seb128> it's not a feature i the design
<ogra_> SD card support is
<seb128> it's not for rtm
<balloons> mhall119, as I said, don't update after the initial flash :-)
<Wellark> pmcgowan: so the wizard should be updated as well
<seb128> ogra_, it's not in the current design we got handed over
<ogra_> but yeah, perhaps not for RTM ...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  bug 1348362
<ubot5> bug 1348362 in Ubuntu UX "[OOBE] please provide PIN/password in intial setup screen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348362
<ogra_> seb128, most likely because nobody thought about it yet
<mhall119> here goes everything
<Wellark> pmcgowan: why wontfixed?
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ogra_, I'm happy to work on it if it's decided to be rtm blocker, but not mine to decide
<seb128> ogra_, there is a stack of missing features
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> including have a clalendar :p
<seb128> calendar
<ogra_> ++
<mhall119> balloons: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 correct?
<ogra_> seb128, blame pmcgowan
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> I do
<ogra_> its all his fault :)
<seb128> I tried blaming rickspencer3 as well ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> but he ignored me :p
<ogra_> i'll happily join you
<pmcgowan> Wellark, nm on that now I understand
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1361114 does not need uss fix correct?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Greeter] Says "Enter your PIN" when i have no PIN (there's not even a SIM card on the phone)" [High,Triaged]
<ogra_> seb128, we can drown him ... at the sprint ... in beer perhaps
<balloons> mhall119, looks correct
<ogra_> the he will notice us ;)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> phew
 * pmcgowan assigns calender app to seb128 and sync backend to ogra_ 
<rickspencer3> ?
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> :-)
 * ogra_ goes and reads up about eds
<seb128> pmcgowan, I'm happy to work on fixing calendar issue if you tell me what they are
<rickspencer3> I have a secret plan to get you a calendar with alerts
<pmcgowan> seb128, on my list actually
<ogra_> rickspencer3, before release ?
<seb128> great
<rickspencer3> ogra_, no
<ogra_> :(((((
<rickspencer3> ogra_, my secret plan is that if you use Google you can set the gcal to send you email alerts
<ogra_> bah
<rickspencer3> then we can tweak the poll daemon to detect those kinds of emails
<ogra_> thats annoying
<rickspencer3> and open the calendar for you instead of your email
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh, so we get an email client? ;-)
<ogra_> that means i recieve them in about 20 places where i use mail clients
<rickspencer3> seb128, our email client is still gmail
<rickspencer3> the web app, I mean
<ogra_> we shouldl ship dekko by default
<seb128> rickspencer3, hum, that wouldn't work for my canonical account
<ogra_> right
<seb128> rickspencer3, I didn't opt in for gmail, I'm using our imap server
<Wellark> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1348362/comments/12
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348362 in Ubuntu UX "[OOBE] please provide PIN/password in intial setup screen" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> rickspencer3, but I need my work calendar
<ogra_> wouldnt work for most enthusiasts ... but at least dekko is in the store
<mhall119> seb128: use dekko
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, actually, this totally black background is pretty cool lol
<rickspencer3> we'll get there
<rickspencer3> Rome wasn't built in a day
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i just think (as everyone else here) that dropping calendar was wrong
 * ybon trying to reinstall to stable channel :s
<seb128> mhall119, that wouldn't make the magic rickspencer3 describe with the push server to work though?
<Wellark> yes, but Rome was burned in a day. ;)
<mhall119> seb128: not yet, no
<seb128> mhall119, not a solution then
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> yeah, calendar as well
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, a feature :)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> looks great with the orange infographic on it
<mhall119> seb128: hack the poll-daemon to open it instead
<pmcgowan> its like holloween
<Wellark> oh, we have had a calendar?
<Wellark> I want one too
<rickspencer3> it is what it is
<seb128> mhall119, open what? I don't even understand what you suggest
<ogra_> Wellark, not anymore since the weekend
<mhall119> seb128: or talk Google into making their push service available to 3rd party email apps
<rickspencer3> we have a lot of work to do, and we can't do everything well
<rickspencer3> we'll get there though
<seb128> mhall119, how is dekko going to help me getting my calendar events updated in the indicator?
<seb128> rickspencer3, we had a working calendar
<mhall119> seb128: sorry, hack the poll-daemon to check your imap server instead of gmail, and then open it in dekko
<ogra_> yeah
<Wellark> how well does google html5 calendar work on touch?
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's not work to do, we did work to drop it
<rickspencer3> seb128, well if it works for you, then no problem, just install it
<mhall119> seb128: you don't use google calendar either?
<ogra_> a well working one that just got a lot of community attention recently
<rickspencer3> seb128, no, a lot of people found it very problemetic
<seb128> mhall119, I do, my issue is that I can't edit events synced from my google calendar
<seb128> mhall119, I fail to see how an email client resolve that
<mhall119> rickspencer3: it would help us if more of those people reported bugs about what exactly their problems were :(
<rickspencer3> I don't understand the issue, can't it just be installed from teh store?
<mhall119> seb128: I thought that's what you were asking about
<ogra_> sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, it can, but then we have a non working OS and ask users to go find 3rd party apps in the store to unscrew themself
<seb128> which feels wrong
<seb128> mhall119, no it's not
<mhall119> seb128: the calendar core app lets you edit events from your google calendar
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it is weird to ship a smartphone without the most essential ffunction and ask users to install third pppartxy stuff
<Wellark> seb128: reminds me of Windows :)
<seb128> mhall119, right, and we dropped that from our default image
<mhall119> seb128: yes, I know :(
 * mhall119 was -1 on that
<mhall119> but nobody asked for my vote
<seb128> mhall119, k, that's all I was saying
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it was the only way to edit events, avoid them from ringing etc
<seb128> not sure what you are trying to argue with me about
<Wellark> so where are the open bugs for the calendar?
<Wellark> is it totally unfixable?
<mhall119> seb128: if this is all about why we should keep the calendar in the default image, then you have 110% of my support
<ogra_> rickspencer3, for me thats the most essential fature of my phone ...
<rickspencer3> well, it wasn't particularly my call either, but there was really no way to get the end to end experience up to snuff
 * ogra_ doesnt get why 
<ogra_> it was ok to use
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<ogra_> i managed all my events with it
<seb128> rickspencer3, the most annoying thing to me there is that it was silently dropped without any discussion or email on our phone list, no mention on -changes or in daily summary email
<rickspencer3> seb128, right
<seb128> rickspencer3, no "fyi we ahve issues, we need to drop it"
<ogra_> and it is definitely better than most stuff i can get from the android store on my android phone
<seb128> rickspencer3, I had to get ogra telling me on IRC to understand it was a decision and not a bug
<pmcgowan> we love the calendar, we are going to fix it, consider it a beta from the store
<ogra_> rickspencer3, beyond that it was an awfule signal to the community
<Wellark> ogra_, seb128: what is the LP project name?
<Wellark> I want to look at the bugs
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/
<rickspencer3> I can't believe everyone has time to work on the calendar all of sudden
<mhall119> ogra_: +1
<pmcgowan> guys not everyone should spend any time on this
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've been fixing some bugs on it in my spare time in the previous week
<ogra_> rickspencer3, they werent even told about it in advance, people are actuvely spending their spare time on it and i ripped it out underneath them
<seb128> rickspencer3, just as a btw
<mhall119> rickspencer3: we have community people working on the calendar already
<seb128> rickspencer3, I had no idea we were about to kick it out
<rickspencer3> mhall119, right, so it's not the calendar, aiui
<ogra_> (not knowing it wasnt communicated)
 * rickspencer3 has no idea how he ended up getting blamed for all this
<pmcgowan> communciation was bad, I can take blame for that
<mhall119> rickspencer3: stink rolls uphill :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, people gave your name as the one who said to drop it
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I think we need people to fix bugs in eds, not in the calendar
<rickspencer3> seb128, oh, nice
<rickspencer3> lol
<Wellark> rickspencer3: I see no blame here.
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I agree, and syncevolution too
<seb128> rickspencer3, feel free to point the finger or somebody else though ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> (as long as it's not me :p)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, so, there is no conceivable way that those bugs are going to be fixed quickly
<mhall119> rickspencer3: which bugs?
<rickspencer3> and I can't see how moving it to the store instead of having it on the default image is that big of a deal
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I dunno, all the bugs that drove people who synced it to the gcal crazy
<mhall119> rickspencer3: part of the problem is that removing the calendar app doesn't remove the calendar sync or datetime-indicator showing events and triggering alarms for them
<rickspencer3> I don't do much bug management for individual projects
<Wellark> I only see 3 criticals
<Wellark> and one of them is a autopilot bug
<mhall119> rickspencer3: so we currently have a partial calendar support
<rickspencer3> and I certainly don't pick and choose the individual packages that go into images
<seb128> rickspencer3, "linux for human being", we try to do things that work out of the box for our users; .. ;-)
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<ogra_> Wellark, there is an actively working calendar team ...
<rickspencer3> if time were infinite, we'd be in a much better situation
<ybon> re Nexus 4 unable to boot anymore since rtm, and even reinstalling devel/stable channel: what I notice is that the "install" part, i.e. when the ubuntu symbol rolls, is very very short
<ogra_> they even just re-worked a lot of it
<rickspencer3> but, sadly, it is finite and runs in one direction
<ybon> Any idea how I try to get info from that?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, its more about wanting to have an improved UI design, and there was not time to complete it
<rickspencer3> I'm happy to see all the passion around the calendaring solution
<ogra_> ybon, did you install with --bootstrap ?
<Wellark> pmcgowan: so, because we don't have time to implement a new UI design we drop it from default image?
<pmcgowan> Wellark, design didnt have time to propose one either, its in the plan
<Wellark> because looking at the bug list I don't see any major technical blockers
<seb128> well, as much as I would like a calendar my main issue is not that we dropped it
<veebers> Wellark: Hi, what's the autopilot bug?
<seb128> is that we sync events that generate reminders and don't provide a solution to opt out of those
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, we get it
<Wellark> veebers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/?orderby=-importance&start=0
<Wellark> first one
<veebers> Wellark: thanks
<ybon> ogra_: no
<ybon> ogra_: if I do that, I lose everything, right?
<Wellark> I'm not a dog fooder as my only device gets reflashed multiple times a day
<ogra_> ybon, then you always have the old kernel in place ...
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry, I was trying to step back from the "can we get the calendar back" discussion to focus on the specific issue
<Wellark> but when I finally get my self a ubuntu phone
<ogra_> ybon, yeah, better back up your phablet home
<Wellark> I would expect to have a calender
<seb128> rickspencer3, since fixing the calendar and getting it back is probably not something we have resources for
<ogra_> seb128, there is a big team ...
<Wellark> if it's in the store, then fine
<ogra_> well, bigger than for other apps
<veebers> Wellark: ack, we are actively working on this bug. I was speaking to balloons about this yesterday too.
<ybon> ogra_: "can't cd to /home/phablet" is there a way to access phablet home while not properly booted?
<Wellark> but I can't imagine using a smart phone which does not have functional calendar as my daily driver
<ogra_> ybon, from recovery it is in the /data partition somewhere
<seb128> right
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> same here
<seb128> well that discussion got out of hand, I'm stopping there
<rickspencer3> Wellark, well, I have been using Ubuntu as my only phone since May of 2013
<seb128> sorry if I added to the noise
<rickspencer3> finding it works quite fine for me :)
<ybon> ogra_: thanks :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I know, you were joking
<rickspencer3> guess you "touched a nerve" :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, I didn't want to start a big discussion about it
<seb128> rickspencer3, so I'm a sorry it turned out this way
<Wellark> rickspencer3: I meant for a phone I actually buy my self and run all my personal errands as well.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i do all my event mgmt with my phone ...
<rickspencer3> here we go again
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, I still wish we would find a way to edit event if we sync those, maybe we should simply don't sync events then (until we get a proper solution)
 * ogra_ is just sad 
<rickspencer3> seb128, can you not simply install the calendar app
<rickspencer3> ?
<ogra_> being forced to still carry an android phone around until we have that feature back
<mhall119> seb128: doesn't the calendar already sync edits?
<rickspencer3> it's weird that you got blocked
<pdxwebdev> Question, I issue the 'phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable' command and I get "already enabled". When I restart, it skips the welcome wizard. Any ideas?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I could, but I can as well use the command line and do things for myself, it doesn't mean I consider that as a propoer solution for Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's not in the store?
<seb128> rickspencer3, some users don't want to use store or give their details online
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm just trying to make our OS work without having to go install 3rd party softwares
<rickspencer3> seb128, don't worry, we will get there
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, adb shell rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, adb reboot
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, thats what phablet-config does ...
<pdxwebdev> fantastic, thank you so much
<mhall119> seb128: I think for the use case of syncing with Google calendar, the user can be expected to install an app
<ybon> humm, I don't find /data :s
<seb128> mhall119, well, the base system does sync events
<ogra_> ybon, try "mount /data"
<seb128> mhall119, then you end up without a way to edit those/disable reminders, which can be confusing
<Wellark> seb128 ogra_ rickspencer3: we should probably schedule a meeting for calendar and anything revolving around it for washington
<ybon> ogra_: mount: can't read '/etc/fstab': No such file or directory
<ogra_> bah
<Wellark> our team needs to figure out the service apis for i-datetime as well
<rickspencer3> Wellark, oth we know what needs to be done
<Wellark> and they all kinda revolve around the same set of data
<rickspencer3> if they don't then there are lots of places to plan it out, a sprint being one such place
<ogra_> ybon, hmm, you said nexus4 ... ~ # ls /data/user-data/
<ogra_> android_shell  phablet
<ogra_> ybon, i have it here ... didnt even need to mount it
<ybon> thanks, let me try
<ogra_> (and i dont think recovery changed in quite some time)
<ybon> I've run "adb shell", is that the wrong piece?
<seb128> calling it a day, bye
<ogra_> no, thats righ
<ogra_> t
<ybon> so I've not /data :s
<ogra_> and thats an ubuntu recovery image ?
<ybon> oh
<ogra_> :)
<ybon> I'm in the "Evilgle" screen, sorry, now I understand
<ogra_> well, then your flashing cant work either :)
<ybon> I'm in the recovery when I try to flash :)
<ogra_> the logic for that lives partially inside recovery
<ogra_> so you definitely need the ubuntu recovery image
<ybon> what I do is:
<ybon> 1. volume up/down + button pressed
<ybon> 2. chose recovery in the menu
<ybon> 3. run ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel
<ybon> is that correct?
<ogra_> well, that wont work if your recovery isnt an ubuntu recovery
<ybon> oh (bis)
<mhall119> balloons: so far so good!
<ybon> I don't know what's an ubuntu recovey so :s
<mhall119> balloons: all of my syncing is working fine too \o/
<ybon> I see a dead android
<ogra_> as i said, some of the flash logic (the main part actually) lives inside the recoovery
<ogra_> ybon, if you select "recovery" where does that get you ?
<ybon> how do I move to that recovery instead of my dead droid?
<ogra_> do you get an ubuntu logo on the screen with a small menu ?
<ybon> let me try again
<balloons> mhall119, enjoy it.. and have fun on your trip! Has it been cooler for you the past few days? Should help prep you
<ogra_> you press the button the big arrow points at :)
<ybon> ogra_: yes, i've an Ubuntu logo
<ogra_> (power i think)
<ogra_> ok
<mhall119> balloons: what what been cooler?
<ogra_> and if you now use adb shell you dont see /data =
<ogra_> ?
<balloons> mhall119, the weather.. It's been lovely here all week. Basically no AC required
<ybon> ogra_: it is! :)
<ybon> thanks again :)
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> balloons: nope, still hotter than hades down here
<mhall119> it's funny how much a difference 100 miles can make
<ybon> ogra_: so my best move is to scp is locally, and then reinstall with --boostrap, right?
<balloons> it's huge in the winter
<ybon> scp it*
<ogra_> right
<ybon> ok
<ybon> let go
<ogra_> well, scp might not be in the recovery
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> it's not :p
<ogra_> you might need to tar it and adb pull or so
<ybon> okay
<ogra_> (busybox tar is in the recovery)
<balloons> mhall119, yesterday's high was 76, low 66.. Similar today :-)
<ybon> all /data or only user-data?
<ybon>  /data/user-data I meant
<ogra_> only phablet in there i guess
<mhall119> balloons: now I'm jealous, but only for the next 24 hours
<ybon> ok
<ogra_>  /data/user-data tanslates to /home in a booted system
<ybon> ok, makes sense thanks :)
<mhall119> does the transfer indicator not do anything again?
<ybon> do you know where I can check that my contacts are in there?
 * ogra_ lols seeing mterry's last landing on utopic-changes 
<ogra_> the translated product name was funny :)
<balloons> mhall119, transfers are still magical
<popey> hmmm http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-25-223508.png
<ybon> I had this message too from time to time
<ogra_> popey, show sergiusens
<wrongplace> hi
<wrongplace> what hardware do I need for ubuntu-touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-26
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<pitti> tedg: oh, sure
<pitti> tedg: how do you mean that the upstart version changed? 1.11 is the one which introduce the split
<pitti> tedg: oh, I see
<pitti> tedg: MP updated
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Dream Day! :-D
<chrisc> hmm, no git available on rtm :-|
<mitya57> Hi, do I need to be subscribed to ubuntu-touch@lists.l.n to post to it?
<mitya57> I sent a message two days ago but it didn't arrive for some reason
<chrisc> non-member posts probably have to be approved by a admin due to spam
<chrisc> most lists are set up like this these days
<mitya57> I am member of ~ubuntu-phone, and sent from my @ubuntu.com address
<chrisc> oh, i have no idea then
<Mirv> mitya57: isn't the list address ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net ?
<Mirv> membership of ~ubuntu-phone should be enough
<mitya57> Indeed, my message was sent to -phone@
<Mirv> hmm.
<Mirv> popey: have you heard about any problems people having sending messages to ubuntu-phone ML? ^
<Mirv> I personally haven't
<chrisc> i joined the list and sent a message yesterday without a issue, apart from a lack of response ;-)
<popey> uh, no
<popey> last mail to it was 9 hours ago
<mitya57> Ok, will try to resend from another address now
<vitimiti> hi
<jamesh> victorp or rhuddie: I was wondering if one of you could test out a fix I've been working on for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1358750 (since you both said you could reproduce the problem)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358750 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "[Video aggregator] New videos are added to the video scope only after reboot" [Critical,New]
<jamesh> details on where to get the fixed packages are in the last message on the bug.
<chelseawillrecov> hi
<chelseawillrecov> anyone successfully installed Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3110
<rhuddie> jamesh, sure. I'll take a look later today and let you know how I get on.
<jamesh> rhuddie: thank you
<lool> bdmurray, ev: whoopsie is in rtm, thanks
<lool> cyphermox: I'll give a spin to nm in rtm silo 12; would you like to test it too?
<lool> cyphermox: also mind checking the proposed test in comments?
<cyphermox> lool: sure
<joachimvda_> Can someone help me diagnoze why I am missing titles and buttons on various apps on my nexus4 with Ubuntu-touch
<joachimvda_> I have tried installing devel/ubuntu-rtm/ubuntu-rrm-proposed and the problem persists in all three
<joachimvda_> this makes ubuntu-phone hard to use and I have seen screenshots online which show the stuff I am missing
<ogra_> is that a virgin readonly image ?
<joachimvda_> for example, on the "about this phone" screen (from settings app), I cannot go back to the pervious page. The title is not visible.
<joachimvda_> I have put some stuff in there to make the phone usable, like an address book
<joachimvda_> and an Ubuntu One account to try to be able to install apps (though I miss that button too)
<ogra_> well, it works fine on an unhacks phone
<ogra_> *unhacked
<joachimvda_> what would be "hacked" about my phone? How could I possibly undo that?
<joachimvda_> This is a phone I bought a year ago to try out Ubuntu-touch - but it was not yet uable then. Trying again after using android in the mean time.
<joachimvda_> and yes I know it works fine for some. I would really lovez to get my phone in that state.
<ogra_> oh, i understood you had made it writable and installed some address book stuff
<ogra_> sorry, mis-read
<joachimvda_> no I just imported an address book to make sure I don't have to remember my contacts phone numbers
<joachimvda_> I had these problems before importing contacts
<ogra_> right, that shouldnt have any effect om the headers in system-settings
<joachimvda_> THere are also onther things missing. Like the "install" button on the screen with the apps which can be upgraded
<ogra_> bzoltan2, do we know about any recent UITK breakage ? ^^^ that sounds like UITK
<joachimvda_> Some random "clicking" at the top of the screen where that button should be worked on that screen
<bzoltan2> ogra_: No I do not know
<ogra_> sounds a bit like icons cant be found
<ogra_> i think i saw something related in app smoketests this week
 * ogra_ digs for the logs 
<ogra_> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon10.qml:34:5: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/back
<ogra_> bzoltan2, like that ^^^
<joachimvda_> Is there some log where I could find some info?
<ogra_> i see that in several app tests in the logs
<ogra_> joachimvda_, ~/.cache/upstart/ has all application logs
<joachimvda_> Where can I check if the icons exist?
<ogra_> no idea, i'm no toolkit guy :)
<ogra_> (but i'm upgrading to 257 here, lets see if i can confirm)
<joachimvda_> in application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings log I see a lot of stuff like
<joachimvda_> 2014-09-26 14:33:57,434 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/LabelVisual.qml:35: TypeError: Cannot read property 'selected' of null
<joachimvda_> I also see things like
<joachimvda_> 2014-09-26 15:00:22,055 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/Base.qml:176:5: QML ProgressionVisual: Warning: Style ProgressionVisualStyle.qml not found in theme themes.Ubuntu.Custom 2014-09-26 15:00:22,058 - WARNING - QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<jgdx> kenvandine, I have some fixes for the wifi panel ready. Would make sense to get them in the same silo I reckon.
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> but first I need it reviewed. :P Can you take a look at [1] and [2] when you have time for it? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-connect-is-not-dialog-fix-1366006/+merge/234842 [2] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-previous-network-forget-returns-wrong-fix-1370389/+merge/236117
<alecu> seb128: gatox: hi guys, is this bug in your radar?
<alecu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1330770
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1330770 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "click packages rely upon tls for integrity and authenticity" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> seb128: gatox: I'm setting it to Critical, because it will affect every user.
<gatox> alecu, it's in my queue
<ogra_> joachimvda_, i can not reproduce your issue on utopic-proposed 257 on mako (N4) here
<alecu> gatox: great
<dpm> pete-woods, is it still you that maintains the libusermetrics?
<alecu> gatox: seb128: please let me know when you get to it if you need to discuss how to fix it.
<joachimvda_> ogra_ I kinda assume it is something on my phone as I already tried to install devel/rtm and rtm-proposed channels and have the same problem on all
<ogra_> did you use --bootstrap when installing ?
<joachimvda_> only the first time, not when switching
<joachimvda_> (from my understanding of the wiki that was not needed)
<joachimvda_> I will try again with --bootstrap
<dpm> pitti, do you happen to know if libusermetrics ships the translations in the touch language packs? (re: bug 1374441)
<ubot5> bug 1374441 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Translations not loaded for "No data sources available"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374441
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you have debs for the previous network branch?
<kenvandine> if not, i'll just wait for CI
<pete-woods> dpm: I don't think the translations from libusrmetrics get into the touch langpack
<pete-woods> just had a look at the contents of one of the lang packs
<mardy> mpt: hi! Currently, in OA we are not showing any hint to the user that the web page is loading
<mardy> mpt: should we use the same thin progress line as the browser? Or do you have a different suggestion?
<pete-woods> I *think* I have all the right stuff in libusermetrics
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<dpm> thanks pete-woods. So its translations are shipped as .mo files in the .deb package, which I'd expect to load them. Let me investigate a bit more. In the meantime, do you have an idea why I might be getting bug 1374448 ?
<ubot5> bug 1374448 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "No infographics generated or shown on the welcome screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374448
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, but yeah, being built
<pete-woods> dpm: yes. I have X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<pete-woods>  in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<bzoltan2> ogra_: what version of UITK do you have there?
<pete-woods> to be honest, I thought that was all I needed to do
<bzoltan2> ogra_: the latest?
<ogra_> bzoltan2, that error comes from the latest image smoke test
<ogra_> 257 ... from this morning
<t1mp> does it have Candidate: 1.1.1262+14.10.20140922.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<t1mp> for qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<dpm> pete-woods, aha, I've found out why: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/libusermetrics/+imports - that .pot file needs a one-off manual approval, let me do that now
<ogra_> bzoltan2, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/256:20140925.1:20140923.1/10703/ ... click on music or calcualtor and there click on any failed test
<ogra_> we see this message since one or two day
<ogra_> s
<t1mp> ogra_: looks like this bug to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1371509
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371509 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icons black in gallery from krillin #45" [Critical,Fix committed]
<t1mp> ogra_: I'm not sure where the fix landed
<ogra_> t1mp, that landed a week ago or so
<ogra_> should be in all images
<ogra_> also note these tests are on mako
<t1mp> ogra_: the bug title is misleading, the issue was present everywhere (I reproduced it on desktop)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, in any case it is fixed up to rtm
<ogra_> so it shouldnt affect todays (or yesterdays) images
<dbarth> pitti: ping? we have a new oxide release which would require a new langpack generation to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1224707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1224707 in Oxide "Use a localized Accept-Language header" [Medium,Fix released]
<joachimvda_> ogra_ thx for the help, tried reinstalling with bootstrap and seems to be working now. Thanks for the help.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> awesome
<seb128> alecu, not on my list, but gatox does it seems
<ev> anyone know the approach for self-signed click packages? I tried generating a gpg key, and feeding it to debsigs --sign=origin com.ubuntu.foo.click but debsig-verify complains: signature verification error: debsig: Could not open Origin dir /etc/debsig/policies/423911E9E3FEAD3A: No such file or directory
<alecu> ev: I guess mvo_ or cjwatson should know about that
<cjwatson> we don't have a written procedure for that yet and there are a few steps; but you could just --allow-unauthenticated
<mvo_> ev: you need to create a policy that allows your key, see click-ubuntu-policy for a example,
<ev> cjwatson: the problem is getting adt-run to not whinge
<ev> but yeah, maybe I hack that into place for now
<ev> mvo_: cheers!
<ev> I'll see which approach is quicker :)
<tedg> dednick, Can you update this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/indicator-sound/slider-labels/+merge/228463
<dednick> tedg: sure
<mpt_> mardy, using the same progress bar as the browser is an excellent idea
<dednick> tedg: done
<mardy> mpt_: OK, thanks, I'll try to copy that one then
<tedg> dednick, Cool thanks!
<tedg> Trying to get to indicator-sound MRs.
<seb128> mardy, hey, do you know if qt has an api to parse desktop/ini files including localized values?
<seb128> mardy, the notification panel uses QSettings with .value("Name") but that always returns the english name
<seb128> mardy, is there an equivalent to g_key_file_get_locale_string () somewhere in qt?
<mardy> seb128: AFAIK no, there isn't
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to port that code to glib then :p
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> gatox, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/update_progress/+merge/235199
<gatox> kemmko, sure
<gatox> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<mardy> seb128: this might help: https://github.com/Razor-qt/razor-qt/blob/master/libraries/qtxdg/xdgdesktopfile.cpp#L590
<seb128> mardy, thanks, but I prefer to use a supported glib function that having a local implementation of that parser
<mardy> seb128: we should build a QGLib library :-)
<seb128> mardy, :-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you make sure the test plan is reflective of your wifi changes?
<dobey> balloons, Mirv: can we fix all the ugly names of apps in the store please? (webapps-googlemaps for example should be "Google Maps") lots of our webapps have this .deb package style naming for the visible name of the thing
<tedg> balloons, So are the music-app tests updated? Could we sync UAL to RTM without ill effects?
<dobey> balloons, Mirv: also, where should one file bugs against these webapps that we manage?
<balloons> tedg, the music app got updated yesterday with the tweaks you and ahazyen talked about
<ogra_> there is an LP project for the webapps ...
 * ogra_ forgot which 
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<cyphermox> should I be seeing logind signal PrepareForSleep on ubuntu-touch, just like it does on utopic? seems like it's not doing it for me right now, and that affects how NetworkManager deals with the wireless interfaces for deep sleep
<tedg> balloons, Cool, so that means that it's in RTM now, or that there's a process before that testing works on RTM?
<ogra_> clicks land in both at the same time
<balloons> dobey, I can help with the core apps, but not the webapps directly. There is indeed a project, let me find it
<ogra_> not sure about the AP tests though ... they might need source package migration to rtm
<balloons> tedg, it should be in the test runs already..
 * balloons looks
<balloons> tedg, yea I can confirm the latest RTM run has the tweaks, I can see it in the output
<tedg> balloons, Great, thanks!
<barry> kenvandine: i landed LP: #1370586 in trunk and would like to get si 2.5 into the train.  i want to first make sure that the implementation is going to solve your problem.  how can we best test that that's the case?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+milestone/2.5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370586 in Ubuntu system image "Add synchronous method to determine if there are known updates" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370586
<kenvandine> barry, did CI produce armhf debs?
<barry> kenvandine: not yet.  i haven't gotten it into citrain yet.  if that's the best thing for you, i can do that today
<barry> kenvandine: it's also arch-indep, so i can just build it in a ppa for you to test
<kenvandine> barry, i'd appreciate it, i was hoping your CI built the debs for the MP
<barry> kenvandine: we need to get better integrated with ci :(
<kenvandine> barry, if you can just get me debs, that's fine
<barry> kenvandine: cool.  i will ping you when they're ready
<kenvandine> thx
<tsdgeos> i have a few trivial i18n.tr add MRs
<tsdgeos> anyone up to review them?
<tsdgeos> seb128: you landing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/addi18ntr/+merge/235922 ?
<tsdgeos> renato___: top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/mediaplayer-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235915 ?
<renato___> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> renato___: do you have time to check https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235920 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235912 ?
<renato___> tsdgeos, I am about to leave to lunch. Can I do that later?
<seb128> tsdgeos, kenvandine is doing a settings landing I think and it's on the list, why?
<tsdgeos> renato___: sure, no hurries
<tsdgeos> seb128: just to make sure it's not forgotten ^_^
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> we do regular landing and include everything which is approved
<seb128> settings are just busy ;-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, you tested the built debs?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes
<davmor2> popey: who is the best person to talk to about file manager?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it popped to the right place
<kenvandine> but the listitem was still there
<jgdx> kenvandine, that was fast
<kenvandine> clicking on the one i had just removed did produce an error
<kenvandine> 2014-09-26 11:06:18,890 - WARNING - Error forgetting network:  "Method "Delete" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Settings.Connection" doesn't exist
<brendand> davmor2, popey isn't here
<ogra_> kenvandine, do we re-scale the aspect ratio of the icons in system-settings ? my battery looks kind of square in rtm #69
<kenvandine> ogra_, there's a bug for that
<jgdx> kenvandine, I didn't touch that part of the binding. Weird.
<davmor2> balloons: same question to you, who is the best person to talk to about filemanager :)
<kenvandine> but we aren't going to fix it, there are icon changes coming
<ogra_> kenvandine, ah, fine then
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you try reinstalling uss from archive and see if you get the same error?
<jgdx> (when time allows for it)
<kenvandine> jgdx, from the archive it pops back an extra level
<kenvandine> so i won't see it
<jgdx> but that warning comes from something happening in NetworkDetails. It won't matter how many pages are popped
<kenvandine> jgdx, it only happens because the listitem is still there
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah right.
<jgdx> kenvandine, the lag is substantial
<jgdx> can you wait two secs and see if it disappears?
<jgdx> I'll have to compensate for the dbus lag.
<kenvandine> jgdx, surte
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, does seem broken indeed.
<kenvandine> waited... not getting removed :)
<jgdx> how odd
<kenvandine> maybe there is a missing change notification on the model?
<jgdx> could be a race actually
<qqz> Do you think it would be worth the effort trying to install Ubuntu on an old Samsung GT-I5700 (Galaxy Spica)?
<dbarth> ogra_: hey, sorry i forgot which project to target to get a new pre-installed click
<dbarth> ie, where to merge propose
<tedg> mpt_, charles and I are talking about bug 1374511
<ogra_> dbarth, lp:click.sync
<ubot5> bug 1374511 in Indicator Date and Time "Indicator should detect when Clock and Calendar are installed/removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374511
<ogra_> dbarth,err  lp:click-sync
<tedg> mpt_, We're curious what the ideal behavior there should be.
<tedg> mpt_, Should the menu item disappear, prompt an error, go to the install page?
<dbarth> ogra_: ah thanks
<mpt_> tedg, disappear, I think. It’s a grey area, but the general guideline is to make something insensitive if it might reasonably become sensitive in the near future. “If you install a particular app” doesn’t really count.
<tedg> mpt_, Cool I think we can do that, the installing is turning out to not work the way I thought :-)
<tedg> charles, ^
 * nhaines votes it should crash Unity 8 and thrash user storage.
<tedg> nhaines, Always a possible option.
<ogra_> well
<tedg> Perhaps not on purpose :-)
<ogra_> it should send a notification first though (a non dismissable one indeed)
<ogra_> so the user knows whats going on
<ogra_> "wiping all your data before crashing unity8"
<qqz> The GT-i5700 device has only 180MB internal ram, but up to 32GB of microSD and a 800MHz CPU.
<tedg> ogra_, We should definitely have a blue notification type, with small white letters, and UUIDs for error codes so that people can never report them.
<nhaines> tedg: I've thought the promoted images were a little too boring lately.  ;)
<ogra_> tedg, °
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> !
<qqz> I don`t care about using it as telephone but is there any chance to run a bare ubuntu on it?
<ogra_> qqz, define "bare"
<qqz> command line: bash
<qqz> perhaps a dictionary
<ogra_> thats running underneath
<ogra_> and there is a developer mode ... and ssh if you want
<qqz> can program some little gtk app for it on my own once there should be a working OS installed on my GT-i5700
<ogra_> it is fully hackable ... note though that if you make it writable you lose the ability to upgrade
<ogra_> also the UI bits are tied into Mir and use the android drivers in the android container we ship
<ogra_> so dont expect graphical output if you want to use something else ... theoretically you can do everything you want with it as with a desktop ubuntu though ... (with the mentioned limitations)
<qqz> ogra_: you mean it can never more be used with Android (make it writable you lose the ability to upgrade)?
<ogra_> heh, no, you can always re-flash android
<nhaines> qqz: meaning the image-based system installer stops working because you don't have a base to delta update anymore.  :)
<ogra_> you wont be able to get the daily image upgrade if you make the image writable ... (well, you will, but it will trash your changes)
<ogra_> you will also not be able to use apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<ogra_> due to the system design
<qqz> ok; that should be minor limitations; thx ogra_.
<qqz> will read the manual and then likely come back for some help.
<ogra_> sure, we're here :)
<rhuddie> jamesh, I just re-tested the video scope bug. Worked ok with the fix installed, I've added a comment to the bug
<qqz> by the way will there be any way to make the phone avoid sending its IMEI all the time I switch my phone on; i.e. if I should not want to identify my current position towards the next mobile phone provider?
<ogra_> i guess you would need to hack that
<dbarth> ogra_: otherwise, i was trying to get a langpack regen for oxide, can you help here?
<dbarth> this would be to get sites in the right locale automatically
<dbarth> we've fixed our setlocale domain or something
<ogra_> dbarth, nope, thats pitti or dpm country ...
<dbarth> ah dpm!
<robotfuel> charles: ping https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1358830 do you know who can ask to get this bug assigned to someone?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358830 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "indicator-bluetooth is blank after disabling bluetooth from the indicator and enabling bluetooth in system settings" [Critical,Confirmed]
<daker> dobey: hi, do you know if this issue is known https://i.imgur.com/3rh3Ilq.png ?
<dobey> daker: i have never seen that before. how did you do that?
<daker> dobey: ha magic :D
<dobey> magic is not a supported feature :)
<daker> here are the steps :
<dobey> daker: anyway, looks like an issue with unity8 (or maybe qtmir), not the scope itself
<nhaines> That reminds me that I'm sad you can't reorder favorite scopes.  :)
<nhaines> Because weather <3
<daker> dobey: yes, i'll report it against unity8
<dobey> nhaines: i just unfavorite all the scopes, so that only the apps scope is there. :)
<charles> robotfuel, yes, I think that's a bug in unity8 rather than indicator-bluetooth
<daker> nhaines: i do that by unfav/fav in the order i want
<charles> robotfuel, that's a dupe of a ticket that dednick's assigned to, bug #1369866
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1369866 could not be found
<nhaines> daker: yes but I'm lazy and unfav/fav is annoying.  :)
<nhaines> Too many steps.
 * dobey wonders how to get bluetooth working
<charles> actually, on that ticket it says there was a fix released a couple of days ago...
<davmor2> dobey: settings bluetooth select a device?
<dobey> davmor2: not on n5 :)
<nhaines> dobey: would be pretty nice.  :)
<davmor2> dobey: oh okay then make it work :)
<robotfuel> charles: ok I'll mark it as a dupe thanks
<charles> robotfuel, already done
<dobey> davmor2: but how?! :)
<charles> if we want to be pedantic, 1358830 came first... but the other one's already got the attention :)
<davmor2> dobey: man it's easy you just make it not unwork man do I have to tell you everything ;)  to be fair I have no idea whatsoever :(
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> seb128, so the storage calculations looked grep on krillin now, but testing on my mako and it's way off
<kenvandine> says ubuntu is using 0
<kenvandine> total space is 2.1G
<kenvandine> and free is 10G
<kenvandine> s/grep/great/ :-p
<kenvandine> seb128, any debugging info that would help?
<seb128> kenvandine, I hate code
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, edit plugins/about/Storage.qml
<seb128> l44
<seb128> in the allDrives loop
<seb128> console.warn(drive, type, path)
<seb128> then see what's printed
<seb128> I guess some disks/partitions are having an incorrect type
<seb128> the free 10G is correct right?
<seb128> kenvandine, luckily for you it's not compiled code ;-)
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8434266/
<kenvandine> indeed
<zyga> hi, I have a UbuntuListView with a simple ListModel inside, next to that there is a ListItem.Standard as a delegate. The model has a name and a 'selected' flag, the delegate has a CheckBox which manipulates the model's 'selected' flag value. This all works well BUT when I have a separate button (in the header) that alters the model (it sets all selected flags to true) that doesn't refresh my model's delegates. Am I doing something wrong or it that a bu
<kenvandine> 10.5 is close
<kenvandine> df says i have 9.8G free
<seb128> k
<seb128> GB/GBi maybe
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, is / a 2.1G partition?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> so the code is correct...
<seb128> no other partition has type "1" in your list
<kenvandine> used by ubuntu is 0 though
<seb128> WARNING - /home 0
<seb128> well
<kenvandine>  /home is 13G
<seb128> right and that's type = UnknownDrive
<kenvandine> that explains it
<kenvandine> but why :)
<seb128> qtsystems' bug
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> which is why we added the unknown to the types list by then
<seb128> but then you gets things like bind mount and ecryptfs listed
<seb128> can't win
<seb128> I think the current settings code is correct and we need to fix qtsystems/figure what it doesn't like on mako
<seb128> oh, and the 0G comes from
<seb128>     property real usedByUbuntu: diskSpace -
<seb128>                                 freediskSpace -
<seb128>                                 backendInfo.homeSize -
<seb128>                                 backendInfo.totalClickSize
<kenvandine> no homeSize
<seb128> diskSpace < freediskSpace in your case
<seb128> <kenvandine> says ubuntu is using 0
<kenvandine>  /dev/mmcblk0p23 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,data=ordered)
<seb128> I think the buggy "ubuntu" number comes from the buggy diskspace
<kenvandine> yeah, that makes sense
<seb128> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8434330/
<seb128> kenvandine, that function has the logic to determine the type
<seb128> should be easy enough to see where it goes wrong
<daker> can someone confirm this bug 1374548 ?
<ubot5> bug 1374548 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Manage scopes view overlaps the scope preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374548
<seb128> kenvandine,
<seb128> if (fsName.startsWith(QString(QStringLiteral("mmc")))) {
<seb128>                         // "removable" attribute is set only for removable media, and we may have internal mmc cards
<seb128>                         fsName = QString(QStringLiteral("/sys/block/")) + fsName + QString(QStringLiteral("/device/uevent"));
<seb128>                         QFile file(fsName);
<kenvandine> just reading that
<seb128> kenvandine, what is in /sys/block/mmcblk0p23/device/uevent ?
<seb128> (if I get fsName right)
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8434365/
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> daker, confirmed
<daker> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine>                                     if (qstrncmp(buf.constData() + 9, "MMC", 3) == 0)
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure what that really does...
<kenvandine> but that seems to be how it determines internal
<kenvandine> seb128, and the path was actually /sys/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p23/uevent
<seb128> kenvandine, on killin it has MMC_TYPE=MMC
<seb128> which makes it work
<seb128> so unsure about that
<seb128> that's a question for a kernel hacker
<seb128> or a pitti
<ogra_> thats a question for an android developer :P
<seb128> or that ;-)
<ogra_> this is typical android mess
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't think we should block the settings change on that, settings are correct imho and we need to sort out what is wrong between mako partitions and qtsystems logic
<kenvandine> i'd agree
<kenvandine> fixes the issue on krillin at least, and what was there on mako wasn't accurate anyway
<ogra_> well, they use completely different system designs
<ogra_> (loop mounted images vs actual partitions)
<seb128> ogra_, are we going to standardize on one of those solutions?
<kenvandine> seb128, can you file a bug to track the mako issue?  and i'll continue on with the silo?
<ogra_> we standardized on both :)
<kenvandine> either way it was broken on both devices before... at least it works better on krillin now
<seb128> kenvandine, I would suggest emailing ubuntu-phone@ with a "what's the right way to determine a mmc is internal to the device?" stating that qtsystems looks for MMC_TYPE=MMC and asking if that makes sense
<kenvandine> broken differently though :)
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, the new version works on desktop btw
<ogra_> seb128, one is for actual devices that will allow partitioning (i.e. preinstalled devices we have control over), the other is for all porters where the bootloader hardcodes the aprtitioning etc
<ogra_> so we need to support both variants
<seb128> ogra_, in the loop mount how do we determine the disk space?
<seb128> what partitions should we look at?
<ogra_> why do you look at partitions and not one layer up at the filesystem level ?
<seb128> we iterate over drives from qtsystems
<seb128>         systemDrives = storageInfo.allLogicalDrives
<seb128> the issue is that we filter on the type = internal
<kenvandine> ogra_, qtsystems tries to guess what's internal/removable, etc
<seb128> to avoid having external partition, ecryptfs mounts, etc
<kenvandine> and is guessing wrong for mako
<ogra_> well, that obviously gets tricky if you have a loop image inside a partition
<seb128> before we included unknown types
<seb128> but that leads to too much stuff being included
<seb128> like an ecryptfs partition
<seb128> or some tmpfs
<ogra_> you should talk to sergiusens ... he just had such probs with udisks2 for SD card stuff
<seb128> that's why I suggested emailing the list
<seb128> seems like the best way to get asynchronous participation from people who might know but are not on irc today
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the point with the loop stuff is that you actually need to subtract the size of the loop image from the partition size
<ogra_> else you will always get it wrong as the mounted loop image will be counted rwice
<kenvandine> so that's why on it doesn't have MMC_TYPE on mako, because that's actually seeing the loop image?
<kenvandine> the device path is mmc, it knows that
<ogra_> yeh, most likely
<kenvandine> so expects MMC_TYPE to be included
<ogra_> but as i said, it will count it twice if you dont substact the size of the loop device from the size of the partition it lives on
<kenvandine> yeah, the numbers we got before felt double counted
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure if we could play out by including unknown types and filter on filesystem then
<kenvandine> doubt it
<seb128> that would solve some issues like the tmpfs ones
<seb128> but not the bind/loop mounts
<ogra_> and it will likely be slower
<ogra_> oh, wait, you said filter ... ignore that :P
<ogra_> stgraber, bah. we have the first fallout from the hardcoded passwd/group/shadow stuff :(
<barry> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/ubuntu/systemimage/+packages
<barry> kenvandine: i'm going to do my own testing for citrain, but i'm mostly curious whether the .Information() addition is going to solve your use case
<kenvandine> barry, thx
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1374553
<ubot5> bug 1374553 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374553
<ogra_> stgraber, any idea how we can make sure the homedirs are pre-created ?
<ogra_> (apart from just hardcoding a list)
<stgraber> ogra_: doh, should have thought of that, sorry!
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so let me check what the list looks like see if I can script something that does the right thing (since there are paths we don't want to create)
<ogra_> stgraber, well, this case is particulary tricky since usermetrics sets the permissing etc from postinst
<ogra_> *permissions
<ogra_> and iirc the service expects a certain set of perms
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, that's a problem, because I can create the paths, but I have no clue what the permissions need to be like
<ogra_> right
<stgraber> ogra_: so I suspect we'll have to stick with an hardcoded list... not very much fond of that though
<ogra_> well, in case of usermetrics it wil actually work ... looking at the postinst
<ogra_> it checks if the dir exists and chowns/cmods
<ogra_> *chmods
<stgraber> yeah but we'll still get problems with some of them when the directory is both listed in /etc/passwd and usually setup by the package
<stgraber> because if we pre-create it, the package won't set the right permissions
<ogra_> right, not much we can do about that though
<stgraber> and also, the user shouldn't always own the directory
<ogra_> if the postinst is as clever as the usermetrics one and keeps user creation and directory permissions distinct, all is fine
<bfiller> balloons: how do I check if a click that i uploaded to the store has been approved?
<stgraber> ogra_: can you run a quick check on an up to date device? go through /etc/passwd and check which don't exist (besides /nonexistent obviously)?
<ogra_> for packages where that isnt the case thats indeed tricky
<stgraber> ogra_: that should help us figure out the best way out of this
<ogra_> yep
<balloons> bfiller, it gives you the details on the portal page.. Shows' the review and status
<bfiller> balloons: thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8434777/ ...
<ogra_> the lightdm one is essential too i think
<ogra_> oh, and pulse surely as well
<stgraber> ogra_: pulse is in /run so there's no point creating that
<stgraber> ogra_: so based on your list and comparing with a regular system, we're only missing /var/cache/man and /var/lib/lightdm
<ogra_> ignore man
<ogra_> we dont install it on the phone
<ogra_> (and wipe all manpages at build time)
<stgraber> ogra_: ah right, so we can ignore man then
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so it's just usermetrics and lightdm then?
<ogra_> so lightdm is the other then
 * ogra_ wonders about /home/syslog in his output
<stgraber> so there are two obvious ways around that 1) we just add 2 mkdir, 2 chown calls and 2 chmod calls to the hook or 2) we patch both packages to always create their runtime dir if it's missing regardless of whether the user already exists or not.
<stgraber> ogra_: got the same on my desktop, that seems like an odd path for it but since it's never used, it's equivalent to /nonexistent
<ogra_> lets go for 1
<stgraber> ogra_: do you take care of it or should I?
<ogra_> it is easier to have the hacks in one centra place
<stgraber> ogra_: my plan would be to put those in the first hook right after we write /etc/passwd
<stgraber> actually, no, needs to be at the end of the script since we need /etc/group too
<stgraber> ogra_: can you get me the uid, gid and mode of /var/lib/usermetrics?
<ogra_> drwxr-x--- 2 101 104 4,0K Sep 24 17:50 usermetrics
<ogra_> 101 and 104
<ogra_> and from my rw path:
<ogra_> drwxr-x--- 2 108 111 4,0K Jan  1  2014 lightdm
<stgraber> ogra_: bug number for that?
<ogra_> bug 1374553
<ubot5> bug 1374553 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374553
<stgraber> uploaded
<silverloc96> Hi, can ubuntu touch run ubuntu 14.04 programs/games?
<dobey> how does one even specify what directory and domain to use for translations in a qml app?
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Translations is a bit of lies :-/
<nith1210> Good afternoon. Happy Friday!
<tedg> Uhg! No mterry!
<vitimiti> hi
<nik90> stgraber: hey, I blogged about lxc for ubuntu-touch at http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/
<nik90> stgraber: I hope it is accurate :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-27
<ahoneybun> is it dead here too>
<Harsha_> excuse me!? is anyone there to help me out on installing 14.04 LTS on Xperia Go?
<EllieGoulding> you look at the porting guide
<EllieGoulding> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Touch_Developer_Preview_-_Porting_Guide_2.0
<manolo> Hi to all. I wish I could install a linux based OS on my smartphone currently using Android
<manolo> I need help since the phone I am using is an unknown Chinese brand
<vitimiti> hi
<Kebabfish> any way to disable the onscreen keyboard in ubuntu touch when a fysical keyboard is connected?
<robertpero> Hi, image #257 for emulator does not boot. Is this normal?
<ahoneybun> hello
<Guest35251> I've been intensely curious about what tabletish ubuntu looks like, so I ordered a 2013 version Nexus 7 to try it out ont
<Guest35251> I'm running LinuxMint on my ancient desktop computer, and was wondering if the directions for install need modifying because it looks like they're written for straight ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> Huh.
<vitimiti> Hi
<Linnak> Hi, Can someone send me a list from smartphones on which ubuntu-touch can run?
<MoPac> Hello. I'm hoping to understand a bit more about the difference between touchscreen support in the desktop v. phone versions in 14.10. Specifically, I'd love to get touch gestures like pinch zoom working on my desktop, where ginn is a bit of a fail. But do the phone developments have anything to do with that?
<SkyFall> Hi
<SkyFall> Is there a way to install ubuntu touch on non-android devices? e.g. transformer book t100
<brownsamurai> any issues pertaining to clean trusty tahr installs discussed here?
 * SturmFlut will one day run all his supercomputer stuff on an Ubuntu phone
<thl_> hello, i have a newcomer question.
<thl_> is there any mobile phone NOT from Google, onto which I can install Ubuntu Touch, and doing this without Android?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-28
<thl_> hello?
<thl_> somehow maybe this forum does not work...
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> is the moto g supported?
<nhaines> !devices > mozzarella
<ubot5`> mozzarella, please see my private message
<nhaines> Oh hey, I always forget if that's a bracket or a pipe.  Today I guessed wrong.
<Linnak> Hi, can I install Ubuntu touch to a phone from Kubuntu or Mint?
<Nothing_Much> Linnak: Absolutely
<Linnak> From both?
<Linnak> Is it true that only just on two Nexus phones works without any problem?
<Linnak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<anpok_> you have to look in detailon the list of community supported devices
<Mickey> Hello Guys
<Mickey> Has anyone being able to port the new ubuntu touch to any other devices appart from the nexus 5??
<tbr> have you checked the ubuntu pages? they list plenty of devices
<Mickey> I have checked but i didnt see which devices have recieved the ubuntu 14 port
<Mickey> Ubuntu claims that ubuntu 14 comes with great features and updates
<Mickey> cant wait to try it out on My Droid spyder
<ahoneybun> tbr, do you know about getting mobile data working on ubuntu touch? (have nexus 4)
<taiebot> ahoneybun: i did fix my 3g connection long time ago i did put a comment on the bug to be able to do it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1225174/comments/14
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [Critical,In progress]
<ahoneybun> taiebot, yourapnhere = STRAIGHT_TALK?
<taiebot> What is your provider?
<taiebot> which country?
<ahoneybun> Straight Talk though T-Mobile US
<ahoneybun> I was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/Tips#Add_APN_Settings
<taiebot> ahoneybun no your APN must be different.
<ahoneybun> I think I need to install python on the phoe
<ahoneybun> *phone
<taiebot> http://buzzmobile.us/t-mobile-apn-settings-android/
<taiebot> it looks like you should write epc.tmobile.com
<ahoneybun> wap.tracfone
<taiebot> but make sure it is correct because it is different in every country as i am in UK t mobile might redirect me to the UK setting
<taiebot> I did not needed to install python
<taiebot> Yeah wap.tracfone is correct
<taiebot> i was root at that time
<ahoneybun> I think my phone keeps resetting it to default tmobile stuff
<taiebot> I did it once and never had to redo it again
<ahoneybun> I have to set the MMCS I think as well
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449258/
<taiebot> Yeah but did you ever manage to connect?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> no 3g icon anyway
<ahoneybun> nope no internet
<ahoneybun> taiebot, how do you gain root on this
<taiebot> I think those answers here could be the best
<taiebot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch
<ksz> hi!
<taiebot> ahoneybun: sudo su to gain root access the same as on desktop
<taiebot> password is your passphrase
<ahoneybun> taiebot, Error activating /ril_0/context1: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed
<taiebot> what did you type?
<ahoneybun> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/share/ofono/scripts$ ./activate-context
<ahoneybun> like that page says
<taiebot> ./list-context ??
<_kaisoz_> hi
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449332/
<ahoneybun> hey _kaisoz_
<taiebot> ahoneybun: i would try a reboot
<taiebot> It has successfully created a file with the APN
<ahoneybun> I did but without trying the ./activate-context
<taiebot> ahoneybun: And?
<ahoneybun> nothing on the first boot waiting to test the second
<taiebot> Go also to system settings and check that cellular data is enable
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> still no mobile data
<taiebot> Can you paste  ./list-modems
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449404/
<taiebot> is that all?
<ahoneybun> seems there is more
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449436/
<ahoneybun> sorry
<taiebot> Are you sure it is not connected looks like you are ?
<taiebot> You have umts enable
<ahoneybun> i turned wifi off and opened the browser and it can't load
<taiebot> Are you allowing roaming?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> might be that I am in my room
<taiebot> turn off wifi and reboot to check if it will pick 3g instead of wifi.
<ahoneybun> rebooting resets everything
<ahoneybun> ex. if I turn off bluetooth and then reboot it turns it back on
<taiebot> what? that should not be the case? which image?
<ahoneybun> devel-proposed I think
<ahoneybun> 14.10 (r259)
<taiebot> i do not have the same behaviour at all.
<taiebot> Maybe you can try enabling the flight mode on and off to change the settings
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> maybe I should move to devel?
<taiebot> I am on r260 and i have never found it more stable
<taiebot> (devel-proposed)
<ahoneybun> why do I not have r260?
<taiebot> Do not know i update every morning
<ahoneybun> it lets me update but I get In Progress - Installing update
<ahoneybun> and nothing is moving
 * ahoneybun thinks about reinstalling
<ahayzen> there was nothing in the #260 changelog http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/260.changes
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I might move to devel then
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you tried turning the data on off in the settings?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> nothing that I see
<ahoneybun> even tried 2g
<ahayzen> thats what i do when my data won't connect...select "off" and then "2g/3g"
<ahayzen> :/
<taiebot> ahoneybun: do you normally have data in the room you are in ?
<ahoneybun> taiebot, I had it with android
<taiebot> From the ./list-modems you sent you are connected
<ahoneybun> well darn I can't get back to android
<taiebot> are you dual booting?
<taiebot> maybe that s why our behaviours are different?
<taiebot> i have only UT installed
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> FAILED (remote: flash write failure)
<ahoneybun> seems it needed sudo
<taiebot> I know which version of Nexus4 you are flashing to.
<taiebot> Nexus 4 is supported on firmware 4.4.2 not above.
<taiebot> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#mako
<ahoneybun> well I flashed stock 4.4.4 and then ubuntu touch
<ahoneybun> so I need 4.4.2 stock and then ubuntu touch?
<taiebot> Yeah i think but maybe someone can confirm i am sure i am still on 4.4.2
<ahoneybun> taiebot, 4.4.4 does include a new radio
<ahoneybun> so maybe it needs the radio from 4.4.2
<taiebot> Yeah i would think it needs the 4.4.2 radio
<_kaisoz_> I'm following the Touch/AndroidDevel wiki guide in order to get the Android part of the Ubuntu touch
<_kaisoz_> I create the phablet mirror according to the guide
<_kaisoz_> but I get into trouble when creating the working tree
<_kaisoz_> concretely
<_kaisoz_> doing "repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git --mirror  --reference /path/to/aosp-mirror"
<_kaisoz_> sorry
<_kaisoz_> not that one
<_kaisoz_> this one
<_kaisoz_> repo init -u /path/to/phablet-mirror/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1 --reference /path/to/phablet-mirror
<_kaisoz_> as in my mirror there is not p/aosp/platform/manifest.git directory
<_kaisoz_> I guess it should be /platform/manifest.git right?
<_kaisoz_> this paths are relative to the phablet-mirror
<_kaisoz_> so it should really be
<_kaisoz_> repo init -u /path/to/phablet-mirror/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1 --reference /path/to/phablet-mirror
<_kaisoz_> am I right? (well, i did it and it's working, but I want confirmation :) )
<ahoneybun> hey taiebot I got r260 when I reinstalled ut
<ahoneybun> _kaisoz_, I do not know I tried to port once and I failed sorry
<_kaisoz_> no problem thanks :)
<ahoneybun> didnt want to leave you hanging theree
<taiebot> ahoneybun: did you flash with 4.4.2?
<ahoneybun> yea and then devel-proposed
<ahoneybun> ./active-context still fails
<taiebot> Lol hopefully you will see the holy grail when you restart.
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449913/
<ahoneybun> I mean bluetooth will not stay off
<taiebot> ahoneybun: You have to enable data in system settings.
<taiebot> I can see RoamingAllowed = 0
<taiebot> it should say 1
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> if that was the problem I will flip out
<ahoneybun> how do I change that?
<taiebot> System settings> cellular> Data roaming
<ahoneybun> i fixed that on the phone
<ahoneybun> i though
<ahoneybun> yea
<taiebot> BTW you see 3g icon only if wifi is off.
 * ahoneybun walks outside to try
<taiebot> lol
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<ahoneybun> I even put airplane mode off and on and rebooted
<taiebot> can you ./list-contexts
<ahoneybun> one page says something about setting port: 8080
<ahoneybun> taiebot, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8450011/
<taiebot> yeah it is not active how did you put the Message center?
<taiebot> active should be one.
<taiebot> Can you ./scan-operators
<taiebot> sorry ./list-operators
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8450035/
<taiebot> Your operators have the name Home??
<taiebot> that its weird it should say straight talk
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> it works in android though
<taiebot> OK did you only add the APN to list-contexts or you also added straight_talk as per step 7 ?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch
<taiebot> I would not do step 7
<ahoneybun> I did them all but ./activate-context
 * ahoneybun wants to move back to android 
<taiebot> Next time you try do not do step 7 reboot as soon as step 6 is done
<ahoneybun> yea I most likely will just move back to android cuz this is just annoying
<taiebot> You are very close following your http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8449913/
<ahoneybun> taiebot, damn
<ahoneybun> taiebot, I found a old pastebin with the default Name
<ahoneybun> but I had to write T-Mobile_GPRS
<ahoneybun> as I could not do a space
<taiebot> And 3g ?
<ahoneybun> nope
 * ahoneybun really needs that APN Settings 
<taiebot> Did you put it in your list-contexts?
<ahoneybun> I used the command that you would use to change it Name
<taiebot> what if you put nothing in this name name ""
<ahoneybun> leave it blank?
<taiebot> yeah
<taiebot> i think thats why it does not connect
 * ahoneybun trys and then needs to leave 
<ahoneybun> bbl
<taiebot> ok good luck shame we did not manage
<vitimiti> hi
<Ralph1> Hi, does anybody know the current status of the GPS device in Apps on Nexus 4 ?
<ahoneybun> back
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-21
<Mathisen> hello is it worth installing ubuntu on a samsung s4 ? i saw it should be suported.. been using cuyagenmod so far
<Mathisen> is it working okej on that device ?
<jgdx> mariogrip, hey, where can I buy an one+ with ubuntu?
<Stanley00> Mathisen: you can check this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<jgdx> mariogrip, (re: https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/page-80#post-13192766 )
<Mathisen> Stanley00, thx sound camera does not seem to great so i think i pass on this :) ... maybe some other day
<Stanley00> Mathisen: that wiki updated on Dec 2013, on the link to xda, the last update time is on 2014-03-24, so you should check the xda link too :3
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Miniature Golf Day! 😃
<CaptainHeavy> Hello :) I've just asked the following question regarding the Messaging app for Ubuntu Touch: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+question/271616
<CaptainHeavy> I didn't know whether this had already been addressed and then realised I should have double-checked by asking the question in the IRC here before posting it.  Apologies if its already been answered.
<guest42315> so guys.. it;s like a week or so since we can't review apps on ubuntu store o_O
<guest42315> ogra_, the strange thing is i managed to review "match the colour", but i can't review new apps like Monster Wars ^^
<popey> JamesTait: ^
<guest42315> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1497305
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497305 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Can't review Monster Wars" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JamesTait> Oh, that's weird. I thought that was fixed.
<guest42315> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1497161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497161 in Canonical System Image "Can't add or edit reviews in Ubuntu Store" [Undecided,New]
<guest42315> i just tried to reivew monster wars and it didn't worked :D
<guest42315> strange enough is that i've manage to review match the colour
<guest42315> i'll try to review another old and new app
<CaptainHeavy> Related to my question, what is the purpose of being able to select messages in the messaging app?  There doesn't appear to be any actions that can be performed after selecting them (other than deletion)
<guest42315> same with dinosaur, can't review
<guest42315> JamesTait, look at the new added apps (0 reviews) https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<guest42315> monster wars should have had at least 20 reviews by now
<JamesTait> That page does look suspiciously devoid of reviews.
<guest42315> yep
<JamesTait> Narrowing it down to just new apps is helpful though.
<JamesTait> IIRC it was an "old" app I reviewed (Dekko, I think).
<guest42315> try reviewing monster wars :D https://uappexplorer.com/app/monsterwars.t-mon
<guest42315> "10/10 make more levels! or else" something like that
 * JamesTait installs another game on his phone, "Just for testing". 😝
<guest42315> sure :))
<JamesTait> "2015-09-21 11:27:13,694 - CRITICAL - Network error submitting a reviews for: monsterwars.t-mon
<JamesTait> OK, we're looking into it again. Sorry about this.
<guest42315> JamesTait, no :P
<guest42315> JamesTait, np
<WebVisitor-6> Hi
<WebVisitor-6> I have a laptop with multi-touch support. Out of the box some of the gestures described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Supported_Gestures works perfectly.
<WebVisitor-6> There is one specifically which used to work on my old laptop but which does not on my new one
<WebVisitor-6> "3 finger press and drag to move window"
<WebVisitor-6> The laptop has a touchscreen, and that gesture works with the touchscreen if i put three fingers on the screen
<WebVisitor-6> but it does not work on the mousepad
<WebVisitor-6> does anyone know what the relationship is between the touchpad and the screen in the synaptic configuration? Why are some of the gestures available on the screen and not on the touchpad, and vice versa?
<brendand> WebVisitor-6, it depends on the type of touchpad and the driver
<brendand> WebVisitor-6, a lot of touchpads do not support true multi-touch
<brendand> WebVisitor-6, they just interpret the gesture in hardware, which may be two finger drag or perhaps side edge drag
<brendand> WebVisitor-6, whereas a touchscreen is a touchscreen
<WebVisitor-6> Ah ok but some of the other three- and four-finger gestures work on the touchpad
<WebVisitor-6> Its a synaptic device as far as i can tell
<brendand> WebVisitor-6, like which ones? my touchpad is also synaptic but no 3-4 finger gestures work
<WebVisitor-6> xinput says "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<WebVisitor-6> "Virtual core XTEST pointer", "Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer", "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<jgdx> WebVisitor-6, #ubuntu might be of help. “touch” in this channel refers to ubuntu for phones.
<jgdx> Elleo, that maliit restart to get introspection requirement for autopilot is a time sink. Is there a way around it?
<Elleo> jgdx: not that I can think of, other than always running maliit with introspection, but I'd guess there's a runtime cost for that which we don't want to place on all our users
<jgdx> Elleo, right, that's not wanted. :)
<robin-hero> Hi! I think I found a very serious "bug" with the unity8 and the indicator-datetime. In the translators message two strftime(3) variables are mixed.
<robin-hero> This is from Launchpad indicator-datetime 29th string:
<robin-hero> en_US example: "%a %d %b %l:%M %p" --> "Fri Oct 31 1:00 PM" en_GB example: "%a %b %d %l:%M %p" --> "Fri 31 Oct 1:00 PM"
<robin-hero> But this is wrong. %d is for the day, not for month. And %b is for month, not for day.
<robin-hero> Sorry, If it is not enough clear, the problem is with the Translators Comment on Launchpad
<jgdx> robin-hero, hm, have you suggested the new translation?
<daniel_> Hello Everyone
<daniel_> i'm thinking about getting an Ubuntu Touch phone, and i have tested it on my Nexus 7 (flo), but i would like to know a bit more about Ubuntu for phones
<jgdx> daniel_, go ahead!
<robin-hero> jgdx: Yes, But need to modify the Translators Comment in the code
<daniel_> Once i have ubuntu phone, when a new update is released, do i have to wait for my network company to released just like google or simpler like Ubuntu for pc?
<ogra_> the latter
<ogra_> all updates for all devices come from a centra ubuntu server currently
<ogra_> *central
<ogra_> usually around the same time
<ogra_> (every 6 weeks)
<daniel_> so it means everyone gets it at once?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> vendors are free to set up their own servers indeed, but today there is no such vendor yet
<daniel_> so i could say it is similar to an ubuntu pc update?
<cwayne> it may be phased out over 24hrs or so, but it's certainly nothing like "wait until my carrier says its okay"
<lotuspsychje> ogra2: so vendors are paying canonical for the server system rental?
<daniel_> that is really good to know
<conall> Hi All, Im looking to install ubuntu touch on a google nexus one. Is there anywhere I can get an image for it?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | conall
<ubot5> conall: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<daniel_> one other question i got is, i think it is a bit hard to know because depends on other companies but, is canonical working on providing android apps or porting them?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, no idea, i dont work in sales :P
<ogra_> perhaps thats part of the contracts
<lotuspsychje> ok
<conall> Thanks for that, yes. However, the nexus one is depricated, so I cant use the "ubuntu-device-flash" method
<conall> So I think I need to download the image and use fastboot to flash it?
<popey> i dont think we ever supported the nexus one
<popey> so no, there is no image for it.
<lotuspsychje> conall: you can try the XDA forums for an existing project maybe
<daniel_> please someone answer me?
<popey> daniel_: no, we're not
<ogra_> no plans, no ... and dont be so impatient :)
<daniel_> i understand
<conall> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: wich app would you need to see ported?
<popey> conall: there's pretty much no chance of porting to the nexus one
<daniel_> skype because i use it everyday
<popey> daniel_: ask microsoft :)
<daniel_> popey: lol as if they would listen
<popey> if enough people ask, they listen
<daniel_> are most of ubuntu apps over html5?
<daniel_> skype also runs for browsers, what if your browser supports it?
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: you can try out an alternative telegram
<popey> some are html5, some are qt/qml, some are c++
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: no video chats for now though..
<popey> skype web doesn't fully work on our browser yet, maybe in the future
<daniel_> awwn :(
<daniel_> but still an alternative :)
<ogra_> once the browser has proper camera and mic integration (as well as WebRTC) it will perhaps
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: convince all your friends to change to telegram :p
<daniel_> lotuspsychje: that will be a challenge :p
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: lot of users already use it
<daniel_> lotuspsychje: when someone ports ubuntu touch to a sony device for example, if a new release is available, will this person have to make a new build or just update from canonical?
<popey> if it's an officially supported device, we make the updates
<t1mp> doesn't the nexus4 charge when connected to a laptop via a usb cable?
<popey> it does, but not fast
<t1mp> seems like mine is draining instead
<ogra_> well, and probably doesnt when you actually use it
<t1mp> from 13% to 10%
<t1mp> ah, ok
<ogra_> a USB port can only supply 500mA max
<t1mp> I'm reflashing and installing packages and running autopilot tests
<ogra_> if your device uses more it will drain more than it charges
<t1mp> ok
<ogra_> yeah, that surely draws more than 500mA
<jgdx> kenvandine, morning :) ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_security.SecurityTestCase.test_lock_security_focus_on_entry is flakey.. I'm trying to figure it out. But… do we need that test?
<ogra_> (and beyond that these 500mA are theoretical ... if your hub inside the laptop is shared the power might be shared too)
<kenvandine> jgdx, does that test just verify the entry has focus?
<jgdx> kenvandine, oui
<kenvandine> so i think we had a bug where that entry didn't get focus automatically, so this test was added to prevent regressions
<kenvandine> i suspect there is a real bug keeping that entry from getting focus
<kenvandine> or... it's racy
<jgdx> kenvandine, the dialog does not appear at all
<kenvandine> like not allowing enough time for the entry to get focus?
<kenvandine> so that's a real problem then right?
<jgdx> i don't know yet, but that's the reason the test fails
<t1mp> isn't this supposed to work?
<t1mp> tim@ubuntu:~/.cache$ ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache
<t1mp> Unknown command `ubuntu-device-flash'. Please specify one command of: core, query or touch
<ogra_> well, you didnt specify a command
<ogra_> (like the message tells you)
<jgdx> kenvandine, so I'm looking at the test being run on mako, and when it fails, the “Change passcode…” button is tapped (it gets darker) but nothing happens.
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's not cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, no it aint.. happens 5-10% of the times run
<kenvandine> jgdx, but you can only reproduce it in the tests?
<t1mp> ogra_: ahh.. I expected --clean-cache to just wipe my cache, even if I'm not flashing a new image
<ogra_> t1mp, indeed it will, but it still needs to knwo if it shoudl wipe a snappy cache or a phone cache ... you didnt tell it ;)
<t1mp> ogra_: I'll just rm -rf ~/.cache/ubuntuimages ;)
<ogra_> why dont you just add the command ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, i can reproduce the ultimate result (no click and click-effect on the button) by swiping on the button
<jgdx> kenvandine, but not if I tap it.
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... maybe autopilot is broken?
<jgdx> kenvandine, so I wonder if an autopilot tap is intepreted as a swipe
<t1mp> ogra_: right.. I already deleted the cache directory, and now ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache touch seems to work. But iirc before it was asking for a device id, which I could have figured out but it is less work for me to just delete the directory
<jgdx> kenvandine, that would explain why we get failures like the last one here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3486/
<jgdx> kenvandine, the first one is real and I have a fix.
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, what was the fix for the first one?
<jgdx> kenvandine, it was broken but good. A new page was added and strings the test use were changed, but the test wasn't changed.
<kenvandine> ah
<robin-hero> Hey! Sometimes when I push the power button on my device to unlock it, it shows the power off/restart dialog. Anybody experience this?
<peter-bittner> Me too, on bq Aquaris E5. This did not happen before the last OTA.
<robin-hero> peter-bittner: Did you fill a bug report on launchpad?
<robin-hero> I searched for it on Launchpad, but didn't find any releated
<peter-bittner> No, there are more important things to complain about!  :-)
<ogra_> there was a bu about it and that was supposed to be fixed
<ogra_> *bug
<robin-hero> ogra_: Could you give us a link?
<ogra_> so worth opening it again or filing a new one
<ogra_> no
<robin-hero> OK, I'll filled a new on
 * ogra_ doesnt have it handy and is super busy with other stuff atm ... but i know we had one about two OTAs ago ... just file a new one
<robin-hero> ogra_: And for which project? Unity8?
<ogra_> either that or powerd ... in the end it needs to show up inder canonical-system-image anyway, so you could even file it directly against that
<robin-hero> Filled: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1498006 peter-bittner: please mark the "affects you".
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498006 in Canonical System Image "Sometimes the power off/restart menu appears when I push the power button to unlock my phone." [Undecided,New]
<peter-bittner> Done.
<robin-hero> Thanks
<peter-bittner> You're my hero!  ;-)  (just kidding)
<robin-hero> :D
<daniel_> Thanks lotuspsychje popey ogra_ wish you all good luck with ubuntu touch :)
 * mterry will buy cyphermox a beer if https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/network-manager/lp1480877-wifi-rm-dup-scan-signals/+merge/271575 gets reviewed in time for OTA7.  It's killing me when I walk around my neighborhood :)
<lotuspsychje> daniel_: good luck yourself purchasing ubuntu phone :p
<robin-hero> sil2100: Hey! You mentioned in one of your email the translations automatically update every week. But as I see the last update was two weeks ago.
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! Let me look into it later, it should have been all automated now
<sil2100> Thanks for mentioning
<robin-hero> sil2100: Thanks
<cyphermox> mterry: it was on my list of things from Tony to review already, but it's not that obvious a fix
<cyphermox> in any case, I added a comment
<mterry> cyphermox, fair.  I don't know anything about the code itself. I just hate that bug  :)
<cyphermox> mterry: yeah, I understand
<peter-bittner> A question on Ubuntu desktop (sorry!). Which one is the current default IM client? Still Empathy?
<robin-hero> peter-bittner: Yes
<cyphermox> maybe even not making this come up in propertiesChanged,, since it's not quite something up to the AP itself, more like internal NM data that users might use, but maybe don't need to be reminded everytime it changes
<cyphermox> mterry: ^
<peter-bittner> Thanks! -- Are there any plans to package Empathy for ARM? (i.e. Ubuntu Touch)
<mterry> cyphermox, the last-seen property?  ::shrug:: I don't know the rationales there.  but sure
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it's something that already existed in NM, but we exposed it for GPS/Wifi triangulation so you could use very recent APs to figure out where you are
<awe_> cyphermox, my mp fixes a bug that was introduced by the location service
<awe_> there's no reason to send the same signal 2-3 times in time-span of less than a minute
<awe_> prior to the location service change
<cyphermox> awe_: of course not, still *shrugs* have you discussed it with tvoss or whomever maintains location-service now?
<awe_> the code all used "schedule_cull_list"
<awe_> which prevented dups
<awe_> I added mandel to the review
<cyphermox> I would simply rather make sure we make this as least intrusive as possible, and that upstream knows about the changes if they apply to master
<cyphermox> (which I think they might, now)
<awe_> again, this was a change that *we* introduced
<cyphermox> sure, but you're proposing to remove some large parts of upstream code
<cyphermox> in the end, I defer to your knowledge of the problem matter. I don't look at NM that much nowadays and I know you tested this
<cyphermox> I'm just saying that if there's some parts of upstream code that you'd like to change, it would be good to bring it up upstream, resubmit patches and whatnot
<awe_> the only big removal was bss_updated_cb, and the only thing it was used for was scheduling a scan_list_cull and updating last_seen
<awe_> since scan_done_cb does this already, it's really not adding anything useful
<cyphermox> then merge it and send the patch upstream, please
<awe_> again... I'll check, but I'm not sure you pushed the change upstream that caused the problem
<awe_> but let me check
<cyphermox> awe_: I did send it to the ML, no hurt in pushing it again with updates so it's not broken.
<awe_> k, as mentioned I'll take a look
<om26er> H! is there a way to change screen brightness through powerd ?
<mterry> awe_, does meizu mx4 work with 3g here in the states?  I'm having a hard time finding info online about it
<awe_> mterry, yes. no lte
<mterry> ah...  looks like yes for at&t anyway...
<awe_> I use AT&T, and it works fine
<mterry> awe_, I have metropcs...  let me see if those use the same bands...
<awe_> not sure if I've tried my T-Mobil SIM, but pretty sure I have
<awe_> yea.. I think it has 'em all
<awe_> ( for 3g )
<mterry> awe_, I'm using a nexus 4 right now for personal use, so I'm used to no 4g
<awe_> wow, old man's phone
<awe_> ;D
<mterry> awe_, it's not a great phone these days
<pmcgowan> ogra2, or Laney  should I be able to disable apport simply by changing /etc/default/apport to enabled=0, that file is empty on the phone
<ogra_> stop pining my snappy testuser :P
<ogra_> pmcgowan, you should just be able to disable it in the UI as i understand
<jibel> pmcgowan, but a different setting for stable and proposed would mean a new image to publish to stable
<jibel> and no way for the user to enable it
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I want apport to not run  the UI just controls whoopsie
<popey> jibel: pmcgowan do we have a clear plan for silo 55 (media hub mpris stuff)? Was any decision taken to land it after we looked at the list of gotchas the music guys found?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, whoopsie controls apport
<Laney> I don't think that whoopsie turns apport off
<Laney> pmcgowan: I think so
<ogra_> ah, i thought it should
<Laney> It just turns off uploading
<popey> the wording in system settings certainly only implies the tickbox is responsible for controlling "sending to canonical" not "filling /var/crash"
<davmor2> ogra_: Laney is right it turns off uploading which means you disk slowly fills with bug report that sit there
<popey> (interestingly it's worth noting that the machine ID is fixed, if you sell your phone to someone else and they do a factory reset or wipe, then your crash reports appear with theirs before you bought the phone)
<popey> (on errors.ubuntu.com)
<popey> (I have someone elses phone, and I can see their crashes)
<jibel> ogra_, turning off whoopsie addresses privacy concerns but doesn't turn off apport.
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i thought bdmurray had said that was handled internally by whoopsie
<ogra_> but i obviously mis-remember that
<ogra_> ( Laney is definitely deeper int the code than i ever was :) )
<Laney> not that deep
<ogra_> deeper :)
<popey> hm, neverball no longer starts on my rc-proposed phone
<popey> did we break mir/sdl?
<Laney> like maybe the dermis
<popey> works on my ota-6 phone
<ogra_> yeah, better than the goosebump surfaces i know :)
<ogra_> popey, confirmed
<popey> filed https://github.com/pseuudonym404/neverball-touch/issues/11
<Laney> hey bart, your epidermis is showing
<popey> this is worrying, we broke apps in the store
<ogra_> seems to crash really early
<ogra_> like even before the start animation comes up properly
<popey> hmm, mediascanner is constantly crashing here on rc-proposed
<popey> in a loop -> mediascanner -> apport -> mediascanner -> apport
<popey> every 2 seconds
<popey> so, tedg I have a counter-argument to your position that crashing apps aren't a problem :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515201/
<tedg> popey: ?
<tedg> I think crashes are a problem :-)
<popey> pft :)
<guest42315> OTA7 is a week away, right?
<popey> or so
<guest42315> ish :P
<guest42315> c00l
<davmor2> popey: I see no mediascanner crash
<popey> probably media specific
<popey> but there's no log
<ogra_> guest42315, if there are serious bugs found during QA the OTA will be delayed ... so dont take the date as set in stone, it is just an estimate ... quality > being on time
<pmcgowan> ogra2, Laney hey I lost connection, what was the answer to turn apport off? as it didnt work for me setting that flag
<ogra_> pmcgowan, Laney claimed (obviously rightly) that whoopsie doesnt turn off apport
<pmcgowan> but how does one turn it off on the phone
<ogra_> by editing /etc7default/approt atm i guess
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it turns off uploading not apport
<ogra_> yay, typos galore
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I did that it the service is still running
<pmcgowan> unless I misunderstand
<ogra_> you need to reboot
<pmcgowan> did
<ogra_> its not a dynamic toggle
<ogra_> hmm
<pmcgowan> service --status-all shows apport ?
<pmcgowan> does that mean its running
<ogra_> the upstart job of apport shoudl respect it
<pmcgowan> popey, abeato is making fixes to media hub, then need to retest I assume
<davmor2> popey: I can confirm your neverball issue, possibly one of the many update to mir/qtmir/unity8/ however we do not shockingly start every app in the store to see if we regressed.
<popey> ok, thanks pmcgowan
<popey> davmor2: shouldn't have to, should be backwards compatible
<popey> davmor2: shall i file a mir bug do you think?
<davmor2> popey: well it seems ot be crashing before the app opens, so that to me would suggest that the app calls it's import maybe and dies there. Just checking to see if I see a log file
<davmor2> popey: Failure to initialize SDL (Failed to connect to the Mir Server)
<popey> davmor2: yeah, thats in the github issue
<popey> uh. I just disabled apport by putting "enabled=0" in /etc/default/apport and rebooted the phone, now my phone is in a reboot loop!
<jibel> pmcgowan, this flag controls the upstart job, you first have to stop apport as root, then set enabled=0
<Laney> pmcgowan: cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern ?
<jibel> not trivial to do from the UI as phablet
<ogra_> popey, thou shalt not disable bug reporting !
<popey> clearly
<popey> well this is annoying
<popey> phew, managed to ssh in and remove that line from /etc/default/apport before it rebooted again
<ogra_> and that fixed it ?
<popey> dunno, rebooting
<ogra_> curious how this could break (or fix) the boot
<ogra_> sounds honestly more like a coincidence
<popey> yup
<popey> fixed
<ogra_> insane
<popey> yes
<popey> pmcgowan: don't set that :)
<jibel> popey, can you try again, it's weird.
<popey> okay
<popey> the only thing I will do is edit /etc/default/apport, add enabled=0, save and reboot
<popey> okay?
<jibel> popey, yes
<popey> ok, done
<popey> it gets as far as unity, the indicators etc, and then reboots.
<Laney> I just tried it, worked for me
<Laney> forgot what I'm running though
<pmcgowan> let me look
<popey> i have things crashing though
<popey> which might be what triggers it
<jibel> popey, it works fine here, however the core pattern is set to /bad_core_pattern
<Laney> unity works so probably ...vivid
<popey> (mediascanner is crashing in a loop for me)
<jibel> instead of core
<Laney> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<Laney> core
<popey> so maybe if one of you can turn it on and try and orchestrate a crash of some kind
<popey> to see if that triggers the reboot
<popey> s/on/off/
<pmcgowan> Laney, I get "/bad_core_pattern"
<popey> same here
<pmcgowan> popey, jibel  what is working for you/
<pmcgowan> ?
<Laney> I don't even know what that means
<Laney> sorry
<popey> pmcgowan: if I set enabled=0 and reboot, my phone goes into a reboot loop. I suspect because I have a mediascanner problem (it's crashing constantly) which is probably triggering the reboot.
<popey> This is on krillin, my rc-proposed phone
<pmcgowan> Laney, popey how do I check that apport is actually disabled, as it shows up in the service list
<jibel> pmcgowan, apport doesn't generate a crash report
<Laney> if you don't have apport in the core_pattern then crashes won't be passed to it
<pmcgowan> ok
<Laney> check it on your desktop
<Laney> that's how it works
<popey> bah, undone the edit to /etc/default/apport but now it's kept /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern as /bad_core_pattern and my phone keeps rebooting :(
<ogra_> popey, i still wonder if its a coincidence ... there is a watchdog that cyphermox implemented that force-reboots if upstart processes go into a loop
<popey> nice
<popey> that seems somewhat unuseful
<ogra_> yeah, it should stop at some point and pop up "call the support" or some such :)
<popey> i have barely a few seconds during the boot process in which I can ssh in and fix stuff
<popey> :(
<popey> any idea how I can make this not-broken?
 * ogra_ has no clue about the watchdog 
<ogra_> (*if* that is what kicks in)
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ flash an adb enabled recovery image and edit from there maybe?
<ogra_> yeah, if all else fails
<popey> ugh
<popey> editing the file doesn't make any difference now, it's just in a constant reboot loop
<ogra_> yeah, i guess its the watchdog rather than the file
<ogra_> there should be messages soemwhere ... either in syslog or dmesg
<popey> why on earth would rebooting be the right thing to do when you have a crashy process?
<popey> from what?
<ogra_> popey, dont ask me :P
 * ogra_ never liked that idea ... 
<ogra_> i think android does something similar
<ogra_> cyphermox, is there a way to intercept the reboot loop you get when watchdog kicks in ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12515647/ that's all I get from syslog
<popey> Sep 21 17:29:43 ubuntu-phablet session-watchdog: 'mediascanner-2.0' (instance '') hit respawn limit - asking logind to reboot
<ogra_> Sep 21 17:29:43 ubuntu-phablet session-watchdog: 'mediascanner-2.0' (instance '') hit respawn limit - asking logind to reboot
<ogra_> hah
<popey> :)
<popey> echo manual >> ~/.config/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.override
<popey> might do it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> degraded mode :)
<ogra_> i guess you could do the same for the watchdog
<ogra_> iirc it is an upstart job too
<dobey> jdstrand: hi. what's the landing process for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changes? is it appropriate to add an MP for that to a silo in ci train?
<popey> right, got my phone to stop rebooting with that
<pmcgowan> jamesh, why would this be after disabling apport? cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<pmcgowan> "/bad_core_pattern"
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think thats an android kernel default
<ogra_> to prevent crating any core files at all
<jibel> pmcgowan, what ogra said, it is set by the kernel depending on the platform
<jibel> ie different devices will have different default pattern
<jdstrand> dobey: we don't do MP builds for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, but an MP is fine. but this needs discussion because it requires changing the default template
<ogra_> it usually says "core" in other kernels
<jdstrand> dobey: which will trigger a recompile of a lot of app policy
<ogra_> which would create a /tmp/core  file if somethionng crashes
<ogra_> (including a 1:1 copy of your ram)
<jdstrand> dobey: and that is something we try to minimize in stable updates
<pmcgowan> ok
<jdstrand> there is something else that people want that will trigger rebuilds, so they should land together if they are supposed to land on the device
<jdstrand> (related to frameworks)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, jibel I tried setting the pattern to core but on reboot it resets to the default again
<jdstrand> but, long story short, the MP to the project is fine (I have it on my todo list already)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah
<ogra_> and you really dont want it set to core
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> would eat your disk
<dobey> jdstrand: hmm, ok. does jenkins monitor MPs for that project? what's the best way to get it installed on a device for testing?
<pmcgowan> let me see if enable apport will set it back
<ogra_> it does, i just checked the apport upstart job
<jdstrand> dobey: it does not. we upload to the ppa
<dobey> ok
<jdstrand> dobey: so, just prepare a deb like you would for the archive, then dpkg -i it
<dobey> jdstrand: right. i was just hoping that i could point at one in jenkins or such. would it make sense for you to manually upload a package to our silo ppa, so we can test the whole stack there, prior to it landing in the overlay ppa?
<cyphermox> ogra_: nothing I can think of right this minute. You'd have to get in recovery and modify the job I think
<jdstrand> dobey: I can, but this package may be changing in other ways for the eventual landing (the aforementioned landing together)
<jdstrand> problem is, not sure what that is going to look like yet
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, i think popey solved it differently
<dobey> jdstrand: sure
<cyphermox> yeah, I see
<popey> well, worked around it
<jdstrand> dobey: so, can you add a comment in the MP on what you'd like from us/me for you to test this?
<dobey> jdstrand: sure.
<jdstrand> thanks
<george_e> Quick question... is there a way to build the click package for an app from the command line instead of Qt Creator? I'd like the click package to target armhf.
<george_e> I'd also like to build the armhf chroot from the command line as well.
<george_e> Is this possible?
<peter-bittner> $ click build .
<george_e> I tried that but it targets amd64 (my host) instead of armhf.
<peter-bittner> What's in you manifest.json?
<peter-bittner> There is an "architecture" property, not sure though whether it makes a difference for the build tool.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, still around?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yep
<george_e> peter-bittner oh, oops. Indeed there is and it's set to amd64 :P
<pmcgowan> ogra_, why is /etc/default/apport on the phones empty vs containing the same contents as desktop?
<pmcgowan> is it coming from a tarball ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, because we dont use apport but apport-noui ...
<ogra_> so it isnt the same as on desktop
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> ogra_, apport is installed though
<pmcgowan> and dpkg tells me the file is from that package
<pmcgowan> oh maybe not
<pmcgowan> yeah it does
<peter-bittner> Has porting Empathy (the instant messenger) to armhf / Ubuntu Touch been discussed here or on the mailing list before?
<ogra_> pmcgowan,
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mount|grep default/apport
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p16 on /etc/default/apport type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,nodelalloc,data=journal)
<pitti> pmcgowan: if you put "enabled=0" into /etc/default/apport it should not start at boot, and consequently not trigger whoopsie either
<ogra_> because we mount an empty writable file on top
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep default/apport /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> /etc/default/apport                     auto                    persistent  none        none
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<pmcgowan> pitti, yeah that seems to work, I would like to do it conditionally based on the channel
<ogra_> the first "none" there should have been "transition"
<popey> this could make things worse for some people
<pmcgowan> how so
<popey> we should consider making this default after caring for the watchdog
<ogra_> popey, not really
<popey> well, you could get into the situation I'm in
<popey> something crashy, watchdog jumps in and reboots the device
<ogra_> sure, but the default file wouldnt have helped there
<ogra_> thats a watchdog thing
<popey> that didn't happen with apport enabled because there was time bwteeen each restart of process
<popey> no, the default _harmed_ me here
<popey> thats my point
<ogra_> how would it harm you there ?
<popey> (if apport disabled had been default, I'd be in a reboot loop and no way to get out easily)
<ogra_> empty is not different from enabled=1
<popey> which is arguably worse than crash dumping which slows the phone
<popey> no, I'm not making this clear.
<ogra_> it is absolutely identical
<popey> no no
<pmcgowan> enabled=0 caused his grief
<popey> I'm saying if you make the default enabled=0, it will make it _worse_ for some people
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, agreed
<popey> unless watchdog is cared for also
<pmcgowan> so yeah we need that fixed
<ogra_> because the watchdog will force-reboot you all the time
<pmcgowan> popey, do you have aenough for a bug for that?
<ogra_> by design
<popey> sure
<popey> doing now
<popey> against system image?
<ogra_> well, it is multiple bugs
<popey> sure, apport is one, I assume pmcgowan has a bug for making that off by default already?
<popey> "my" bug is watchdog being to agressive
<ogra_> /etc/default/apport being empty is one ... someone needs to review the wtachdog concept
 * ogra_ never really got the rationale behind this 
<pmcgowan> what implements this watchdog?
<ogra_> upstart-watchdog
<ogra_> iirc
 * popey files a bug
<ogra_> pmcgowan, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-watchdog/0.3
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-watchdog
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-watchdog/+bugs zarro boogs!
<ogra_> bugfree \o/
 * popey feels blessed to file the first one
<ogra_> boo
<ogra_> just make your system writable and it wont reboot :P
<ogra_> (is what the changelog for 0.3 says)
<popey> ugh
<pmcgowan> hmm
<popey> pmcgowan: bug 1498133
<ubot5> bug 1498133 in upstart-watchdog (Ubuntu) "Watchdog is too aggressive, can lead to unusable device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498133
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> will mark the other with a pointer
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where does the bug go about the empty file?
<ogra_> lxc-android-config
<ogra_> it ships /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<pmcgowan> ok I have a task for that already
<ogra_> and looking closer the implementation is completely wrong
<pmcgowan> oh my
<ogra_> it should use the same setup as hostanme and timezone use ... (being a link to /etc/writable, then teh content would have been there ...)
<ogra_> (i think i noted that in the original bug)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where did you note it?
<ogra_> in the original bug about "not being able to swithc of bug reporting" i think
<pmcgowan> ok will find it
<ogra_> well, if not, just add it as pointer for the dev implementing it
<ogra_> i might misremember
<pmcgowan> so should it not be in writeable_paths at all?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, seince its not directly in /etc isnt it ok as it is in the paths file?
<ogra_> well, you want it in /etc/writable (thats a writable dir) and have /etc/default/apport being a link to it ... putting it into /etc/writable and creating the link actually needs to happen at build time (livecd-rootfs task)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/03-etc-writable.chroot is the code that handles the other files (feel free to link in the bug)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok thanks, so does it still need to live in writeable_paths? I do not see hostname there
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no, actually not
<pmcgowan> ack
<pmcgowan> popey, so, why would you not get a boot loop  if apport was enabled?
<popey> because apport would slow down the interval between one crash and the next
<popey> as it spits out junk in /var/crash
<pmcgowan> so help me, why does slowing it down fix the boot loop?
<pmcgowan> wouldnt it just reboot later
<popey> i think from what ogra_ was saying, the watchdog thing notices something respawning _really_ rapidly
<popey> which, without apport, mediascanner (for me) was doing
<popey> _with_ apport it crashes the same amount, but there's a delay between one and the next
<popey> so I presume watchdog is look for N crashes per X seconds
<popey> and apport makes X longer
<popey> so doesn't trigger the reboot
<pmcgowan> hmm ok
<pmcgowan> so what was this fixing I wonder
<popey> good question :)
<popey> i have no email anywhere about it
<popey> grepping irc finds https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1394350 in Canonical System Image "[ubuntu-touch] system not recovering automatically when a critical service reaches the upstart respawn limit" [Undecided,In progress]
<ogra_> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/session-watchdog.conf
<ogra_> thats the thing that forces the reboot
<ogra_> start on stopped RESULT="failed" PROCESS="respawn"
<pmcgowan> yeah I see that
<popey> so it fixes an issue with upstart not restarting thing
<ogra_> means essentially: if any process respawns
<pmcgowan> oh this is broken
<ogra_> well, there is a respawn limit built into upstart
<ogra_> so it will only restart after "n" occurences
<ogra_> i.e. if a process goes into a loop
<pmcgowan> but it must assume it will not fail on that reboot, which is not the case
<ogra_> a single crash with respawn wouldnt cause it
<pmcgowan> sure
<popey> which is what gives me ~30 seconds before my phone reboots
<popey> as mediascanner restarts that many times until watchdog says "no, reboot"
<ogra_> so it worked corectly as designed :)
<pmcgowan> so it needs more smarts to see the respawns were all on the same boot or something
<popey> no
<popey> the respawns _were_ all in the same boot
<ogra_> the design was made between awe_ cyphermox and ricardo ...
<popey> it _assumes_ a reboot would "fix" it
<ogra_> no
<cyphermox> popey: correct, it *assumes* a reboot would fix it
<ogra_> iirc there were plans to actually notify recovery about that and to have a crash handler in the recovery img
<popey> cyphermox: :)
<cyphermox> and if it doesn't, time to go in recovery and reflash, basically
<ogra_> which tells you to call the support
<popey> right
<ogra_> that would kick in if it notices a reboot loop
<cyphermox> that never went in, because some disagreed it was the right thing to do
<ogra_> i think the recovery part was never implemented
<popey> all this because I have some dodgy artwork on an mp3 :S
<awe_> pmcgowan, basically we had an instance where an indicator would crash and respawn and hit the limit
<cyphermox> (or wasn't a priority, I don't recall)
<pmcgowan> but help me out, if we just let it boot without the service, the user could get an update that maybe fixes it
<ogra_> cyphermox, i think we never got the UI bits for it
<ogra_> and it was low prio
<awe_> and we decided that we should monitor system jobs and if any of them got into this state
<awe_> that rebooting was the best solution
<popey> s/best/least worst/ :)
<awe_> pretty sure ricmm added the job
<ogra_> awe_, the prob is that the rebooting never stops today :)
<ogra_> awe_, cyphermox did
<pmcgowan> but in this case the cure was worse than the symptom
<cyphermox> right. one thing would be to whitelist specific services that are absolutely required, but we had initially agreed everything on the system was necessary, IIRC
<cyphermox> popey: dodgy artwork shouldn't crash mediascanner though :/
<awe_> yes, pretty sure we were aware that in certain instances the rebooting could continue... and at that point, it was time to send the phone back
<ogra_> i think for now turning it off, getting the recovery side implemented and then re-enabling it is the proper path
<popey> cyphermox: true, but this chain of events leads to "take the phone for service"
<pmcgowan> yeah we dont want that
<awe_> popey, yes... we understood that
<cyphermox> indeed; this is meant more for the finished product than when we're developing on it
<pmcgowan> we want the user to get the next update that fixes it
<awe_> at some point, the phones may be broken enough that they need to get sent back
<ogra_> cyphermox, this is happening on the finished product :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: is it?
<pmcgowan> not really it happened on proposed
<awe_> if the phone boots every time and a criticial service like NM won't start.  How's the user supposed to fix that?
<pmcgowan> but still seems dangerous
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but only popey sees it ...
<cyphermox> awe_: flashing a clean image should never have NM not start.
<ogra_> pmcgowan, what makes you sure it isnt a file that makes mediascanner crash
<popey> ogra_: how many people have disabled apport?
<cyphermox> the fix is to flash a clean, non-buggy image.
<awe_> cyphermox, I'm talking about a customer device
<ogra_> popey, well, that the watchdog doesnt work when apport is enabled is a bug
<cyphermox> awe_: then I'm not sure I follow
 * guest42315 snappy <3
<awe_> if a phone gets in such a state that a critical service can't start, there's not much we can do
<cyphermox> awe_: right
<ogra_> popey, you should actually have seen it even with apport enabled
<pmcgowan> depends on which service o?
<awe_> and yes, we discussed that you could get into an infinite reboot scenario
<ogra_> awe_, but there were plans to make you end up in recovery
<popey> ogra_: no, because apport slowed down the respawns
<cyphermox> awe_: but rebooting *might* fix it if the user has just been doing someting funny.
<awe_> but I also recall discussing some kind of throttling
<awe_> cyphermox, correct, which is why we reboot
<ogra_> popey, yes, thats a bug, preventing watchdog from doing what it is supposed to do
<cyphermox> yep
<ogra_> popey, you would sit forever with a slow phone
<popey> I did :)
<ogra_> and no media access :)
<cyphermox> awe_: ok, so it looks like you all have a firm grasp on it, I'll let y'all work and get back to my grub bugs :)
<awe_> cyphermox, updated all the MPs by the way...
<cyphermox> ok
<pmcgowan> awe_, throtttling the reboots or what?
<ogra_> cyphermox, haha ... nobody will work on it ... at least nobody from the people discussing here
<cyphermox> i will review again $very_late_tonight
<awe_> pmcgowan, yea... throttling reboots
<awe_> cyphermox, thanks!
<awe_> pmcgowan, but not sure that got implemented
<pmcgowan> I dont see it
<awe_> pmcgowan, I think I said we thought about it, but it didn't get implemented
<cyphermox> throttling reboots might prove difficult, but if we had the recovery mechnism when in a loop, that might fare better if we also provide the user a way to disable the watchdog
<pmcgowan> and we knew of cases where are process respawned and rebooting fixed it?
<ogra_> awe_, we were waiting for design to come back with UI elements for recovery and then it was supposed to boot into recovery after n reboots
<ogra_> that never happened
<awe_> pmcgowan, this whole thing stemmed from an indicator-network bug
<awe_> and I asked what happens if upstart stops a critical process due to respawn limits
 * pmcgowan thinks about reports of boot loops in the wild
<ogra_> i dont think throttling was on the plate in the end
<awe_> ogra_, I think it slid off the plate
<awe_> ;/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah, popey's respawn could be caused by a bad file mediascanner cant handle
<ogra_> and could also already be on customer ohones out there
<ogra_> *phones
<pmcgowan> yeah this is scaring me
<awe_> ogra_, by the way, for the syslog problem mentioned earlier.  The fix is just to ensure that /var/log is owned by group="syslog", correct?
<ogra_> awe_, yes
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: can we get stats about that?
<awe_> ogra_, thanks
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, I can try, its usually anecdotal
 * popey looks at his mediascanner logs to see when this first happened
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<popey> grrr, developers who don't put date/timestamps in logs grind my gears :)
<ogra_> popey, when you copied the nasty movie onto your phone ... it is the new parental-control in mediascanner, have your partents type in the right code and you can use it again ;)
<popey> ok dad
<awe_> pmcgowan, I thought we'd only added the watchdog for system services, but I see there's a session version too
<popey> my first mediascanner crash was 5am yesterday.
<popey> been crashing every 3 minutes since
<pmcgowan> awe_, is there two? I only see one get installed
<ogra_> did you use it at 5am ?
<popey> me? 5am? are you serious?
<ogra_> lol
<mcphail> ogra_: that's when his phone downloads the Ubuntu-UK podcast
<ogra_> well, i wonder how it can happen out of the blue
<popey> indeed
<ogra_> ah
<popey> he's joking :)
<ogra_> so these guys spread malicious files !!
<ogra_> tainted oggs
<ogra_> popey, disk full ? (just to state the obvious)
<popey> good call
<popey> quite full
<popey> [M#pC/dev/mmcblk1p1                                30G   20G  9.6G  68% /media/phablet/2541-1C26
<popey> [M#e+/dev/mmcblk0p7                               4.1G  3.8G   82M  98% /home
<ogra_> hmm
<popey> there have been log rotations, so could have blown up at that point, for sure
<popey> would disk full be reported somewhere else?
<ogra_> yeah, 82M isnt much
<ogra_> in the UI
<popey> no, i mean in a log
<ogra_> ciborium ships a popup message
<ogra_> and that should have kicked in at 95% i think
<popey> which I wouldn't see
<ogra_> well
<awe_> pmcgowan, there's session-watchdog and system-watchdog
<ogra_> not sure ... its the same UI as the low battery warning
<ogra_> does that one time out ?
<pmcgowan> awe_, I dont see the system one gets installed, where is that one
<ogra_> /etc/init/system-watchdog.conf
<awe_> check /etc/init, where all the system jobs live
<awe_> damn you're quick ogra_
<pmcgowan> there is a bug on the full disk warning too I think you can miss it
<ogra_> i have a terminal to the phone open and looked for it before ;)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah, popey probably has then
<ogra_> iirc the threshold was at 95%
<popey> my apport log is entertaining http://termbin.com/3n6h
<pmcgowan> popey, so is it related to a data file then?
<popey> I still don't know really.
<popey> I mean, it's plausible my disk is full, and some random process (in this case mediascanner) dies
<popey> I'll delete some crap and see if mediascanner still crashes
<ogra_> it might try to index something and the db gets to big
<ogra_> or might have tried and now you have a corrupt db
<ogra_> or some such
<pmcgowan> sure
<ogra_> files from /var/crash get deleted by cron .. so it is entirely possible the disk was at 100% at some point in the last days
<pmcgowan> yeah 80 MB is certainly too close
<popey> nah, loads of disk space free and ms is still crashing and still getting a reboot loop
<popey> gonna copy the ms database off the phone, delete it and reboot
<popey> so it has a fresh db, maybe it's corrupt
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i think corrupt db is more likely
<ogra_> caused by full disk perhaps :)
<popey> yup
<popey> ok, moved the db, mediascanner lives, phone doesn't reboot
<popey> so, probable cause, disk full, ms crash, phone reboots
<popey> ms should detect a duff database and delete it :)
<pmcgowan> popey, sounds like another bug with that bad db
<popey> yeah
<pmcgowan> popey, all time record, 5 bugs for one issue
<pmcgowan> :)
<popey> haha
<ogra_> yay
<popey> 3.2MB is quite a size for my mediascanner db!
<pmcgowan> popey, so did we really decide if turningoff apport made any difference? it shouldnt given it skips the crash file one one exists
<pmcgowan> once
<ogra_> well, it makes watchdog function properly
<ogra_> :P
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which bug is that then
<popey> well the difference for my situation was with apport on, there was a much longer time between reboots
<pmcgowan> even to do nothing?
<pmcgowan> hmm
<popey> with it on, it writes out to /var/crash
<pmcgowan> popey, not if there is already a crash there
<popey> so it's not doing nothing
<popey> hm
<pmcgowan> thats waht your log is full of
<popey> it still sat there and chugged
<popey> i was watching top and apport was right up there with upstart and mediascanner
<pmcgowan> hmm then  I am unclear what it does
<pmcgowan> crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage
<guest42315> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1498169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498169 in Canonical System Image "some logs in .cache/upstart are missing date/timestamps" [Undecided,New]
<popey> guest42315: ta :)
<kd__> i am looking to install ubuntu on handheld device
<guest42315> o/
<kd__> how should i prepate my desktop for it?
<kd__> can someone please help
<dobey> kd__: you're porting to a new device? or you're flashing onto a supported device?
<popey> kd__: what device?
<kd__> i have old phone
<kd__> which is now being used
<kd__> i want to try on it
<kd__> its on android 2.2
<kd__> *its not being used
<popey> Ubuntu won't run on that.
<popey> Is it a Nexus One by any chance?
<kd__> ohh is it... whats requirement for ubuntu on handheld?
<kd__> it is samsung galaxy some model i dont remember
<popey> !devices | kd__
<ubot5> kd__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<atk33> hello, there is a way to install ubuntu touch on the meizu mx4 international?
<dobey> atk33: if it came with android i think you need to get the tools from meizu to be able to repartition it and allow flashing it with ubuntu-device-flash
<atk33> yes is coming from meizu with flyos
<atk33> but the bootloader is locked apparently
<dobey> yes, you'll need to ask meizu support for how to unlock it, i think
<jason__> Is there a way to check what version of an app is on my phone from the phone UI itself?  Or is that something that requires ssh-ing into the phone, or some other process?
<jason__> I'm trying to report some bugs, and I want to figure out what version of different things I'm running
<dobey> jason__: if you install the terminal app you can run "click list" in it
<jason__> Ah, that brings me to my next question.  I can't find the Terminal in the Ubuntu App Store.  I search "Terminal" and don't see anything relevant.  Has anyone run into this before?
<jason__> thanks btw dobey
<dobey> no, the terminal is definitely in the store
<jason__> hmm, I've tried a few times.  I'll give it another shot I guess.
<jason__> Tried again and it was there.  Not sure what my original issue was.  But thanks again for the pointer on "click list".
<popey> or just long press on an app
<popey> it tells you the version number
<mcphail> Is there any way to get a changelog from the "Updates" screen yet?
<popey> no
<mcphail> Shame. Would be a nice addition
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-22
<KraToS> hi all
<KraToS> i have a question
<KraToS> i installed ubuntu in my nexus 4 with toturial : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<KraToS> and i want to switch to android to use some applications
<KraToS> anybody know how to do that ?
<lotuspsychje> KraToS: download back your android image and install
<lotuspsychje> KraToS: lookup guides from its FOSS, their pretty nice
<KraToS> and if i install android again i lost my ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> KraToS: or you can use multirom tools to dualboot your nexus
<mokmeister> KraToS: Yes, using the method pointed to above you effectively removed android from your nexus 4 and replaced it with ubuntu
<KraToS> oh , thanks to your answers :-(
<KraToS> lets try to use dualboot
<dholbach> good morning
 * guest42315 sudo snappy install coffee
<lotuspsychje> lol
<popey> [M#lUSep 22 08:27:45 ubuntu-phablet session-watchdog: 'mediascanner-2.0' (instance '') hit respawn limit - asking logind to reboot
<popey> aaaargh
<popey> [M#fO/dev/mmcblk0p7                               4.1G  3.1G  731M  82% /home
<popey> not thhat
<ogra_> popey, did it work since you wiped the db ?
<ogra_> (you didnt say anything anymore last night)
<popey> moving the db meant it could start normally
<popey> i just did the OTA update and it broke again
<popey> i have just moved the db again and now it's okay again
<ogra_> weird, why does nobody else get it
<davmor2> ogra_: popey is special
<davmor2> sorry that should be "Special"
<guest42315> sure guys, just blame popey
<guest42315> :|
<ogra_> well, he most likely has some special file :)
<guest42315> Telegram Now Seeing 12B Daily Messages, Up from 1B in February
<guest42315> we did it?
<popey> it's mediascanner crashing, of course its user-specific
<popey> people have different data on their phone
<ogra_> how dare they !
<popey> Yeah, lets just ship U2 on every phone and make ~/Music read only
<ogra_> that sounds like a wonderfully new marketing strategy !
<guest42315> is joke, right? because i can't stand U2
<popey> guest42315: what do you think?
<popey> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/oct/15/u2-bono-issues-apology-for-apple-itunes-album-download
<guest42315> 90% is joke
<guest42315> wow
<ogra_> well, to be honest Music wouldnt be readonly, the files would only be immutable
<popey> this implies it's not disk full that causes the issue
<popey> but just media-scanner having a problem
<popey> because the disk isn't full and it's still crapping out
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> popey: that or it hates you, try hating it back it works for me ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Business Women’s Day! 😃
<om26er> barry, Hi! how do I restart image upgrader ?
<om26er> I am writing an automated test, I want to fake a system upgrade by editing /etc/system-image/channel.ini, I don't want to reboot the device to notice any updates
<davmor2> om26er: there is a test for it in sanity that lists all the steps
<davmor2> om26er: you need to rm .local/share/ubuntu-push-client/level.db
<om26er> davmor2, I assume this https://prod.practitest.com/p/1548/tests/423422/edit
<om26er> davmor2, it invloved rebooting the device, is that not needed ?
<davmor2> om26er: you need to reboot the device as far as I am aware
<om26er> davmor2, hmm, I am looking for a way to avoid that, I assume I need to restart some service or something
<davmor2> om26er: you might be able to get away with just restarting ubuntu-push-client instead
<davmor2> Chipaca: ^ I assume that would be possible right?
<jgdx> abeato, good day, what's the status of bug 1490991? Fix committed, but no branch linked.
<ubot5> bug 1490991 in Canonical System Image "ofono hitting an assert during settings test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490991
<Chipaca> davmor2: yes, that should do it
<davmor2> Chipaca: thanks dude
<abeato> jgdx, the branch is in github, will be released in the next ofono version
<jgdx> abeato, okay. Thanks
<abeato> np
<bregma> hey all, I have a mako that I flashed recently and now it won't boot: it does not get past the 'Google' screen and adb does not see it except in 'recovery' mode
<bregma> trying to reflash does not work, even with --botstrap, because the device is not seen even in fastboot mode
<lotuspsychje> bregma: wich channel did you install?
<bregma> lotuspsychje, in this case I installed ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd but it's not clear to me why that would munge doing a --bootstrap from fastboot mode
<bregma> I would understand if the UI doesn't, but I should still see the device from adb, I would think
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich channel is reccomended for mako, ask popey or ogra_
<bregma> anyone know if there is an effective way to force a reflash?  One of the 'restore factoy settings' selections or something?
<guest42315> JamesTait, wohoo! managed to review Monster Wars! THANKS :P
<ogra_> bregma, ubuntu-pd ???
<popey> bregma: I'd suspect the usb cable of being duff
<ogra_> i doubt thats even remotely ready for use yet
<bregma> ogra_, yes, ubuntu-pd
<ogra_> ask sil2100 though ...
<bregma> evidenly I can still flash from recovery mode, so I think I'm OK
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> I didn't test the new image from ubuntu-pd as I don't have any compatible device here
<sil2100> So I don't know if my newly created images work in any way
<bregma> sil2100, I do, so I'm doing it
<sil2100> bregma: thanks :)
<ogra_> well, do we know if mako wily images work in general ?
<ogra_> or is -pd built off vivid ?
<sil2100> Vivid
<sil2100> From the overlay
<ogra_> ah
<bregma> I'm just not sure if it's not booting because of something I've done or the image, but as long as I can reflash I'm good
<jibel> ogra_, devel-proposed/ubuntu works (but most of the scopes are blank since they have not been recompiled against gcc5)
<ogra_> jibel, right, but it boots
<ogra_> thats the point
<bregma> oh, gcc5, wherefore art thou?
<jibel> ogra_, yes it boots, UI comes up, networking is up, ...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, anyway, -pd is built off vivid
<bregma> real med have no need of a stinkin' UI on their phones
<ogra_> yeah, they run multiple tomcat servers instead :P
<bregma> we need a tilt-based dialler that does pulse
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Things look fine from the build logs
<ogra_> sil2100, is -pd supposed to be touch with just some added packages ? or does it have bigger changes (like i.e. something that could override the touch specific lightdm setup etc)
<sil2100> No, just touch + additional packages
<sil2100> No other changes
<ogra_> then it should behave identical to touch
<sil2100> bregma: still not working? I can't see anything that could be wrong, I'll try looking into system-image code regarding what's wrong but I doubt we're doing anything funny there
<bregma> my host system seems to have hung part way through pushing the files, I'm trying to figure out what's going on there
<bregma> huzzah, reflashing......
<bregma> nope, no joy, I always get "device descriptor read/64, error -71" errors in dmesg when the phone comes up in anything but recovery mode (71 is EPROTO)  -- I'll try reflashing to a stable mako image and see what happens
<ogra_> well, try a rc-proposed image instead
<ogra_> if that boots you know -pd should too
<Paddy_NI> Is this the correct place to be to discuss Ubuntu Phone development?
<justCarakas> Paddy_NI: yes
<sil2100> Not sure if there's something else I should configure to get ubuntu-pd working
<sil2100> bregma: you're flashing on mako, right? Or on flo?
<sil2100> Maybe there's not enough disk space for the new stuff?
<bregma> sil2100, mako, and I purged /cache from recovery mode
<bregma> I'll reflash with a stable image to make sure there isn't a problem in my infrastructure
<Paddy_NI> I was wondering if there exists any sort of simple guide for creating Scopes or converting web sites into webapps for non-programmers?
<Paddy_NI> I could have sworn that Popey made a short video on the topic
<popey> #ubuntu-app-devel
<Paddy_NI> It's possible I am mistaked
<Paddy_NI> *mistaken
<Paddy_NI> popey, :-)
<popey> ^ for app development
<popey> this channel for phone platform development itself
<Paddy_NI> Cool popey thanks very much
<popey> i made a blog post
<Paddy_NI> Oh
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2015/07/28/easily-port-mobile-html5-games-to-ubuntu-phone/
<Paddy_NI> You beautiful man
<popey> dunno about scopes videos, davidcalle may know
<popey> you're welcome
<JamesTait> guest42315, you're welcome!
<Paddy_NI> Oh and thank you for the Ubuntu Podcast, I always eagerly await the next show popey
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, hello
<Paddy_NI> davidcalle, Hi
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, for websites into webapps, have a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/
<davidcalle> Paddy_NI, oh wait, sorry, I meant http://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/ (the first link has currently a bug)
<Paddy_NI> davidcalle, Thank you :-)
<bregma> sil2100, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu installs boots and runs OK, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd hangs during boot, so it looks like the -pd image is the problem
<sil2100> bregma: interesting!
<sil2100> bregma: do you have a flo as well?
<bregma> sil2100, no, only a mako
<sil2100> I would like to see if it's something wrong with mako or in overall
<sil2100> hmmmm
<popey> sil2100: i have a flo I can install that on, bregma exactly what did you type to flash your mako and have problems with -pd? I'll repeat here
<mandel> bfiller, I'm on that silo, sorry, there were some issues with the compilation of the unity-scope
<sil2100> popey: could you try the latest image from the ubuntu-pd channel?
<bregma> popey, ubuntu-device-flash --verbose touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd
<popey> ok, will wipe too
<popey> as this has all kinds of nonsense on
<bregma> but ubuntu-device-flash --verbose touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu worked
<bregma> (just no -pd)
<popey> flashing...
<bfiller> mandel: thanks, yes the tests are failing, due to changed api?
<mandel> bfiller, correct, fixing that
<bfiller> mandel: sounds good, when will we have a silo for the other changes we need for browser downloads?
<mandel> bfiller, tonigh, once this ** is fixed
<popey> bah, bregma sil2100 No space left on device
<sil2100> Ouch
<bregma> popey, when do you get that error?  Maybe I missed it?
<sil2100> I tought flo had more space?
<popey> [M#[S/dev/mmcblk0p30   12G  3.5G  8.0G  31% /userdata
<ogra_> funny, given the rootfs tarball is only like 10-20MB bigger for -pd
<popey> oh, where does it go?
<ogra_> popey, cache
<popey> [M#]Q/dev/disk/by-partlabel/cache  552M  362M  191M  66% /android/cache
<ogra_> did you get the error from u-d-f ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> might be it cleans up after the error
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521426/  is the full output
<ogra_> (not sure though)
<popey> dunno
<ogra_> clean up /android/cache/recovery and try again
<ogra_> probably there were some leftover fragments from before or so
<popey> syeah, that file is 292MB
<popey> and there's only 191 free
<popey> okay
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521441/  what's this nonsense?
<ogra_> a magical 256MB size limit for files in adb ?
<popey> that file is 55M
 * popey reboots device for lulz
<popey> nope, fails again.
 * popey reboots to recovery
<popey> better
<sil2100> popey: and how is it?
<sil2100> popey: does it boot?
<ogra_> does steam run yet ?
<ogra_> :P
<popey> google logo for a long while
<popey> I think this is broken.
<bregma> does dmesg on the host show a protocol failure (ie. no USB response withing timeout)?
<sil2100> Ok, then it means something indeed needs some more work, not sure yet what needs fixing
<bregma> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<ogra_> yeah, someone needs to debug :)
<sil2100> Crap that I have my mako at my parent's place
<sil2100> Would be good if someone could somehow see where it dies
<popey> no, it disappeared off the usb bus and never came back
<popey> see where what dies?
<sil2100> s/dies/hangs
<popey> how, i cant get into it
<popey> in recovery?
<sil2100> Not sure, I don't know much about those parts yet
<popey> no files in /cache/recovery
<sil2100> ogra_: how did you usually debug the boot process of the phone?
<ogra_> mount userdata (or under mako it is /data) and look at syslog
 * sil2100 liked the good old devices with a serial console
<ogra_> from recovery
<popey> ogra_: is there a special incantation to mount it?
<ogra_> also /proc/last_kmesg might have something
<ogra_> just mount /data ?
<ogra_> it should be in the fstab of the recovery img
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521630/ is proc/last_kmesg
<bregma> can I has a soldering iron?
<ogra_> popey, that looks actually ok
<popey> mounted data
<popey> there's a big image file in it
<popey> two in fact
<sil2100> Looks goodish
<popey> [M#jS-rw-------    2 root     root        2.0G Sep 22 14:45 system.img
<popey> -rw-------    2 root     root        2.0G Sep 22 14:45 ubuntu.img
<ogra_> popey, ah, loop mount the ubuntu.img
<popey> k
<ogra_> i think one is a hardlink to the other, they should be the same file
<popey> in system-data there's stuff, is that not it?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521654/ thats the syslog from in there
<popey> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> Sep 22 14:45:51 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    7.081756] init: lxc-android-boot main process (774) terminated with status 1
<ogra_> Sep 22 14:45:51 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    7.294067] init: lxc-android-config main process (813) terminated with status 255
<ogra_> container broken or some such
<popey> oh
<popey> yay
<ogra_> popey, check if there is a log for lxc-android-config in /var/log/upstart
<ogra_> perhaps that has some hints
<ogra_> else someone needs to set up a system where adbd starts on startup (and doesnt check the screen lock) and manually debug the container start
<popey> there's some delightful messages in there
<popey> /data/system-data/var/log/upstart # cat bluetooth-touch.log
<popey> /proc/self/fd/9: 4: [: !=: unexpected operator
<popey> /data/system-data/var/log/upstart # cat lxc-android-boot.log
<popey> mount: can't find /data in /etc/fstab
<sil2100> ogra_, popey, bregma: kgunn suspects it might be the xmir packages interfering somehow
<sil2100> His team will help out with identifying the issue
<sil2100> I also suspect that installation of one of those two packages somehow changes the boot process
<sil2100> uh
<bregma> sil2100, if we just remove XMir and respin, that would point to that as the cause of the trouble
<ogra_> bregma, sil2100, well, from popey's  logs it is pretty clear the container doesnt start for some reason
<sil2100> Ouch
<ogra_> that should be before any XMir comes into play
<Guest33107> Hello
<bregma> I would think, but if XMir pulls in Mesa and replaces some ANdroid stuff......
<ogra_> popey, heh, hunt down morphis for that BT error ... thats definitely a shell scripting error
<davmor2> E:TOO_MANY_OGRAS
<awe_> ogra_, he's out today...
<ogra_> bregma, ah ... that might indeed cause some issues
<ogra_> awe_, yep
<davmor2> ogra_: morphis is ill
<awe_> abeato, https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/208
<awe_> just some misc fixes to call-forwarding scripts
<abeato> awe_, great, I'll take a look
<awe_> will follow up with some wiki cleanup of the cf test plan too
<abeato> ok
<davmor2> ogra2: are you ogra_ 's evil twin
<awe_> and he drives a hot-rodded Porsche 928, with a big spoiler, and loud exhaust
<sil2100> ogra_: the only additional mesa package I see is libgl1-mesa-glx
<sil2100> bregma: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, UGH !!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> libgl1-mesa-glx is for x86 systems only :)
<ogra_> at least i dont know any arm HW that could use it
<sil2100> tsk tsk tsk...
<davmor2> awe_: he's German that's the norm, The evil ones driver Ferraris
<ogra_> davmor2, only two and one is a test :P
<bregma> I believe there are fixes to XMir in the works that fix that dependency, but would it create a package conflict that forces the removal of required Android components?
<sil2100> ogra_, bregma: it's a dependency of xmir...
<sil2100> I wonder
<ogra_> bregma, not sure it would remove anything but it might set an alternative in /etc/alternatives we do not want
<bregma> mmm
<bregma> maybe, but I'm not convinced that would stop USB from working
<ogra_> USB ? no
<ogra_> USB itself should work fine ... but adb wont ...
<ogra_> the adbd is set to check for the screen lock state which means we can only start it after the UI is up
<ogra_> no UI ... no adb
<bregma> ew
<ogra_> and also your container doesnt start at all ... the android init scripts actually configure USB for the gadget mode
<popey> on my krillin I have /etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf and on my broken flo I have /etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf and /etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_gl_conf
<bregma> right, because I see errors on the host in which it is trying to nego the OTA and failing because the device is not responding
<popey> the latter points to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa/ld.so.conf
<bregma> so it sounds like that's what the problem is
<ogra_> popey, right, that would prevent Mir from starting
<ogra_> but it still doesnt explain why the container cant start
<popey> on flo /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa/ld.so.conf points to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa
<ogra_> there is something else
<bregma> popey, if you manually change /etc/alternatives/blahblah to point to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/ld.so.conf and reboot, does it all just work?
<popey> its readonly
<bregma> well, remont it -o rw?
<popey> uhhhh
<bregma> I dunno, I'm new to this
<popey> I'm in recovery, not sure this is a path I wanna go down.
<bregma> I'm always scared by statements that begin with "I'm in recovery"
<tathhu> :D
<bregma> so /etc/alteratives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf should point to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/ld.so.conf on a healthy mako
<bregma> I shall reflash to -pd and see if I can hack, I can always reflash completely later, right?
<bregma> right?
<Dragos> ubuntu touch for s4 active?
<popey> !devices | Dragos
<ubot5> Dragos: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Dragos> oh...
<Dragos> thanks for the support
<sil2100> bregma: no one answered since no one wants to be responsible for your broken mako ;D
<Dragos> hi
<popey> Dragos: hi
<Dragos> how r u
<tathhu> Hmm, should I have landscaped lock screen on my nexus 7? (running rc iirc)
<popey> Tassadar: n7 is landscape by default
<Tassadar> ..okay?
<tathhu> ... nope
<tathhu> I was sure it should be
<tathhu> lol
<yakaar> hello everybody, I have a big problem on my BQ aquaris E4.5 : it freeze and I cannot do anything, but it receive textos and the batery icone is changing when I put the cable on the mobile. It's discoverable by my ubuntu desktop, but it's not possible to take control of it with terminal.
<Tassadar> oh, that's a question. It was missing some syntactic sugar for that
<Tassadar> no, the screen is built in in "portrait" mode
<Guest18418> yakaar, we are working on fixes for that, we believe we are leaking file descriptors
<yakaar> ok do you know anyway to restart my mobile, because it's ennoying when you cannot do anything and the mobile has no batery to pull out...
<tathhu> Press power for n (ten maybe) seconds?
<tathhu> Or until it does something :P
<yakaar> I already try it
<yakaar> oh it finish to work
<pmgowan> long press power should always do it
<davmor2> yakaar: press it and keep it pressed it's about 20 seconds
<davmor2> yakaar: it's a much longer time than you expect
<yakaar> Thanks a lot, it worked !!
<pmgowan> yakaar, some fixes will ship soon, sorry for that one
<pmgowan> peridodically restarting the phone should help until then
<davmor2> yakaar: 3-7 days depending on usage
<Dragos> ho
<Dragos> hi
<Gomsi> hi everyone!!
<Gomsi> is this group active??
<Gomsi> or i am late
<Thaurwylth> People occasionally talk here, yes. And you can of course confirm this by the Ubuntu Freenode logs.
<ali1234> it's more active during the europe daytime
<Gomsi> ok.. well I had some questions regaurding Ubuntu Phone..
<Gomsi> Will it have any app updates like Whats app or anything like that
<Gomsi> there are many things to be added to it yet
<ali1234> there's no way to really know that
<dobey> whether whatsapp will be available in the future or not, is a question for whatsapp. it's a proprietary application. we can't answer that for them
<Thaurwylth> That question sort of brings us by way to what I had in mind. In case I root Android and, well, hum, I understood earlier by way of talk on this channel that it can be done in this way, let's say I leave only minimal Android functionality there and install Ubuntu Touch, does Touch have an Android environment similar to BlueStacks on Windows?
<Thaurwylth> And in case no, is it then possible to have both original Android and Ubuntu Touch functional on the same device? Let's assume enough resources, disk space, and such can be provided.
<jgdx> Thaurwylth, what device?
<Thaurwylth> That is yet to be decided, hehe. Any mainstream enough fast enough Android tablet.
<morfin> hello
<morfin> how stable Ubuntu Touch is right now?
<morfin> and what about applications for it?
<Inoki> morfin: truthfully, it freezes a lot and not many apps available. I'm waiting for it to improve with the next OTA. If it doesn't happen I'm going back to Android.
<morfin> oh =(
<morfin> i am thinking about changing something because my current OS suck
<Inoki> morfin: what's your current OS?
<morfin> it's not just freezing but also rebooting, crashing desktop
<morfin> Android(from Huawei)
<Inoki> morfin: try Cyanogenmod
<morfin> 4.0.4 =(
<morfin> Android itself maybe not bad
<morfin> but all that propietary buggy shit
<morfin> it kills everything
<Inoki> Stock Android is horrible, Cyanogen made it more usable. Ubuntu wouldn't be bad if it wasn't released prematurely.
<morfin> maybe if my phone will die i buy new with Ubuntu already)
<morfin> i hope it would not happen in at least 1-2 years
<morfin> Inoki, wait what
<morfin> Cyanogen is rooted(default root) oO
<Inoki> Yep. You have full control over your system. But that's not to be discussed in this channel. If you need info on that you should look for a CM channel.
<Gomsi> if i am not wrong android is also built on Linux platform
<morfin> interesting question about Ubuntu Phone
<morfin> will it use goddamn systemd too?
<Gomsi> and soon windows will also be using the free code to develop next version of windows
<morfin> or using
<tathhu> morfin, which huawei? if it got kirin.. no luck. check xda. :P // no moar ot
<morfin> 9508
<morfin> not sure of course how systemd monster will fit into Phone/Tablet OS
<tathhu> Lol
<tathhu> No problems with it on sailfish
<dobey> Thaurwylth: you can use MultiROM to dual boot on devices that are supported by both MultiROM and Ubuntu
<Thaurwylth> Is that also a no to the Android emulator for Ubuntu Touch question?
<dobey> Thaurwylth: i don't understand that question. ubuntu doesn't run android apps on the phone, no.
<Thaurwylth> Why is it possible for BlueStacks to exist for Windows, I guess it has something to do with it being proprietary?
<morfin> nevermind, chineese shit is not rewritable
<tathhu> morfin, :P
<morfin> i think only models with prices 300+ euro allows that
<tathhu> "Thank you for buying from bq. Here you will find your order confirmation."
<morfin> what is that bq phones btw
<morfin> never heard about that
<morfin> i will get SD card and try again later =)
<arinkverma> Hey! Is it possible to install ubuntu-touch kernel over my running ubuntu desktop?
<genii> arinkverma: Does your desktop have an ARM cpu?
<arinkverma> genii: Nope! I am talking about x86.
<genii> The short answer is No
<Thaurwylth> Newbie question. Is it so that all Android devices run on ARM type hardware?
<dobey> arinkverma: why would you want to install an old android kernel on your PC?
<dobey> Thaurwylth: no, there are some x86 android devices now too
<Thaurwylth> Wohoah!
<Thaurwylth> Does the kernel and Ubuntu desktop, Lubuntu, or Xubuntu support ARM hardware then?
<dobey> ubuntu has had arm builds for a very long time
<Thaurwylth> Wohoah^2!
<arinkverma> dobey: i want to run android apk on my pc.  Without any emulation
<dobey> that said, plenty of apps are quite dependent on x86, especially proprietary ones
<dobey> arinkverma: you don't need a kernel for that
<Thaurwylth> I guess I've said this before but I'm pondering getting either W10 or Android tablet for Ubuntu use purposes. What I've heard about Touch here today is not really promising. Perhaps I need to fall back on one of my plans, installing desktop version therein.
<arinkverma> How can i do it then?
<dobey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhfRaWwu5mI
<dobey> it's off topic for this channel, but you can use the android runtime for chrome
<dobey> aka ARC
<Thaurwylth> Well, this is not really an Ubuntu, Linux, or Ubuntu Touch answer, but wouldn't BlueStacks on Windows allow Android APK on desktop?
<arinkverma> Is it something like standalone emulator?
<dobey> i have no idea what bluestacks is, and this isn't #windows :)
<dobey> arinkverma: ask google
<Thaurwylth> Actually - perhaps an interesting question - would BlueStacks run on Wine or such? THAT is Ubuntu and Linux relevant!
<dobey> it's still not on topic for this channel though
<Thaurwylth> Yeah, that's true, I admit.
<Thaurwylth> Another newbie question. Is there Wine or mobile W10 application emulator for Touch?
<dobey> no
<Thaurwylth> Ah, shame. I was hopeful, since there is a desktop Windows emulator, and then on desktop Windows there is a mobile runtime environment.
<dobey> wine is not an emulator
<Thaurwylth> Whatever, that's jargon stuff!!1!
<Thaurwylth> The most important thing is that I need to be able to run Instagram and Tinder and then I'm pretty much done, tee hee.
<dobey> tell them to support ubuntu with their applications then
<stakewinner00> Today i was listening music, and when I received a call and the phone got freezed. There is some list of known bugs for ubuntu-phone?
<arinkverma> dobey: thanks! I will try to seek help from someone more resourceful then.
<dobey> stakewinner00: there's the list of bugs in launchpad reported against the various packages and projects that make up the phone. i don't think there's a single list view that only shows ones from that which are relevant to specific phone models or images, though
<stakewinner00> ok, thanks.
<zyrox> Is the Meizu MX4 really out of stock? Anyone know if there is other sellers?
<mcphail> zyrox: Looks like it. DOn't hink there are other official sellers in the EU
<zyrox> mcphail, okay, thanks. I guess I'll have to wait
<atk33> zyrox, do you know if is possible to flash ubuntu touch on the yunos mx4?
<zyrox> atk33, nope, never tried that
<atk33> alright, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-23
<tathhu> Ayy
<ansikt> Are the porting guides still recommended?  I'm seeing a lot of references to 2013 and Saucy.
<ansikt> Also, now that clockworkmod is abandoned, should we still use that as the bootloader?
<ansikt> Further, am I better off grabbing the build someone else built back in '13 and try and update it, or should I just try to build for Vivid from scratch?
<veebers> Is someone able to help me with a QML question? I have a skeleton of what I'm working on here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12527836/
<veebers> The question is? How do I reference the Dialog element from outside the Component so that line 17 will work (or better yet so I can close the dialog from where it's created)
<Kniple_> good morning all you wonderful people!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> and the same to you Kniple_!
<Kniple_> I still have quite a lot of problems with my MX4, it charges oddly, this night, for example, it did not charge, only stayed on 40% throughout the night. :(
<Kniple_> I remember there being something about a large fix to mx4's battery problems in OTA5, but seems there aree still problems.
<anpok_> Kniple_: you had it attached to a wall charger?
<Kniple_> yes
<Kniple_> not the original wall socket to usb though, but the cable was original.
<Kniple_> (they sent a UK one with my order.)
<zzarr_> hello! is there a way to get arrow keys on the virtual keyboard?
<tathhu> DIY :P
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Restless Legs Awareness Day! ☺
<guest42315> hi all! what should the telegram scope do? i get a blank page (i'm connected in the telegram app)
<davmor2> guest42315: have you tried pulling it down to refresh it?
<guest42315> davmor2, yep many times, still nothing
<guest42315> davmor2, i see the bussy/loading line on the buttom but when it stops.. nothing
<guest42315> blank page
<guest42315> lemme adb into the phone
<guest42315> davmor2, *** Error in `/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner': corrupted double-linked list: 0xac80b680 ***
<guest42315> aa_getcon failed, errno = 13
<guest42315> is this bad?
<davmor2> popey, ogra: ^ is this working for you, I see stuff in my telegram scope.
<jibel> it could be bug 1472755
<ubot5> bug 1472755 in libqtelegram (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner:*** Error in `/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner': corrupted double-linked list: ADDR ***" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472755
<ogra_> works fine here
<guest42315> i also get a lot of this
<guest42315> 2015/09/23 12:25:16.829068 ERROR session error'ed out with read tcp 91.189.88.30:443: use of closed network connection
<guest42315> ^^ ubuntu-push-client.log
<guest42315> 2015/09/23 12:29:18.111438 ERROR not connected after 1m0s; giving up
<Mirv> pstolowski: it seems osomon is not around, but do you think you could evaluate whether eg scopes see any problems or benefit from this recent qtbase upgrade? did you ever encounter such errors as described in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/120738 's bug report like queueing multiple requests? the fix (and the previous one which it now fixes further) were urged to be included by upstream, but if t
<Mirv> here's no reasonable explanation for osomon's x86 unit test regression and we don't get any benefits visible, we should probably revert this fix-of-the-previous-fix to back to OTA6 level. silo 54 has the revert.
<Mirv> I'm thinking of running some typical https requests in a loop or such
<guest42315> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1498841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498841 in Canonical System Image "telegram scope - blank page" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: what?
<davmor2> popey: do you see messages in the telegrram scope
 * popey enables the telegram scope to find out
<popey> no, blank
<popey> [M#k\[ 1792.236721] type=1400 audit(1443003410.450:373): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="com.ubuntu.telegram_sctelegram_1.3.20.114" name="/tmp/etilqs_vIXgQhqkdRkVPcE" pid=18838 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<davmor2> guest42315: ^ there you go
<guest42315> davmor2, so it's popey fault, right?
<guest42315> popey, broke telegram scope
<davmor2> guest42315: if at first you don't succeed use the fallback and blame popey ™
<guest42315> :)) right
<zzarr_> poor popey :'(
<pstolowski> Mirv, I need to think about it a bit, will let you know. I *think* I saw 'device not open' mentioned in the bug report a couple of times in Apps/Store scope logs in the past, but it was rare and without any pattern to reproduce
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks! I'm not that worried in the sense it passed QA, I've run unit tests now on many other packages, and the only known flakiness is on x86, but still the more we understand about the fix's effects the better
<Guest97268> hi anyone around
<k1l_> Guest97268: best is to just ask the question
<Guest97268> my bq aquaris e4.5 was working fine over night i woke to check time powered the button on and off to check time, this morning when i woke i pwoered the button on and screen just flashes
<Guest97268> i thought the battery was flat at first but when i plugged into mains power it said 28%
<Guest97268> so i tried rebooting using power button and volume buttons but nothing happens
<mterry> mpt, were you working with MacSlow on the flash-the-device animation?
<mcphail> Guest97268: let it fully charge then try again
<Guest97268> ok will do
<mcphail> Guest97268: I think there is a bug with the battery levels
<Guest97268> only had a few updates for apps recently and it was working fine before
<mcphail> Guest97268: I had something similar happen a while ago. Phone claimed 48% battery left but instant power-off at reboot due to low battery
<mcphail> Guest97268: phone hadn't been charged for 4--5 days so 48% battery was probably optimistic
<Guest97268> ok will a fix for this be on the horizon or is it just a one off
<mcphail> Guest97268: I don't think a fix will be forthcoming unless we find a way to reproduce the bug. It hasn't happened to me since
<Guest97268> i normally do a full charge when needed but recently i think i have only been charging to the 90%'s before having to take the phone out with me
<mcphail> Guest97268: I think I may have had a partial charge before my episode. I usually charge to 100% as well
<Guest97268> its been on charge a few minutes and has not booted up
<mcphail> Guest97268: I had to charge mine for an hour or so
<Guest97268> if i was out and about i'd have been real concerned my phone was brocked lol
<Guest97268> must remember to full charge it when needed
<mcphail> Guest97268: Yes - hopefully your problem will be the same as mine
<Guest97268> fingers crossed then!! absolutely love this phone!! my best one yet!!
<Guest97268> Thanks for the guidance catch you when i'm on next
<BlackJohnny> hello
<BlackJohnny> i am trying to port a gaming engine to ubuntu-touch and I have an error when running an app build with the engine (cocos2d)
<BlackJohnny> libust[18075/18077]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<BlackJohnny> a little bit later the glCreateProgram fails and I think they are related
<BlackJohnny> any hint on how to fix/work around this?
<guest42315> BlackJohnny,  i think i had the same error with sdl/opengl
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, you can open a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<BlackJohnny> ihhh
<BlackJohnny> guest42315, but how come the qt apps work with opengl?
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, i don't know
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, i just used some sdl/opengl templates, just a sec
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl2-gles2-template
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template
<BlackJohnny> guest42315, should that compile and run with no problems on utouch?
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, yes
<BlackJohnny> guest42315, I will have a look, thanks!
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, have fun
<BlackJohnny> guest42315, it runs ok. That should help me track the issue I am currently facing
<guest42315> BlackJohnny, :D (the devs are usually here @ 11am - 9pm London time
<guest42315> that's why so quiet now in here
<BlackJohnny> guest42315, i do this after work :)
<guest42315> you can also try on #unity-mir
<BlackJohnny> thanks for the hint
<guest42315> oh not that
<guest42315> #ubuntu-mir
<guest42315> :D
<BlackJohnny> every piece of hardware i work on is linux :)
<BlackJohnny> and ... "landroid"
<guest42315> :))
<bregma> BlackJohnny, if you're having trouble porting a toolkit to Mir, try poking bschaefer he did the SDL port and may know a few things
<BlackJohnny> bregma, thanks for the info
<bregma> can anyone tell me where I need to look on my phone to see logs written during the previous failed boot?
<bregma> I can connect using "adb sehll" while in recovery mode, regular boot hangs and I want to find out why
<bregma> I tried mounting system.img and ubuntu.img but they don't seem to harbour anything that looks likely
 * bschaefer reads backlog
<bregma> I know ogra_  in particular could tell me but he's forgiven if he's not around right now
<ogra_> i sadly am around and super busy
<popey> bregma: i can tell you where I found mine
<bregma> popey, that would please me
<ogra_> /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> thats the dmesg output from exactly the last boot ...
<bregma> mm, nothing helpful in there, it looks normal to me
<popey> bregma: where did you find the system.img?
<bregma> any other logs, like upstart or anything get preserved?
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, im not sure what cocos2d is off the top of my head :), does it use SDL2? (sounds like something mac related)
<bregma> popey, I found them in /data
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, cocos2d is a game engine initially created for ios but now is for may platfoms including linux ... but not for touch
<popey> hm, well this is odd, they're missing here
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, now SDL2 has a cocoa backend
<bschaefer> but ... im not sure if thats the same *cocoa*
<bregma> popey, do a 'mount -a' first to get /data mounted?
<bschaefer> and if it was, it wouldnt work on mir
 * bschaefer reads the cocoa backend
<popey> oh, duh
<bregma> bschaefer, I don't think cocoa and cocs2d are the same
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, the engine does not seem to support sdl
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, if it doesnt support SDL2 then you'll have to write your own native window for the opengl context
<bschaefer> and create your own Mir native window for it to work
<popey> bregma: so /data/system-data/var/log/syslog ?
 * bschaefer isnt sure how open the cocoa2d system is
<bschaefer> bregma, yeah i figured but wanted to double check
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL/file/63f03a567fe3/src/video/mir
<bschaefer> the backend for SDL2 for mir
<bregma> popey, that looks hopeful
<bregma> Sep 22 16:22:00 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   36.015321] init: lxc-android-config post-start process (704) terminated with status 1
<bschaefer> which sets up creation of an opengl context through EGL, or uses software renderering, as well as handles input events and feeds it into the SDL2 backend
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, I was thinking that I will have to somehow replace the X11 code but had the feeling that glCreateProgram is called before having anyting to do with that
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, yeah, not 100% sure how cocos2d handles the video driver backend situation
<bschaefer> but yes the x11 code will have to be replaced with mir code
<bschaefer> to talk to the mir api bits, that allows for rendering on the mir display server
<bschaefer> a lot of it is simply plumbing
<popey> bregma: yeah, that's what I had
<bschaefer> depends on how much work cocos would need to fit to how mir works ie. EGL2 support (is the bigger depends)
<bschaefer> which if it works on the phone, should already be expected in the backends
<BlackJohnny> it uses egl
<bschaefer> but if its only for X11 then im not sure about the EGL2 support
<bschaefer> thats good
<bregma> popey, I don't have the mesa links in /etc/alternatives you had, as far as I can tell
<bschaefer> that makes things easier to do
<BlackJohnny> as far as I've understood it only uses xopendisplay and close from x11
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, these are the three examples of ported libraries to MIR: SDL1.2, SDL2, GLFW3
<bschaefer> https://github.com/glfw/glfw/tree/master/src
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl1.2-mir
<BlackJohnny> I am new to GL programming so pls dont judge me :)
<bschaefer> https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL/file/63f03a567fe3/src/video/mir
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, :) no worries
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, i've not seen cocos source code
<BlackJohnny> ok thanks
<bschaefer> but ... i would assume it has some plumbing of the X11 code to the cocos API
<bschaefer> such that the users are not aware of X11 existing
<BlackJohnny> indeed
<bschaefer> when using the toolkit
<bschaefer> soo all you have to do in a sense is replug those lower level API calls with calls that match up to mir
<bschaefer> such that mir will know how to render all the pixels :)
<bschaefer> so for mir, XDisplayOpen is equal to mir_connect_sync
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, I need to consult the links you gave me. Many thanks!
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, just poke me with any questions! (Im on PST time)
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, ok, thanks
<bschaefer> np!
<jgdx> kenvandine, mind looking at the two mps in silo 22?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, green in jenkins... i love it!
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks. Two passes in a row among them
<jgdx> am I dreaming
<jgdx> :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, approved
<davmor2> jgdx: yes you're dreaming
<davmor2> jgdx: now wake up and do some work ;)
<jgdx> davmor2, okay, i'll guess I just have to enjoy it while it lasts then
<jgdx> :)
<davmor2> :D
<kenvandine> Wellark, hey... i just found https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-33123
<kenvandine> Wellark, you have patches for that, any chance of getting someone to merge those?
<kenvandine> Wellark, although your fix hard codes the fallback to /usr/share/pixmaps
<kenvandine> Wellark, i'm trying to get icons from a libertine container, so i want it to find icons in $appdir/pixmaps, for example to find the firefox icon :)
<kenvandine> Wellark, where $appdir is the path to /usr/share inside the container
<elimisteve> Hey all, question: is anyone working on mesh networking for Ubuntu Phone?
<elimisteve> being able to transfer files or send text-based messages in a p2p way would be awesome, without needing centralized infrastructure
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, looking at the code, it looks like it actually uses GLFW
<bschaefer> though it might have a hard coded depends on X11 for Linux
<bschaefer> (for getting the DPI)
<BlackJohnny> for desktop yes but what I have done is to mirror the  android implementation for ubuntu-touch
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, and it looks like it *can* use GLFW3 soo all you need to do is grab this source code: https://github.com/glfw/glfw
<bschaefer> o i see
<bschaefer> glfw3 *should* work on the phone as well
<bschaefer> since it uses egl
<BlackJohnny> I can go on this path though
<bschaefer> IIRC
<bschaefer> i think you might just have to enable DESKTOP (for ubuntu touch + glesv2 as well as disable the X11 bits)
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, but idk with https://github.com/glfw/glfw you need -DGLFW_USE_MIR=ON
<BlackJohnny> so having the desktop implementation and use mir instead of x11
<bschaefer> to enable the mir parts of GLFW (since it doesnt do runtime video driver switches)
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, right, you just need to recompile GLFW with MIR enabled
<bschaefer> and not X11 enabled
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, there is some hard coded X11 in the linux part of the platform
<bschaefer> that will have to commented out/disabled
<BlackJohnny> that would be awesome
<bschaefer> as that wont work :)
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, it should*just* work with a bit of hacking
<BlackJohnny> i was studying the sdl code
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, well it turns out you wont need to implement that since i've done that backend work in GLFW already :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: I don
<Wellark> 't have the git branches anymore
<BlackJohnny> cloning glwf
<kenvandine> Wellark, i see part of it was merged
<kenvandine> but not the base dirs part
<kenvandine> which is what i think i need
<Wellark> but they should be available from qt repositories
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, yup, just make sure you have -DGLFW_USE_MIR=ON :)
<kenvandine> Wellark, they are :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: you can cook up a distro patch
<bschaefer> (you might need some libraries not sure)
<Wellark> kenvandine: and have Mirv to include them in overlay ppa
<kenvandine> Wellark, i'll look at it, after thinking about it i need a slight variation of your patch
<kenvandine> Wellark, thanks for the info
<mcphail> bschaefer: I may need to poke you for some advice about getting the Godot engine running on the phone. Have been spending a bit of time playing with Mir code. Think I can crack it, but hope you don't mind if I call on your expertise at some point?
<bschaefer> mcphail, anytime!
<mcphail> bschaefer: cheers!
<bschaefer> you can always send me an email if off time zones :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: see https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/63987/3/src/platformsupport/themes/genericunix/qgenericunixthemes.cpp
<Wellark> if the code has not changed in later Qt Releases
<Wellark> you can see the line QString xdgDirString = QFile::decodeName(qgetenv("XDG_DATA_DIRS"));
<Wellark> so, you might not need a patch, just a clever append to XDG_DATA_DIRS
<kenvandine> Wellark, yeah
<mcphail> bschaefer: I may do that. Thanks! If you're interested, I'll be working from https://github.com/mcphail/godot/tree/try_mir . Will be digging in again in a week or so when I finish my travels
<bschaefer> mcphail, cool, i check it out
<Wellark> kenvandine: oh, also. firefox ships a .xpm so you need this too: https://codereview.qt-project.org/63988
<bschaefer> mcphail, nice, looks like a good skeleton setup, a lot of those functions you can check SDL2 out for
<kenvandine> Wellark, actually my container has a png for firefox
<bschaefer> um actually base it off this SDL2 branch (since new mir API/ABI changes)
<kenvandine> Wellark, but... support for xpm should be there :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/SDL2-new-mir-ABI
 * bschaefer needs to make sure thats up-to-date with mir 0.16
<mcphail> bschaefer: I'm working off the older API just now as I want it to work with the phone :)
<Wellark> kenvandine: ok. good. firefox used to ship only xpm
<bschaefer> mcphail, o right
<bschaefer> mcphail, one thing i dont see is surface/opengl/events
<kenvandine> yeah... finally getting more modern, but still ships the icon in the pixmaps dir
<Wellark> kenvandine: feel free to pick up the upstream work and get those pull requests updated and merged to qt proper :)
<bschaefer> is that to come in with the skeleton?
<mcphail> bschaefer: yes, that's what I'm experimenting with just now
<kenvandine> Wellark, i'll take a look
<Wellark> kenvandine: thanks!
<bschaefer> mcphail, nice! Yeah just looked at x11
<kenvandine> Wellark, the only one of the apps on the immediate radar that's causing a problem is firefox
<mcphail> bschaefer: yes - that's what I'm copying
<bschaefer> mcphail, the first thing i start with is getting the main mir connect, then opengl, then render SOMETHING
<bschaefer> then i worry about events
<bschaefer> nice to see that pixel flip :)
<mcphail> bschaefer: ha!
 * bschaefer needs to go back and do SFLW ... it was lacking EGL/GLESv2 support IIRC
<mcphail> bschaefer: this has been a fun learning process
<bschaefer> mcphail, it is very fun!
<bschaefer> also nice to see how much smaller the x11 bits are to the mir bits
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> other way around
<bschaefer> how much smaller the mir code ends up being vs the x11 code
<mcphail> bschaefer: I hope so, anyway
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> bregma, do you remember that list of toolkits we had for things that needed porting to mir?
 * bschaefer cant find that old oc
<bschaefer> doc*
<Wellark> kenvandine: good luck! :)
<bschaefer> nm found it
<popey> elimisteve: aquarius made soonsnap which kinda does that, but does use a central server, but kinda transfers between machines
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, hi again
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, hello!
<BlackJohnny> bschaefer, before i go to sleep :) I cant compile because some MirBufferStream type missing
<BlackJohnny> is it some work in progress ?
<BlackJohnny> glfw
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, hmm what version of mir do you have?
<BlackJohnny> i have installed the sdk with it installed by default
<bschaefer> IIRC   Installed: 0.15.1+15.10.20150903-0ubuntu1
<BlackJohnny> didn checked
<bschaefer> you'll need 0.15 or more
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, new API/ABI
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, apt-cache policy libmirclient-dev
<BlackJohnny> 0.12.1+15.04.20150324-0ubuntu1 0
<BlackJohnny> ok
<bschaefer> BlackJohnny, you'll need to https://github.com/glfw/glfw/commit/9527c93a1c9a43ab3b2a2cfb56389cd3619b90f3
<bschaefer> remove that commit
<bschaefer> from GLFW3
<bschaefer> and it should fine :)
<BlackJohnny> ok, thanks
<bschaefer> np!
 * bschaefer has glfw3 upstream aimed at trunk mir :)
<mcphail> bschaefer: what is the Mir versioning convention when they break the interface? It would be nice if they'd bump the major version
<bschaefer> mcphail, 0.14/0.15 is the major API/ABI breakage
<bschaefer> from there its pretty clean, just new API functions (and no ABI breakage)
<mcphail> bschaefer: surely the project is worthy of a 1.x release with major version bump on each breakage?
<bschaefer> mcphail, the two big changes are mir events 2.0, and buffer stream vs surface
<bschaefer> mcphail, i've no clue :), i think thats a goal
<mcphail> Cheers :)
 * mcphail thinks OS projects are too recticent about achieving a 1.x release
<bschaefer> :)
<BlackJohnny> bye bye
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-24
<AndroUser> anyone use ubuntu phone
<jr_> Is there any news on ubuntu touch being able to be installed on tablets? I realize there are a few projects for select devices. but I mean to be installed on tablets in general
<Lurrdock> Hello
<lesamourai> Hello , ubuntu aquarius 5 phone  entered boot loop , any possible solution?
<Stanley00> lesamourai: well, did you try reflash with the rom from bq?
<lesamourai> reset to factory settings is only thing I tried and it didn't solve it
<lesamourai> and now its constantly rebooting ..
<Stanley00> lesamourai: ok, you can try reflash then, here's the tools http://www.bq.com/gb/support/aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition
<lesamourai> thanks , will go through them
 * guest42315 they see me rollin' la la la
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Punctuation Day! 😃
<Inoki> JamesTait: woot woot! Happy Thursday to you too!
<tathhu> Ayyy
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i'm working on surfacing some apps installed inside libertine containers in the peer picker, how would you feel about adding a rule like this to the content_exchange policy to allow read access to the icons?
<kenvandine> @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons/*
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that would all untrusted apps to enumerate installed apps on the system
<kenvandine> well, the themed icons
<kenvandine> they might not be provided by the apps... but i see your point :/
<kenvandine> jdstrand, they already have access to the themed icons... in /usr/share/icons/
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, that's true. perhaps I don't understand what is in @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons/*
<jdstrand> I don't care at all about access to themed icon sets
<jdstrand> in general
<kenvandine> that's the directory for themed icons inside the containers
<jdstrand> however, iiuc, anything that is installed via apt-get might get themed icons
<kenvandine> yes
<jdstrand> which means an untrusted app could enumerate what the user installed in the container
<kenvandine> just by finding the icons, but quite a few of those are there without matching apps
<kenvandine> they could potentially compare what's inside the default sets of icon themes and look for extras
<kenvandine> to deduce the delta
<jdstrand> yes. like I said, any system supplied ones are fine because that doesn't leak anything about the user
<jdstrand> right
<kenvandine> jdstrand, so since they could try to compare what icons are there, i need to find another way to show the icons in the peer picker, right?
<kenvandine> getting the image data from a themed icon requites a qguiapplication :/
<kenvandine> and i really don't want to turn content-hub-service into that
<jdstrand> kenvandine: that is what I'm thinking yes. I might suggest that the out of process picker either displays it, or opens it and passes the fd
<kenvandine> it isn't an out of process picker right now
<kenvandine> that's the issue, the picker is a qml component in process
<jdstrand> oh
<kenvandine> we use the service side to marshal the icons for click apps
<jdstrand> hmm
<kenvandine> the ones we get full paths to the icons for
<kenvandine> but we can't get that for themed icons
<kenvandine> it's a hard problem :/
<kenvandine> i could get a pixmap if the service was a qguiapplication
<kenvandine> and marshal it over dbus as well
<kenvandine> but i really don't want to do that
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm not clear on what makes qguiapplication different. in that case it will talk to some out of process other service?
<jdstrand> is that the thumbnailer?
<kenvandine> it would essentially be a gui app without a window
<jdstrand> right, but why does that work?
<kenvandine> QIcon::fromTheme will load a pixmap for the icon
<kenvandine> nothing out of process
<kenvandine> but maybe something like the thumbnailer could help us
<kenvandine> i hadn't considered that
<kenvandine> maybe we can generate thumpnails for icons in the container
<jdstrand> why does QIcon::fromTheme not also need access to those icons? because it is guaranteed to be FromTheme?
<jdstrand> if thumbnailing is fine, we can stop talking. I just am trying to understand why clicks get dbus marshalled data container apps don't. perhaps it all works for click because /usr/share/icons is guaranteed to not have user installed data but the container's /usr/share/icons does?
<kenvandine> the clicks have paths to the files for the icon
<kenvandine> so i can read those in as iconData and marshal it
<kenvandine> so i don't use QIcon for that
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but to get a themed icon i have to use QIcon which doesn't work as a non-gui service
<kenvandine> i'll look into thumbnailer
<jdstrand> oh I see. installed apps in the container don't have any sort of hooks so that you know what to marshal
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> just .desktop files with icon names
<jdstrand> gotcha
<jdstrand> kenvandine: keep in mind (and you probably realize this already), generating the thumbnails and giving access to all thumbnails in the directory is just pushing the problem. but seems creative use of the thumbnail service might be able to get you there
<kenvandine> i was hoping we could provide access to that path since /usr/share/icons is accessible on the device
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> but those directories are managed differently unfortunately
<kenvandine> but that just exposes the icons for what's installed on the device by default, users can't change that
<jdstrand> oh right
<jdstrand> you only waant the themed ones
<kenvandine> yeah
<jdstrand> yes, that's totally fine
<kenvandine> same as in the container
<jdstrand> kenvandine: perhaps add a comment somewhere strategic in the code so we don't forget why that's fine :)
<kenvandine> so you're ok with  @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons/*
<kenvandine> right?
<kenvandine> since it's just the themed icons?
<jdstrand> ok, now I'm confused again
<kenvandine> ok... nevermind
<kenvandine> i think i was briefly confused by what you said :)
<kenvandine> so it's fine to allow access on the default system
<kenvandine> but not in the container
<kenvandine> because they could deduce the delta
<jdstrand> when I install via apt-get an application in the container, do icons get put in /usr/share/icons? my understanding is 'yes', so that is not an ok path
<kenvandine> they get installed in /usr/share/icons of the container
<kenvandine> which is something like @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons
<jdstrand> 10:06 < kenvandine> so it's fine to allow access on the default system
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> 10:06 < kenvandine> but not in the container
<jdstrand> 10:06 < kenvandine> because they could deduce the delta
<jdstrand> correct
<kenvandine> ok, so i do need to look into the thumbnailer :)
<kenvandine> for the themed icons
<jdstrand> so, if you can tease out the system themed icons in @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons in some manner (eg, generate thumbnails of those and put them somewhere), that is fine
<kenvandine> and i can add a rule to allow access to where those get cached
<jdstrand> exactly
<kenvandine> like ~/.cache/content-hub/icons/*
<jdstrand> or use an existing path. whatever makes most sense
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> perhaps it would make sense to use ~/.cache/content-hub/themed-icons/*
<jdstrand> or something so that people understand that app icons won't go in there
<kenvandine> jdstrand, noted
<kenvandine> i hope the thumbnailer can do theme lookups
<kenvandine> i bet it has the same problem... not a gui app
<kenvandine> i'd hate to have to make the thumbnailer cache all the installed icons
<jdstrand> I bet the thumbnailer will work fine
<jdstrand> but, the trick will be can the app ask the thumbnailer for an icon that is an app icon and get a result
<jdstrand> ie, it can enumerate apt-get installed apps by trial and error
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> this would be done from the service side
<kenvandine> which already has a list of installed apps in the container
<kenvandine> in the peer list
<kenvandine> for the peer picker
<kenvandine> so the service side will need to hand a icon name for a themed icon to the thumbnailer to have it cache it
<kenvandine> then our image provider in the qml (app) side could use that cached icon
<kenvandine> if the thumbnailer can cache an icon with just a theme path and icon name
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thumbnailer requires a path to the file, and if i could get that for the themed icon i could marshal the iconData like i do for the clicks :/
<kenvandine> jdstrand, back to exposing what's installed inside the container... any app with content_exchange will be able to see what apps are installed by requesting a peer list
<kenvandine> so i don't think allowing access to  @{HOME}/.cache/libertine-container/*/rootfs/usr/share/icons increases that exposure
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm surprised by the peer list comment. that seems like maybe something that needs revisiting? either way, there is a difference though. with clicks apps opt into using content_exchange, ie, they want to be known to other apps. with apt-get in the container, there is no differentiation
<jdstrand> that said, I thought one of the points of the content-hub was so that apps didn't know the other side
<kenvandine> true... but it's a way to provide access to get content to those apps
<kenvandine> they know the other side exists
<kenvandine> but not direct access to their content
<kenvandine> what we're doing is letting you do something like opening an image from the gallery in gimp
<jdstrand> hrm, I thought that worked differently
<kenvandine> so gallery shows a list of possible apps to send the content too
<kenvandine> using the ContentPeerPicker component
<jdstrand> like, user click share in the app, out of process helper whows user a list of choices, the user picks the choice, the out of process helper launches the choice, give the out of process helper the data which gives it to the app
<kenvandine> the helper provides the list, but the component that shows the list is in the app's process
<jdstrand> (so that is the reverse direction of what you are talking about, but rephrasing it for the other direction would be the same)
<kenvandine> we've recently started talking about an out of process app for the picker that does an overlay
<jdstrand> I think that is a problem
<jdstrand> (not the overlay, the current display)
<jdstrand> I thought the content picker used a tps like thing
<kenvandine> there was plans for tps, but just to embed the other app inside the requesting app
<kenvandine> not the peer picker itself
<jdstrand> because, you are right-- there is no point in blocking access to /usr/share/icons in the container today if all of that is exposed in another way. but that shouldn't be exposed in any way
<kenvandine> but we discussed that being tps too
<kenvandine> bfiller, maybe we need to get the work for the out of process picker scheduled
 * jdstrand doesn't care if it is tps or something else, but we are trying hard not to enumerate apps wherever possible
<kenvandine> bfiller, that we talked about back in austin
<kenvandine> getting that out of process solves a bunch of these issues
<kenvandine> jdstrand, so until we get that work done, can we add access to that icons dir for container apps?
<kenvandine> that'll be a big task, and we need the container apps for pd
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, but we need to file an appropriately prioritized bug for getting the other bits fixed
<bfiller> kenvandine: out of process as in trust session right?
<kenvandine> yeah, the overlay thing
<kenvandine> we had talked about something that runs and fills the same space as the keyboard rectangle
<kenvandine> bfiller, the tough thing is going to be deprecating the existing ContentPeerPicker that apps are using
<kenvandine> actually, maybe we can just make ContentPeerModel private... so apps can only show peers inside our UI, not programatically list them
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup, going to have to think about planning for this in upcoming sprint
<kenvandine> i don't know of any apps using the model directly
<kenvandine> it'll be tricky to do that... anyway, we need to start planning it
<kenvandine> getting that out of process solves all of these themed icons problems i have :)
<kenvandine> but it isn't a short term fix :)
<shd_> how do i find out what kills my "powerd-cli active" ?
<pdanek> Does Ubuntu phone have SElinux or apparmor running by default please?
<jjohansen> pdanek: apparmor by default, and you can configure selinux and use that if you prefer
<pdanek> jjohansen: thx
<jjohansen> oh hrmm, actually you can't use selinux on the phone, that is for the desktop.  Eventually you might be able to use it on the phone, but that would require work that has not been done
<jjohansen> pdanek: ubuntu phone apps are very locked down
<pdanek> makes sense
<jjohansen> pdanek: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<popey> i doubt we'll implement selinux
<popey> we use apparmor
<jjohansen> popey: right, at first I missed the phone bit, you can install selinux for the desktop, its more work and community supported
<jjohansen> for the phone however, someone would have to do a lot of work
<pdanek> Can Ubuntu Touch run Android apps already?
<JanC> pdanek2: no (not yet, at least)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-25
<Kniple_> I got some weird battery issues with my mx4, after it has been fully charged, everything is fine, but the next time after that, the battery display icon doesnt update, it falls, and falls, and when it reaches 1%, it stays there. A reboot at that point resets the battery indicator.
<Kniple_> anyone heard of anything of the like?
<JonathanFerguson> My Nexus 7 (flo) is again bricked. - I picked it up from Asus Service Australia last Friday, after being there since 30 July.  They completed the work on the same day but did not notify me.
<JonathanFerguson> I followed the instructions to the letter and my shell output is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12551688/
<JonathanFerguson> Am I able to resurrect it myself?
<JonathanFerguson> I also have a Nexus 7 (tilapia) that is not supported by ubuntu-device-flash
<JonathanFerguson> I am able to build the images with phablet-dev-bootstrap
<JonathanFerguson> To minimise the problem of destroying the partitions, shalt I try the -u switch per:
<JonathanFerguson> fastboot -u flash recovery ./recovery.img
<JonathanFerguson> fastboot -u flash boot ./boot.img
<JonathanFerguson> fastboot -u flash system ./system.img
<JonathanFerguson> fastboot -u flash cache ./cache.img
<JonathanFerguson> fastboot -u flash userdata ./userdata.img
<JonathanFerguson> Is there a better method than IRC to work through my problems?
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson, just leave the irc opened, you'll be notified when someone (dev maybe) will replay to you
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson, irc is not instant and the devs are usually @11-12 (in 1-2 hours)
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson, you can also report the bug on launchpad i guess
<dholbach> good morning
<JonathanFerguson> guest42315: Regarding IRC, my problem is that the only computer with an IRC computer is Microsoft and it's blue screening very often.
<guest42315> install ubuntu :P
<guest42315> mornin' dholbach
<dholbach> hi guest42315
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson, maybe open a bug report here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson,  nexus 7 is a supported device i belive
<guest42315> JonathanFerguson, there is also ubuntu phone mailing list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Comic Book Day! 😃
<CaptainHeavy> Hello :) I've just downloaded some updates for various apps on my phone, is there any way I can see a changelog for these updates?
<davmor2> CaptainHeavy: each app in the store will give you a change log
<CaptainHeavy> davmor2: cheers!  It'd be nice to be able to see a changelog in the app update screen.  So, if you click on the update it would show you the changelog below, similar to the iOS update screen.
<CaptainHeavy> davmor2: sorry if that's superfluous info by the way!
<davmor2> CaptainHeavy: feel free to file a bug
<CaptainHeavy> davmor2: :)  By the way, is there a changelog for the "core" apps, i.e. "Phone" and "Messaging"?  I saw they were updated.
<davmor2> CaptainHeavy: hmm not sure
<noisychannel> join
<noisychannel> hello?
<noisychannel> quit
<myztic> wish me luck, about to install ubuntu touch on my new lenovo a10 tablet :))
<vitimiti> myztic, good luck, then
<myztic> sudo fastboot oem unlock kind of stucks, htop says it has 0.0% cpu and 0.1% memory usage
<myztic> is it normal that this takes a while?
<myztic> (I don't think so)
<myztic> and a follow up: is it safe to ctrl-c this now? or might something brake in a way I won't be able to recover?
<myztic> not "is it safe" but "do you think it is safe" ( I won't hold you responsible for any damage or such, so you just merely state your opinion and how sure/unsure you are ;))
<ogra_> what would you expect from "fastboot oem unlock" on that tablet ? is that a documented command for it ?
<ogra_> also what do you plan to install on it, did someone do a port to this device yet or do you plan to port it yourself ?
<myztic> ogra_, no port
<Kniple> so, my battery is acting a bit strange: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28248122/screenshot20150925_132306599.png
<GLPaladin> hello everybody
<GLPaladin> can i ask .. ubuntu touch using ext4 - ext2 FS
<GLPaladin> ?
<popey> ext4
<popey> GLPaladin: http://termbin.com/qzm1
<ogra_> popey, we actually use ext2 on the readonly img files on nexus ;)
<ogra_> so it depends on the port ... img based ones are ext2 for readonly ... partition based is always ext4 even for the readonly bits
<popey> interesting
<popey> ta
<GLPaladin> you mean i can format internal sd on EXT 2  try using every day ?
<GLPaladin> where i can get rom.. firmware for Motorola xt894 (Droid 4 ) maserati platform....??
<ogra_> that totaly depends on the port you are using ... today only the nextus devices use the loop mounted img's
<k1l_> what about other FS like f2fs? android runs with yaffs iirc
<ogra_> k1l_, nobody checkd performance and/or integration in our images  yet i think
<ogra_> and indeed it totally depends on the HW again and weather you can or can not re-format the partitions
<ogra_> !devices | GLPaladin
<ubot5> GLPaladin: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> so we need to get to know who nobody is ;p
<ogra_> k1l_, he only had a part time contract sadly and didnt tell anyone the results
<k1l_> its a pitty ;p
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you could try to find somebody ... he could do the test again
<k1l_> hehe
<GLPaladin> http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/maserati/ubuntu-phablet   --- THIS link NOT work (
<ogra_> contact the owner then
<Kniple> Anyone know anything about the MX4 making odd sounds when locked?
<Kniple> its clicking
<Kniple> seems to be coming from the speakers, because its quite when its on silent mode
<jgdx> Kniple, I have that too. I think it's tracked in a bug somewhere.
<Kniple> jgdx: ah, aight, I'll take a look
<Kniple> do you have any wonky stuff going on with the battery indication?
<jgdx> Kniple, that's also tracked. I think it's hardware. 1 sec
<jgdx> Kniple, bug 1471913
<ubot5> bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471913
<Kniple> this is perfect
<Kniple> thanks jgdx
<jgdx> Kniple, np
<Kniple> could anyone explain to me what the bubbles and the little arrow means on the lockscreen? :D
<Kniple> oooh
<Kniple> I think I figured it out
<jgdx> Kniple, what does it mean?
<Kniple> I assume the arrow that goes around the circle is the day of the month, and then the bubbles (or cicrles) that colour up are indicators of what it says in the middle.
<popey> yes
<jgdx> morphis, that uss ci failure is real, but it's about to get fixed (silo's being published)
<Kniple> do we have any ETA on the next major update?
<tathhu> next month :P
<tathhu> 19th or something afau
<Kniple> ah nice
<Kniple> see what fine things they push this time
<morphis> jgdx: great
<guest42315> Kniple, https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww40-2015
<Kniple> guest42315: thanks!
<guest42315> :D
<Kniple> hmm, I am new to launchpad, what does the little number by the assagnees mean?
<Kniple> theres 2 alan popes assigned, and 17 kevin gunns?
<Kniple> I assume it is the number of bugs assigned.
<guest42315> Kniple, probably
<tathhu> popecption
<Kniple> it would be much funnier if there were 34 bill fillers
<tathhu> rick rollers?
<tathhu> oh wait
<jgdx> abeato, I have a SIM that I have to add credits to. I've seen ofono report Attached = 1, but not right now. Do you have any idea why it would attach in the first place?
<jgdx> abeato, forgot to add that there are 0 credits on it right now.
<abeato> jgdx, the behaviour when there is no credit depends on the operator
<abeato> jgdx, some times you attach but are not able to receive any data
<jgdx> abeato, okay.
<jgdx> awe_, hey, could you take a look at bug 1499739 and let me know what you think?
<ubot5> bug 1499739 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager.State reports connected when not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499739
<awe_> if this is what I think it is, I think you're out of luck
<awe_> essentially you *have* an active account
<jgdx> awe_, that's fine, just need a definite answer
<awe_> but there's no credit, so the operator shuts you off
<jgdx> that's it
<jgdx> pete-woods, ^
<awe_> for now, 'connected' means 'you have a network connection setup'
<jgdx> right
<awe_> it doesn't mean, packets can actually flow
<awe_> ie. we don't ping a known server to know we're actually on the internet
<jgdx> awe_, is NM in a position to do that, without carrying patches?
<jgdx> (more patches)
<awe_> jgdx, in a mtg
<jgdx> rog
<awe_> I'll get back to you in a minute
<mterry> mpt, so this flash design (I'm getting back to looking at that) -- the progress bar starting at 50%, with same background/images as normal boot -- it's not likely to change, right?  (I like it, I'm just checking before I make new assets)
<awe_> jgdx, without me looking at the source code, can you explain what: <uint32 70> and <uint32 20> mean?
<jgdx> awe_, GlobalConnected and Disconnected. I'll update the bug
<awe_> again, is the problem you're trying to solve, the fact that NM says you're connected
<awe_> and your operator has shut you off at the source?
<awe_> so no data happens?
<jgdx> awe_, yes.
<awe_> k, please update the bug description then.  There's no simple fix for this
<morphis> awe_: Network manager doesn't perform any "I am really online" check?
<awe_> there's code for this in NM
<awe_> but AFAIK, it's currently disabled
<morphis> ah
<morphis> what does it do for that?
<jgdx> awe_, how should I update the bug?
<awe_> cut & paste words from above?  ;)-
<awe_> morphis, I believe it allows you to configure some kind of heartbeat server
<awe_> but again... I haven't looked at this
<morphis> ok
<awe_> right now my main priority is snap
<awe_> then back to OTA7
<morphis> yeah, don't get confused by this :)
<awe_> it's certainly something we can look at jgdx, but it's not a short-term priority.
<mpt> mterry, the percentage may change, if an engineer ever bothers to measure the appropriate allocation. Otherwise I doubt it. :-)
<mterry> mpt, cool
<danjjl> Hello, I am playing with the Ubuntu SDK.  I have a QtMultimedia `Audio` instance. I am changing it's playbackRate. This works fine on my desktop using `qmlscene` but does not seem to have any effect on my phone. Is playbackRate support not yet implemented on the Ubuntu Touch?  (Is this the right place to ask?)
<popey> danjjl: it is the right place, dunno if it's supported actually
<popey> danjjl: come back on monday and the people who deal with multimedia will be around
<popey> or fire a mail at the ubuntu phone mailing list
<danjjl> Thank you, I'll be back on Monday
<nik90> danjjl: I'm afraid playBackRate support has not yet been implemented in ubuntu-touch. (I remember asking the multimedia dev for Podbird 1-2 months ago).
<nik90> danjjl: Here's the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1446360
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446360 in Media Hub "Support playbackRate property of Qt MediaPlayer" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> Elleo: I think we have got all the translations for Podbird. I pinged few people for the important languages like German & Spanish. It seems there are languages that have strings in need of reviewing but I don't see any other contributors for those languages to ask.
<nik90> Elleo: If you're happy with the state of trunk, then go ahead with the release when you're free.
<mhall119> hey nik90, is your website down?
<nik90> mhall119: yes :/ I'm having trouble bringing my ghost-blog server up. Upgrade messed it up.
<nik90> I will try to get it up this weekend If I can.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I've got one last change to finish to improve the performance of the new tabbed list view, as it was a bit slow switching with big lists
<Elleo> nik90: got a much faster mechanism now, just need to update some other bits and pieces to be compatible with it
<nik90> Elleo: Ooh nice.
<popey> hey nik90
<nik90> popey: hey hey
<tathhu> hey hey
 * tathhu waits thursday aand ubuntu :ooo
<shd_> anyone tried to develop ubuntu touch apps / scopes on non-ubuntu host? ( different linux )
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-26
<lesamourai_> problem with ubuntu aquarius E5 phone , entered reboot loop .
<lesamourai> Need help to reflash BQ ubuntu aquarius  phone.
<anpok_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<lesamourai> Thanks anpok_!
<anpok_> yw, sorry that you have to go through bootstrap..
<anpok_> do you know what caused that for your phone?
<lesamourai> i am not really sure , but im guessing it happened after I updated the phone
<anpok_> on which channel?
<lesamourai> updating the phone from System Settings  upgraded it to 15.04 and i suppose it was after then this issue appeared
<lesamourai> reflash completed and its working fine now, thanks anpok_ !
<anpok_> lesamourai: ok so you nevere selected a non-stable channel?
<anpok_> *never
<anpok_> this should never happen (tm) .. if you can remember the detais of what hapened consider filing a bug report to https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<lesamourai> no i never selected non-stable channel
<lesamourai> i am doubtful about something that might have caused it , but to be sure I will have to try it again
<lesamourai> ok, i tested it my remounting file system in read-write mode , bug has not reappeared.
<hypermist> Someone thats used. Ubuntu-Touch what is it like ?
<lotuspsychje> very good hypermist
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, dayum dude your like everywhere xD
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ogra_> it is like strawberries with cream :)
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: works like a charm on my nexus7
<hypermist> I just realized if i changed to ubuntu touch it'd probably not work with android apps
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> who needs android apps :)
<tathhu> i only need twitch :P
<tathhu> ... or if I can use livestreamer on touch..
<hypermist> ogra_, cause i use bitcoin mobile app's thats only built for androids
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> i think there is a bitcoin app in the sotre
<ogra_> *store
<hypermist> ogra_, naah this doesnt just have bitcoin
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=bitcoin&sort=relevance
<hypermist> is coinomi in that list
<hypermist> If not. it wont work :P
<hypermist> If i wanted coinomi or any android app on Ubuntu-touch i'd have to code it myself
<hypermist> Damnit :(
<hypermist> I dont think its worth it for me to change to Ubuntu-Touch
<hypermist> Unless their is a way to use android apps on ubuntu-touch but i highly doubt that
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> By the awkard silence i probably say Thats a no
<hypermist> haha
<ogra_> not planned
<hypermist> Cause i would've liked to try ubuntu touch
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> But i dont have another android to play with
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> so its staying with my android xD
<ogra_> did you ever use a linux deskop ?
<hypermist> I have yes
<hypermist> I use linux os mostly on my servers though
<hypermist> haha
<ogra_> really ? why ? it doesnt come with MSOffice or photoshoop
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> Cause i do most of stuff with linux that is require for apache,etc ogra_
 * ogra_ just wanted to point out the analogy ...
<hypermist> Well i'll leave here
<Thaurwylth> Snapping back at people who are trying to point out serious flaws in your design philosophy isn't going to win you over that many new users or converts.
<dhbiker> so.. i finally figured it out.. on arale if you connect it to a pc while on a lockscreen it doesn't show internal memory but after you unlock it it works
<dhbiker> strange behaviour
<dobey> Thaurwylth: what are you talking about? who snapped back at whom?
<Thaurwylth> Well, the response to Hypermist was the last one, but I have been getting these vibes in here for a couple of weeks.
<dobey> well he wasn't pointing out serious flaws. if "the apps from XYZ Propreitary Software Corp. aren't available" is a serious flaw, then nobody would be using linux at all
<dobey> i'd hardly call ogra_'s response "snappping back at people who are trying to point out serious flaws in our design philosophy"
<Thaurwylth> I see.
<dobey> ogra_ was just making tha analogy with a standard pc.
<Thaurwylth> The thing here is that these issues are actually pretty well handled in the desktop world.
<dobey> but they're not
<dobey> any day of the week askubuntu gets plenty of questions about how to run some favorite or necessary windows app, and complaints about it not working under wine, etc…
<tathhu> Maybe all those "xD"
<tathhu> .. say enough
<dobey> there are plnety of apps that i can't use, because the vendors don't support linux
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, well, he didnt even make any effort to check the uappexplorer link i pointed him to, else he would have seen that there is a native bitcoin app based on the original bitcoin java client and yes, dobey is right, i didnt "snap back at him", i was just trying to point out that he would use libereoffice most likely when using a dektop linux .. sadly he left before i could type my next sentence
<tathhu> Ahh
<tathhu> Back to Ubuntu on my N7, still going to miss twitch :P
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, also, if you think there is a flaw in our design philosophy, feel free to make suggestions, we have a mailing list where everyone is invited to post suggestions (touch i doubt you would really want to run android apps on your ubuntu device since it would not even have half the functionality it has on android and the majority of functions simply couldnt work)
<ogra_> s/touch i doubt/though i doubt/
<maggot__> hey guys/girls how do i run a .sh script on the ubuntu phone?
<popey> sh ./foo.sh
<maggot__> it says bad interpreter permission denied
<maggot__> i got it to run but it throws errors   cannot create dev/null
<maggot__> will nmap ever be ported to up?
<maggot__> can anyone give me a basic script to test?
<ted_> How do i open python from the terminal?
<lesamourai> maggot try /bin/bash scriptname.sh
<dobey> ted_: type "python3" ?
<ted_> Thanks a million guys you sorted all my problems :)
<Thaurwylth> Well, I think that an Android runtime environment and perhaps even HyperV like mobile Win runtime environment would be really good additions on to-do list. Perhaps not top additions, but having some functionality in that direction would be a real selling point for any kinds of Ubuntu devices, I reckon. Now I of course do not well understand the technical ramifications - if it indeed is so that Touch is mainly run on ...
<Thaurwylth> ... very, hum, let's say resource-poor systems and that developing, like, full HyperV support on those systems is simply not at all feasible, well, then I kind of see the point. I'm also sort of interested in how BlueStacks can exist for Windows - it's an Android RTE sort of - but nothing of the like has been discussed for Ubuntu.
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, and how would that runtime env talk to the hardware, access files or any other data on your system ?
<ogra_> (i mean without completely droppin all security ubuntu has today)
<ogra_> i doubt it is hard to bundle the runtime env with a re-packed apk ... but it would really not be fun to use
<Thaurwylth> It's sort of obvious that I can't answer those kinds of questions, but I thought that would be like one of the least problems, considering that Ubuntu Touch can be installed on a device which was designed to be an Android device in the first place! From some earlier discussion I even recall that typical installation of Touch over an Android device retains a small virtual environment of Android functionality which ...
<Thaurwylth> ... answers to different kinds of system calls arising on the hardware level. But anyways, I was about to say something else...
<Thaurwylth> If that hardware problem is a serious one, then I'll take note of it.
<Thaurwylth> And be less vocal about that viewpoint.
<ogra_> right, there is a minimal android bit in every ubuntu ... it is the hardware abstraction layer ... i.e. the binary drivers and the glue to make them usable ... there is no bit of java or anythin in there and nothing on the ubuntu side can talk directly to it
<Thaurwylth> Ah.
<ogra_> it runs shielded inside an lxc container
<ogra_> the translating bit is libhybris that forwards system calls between the two envorinments
<Thaurwylth> Anyways, how I see it, completely from a pragmatist viewpoint - either you offer emulator type solutions, or you use your own project resources to come up with 99% compatible ports or derivations or plagiates. It's all fair and noble to think that they'll support us if people nicely poke them about it, and this is definitely the correct path in some abstract sense, but my sense is the pargmatic one. It's impossible ...
<Thaurwylth> ... to win an uphill battle without trying to offer ways to mimic what everyone else is offering.
<ogra_> if you can run apks, would you expect anyone to even care for offering a native app ?
<ogra_> (apart from the techincal difficulties)
<tathhu> ^that
<Thaurwylth> Actually, I don't know how Windows mobile devices cope with this, perhaps they don't. If they do, then I hold it pragmatically shown that this can be overcome.
<maggots> hi again, anyway to install pip on ubuntu phone?
<maggots> is it in the repos?
<Thaurwylth> Because I also hold it the be shown that since Bluestacks exists, it is or it will be possible to have Android capabilities in Windows mobile environments.
<ogra_> maggots, use a chroot inside the /home/phablet/ dir ... there you can install everything from the archive
<ogra_> Thaurwylth, sure, and it would work on ubuntu too ... but it would also have to completely break the security model and have to apply the android non-security model to have the same features ... not to talk about UI pieces that you would be missing on the OS side ... the experience would be rather suboptimal
<maggots> ogra: are you sure that won't brick the phone
<tathhu> (... and I could use livestreamer on my tablet? awesome!)
<ogra_> maggots, a chroot ? nah :)
<maggots> ok, thanks a bunch just got the phone and it's alot different to the desktop still just playing around with it
<ogra_> maggots, wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/vivid/release/ubuntu-core-15.04-core-armhf.tar.gz ... mkdir /home/phablet/mychroot ... cd /home/phablet/mychroot .,.. untar the tarball here ... copy /etc/resolv.conf to etc/  ... then you can call chroot .
<ogra_> and in there you can call apt-get update, apt-get instal as you like ... wont do any harm to the phone (will indeed eat your disk space)
<maggots> another question can i run docker on ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> (you might want to mount proc ans sys inside the chroot, some packages expect them to be there)
<maggots> as it is i mean?
<ogra_> well, you would need the docker binary somehow
<ogra_> but then, yes, indeed
<ogra_> not sure how the performance would be
<ogra_> i know its a snail on my RPi2 sanppy install
<ogra_> *snappy
<maggots> why dont they include docker by default for people who want a full "Desktop" like system?
<ogra_> there will be something included eventually ... though more likely lxc in usermode than docker
<ogra_> it is part of the convergence work
<ogra_> (btw, lxc is preinstalled, it runs the container that holds the HW drivers)
<maggots> ok, that sounds cool, i guess i'll just have to wait.
<maggots> is LXD install on ubuntu touch? if so how the hell do i use it?
<Ziggurat> I am working on porting regular Ubuntu Wily to my tablet and have gotten quite far. Is there anyway to install Ubuntu Touch as a login session in Wily?
<maggots> any ubuntu touch core developers on here?
<maggots> hip hop hippy
<ogra_> maggots, during the week is a better time to catch anyone here :)
<ogra_> people tend to relax on weekends
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-27
<hypermist> Man the phones ubuntu sell have some pretty hefty price
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> I so wanna try ubuntu-touch but i can't ;(
<hypermist> is there an emu to run android apps on ubuntu-touch ?
<dhbiker> negative.
<hypermist> Damn.
<hypermist> is there any possible way to run apps from android on it dhbiker ?
<NwS> Heya guys a quick question. Any ideas if a new Ubuntu phone will come before 2016?
<untuser> hello i really would like to know if ubuntu 15.04(nexus7 2013) is still available, and if the "touch-variante" could do exactly the same as ubuntu on a regular pc
<maggots> what the esiest way to make the phone r/w?
<untuser> iam basically looking for a possibility to use all the (foss) apps i'am used to use on a regular ubuntu-install just on a smaller size nexus 7(2013 wifi)
<untuser> or would you recall that there would be a better option in achieving my goal (other tablet?)
<maggots> untuser you can do it but you need to make the phone r/w
<untuser> maggots: which means?
<maggots> the phone is setup in read mode only so you have to make the phone writeable also so you can use apt-get and install things like git
<maggots> http://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone
<untuser> the thing that came into my attention is, that it seems like regular ubuntu isn't developed (therefore only 13.04) and i really don't know what to make up off "ubuntu touch" meaning is it just an optimized UI with full linux-programmsupport (firefox/chrome/jdownloader etc...) or more like a stripped down ubuntu which lacks functionality compared to regular ubuntu :)
<maggots> i coulden't get chroot to work following the instructions above
<untuser> so it isn't by any means sure that it will work, and most likely only by trial&error if at all?
<maggots> it also might reck your system down the line, but no you cant install google chrome and all those app mainly only command line tools and .debs that are built for arm!
<maggots> anyone else in here help me with chroot /bin/bash/ permission denied error
<untuser> well there goes my interesst in a nexus7 :D
<maggots> they are still developing the phone more cool stuff will some along shortly.
<maggots> need help creating chroot inside home directory
<untuser> are there any tablets that would be capable to run full-blown ubuntu or one of it's lighter variants?
<untuser> a x86-tab maybe
<maggots> anything with an atom processor should although drivers could be an issue
<untuser> there was an "hp 8inch"-tablet i recall but it seemed like it had major drivers-issues
<untuser> it seems like there is an project for just what i need ubuntu-desktop for the nexus9
<jgdx> mandel, what's the problem?
<jgdx> maggots, ^
<maggots> i get a /bin/bash error with chroom into home directory it says permission denied
<maggots> chroot*
<maggots> i was following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone
<jgdx> maggots, you can't chroot without elevated privileges
<maggots> but i was root i typed sudo befor the command, can you give me easy to follow instructions please
<jgdx> maggots, you have a vivid-chroot in your $HOME directory, with the tar extracted into it?
<maggots> yes exactly
<jgdx> maggots, and you do $ sudo chroot vivid-chroot # or something similar?
<maggots> yes
<jgdx> maggots, could you copy that terminal output and paste it here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-com
<jgdx> ubuntu.com
<Isotop7> Hello, i switched from ubuntu to flyme just to give it a try and now i want to go back but there is an error when running ubuntu-device-flash while device is trying to update in the recovery (i used akextu's) image. I started system-image-upgrade manually with the created ubuntu_commands file and there is the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12589849/
<Isotop7> Any ideas?
<Isotop7> device is arale
<Isotop7> isnt there a way to get stock arale as it was when i got it?
<jgdx> Isotop7, I'd go to askubuntu or re-ask on Monday around European afternoon.
<Isotop7> okay, thanks :)
<hypermist> I wanted to try ubuntu-touch but none of my apps taht are on android will work for ubuntu
<hypermist> so xD
<galeido> Hi, I have small issue with my BQ E5 HD. I am trying to reflash it back to Ubuntu Touch. But end up situation that I can't boot Ubuntu or back to Android at all. Ubuntu flash device tool says "Cache formatting not successful, flashing may fail, check your partition on device" and "Can't boot recovery image". Is there way to force flash it?
<ogra_> galeido, Isotop7, ubuntu uses a different partitioning to android ... if you flahsed android on your device you need to use some mtk flash tool with the right partition table to actually make ubunu installable again
<maggots> ok i uploaded the pastebin
<maggots> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12589870/
<ogra_> untuser, the dekstop install was never an actual project, it was an experimental image in preparation for ubuntu-touch and was dropped in 2013
<galeido> ogra_: Ok
<jgdx> maggots, don't know if this is significant, but you're meant to have the folder “vivid-chroot” inside the “phablet” folder.
<ogra_> i thinnk for the bq that tool is available somewhere on the bq site for download
<ogra_> no idea for the arale though
<jgdx> maggots, so $ sudo mv /home/vivid-chroot /home/phablet/
<untuser> ogra_: yea i know, yet iam still looking for a possibility to get full-blown ubuntu (or $linuxdistribution that is) on a pocketable yet full-blown tablet :)
<jgdx> maggots, also, permissions might be screwed up. Check what they are. /bin/bash needs +x etc
<maggots> no it can't overwrite it i'll just delete the stuff and start agin what folder exactly does /vivid-chroot need to be in whats the path?
<ogra_> hypermist, why do you actually need these specific apps ? how about instead trying to focus on functionality istead of app names ... i.e. like i tried to point out yesterday already, there is a native bitcoin java client that is based on the official one that most likely offers you all the functions you need
<hypermist> Does it support about 20 different coins
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> No thats why. xD
<jgdx> maggots, /home/phablet/my-favorite-chroots/vivid-chroot
<hypermist> and have my tech around me right now is bluetooth app powered
<hypermist> and its only built for ios and android
<ogra_> well, then ubuntu is probably not for you yet until these apps exist
<jgdx> maggots, why don't you make the system writable (warning: this may screw your phone), create the chroot with tools, and then re-flash your phone to make it readonly?
<ogra_> if you are really hard depending on all their functions
<hypermist> I just want to have the feel on ubuntu. I only use my phone for skype. irc and not texting but not much else
<maggots> ok thanks for your help jgxd i'll give it a try again
<hypermist> I guess if i can backup my whole android before hand ogra_ i'd try ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> sure, if you have a compatible device you can indeed do that ...
<hypermist> I have a nexus 4
<ogra_> just note that ubuntu on phones is still young, so you will have to make compromises
<ogra_> yeah, that will work just fine
<untuser> hypermist: yea but ubuntu (touch/phones) is probably going to take ages if at all to reach the popularity and therefore app-developer support that android enjoys
<untuser> i personally dont believe that that will (sadly) ever happen :(
<hypermist> I feel scarse as about doing this
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> untuser, it took android something like 4 years too to win over devs to port their IOS apps
<hypermist> Its just about trust and coding habits mostly right ogra_ ?
<ogra_> well, also about userbase indeed
<ogra_> if you have a billion devs are morelikely to port than if you have 10 millions :)
<hypermist> haha
 * hypermist doesnt wanna fail and brick
<hypermist> xD
<untuser> ogra_: yea the problem is, is there really any need for a third player? i guess for some yes but "some" ain't really enough to make something as popular as android :)
<ogra_> you cant really brick a nexus :)
<hypermist> I know, but there is a chance im a failure and brick the phone and then have no phone
<hypermist> Q>Q
<jgdx> untuser, there something to be said for being allowed to write one app for the phone, tablet, laptop and desktop.
<hypermist> So afaik ubuntu apps are html ?
<ogra_> untuser, well for canonical it doesnt really matter in the end (for the users it will) ... thanks to the convergence story the phone wont be dropped
<ogra_> i mean . indeed it matters for canonical to have many phone users ... but even if not,  the phone image is the core of the convergence idea
<ogra_> a converged desktop install will essentially use the same tecnology
<hypermist> Can i remote desktop my windows pc with Ubuntu-touch xD?
<Isotop7> ogra_: any futher infos on where to find it? only for windows=
<untuser> the only chance there is, is a system that manages to complettly emulate the android apps as good as natively, than there would definetelly be the possibility that it could be "a thing"
<ogra_> Isotop7, sorry, no idea
<Isotop7> ogra_ : okay thanks :)
<ogra_> untuser, god forbid ! ... surely not
<ogra_> untuser, that would be called android then :)
<hypermist> So question how does one backup his android os and all before he starts ubuntu-touch
<untuser> but building a app-community as large as that of the playstore&"apple"-store i sadly think thats not  every gonna happen :)
<ogra_> untuser, if you would want to run an android app today you could indeed bundle your execution env together with the apk in a click package for ubuntu ... but it would not be able to accress HW or system data the same way it can on android ... the UI concept wouldnt work etc etc
<ogra_> it would be an awful experience
<hypermist> I guess i could be smart and install an android emu on my computer xD
<hypermist> if i still need to use android apps
<hypermist> Just wont be able to use bluetooth ones
<untuser> ogra_: and those major things are what stopped me in believing there would ever be something comparable to android in its community-size yet fully free in the sense of FOSS
<hypermist> ogra_, can you point me in the right direction for. backing up my android before hand
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> hypermist, nops, but i bet google can help you there
<hypermist> xD
<untuser> i mean look at maemo/meego/joola/sailfish all absolutelly nice projects that are ether dead or in a catatonic state (sailfish anyone :P?)
 * ogra_ hasnt actually touched android in nearly two years 
<hypermist> Or the wiki might help me ;)
<ogra_> untuser, well, ubuntu is close to enter the chinese market, just give it more time ;)
<untuser> ogra_: "the chinese will fix it" :D
<ogra_> well, they will surely bring a different and larger userbase
<hypermist> Chinese always bring stuff to a larger base
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> Even with their knockoff phones
<hypermist> ^_^
<untuser> hey maybe, but is their usebase and their needs therefore so much different than "ours" meaning would they really want something that the western-userbase isn't interested in (android&ios alternative)
<ogra_> if the biggest telco in the country sells it ? sure, why not
<untuser> ogra_: you're talking about meizu right? :P
<ogra_> meizu is a manufacturer
<ogra_> i'm talking about china mobile
<ogra_> (teh cooperation has been announced several times ... )
<untuser> ogra_: iam not so much up to date in that regard and  just check on it every 1-2 years as the progress in that matter hasn't been that fast-paced lately :P
<ogra_> there is a difference between having the phone on sale via some online store of having it offered by a carrier
<untuser> ogra_: yet there has to be a reason to use it in favor or some well established "android-tive", and that difference is what is missing atm
<untuser> of*
<ogra_> not sure what you mean by 1-2 years ... the first official release was only beginning of the year
<ogra_> and even that is still "for enhusiasts"
<hypermist> well the ubuntu-touch wiki was helpful
 * hypermist slowly backs up his phone
<ogra_> as i said, it took google several years to even get remotely up to speed vs IOS
<untuser> ogra_: the whole "a true linux-phone" idea that's been ghosting around for atleast the time since maemo came out :)
<ogra_> well and it is there :)
<ogra_> in several variations
<ogra_> and ubuntu phone wont go away ... as i said, it is the base of the future desktop and convergence
<untuser> ogra_: ubuntu touch is just another one in the still-standing boot hoping for a fresh breeeze to push them forward :P
<ogra_> even if it doesnt sell much, the next gen desktop is based on it
<hypermist> i feel like this back up is gunna take forever Hahha
<hypermist> 4.05gb free out of 12.9gb.
<untuser> ogra_: i digged the "converge-idea" totally  when the kickstarter-campaign presented it, totally backed it as long as it was truely "one" in the sense of a desktop-replacement
<hypermist> Hmmm yea thats gunna take a bit to backup haha
<ogra_> untuser, yeah, sadly it failed ... else there would have been more people hired and the development would have been way way faster
<ogra_> but you can see the direction was right by seeing microsoft copy the concept ;)
<ogra_> (like many UI ideas from ubuntu phone can suddenly be found in latest IOS)
<untuser> and i still think that that is a thing that could be a "hit" and i will hate if microsoft is going to be the first one to get the "convergence"-idea up&running
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> canonical have ~600 employees ... only a small fraction of them works on the phone
<untuser> ogra_: the didn't yet i hope? :P
<ogra_> MS has a few more people it can throw at the problem :)
<ogra_> s/canonical have/canonical has/
<untuser> ogra_: yea probably the same number, but only for that specific  problem
<untuser> ;)
<ogra_> i'd probably put one digit more in ... but who knows :)
 * hypermist tries to paitently wait for my phone to backup
<untuser> hypermist: bootloop & failed backup up ahead! ;)
<untuser> hypermist: just kidding ;)
<hypermist> I know the risk of changing roms
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> So how well does skype work on ubuntu-touch ?
<ogra_> not at all yet
<hypermist> Crep
<hypermist> Super crap
<hypermist> xD
<ogra_> tell microsoft :)
<hypermist> Why would it be in the app store if it didn't work xD?
<ogra_> ask the guy who uploaded it
<ogra_> i think it is a webapp ...
<ogra_> might work for messaging
<hypermist> yea thats all i need
 * ogra_ has nno skype account
<hypermist> Haha
<DanChapman> I think it loads the desktop UI so it's not mobile friendly
<untuser> hypermist: there are 3 rules: 1) back it the f. up before proceeding 2) have a spare nokai 3210 at hand just in case 3) follow rule 1&2
<hypermist> untuser, i dont have a spare phone
<hypermist> Xd
<untuser> thats never a good thing as we all know, whatever could go wrong will possibly go wrong :P
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> If that happens
<hypermist> it looks like its saving time xD
<hypermist> saving money that is
<hypermist> xD
<untuser> does "ubuntu touch" even run okay-ish on the n4? the only thing i remember about the n4 was it's glittery-backsite and that it broke already when you looked too long too focused at it :D
<untuser> i personally know about 5 blokes including me that had their n4-backsite cracked :P
 * ogra_ only had the from cracked on his 
<ogra_> *front
<hypermist> untuser, with what you said about the whatever could go wrong reminded me of a kevin bloody wilson song
<Isotop7> untuser : make it six!
<untuser> hypermist: kevin bloody wilson doesn't ring a bell, but it's usally best to take that as a given and therefore take as many as possible safety procussions just in case, to be on the safe-site
<untuser> Isotop7: don't make direct eye-contact or it's gonna crack!
<untuser> ;)
<hypermist> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao5Kq0hJwzY all i have his the link i didn't open it so it could be horrible untuser
<hypermist> Bad words in the song btw
<hypermist> xD
<untuser> i will check it asap, gtgn :)
<untuser> good luck with your n4!
<bkchr> Hi, i need to debug on ubuntu touch, but everytime my gdb prints "Backtrace stopped: previous frame identical to this frame (corrupt stack?)". Any ideas? The program didn't crash, so the stack should be corrupt^^
<hypermist> still backing up
<hypermist> xD
<Isotop7> ogra_ : omg, its back alive...thank you very very much :)
<hypermist> god damnit i open a game.
<hypermist> and now my backup stopped
<hypermist> >_>
<hypermist> now i dont know if i got all my apk's and stuff
<hypermist> had to restart the command
<hypermist> :\
<tathhu> morning..:D
<hypermist> Morning tathhu
<hypermist> i have a feeling my backup stopped
<hypermist> :
<tathhu> don't do it :P
<hypermist> no but seriously i think cause it stopped before
<hypermist> It just rekt my backup
<hypermist> what do you know.. it did
<hypermist> GAH
<tathhu> Rip in pepperonis
<hypermist> Lol xD
<hypermist> annoying thing each time it stops it has to restart...
<hypermist> wish it wasnt 5:26am..
<popey> Good news! It isn't (here)
<jgdx> yeah, that would've sucked
<hypermist> Im so tired
<hypermist> But i ahve to get ubuntu-touch installed first
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> its gunna be 6am in no time ;(
<tathhu> lol
<tathhu> :D
<hypermist> im that tired i feel sick
<hypermist> :(
<hypermist> Well thats a good thing its booting ubuntu touch
<hypermist> and i feel like im going to collapse
<hypermist> its installed skype is installed and thats all im worried about
<hypermist> GOodnight im so god damn tired
<phablet> hello world
<tathhu> return 0;
<maggots> this phone is actually really cool once you enable r/w
<tathhu> test for me if you can really use livestreamer :P
<wilque> ubuntu no brasil
<wilque> ubuntu phone in brazil ?
<wilque> já existe um pacote de tradução do ubuntu phone para o brasil
<wilque> já existe um pacote de tradução do ubuntu phone para o brasil ?
<lakitu> hey - is ubuntu touch ready for a touchscreen desktop monitor?
<lakitu> got my answer, i think
<lakitu> best to all here - take care
<phablet> quit
<phablet> exit
<mariogrip> is the dev files from /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/dev used? do android use them?
<ogra_> yes, these are the container dev files (dont touch them)
<ogra_> if you want to fiddle with them do it from lxc-console ... not from outside the container
<mariogrip> okey, thanks
<nyl> hi, any nexus phone users here?
<nyl> i have a small issue with installing ubuntu touch
<nyl> stuck at google logo on mako
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Phone-Estimate-25k
<lotuspsychje> good work devs!!!
<lotuspsychje> you guys have changed the world already
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-26
<cc> hi,pals
<cc> https://thepb.in/p/Q1hBng33GV4H8
<cc> how can i make it possible
<duflu> cc: If you can't buy an Ubuntu phone then see if you can buy a Nexus 4 or Nexus 5 and install Ubuntu on it
<cc> i already have one
<cc> Meizu pro 5
<duflu> cc: The best advice I can find is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<sil2100> pitti: hey! I noticed that two of the unity8 autopkgtests are failing possibly due to not using ubuntu-keyboard from -proposed
<sil2100> pitti: is it somehow possible to re-run those tests with all-proposed?
<pitti> sil2100: sure; you can even do it yourself now
<sil2100> Oooh
<pitti> (since last week or so)
<sil2100> How? Through the recycle icon?
<pitti> sil2100: grab the URL from the recycle icon and append &all-proposed=1
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> pitti: awesome!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<pitti> sil2100: I don't want to expose that on excuses.html, as it would look totally confusing and cluttering, and second one shold know what she's doing when using that
<pitti> sil2100: as this would usually point out too lax dependencies
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, makes sense
<pitti> sil2100: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#queue-ubuntu-yakkety-i386 → worked
<pitti> sil2100: (still working on the infra, test will start in a bit)
<cc> duflu: thanks a lot,does that mean it must has WIFI?
<duflu> cc: Yes, either a smart TV with wifi or one of the listed adapters plugged in
<duflu> I'm not sure if there is a cabled solution for the Pro 5
<sil2100> \o/
<cc> duflu: by the way,i want to install some file like .click
<cc> but it told me i have no application to open
<cc> what do i need ?
<duflu> I don't know. Someone else here might
<cc> pitti: hi,do you know which application can make my phone open .click?
<cc> i'm new on ubuntu phone
<pitti> sorry, I don't
<pitti> "sudo click install"?
<cc> :(
<pitti> (I don't know if there is a graphical UI for that)
<cc> 1.i download a package,named "shadowsocks.ubuntu-dawndily_1.0.5_armhf.click"
<cc> but i cant run it
<cc> it told me i have no application to run it
<MCMic> cc: Where and why did you download this?
<cc> i want to use vpn on my phone
<cc> and i search it on google
<cc> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/shadowsocks.ubuntu-dawndiy
<MCMic> cc: you can install this with the openstore
<MCMic> cc: https://open.uappexplorer.com/docs#install
<MCMic> Follow the 4 steps of how to install and then you should have an openstore app in which you can browse and install openstore packages
<MCMic> Oh, does someone manage to send sound to a bluetooth speaker?
<MCMic> When I tried I could pair, but then I did not find how to tell the music app to send the sound to it, same failure with the browser (youtube video, sound came out of the phone instead of the speaker).
<mardy> Mirv: hi! I just commented on bug 1613670; I think you need to reopen it :-(
<ubot5> bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613670
<cc> MCMic: it told me
<cc> "could not resolve:openstore.openstore-team_0.10._armhf.click"
<MCMic> cc: then you might not be in the download folder
<cc> 0.103
<MCMic> You did download the file?
<cc> yes
<MCMic> (on your phone)
<cc> i have download it
<cc> on my phone
<MCMic> And you went to the download folder in the terminal?
<MCMic> you should see the file if you do «ls»
<cc> i can see what i have download in my phone
<cc> oh,maybe i'm wrong
<cc> MCMic: when i download the openstore,i cant run it
<popey> cc: installed it?
<cc> yeah,i cant install it
<popey> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted openstore.openstore-team_0.10._armhf.click
<cc> it told me i have no application to run it
<vwxyz> can someone help me installing ubuntu touch on my lenovo a1000 smartphone
<popey> vwxyz: I don't think it's been ported to that yet
<cc> so , i tpye "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted openstore.openstore-team_0.10._armhf.click "on terminal
<popey> yes
<cc> and it told me could not resolve:openstore.openstore-team_0.10._armhf.click
<popey> yes
<popey> you need to install it first
<vwxyz> popey : how  can i port an ubuntu touch image to it?
<cc> but i cant install it ,that's the problem
<popey> cc: have you typed the above command?
<popey> in the directory where the open store click is?
<k1l> vwxyz: Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<popey> vwxyz: see the porting link above
<popey> (in the topic)
<cc> popey: where can i find it
<MCMic> popey: The command tells him «could not resolve:openstore.openstore-team_0.10._armhf.click», I guess he’is in the wrong folder
<cc> when i download it ,i can see it on my
<cc> Browser
<popey> it's easier to do this over adb from a pc tbh
<popey> wget the click url and then issue the pkcon command
<popey> all from adb from a pc
<vwxyz> popey : can you then help me with that... I didn't understand anything
<popey> vwxyz: no, but the people in #ubports might
<popey> cc: so:- enable developer mode on your phone, and attach via usb cable to pc
<popey> cc: on pc:- adb shell
<vwxyz> popey : okaaay thanks popey
<popey> cc: in adb, run wget https://open.uappexplorer.com/api/download/openstore.openstore-team/openstore.openstore-team_0.103_armhf.click
<popey> cc: then pkcon install local-install --allow-untrusted openstore.openstore-team_0.103_armhf.click
<popey> job done
<MCMic> I did it without adb
<MCMic> I think it’s simpler just to type the command on the phone it’s not that long
<MCMic> cc: You need to go in the download folder on your phone terminal, using «cd» command to change directory
<MCMic> Should be «cd Downloads»
<MCMic> cc: Then you can check with «ls» that you see the openstore click file
<MCMic> If yes you can run the pkcon command
<cc> MCMic: where can i download folder?
<MCMic> cc: What??
<cc> sorry
<cc> cd
<MCMic> You just need to go in the right folder before running the command, the one with you downloads
<MCMic> *your downloads
<MCMic> On my phone the command for this is «cd Downloads»
<MCMic> I guess it’s the same on yours, you need to try and then run «ls» to check if you see the openstore file or not
<cc> you mean i should tpye "cd download"on terminal?
<cc> when i type " cd downloads",it told me "No such file or directory
<MCMic> No, "cd Downloads"
<MCMic> Case is important
<cc> ho
<cc> it's right
<cc> and then?
<MCMic> "ls"
<cc> "ls"?
<MCMic> And see if there is the openstore file in the list it gives you
<cc> yeah
<cc> i see it
<MCMic> So "pkcon install local-install --allow-untrusted openstore.openstore-team_0.103_armhf.click" should work now
<cc> debsig:Origin Signature chenk failed.This deb might not be signed
<cc> what's that?
<cc> it's time to leave now,i'll back tomorrow,MCMic,thanks for your help
<vandenoever> i'd like to file a bug for the hotspot on ubuntu touch, what bugtracker is that?
<duflu> vandenoever: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug
<duflu> At least that's a starting point
<popey> vandenoever: which device?
<vandenoever> duflu: meizu mx4
<vandenoever> basically, to get hotspot working, i first have to enable it in system settings and then with the notification toggle
<vandenoever> so the toggles are somehow not properly connected
<sil2100> pitti: I know you're probably busy, but I just wanted to make sure that all is good - is there a way to check if the unity8 amd64 re-run of autopkgtests with all-proposed is queued somewhere?
<matv1> vandenoever you might also check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network
<sil2100> pitti: since the i386 finished successfully, but the amd64 one didn't seem to get run yet?
<pitti> sil2100: I saw it queued earlier, so should be good; but I don't remember if it was on all arches
<pitti> sil2100: the queue view is a bit broken right now, it often leaves out queued entries
<sil2100> Ah, ok, thanks
<pitti> sil2100: actually it did run: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/unity8/yakkety/amd64
<vandenoever> ah, reported already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1589149
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1589149 in Canonical System Image "the two Hotspots buttons seem to disagree" [High,Confirmed]
<pitti> sil2100: it just finished quickly on uninstallability
<ondra> javier4_ if you want to get rid of them, then just git clean -fdx will do the trick
<Mirv> mardy: :( but wasn't even the final silo tested as well earlier? or was it confusing that the scrolling worked but clicking not? finally, is it all about the webview and not something that would require what just landed for ubuntuone-credentials to fix blank page https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/loader-1620338/+merge/305193 ?
<pitti> sil2100: search for "broken count: 35"
<mardy> Mirv: the U1 is a different issue, it doesn't use the webview and is about unity8; this one is about webview and unity7
<mardy> Mirv: AFAICT, scrolling always worked; it's when getting focus, that the problem manifests itself
<mardy> Mirv: you are not basing Qt on 5.6.1, are you?
<javier4_> ondra, I could get rid, stash, or simply branch them and checkout on original commit and restart from that, that's not a problem... What I really need is a safe way to get ALL the modifications Ubuntu applied to aosp tree. That's why I asked you if the initial commit of the branch is a plain aosp, or an already modified version.
<ondra> javier4_ build repository is heavily modified by mtk, so usually you have to dump down patches and apply them one by one by hand. Or if you do not want to do it patch by patch, dump big diff and do it as one big diff
<ondra> javier4_ so do you want it as diff on file level, or as set of patches for each git repo?
<ondra> javier4_ set of patches  you can apply as git am --3way <patch set>
<ondra> javier4_ though I think it won't work that we as you probably lack history, so 3way merge usually fails
<javier4_> ondra, I could give a chance to the automatic apllying, but due to modifications inside mtk tree, I doubt they would fit as-they-are. So probably a file-per-file diff should be preferable. The fact is that I have to be sure that I will get ALL the differences betwenn pure AOSP and Ubuntu.
<ondra> javier4_ there are only few problematic ones, build and frameworks, rest usually applies almost clean or with little help
<ondra> javier4_ to be sure to take it all, take it patch by patch
<ondra> javier4_ if you take is as massive diff, it's easy to miss something as there are then too many changes in build dir  you can't be sure what is mtk change and what is Ubuntu related
<NeKit> I think, another patch by patch approach advantage is that you keep those changes in git history with basic description for them
<Mirv> mardy: sorry I don't get what you asked on the basing part?
<javier4_> Nekit, didn't you say in private that you used the big diff approach?
<Mirv> mardy: 5.6.1 is the newest upstream release and the one in yakkety + xenial (plus big pile of our patches)
<NeKit> <NeKit> git am for most of patches, and manually where it failed
<NeKit> I mean that if git am fails to apply patch, you need to do it manually
<Mirv> mardy: and you were testing the 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu5~1
<NeKit> but it will be a small change and not a big diff
<mardy> Mirv: right, now I remember, that I was not testing the upstream 5.6.1, but 5.6, which probably has many more patches on top
<javier4_> NeKit, oh... git am on every single patch. Now i understand.
<NeKit> you can use git am on all the patches for specific repo at once, it will apply them step by step and ask to do it manually when it fails, then continue
<Mirv> mardy: hmm, right I don't remember either if you tested the final PPA or not. but given that you tried with and without that patch, it's still weird it wouldn't work with the patch.
<Mirv> mardy: maybe there's something else touching the same files between 5.6.1 and 5.6 tip?
<mardy> Mirv: yep, I suspect that... I'll try some bisecting
<Mirv> mardy: my plan is to land 5.6.2 (+ our patches) to xenial-overlay eventually, but that won't help yakkety users
<javier4_> NeKit, ondra , I have another doubt: the mtk tree on which I would apply the patches, is not divided into many repos. It's just a huge unique repo. Will I be able to apply on it the various big dump taken with git format-patch from the various sub-repos Ubuntu is divided into?
<NeKit> I created new repos as in AOSP structure for parts I needed to apply patches too
<NeKit> *to
<sil2100> pitti: the ubuntu-keyboard thing worries me a bit, since the amd64 unity8 autopkgtest is failing because of ubuntu-keyboard being uninstallable - and that's uninstallable because, huh, ubuntu-keyboard-data is not available for the latest keyboard version
<sil2100> pitti: e.g. doing apt-cache policy ubuntu-keyboard-data on a yakkety-amd64 chroot returns only 0.100+16.10.20160818-0ubuntu1, no mention of the 0.100+16.10.20160921-0ubuntu1 version in proposed
<sil2100> (with -proposed enabled)
<Mirv> ahayzen: not sure who is leading the ticket https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 but the next step would be testing the built silo and getting the Lander Signoff clicked to "Approved" if it works ok. comment on the bug report would be ok too.
<sil2100> pitti: what could be the cases when a certain binary package is missing from -proposed? I checked the changes of the package but there's nothing that could have caused it, just a dep change
<Trevinho> mardy: about that system settings issue... I've that also in my xenial+overlay installation
<javier4_> NeKit, did you create them on mtk tree or on the ubuntu one?
<NeKit> mtk tree
<sil2100> pitti: so, in this case it seems that even though ubuntu-keyboard=0.100+16.10.20160921-0ubuntu1 is available in -proposed, ubuntu-keyboard-data=0.100+16.10.20160921-0ubuntu1 is not
<NeKit> the tree I have is without any git repos at all
<sil2100> (while both come from the same source)
<ahayzen> Mirv, ok thanks i'm going to give it a try tonight, if it works i'll let you know :-)
<javier4_> NeKit, Mine was too, then I initialized one on it, but a big one. Non a wise choice.
<Mirv> ahayzen: ok! or get Jim to test it, whichever is fine.
<mardy> Trevinho: you mean the webview turning white when it gets focus?
<ogra_> Trevinho, overlay seems pretty broken currently (i tried it on the WE. empty apps scope, cant create U1 account)
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, using libqtdbusmock, do you ever get failures where a name fails to appear on the bus in time?
<pete-woods> jgdx: usually only if the build server is incredibly slow
<pete-woods> jgdx: it's (IIRC) a 30 second timeout
<sil2100> pitti: ok, nvm my earlier ping, cjwatson helped out with that
<sil2100> (it was actually my fault partially)
<pete-woods> so sometimes with our heavily overloaded build system the python daemons can take longer than that to grab the DBus name
<jgdx> pete-woods, we seem to hit it quite frequently on our jaas. Do you see that? Or have you taken steps to mitigate the risk for it to happen?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I don't use JAAS at the moment because half the indicator-network tests just timeout due to its slowness
<jgdx> pete-woods, what times out?
<pete-woods> sometimes things like you are experiencing there
<pete-woods> where even reasonable timeouts of 30+ seconds are failing
<pete-woods> but the other thing it exposes is that there are still a few race conditions in the tests
<pete-woods> and it makes those fail with regularity
<pete-woods> however, I don't have the time to fix those right now
<pete-woods> so for the moment, we're just using CI train
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay. Looking at the time stamps and run times of those tests, that corresponds with what you're telling me. But I'm partly suspecting the kind of template used has something to do with the timeouts.
<jgdx> the bluetooth template seems to always produce something on the bus, e.g.
 * pete-woods listens
<jgdx> that's all I've got
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> e.g. made me think there was more
<pete-woods> jgdx: that's a very interesting observation
<pete-woods> however the ordering could be significant
<pete-woods> it could also be a bug in one of the templates, as you're implying
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'll take a look at it, maybe I can find something interesting
<pete-woods> jgdx: what I'd really like to see is you guys moving back to using the shared templates
<pete-woods> as they have had a lot of fixes applied to them
<pete-woods> and then at least both of us are singing from the same hymn sheet with our tests
<ogra_> record ... or it didnt happen !
<jgdx> pete-woods, yea… But we have to migrate to shared templates after we've rewritten most of the AP tests into unit tests. but time
<pete-woods> I understand
<pete-woods> would be great to see you using qmltestrunner
<pete-woods> instead of AP
<pete-woods> should give you much more reliable tests
<pete-woods> anyway, not my job to push requirements onto you :)
<jgdx> yeah, that work has started, and e.g. the network panel now uses mostly qmltestrunner
<jgdx> + nm mock via libqdbusmock
<ondra> javier4_ yeah that is usual mtk style, as they use internally perforce so they throw over the fence one huge repo with no history
<ondra> javier4_ so you won't able to use git apply or git am in this case
<ondra> javier4_ all manual work
<Trevinho> mardy: yeah speaking of the white webview
<pitti> sil2100: that sounds like binNEW, let me check
<pitti> sil2100: hm, I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<mardy> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1613670/comments/16 now I'm making a rebuild from the yakkety sources, with that patch in, to double check that it's indeed helping
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [High,Confirmed]
<pitti> sil2100: ah, good
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, resolved, it was caused by a double-copy to UNAPPROVED, with both migrating to the -proposed pocket and superseeding eachother (with the same version number)
<sil2100> Crazy stuff
<sverzegnassi> faenil: ping
<mardy> Mirv: yes, it helps! That's the patch! Can you please put it in a silo?
<Mirv> mardy: right, I was just checking that indeed it's not in 5.6.1 despite being put to 5.6 branch before 5.6.1 release.
<Mirv> mardy: sir, yes, sir
<mardy> :-)
<faenil> sverzegnassi: pong
<sverzegnassi> faenil: o/ Do you have a moment so we can discuss about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1627078 ? :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627078 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ScrollBars and ScrollView - add 'isDragged' or 'isScrolling' property" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> sverzegnassi: sure
<faenil> zsombi: you there?
<zsombi> faenil: yes
<faenil> zsombi: can you have a look ^
<zsombi> faenil: sverzegnassi: ok, read the comments
<zsombi> faenil: sverzegnassi: for the sake of QQC2 compatibility, we could add a pressed property to the scrollbars. question is do we need similar thing to ScrollView?
<sverzegnassi> zsombi: as long as each ScrollBar can be accessed from ScrollView, I'd say it's okay
<faenil> zsombi: ScrollView already exposes the scrollbars, so you can manually bind to horizontalScrollbar.pressed
<zsombi> sverzegnassi: ok, so we can go for a readonly alias names as pressed
<sverzegnassi> zsombi, faenil: that's great! thanks!
<faenil> one other question, which is still pending time/investigation, is whether ScrollView should instantiate both scrollbars every time (which it does, at the moment, for simplicity/time)
<faenil> zsombi: ok, can you comment on hte bug please?
<zsombi> faenil: sure
<faenil> I'm not sure when I'll have the time to do the change, it might have to go through yu guys
<faenil> you*
<faenil> (it's not just about the property, it's about making sure the semantic of that property is correct)
<sverzegnassi> faenil: np, I can workaround it for now, by binding to the 'verticalVelocity' of the Flickable, as suggested in the report
<faenil> sverzegnassi: mmm I'd expect verticalyVelocity == 0 while you're dragging the scrollbar
<sverzegnassi> faenil: ack, right! ScrollBar sets 'contentX/contentY' directly... ok, no problem, i can disable that overlay for now :)
<faenil> sverzegnassi: heh :)
<javier4_> ondra, shouldn't work at all, or should it fails time to time needing manual intervention, as NeKit said?
<NeKit> you can't use 3-way-merge due to lack of history, but can use git am/git apply if you create the repos yourself
<Raghuveer> help
<Raghuveer> HELP
<dobey> !ask | Raghuveer
<ubot5> Raghuveer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> !ask | Raghuveer
<ogra_> bah, dobey beats me
<dobey> heh
<ogra_> seems we scared him
<ogra_> (or her)
<dobey> because someone falling into your taxi cab and yelling HAAALP isn't scary at all
<ogra_> hmpf ... so i'd really like to be able to create a U1 account again :/
<dobey> you can
<dobey> why can't you?
<ogra_> dunno ...
<javier4_> NeKit, thanks again man.
<ogra_> my apps scope is empty on the desktop since the weekend
<dobey> on xenial+overlay, or yakkety?
<ogra_> so i thought i'd be a clever boy and re-create my U1 account ... deleted it ... and now i only get an empty window when trying to add one
<ogra_> xenial+overlay
<ogra_> but even in unity7 i dont get the U1 option
<dobey> the blank window is fixed in overlay now, the fix landed earlier today
<ogra_> running system-settings under U7 gets me the option but the same behaviour
<dobey> yeah, we don't provide a gtk+ plug-in
<ogra_> ah, i'll dist-upgrade then
<dobey> and ubuntu-system-settings requires mir for the trusted prompt stuff
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, it behaves identical on both unities atm :)
<ogra_> ok, dist-upgrade got me something
 * ogra_ needs to wait for some processes to finish before switching to U8 
<dobey> for the apps scope being blank, i'm not sure what exactly would cause that. we switched to using ubuntu-app-launch to get list of installed apps in yakkety/xenial, but it's been working fine for me for several weeks before we landed that, and worked fine for a few others too.
<dobey> ogra_: do you have libertine container with apps configured there?
<ogra_> yes
<dobey> hmmmm
<dobey> how can i create a libertine container on PC?
<ogra_> install the libertine stuff and run libertine-container-manager create ...
<jibel> dobey, blank app scope is bug 1618590
<jibel> it's a crash of scoperunner
<ogra_> aha
<dobey> huh?
<jibel> lp down doesn't help
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1618590 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618590). The error has been logged
<ogra_> is it still ?
<dobey> jibel: is that the QObject::disconnect crash?
<jibel> not only lp
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> yeah, it is
<dobey> then no, that would not cause a blank scope
<jibel> dobey, I filed another bug this morning but Marcus marked it as duplicate of this report
<dobey> that crash happens when the scope is being shut down
<dobey> so results would have already been returned and shown in unity
<jibel> dobey, my original report was [Bug 1627668] [NEW] /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scopes/scoperunner:11:QObject::disconnect:QObject::disconnect:QDBusConnectionPrivate::closeConnection:QDBusConnectionManager::run:QThreadPrivate::start
<dobey> jibel: yes if you filed a bug about that crash it's a duplicate
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1627668 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627668). The error has been logged
<dobey> jibel: but that is a separate issue from getting a blank scope
<jibel> dobey, it's the only error I found
<dobey> jibel: sure. the scope is blank because something is causing it to return 0 results
<jibel> otherwise I've this warning "** (process:4294): WARNING **: Unable to get snap information for 'yakkety': Status code is: 404"
<jibel> there is a unity8 crash too
<jibel> and signon-ui
<dobey> jibel: do you have a libertine container?
<jibel> dobey, I do
<dobey> jibel: ok, i'm trying to create one now. i think maybe there's a bug in ual with getting libertine app info or something.
<jibel> dobey, is there any info I can provide? I cannot find anything obvious from the logs
<dobey> jibel: i just recreated the issue in my vm, so i think i can debug from here now
<dobey> hopefully can figure it out quickly
<jibel> dobey, thanks
<dobey> jibel: when lp comes back on, can you file a new bug about the scope being blank please?
<jibel> dobey, sure
<kgunn> bfiller: hey, is the u8 snap catch up meeting time tomorrow ok?
<bfiller> kgunn, works for me
<jibel> dobey, bug 1627759
<ubot5> bug 1627759 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Blank app scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627759
<jibel> let me know if you need some logs
<davmor2> jibel: I have webbrowser and system-settings vissible in on a fresh install of unity8-desktop-session
<davmor2> -s
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, it only breaks after you set up libertine
<MichalP> Hello, I need flash UT to Meizu MX4 android version. I asking for it many times here without any good answer, but I want try last one if somebody know hot flash UT to MX4. If not I will need to start used ANDROID but this is for me very bad thing. I used UT more than one year on Nexus and I don't wont stop use UT.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Do you have any ideas why Libertine triggers that?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: small implementation difference in the backend in ual i guess
<bregma> prolly triggers some code path
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Is tedg on it to fix?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: i'm looking at it
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: i'm still not sure if i need to change something in the scope too; but i should have a fix today i hope
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Ah, ok.  Do you need any other debugging from me from our Friday debugging session?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: nah, i've set up a libertine container in my VM and can replicate the issue, so i can debug myself now
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Ok, cool.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help test.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: yep i will
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: thanks!
<fw190d13> hello!
<fw190d13> Is there some way to block adds on stock Ubuntu touch browser?
<MichalP> Or do sombody why MTK tool show me error 5000?
<dobey> i guess only mtk would know that
<MichalP> So It looks that no any choice, just leave from UT :(  I tried all method, but all fails....
<MichalP> Ok, anyway thanks. Maybe when will release any new Ut phone and it will more then 100 pcs than I will have lucky to buy. So jump to android now :( . Thanks
<dobey> my best guess with the mtk tool not working would be either usb cable/port/chipset, or the device is locked bootloader
<MichalP> probably locked bootloader (i listen that internacional deveices are locked and chinesse are unlocked. It detect my device good, so looks no way
<Jiraiya_> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-27
<jhonyred> someone from Brazil
<Jiraiya_> Hi, someone online?
<Jiraiya_> hi
<Jiraiya_> sargosse
<Jiraiya_> hannah
<cc> hmm,openstore is a good thing
<cc> it's better than Ubuntu-shop
<lotuspsychje> cc: link?
<cc> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.mikeasoft.cutespotify
<lotuspsychje> cc: cool
<cc> really good!
<cc> one questiong,how to uninstall some applications?i cant find it on ubuntu-shop,so i cant move it out
<cc> scoper
<cc> i find a way to uninstall it
<cc> wow
<cc> is there any good application about irc on ubuntu phone?
<Mirv> mardy: hi! could you test now on otherwise "clean" machine/device the https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 ?
<Mirv> the silo is ready, it's just regenerating diffs now
<mardy> Mirv: ok
<mardy> Mirv: tested, it works!
<mardy> Mirv: though it's hard to tell how clean my machine actually is; but I'm sure that I've the signon-ui from the archive, as well as Qt
<mcphail> cc: IRC clients are difficult as the phone keeps dropping the connection when the app is put into the background or the screen goes off
<Mirv> mardy: ok, great! hopefully this is the real complete fix now :) I'll click Approved on the silo since the autopkgtests will take ages (the whole day or more), but I'll smoke test on phone a bit too
<mcphail> cc: There's a quassel client in the store (which will work with a persistent quassel server back end) but I can't get the client to work properly
<cc> MCMic: i tpye "sudo apt-get install quassel"
<cc> it already download it
<cc> nearly 120M
<cc> but it cant work....and now i dont know how to move it out,
<cc> i cant find it,,,,
<popey> cc: you installed quassel on the phone?
<cc> yeah..
<popey> I wouldn't use apt on the phone..
<cc> ...
<duflu> popey means that OTA updates don't honour apt installed packages. They may go missing or get corrupted at the next OTA
<popey> also, it can fill the phone up
<popey> and if you update packages, it can break boot
<duflu> Indeed
<duflu> popey: Hmm, so why is the command there?
<mcphail> cc: The idea is you install the quassel client from the Store on the phone, and a quassel server on another machine which will maintain a persistent IRC connection
<popey> heh interesting question.
<popey> wonder if apt / dpkg could be removed post image creation
<duflu> popey: The usual answer is unexpected dependencies
<duflu> I want to say remove it but I use it for development
<popey> although, that said people already jump through hoops to make it writable, I imagine they'd "Find a way" Ⓒ Jeff Goldblum
<mcphail> cc: You can run a quassel server on the phone itself, but not by installing with apt-get
<mcphail> (unless you want to break things)
<mcphail> cc: the "mcphail_quassel" user who has just joined the channel is from a quassel server running on my phone. I can connect to it using the quassel client from the store, but it doesn't seem to work weel enough to write to the channel yet
<mcphail> cc: so consider it a "work in progress"
<cc> i see
<mcphail> cc: if the quassel client gets updated, I'll post my server app so others can use it
<ahayzen> Mirv, o/ Hi, i've tested the qtmultimedia silo (1972) and it works \o/, there is a minor change required to qtubuntu-media for it to work. Would it be possible for this branch to be added to the same silo/request? (https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/qtubuntu-media/fix-1510225-isReadOnly-not-respecting-canEditTracks/+merge/306849)
<ahayzen> Mirv, or is it better to ask Jim when he is online?
<Mirv> ahayzen: added, and clicked Build https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972
<ahayzen> Mirv, awesome thanks!
<miumiu> HI everybody
<miumiu> I have 2 mobile oppo r281 & galaxy y duos GT-s6102  and I want install ubuntu touch ?
<miumiu> what the mobile i should choose install ubuntu touch ?
<miumiu> what mobile should I choose ? samsung galaxy y duos gt-s6102 / oppo r281 ?
<jgdx> !devices | miumiu
<ubot5> miumiu: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<miumiu> thanks
<Mirv> oSoMoN: even if I change the user agent for a webapp for the banking site I'm interested in, it throws an error - not immediately like earlier, but later when trying to log in - however, with the same user agent in desktop Firefox with Responsive Design Mode (ie portrait mobile like, and with custom user-agent), it works fine. any idea what they could using to detect it's not really real Chrome but
<Mirv> where Firefox with Chrome user agent is ok?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I did clean .local, .config and .cache in between, because that also seemed to affect (if I had wrong user agent first, it immediately threw error page eve if I fixed a better user agent, if I didn't clean up)
<davmor2> Mirv: is the login initiated in a second window if so check if that is producing the same useragent string
<grandrew> Hi all! does anybody know how to manually start indicator-network? I ran out of free space on my phone and indicator broke and does not start anymore - I want to manually check what is going on
<Mirv> davmor2: no, same window (it doesn't give the slide from bottom to up that happens on some sites)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can you try modifying the global UA string (value of the 'defaultUA' property in /usr/lib/{arch}/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Web/UserAgent02.qml) and see if that works better?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no, similar problem (better than if using no UA agent, but similar to webapp override)
<Mirv> they're detecting some other stuff than UA, but for some reason desktop Firefox faking to be Chrome Mobile is better than Chromium/Oxide faking to be Chrome Mobile
<oSoMoN> Mirv, then I don’t know… afaik firefox is pretty strict about not pretending to be who it isn’t, so I doubt they do anything else than the UA override
<oSoMoN> Mirv, a bug report with a link to your bank’s website to reproduce the issue would be useful (unless it can’t be observed without logging in)
<ogra_> Mirv, he also needs your account data and your login indeed ;)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, happy to provide you the target data for the "test" transfers ;)
<oSoMoN> heh :)
<davmor2> ogra_: that's so kind to to let us target your account for transfers, /me transfers £200 out
<ogra_> \o/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: unfortunately it errors out (with the fake UA) only after netering username and password
<davmor2> ogra_: wouldn't want your account to get too full dude anything I can do to help you out ;)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I tried with frieza too, so it's not about low resolution or anything
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there's a zillion things of course that can be found with javascript
<oSoMoN> Mirv, in the end if a website really insists on not being browser-agnostic, there’s not much we can do…
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh actually it seems there's a possibility of not logging in and getting the error, filing a bug
<oSoMoN> good
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah they want to "officially" support only > 1% browser strings, even thouh they acknowledge it would probably work with Chromium based browsers
<oSoMoN> stupid
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok bug #1628134 filed
<ubot5> bug 1628134 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "OP banking website not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628134
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> it's interesting what they're doing given the Firefox UA hack working
<torusJKL> I also posted this on ask ubuntu : http://askubuntu.com/questions/830154/system-settings-screen-blank-after-ubuntu-phone-upgrade-on-meizu-pro-5
<dobey> wow is freenode getting smacked around by a DDoS?
<k1l> seems so
<davmor2> dobey: looks that way
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-28
<torusJKL> Is it better to flash the downloaded delta OTA files downloaded on my phone than the full files that I can download on my computer?
<torusJKL> Or would flashing of either result to the same?
<Stanley00> torusJKL: I don't think you can flash delta images?
<torusJKL> Stanley00: I mean upgrade an existing OTA-12 with the delta files to the new OTA-13
<Stanley00> torusJKL: ah, I see, in case you didn't modify system partition, I would recommend install via OTA (it's smaller and faster)
<torusJKL> Stanley00: other than been faster is there a difference if I would flash the full OTA download?
<Stanley00> torusJKL: it should be the same, AFAIK
<torusJKL> Stanley00: thanks. Do you might to know why after the OTA upgrade my system settings screen stays completely white? No text, no icons.
<Stanley00> torusJKL: did you ever re-mount / with write permission?
<torusJKL> Stanley00: I did before flashing in the twrp recovery.
<Stanley00> torusJKL: oops, I forgot to ask. what is your phone model? nexus 4?
<torusJKL> Staley00: I'm using a Meizu Pro5 64GB Chinese model. I installed twrp and flashed OTA-12. I don't have any problems on OTA-12 and am now trying to upgrade to OTA-13.
<torusJKL> Stanley00: sorry wrote your nick wrong.
<Stanley00> torusJKL: np :)
<Stanley00> torusJKL: hmm, I think ubuntu touch need its recovery to install OTA, in this case, you have change its recovery with twrp, right?
<Stanley00> torusJKL: if you want to use twrp, I think you have to flash full image then.
<torusJKL_> Stanley00: I got 1 error while upgrading: tar: can't remove old file system/usr/share/doc/libtelepathy-qt5-0: Is a directory
<Stanley00> torusJKL_: I think you should try with full image. I got to go now.
<torusJKL_> Stanley00: I'll try it. Thanks for your time.
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys im trying to port ubuntu touch and im running into a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/23245521/
<RLShiftyDoggit> ive tried cloning CM's dev tree and all that so what should i do
<torusJKL> RLShiftyDoggit: I'm absolutely new to this. Could it be that the file you are looking for has a different name? What are you trying to find in build/core/product_config.mk:234 ?
<Muhriddin> hi there , can i install ubuntu touch on lg G4
<Muhriddin>  /UNIGNORE aavit
<torusJKL> Muhriddin: Here is a list with the supported devices: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: hi! could you please test bug #1618590 with the alternative third patch from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 (yakkety amd64 should be available now already)? it would be a better fix than the one in other silo.
<ubot5> bug 1618590 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "scoperunner crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618590
<cc> Mirv: do you know mrvi?
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: amd64 still building for xenial
<marcustomlinson> I'm on xenial+overlay
<marcustomlinson> I'll try it out when it's ready
<Mirv> cc: no :)
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: oh, ok, yes let's wait for that (which might take some time since there was a flaky test so it's rebuilding)
<Mirv> probably 2h still before the PPA offers it for upgrade
<matv1> gd morning. I have been having download speeds on my BqM10 slow down to an absolute crawl lately
<matv1> I am on rc-proposed. But i have the same channel run on my N4 which flies likethe wind
<matv1> I have been doing speedtests all morning but it looks like the Bq tablet is unique in having this issue
<matv1> what can I do to investigate deeper?
<matv1> oh fwiw only download speed is bad. upload is as good as on any other device. Ut or other
<popey> how are you testing?
<matv1> popey a reliable online speedtest site. on the same wifi network. Even assuring i am always using the same ap.
<popey> I would test using wget from another machine on the lan
<matv1> as said on both n4, bqm10 and a windows laptop
<matv1> popey I will try that too
<Mirv> maybe running ping 8.8.8.8 in terminal for a while to see if packets are being dropped
<popey> matv1: I can do some testing here too, I have numerous devices, and can compare like with like on them to see if my m10 is as bad as yours.
<matv1> popey hang on I am momentarily plagued by actual work :) will be back on this in 20 mins hopefully
<popey> matv1: np, I will do some tests and let you know what I find
<matv1> popey thnks
<matv1> popey Mirv back
<matv1> Mirv ping doesnt drop any packages and seems to return fine
<popey> gonna test mine once I get it on the wifi :)
<matv1> popey wget gives me the same result. extremely slow on the M10, blazing fast on the N4
<matv1> popey much appreciated. Anything else I can do, that you can think of ?
<Nirgal> Hi there. Does anyone know a way to record a video while telephoning? "Camera" application goes to pause as soon as you put another scope on...
<popey> lemme test first
<matv1> sure
<duflu> Assuming it used to work you should bisect the problem with 'ubuntu-device-flash --revision=N ...'
<duflu> Although that's only really useful on an unstable channel, not stable
<popey> matv1: 2.4ghz wifi or 5ghz?
<torusJKL> Hi. When I format system and flash a fresh OTA-13 on my Pro 5 (64GB) it works well.
<torusJKL> But when I leave OTA-12 and flash OTA-13 over it I can't use the system settings naymore.
<torusJKL> It stays blank.
<popey> jgdx: ^ one for you maybe?
<torusJKL> Any idea how I could get on the bottom of this?
<matv1> popey not sure what I am on now. It should do both. How can I tell on ut
<torusJKL> Or is there a way to restore my data (sms, apps etc.) from the OTA-12 to OTA-13?
<popey> matv1: ..
<popey> bq 4.5 2.4GHz rc-proposed 3.5-4MB/s
<popey> meizu pro 5 5GHz rc-proposed ~5MB/s
<popey> bq m10 5GHz rc-proposed ~5MB/s
<popey> I see no diff between bq m10 and my pro 5 or bq e4.5
<popey> that's wgetting an iso from another machine on the lan
<matv1> popey right that all looks good to me
<matv1> is it possible to force the M10 to 2.4Ghz on your side ?
<matv1> just to see
<popey> yes
<popey> one mo
<popey> matv1: 4.5MB/s on 2GHz
<matv1> popey right good for you. not for me :)
<popey> heh, sorry
<popey> knock down any walls between you and the AP? :)
<matv1> how can i tell if i am using 2.4 or 5 ghz ?
<matv1> popey the AP is exactly over my head actualy
<popey> iwconfig
<popey> first line next to wlan0 will show it
<matv1> oh that still works haha. I am always using desktop commands that dont work in the ut terminal that I am assuming nothing does :D
<popey> :)
<matv1> popey I am on 2.4
<matv1> How did you force the switch to 5 ?
<popey> i have two access points
<matv1> oh
<popey> and the frequency is in the name
<matv1> I see
<duflu> matv1: Your modem/router should let you name the two frequencies differently
<duflu> Erm, two bands
<matv1> duflu i am in an enterprise network
<popey> how slow is slow?
<popey> and are you on rc-proposed or stable ota?
<matv1> i am on rc-proposed on both the N4 and the M10
<matv1> slow is about 10 k/s on the M10
<popey> ouch
<matv1> tops
<popey> I'm just on a domestic wifi, be interested to see if you get same on a cafe network or home wifi
<matv1> popey yeah I was planning to do that. But that really is irrelevant as the N4 does the same with speeds approaching 4M/s
<matv1> the same wget i mean
<popey> well, it could at least focus attention
<popey> if the m10 is fast on home wifi, then we need to see what's odd about your work wifi
<matv1> popey hmmm loking closer I see some differences in iwconfig that are odd
<matv1> I am in a school where I work. We use eduroam. The N4 shows an ESSID as ´eduroam´ but the M10 doesnt
<matv1> allthough the wifi connection on both does show eduroam. And i have no other network in this area enabled
<matv1> also the accesspoint id is the same for both
<matv1> it looks to me like peap/mschapv2 isnt playing nice with lower level nw stack :/
<matv1> i will try and lure an it person around into my problem on this side.
<matv1> they might be able to see what the AP is actualy doing different when I connect
<matv1> popey duflu Mirv thanks very much for thinking with me. TBC..
<popey> np
<jgdx> torusJKL, hey, still around?
<matv1> popey I am back. seems I had flash of enlightenment
 * popey braces for impact
<matv1> nothing to do with Ap´s :D
<matv1> bluetooth was running on the M10. and wasnt on the N4
<jgdx> popey, will take a look, thanks!
<matv1> thats the entire cause
<popey> thanks jgdx
<popey> waaaat
<popey> blewtooth causes wifi to slow?
<popey> that's pretty crappy
<matv1> popey i suddenly remember that it was on here or else the mailing list that someone mentioned something similar
<matv1> no bells are ringing on your side?
<matv1> the only difference, it occured to me that I was running in desktop mode on the M10 so bt was running and active
<popey> lemme test
<matv1> I am sure it was in the mail archive I saw this pass. I am diving in to find
<popey> bluetooth is on here, but not associated with anything
<popey> ooh, bingo
<popey> 33K/s
<popey> while the bluetooth radio is trying to associate with the telly, wifi bandwidth drops through the floor
<popey> once it stopped trying, wifi sped up again
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: xenial is now ready too
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: cool, will give it a go
<torusJKL> jgdx: I'm here.
<matv1> popey haa!
<matv1> popey now what ?
<popey> file a bug
<matv1> popey against what?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: yeah, looks good. no crash
<matv1> popey will do
<ogra_> things
<popey> matv1: lemme know the bug number and I'll confirm
<matv1> sure. this is indeed pretty awfull. gimme a minute
<matv1> ogra_ also seems to have gone to another level of enlightenment :)
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: wow, that's excellent news! I'll (or you can) +1 the codereview of that commit and shall begin landing of this qtbase instead of the previous one.
<ogra_> haha
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: link to the commit?
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/172173/
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: oh I dont have my account set up to do that
<matv1> popey did you by any chance check if your other devices have the same problem when pairing a bt device?
<matv1> I didnt yet
<popey> no
<matv1> ok i will check that first
<popey> matv1: doesn't appear to happen on the pro 5
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: ok
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: trying to fix it :/ My name is "Anonymous User" apparently
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: they've had the unified login for some time, but I forget what was the best top page to try enabling all of it :) https://bugreports.qt.io/ etc
<jamesh> mardy: ping: Could I pick your brain about an online-accounts issue I'm seeing?
<mardy> jamesh: sure
<popey> matv1: yes, it happens (but not so pronounced I think) on the bq e4.5
<popey> matv1: no, it is as pronounced, 30Kb/s
<jamesh> mardy: so I'm trying to get some code working with account-plugin-owncloud
<matv1> popey also on the N4. it absolutely kills the wifi :O
<jamesh> mardy: I can see the account through online-accounts-api, but can't get the username or password
<mardy> jamesh: can you start a dbus-monitor and see what happens while you try to authenticate?
<jamesh> mardy: I poked around manually using d-feet, and it looks like Authenticate() is returning keys "UserName" and "Secret", while the client library wants "Username" and "Password"
<mardy> jamesh: ouch, lemme check
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: ok, approved
<marcustomlinson> or at least acked
<jamesh> the entire response from the Authenticate() method call was {'Secret': 'jamesh', 'UserName': 'james'}
<matv1> popey oh wait. someone already found it before us
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1598584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598584 in frieza "wifi slows to a crawl when bluetooth is enabled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jamesh> where those values were the user name and password I'd set
<mardy> jamesh: the client is correct, can you please file a bug?
<jamesh> mardy: against account-plugins?
<mardy> jamesh: no, against online-accounts-api
<matv1> oh my in early july that was :O
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: thanks, I +1:d too.
<matv1> popey last comment from pmcgowan says milestone:13 --> backlog
<matv1> what does that mean?
<jgdx> torusJKL, I added a comment on your askubuntu q
<popey> matv1: means it's not fixed yet, and is in the queue with all the others
 * popey me-toos it
 * matv1 does the same
<torusJKL> jgdx: cool, thanks.
<torusJKL> jgdx: When should I take the log, just after opening the systems window?
<popey> matv1: maybe poke pmcgowan when he wakes in a couple of hours, and ask if it can be re-prioritised, it's his call
<matv1> popey Isnt he irish?
<matv1> popey nm
<jamesh> mardy: filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/online-accounts-api/+bug/1628473 -- do you need any more information?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628473 in online-accounts-api (Ubuntu) "Unable to retrieve username/password for owncloud provider" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> will do
<popey> matv1: he's US based
<matv1> right
<matv1> I was afraid that came across as an irish joke, which it wasnt
<popey> :D
<popey> I'm sure Pat does a mean Oirish accent if pushed :)
<matv1> popey I will do that too. see if he can do an entire ubuntu-on-air show like that
<popey> haha
<jamesh> mardy: also, as a short term work-around, would it make sense to manually check for the UserName/Secret keys in PasswordReply::data()?
<jamesh> mardy: or should those keys just never exist?
<jgdx> torusJKL, that works
<mardy> jamesh: the fix is to modify src/lib/OnlineAccountsDaemon/authenticator.cpp, and alter the dictionary in AuthenticatorPrivate::onAuthSessionResponse()
<mardy> jamesh: I'll create a branch soon
<jamesh> mardy: okay, cool.
<ogra_> snaps !
<ogra_> (in my applications scope on u8 desktop)
<matv1> ogra_ \o/
<dobey> ogra_: you're welcome
 * ogra_ hugs dobey 
<ogra_> now Mir just needs to behave :)
<jgdx> torusJKL, try again, the comment is blank besides "here's the log"
<jgdx> torusJKL, no reason why you shouldn't add it to the question body
<matv1> pmcgowan ping
<torusJKL> jgdx: ok I will change it.
<mterry> tedg: for bug 1617067, still need a bug subscriber from our list ideally.  What about ~unity-api-team?  Or ~phablet-team?
<ubot5> bug 1617067 in policykit-unity8 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] PolicyKit Unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617067
<tedg> mterry: I think I subscribed indicator-applet-developers
<mterry> tedg: yeah but that's not a team on our list of package subscribers we watch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/package-subscribers#L107
<mterry> tedg: if you use indicator-applet-developers a lot, maybe we can add it?  But other indicators seem to use dx-packages for that purpose
<tedg> mterry: Oh, I honestly don't know which teams are really used today :-/
<tedg> mterry: We do use it for all our branches
<tedg> mterry: Happy to use dx-packages (or whatever)
<mterry> tedg: just for quickness, if you can sub something from the list, good.  If you prefer to use indicator-applet-devs in future, maybe submit an MP against ubuntu-archive-tools to add it
 * tedg is cross referencing the list if teams he can subscribe to those in the branch
<mterry> heh
<jgdx> torusJKL, how do you run system settings? Have you modified your system in any way? Used apt e.g?
<popey> jgdx: note it's a 64GB device, so not one of the original devices, if that matters
<popey> AIUI
<torusJKL> jgdx: I installed from the default app store and from Open Store.
<torusJKL> Could the later have done changes in the system?
<tedg> mterry: It looks like unity-api-team is the best match. Done.
<jgdx> torusJKL, is System Settings the only “blank” app?
<jgdx> popey, okay, interesting
<mterry> tedg: oh nice, they might make sense for unity-greeter-session-broadcast too?
<tedg> mterry: done
<mterry> tedg: thx!
<dobey> tedg, mterry: just make it unity-api-team yeah
<torusJKL> jgdx: as far as I can tell, yes. It is the only blank app. I think the font in Popey's Dont Crash app looks different.
<jgdx> torusJKL, that error message implies that an import path (set by System Settings) is not correct, or that the SystemSettings qml module isn't installed. Both are highly unlikely.
<popey> torusJKL: interesting!
<torusJKL> jgdx: I have used UT Tweak Tool to change the favourite apps in the launcher.
<jgdx> torusJKL, what else :P Does /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/SystemSettings/ListItems/qmldir exist?
<pmcgowan> matv1, hey
<torusJKL> jgdx: yes, it does.
<mterry> tedg: also platform-api please
<dobey> is it empty/corrupt/etc?
<tedg> mterry: That should be phablet-team ?
<tedg> mterry: Too late, done :-)
<popey> torusJKL: the font is a web font i think which is interesting, do you have network access on the device
<popey> ?
<jgdx> torusJKL, is the root disk full or does it have sufficiently free space?
<torusJKL> jgdx: I take it back.
<mterry> tedg: :)
<torusJKL> I didn't check the ListItem directory
<torusJKL> It does not exist.
<torusJKL> popey: No, I have set it to airplane mode while I'm on OTA-13.
<jgdx> there's your problem
<torusJKL> jddx: what could have caused this?
<popey> torusJKL: yeah that would do it
<popey> \o/ team!
<torusJKL> jgdx: could the tar error message while flashing have something to do with the missing ListItem directory?
<jgdx> torusJKL, i don't know what that message was
<torusJKL> Can I just push the files using adb to fix the issue?
<torusJKL> while being in recovery mode.
<jgdx> torusJKL, without knowing exactly what files you need, I don't think that's going to work
<matv1> pmcgowan hi gd morning. I spent a good part of this morning tracking down very slow wifi coonections to what turned out to be this:
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1598584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598584 in frieza "wifi slows to a crawl when bluetooth is enabled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<matv1> pmcgowan together with popey we also discovered that the M10 is not the only device affected. see my comment.
<matv1> In my case when using bt, network speeds dropped to about 10k/s where without an active bt device connected this was 4M/s. That is a pretty awfull drop.
<jgdx> torusJKL, you could reinstall system settings, but then you're modifying your system and that can cause more troubles
<pmcgowan> matv1, which other devices
<matv1> It seems like a  huge bug to me if bt is able to take down wifi connections like this.
<popey> pmcgowan: m10 and e4.5
<torusJKL> jgdx: can I use the ListItems directory from the backup I took before upgrading to OTA-13?
<matv1> as far as we know popeys bq 4.5 and my N4
<matv1> pmcgowan anyway popey seemed to think that you might be willing to re-prioritize this one if I brought it to your attention.
<pmcgowan> matv1, noted
<popey> thanks
<matv1> pmcgowan awsum thanks
<pmcgowan> its proaby good that its not justthe ,10 in terms of finding a fix
<pmcgowan> M10
<matv1> right although popey didnt see anything bad happen to his Meizu Pro 5 I believe
<jgdx> torusJKL, it's up to you to try, I really don't know. Sorry
<torusJKL> jgdx: ok. I will try. Thanks for your time!
<popey> yeah, i had difficulty reproducing on the pro 5, but that may be because I have limited bluetooth devices around here
<popey> so can't be sure
<jgdx> torusJKL, np. Good luck
<dobey> well the pro5 is a totally different chipset
<dobey> the bt/wifi interference seems to be an inherent "feature" of the MTK chips
<matv1> dobey hmm there is no MTK in the Nexus4 afaik
<matv1> also putting it purely down to that would mean the android versions of said devices would be affected in the same way
<dobey> matv1: oh true. missed that. thought this was m10/e4.5/mx4
<torusJKL> jgdx: This folder doesn't exist on my OTA-12 either.
<torusJKL> But the settings open and seem to work fine.
<jgdx> torusJKL, IIRC it was introduced by OTA13
<miumiu> hi every body, I try install phablet-tools but see virtual package dependencies repo not install
<pmcgowan> popey, that BT interference issue, was it always when using 2.4GHz wifi ap?
<popey> pmcgowan: the m10 and 4.5 only have 2.4Ghz I believe
<popey> i can re-test when I get home and actually have bt devices handy
<pmcgowan> popey, ok I am assuming so
<pmcgowan> was reported on arale too but without that noted
<MCMic> Is there any possibility of visioconference using webrtc on ubuntu touch?
<MCMic> It seems there is appear.in in the store as a webapp, but appear.in seems to be non-free :-/. jitsi meet does not seem to work from the browser
<iAskYou> hi
<iAskYou> i wan to get ubuntu-touch for galaxy ace - i know thats old, but my question is is that possible? and when how?
<OerHeks> iAskYou, see if you can port it yourself ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<RLShiftyDoggit> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23248423/
<aquarius_> jdstrand: much love for you for fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1591253. Cheers :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1591253 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Misidentifies many asset files as binaries, thus preventing architecture:all packages" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<jdstrand> aquarius_: yw
<jdstrand> aquarius_: truth be told, it'll help me a bit too since I get pinged on reviews :)
<aquarius_> jdstrand: I saw you set it to wishlist and I was all, grrr, it's really important! and then you fixed it. So, apologies for the unjust accusation there :-)
<jdstrand> aquarius_: if you grrr'd publicly, I didn't see it. if only privately, well... <whistle>
<aquarius_> I'm not churlish enough to complain publicly :)
<aquarius_> but that will help, 'cos it totally baffled a chap on the telegram chat. And me, when I tracked it down :)
<aquarius_> anyway, cheers, pint for you next time we're in the same place
<jdstrand> sounds good! :)
<bumblehead> hy would anyone tell me if this phone on amazon would work with ubuntu touch?
<bumblehead> https://www.amazon.com/Original-Meizu-1920x1080-21-16MP-3050mAh/dp/B0179DCHRO
<bumblehead> I've been waiting for a new ubuntu touch phone but haven't seen any news about a new phone
<bumblehead> so would like to know 1) is this the best ubuntu touch phone available? 2) is it possible that a newer phone might come out in the next two to three months?
<bumblehead> also... this phone says it is the 'chinese' model and not the 'international' model
<bumblehead> is that meaningful as far as installing ubuntu touch goes?
<k1l_> i dont know if the chinese one got a open bootloader. there was something but i cant recall it correctly
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-29
<bumblehead> maybe this should be the phone I would look at? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0119IXOXG/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
<bumblehead> I don't know why ubuntu touch isn't starting to get popular now...
<bumblehead> I've been using it for a few years and think it is really great
<bumblehead> since OTA 11 its been stable for me on Nexus 4
<bumblehead> I would like it if I could intall it install it on one of the new samsung devices that explode when the battery charges...
<darkeye> Anybody else still have black and white emoji in his keyboard even after  OTA-13?
<crushing-kit> hello all
<darkeye> Hey
<crushing-kit> it is possible to install UT on nokia lumia 720?
<davmor2> crushing-kit: is that a windows phone
<crushing-kit> ya
<davmor2> crushing-kit: currently ubuntu touch sits atop the android kernel so almost certainly not but there maybe others that can confirm that theory
<Mirv> marcusto_: sorry, one more time please https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2015/+packages - the ~4 packages. upstream changed their commit, and also community did some unrelated changes so a new build was required.
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: testing
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: Yeah, still looks good
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: great, thanks again. hopefully this is now the final time a rebuild is needed.
<marcustomlinson> np
<MCMic> Since last update, keyboard layout are not consistent between keyboard indicator and keyboard settings
<MCMic> The behaviour is really weird, if I click settings from the indicator, I have a list of layouts with one checked, if I click back, and then layout again I don’t see the same list
<MCMic> I see other layouts which are checked
<darkeye> MCMic :  Yes, That  is weird  it happens on my device too...
<joc> ogra_: do you know where i can download historic core snaps so i can attempt to bisect an issue?
<ogra_> joc, i keep a log for the daily snap builds at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-core-builds/ ... note though that this only tracks the automatic daily builds, not any manual builds someone triggered directly in LP
<joc> ogra_: understood, that looks great, thank you
<joc> and apologies just realised this ended up on touch channel ;)
<ogra_> heh
<jgdx> artmello_, hey, do you recall any yakkety build issues for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 ?
<jgdx> or the last time you landed ubuntu-push
<artmello_> jgdx: I do remember a couple of test issues on s390x and (not sure) arm64. But I think that was fixed
<jgdx> artmello_, right, I found the reason though
<fw190d13> hello
<fw190d13> I'm thinking how to block ads in browser and found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/help/adblock-ubuntu-touch-t3152706
<fw190d13> they recomend dumping a hosts file into /etc/
<fw190d13> but there are already 3 hosts files
<fw190d13> hosts, hosts deny and hosts allow
<k1l> well, that is how adblock works on android too. changing the hosts file
<fw190d13> ok
<fw190d13> so which should I change?
<fw190d13> hosts deny or hosts?
<darkeye> hosts
<k1l> hosts
<fw190d13> just paste the data from http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/ under the last line and I'm done?
<the_Creamer> Hey guyz need an awesome book about Firewalls
<the_Creamer> I mean link.
<the_Creamer> Please anyone to refer me.
<ogra_> the_Creamer, probably ask in #ubuntu-server .... this is the phone/tablet channel
<fw190d13> how to edit the hosts file form within the phone? I have a hosts in my documents folder but can not delet or edit the original one
<k1l> fw190d13: the german wiki got a howto: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Touch/Erweiterte_Konfiguration/#Werbeblocker
<fw190d13> k1l: thanks will look into it although my Germna is very poor ;)
<dpm> Elleo, o/ bfiller asked me about installing Terminal and File Manager as a .deb and issues with dependencies and that I might want to ping you with my answer. It's essentially this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1625074/comments/2 (the paragraph before the last one)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1625074 in ubuntu-terminal-app (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-terminal-app" [High,Incomplete]
<Elleo> dpm: yeah, I just created this MR to sort out transitional packages from the module renaming: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1628781/+merge/307172 :)
<dpm> Elleo, thank you and approved :) I had hit that problem when I last upgraded Terminal, I've been using it on my desktop for a while
<Elleo> dpm: great, thanks :)
<MichalP> Hello, please I want ask you if is possible check in UT if there run any abnormal program or if UT sending any secret data? I am asking that I am using non-official  image and I am affraid if it is not hacked or something like this
<dobey> MichalP: not really no. you'd have to check your wifi router and such, to see if it's communicating anywhere unexpected
<MichalP> :( bad news, so it is time to anybody create firewall to UT :)
<mcphail> MichalP: or don't run an operating system you don't trust...
<MichalP> This is best idea, but I have not choice, I can use untrusted Ut or android, no way. I choice wrong phone :( (MX4)
<MichalP> Problem is that I like UT too much and I am run on  it more then one year as primary phone, so I don't want leave from UT. But PRO5 is too expensive for me :(
<dobey> MichalP: even if there were something in UT to do what you ask, if you're running a hacked version, it could easily be altered to give false results
<dobey> MichalP: well if it works fine on your nexus 4, why can't you keep using that, updated from the trusted official channel?
<MichalP> I already pass this phone to my daughter, she like Ut too, I have not heart take it back :(
<MichalP> I really believe taht I can flash UT to MX4, but it was wrong idea
<TheKit> MichalP, you can build image you can trust yourself then
<TheKit> using scripts
<MichalP> Which script?
<MichalP> mean "launcher.sh" where you choice flash UT?
<TheKit> https://yadi.sk/d/Xuvo0JXImWnQN
<TheKit> dualboot_make_system_img.sh
<TheKit> but I think you're being paranoid
<TheKit> too much hassle to include something like this in image very few people are going to use
<hamersaw> anybody have luck running an ubuntu phone on verizons network? i'm very interested in switching.
<k1l> the OS is not limited to provider networks. its just a matter of the hardware and the used bandwiths
<MichalP> I flashed files inside 20160913-OTA13
<hamersaw> k1l: thanks, don't know much about it all. phase 1 then, find a bitching unlocked phone that works on verizon and can flash ubuntu.
<MichalP> But I used image one week, and yesturday comes to my email russian email that I am in their forum etc, but I never login to russian forum or server, bcs I don't know Cyrillic and images are made by russian
<MichalP> That is why I start be paranoid
<dobey> hamersaw: only GSM works. CDMA does not
<MichalP> Any way, return to script. If I will launch script it will download original image from UT?
<MichalP> and flash?
<dobey> hamersaw: so if you can get a GSM SIM card from verizon that works on their network, you can get a nexus 4 and flash ubuntu onto it for example
<TheKit> MichalP, it's just going to build system.img
<TheKit> no other magic
<TheKit> *magick
<TheKit> as for email, that could be random spam
<TheKit> or someone specified your email by mistake
<MichalP> So If I will use script, it will make sysmte.img from official source, swich I can replace in mx4_install_ubuntu_ota13-dualboot-20160913.zip and the should be ok?
<MichalP> BTW do you know what id SWAP.img? I can't open it
<MichalP> say me wrong FS
<MichalP> it is something like swap partition?
<hamersaw> dobey: thanks, doesn't look like it's overly difficult to get Verizon to do that.
<dobey> hamersaw: or just save yourself some money and switch to t-mobile :)
<hamersaw> dobey: i just took a look at their plans, the thing is i'm part of a family plan. so it isn't cheaper to switch myself over now.
<fw190d13> I have tried to copy my hosts files with sudo cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.orig  and got that system is read only
<fw190d13> what to do now?
<fw190d13> I don't want to mes the phone up as it is my daily driver
<dobey> fw190d13: right, the root sysem is read-only. if you want to create a back-up, copy it somewhere writable, like ~/backup/ or something
<fw190d13> dobey: can I copy w prepared on laptop hosts file to that location and replace the original one with this command?
<dobey> i don't recall if the hosts file itself is writable or not, but that's easy enough to test
<dobey> just try to add a comment to the existing file and see what happens
<fw190d13> no native speaker here - what does "add a comment" mean?
<dobey> lines that start with # in /etc/hosts are comments
<dobey> or you can just try adding a blank line, if that's more understandable
<fw190d13> roger that - is there a editor like leafpad on Ubuntu Touch?
<fw190d13> or can I just do: sudo cp /home/phablet/documents/hosts /etc/hosts ?
<fw190d13> and it will ask if I want to replace that file?
<aiyion> the editor you may use is nano and commandline based.
<aiyion> i suppose you modify the file on your own instead of replacing it.
<MichalP> TheKit: You silent,  are you there or just I have stupid questions? I understand that I am amateur and I waste your time. I just don't know If I can wait for any answer or leave and try script and some wizard :)
<TheKit> you didn't mention me, so I forgot to look here, sorry
<TheKit> <MichalP> So If I will use script, it will make sysmte.img from official source, swich I can replace in mx4_install_ubuntu_ota13-dualboot-20160913.zip and the should be ok? - yes
<MichalP> I see, I every time forgot add name, sorry
<TheKit> <MichalP> it is something like swap partition? - yes
<fw190d13> aiyion: nano is evil, comand line is evil ;)
<MichalP> TheKit: so when I use script, then make system.img, so then I will replace system.img in zip?
<MichalP> TheKit: mx4_install_ubuntu_ota13-dualboot-20160913.zip
<dobey> fw190d13: vi is installed by default, you can use it from terminal app
<TheKit> I didn't try it myself, since I don't have MX4, but it should work this way
<fw190d13> dobey: OK I will try vi but how to use arrows in terminal? the keyboard has no arrows
<dobey> fw190d13: one of the command toolbar things has arrows, iirc
<MichalP> TheKit:Ok, I will try this way. Many thanks for your time and care about me. Really many thanks.
<TheKit> too early to say thanks, but no problem :)
<aiyion> fw190d13: prefer vim over all, but was not ready for a flame war :D
<fw190d13> aiyion: again me nt beeing a native speaker s the reason of confusion - I can do from terimnal apt-get update and that would be it vi / nano/ whatever is black magick - reading about it right now
<aiyion> whatever you do, make a backup and be safe :P
<fw190d13> or be ready to reflash... yet agian ;)
<fw190d13> again
<dobey> fw190d13: you really should not be doing apt-get update/etc in the terminal (and you can't with read-only root fs anyway)
<fw190d13> dobey: I meant that I can do it and do on my laptop and that is the whole knowledge of my terminal ;)
<aiyion> don't get it, why would you update anything?
<aiyion> enable write mode, change file, rmeount in readonly , be fine.
<fw190d13> ok gents - this is to much for me - can I somehow plug in the cable do it form my laptop and paste that file to the right place?
<aiyion> think so. yes.
<aiyion> read about adb
<fw190d13> ok
<fw190d13> will do
<fw190d13> is there sens to fill a bug/request about it? I mean rodinary users like me can't realy use the browser as those nasty adds pop up everywhere - maybe this could be fixed someow by an addon?
<dobey> fw190d13: use the phablet-shell tool from phablet-tools
<dobey> there is probably a bug about there being no ad blocker for the browser, but i am not 100% sure on that
<popey> almost certainly
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1491253  is one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491253 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Missing setting to enable/disable javascript" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1497210 is the main one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497210 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] There is no way to block adverts, web bugs and trackers in the web browser " [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<fw190d13> popey: adblocking is high prority ;) without it sites load like crap even with the 2 GB and this fancy CPU on my nexus 4 it feels like Nokia N900
<popey> if you say so :)
<dobey> IME, even with blocked ads, sites still load like crap, because they have so much junk in them these days
<cliftonts> Hi guys, I'm having real issues with my phone tonight on OTA13, it is essentially unusable. Has anyone reported having no access to networking at all?
<dobey> g+ is like literally a big blob of javascript and json
<davmor2> cliftonts: not that I am aware of and it is working fine here
<fw190d13> dobey: you are right but those damn things are hard to close even on desktop without adblocking...
<cliftonts> Mid afternoon I was replying to texts and suddenly every key press the keyboard vanishes
<davmor2> cliftonts: nope no issues like that either
<fw190d13> popey: well I'm lobbying for a better experience of novice Ubuntu Touch users right now
<cliftonts> Sometimes the keypress triggers a backspace first, making it impossible to complete a sentence and eventually it did a mini reboot showing the splash screen and then returning me to where I was
<fw190d13> popey: that is why adblokig is highly needed
<cliftonts> The dialer now half the time shows no details and won't let me put the phone down and after rebooting I have no networking at all.
<cliftonts> I have manually connected to my wifi using cli but updates refuses to accept I have a connection.
<cliftonts> The networking indicator is now displayed as indicator-network in the list and is empty.
<davmor2> cliftonts: what phone is this it sound like the system is completely borked
<dobey> that sounds like indicator-network failed to start
<cliftonts> E4.5, it was working perfectly up until 4pm today
<cliftonts> I have rebooted dobey but it doesn't change.
<dobey> cliftonts: is the storage full?
<cliftonts> Is there any way to manually punt the indicator-network online or is there any way to do updates via cli?
<cliftonts> Storage 1.6gb free apparently
<cliftonts> What the hell is 8coupons and why is it installed??
<davmor2> cliftonts: it is an online scope that show vouchers available for stuff
<cliftonts> Probably, but I digress. I really need to figure out what has fallen flat and how to put it back upright again.
<dobey> cliftonts: "start indicator-network" in temrinal should start it
<cliftonts> I wonder why it isn't starting on its own
<dobey> don't know. should be a log about that somewhere in ~/.cache/upstart/ i think
<dobey> forget which file it's actually in though
<cliftonts> I'll have a poke around
<cliftonts> I have attempted to ssh into my phone using the sdk but it says 'unable to find a shell'
<popey> fw190d13: I get it
<cliftonts> dobey - job is already running: incicator-network
<fw190d13> popey: does that mean that you are just right at this very moment texting Mark to speed things up ;))))))))))))))
<popey> no :)
<dobey> cliftonts: try "restart indicator-network" then
<cliftonts> no change. I have found a website detailing the networking, it lists multiple programs involved in the process so it may be that the indicator is working but something else is dead
<cliftonts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23252595
<fw190d13> ok jokes aside - I have managed to connect the phone with adb, I'm in the phones command line, opened the hosts file with vi for testing
<fw190d13> now how to make that file writable, change it and make it read only again?
<fw190d13> google shows some scarry things that once you make the system writable it's not reversible
<fw190d13> ugh found it: http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/11/13/ubuntu-touch-system-rw-bq-canonical-smartphones/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<dobey> fw190d13: you can mount the partition rw to make a change, and then change it back, but updates may (will) overwrite any changes in the RO fs at some point
<fw190d13> dobey: as I understand the next OTA will be a few months form now? so maybe it is worth to tinker it?
<dobey> i don't know when updates will be released. i don't schedule them. :)
<cliftonts> So does anybody know how to run the updates check from command line?
<dobey> cliftonts: for system update, or for apps?
<dobey> cliftonts: for system updates, system-image-cli is the tool; for app updates, there's no way to check for or install updates from CLI
<cliftonts> I'm thinking one way to address my issue would be to let the updates overwrite whatever if wrong but the updates system is refusing to accept I have a connection.
<cliftonts> Well I'm screwed. I have no idea how to restore my phone to working condition. I can't update, ssh in, or anything
<fw190d13> dobey: I did: sudo touch /userdata/.writable_image then rebooted and the file is still read only in vi
<dobey> fw190d13: don't do that. delete that file.
<dobey> cliftonts: is dev mode enabled? and does adb work?
<cliftonts> Yes and it seems to
<fw190d13> dobey: OK I did: sudo rm /userdata/.writable_image
<dobey> cliftonts: you can reflash using the recovery image and instructions on the devices wiki, over usb, from an ubuntu pc/vm
<dobey> !devices | cliftonts
<ubot5> cliftonts: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cliftonts> Presumably I will lose my installed apps but my pictures, videos etc will be unaffected?
<dobey> cliftonts: something like ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --recovery-image krillin-recovery.img
<dobey> cliftonts: no, installed apps also unaffected, unless you --wipe or try to flash from fastboot with --bootstrap
<cliftonts> Ok, going for it
<cliftonts> Hope you're right! lol
<dobey> unless by "installed apps" you mean you changed / to rw and installed stuff with apt. that will indeed be overwritten
<dobey> and if you did do that, it might explain the problems you're having
<cliftonts> Oh no, the phone is as standard
<cliftonts> Excellent. Now my phone is totally stuffed
<dobey> fw190d13: you can "mount -o rmount,rw /" to get it writable, and then reboot or "mount -o remount,ro /" to get it readonly again
<cliftonts> 2016/09/29 21:14:54 error pushing:
<cliftonts> The phone is still running, is it safe to reboot and try again?
<dobey> cliftonts: sure. if it failed to push data to the phone, then it didn't do anything
<dobey> what was the error exactly? no space left on device?
<cliftonts> No
<cliftonts> Just what I posted, error pushing.
<cliftonts> I retried but got this:
<cliftonts> Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<cliftonts> device cannot be detected over adb
<fw190d13> dobey: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/root,
<fw190d13>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<fw190d13>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<fw190d13>        dmesg | tail or so.
<dobey> ok, maybe the cable came loose or something
<cliftonts> I think so
<cliftonts> Working again
<cliftonts> It just keeps failing with error pushing.
<cliftonts> Looks like I may have an iffy usb port on the laptop
<dobey> possible
<cliftonts> Failed to enter recovery. What now?
<cliftonts> It is sat with the splash screen and the progress bar about 95% done
<cliftonts> dobey, it isn't entering recovery mode. Are there any other options.
<fw190d13> thank you all for you patience and help - I will better wait for some system update which solves this somehow
<dobey> cliftonts: did you grab the recovery image from the wiki and pass it as the recovery image to ubuntu-device-flash?
<cliftonts> I used the command you gave me
<cliftonts> What wiki
<dobey> the one i pointed you at
<dobey> !devices | cliftonts
<ubot5> cliftonts: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> there is a reocvery image you have to use when flashing the device. you need to grab the one listed for krillin
<dobey> i'm surprised the command i gave you got that far, if you didn't have the recovery img
<cliftonts> I have adjusted it slightly and I'm trying again
<cliftonts> you say I have to grab the image, what am I supposed to do with it?  Store it in the directory I'm running the command from?
<dobey> yes, download it, and pass the path to the --recovery-image arg
<cliftonts> ok, I'm working on it. Haven't done this for quite some time. I'm a bit rusty!
<cliftonts> The link on that wiki is for source code. Is that what I want? I thought I needed an image file
<dobey> cliftonts: no
<cliftonts> dobey, nope I just can't get it to boot into recovery
<dobey> cliftonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<cliftonts> I downloaded the image file and I am referencing it in the command but it just failed again
<dobey> cliftonts: in the table in that section
<dobey> hmm, ok. i don't know what could cause that then :-/
<cliftonts> I used this command: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --recovery-image recovery-krillin.img
<cliftonts> with the recovery-krillin.img file in the directory
<dobey> ok, that should work i would think
<cliftonts> Well it's not. I am wondering if some sort of file system corruption could be at work here
<dobey> it's not impossible
<dobey> unfortunately i can't really provide any more help for you, and i can't poke at your phone myself of course, since you're not here and i'm not there. :-/
<cliftonts> Yes, the eternal problem. I'm really not sure what the next step is. I can't afford to be replacing it just yet and with the shortage of Ubuntu devices I'm not going back to android!
<dobey> well to start, i'd say back up all your data off the device :)
<cliftonts> I could always use the reset options within the settings app I suppose, or is that purely for wiping out user data and settings?
<dobey> i don't recall what it does exactly
<cliftonts> Worth a try
<dobey> it may delete your data and installed apps, not sure
<cliftonts> It's back working again but the touchscreen is unusable
<cliftonts> Typing J was bringing up A, it just types gibberish. Though using a stylus it works ok
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-30
<lotuspsychje> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows wich devices will come soon?
<ccc> who are you
<ccc> hello
<ccc> see?
<tsdgeos_> oSoMoN: my webbrowser app gets horrible rendering in unity8 desktop
<tsdgeos_> like all blockiness and stuff
<tsdgeos_> is it known?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos_, not that I know of
<tsdgeos_> oSoMoN: ok, i'll report a bug then i guess
<oSoMoN> ok, thx
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/287414486/screenshot20160930_103415473.png
<oSoMoN> that’s ugly indeed
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, regarding bug #1629214 , how do you exit the app to trigger the crash?
<ubot5> bug 1629214 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Crash on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629214
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: Alt+F4
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: otoh maybe it only crashes if i close it very fast after having started it
<tsdgeos> or not :D
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, right, so that’s a know crasher, bug #1435465
<ubot5> bug 1435465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Alt+F4 crashes app where WebView embedded in a Window" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435465
<oSoMoN> I’ll mark it a duplicate
<tsdgeos> also there's this UbuntuWebView02.qml:250:29 depends on non-NOTIFYable properties:
<tsdgeos> i guess you've seen it since it's pretty verbose :D
<tsdgeos> ok, sorry, launchpad found some "maybe duplicates" but i don't remember seeing that one
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, yes, another known issue fixed in silo 2010 (regression introduced by a recent UITK landing)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, do you think you could put a Qt build in a silo with the patch attached to https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-46414 ? I’d be interested to see if it fixes bug #1435465
<ubot5> bug 1435465 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Alt+F4 crashes app where WebView embedded in a Window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435465
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, xenial-overlay or yakkety?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: actually, which attached patch? the bug claims to be open but the https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108517/ was merged in 5.6 before 5.6.0 release
<Mirv> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/144312/ too
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I guess https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108517, and for testing purposes xenial+overlay would do
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, so that was merged to 5.6 on Feb 1, 2016
<GoolgeHater> Hallo all
<GoolgeHater> I got a question about the os system of Ubunut touch. I want to have a cellphone without any tool or libary that had been created or changed by Google, Apple, or Microsoft ( or any other company known for mining Data. Is ubuntu Touch with an Misu Pro 5 the right choice?
<popey> GoolgeHater: no such phone platform exists
<GoolgeHater> mhhh $h!t ... how could i else save myself from such companies? should i write letters again?
<popey> actually, use a dumbphone.
<dobey> write your own OS i guess
<GoolgeHater> Isn't ubuntu touch on the the write track getting this done by making the source code public?
<popey> we still depend on some small android parts
<popey> and there's bits in userland linux which have had contributions from google, apple and microsoft
<dobey> well, all of those companies have contributed to various projects that are used
<GoolgeHater> Mhh many thanks for ur help
<greyback__> well, at least he's consistent
<TheKit> what's the difference between mtk and mtk2 ril plugins?
<TheKit> not sure which one do I need for Helio X10
<javier4> I would to pass the flag -M to gcc. In which *FLAGS array should I put it, to be sure that it will be used by a make executed from toplevel directory, to build my whole tree?
<fw190d13> hello
<fw190d13> is it me and my phone or UT can not make photos in the dark - Nexus 4 - everytime the flash blinks but the picture is just black. At daytime it works ok.
<elia> Hi, i've just installed Ubuntu touch on my tablet, but now i can't figure out how to log in. i can see a lot of pre configured account but i don't know the pwd. Anyone could help me?
<dobey> well i guess i can't help if you're going to just leave
<qwerty3141> hi all, I've found an old arnova 10b tablet and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of an image to try and load?
<dobey> !devices | qwerty3141
<ubot5> qwerty3141: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> you'd probably need to port it, assuming the hardware is good enough, bootloader is unlocked, and device tree is published by manufacturer
<qwerty3141> thank you all
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-01
<ubuntulov> Hi i would like to install the ubuntu on my android mobile
<ubuntulov> my mobile model is micromax QA4501
<ubuntulov> is it possible ?
<ubuntulov> Can any one able to provide me suggession on this
<jalal> Hi there
<jalal> help
<mardy> zbenjamin, zsombi: hi! Looks like I cannot access the network from inside the LXD container created by the SDK. Any idea how to debug it? There are no tools like ifconfig, route, etc.
<zbenjamin> mardy: we will upload new images next week. If you want to fix it:  lxc stop <container> , then use chroot to log into the container, which should give you a working apt
<zbenjamin> mardy: probably need to copy /etc/resolv.conf as well from the host
<mardy> zbenjamin: thanks!
<mardy> zbenjamin: I already created http://askubuntu.com/questions/831915/cannot-access-network-from-lxd-container-created-by-the-ubuntu-sdk a few minutes ago, in case you want to win some easy points :-)
<zbenjamin> mardy: did you fix the container already?
<mardy> zbenjamin: trying now
<mardy> zbenjamin: how do I find the chroot?
<zbenjamin> mardy: /var/lib/lxd/containers/<container>/rootfs
<mardy> zbenjamin: yes, chroot works, and no need to copy the resolv.conf file
<zbenjamin> mardy: nice :)
<mardy> zbenjamin: thanks a lot!
<zbenjamin> mardy: but that works only for fixing it :). You will not be able to use it like that for compiling
<zbenjamin> mardy: sorry for the broken images but our release process is still a bit bumpy
<mardy> zbenjamin: a bit unrelated question... the thing I'm building used the xxd command during the build process
<mardy> zbenjamin: in the image, do I have to install th armhf version, or the host one?
<zbenjamin> mardy: what is it doing?
<mardy> zbenjamin: compiling image files into .c files, it's only used during the build process
<zbenjamin> mardy: ok so it does not create a binary thats supposed to run on the target device?
<mardy> zbenjamin: no
<zbenjamin> mardy: in that case its easy and you just install the host one.
<mardy> zbenjamin: thought so, but wanted to double-check, thanks!
<zbenjamin> mardy: otherwise you'd need a version that runs on x86 but produces armhf binaries
<mardy> zbenjamin: did some progress, now I get an error when linking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23260233/
<mardy> zbenjamin: my understanding is that it fails because the chosen linker is gcc and not g++, but I might be wrong
<mardy> zbenjamin: the undefined symbol is "new", which is in libstdc++.so
<mardy> zbenjamin: got it, the CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER was set to /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc; I changed it to s/gcc/g++/, and it worked
<mardy> zbenjamin: but I didn't explicitly set it in my project, so I wonder if it's an error in the SDK
<mardy> zbenjamin: do you know if we have any click apps using SDL2 in the store?
<DanChapman> mardy https://uappexplorer.com/app/balls.briketa uses SDL2
<aeoril> I do not see a version port of Ubuntu for the Surface 3.  Is there anyone working on such a thing?
<NeKit> aeoril, you should be able to install desktop Ubuntu on it
<aeoril> NeKit I tried 16.04 but it would not boot - should I use a later version?
<NeKit> well, try searching Linux install instructions for it
<NeKit> it should have plenty
<aeoril> NeKit: I read something from earlier this month that they were just now going to start putting driver support for the Surface 3 touch screen into the kernel
<aeoril> ok
<mardy> DanChapman: thanks!
<tartare> "sudo mount server:/export /mountpoint" crashes my updated aquaris m10. Is this expexted behaviour?
<tartare> What I am actually after is if it is possible to use autofs on the device...
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-02
<dkm635> john-mcaleely
<dkm635> hey anybody home ?
<dkm635> ???
<dkm635> bla bla bla
<dkm635> bla bla bla
<dkm635> koi hai bc
<cyberbrain> hi all...did anyone managed to install aircrack-ng on BQ E5 ? does it's wifi card supports monitor mode anyways?
<Walex>  | wc -l
